# Virtual Coffee Shop



## painterswife

I am starting this thread in hopes we can share what we wish about our daily lives like you would at the local coffee shop. So I will start. 

It's snowing here looks like maybe three new inches and more coming in. Today is a chore day at home. Some cooking to prep for the week. Some cleaning. Playing with the dogs. I might brush out the horses as well. Need to clean the water in the chicken pen.


----------



## Evons hubby

Waiting on my handyman to change out a power line and hook up a new dryer. Driving over to our boys place to do laundry is getting old!


----------



## Clem

I had plans, but have to wait until this snow melts. Still, it's supposed to be in the 50's by lunch time.

Oh!! I see where I have a lot of stuff to pack and label from overnight Ebay sales. It'll keep me off the streets, anyway.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie and I are going to run to town to buy painkiller pellets for the older mare, she's not finishing her grain and that's usually indicative of pain. Plus try to find an electronic collar for the deaf as a post beagle, I hate to do it but she gets on a scent and heads straight for the road. I want one that vibrates a warning before the zapping. 

When we get back I have a bunch of meat to seal that we bought yesterday, and after that it's a lazy day for both of us, maybe a movie day...

We got a dusting of snow last night, it was 12 degrees when I got up, and that is mildly depressing.


----------



## painterswife

View at my house.


----------



## oneraddad

I'm going lion hunting with my friend and his hounds, thanks for the coffee.


----------



## roadless

Going to a recovery meeting at 11. I'm hoping to see some ol friends there and maybe meet new ones.
Need to stop at the store to get some odds and ends for my weekly meal prep.
Trying to ignore the fact it's snowing.


----------



## Cornhusker

I don't really have any plans for the day other than laundry and cleaning winter out of my pickup.
It's a nice, cool, overcast day, so I may take a rifle and go for a walk in the hills and maybe see a coyote or two.
So far, I've drank most of a pot of coffee and emptied the dishwasher.


----------



## Wanda

Watching the sun try to melt the biggest snow of the year. It was a wet mess with almost an inch of rain to start with. Sadly 2 fatal car wrecks within 10 miles of me yesterday. We are supposed to be in the fifties all of next week. The moisture was much needed.


----------



## dmm1976

Just the usual household chores here, playing with my toddler, work later tonight. But only 4 hours. It's our Friday ! DH and I both have Mondays and Tuesdays off of our "day jobs".

I do have to get some sewing done and maybe video games after work.


----------



## gerold

Cornhusker said:


> I don't really have any plans for the day other than laundry and cleaning winter out of my pickup.
> It's a nice, cool, overcast day, so I may take a rifle and go for a walk in the hills and maybe see a coyote or two.
> So far, I've drank most of a pot of coffee and emptied the dishwasher.


Be taking long walks today in this nice weather. No snow here. It was 73 yesterday. Took long tractor rides and checked out some fishing ponds. No coffee for me. I quit coffee the last heart operation I had.


----------



## keenataz

Got up. Watching Sunday news shows with coffee. Wind up to 30 mph today, so not biking outside today. So probably a couple of hours on indoor trainer watch NCAA. 

Then put roast pork on smoker for supper. 

BTW we still have 2 1/2 feet of snow on ground. 

As far as dogs go IP, our bull mastiff is deaf and 90% blind with cataracts. But she is also arthritic, so she doesn’t roam, just get lost more than 15 feet from house.


----------



## GTX63

Cleaning and seasoning old cast iron pans and kettles. Listening to mom and youngest son discuss his girlfriend. Runing chickens off our deck since the dogs can't do it and don't seem to mind if they eat their dogfood for them.


----------



## alleyyooper

Drink my tea and check my post on the net and see if any one else remembers how to type.

Walk the dogs Burrrrr that wind off Lake Huron is still cold as a iceberg. Gona go cut that big dead Ash tree out by the road down and make fire wood for night fires since it isn't warmimg up any time soon. 

Yes they are forecasting 50 in the upcoming week but the rain will make it feel damp and cool too.


 Al


----------



## Irish Pixie

We just spent a horrifying amount of money to have hardwood flooring installed in the entire cabin. I need a drink.

ETA: I've sold timber (hard and soft) for 20 years, I'm now not happy with the price it brought.


----------



## Irish Pixie

keenataz said:


> Got up. Watching Sunday news shows with coffee. Wind up to 30 mph today, so not biking outside today. So probably a couple of hours on indoor trainer watch NCAA.
> 
> Then put roast pork on smoker for supper.
> 
> BTW we still have 2 1/2 feet of snow on ground.
> 
> As far as dogs go IP, our bull mastiff is deaf and 90% blind with cataracts. But she is also arthritic, so she doesn’t roam, just get lost more than 15 feet from house.


Our beagle is almost 12, but the Vet said she's rock solid health wise (except the deaf as postness and her teeth) and she can still run on a scent like when she was young. 

We have patches of green on the lawn. Green. And robins. Now that will jinx it and we'll get another 36" inch snow storm like we did last March.


----------



## AmericanStand

IP
If you have knees like mine and you’ve ever put down a hardwood floor yourself you will consider that money to be very well spent and write the check with a huge smile.
And perhaps by spending that money you will never have knees like mine... you did the right thing!

I’m hoping to get about 1000 miles closer to home but I probably won’t only get to go about 600 of that out here in western Nebraska it’s cool Breezy overcast and hazy on the other hand Cabela’s was a lot of fun.


----------



## Irish Pixie

AmericanStand said:


> IP
> If you have knees like mine and you’ve ever put down a hardwood floor yourself you will consider that money to be very well spent and write the check with a huge smile.
> And perhaps by spending that money you will never have knees like mine... you did the right thing!
> 
> I’m hoping to get about 1000 miles closer to home but I probably won’t only get to go about 600 of that out here in western Nebraska it’s cool Breezy overcast and hazy on the other hand Cabela’s was a lot of fun.


Neither one of us has the skill, knees, backs, time, etc. to even consider installing flooring. It will be pretty, and the the cabin will increase in value over what was paid, so it's worth it.


----------



## emdeengee

Lovely idea. This could be the "be nice general chat" that was proposed yesterday. I hope de-caf is served here as I cannot drink regular coffee after 9am as it makes me shaky and cranky.

We awoke to minus 26 Celsius (minus 15 Fahrenheit) which was not forecast but it is incredibly sunny and beautiful out there. We will not be having anything like spring weather for Easter. 

Husband is off doing the grocery shopping and has chocolate on the list. He could hardly wait to get out the door as the big "hardware" store - Canadian Tire - has a huge sale on tools and just about everything else. Some things we need, others are going to be a surprise. 

Do any of you other guys actually wax and polish your great big tool chests and carts? Can't complain as all his tools are used all the time and well cared for but the car is not quite as loved.


----------



## Cornhusker

keenataz said:


> Got up. Watching Sunday news shows with coffee. Wind up to 30 mph today, so not biking outside today. So probably a couple of hours on indoor trainer watch NCAA.
> 
> Then put roast pork on smoker for supper.
> 
> BTW we still have 2 1/2 feet of snow on ground.
> 
> As far as dogs go IP, our bull mastiff is deaf and 90% blind with cataracts. But she is also arthritic, so she doesn’t roam, just get lost more than 15 feet from house.


Still cloudy and drizzley here, and I also put some pork in the smoker just a bit ago.
It's my first try with the cold smoke attachment. It allows me to run a lower temp and still get plenty of smoke flavor.
Normally, I have to run it over 200 just to make smoke, but today, I'm at 175 and smoking like a house afire. 
I didn't watch the news shows this morning, I decided I'd rather be in a good mood


----------



## emdeengee

Although it is still cold and snowy here many animals are beginning to stir. This was on the news last week and made me smile.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/viral-porcupine-video-sask-1.4585958


----------



## Cornhusker

AmericanStand said:


> IP
> If you have knees like mine and you’ve ever put down a hardwood floor yourself you will consider that money to be very well spent and write the check with a huge smile.
> And perhaps by spending that money you will never have knees like mine... you did the right thing!
> 
> I’m hoping to get about 1000 miles closer to home but I probably won’t only get to go about 600 of that out here in western Nebraska it’s cool Breezy overcast and hazy on the other hand Cabela’s was a lot of fun.


You must be in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Wanda

emdeengee said:


> Although it is still cold and snowy here many animals are beginning to stir. This was on the news last week and made me smile.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/viral-porcupine-video-sask-1.4585958



On Friday my garter snakes were sunning in the rock beds for the first time this year. This snow will stop the sun bathing for a few days.


----------



## painterswife

The last three mornings on the way to the office, I have almost hit a porcupine. They are just not fast enough on the ground. He is within a few hundred yards of the house each time. They have started lowering the lake in preparation for the snow melt. Flooding is already taking place in the low lying areas of the valleys.

I started poop patrol on friday but the new snow has put that on hold. Such a fun time of year.


----------



## painterswife

Thanks for participating in this thread.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> Thanks for participating in this thread.


Thanks for starting this thread


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

It’s 76, cloudy, and going to 82.

I had the buffet breakfast at the Hill Country Cafe.

Bought a lovely quilt rack from new neighbors who downsized.

My builder is putting down baseboards in my house.

I am googling for information on what treatment to use on the new deck. Treated boards.

I hear a nap calling.


----------



## painterswife

What is the thing you most enjoy doing? Seeing the look on my husband's face when I make him a dessert. Other than that, my animals. I would have a couple of everything, if I could. Husband would kill me.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I delight in making/building things. Quilts have been a hobby for years. Starting on simple furniture.


----------



## emdeengee

Porcupines are slow. So many get hit on the roads. They are not afraid of anything but don't recognize the difference between a car and a grizzly bear. My husband once watched a porcupine amble down a logging road with a young grizzly following him. Don't know what he was after the porky for or if he knew the danger but after a while the cub sat down and just watched it and then gave up and walked off into the bush. And finally the porky must have reached his destination as he too got off the road and the trucks could get by.

For a man who never gains weight my husband is a real foodie. Dessert always puts a happy smile and annoying hum on his lips. 

I love animals but my husband has always been the bigger collector. 

Many of my friends are quilters. Beautiful. But I am going to be a buyer of quilts. I hate sewing and always have as I was kept prisoner in my Mom's sweat shop as a child. She claimed it was to teach me to sew but I took every opportunity to leave by the back door as soon as she took out the sewing machine and not return until dark. Got so hungry the first few times that I stashed snacks in our tree fort in the ravine behind the apartment complex. And I hid a blanket there. I suppose she could have found me if she had tried.


----------



## roadless

It's cool to have some glimpses of the everyday life of you folks.
Great thread painterswife.


----------



## Terri

What a great idea!

It is chilly here but it is spring, and my son and I just cleaned out the little chicken house (7 chickens + 1 shed = a chicken house). My ankles are not that good and DS is allergic to chickens, so I did the shoveling in the hen house and he did the carrying of the buckets and dumping. We dumped it in the narrow raised bed that will hold potatoes, once the seed potatos arrive. I know that chicken manure is not supposed to be used fresh but we should have a good rain tonight, so in a couple - three weeks time I think we can plant.

Before we went outside I put a corned beef to boil and I peeled the vegetables to go in the pot later on, so dinner is taken care of. I can smell it. It will be GOOOD!

Also I just heard of a recipe for Mexican hot chocolate, aand I tweeked it a bit.

I will stir cocoa in with corn meal, put it in a double boiler with milk and a pinch of salt, and heat it long and slow. I suspect I will get a lovely thick chocolate drink, and when it is cool enough I can sweeten it with Nutra sweet. I am a diabetic, and I do not like the sugar-free chocolate drinks in the grocery store so I have high hopes for this one.

Yum.... hot cocoa on a chilly day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## painterswife

Terri said:


> What a great idea!
> 
> 
> Yum.... hot cocoa on a chilly day!!!!!!!!!!!!


Would love that recipe if it turns out

We had a bit of sun but it is snowing again. Did my chores. Husband had to work. He has only taken off one day in the last three weeks. Looking forward to bed. I fought having a cozy Sunday nap so I can sleep early if I can.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Made a huge pot of Taco Soup for some to bring to a shut-in friend who is recovering from surgery, plus some to freeze into serving size portions for my mechanic (traded my cooking services for mechanic work). Next, I will be working on Jambalaya for the same folks. Soon my place will smell like a Cajun-Mex cafe, lol.


----------



## hiddensprings

Got up at 4:30 to drive hubby to the airport, came home baked bagels, cleaned chicken coop out, cleaned the house....ready to fall asleep now.


----------



## CajunSunshine

I am sooo tired, but if I can have a cup of that coffee , I might crank out a batch of homemade tortillas to make tortilla chips to go with the Taco Soup...


----------



## HDRider

Our joy today was watching the new born lambs. I have never seen anything more cute.


----------



## kinnb

My dogs rousted a large turtle coming up from the lake behind us...first time my puppy has met one and she was NOT amused  My older dog sulked when our friend took it back to the water and refused to acknowledge us for half an hour, lol!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I started a fast after the buffet this morning. 

I really like Intermittent Fasting. Not having to think about food till tomorrow evening is awesome!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> I have never seen anything *more cute*.


Give them a week or two then watch them run around the pasture.
That's more cute than "newborn" to me.


----------



## no really

Had friends come to the ranch for the weekend. Lots of good food, laughs and reminiscing. They have all left now, I'm beat and content.


----------



## Terri

painterswife said:


> Would love that recipe if it turns out
> 
> We had a bit of sun but it is snowing again. Did my chores. Husband had to work. He has only taken off one day in the last three weeks. Looking forward to bed. I fought having a cozy Sunday nap so I can sleep early if I can.


It is OK but not quite right for Anglo tastes: the corn had a stronger flavor than the chocolate did. I used about equal amounts of corn meal and cocoa and I heated it in the double boiler for 20 minutes

I will try it again another day with cornstarch, cocoa, milk, and NutraSweet.


----------



## nchobbyfarm

Judged a field trial today. I saw a lot of average birdwork for the most part but I did see 3 nice young dogs. I hope they will be good for their owners and better when I judge them in the future!


----------



## Teej

Today was kind of a piddling day for me. Did a little bit of housework but not much. Did the afternoon animal chores of scooping poop, feeding horses and giving old cat some soft food which she shares with the new kittens. It will be a wonder if they turn out to be good mousers since she does. I'm a huge fan of Professional Bull Riding so watched their event on TV. Didn't even cook anything for supper. Hubby had cereal and I had Campbells Chicken & Noodle soup. Now I'm playing on the computer to wind down before bed. Not that I need wound down from an exciting day, just habit. LOL


----------



## Irish Pixie

I watched the sun come up this morning, it's a great way to start the day. I've been reflecting on the people in my life and how much they mean to me, I'm lucky to have so many who care.

I have to put the mares out, since I skipped my workout this weekend I have to work a bit harder today, breakfast, then onto some paperwork, and today is housework.

Have a great day.


----------



## po boy

Up about 3Am Sunday morning, did 3 loads of laundry while reading. Cooked breakfast (3 eggs, Sausage and Toast)
I saw this rocker on Facebook for $15. I had been looking for something to sit by the fireplace or front Porch. Gave the lady $20. She said her daddy made it for her, I asked if she really wanted to sell it and she said had to sell everything as she was moving. I washed the cushion and it split open at the top. Cushion label shows it came from walmart and I'll replace it and give the rocker a coat of glossy paint. It's made out of a light metal.
My Yorkie is 13, has bad knees and does not hear very well. He will go looking for me and no matter how loud I scream he cannot hear me. He is a thief also..


----------



## mmoetc

Finished the morning coffee and toast with plum-cranberry jam while watching part of the deer herd that hangs in the cornfield next door pass through our woodlot and pasture to go down the drive and cross the road to the creek bed where they bed for the day. I’ll rub the cat’s ears for a bit before going out to do some spring clean up before having some meetings this afternoon.


----------



## Clem

You'd get a lot more exercise if you tried rubbing the deer's ears....

FINALLY out of the unpleasant weather of the last few days. So, Back out to work on my garden beds again, tomorrow morning is predicted 30 degrees, but that's the last sub freezing in the 10 day forecast. So, around this time tomorrow, I'll be planting strawberries in that first planting row. I'll try posting some pictures tonight, if I get the row finished, in the "private stock of homemade dirt" thread I started last week.

And 70's Wednesday and Thursday!! I'm going up to the dollar store and buy me some wifebeaters!!


----------



## mmoetc

Clem said:


> You'd get a lot more exercise if you tried rubbing the deer's ears....
> 
> FINALLY out of the unpleasant weather of the last few days. So, Back out to work on my garden beds again, tomorrow morning is predicted 30 degrees, but that's the last sub freezing in the 10 day forecast. So, around this time tomorrow, I'll be planting strawberries in that first planting row. I'll try posting some pictures tonight, if I get the row finished, in the "private stock of homemade dirt" thread I started last week.
> 
> And 70's Wednesday and Thursday!! I'm going up to the dollar store and buy me some wifebeaters!!


They don’t purr.

We have rain forecast for the next couple of days which should finally drive the frost out letting things start to green up. There’s currently a robin eyeing up the nest platform on the porch. I’ll keep you apprised.


----------



## painterswife

Monday. Love to hate it. I was in the office by 5:30 am. I also was up for a few hours in the middle of the night. It is actually the best time to watch foreign news. I would have preferred to be sleeping though. It is snowing again though the sun is supposed to shine later today. 

My tomato plants are a foot tall. They are sitting on the kitchen island with the orchids under a grown light. They even have flower buds starting. My flower baskets are seeded but they have not sprouted yet.


----------



## no really

I'm out of the office for a week still have some work to take care of remotely. Have a lot of work to catch up on here, meeting the ranch manager for a report on things. Geez, I need more coffee.


----------



## Cornhusker

The alarm went off at 4:00 this morning, so I crawled out of my nice warm bed (reluctantly), shaved and brushed my teeth and headed for the kitchen.
Scrambled a couple eggs, put a little picante sauce in and wrapped it up in a tortilla for later.
Fed the dogs and cats, had a cup of skimmed milk, checked my work email and headed out the door.
I'll probably roll home about 6:00 tonight, check the mail, feed dogs and horses, find something for supper, take a shower, watch a little TV before bed and that's about it.


----------



## painterswife

How many work remotely or have varying work hours? I do quite often. Dealing with IT problems for a few of the businesses at all times of the day. Answering questions for the owners. It works well for me. I like not having to punch a time clock. Being able to handle problems while in your PJ's instead of a mad dash to the office is a rather nice result of the technology. This coming from someone who learned FORTRAN and started on computers using punch cards.


----------



## GTX63

I have an office and shop at home and where I work 90% of the time. A couple times a week I travel.
Yes hours can be long and unpredictable but freedom is king and availability on the homefront is a priority.


----------



## mmoetc

My first programming was done on punched paper tape. We used to send our punched cards to the big manufacturer in the next city where they’d run them through their big IBM at night and send us back boxes of paper print outs. The good old days. 

When I work a lot of it’s from home or wherever I’m at with a good WiFi but on site visits and meetings are a neccessary evil.


----------



## Shine

This is what I would call a wonderful type of thread.


----------



## painterswife

Have you seen your first robin of the year? My husband did. I have not yet.


----------



## po boy

Saw a robin yesterday. It picked some duck down and flew into a wooded area.


----------



## keenataz

painterswife said:


> How many work remotely or have varying work hours? I do quite often. Dealing with IT problems for a few of the businesses at all times of the day. Answering questions for the owners. It works well for me. I like not having to punch a time clock. Being able to handle problems while in your PJ's instead of a mad dash to the office is a rather nice result of the technology. This coming from someone who learned FORTRAN and started on computers using punch cards.



I do. I have to work 75 hours over 2 weeks. Only stipulation is I have to be in office formeetings, and there are quite a few of them. I could work at home but my internbet speed is not fast enough out in the boonies.

Saying that, at work at 6 am to 5 pm, then off the rest of the week.

We have had trumpeter swans for 10 days or so. But the river is still frozen so they are not having fun.


----------



## painterswife

Trumpeter swans winter here.  Yes, in the snow and cold. I will know spring is really here when a crane pair starts doing their mating performance. They fly over head vocalizing very loudly. They strut up and down the road for a couple of afternoons, vocalizing very heavily. They quiet down when they hit the nest up on a hillside about 3/4's of a mile walk into the forest from our house. Their nest is about 25 feet off a trail we hike. The male gets pretty upset when we get to close. They are very loud.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I saw a flock of at least ten robins a couple weeks ago, but apparently they were just passing through because I didn't see one again until the last couple of days. I have been seeing red winged black birds, song birds are making music, and I heard a flock of geese go over when I was turning out mares this morning. 

The barn swallows won't come home until the end of next month.


----------



## oneraddad

I'm heading out to the taxidermist to get my furs tanned, then to a friends to drop off my skulls so his bugs can clean them up.


----------



## Wolf mom

Interesting. This thread sounds like the 'Daily Journal and Homesteading Happenings' and the 'Daily Journal and Everybody has a Story Archives' - ongoing threads in Countryside Families that it appears a lot of you guys have forgotten about....


----------



## painterswife

Wolf mom said:


> Interesting. This thread sounds like the 'Daily Journal and Homesteading Happenings' and the 'Daily Journal and Everybody has a Story Archives' - ongoing threads in Countryside Families that it appears a lot of you guys have forgotten about....


I see this differently. This thread is for discussing things like you would around the table at your local coffee shop. It is not restricted to daily happenings. They are just a starting point to get this thread rolling.


----------



## painterswife

oneraddad said:


> I'm heading out to the taxidermist to get my furs tanned, then to a friends to drop off my skulls so his bugs can clean them up.


So what will happen when the hides are tanned and the heads cleaned off? Also curious on what kind of hides you have after a winter of collecting.


----------



## keenataz

painterswife said:


> Trumpeter swans winter here.  Yes, in the snow and cold. I will know spring is really here when a crane pair starts doing their mating performance. They fly over head vocalizing very loudly. They strut up and down the road for a couple of afternoons, vocalizing very heavily. They quiet down when they hit the nest up on a hillside about 3/4's of a mile walk into the forest from our house. Their nest is about 25 feet off a trail we hike. The male gets pretty upset when we get to close. They are very loud.


I have not seen any cranes yet. Actually it is usually hearing them.They always sound prehistoric to me.


----------



## painterswife

keenataz said:


> I have not seen any cranes yet. Actually it is usually hearing them.They always sound prehistoric to me.


Yes, that is a good way to describe it.


----------



## Evons hubby

Haven't seen any cranes yet, but did see a few ducks on the pond last week.


----------



## keenataz

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Haven't seen any cranes yet, but did see a few ducks on the pond last week.



And BTW it is still snowing in Central BC today. Getting really tired of it.

I have seen a couple of robins, but what do they eat when there is still 2 1/2 feet of snow. I think Lowly worm is unavailable.


----------



## Wanda

The sand hill cranes came thru my area about 3 weeks ago. 2 weeks ago I saw 3 whooping cranes on a backwater by the river. A crane rescue used to lead them thru this area using an ultra lite airplane. They went from Wisconsin to Florida. They wanted to establish a second wintering population and I see that it has worked. When the chicks were led one time they would find there way north and migrate back on there own.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Great Thread* Here in Sweden, we call coffee break "Fika", pastry or something light, and Kaffe. Swedes like their Kaffe strong!


----------



## emdeengee

G'Morning everyone. The mama red fox is back. We see her every year at the end of March or beginning of April and then she eventually shows up with her cubs and hangs around the forest and valley behind us all summer. 

Would anyone like to discuss toast? We watched one of those foodie shows and there is a coffee shop in London that only serves coffee, tea or cocoa and toast. But toast of all kinds with all kinds of toppings. People are lined up waiting to get in. They are making a fortune.

Toast seems to have been lost over the past decades. I love toast and although I usually eat a very health nut breakfast I do have toast sometimes but really not often. When I was young we used to always have it as part of breakfast or after school and no cake I have ever had beats home baked bread and homemade jam. My sister could never wait for the jam to set up and was known as the pan raider. Always denied it even though she was a sticky mess and burned her tongue many times. My family likes our toast toasted golden brown but my Mom and sister used to turn it into charcoal bricks. The whole house smelled of burnt toast and I spent many hours scraping mine. How is it that scraped toast crumbs can fly and spread over the entire kitchen?

After watching the foodie show I realized that I had not had Cinnamon Sugar toast in probably 25 years. No reason why. I love cinnamon and sugar and lots of fresh butter but this disappeared from my mind. Have had it twice since the show and plan on having it for lunch today. What do you like?


----------



## painterswife

I love toast. Homemade bread and cinnamon/sugar toast is very good. My husband loves it so much that we have a container of it mixed on the shelf at all times. I am trying to not eat bread though. I keep reading about avocado toast. That sounds good as well.


----------



## keenataz

painterswife said:


> I love toast. Homemade bread and cinnamon/sugar toast is very good. My husband loves it so much that we have a container of it mixed on the shelf at all times. I am trying to not eat bread though. I keep reading about avocado toast. That sounds good as well.


So do we, love that stuff. It is definitely comfort food from being a kid.

Saw a lynx in a field yesterday. First one I have seen since living in NW Ontario, 15 years ago.

Over my 12 years living in this area, I have seen moose, deer, grizzly, black bear, coyote, wolves and a cougar in that field. Obviously at different times.


----------



## emdeengee

When my husband first came to the Yukon 21 years ago he was driving down a mine road when a huge cougar crossed in front of him. Coming from BC he did not think much about it. A few days later he mentioned it in front of several biologists and conservation officers and it was like he electrocuted them. He did not realize that cougars were not up here. Had to pinpoint exactly where he had been so that they could go out and look for it to monitor it. Since then things have definitely changed with more sightings as they are definitely moving north. 

Lots of grizzly bears here and they are starting to wake up. Last spring on the way to the hospital we turned off of our road and just a few meters on a Mama grizzly and her cubs were feasting on the fresh grass on the side of the road - they love the salt from the winter road maintenance. So big.


----------



## emdeengee

I forgot about toast and honey.


----------



## Cornhusker

I was working at one of the rentals in town Saturday, and saw lots of robins bob bob bobbing along.
I haven't seen any at home yet.
I love toast, but I don't eat much bread, and I avoid sugar, so my breakfast is usually eggs on a tortilla.


----------



## keenataz

Cornhusker said:


> I was working at one of the rentals in town Saturday, and saw lots of robins bob bob bobbing along.
> I haven't seen any at home yet.
> I love toast, but I don't eat much bread, and I avoid sugar, so my breakfast is usually eggs on a tortilla.



Never heard of that. Is it as simple as it sounds? (not ridiculing). Just wonder if anything else?


----------



## no really

keenataz said:


> Never heard of that. Is it as simple as it sounds? (not ridiculing). Just wonder if anything else?


I scramble eggs with jalapenos or bell pepper and onion, season to taste or fresh hot sauce, than roll that up in a tortilla. 

You have made me crave cinnamon sugar toast now.


----------



## keenataz

no really said:


> I scramble eggs with jalapenos or bell pepper and onion, season to taste or fresh hot sauce, than roll that up in a tortilla.
> 
> You have made me crave cinnamon sugar toast now.


Thanks that sounds good. I will give it a try.


----------



## painterswife

Breakfast burrito. A real staple down here.


----------



## no really

painterswife said:


> Breakfast burrito. A real staple down here.


And the combinations are pretty much endless.


----------



## Cornhusker

keenataz said:


> Never heard of that. Is it as simple as it sounds? (not ridiculing). Just wonder if anything else?


I just scramble a couple eggs, maybe a little picante sauce, throw it on a tortilla,fold it up and fry it a little on both sides to make it crispy and it's a pretty good breakfast.
I don't eat sweets, swore off them years ago when I was diagnosed diabetic.
They tell me I can have a cookie or piece of cake once in awhile, but I'm kind of all or nothing.
If I eat one cookie, I'm eating the whole bag, so it's best to avoid sweets all together.


----------



## keenataz

Cornhusker said:


> I just scramble a couple eggs, maybe a little picante sauce, throw it on a tortilla,fold it up and fry it a little on both sides to make it crispy and it's a pretty good breakfast.
> I don't eat sweets, swore off them years ago when I was diagnosed diabetic.
> They tell me I can have a cookie or piece of cake once in awhile, but I'm kind of all or nothing.
> If I eat one cookie, I'm eating the whole bag, so it's best to avoid sweets all together.



I am the exact same. I open that bag of Chips Ahoy-I am emptying it. So I have given up that one too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

When I taught at the public school in Louise, Texas, the cafeteria ladies made buttery cinnamon toast for breakfast. If you went to the kitchen mid-morning, you could get the leftover cinnamon toasts. A bit crispy, but heavenly.


----------



## MO_cows

Nice thread, thanks Painterswife!

Enjoying the progress of spring. The robins are back. Haven't seen barn swallows or killdeer yet. I saw some swans resting in a field but couldn't tell if they were tundra swans or trumpeter swans due to the distance. 

We have a little mystery going, what did the neighbors blow up yesterday? Heard the boom, even felt it a little, looked out the window and there was a big puff of whitish smoke. They are almost a mile away, so couldn't see anything but the smoke which quickly dissipated. Stump? Tannerite target on steroids? Inquiring minds want to know.

Getting ready for Barn Sale 2.0. First one was a disappointment but maybe spring will bring out more shoppers than fall. Hate to do it, but going to sell the 1959 Cockshutt tractor. It was my inheritance from stepdad #2. I would rather DH get it going again but he just has no interest at all in the big old beast. I would rather sell it than let it just sit there and rot.


----------



## Wanda

MO_cows said:


> Nice thread, thanks Painterswife!
> 
> Enjoying the progress of spring. The robins are back. Haven't seen barn swallows or killdeer yet. I saw some swans resting in a field but couldn't tell if they were tundra swans or trumpeter swans due to the distance.
> 
> We have a little mystery going, what did the neighbors blow up yesterday? Heard the boom, even felt it a little, looked out the window and there was a big puff of whitish smoke. They are almost a mile away, so couldn't see anything but the smoke which quickly dissipated. Stump? Tannerite target on steroids? Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Getting ready for Barn Sale 2.0. First one was a disappointment but maybe spring will bring out more shoppers than fall. Hate to do it, but going to sell the 1959 Cockshutt tractor. It was my inheritance from stepdad #2. I would rather DH get it going again but he just has no interest at all in the big old beast. I would rather sell it than let it just sit there and rot.


 I would put the tractor online. There are more collectors in the north and northeast for the cockshutt.


----------



## oneraddad

painterswife said:


> So what will happen when the hides are tanned and the heads cleaned off? Also curious on what kind of hides you have after a winter of collecting.



I have two bobcats, a mountain lion and a bear. I'm gonna hang the cats with some old traps and stuff on the wall like an old trappers cabin. I got a knotty pine shelf that I'm gonna display the skulls on


----------



## Teej

Laundry day plus moved some hay bales from the big barn to the mini's barn. It only has a small amount of storage available so will only hold about a dozen bales. Of course regular feeding chores and tonight I even fed the hubby. LOL

Front yard is starting to need mowed in places. Hearing the birds sing but I never know if it's the actual species or one of the plethora of mocking birds we have around here unless I actually lay eyes on them. Lilac bushes and weeping willows are starting to leaf out so signs of spring are here. Supposed to get rain for the next three days and I'm past ready for things to dry out a little.


----------



## po boy

no really said:


> I scramble eggs with jalapenos or bell pepper and onion, season to taste or fresh hot sauce, than roll that up in a tortilla.
> 
> You have made me crave cinnamon sugar toast now.


Add honey!


----------



## HDRider

no really said:


> I scramble eggs with jalapenos or bell pepper and onion, season to taste or fresh hot sauce, than roll that up in a tortilla.
> 
> You have made me crave cinnamon sugar toast now.


No cactus?


----------



## HDRider

no really said:


> And the combinations are pretty much endless.


There was a bakery across from where I worked in Houston. They made the best sausage and eggs tacos, and the homemade hot sauce was better than any I have ever had before or since. Three of them would cure what ailed you.

I have tried for years to replicate that hot sauce. Never got close. I begged the lady many times to tell me how to make it. The most I ever got from her was it was made with Jalapenos, and had dried shrimp powder in it. It was not pretty, sort of a reddish brown but the taste was so good, a medium hot.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's one of those mornings when I slept well but still woke up just tired and sore. The coffee is helping a bit, and so is the heat up in the microwave thing on my hip. 

Today is barn work, it's supposed to be warmish (45) but there is rain in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## MO_cows

Going to a funeral today. A friend of my mom's. The dear lady had no children, no family in the area and since she lived to 95 no friends or contemporaries left either. Mom has been her caretaker for years and the last couple years have really worn her down. 

Both of my grandma's are buried where we are going so I will visit their graves after the service and pay respects and remember them for a bit.


----------



## mmoetc

I’ll be stopping by the real coffee shop, well, more of a diner as the only coffee comes in sturdy white china mugs and you’ll only get something frothy if you stir the cream from the little tin pots really, really fast with your spoon, on my way to a site visit later. Given it rained last night and it’s still too cold and wet to do much field work I’ll probably run into the usual crowd of ne’er do wells and we’ll discuss the upcoming planting season, crop and commodity outlooks , the house fire over the weekend, and other assorted issues of local and world import. For a bunch of farmers they’re pretty smart.


----------



## painterswife

First morning with no new snow in a week or two. That just makes me smile. Might even be able to take off my snow tires next week. Really big smile.

Now the watch begins for the new leaves on the trees. It should be at least a month but I can hope.


----------



## mjhackwith

Got some more snow !!! We so need it !! Will start on the garden when this melts 

Sent from my K92 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## no really

HDRider said:


> No cactus?


Haven't tried that but it sounds good. I do like napolitos.


----------



## no really

Sitting in what passes for a coffee shop in the little town closest to me, basically truck stop coffee but needed it.. LOL had to go into the clinic due to my stupid thumb incident. It's fractured and to top a great start to my time off I have a minor concussion from hitting the pipe fence! Supposed to take it easy for a few days, there is so much to catch up on here. It's there is a thunderstorm going on right now kinda mirrors my attitude LOL


----------



## painterswife

no really said:


> Sitting in what passes for a coffee shop in the little town closest to me, basically truck stop coffee but needed it.. LOL had to go into the clinic due to my stupid thumb incident. It's fractured and to top a great start to my time off I have a minor concussion from hitting the pipe fence! Supposed to take it easy for a few days, there is so much to catch up on here. It's there is a thunderstorm going on right now kinda mirrors my attitude LOL


Well that is a crappy start to some time off.


----------



## Clem

painterswife said:


> .....That just makes me smile. Might even be able to take off my snow tires next week. Really big smile..


Sounds like some sort of Michelin man bodice ripper teaser.


----------



## mmoetc

Clem said:


> Sounds like some sort of Michelin man bodice ripper teaser.


Wink, wink, nudge, nudge.


----------



## HDRider

no really said:


> Haven't tried that but it sounds good. I do like napolitos.


I think that is the same thing.


----------



## HDRider

no really said:


> Sitting in what passes for a coffee shop in the little town closest to me, basically truck stop coffee but needed it.. LOL had to go into the clinic due to my stupid thumb incident. It's fractured and to top a great start to my time off I have a minor concussion from hitting the pipe fence! Supposed to take it easy for a few days, there is so much to catch up on here. It's there is a thunderstorm going on right now kinda mirrors my attitude LOL


Wow, you did get banged up. Take it easy there.


----------



## painterswife

The sun is shining and it looks like it will continue for most of the week. March came in like a lion and is going out like a lamb.


----------



## painterswife

A picture of my neighbors property and his daughters wedding day. I believe this took place in Sept. You can see where the Aspens are just starting to yellow by the power pole. That is where my property starts. This is the perfect example of why we live here.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> A picture of my neighbors property and his daughters wedding day. I believe this took place in Sept. You can see where the Aspens are just starting to yellow by the power pole. That is where my property starts. This is the perfect example of why we live here.
> View attachment 65456


Beautiful picture 
Is that a lake in the distance?


----------



## painterswife

Cornhusker said:


> Beautiful picture
> Is that a lake in the distance?


Yes, It is a lake/reservoir. Most lakes in Wyoming serve both purposes.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

It's been raining for the last 24 hours, with thunder and lightning much of last night so I am tired and crabby. LOL. I may need to go testify tomorrow against a couple who managed to steal one of my checkbooks and caused me a LOT of trouble by writing large amounts against my account. I will lose a day's pay if I have to do that. I lost my totally free checking account because the bank no longer does that and I had to open a new account because of their actions. GRRRRR.


----------



## painterswife

Did they get it from your home?


----------



## happy hermits

Painterswife It is a nice picture and nice thread to. I have not been on in a while busy. Animal things goats kidding rabbits having babies. Spring has sprung even though we still have a ton of snow. Today I did the normal stuff. Chores in the snow bottle baby goats in the mix now. Brought in wood,took care of all the jars of broth I canned yesterday. House work laundry. So coffee sounds real good right now.Nsoitgoes sorry about your troubles.


----------



## painterswife

happy hermits said:


> Painterswife It is a nice picture and nice thread to. I have not been on in a while busy. Animal things goats kidding rabbits having babies. Spring has sprung even though we still have a ton of snow. Today I did the normal stuff. Chores in the snow bottle baby goats in the mix now. Brought in wood,took care of all the jars of broth I canned yesterday. House work laundry. So coffee sounds real good right now.Nsoitgoes sorry about your troubles.


Baby goat pictures are always nice.  Rabbits as well. They help me to not add to my menagerie.


----------



## happy hermits

As soon as In figure out how to post pictures. My husband has to help me do the electronics. I swear I have a mental block when it comes to these things. Two of the kids are being evicted today they have been in the house for two days. My grandson is seven he is in his glory. I am fifty five I am not.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> Yes, It is a lake/reservoir. Most lakes in Wyoming serve both purposes.


I've been to Guernsey and Glendo, I believe they are both reservoirs?


----------



## painterswife

Cornhusker said:


> I've been to Guernsey and Glendo, I believe they are both reservoirs?


Yes, both are.


----------



## emdeengee

G'morning everyone. It is snowing again today and although it is cloudy the sun seems to be pushing through. I am actually sitting here wearing my sun glasses as the reflection off the snow - on the ground, roads and rooves - is blinding and I refuse to close the blinds. We have had a lot of snow in this valley but the ones beside us have had hardly any. 

My husband stopped at the grocery store and unfortunately they had a sale on bread. All kinds of rye and sourdough and even potato bread. We make our own but he can never resist a bargain and these were $1.49 instead of $4.95. He bought 8 loaves and we have them freezing in a cooler out on the back steps as there is no room in the freezer. Good thing we are adding toast back into our menus.

A co-worker got into goats last year. Lovely but they are big now. I have always wanted a donkey. This one would be my size. Who cares about my wood floors.


----------



## painterswife

I want one. Don't feed my addiction.


----------



## newfieannie

they are so cute! I had an appointment at my bank today. I've been trying for a year to get my rifts transferred from murrays bank to the one I deal with. I've signed I don't know how many forms and there was always an excuse. they didn't get the form, wrong form etc. etc. I'm so tired of it all! but I needed to get things in order for my son just in case.

I have heard of other people having similar problems some have had to go to the media to resolve it. once the banks get hold of the money they dont want to let it go even though they have to in the end. everything all straightened up today. such a load off my mind. all I got to do now is close out my bank account for the automatic billing at that bank. then i'll only have the one bank to deal with.

tomorrow is income tax day. my son gets his done for 25.00 . I have to pay over 200 at H&R Block.hopefully I don't owe the government too much this year. 

sun is shining brightly here. still cold yet and windy. soon as it dies down I'm going out and hang the knitted Easter eggs on my tree I usually have them up before Palm Sunday but the wind has been fierce most days lately. we are supposed to have 11C tomorrow or the next day. I'm frying some ocean perch now for supper. ever smell good! I'd rather have haddock anytime but this was on sale today~Georgia


----------



## Clem

I don't know what a "rift" is, so I googled it. I still don't know, but I think maybe you have too much money and it is blowing up in rifts?


----------



## newfieannie

all I can tell you Clem is a rift is RRSp to begin with perhaps similar to your 401k? when we turn 70 I think, the RRSP becomes a RIFT and we are required to draw a certain amount from it each year. I was wanting to combine them with the RIFTS what I already had in my bank. and get them invested an forget about it which is what I did today. that's the best I can do with explaining. if you are just as confused as before I'm not surprised. I'm stupid about it all myself . got to rely on a financial planner. ~Georgia oh RRSP is a registered retirement savings plan


----------



## Clem

OK then. We have something called the Roth IRA. You pay taxes on the money you contribute, as you make it over the years. And the returns you get are tax free.

And that's why life can be really, really easy. Just figure out what's being manipulated in the markets, and join in. Don't try to go against the flow.


----------



## Shine

Irish Pixie said:


> It's one of those mornings when I slept well but still woke up just tired and sore. The coffee is helping a bit, and so is the heat up in the microwave thing on my hip.
> 
> Today is barn work, it's supposed to be warmish (45) but there is rain in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow.


Draw a bath with water as hot as you can stand it, 2 cups of Epsom Salts, lie down in the water and unless you have jets in your bath, let the hot water continue to trickle and sweep the water with your hands to keep it circling the bath tub.

Any aroma therapy favorites would be good now, 15 to 20 minutes and you will be 20 years younger.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Shine said:


> Draw a bath with water as hot as you can stand it, 2 cups of Epsom Salts, lie down in the water and unless you have jets in your bath, let the hot water continue to trickle and sweep the water with your hands to keep it circling the bath tub.
> 
> Any aroma therapy favorites would be good now, 15 to 20 minutes and you will be 20 years younger.


Thanks, I'll try this next time.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Ms. Alice Mae the 14 year old diva cat, has another UTI (last one was in December) and has a Vet app't at 10 am. Apparently UTIs in older cats are very very common and can occur by simply straining to urinate. 

I'd appreciate crossed fingers that she doesn't bite anyone, she's cranky at the best of times.


----------



## HDRider

Shine said:


> Draw a bath with water as hot as you can stand it, 2 cups of Epsom Salts, lie down in the water and unless you have jets in your bath, let the hot water continue to trickle and sweep the water with your hands to keep it circling the bath tub.
> 
> Any aroma therapy favorites would be good now, 15 to 20 minutes and you will be 20 years younger.


A great idea. 12 to 14 hours on a bike can make you stiff and sore, and it gets worse the older you get. A bath like this is about the best cure, along with a beverage of your choice, and maybe a massage.


----------



## painterswife

Today is hubby's birthday. Will be making him a nice dinner and carrot cake because it is his fav.

The moon is bright and almost full so sleeping in the middle of the night is difficult. It is not because it is bright because I can sleep in the daylight. Why does a full moon keep me awake?


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> Today is hubby's birthday. Will be making him a nice dinner and carrot cake because it is his fav.
> 
> The moon is bright and almost full so sleeping in the middle of the night is difficult. It is not because it is bright because I can sleep in the daylight. Why does a full moon keep me awake?


Love carrot cake and always got it on my birthday. An Amish lady sells baked goods nearby and just got a carrot cake from her. Very good!


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> Today is hubby's birthday. Will be making him a nice dinner and carrot cake because it is his fav.
> 
> The moon is bright and almost full so sleeping in the middle of the night is difficult. It is not because it is bright because I can sleep in the daylight. Why does a full moon keep me awake?


Werewolves?


----------



## emdeengee

G'Morning everyone. Still snowing but warming up. The seedlings are just going crazy though and we have already re-potted.

I too have wondered why I can sleep just fine during the day and even with our midnight sun but a full moon not only wakes me up but keeps me awake. The dogs could care less about the moon. I wonder if Ancestry.com could test for werewolf DNA? I would probably have only a little left - like Neanderthal DNA - but maybe enough to feel the pull of the moon. My Dad was born in Transylvania to a noble (really nasty) family and my slightly overly long eye teeth came in three times which was interesting to my dentist. Just saying.

I too love carrot cake. Do you like the cream cheese icing or just plain icing? Boy that would go well with my coffee right now.

We have had cats and dogs for 40 years and I have always clipped all the claws. Never had a problem except for one of the new boys. Just impossible to clip him. I have the scratch and bite scars to prove it and so does the vet. It takes two techs and a vet to clip him even with a tranquilizer. His twin brother just lies in your arms and purrs while you clip. And it cost $19 each time. Only do it when the clicking on the wood floors becomes really loud.

I saw this on line and am going to have a tee-shirt made for a friend who is a carpenter:

Carpentry repair rates:
Minimum $70 an hour
If you watch $100 an hour
If you help $150 an hour
If you worked on it first $200 and hour


----------



## painterswife

I use the recipe for carrot cake in this thread. I make it in a 9 x 13 pan and of course it has to have cream cheese icing. It is really great. Hubby will have a huge smile on his face when he sees it. He will eat at least 2 huge pieces tonight. He is 6 foot 5 and skinny. He can get away with it.

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/need-knock-um-dead-dessert-recipe.434147/


----------



## keenataz

Cornhusker said:


> Werewolves?


Of London?

Love that song. Awoooooo!


----------



## newfieannie

I'm making one tomorrow for my son. mine is similar except for the icing. I put a little cornstarch in it and orange rind and a little rum. alas, I can't have carott cake anymore. ~Georgia


----------



## happy hermits

painterswife said:


> Baby goat pictures are always nice.  Rabbits as well. They help me to not add to my menagerie.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

painterswife said:


> Did they get it from your home?


I have no idea where they got it. It was from an address I have not lived at for at least 5 years. I was sure that the old stuff from there was shredded. 

Turns out my little problem was just incidental to lots of major crimes the defendants were accused of. At least they got their just desserts.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The weather is horrible- cool, damp and rainy and is supposed to continue through tomorrow night, when the temps will then drop and be cold (30s/20s) until July. I'm kidding, kinda. 

Lots of paperwork today, ironing (I actually like to iron, it's an excuse to watch TV) and house and barn chores.


----------



## painterswife

Sun today from the looks of it. Hubby is working not stop right now. I think he had one day off in the last month. Designers on the house he is working on finally have made some descions and are sticking with them. I will never understand hour people can be fine with over a hundred dollars a gallon on paint. Even if I had the money I just can't see it being worth that for paint.


----------



## Cornhusker

When I left the house this morning, it was snowing so hard I couldn't see the edge of the road.
That lasted about 3 miles, then it thinned out thankfully.


----------



## catsboy

[ Lots of paperwork today, ironing (I actually like to iron, it's an excuse to watch TV) and house and barn chores.[/QUOTE]
IP, you sound like my wife. She loves to Iron and will not leave the house in clothes that have not been ironed. I always tease about the fact the that clothes are "wash and wear", but she irons them anyway. She also does it while watching old movies on TCM.


----------



## newfieannie

could never go out either without the clothes ironed although I do have a blouse that doesn't show a significant difference after ironing I still do it. I did all the ironing at home. towels facecloths pillowcases,sheets etc. I don't iron face cloths now but most everything else. I still do like ironing.

I use Epsom salts in the bath also. have for many years. still cold and windy here. tomorrow is supposed to freezing rain for awhile. still haven't got my eggs hung outside.just didn't want to stand for awhile in that wind because I am prone to earache. Saturday looks good. it will give me a couple days anyway. as long as I have it there for Easter Sunday. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Everything is blooming in Central Texas. Went to the allergist this morning, as I have been on their sensitization program since November 1. 

They drew blood for additional testing. I am not SUPPOSED to be reacting. We will know in a week if I am allergic to more things than we realized.


----------



## painterswife

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Everything is blooming in Central Texas. Went to the allergist this morning, as I have been on their sensitization program since November 1.
> 
> They drew blood for additional testing. I am not SUPPOSED to be reacting. We will know in a week if I am allergic to more things than we realized.


I developed an allergy in my late 30,s and suffered for about 10 years. Did not figure out what it was. I started using a neti pot and solved it. I feel for you. It was horrible.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I have a Neto pot. I will locate it!


----------



## Elevenpoint

8 " of rain in the last few days
Nice tomorrow and sunny
Then rain for four days
Maybe flurries Sunday morning
Potatoes onions and garlic in and doing good
Pond running creek like over the spillway
All good


----------



## happy hermits

Today was my least favorite day of the year. Disbudding day I hate it more then any other thing we do .But now it is done and over with. Other then that normal day chores always laundry today. Blanched and froze some onions and cabbage. Started sap boiling that is a labor of love since I hate maple syrup. I took the splint of our mohair goat Aloe today. He is going on twelve. He got caught between two small trees and broke it just below the knee right after Christmas. I do not know if he can bend it but he seems to be putting weight on it and he is still alive and seems healthy.


----------



## MO_cows

Hope to do some gardening this weekend if weather cooperates. There is an old peony bush that is in the way of us having a full row of pampass grass across the front. So need to dig it up, divide it because it has a huge circumference. And find places to replant. Then we need to transplant a pampass grass from elsewhere to fill the gap. Also need to burn the pampass grass. We are late on that this year. DH will cut it off at the ground, pile it up and it is an inferno for about a minute. Never seen anything burn so hot and fast.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was near 50 and rained all night so much of the snow is gone, green is such a lovely color, dog poop isn't lovely in any way tho. I'm hoping the additional rain today will wash more of it away. The temp tonight is supposed to be 24, again not lovely, and cold through late next week.

Today is the third day of the month long course of antibiotics that Alice the 14 year old diva cat has to have for her UTI. She didn't bite anyone at the Vet office, but they did say she was "real feisty for her age." LOL She was hissing at people, tables, chairs... I've drilled it into the heads of the grand kids not to mess with her, and they sidle past her whispering, "Her bites." I do think that unless she's being messed with she considers them kitty love bites... 

More housework (windows, which I do not enjoy) and paperwork for me. After I have another cup of coffee...


----------



## farmrbrown

YAY!
I think spring has finally settled in for good, I'm thankful for all my firewood supply but I could use a break from it, lol.

The telltale sign is all the pollen flying around too. If any of y'all have yet to try using regular doses of *local* honey in your tea or coffee, I recommend it. When you finally see the change in your annual allergy misery, you'll wonder why you didn't try it long ago.


----------



## mmoetc

On my way to look at a property and went through a little town with a decent sized mill pond and smiled at seeing the 10-12 year old young lady in her pink knit cap and winter coat casting a lure next to the dock. I wish her luck and all of you a good weekend.


----------



## keenataz

Cornhusker said:


> When I left the house this morning, it was snowing so hard I couldn't see the edge of the road.
> That lasted about 3 miles, then it thinned out thankfully.


We got 8” yesterday and low of 2 below zero tonight. I am tired of winter.


----------



## Irish Pixie

keenataz said:


> We got 8” yesterday and low of 2 below zero tonight. I am tired of winter.


I'm so sorry. Is it a common end of March occurrence to get that much snow? We had a freak late March storm last year that dumped 36".


----------



## keenataz

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm so sorry. Is it a common end of March occurrence to get that much snow? We had a freak late March storm last year that dumped 36".



No it is a fresh year. Normally snow is gone. 

Sadly we’ve been spoiled the last few years.


----------



## alida

I drove 2 hours out of town to spend the day with my aunt and uncle, and brought a early Easter Lunch. Their parish priest came by to give them Easter Communion and joined us for lunch too. It's hard for them to get out to church these days due to my uncle's health and they both miss it so the priest makes a point of visiting them every other week or so. He's a lovely man. Just as we finished eating the local flock of wild turkeys marched across their front yard. Couldn't ask for better entertainment than watching them fuss over the bird seed! The snow has finally melted in their area and the grass is starting to come up. They threw some of last years bird seed out on the lawn for the robins,but it looks like the turkeys got a head start. Fun all round.


----------



## MO_cows

Well the pampass grass is burned.









I guess I owe DH a beer and a back rub. His "once a month" second job is using more and more of his services. Today he was walking the whole town checking meters, when I called him to let him know I had a flat tire and the donut was flat. So he came to help me. While he was wrestling lug nuts, a phone call comes in, there is water leaking under the sink at the rental. The man couldn't catch a break today.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Had a good and funny day. Shopping for my self make-over. New makeup to protect my aging skin. New earrings.

Got the "Pretty Woman" bad treatment at a local department store. So, I went to a family owned jewelry store and found what I wanted. Posted a review of the department store on their Facebook page. 

I'm working on the Ketogenic eating plan and doing better than the last time I tried it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Like Alice I've changed how I eat (again) and am now lower carb/higher protein, not keto or Paleo, just watching the carb, protein, and calories a bit more. I've been on the treadmill at least 5 days a week for the last 3 weeks, and Mr. Pixie will set up a light weight training program for me starting tomorrow. 

Why this change? I have to be in a bathing suit, in public, on May 5th/6th when the Pixie clan (all of us except my newest SIL who will be on a ship) invades an indoor waterpark/resort. I have been rather lax in both the fitness and eating areas since I came back from SoCal last Oct, I shall now suffer for my gluttony. 

Today is date lunch (Mr. Pixie works the evening shift), grocery shopping, errands, and a bit of mall shopping. I have no idea where we'll go but my treat will be two excellent margaritas, the rest of the meal will conform to the new standard. Grocery shopping is a lot more fun after a couple cocktails.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Pixie, I am with you on the not-Paleo, not-Keto, but something th those ballparks. 

Making progress!!


----------



## catsboy

Its a little cool this morning, it was 70 yesterday. Wife and I are heading out to meet up with my son and his family to have a birthday lunch. His birthday is April 1st and he turns 30. He has two boys (my only grandkids) and we have not seen them in about 4 months so we are looking forward to the visit.


----------



## mmoetc

Winter storm passing just to the north of us. We’ll get mixed rain and snow with winds to 45mph. Guess the yard won’t get any winter clean up today.


----------



## newfieannie

i got so much energy today! stripped 2 beds. washed and dried everything. made them back up. mopped all the floors up and down. cleaned the kitchen, vacumned the carpets and mats. cleaned 2 bathrooms. went outside cleaned up all the branches and whatnot that had collected in my yard over the winter.

vacumned out my car and then washed it inside(I only clean my car out when I'm going to trade it in) I was rushing around so fast I tipped over a full bucket of water on the bathroom floor. next i'm starting on windows. I hate windows! don't they say we get a burst of energy at the end? either that or it's the Keto diet I'm on. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

newfieannie said:


> i got so much energy today! stripped 2 beds. washed and dried everything. made them back up. mopped all the floors up and down. cleaned the kitchen, vacumned the carpets and mats. cleaned 2 bathrooms. went outside cleaned up all the branches and whatnot that had collected in my yard over the winter.
> 
> vacumned out my car and then washed it inside(I only clean my car out when I'm going to trade it in) I was rushing around so fast I tipped over a full bucket of water on the bathroom floor. next i'm starting on windows. I hate windows! don't they say we get a burst of energy at the end? either that or it's the Keto diet I'm on. ~Georgia


Keto, all the way. It is amazing the energy you get.


----------



## keenataz

catsboy said:


> Its a little cool this morning, it was 70 yesterday. Wife and I are heading out to meet up with my son and his family to have a birthday lunch. His birthday is April 1st and he turns 30. He has two boys (my only grandkids) and we have not seen them in about 4 months so we are looking forward to the visit.


A little cool, it was -25 Celsius here at 7 am. Getting really tired of winter still.


----------



## keenataz

painterswife said:


> Keto, all the way. It is amazing the energy you get.



Sugar works for me. 

My wife is on that diet. She says the first 3-4 weeks were tough, but the last 2 months have been good.


----------



## emdeengee

G'morning everyone. It is impossible to believe that tomorrow is April. It seems as though I have been waiting forever and yet I feel like the month of March has just begun. No snow yesterday and today and lots of sunshine and warmer temperatures so I hope it holds for Easter Sunday. Still lots of snow on the ground and that will cause a problem for the little kids for the Easter egg hunt in the park. Our friends are busy with Passover and Easter so we will not be seeing them but will have a quiet time at home.

I don't like Easter Monday. In my Dad's village the men would grab all the women on Easter Monday and take them to the village well and "water" them with a bucket of ice cold water to make them bloom for the year. This was my Dad's favourite thing to to to us and he never forgot - used a glass of cold water. Mom would always be wet and cross at the clean up and yet laughing. This custom was one of his wedding gifts to his son-in-laws and of course all of them never forget. Of course not. We could not retaliate. A few years back mine kindly started to use warm water.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Went to an open house at a nearby distillery that makes wheat whiskey. The wheat is grown here in Central Texas. The barley is grown in north Texas. They use Texas rainwater. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## wr

keenataz said:


> A little cool, it was -25 Celsius here at 7 am. Getting really tired of winter still.


I feel your pain. We're still buried under feet of snow, we had a half foot of snow yesterday and supposed to get more tomorrow. If things warm up too quickly, we're going to have some serious flooding.


----------



## keenataz

wr said:


> I feel your pain. We're still buried under feet of snow, we had a half foot of snow yesterday and supposed to get more tomorrow. If things warm up too quickly, we're going to have some serious flooding.



Even under best conditions, we’re going to have a mud bath. 

With 3 dogs it is a losing cause to keep floors clean. 

Between shedding and mud every spring I wonder why I have the buggers.


----------



## mmoetc

Looks like winter’s finally here. Sunny and 11f this morning on its way up to the mid thirties with 5-8” of snow on its way for Tuesday. Another storm expected next weekend with no highs out of the low 40s for a couple weeks.


----------



## painterswife

Poured rain all night and then started snowing at about 5am. Only good, thing about that is the dog won't track in mud.


----------



## newfieannie

I was going to the community breakfast this morning. laid out all my good clothes last night and set the clock for 6am. got up and turned it off and got back in bed because it was so comfortable where I washed my flannelette sheets and sprayed them with lavender yesterday. when I woke up later it was 9am and too late.

no snow here but 20 min. away my son has plenty. I'd like to weed my perennial beds but I have to wait until all of the plants have emerged so I don't destroy them. it is only 7 C but just right for working in the garden. I don't really do any work to speak of on Easter Sunday anyway. it's probably a throwback to my growing up. we weren't even allowed to throw any water. not sure why we would because we had a sink to let it down through but that's what I heard growing up "don't throw any water or you'll be throwing it in the saviors face"

I use to love Easter. we would go out to a sunrise service. mom would give us lassy mogs and poor cakes. then after a few hours we would be back for our breakfast and dad would try to eat as many eggs as he could 8 or so. I didn't like eggs even then. (fried or boiled) then we would open our gifts. usually I had some kind of cup and saucer or dish with a large easter egg. we could buy that stuff then in the store already wrapped in colored cellophane. haven't seen it in years.

then we would dress in our new clothes which we 4 girls got every Easter from our hats to our shoes. only to be worn on special occasions (Christmas too but we liked our Easter clothes better) frilly and light colors. then at 11 we would go to church while mom and dad stayed home and cooked the Easter dinner. we piled back in around noon.usually we had chicken and a roast. never ever saw turkey or ham. lots of it around but none of us cared for it. mom baked a pudding in the drippings and I think I liked that best.

for dessert we had partridgeberry or bakeapple pies with cream( 2 types berries that grow as far as I know only in Newfoundland ( although Tom and Renee posted a pic one time that I could swear was bakeapples) at that time we didn't know how lucky we were to have such a good provider as our Father. and a saint for a mother. miss those times at home it will never come again. love ya Dad and Mother! ~Georgia


----------



## alida

newfieannie said:


> i got so much energy today! stripped 2 beds. washed and dried everything. made them back up. mopped all the floors up and down. cleaned the kitchen, vacumned the carpets and mats. cleaned 2 bathrooms. went outside cleaned up all the branches and whatnot that had collected in my yard over the winter.
> 
> vacumned out my car and then washed it inside(I only clean my car out when I'm going to trade it in) I was rushing around so fast I tipped over a full bucket of water on the bathroom floor. next i'm starting on windows. I hate windows! don't they say we get a burst of energy at the end? either that or it's the Keto diet I'm on. ~Georgia


I woke up today with the same energy you did yesterday Georgia! I was wide awake before 7am today and had my apartment dusted, clothes sorted for the laundry and dishwasher ready to go by 8am. Now the laundry and dishes are done and put away,the beds made, the carpet has been vacuumed and the bathroom shines too. After reading that you're doing windows I pondered doing them today, but decided to wait until its 10C so that I can do them inside and out. Right now it's just at freezing. 
I really should start my taxes....but since I owe $$ this year I think I'll wait until April 25th to submit them


----------



## newfieannie

oh that's great. lets hope I keep this up because I have a ton of gardening with 2 places and I need that energy for tilling mowing etc. I did wash the windows in front yesterday the sun was shining on that side and it was 11 C or so.

filed my taxes last week I had to pay in also but I thought I'd better get it over with. I thought it would be 5thousand but it was 7 so instead of waiting for the bill to come in she gave me a form and I went on to the bank and paid it. that would be another thing behind me cause I will be so busy later on. ~Georgia


----------



## alida

newfieannie said:


> I was going to the community breakfast this morning. laid out all my good clothes last night and set the clock for 6am. got up and turned it off and got back in bed because it was so comfortable where I washed my flannelette sheets and sprayed them with lavender yesterday. when I woke up later it was 9am and too late.
> 
> no snow here but 20 min. away my son has plenty. I'd like to weed my perennial beds but I have to wait until all of the plants have emerged so I don't destroy them. it is only 7 C but just right for working in the garden. I don't really do any work to speak of on Easter Sunday anyway. it's probably a throwback to my growing up. we weren't even allowed to throw any water. not sure why we would because we had a sink to let it down through but that's what I heard growing up "don't throw any water or you'll be throwing it in the saviors face"
> 
> I use to love Easter. we would go out to a sunrise service. mom would give us lassy mogs and poor cakes. then after a few hours we would be back for our breakfast and dad would try to eat as many eggs as he could 8 or so. I didn't like eggs even then. (fried or boiled) then we would open our gifts. usually I had some kind of cup and saucer or dish with a large easter egg. we could buy that stuff then in the store already wrapped in colored cellophane. haven't seen it in years.
> 
> then we would dress in our new clothes which we 4 girls got every Easter from our hats to our shoes. only to be worn on special occasions (Christmas too but we liked our Easter clothes better) frilly and light colors. then at 11 we would go to church while mom and dad stayed home and cooked the Easter dinner. we piled back in around noon.usually we had chicken and a roast. never ever saw turkey or ham. lots of it around but none of us cared for it. mom baked a pudding in the drippings and I think I liked that best.
> 
> for dessert we had partridgeberry or bakeapple pies with cream( 2 types berries that grow as far as I know only in Newfoundland ( although Tom and Renee posted a pic one time that I could swear was bakeapples) at that time we didn't know how lucky we were to have such a good provider as our Father. and a saint for a mother. miss those times at home it will never come again. love ya Dad and Mother! ~Georgia


Oh, this is bringing back so many memories! I was raised Catholic and Easter was always a big celebration, from High Mass, the incense and singing at Church. Little girls like myself (born 1960) still got a Easter hat and wore white gloves, though that stopped by the mid/later sixties in general. There were 8 churches in my hometown and we could hear the bells ringing for the various denominations all morning. When we got home from church there would be one more ceremony; Mom would take the Palm frond we got the Sunday before, Palm Sunday, and replace last years frond which was always tucked behind a cross hung on the wall. Then it was a big dinner that ended with lemon pie for dessert!


----------



## Cornhusker

Got up early and got 2 racks of ribs in the smoker, we'll have those for supper.
When they come out, I'll put in a loin roast to make sandwiches for lunch this week.


----------



## keenataz

Cornhusker said:


> Got up early and got 2 racks of ribs in the smoker, we'll have those for supper.
> When they come out, I'll put in a loin roast to make sandwiches for lunch this week.


Got a good rib recipe you can share?


----------



## Cornhusker

keenataz said:


> Got a good rib recipe you can share?


I just rubbed a little salt on it, and some Jerry Baird seasoning. Smoked it for 6 hours, then wrapped it in foil and let it sit for a few hours. before covering it in BBQ, covering it with foil and putting it in the oven fer another hour and a half.
Nothing fancy, but I've been looking at some better ways to do it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

My oldest grandson has a eye Dr. app't today in the next biggest city nearest to us. We'll go for lunch (poke and ramen) at Destiny USA (best mall evah) as a treat for good behavior I'm thinking about doing this with the two oldest https://www.wonderworksonline.com/destiny/the-experience/canyon-climb/ Papa and their mama have an issue with heights, I think it looks like fun, it's 70 feet in the air at it's top point.

Mr. Pixie and I may stay for dinner as well, and that will be modern Mexican, the carnitas and Barbacoa are especially good. Of course, there is shopping.


----------



## roadless

Wow, that looks like fun Irish Pixie!
Enjoy.
I have a two hour delay due to yet more snow, the way it's coming down school may be cancelled. Ugh.


----------



## keenataz

Cornhusker said:


> I just rubbed a little salt on it, and some Jerry Baird seasoning. Smoked it for 6 hours, then wrapped it in foil and let it sit for a few hours. before covering it in BBQ, covering it with foil and putting it in the oven fer another hour and a half.
> Nothing fancy, but I've been looking at some better ways to do it.



So you take it off the smoker and wrap it. Doesn’t it get cold? Does it reheat well?

I have never tried that. I just normally take it off the smoker and wrap got 10-15 minutes
Thanks for reply.


----------



## keenataz

Today is a holiday here. One of those holidays I can never figure out, why it is there
But I won’t protest. I know I keep harping but it is -18 here. That’s one below zero. I have never known a spring like this in 30 plus years in living in North Ontario or BC.

Then going to watch my beloved Michigan Wolverines get thumped by Villanova


----------



## Cornhusker

keenataz said:


> So you take it off the smoker and wrap it. Doesn’t it get cold? Does it reheat well?
> 
> I have never tried that. I just normally take it off the smoker and wrap got 10-15 minutes
> Thanks for reply.


We had a miscommunication about what time Easter dinner was. I thought it was around noon, so I got up early and got it smoking.
"Why'd you start it so early? We aren't eating until tonight"
Dang it!!
I shorted the cook time just a tad, I let it get plenty of smoke and cooked on 205 for almost 6 hours.
About an hour before we were scheduled to actually eat, I smothered the ribs in BBQ sauce, covered them to keep from drying out and baked them for another hour and a half.
They came out piping hot and juicy, and not too bad for a kerfuffle.
Next time, I hope to have time to do it right.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

One the dogs got rattle snake bit this morning. Doc figured a 2 1/2 to 3 ft snake. Hit him on the face and one foot. 

So far, two doses of anti-venom, IV fluids, steroids, and antibiotics. 

He will be at the vet at least another day.


----------



## roadless

Oh my! Poor thing, I'm glad you got to him in time!


----------



## wr

keenataz said:


> Today is a holiday here. One of those holidays I can never figure out, why it is there
> But I won’t protest. I know I keep harping but it is -18 here. That’s one below zero. I have never known a spring like this in 30 plus years in living in North Ontario or BC.
> 
> Then going to watch my beloved Michigan Wolverines get thumped by Villanova


I think it was -23 this morning but it did turn into a halfway decent day (-10). I'm done with winter but I'm looking at a gradual warming trend as flood prevention at this point. 

I did read that Grizzly 122, who is fairly notorious in Banff National Park is officially awake and on the move. I'm hoping he's a sign of spring because that's all we've got. He's actually a pretty pretty interesting, in the sense that he lives a high risk life, eating spilled grain off the tracks, dines beside the highway and seldom uses the wildlife corridors (bear crosswalks) and has managed to live 15 years to become the largest male on our side of the rocks.


----------



## kinnb

Alice In TX/MO said:


> One the dogs got rattle snake bit this morning. Doc figured a 2 1/2 to 3 ft snake. Hit him on the face and one foot.
> 
> So far, two doses of anti-venom, IV fluids, steroids, and antibiotics.
> 
> He will be at the vet at least another day.



 poor pup, sending good thoughts. we have water mocs abundantly here, and I worry all the time. vet is 7 minutes away...


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Weather can't decide what to do here. Hot one day, cold the next. I got a part time job at a veteran's consignment store. So far I am enjoying it. Spent Easter Sunday with my Sweetie, which was nice and leisurely. We didn't do anything much. I spent time putting ads up for a few of the records he has for sale, we cooked and listened to music. My daughter texted to ask if I want a couple of large round bales of hay. They sold their horse so don't need it. They will bring it over tomorrow. I am hoping that my son in law will do an oil change on my car while he is here. It really needs doing soon...


----------



## painterswife

Sunday night it poured all night. Monday around noon, it started to try to snow. Around 3 the wind started to blow and the rain and snow stopped. Anything that was on the porch flew around the yard. I am very surprised that there are not trees down everywhere. The temp dropped to 15. I don't think this is going to be a good April. The forecast for the next 10 days is snow and rain.


----------



## po boy

We hit 81 yesterday. Spent several hours mowing and fertilizing the yard
Tomorrow night we will drop into the low 30's.


----------



## mmoetc

The ground is covered in white again with 4”-6” of the dastardly stuff expected later today. Waiting to see how that will affect my afternoon meetings or whether we’ll meet remotely. The cat seems to be blaming me for the lack of morning sun through her favorite window.


----------



## Irish Pixie

roadless said:


> Wow, that looks like fun Irish Pixie!
> Enjoy.
> I have a two hour delay due to yet more snow, the way it's coming down school may be cancelled. Ugh.


Our roads were horrible, we must have been in a lake effect band tho because we ran out of it in about 45 minutes.

The Canyon Climb was officially horrible, I found something that scared the crap out of me, and I'll never attempt again. Ever. Only my grand daughter wanted to try it (she's 7), fearless, and she felt the same way. We did do most of it, and she said, "We conquered our fear, Nonnie" BS. Nonnie's fear was not conquered, Nonnie wanted to stand on a platform and cry until they brought a ladder. This thing is 70 feet in the air, you are firmly attached to a rope and wearing a harness, but after the first bit there are no handrails, and when you set on the boards, ropes, whatever they freaking move and shake. It took every bit of courage I had to take every step. Supposedly there are pictures, which I assume will be held until the Pixie Clan goes to the resort in May, where they (and the look on my face) will discussed in great detail over cocktails.

Good news on the oldest grandson's eye app't tho, his vision is improving, patching the good eye every night is working. He'll still have to have surgery but may not need glasses as he gets older.

I have an app't with the allergist today (which the skin testing showed I'm not more than mildly allergic to anything) to discuss my blood work. And anything they will say is less scary than the Canyon Climb... Gah.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> One the dogs got rattle snake bit this morning. Doc figured a 2 1/2 to 3 ft snake. Hit him on the face and one foot.
> 
> So far, two doses of anti-venom, IV fluids, steroids, and antibiotics.
> 
> He will be at the vet at least another day.


How is he doing today?


----------



## Cornhusker

We get rattlesnake vaccinations for our dogs.
I don't know how well they work, but they say it'll save a dog, and after losing our Border Collie to a snake, it's worth trying.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

We went to see the dog. They wouldn’t let us, as it is a surgery day and hectic. 

The OTHER side of his face is swollen in pics the vet assistant shared. 

They will run the blood work again later today. 

I researched, aka Googled, the vaccine. It works on only one type of snake venom.


----------



## emdeengee

The poor dog. I have had a few run-ins with rattlesnakes but was never bitten. I hope the news today is good.

Tomorrow it will be 15 years since we moved into this house. How different the weather is each year. This year it is minus 11 Celsius and there remains at least 2 feet of snow on the ground. When we moved in there was no snow left except in small patches under the trees in the forested part and we had to bring in loads of new gravel as the drive was a soupy soft mess.

Not much happening today other then I should be getting our taxes done. Time left until April 30th and this is a job I find extremely boring as it was part of my career for so long. But I feel like there is a weight on my shoulders until I get it done. 

We have had dogs for 40 years and now we have an Anatolian Shepherd who weighs 150 lbs. They are the easiest going dogs and they eat very little. In a day ours eats two cups of dry food and half a can of meat or the equivalent in cooked poultry, beef or pork with some veggies. (our neighbour who has a Saint Bernard nearly cried when we met at the feed store. Our one bag per month verses his 4 bags). 

Dog is also the only dog who is fussy about what he eats. Simply will not eat it if he does not like it. This morning a missile was launched in the kitchen narrowly missing the cat. He flicked his food bowl across the room with his nose bouncing it off of he fridge. I guess he does not like the new dry food.


----------



## keenataz

Irish Pixie said:


> Our roads were horrible, we must have been in a lake effect band tho because we ran out of it in about 45 minutes.
> 
> The Canyon Climb was officially horrible, I found something that scared the crap out of me, and I'll never attempt again. Ever. Only my grand daughter wanted to try it (she's 7), fearless, and she felt the same way. We did do most of it, and she said, "We conquered our fear, Nonnie" BS. Nonnie's fear was not conquered, Nonnie wanted to stand on a platform and cry until they brought a ladder. This thing is 70 feet in the air, you are firmly attached to a rope and wearing a harness, but after the first bit there are no handrails, and when you set on the boards, ropes, whatever they freaking move and shake. It took every bit of courage I had to take every step. Supposedly there are pictures, which I assume will be held until the Pixie Clan goes to the resort in May, where they (and the look on my face) will discussed in great detail over cocktails.
> 
> Good news on the oldest grandson's eye app't tho, his vision is improving, patching the good eye every night is working. He'll still have to have surgery but may not need glasses as he gets older.
> 
> I have an app't with the allergist today (which the skin testing showed I'm not more than mildly allergic to anything) to discuss my blood work. And anything they will say is less scary than the Canyon Climb... Gah.



Ever go ziplining? Now that is a blast.

Do you find as you older, you have more allergies? Reason I ask, I never had any. But now every spring, if it ever comes, I get all wheezy and sneezy from pollen. never did befor I wasin mid 40s and seems worse every year.


----------



## painterswife

keenataz said:


> Ever go ziplining? Now that is a blast.
> 
> Do you find as you older, you have more allergies? Reason I ask, I never had any. But now every spring, if it ever comes, I get all wheezy and sneezy from pollen. never did befor I wasin mid 40s and seems worse every year.


I did get allergies for the first time when I was in my late 30's. Suffered for 10 years and then started using a neti pot. I very rarely have an attack now and just cleaning out my sinuses stops it almost immediately.


----------



## keenataz

painterswife said:


> I did get allergies for the first time when I was in my late 30's. Suffered for 10 years and then started using a neti pot. I very rarely have an attack now and just cleaning out my sinuses stops it almost immediately.


I have seen those wondered, maybe a good idea to check out.

Thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Yes, the neti pot is AWESOME!

Chewy the dog is still at the vet. They are going to check the reaction in his blood this afternoon. He probably will stay another night.

I am up to my nose holes with paperwork. Quickbooks stinks.


----------



## painterswife

I sure hope Chewy is doing better. 

The forecast has changed for the better. More rain then snow.  More above freezing than below freezing.

Had a visit from a big moose yesterday morning. From the looks of his tracks he was looking in the window while we were making coffee. I let the dogs out at 4:45 am and there was no histrionics, so he was not there yet. I went out shortly after 5 and his tracks were there. Husband saw him down the hill a little later when it was light. His tracks passed right by my car and then past the house. I must have just missed walking into him.


----------



## mmoetc

Just got done blowing the 4”-5” of snow we got yesterday. It’s April!

We did confuse the nice ladies at the polling place yesterday. Normally my DW and I wait until we’re both home and go vote together. Yesterday because of the weather we decided to do it separately as we passed by and had time. I voted in the early afternoon and a couple hours later when my wife showed up the ladies were greatly relieved. They were worried that since I showed up alone my wife might have been ill but were too polite to ask but they did say it gave them something to talk about on a slow afternoon. After 25 years we might just be “locals”.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The weather is horrendous. It's near 50 right now but it will drop to 20 tonight and snow, but the horrendous part is 20-30 mph sustained winds with gusts to 60. My power will probably be off by this evening. I'm so sick of this.


----------



## Irish Pixie

keenataz said:


> Ever go ziplining? Now that is a blast.
> 
> Do you find as you older, you have more allergies? Reason I ask, I never had any. But now every spring, if it ever comes, I get all wheezy and sneezy from pollen. never did befor I wasin mid 40s and seems worse every year.


If the weather is decent we'll go ziplining at the resort the beginning of May, it has to be better than the Canyon Climb. 

Allergies do get worse, or show up, when you get older. Mine turned out to be less due to allergies, and due to a deficency in immunoglobulin g. Apparently low IgG causes chronic sinus and respiratory infections, and I'll have to have IV infusions of it for awhile. It's something that happens with Lupus.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Chewy has to stay another day at the vet. 

I am going to pick out granite for my little kitchen.


----------



## painterswife

Okay, I accept it now. This is going to be the coldest wettest April in many years for us. The snow pack has gone up 3 percent since last week. They are lowering the level of the lake fast because they know as soon as it warms up, flooding will happen and they need somewhere for that water to go. They dropped it 25 percent in the last week.


----------



## Pyrpup2016

painterswife said:


> Okay, I accept it now. This is going to be the coldest wettest April in many years for us. The snow pack has gone up 3 percent since last week. They are lowering the level of the lake fast because they know as soon as it warms up, flooding will happen and they need somewhere for that water to go. They dropped it 25 percent in the last week.



Be happy about moisture - here in southwest CO, we're in a monumental drought. We have only had about 3 storms that dropped 2" of snow. I haven't had to shovel even once this winter, and the mountaintops aren't even covered - rocks showing up at 12,000'. That mean limited irrigation water this summer, and the real possibility of rationed domestic water, since it all comes from snowmelt. All we can hope for now is a lot of thunderstorms in the summer, which in this La Nina year, isn't a good bet. I really wanted to have an exceptional garden now that I'm retired, but it won't be this year!


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> Okay, I accept it now. This is going to be the coldest wettest April in many years for us. The snow pack has gone up 3 percent since last week. They are lowering the level of the lake fast because they know as soon as it warms up, flooding will happen and they need somewhere for that water to go. They dropped it 25 percent in the last week.


Where does that water go when they let it out?
Does that flow down the North Platte through Glendo and Guernsey or some other outlet?


----------



## painterswife

Cornhusker said:


> Where does that water go when they let it out?
> Does that flow down the North Platte through Glendo and Guernsey or some other outlet?


I am in western Wyoming. It flows right into Idaho to fill their reservoirs and for all of their irrigation.


----------



## painterswife

Pyrpup2016 said:


> Be happy about moisture - here in southwest CO, we're in a monumental drought. We have only had about 3 storms that dropped 2" of snow. I haven't had to shovel even once this winter, and the mountaintops aren't even covered - rocks showing up at 12,000'. That mean limited irrigation water this summer, and the real possibility of rationed domestic water, since it all comes from snowmelt. All we can hope for now is a lot of thunderstorms in the summer, which in this La Nina year, isn't a good bet. I really wanted to have an exceptional garden now that I'm retired, but it won't be this year!


I am always grateful for moisture. I know what it is like in a drought. I feel for you. Warmer moisture would be my choice though at this time of year.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's not spring here either, nor is it likely in the foreseeable future. Snow on the ground, and highs in the 30s into next week. Gah.

Yesterday's wind storm damaged the barn roof, I'm not even sure of the extent yet.


----------



## MO_cows

Mother Nature forgot to flip her calendar. They are calling for sleet and snow tomorrow, getting down in the teens overnight. Gonna kill a lot of plants, buds, etc.


----------



## emdeengee

Both Environment Canada and the First Nations elders predicted that this would be a longer winter than normal and it definitely is. Also colder and snowier in some parts and warmer than normal in others.

I have to go in to town today to renew my drivers license. An easy process - fill in the form, take an eye test and get a terrible photo taken. I don't drive much anymore but want to keep this for the times I may have to drive - husband walks the big dog who has hip problems and one day he may just sit down and refuse or be unable to get up so I will get a phone call and have to drive out to pick them up. Or maybe the husband will walk too far and he will be the one needing rescuing. 

I am taking the eye test today because the daily chemo drug I am on makes my vision a bit blurry but the steroid I take once a week gives me 20/20 vision for two days. Cunning eh?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Chewy is finally home. He lost about five pounds, and his face is still somewhat swollen. Apparently his head was HUGELY swollen during the worst of it. He vet tech said it was the worst she had seen. 

The bad part is the smell. Some of the flesh is dead. Urk.


----------



## roadless

It sounds like Chewy is fortunate to be alive, I hope for a speedy recovery!


----------



## kinnb

Glad to hear Chewy made it through!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Oh the joy, it's snowing again and 22 degrees.


----------



## painterswife

Irish Pixie said:


> Oh the joy, it's snowing again and 22 degrees.


This is a bizarre year. You have snow and I have pouring rain. They are forecasting 3 inches of snow but I think it will stay a bit higher than us, I hope.


----------



## Cornhusker

Supposed to snow all day here, but not a huge accumulation. Maybe 3-5"
The roads are already getting icy


----------



## happy hermits

Glad to read chewy pulled through. Yes snow today and Sunday and Tuesday when can we be done. Just to whine a little bear stole my new birdfeeder right off the back porch. I try to bring them at night. I have not started to yet did not know the were back to tormenting me. My daughter gave it to me as a for no reason but love yah mom present. Lesson learned maybe .


----------



## keenataz

Cats broughtv us home an unusual present this morning. An owl! I am hoping they found a dead one and brought it home rather than killed it themselves.

Glad Chewy the dog is doing better.

For once I won't post weather, other than to say not getting better.


----------



## newfieannie

just came back from checking out my place in the country haven't been out all winter. I was a bit scared of what I would find since we had so much high winds. the trellis's didn't even fall off the frames this year. everything is in good shape. my ladder is still hanging on the shed outside. I had one stolen one year.

I walked in the woods a bit. lovely day but cold and windy as usual. I picked up some branches and twigs around my perennial beds. no bulbs emerging yet and they are all up here in the city. there was considerably more snow there this winter though and they might be set back. turned on the furnace for a bit. warmed it up in no time.

radio still on from last year. going to be awhile before I can garden. way too wet. it was good to spend a couple hours there though just thinking about what I will plant and whatnot. I see the forecast is calling for snow and then rain. hopefully enough rain to take away the snow that falls because there isn't any here.

I came back and did a little weeding in my city garden and picked up a few branches from the median. most of the perennials are starting. only thing blooming is crocus. fence is falling down. got to figure out what to put there eventually. I like the iron fences with the patterns.~Georgia


----------



## mmoetc

keenataz said:


> Cats broughtv us home an unusual present this morning. An owl! I am hoping they found a dead one and brought it home rather than killed it themselves.
> 
> Glad Chewy the dog is doing better.
> 
> For once I won't post weather, other than to say not getting better.


We once had a cat who learned to meow clearly and loudly with her mouth full because her meow was the signal to let her in the house. She brought us many surprises. Some who were surprised themself to be inside and tried to run away.


----------



## emdeengee

So happy Chewy is home and survived. Terrible ordeal. What is to be done with the dead flesh? Will it just slough off and replace itself or does it have to be removed? Is there a possibility of infection from it?

I passed my driver's license renewal as it really is a very simple process. I was never worried about it because even on the days my eyes are blurry from the meds my sight is still good. And I really do not drive much anymore anyways - just want to keep legal if I have to for whatever reason including an emergency. I mostly only drive on our back roads now and there is virtually no traffic except for the occasional bear or moose wandering down the road. 

I have always been an excellent driver but I honestly think that the renewal process should be harder including some actual testing - either written tests or a spin around the block with an agent. We renew every 5 years but I have not had to test on anything in about 40 years. I brought home the driver's manuals and testing booklets and intend for us to go through it all. No matter how long you have been driving and how good you are you do forget things or form bad habits.

I know that there are a lot of stories and jokes about the people who work at driver's license offices but the people here could not have been nicer - and more patient and helpful. I would not have been as patient as they had to deal with several people who really did not read the instructions and did not come prepared with the required documentation - or even a way to pay. And it has been at least 15 years since the fees for plates and licenses has been increased. How odd for government?

I can hardly wait to do some weeding but it is going to be weeks yet. The temperatures are to be slightly about freezing next week so hopefully a lot of the snow will be gone.


----------



## painterswife

My cat whose name was Mouse( because she was so small) brought on and left an entire rabbit bigger than her. I always had to check where I put my feet at the bottom of the stairs in the mornings because there was often something dead waiting for me.

This very small cat also ran up to a huger doberman because she had a kitten and was making sure he did not enter our yard. Another time I looked out the front window and saw a fox racing past it with Mouse right behind it, chasing him off the property. As I said before this Mouse was very small. Looked more like a kitten than a full grown cat.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Chewy is feeling MUCH better today. 

Yes, there is possibility of infection. He is on the dog Bactrim for ten days. 

If his skin sloughs, we will just have to see how bad it is. The area where the bite is still oozes ick.


----------



## Irish Pixie

What type of snake bit Chewy? I looked through the posts but didn't see it mentioned. I am a total snake o phobe.

We had our four year old grandson yesterday for the night and we'll take him home today. There was a bit of a kerfuffle at bed time because the beagle tried to sleep on his legs, and the 5 lb guard dog who wears TWO (she was clipped too short for the temperature) sweaters sleeps under the covers and her tail kept touching him. We all settled down after a bit and slept well.

Pixie grandson 1 starts most of his questions with, "Nonnie, did you know?" and goes on to tell me an interesting fact. Once it was, "Nonnie, did you know that the lava flows out of volcanoes and it's very very hot?" The things he says amaze me. His Papa gave him a radish yesterday, and he likes them because they make his tongue tingle, so we're picking up radish seeds and a window planter today.

Anyway, today is date lunch, errand, and grocery shopping day and I need to get my butt in gear. The high today is supposed to be 35. Gah. Will spring never come?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

We didn’t see the snake that bit Chewy. The vet is guessing rattlesnake. There are two kinds of rattlers here.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We have two types too, timber and massasauga rattlesnakes, thankfully they are contained to small areas. There are copperheads as well but are mostly in the Hudson Valley.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Alice In TX/MO said:


> We didn’t see the snake that bit Chewy. The vet is guessing rattlesnake. There are two kinds of rattlers here.


I had three of mine bit by a copperhead right out the back door
I crushed it with a rock
Besides swelling it did not bother them
But Lil Ann got bit on the front leg down in the woods and could barely walk
Her leg was bleeding in a 1x3 inch area
Got her to the vet
It turned black but it did heal
That was a rattlesnake
I've only seen one out here in 10 years
Rare as snow on April 7th


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The vet said it was a massive injection of venom, which is not the norm. 

They wouldn’t let us see him when the swelling was at its worst.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The vet said it was a massive injection of venom, which is not the norm.
> 
> They wouldn’t let us see him when the swelling was at its worst.


Very bad
Her leg was about twice the normal size


----------



## newfieannie

we had a snowstorm here last night also. I was going to a roast beef dinner at 4pm and I have to take a busy highway so figured I'd miss it.no need of taking chances but the rain after has taken most of it away. temp is climbing so by 3 when I leave there will be nothing left and the streets will be dry. poor mans fertilizer ~Georgia


----------



## keenataz

https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/07/americas/canada-bus-crash/index.html


Tragic bus crash kills 14

Please spare a moment for the victims and their families. 

Thank you


----------



## roadless

Beautiful picture elevenpoint!
So serene.
Glad your pup pulled through.


----------



## alida

Today was a cooking day. Weather wise it rained a bit, then was sunny,turned windy, snowed for awhile and when I next looked up the snow turned to rain. I decided to stay indoors and cook. Yesterday I stopped at my local No Frills store for eggs, and came home with them, plus some real finds on the remainder rack (vegetables). I got 3lbs of mushrooms for $1, 6 green peppers for $1.50, a dozen mixed apples for $1 and a bag of mixed greens also a dollar. (Canadian prices) 
I cooked all the mushrooms and froze them in 1/2 cup measures, made stuffed peppers and froze them uncooked and turned the apples into apple sauce. The bag of greens did have to be sorted carefully and I sauted the good ones to turn into a greens cannelloni recipe I saw chef Jamie Oliver make on tv. I'll do that tomorrow. In between all the cooking I decided that I might as well tidy up too. So, I'm bushed but the place is clean and there are several meals in the freezer and fridge. Tomorrow it's supposed to be just above freezing and sunny, so I'll be outside then.


----------



## newfieannie

nothing like our own cooking. I went to a roast beef dinner last night and left at least 3/4 on the plate. kept comparing it to mine. the company was enjoyable though. I'm also spending the day cooking and baking. we are expecting between 5 and 25 cm snow. not sure who's getting the most yet. I want to try for a good keto compliant cream cheese brownie. lots of recipes around but none I'm that fond of. also working on better bread.

I'm happy I didn't change to my summer tires this week when I went to have the recall on the seat heater repaired. i'll likely wait until may just in case although we've had snow in june. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was 16 degrees when I got up this morning and everything is covered in a hard frost. The good news is that there is no snow in the forecast. Yay!

We've done nothing but run for the last two days, and there's more to do the next two. I just want to catch my breath, and then catch up on the house and paper work.


----------



## mmoetc

Another cold, grey morning about twenty degrees below normal with a dusting of snow. Watching one of the resident Barred Owls sitting on a fence post taking one last look at the front pasture before it heads to roost.


----------



## painterswife

Pored rain most of the weekend. Two inches of fresh white crusty snow today. Me no like. Husband not feeling well for a few days. It was a lazy weekend with neither of us getting much done outside.


----------



## mmoetc

Just watched 8 deer walk past the living room window as the sun rises behind them with the resident owl perched on his post watching them before he headed to roost. The afternoon temp is supposed to be a degree above normal for the first time in twelve days.

Good morning!


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was 20 degrees when I got up this morning, but supposed to warm up starting tomorrow, and be 70 on Friday and Saturday. I really hope the forecast doesn't change. 

I startled two deer yesterday while cleaning stalls, and five more when I took the dogs out last night around 7:30. I haven't seen a bear yet tho, they'll be up soon if they aren't already. 

We had wind damage to the barn roof during a recent storm and the adjuster is coming this morning to look at it. I hope that goes without a hitch.


----------



## painterswife

Yesterday was a day of no moisture. This morning it has been pouring for a few hours. Snow tomorrow. Planning anything outside is just not happening for a while.

The elk are starting to move off the feed grounds. I heard the local owl the other day. That does not make me excited. This particular owl ends up having babies. Then the entire group like to get on the roof by our bedroom and serenade us all night long.


----------



## Cornhusker

It hit 70° yesterday, and is supposed to be 75° today.
It was 44° when I got up this morning at 4:00 and calm winds, and I already started the AC in my office.
Friday is to be very windy, calling for 25-40mph with gusts possibly higher and 1-3 inches of snow.
Seems like winter just isn't giving up.
We've been trying to decide of we want to start any projects this spring, or just take the summer off from projects and go fishing.
Seems like I always have some project that occupies my "free" time, but maybe it's time to spend some time traveling and fishing.
After all, who knows when our last summer will be?


----------



## painterswife

I just want it to warm up. I want to work on some wood projects in the barn shop. It is not heated and while I don't need it to be in the 70's, in the 50's would be nice. I think we are definitely going to insulate and heat the shop area this summer.

I am curious what others are planning as summer projects? We replaced wood siding on two sides of the barn a couple of years ago with metal. We need to do the rest and may do some this summer. All the old siding is stored right now and I plan to use it for some furniture making. Stools is one of those projects. Maybe like these.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I love those stools! You did a fantastic job on the kitchen island.


----------



## painterswife

Irish Pixie said:


> I love those stools! You did a fantastic job on the kitchen island.


This stool design is close but I like it a bit better.


----------



## happy hermits

Was happy this morning when I looked out the window and my new bird feeder was still there.I forgot to bring it in to keep the bear out of it. As I went out to do animals there was a flock of turkey buzzards in the driveway. Now I know they are part of nature but they give me the creeps.


----------



## mmoetc

Spooked the wood ducks out of their hole in the maple behind the garage this morning. They’re probably not going to be pleased with the 7” of snow this weekend. Neither am I.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's raining, but it's also going to top out around 50 today so I'm not going to whine much about it. 

Sorry about the snow mmoetc, but it's missing us and is supposed to be 70 degrees on Saturday.


----------



## mmoetc

Irish Pixie said:


> It's raining, but it's also going to top out around 50 today so I'm not going to whine much about it.
> 
> Sorry about the snow mmoetc, but it's missing us and is supposed to be 70 degrees on Saturday.


I might hate you. After the snow we don’t get back to “normal” highs (50+) til the end of next week.


----------



## Irish Pixie

mmoetc said:


> I might hate you. After the snow we don’t get back to “normal” highs (50+) til the end of next week.


It's going to drop down into the 50s here as well the next week but I'm going to suck up every degree of warm for as long as I'm able.


----------



## Cornhusker

We had 70s for a couple days, and near 70 today, but tomorrow will be cold and nasty.
Probably not as bad as some of you are getting, but still.............
*
...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY MORNING THROUGH
FRIDAY EVENING...

* WHAT...Heavy snow and blowing snow possible. Total snow
accumulations of 4 to 6 inches, with localized amounts up to 8
inches, are possible.

* WHERE...Central and southern Nebraska Panhandle.

* WHEN...From Friday morning through Friday evening.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Plan on difficult travel conditions,
especially during the evening travel times on Friday. Damage to
trees and power lines is possible. Winds gusting as high as 50
mph could cause widespread blowing and drifting snow.*​


----------



## happy hermits

I am sorry cornhusker we have had it to. Knock on wood we might have a few good days. I still am not impressed with the mud, mud, mud. We have bottle babies they cover you with it, Cats track it everywhere can not keep floors clean. I guess every season brings its own challenges.


----------



## keenataz

happy hermits said:


> I am sorry cornhusker we have had it to. Knock on wood we might have a few good days. I still am not impressed with the mud, mud, mud. We have bottle babies they cover you with it, Cats track it everywhere can not keep floors clean. I guess every season brings its own challenges.


Four dogs really track it in. And the snow hasn't melted on our driveway yet.


----------



## happy hermits

The problem here is the snow melts and mud for a few days. The next few days cold and snow. Then back to mud again . My grandson got so muddy the other day I swear I could not tell what coat he had on. It is still soaking in a bucket. But boy did he have fun,how can you get mad at that.


----------



## painterswife

Mud, snow and rain here. My dogs prefer walking on the snow because they don't like getting their feet dirty. However when they start chasing each other they forget and just run everywhere. We have stained concrete floors. The first day of mud season is always obvious. If not for the footprints it is the feeling on your bare feet as you walk down the hall for your coffee in the morning.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Beautiful sunshine!!!!


----------



## keenataz

We get curlews up here. An odd looking bird. Usually when they arrive you don't see them on the ground as they nest in fields. This year those fields are covered with snow still. There are a lot of curlews. Whoi knew?


----------



## Irish Pixie

The new forecast is for showers tomorrow morning and a temp around 65. I shall be working in the barn tomorrow, and perhaps pulling out the multiflora rosebush that Mr. Pixie cut down last weekend and dragging it to the burn pile. I need to order more wildflower seed. :smiling: 

If I can start the little chainsaw the broken arborvitae that has annoyed me since the big snowstorm is gone too.


----------



## mmoetc

Running a neighbor up to the VA later this morning. Hoping the rain doesn’t start freezing before I can buy him lunch after. I’ll stop on the way home to buy more gas for the snowblower to battle the 7” of snow coming. At least it’s not the 15”-20” forecast a bit further north and the trees are still bare so there’s less likelihood of buildup crashing branches down. Stopped at the library yesterday.


----------



## Irish Pixie

mmoetc said:


> Running a neighbor up to the VA later this morning. Hoping the rain doesn’t start freezing before I can buy him lunch after. I’ll stop on the way home to buy more gas for the snowblower to battle the 7” of snow coming. At least it’s not the 15”-20” forecast a bit further north and the trees are still bare so there’s less likelihood of buildup crashing branches down. Stopped at the library yesterday.


Good on you for taking your neighbor to the VA. I cleaned up our recent widower neighbor's yard from the wind storm the other day, he's proud of his house and I knew it would bother him. 

It was the end of March last year when we had a snow dump of 36", it's depressing.


----------



## painterswife

Three inches here so far. I have had enough.


----------



## po boy

High of 79 yesterday, 49 this morning and expecting low 80s today.
Planted Cabbage and brussel sprouts yesterday. Putting 8 tomato plants in after lunch.
My garden this year will be in a 6 x 48 foot raised bed filled with top soil that I had delivered at a cost of $348 for 15 yards. I'll have enough left to fill in some low spots in the yard.

I am moving it with a wheel barrow and this old codger has a few more aches and pains. LOL


----------



## happy hermits

oh I can not wait to get hands in the dirt.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am in South Texas today on business. Storm coming in.


----------



## geo in mi

Got some alfalfa mulch hay on sale Wednesday evening.....Planted the Dixondale onions and some onion sets yesterday. Planted three kinds of lettuce today, and rototilled a strip for new strawberries of which I was notified they're on their way! Oh the blessings of Michigan weather. Window closes tonight---rain on the radar.......Still have to find a space inside for ten bales....

Leftover bean soup and Tylenol tonight. My doggies are hurtin'

geo


----------



## Irish Pixie

I heard peepers! And I worked in the barn in my shirtsleeves, started off with a hoodie and had to take it off. We may have spring after all.


----------



## roadless

It hit 80 here today!
My soul needed it.
I'm at my cottage now. I took off one of the huge plexiglass windows on the porch and put in the screen, ( there are 9 ,ugh) to air it out.
Windows are open, ceiling fans are on.
Unfortunately ,I need help hooking up the water pump, so it's tricky to clean but it sure feels great being here!


----------



## MO_cows

Under a tornado watch at the moment with snow in the forecast for Sunday. Gotta love the Midwest.

Why is it that a group of church ladies are such good cooks? Went to a memorial today for my Dad's lady friend and the church put on a luncheon afterwards. The standard green bean casserole and potato casseroles, but also some delightful salads and yummy desserts. Had the best coconut cake today I have had in years.


----------



## Hiro

This was in a local paper the other day and I just had to "share" even though it has been unseasonable here, it doesn't hold a candle to what most of you have endured this year:


----------



## alida

I went in to work early today, because I was going away this weekend, but those plans have been cancelled due to calls of heavy icy sleet,snow, squalls around the area we were going to - ie - a real mess. Right now the rain coming down has just turned to hail,according to what I can hear hitting the windows. 
Now I have a three day weekend ahead of me and I'm not sure what I'm going to do! Decisions , decisions


----------



## painterswife

I have some sun right at the moment. Boy my windows are dirty.  My dog likes watching out the window for moose.


----------



## Irish Pixie

What fresh hell is this? Yesterday was a delightful 60 with a brilliantly sunny afternoon, today is cloudy and the high is still going to be around 60, but tomorrow is supposed to be 38. Yes, 38, and there could be snow/ice on Monday night. 

Gah.


----------



## mmoetc

An inch of rain. Some ice. An inch of snow on the ground. 29F going up to 30F with 3-5” of snow today and 1-3” forecast for tomorrow. Did I mention another round of mixed rain, freezing rain and snow predicted for Wednesday? And the payoff? We might hit 50F by next weekend.

Spring!


----------



## Irish Pixie

mmoetc said:


> An inch of rain. Some ice. An inch of snow on the ground. 29F going up to 30F with 3-5” of snow today and 1-3” forecast for tomorrow. Did I mention another round of mixed rain, freezing rain and snow predicted for Wednesday? And the payoff? We might hit 50F by next weekend.
> 
> Spring!


I was wondering if you were getting the storm that was predicated. It's not going to anywhere near 50 until at least next weekend here too. Sigh.


----------



## mmoetc

Irish Pixie said:


> I was wondering if you were getting the storm that was predicated. It's not going to anywhere near 50 until at least next weekend here too. Sigh.


Did I mention the 30-40 mph winds? Could be worse. 100 miles north they may get 20”. The bacon’s frying and there’s the second “Game of Thrones” book to plow through.


----------



## mmoetc

Oh, and I didn’t have to load up and go set up at the Farmers Market. The big one in Madison opened today and I’m wondering which of my buddies actually made the effort.


----------



## alida

Irish Pixie said:


> What fresh hell is this? Yesterday was a delightful 60 with a brilliantly sunny afternoon, today is cloudy and the high is still going to be around 60, but tomorrow is supposed to be 38. Yes, 38, and there could be snow/ice on Monday night.
> 
> Gah.


Your yesterday sounds ideal. Sounds like you're going to get what we're getting right now and tomorrow. I can't complain too much, because I will be first in line to complain about the temps when they get over 75! What I would like is spring, two months of 60-70 temps,slightly cooler at night, not this winter/summer/winter confusing temps situation. 

I think, based on what I see outside, that I'm going to crack open a new book a bit later and just lounge on the couch reading it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's worse than the original forecast, low of 35 and high winds, low tonight 30 with high winds, rain, freezing rain, and sleet. Major suckage.

I think today is a good movie day, provided the power stays on of course.


----------



## mmoetc

The forecast yesterday kept switching between 5”-8 and 8”-12”. Woke up this morning to less than 3”. Can’t decide if I’m happy or p.o.’d. We cancelled plans yesterday including an overnight stay about 40 miles south because we didn’t want to fight a foot of snow and more coming down to get home today. Thanks Weather guys. I could be in a hot tub sipping a mimosa right now.


----------



## Pyrpup2016

Weird weather here too - two days ago we had a dust storm, very high winds and no moisture. It's still in the 20's every morning, then the wind starts, and though it looks nice and sunny outside the windows, when you open the door, you close it again and retreat to the fireplace. We haven't had enough snow to plow or shovel even once all winter - severe drought conditions. The mountains which give us our summer irrigation water have never gotten completely covered - rocks showing which means very little runoff. High fire danger too.


----------



## painterswife

Snow. Blowing so hard the road was hard to see.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Snow. Blowing so hard the road was hard to see.


We have snow and wind as well. This weather is beyond depressing at this point. 

Additional wind damage to the barn roof either Saturday night or Sunday, and I have a roofer coming out to do an estimate this morning.


----------



## mmoetc

33” of snow about 50 miles north of us over the weekend. We ended up with about 8” with another 3-5” predicted for tomorrow. Last year we had highs in the 70’s this week.


----------



## Irish Pixie

A very depressing photo of my horse pasture:










That is sideways snow...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Irish Pixie said:


> This weather is beyond depressing at this point.


I know what you mean.
It's 75 and Sunny here.
The yard had to be mowed already.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

My husband is working near Laredo. 97 degrees yesterday.

Southern Missouri last week was 30 degrees.


----------



## painterswife

21 degrees right now. Our snow pack has gone up from 120 percent of normal at the beginning of the month to 136 percent of normal this morning. Snow pack is up top ( above 8000 feet right now). That is good. The snow in the yard and pasture is almost gone except for where it was piled from plowing or off the roofs.

Highs should be in the 50's lower 60's for the next 10 days. No snow in the forecast for the first time in weeks. My oldest mare was sure I was going to let her out on the pasture yesterday. I need to check the fences before I let her run. I am hoping it dries out so I can get a bobcat into the winter paddock and clean off the manure in early May.

The rest of the week I will be make a daybed base from the old siding off the barn. I need to cut it to size, plane, sand and attach cleats for the the top to sit on the joinery plinth legs.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> My husband is working near Laredo. 97 degrees yesterday.
> 
> Southern Missouri last week was 30 degrees.


It's nuts, isn't it?


----------



## Cornhusker

I went to the eye doctor yesterday, they were concerned about glaucoma when I had my appointment in January.
They checked again yesterday, and everything looks fine this time. We'll check again in 9 months, but he said not to worry, everything looks good.
One thing off my mind.
Weather here is just cold and windy, but today is supposed to be mid 50s and windy, rain Friday and Saturday but nice on Sunday.


----------



## po boy

108 degrees in my new greenhouse yesterday, currently 94.


----------



## no really

Tomato plants are blooming, some little green fruits coming along. Was in the mid 80's yesterday and beautiful.


----------



## painterswife

I have tomato plants blooming.  They just happen to be inside the house.


----------



## emdeengee

Very cold in the night - minus 12 Celsius but sunny and warming to plus 1 today. I looked at our neighbour's front porch today and he is both an optimist and a pessimist. He has hooked up all his garden hoses and coiled them on the porch right next to his 2 snow shovels and there are bags of top soil next to bags of salt.


----------



## keenataz

Cornhusker said:


> I went to the eye doctor yesterday, they were concerned about glaucoma when I had my appointment in January.
> They checked again yesterday, and everything looks fine this time. We'll check again in 9 months, but he said not to worry, everything looks good.
> One thing off my mind.
> Weather here is just cold and windy, but today is supposed to be mid 50s and windy, rain Friday and Saturday but nice on Sunday.



Don't know if you saw this but SI had a good article about Husker football and new coach.

https://www.si.com/college-football/2018/04/17/scott-frost-nebraska-huskers-turnaround-ucf-oregon

Hopefully things are looking up.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Today was interesting. 

I am finishing up construction on a house/office near Austin, and we are nearing the end. 

My experience with Lowes has been bizarre. I like a few of the people working there, but the mistakes have been piling up. 

The kitchen was measured wrong, and although we caught sone errors, one cabinet will have to be replaced due to being too big for the space. 

The countertops came today. We had a HUGE miscommunication, in spite of the several phone calls that I made. The builders were supposed to have cut out the front of the cabinet where the apron front sink fits. That was worked out. However, the custom cut granite (which actually was less expensive than other options) was not cut correctly. It extended into the stove space and the overhang was more than it was supposed to be. 

We got everything resolved. The countertops are in. I can deal with it. 

On my bathroom cabinets, the unit they shipped was missing a door. The replacement had the wrong hinges. Replacements are on the way. 

We should start working on the punch list soon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We had multiple issues with Lowes when we had the bathroom remodeled, and ended up returning everything and going with products from Home Depot and a several local businesses. 

A year and a half later I went with them for a new dishwasher (a Bosch on sale at such a good price it dragged me in) they had stopped using their own people to install appliances and hired it out to local businesses, and _two weeks later_ the kid they sent to deliver and install it was rude and didn't know what he was doing. He actually told me he was done and when I tried to open the door it hit on the counter, he said you just have to lift the counter a little, and was shocked when I said that wasn't acceptable. He mouthed off and got a little threatening, so I told him to get out and called his boss. The boss installed the dishwasher correctly (the legs had to be lowered) but I will never deal with Lowes again no matter how good the deal.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am at that junction, too. The countertops were the last thing.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Gah. Woke up this morning to snow covered everything, again. Sigh.


----------



## painterswife

Sorry but I am smiling here. My windshield was not iced up this morning. 

The elk are still on the lower hills though they are moving a bit. The horses were watching something on the hillside yesterday afternoon. I could not see it but I expect it was a moose. There is a 100 acre wetland wildlife refuge below our house on the river/lake. The waterfowl are nesting. The eagles are as well. We have several eagle pairs within a mile or two of us. I also saw the fist crane two days ago.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm glad someone's weather is looking up, we may just skip spring and go right into summer here. The forecast indicates temps won't even be out of the 30s for a few more days, low 20s at night. I noticed the tulips/daffs/hyacinths were up, the lilacs and forsythia are budding yesterday, the tulips et al are toast no matter what I do but I hope the bushes are OK.


----------



## Cornhusker

keenataz said:


> Don't know if you saw this but SI had a good article about Husker football and new coach.
> 
> https://www.si.com/college-football/2018/04/17/scott-frost-nebraska-huskers-turnaround-ucf-oregon
> 
> Hopefully things are looking up.


Thanks. We are hoping for great things from Frost.
Ever since Tom Osborne retired, things haven't been the same.
We just haven't had a coach that inspires players and fans quite like Tom did.
Everybody is pretty excited about Frost and his commitment to Nebraska football. He grew up in the shadow of the Nebraska goal post and Cornhusker football is in his blood.
Give him a few years and he'll have us right back where we were


----------



## newfieannie

sun came out all of a sudden and things started to warm up. opened up some windows.I was able to get out to my perennial garden. I'm on a hill so things dry up very quickly. only worked 2 hours and got one bed finished. all the old dead stuff cleaned up so I can see my plants. just those 2 hours made such a difference. I didn't want to push it with the bending after all winter not doing that kind of work. might start on the rock garden after supper and put out some of my frogs. ~Georgia


----------



## crehberg

Still getting over this sinus infection that has kept me out of work all week (double sinuses with polyps are no joke...it's becoming like having the flu to have a sinus infection). Did get some paperwork done and a little of moms horse fence fixed that was in desperate need of repair.

Now to nurse this headache and cough. Hopefully this crap is finally going away.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Still getting over this sinus infection that has kept me out of work all week (double sinuses with polyps are no joke...it's becoming like having the flu to have a sinus infection). Did get some paperwork done and a little of moms horse fence fixed that was in desperate need of repair.
> 
> Now to nurse this headache and cough. Hopefully this crap is finally going away.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.


I feel for you, last year I had a horrible double sinus (and one ear) infection that took two courses of different antibiotics to cure. I was recently at the allergist and she told me to get the pneumonia vaccine, it's the same bacteria and will help with the infections. I get mine on Monday.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> I feel for you, last year I had a horrible double sinus (and one ear) infection that took two courses of different antibiotics to cure. I was recently at the allergist and she told me to get the pneumonia vaccine, it's the same bacteria and will help with the infections. I get mine on Monday.


Irish, funny you bring that up. The NP I saw Tuesday told me the same thing. Only problem?

Said they will only give it to people 50+.

I'm 26.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Irish, funny you bring that up. The NP I saw Tuesday told me the same thing. Only problem?
> 
> Said they will only give it to people 50+.
> 
> I'm 26.


I clock in at just turned 56 so that's why I'm getting mine. Did the NP give a reason for only people only 50+? I know that my insurance will only pay the full cost if you're over 55.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> I clock in at just turned 56 so that's why I'm getting mine. Did the NP give a reason for only people only 50+? I know that my insurance will only pay the full cost if you're over 55.


Basically "practice policy" (I call bull on that one). I'm going to call the health department Monday and see what they can do for me (they're closed on Fridays here).


----------



## geo in mi

Awful lot of sand puddles downhill in the lettuce row. I expect to see masses of "lettuce moss" whenever they germinate. I think the Ford sells today--a guy is bringing a trailer, good sign. Time to get busy on the Cub wiring in earnest now. Finally some warmth. Think the Earthway seeder is sold, too.....

geo


----------



## painterswife

Two days in a row above freezing.  Let the chickens out of the chicken yard for the first time this year. They were very happy running around in the horse paddock and eat some greens. The heat did not kick on over night.

I will be working on my day bed this weekend. Here is an example of the style I am going to make it like. I am using the old siding off the barn. It will have a back as well. I like the simple legs and I will make it so we will be able to take it apart easily to be moved. I am using an XL long twin memory foam mattress.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night on the way home around midnight, Mr. Pixie ran into white out conditions, this morning I saw a plow truck go by sanding the road, and it's not supposed to be a bit sunny or above 50 until Monday. Sigh. 

Maybe I need a spa day...


----------



## newfieannie

I only got those couple hours in the garden and it has been a cold rain ever since. went out shopping today and got my feet wet tramping through the water. only had on shoes. I was shivering so much awhile ago I had to take some rum in my coffee. Monday to Wednesday supposed to be 11 to 14 C.

I should get everything cleaned up here and start at the perennial bed out in the country. if so i'll still be ahead of the game. usually i dont get it all cleaned out until may. hardware store had heather on today for 7 dollars. that's 7 I have now. they don't last long but they are so beautiful early spring. only heather and crocus blooming in my garden yet. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am done. Builders gone. Still have to get the septic system electric hooked up, but I am essentially done.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Excellent, Alice. The flooring guys haven't called to say the hardwood is in yet, and I'm already not looking forward to it. 

The sun is out! While making coffee the sun kept getting in my eyes, it was glorious. We have date brunch/lunch, errands, etc. and I'm going to work on at least one of the garden beds.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

The sun does feel so good, it makes me kind of giddy. 
Working in garden beds is good for our souls.
Enjoy every second everybody  I know I am


----------



## painterswife

It has just become light. I fed the horses played soccer with one of the dogs. Waiting to make coffee until hubby wakes up. Going to work in the shop and barn today. Should clean the floors in the house. They feel gritty but that will wait while I enjoy being out of the house.


----------



## roadless

Sunny here too, yippie! 
Still have a warm coat on but that's okay!
Hopefully, I can get the water pump back in my cottage today so I can do some Spring (?) cleaning there.


----------



## happy hermits

Yeah no snow this morning, no sleet, freezing rain, think I see sun. I am baking cookies for my cousin who rescued my daughter when she got a flat tire. I have been making him snicker doodles for 40 years or more still his favorites . The rest of the day is the same chores ,clean rabbit coops, bottle feed kids, feed store, cook dinner, clean house, take down laundry.(we have clothes lines in the house). Same sh different day.


----------



## Pyrpup2016

Sunny here too - but we didn't get any moisture out of the last storm to pass through - none, not even a sprinkle. Denver is still getting snow, but down here in the southwest corner of the state, we're in a major drought. We may not even get one good irrigation cycle. Scary. Our local garden club took a field trip to a local wholesale greenhouse - great prices and we all stocked up on bedding plants, perennials etc. It's been so cold in the mornings though, that all the little plants need to be protected before planting - in the teens each am. That and the horrendous winds mean they can't be put out yet. Great anticipation for them blooming in a few months!!

I just got a DIY kitchen cart to put beside my washing machine (replacing the dryer, which I haven't used for 5 yrs) It is perfect fit and I can't wait to get it together - will make my entry much more attractive, and functional.


----------



## Cornhusker

Snowing again.
The good news is it will make the mud even slicker.
If anybody has some extra sun, we could use some.


----------



## painterswife

Okay, got the fence fix4d on the first pasture. Only 4 more to go. Sure can tell I did not take my magnesium and potassium. My calf is tight like a drum. Going up and down the hills on the fence line works it out.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Oh, my. That may be why my legs hurt this morning. Potassium and magnesium.


----------



## painterswife

Life just made a huge swerve. My mother in law will be moving in. I start cleaning out my office ASAP to make it into a room for her. She has some health problems and she lives alone. Too much worry for my husband letting her stay there. Don't worry it was my idea. We don't let our elders suffer on their own in our family. My Bachan (grandmother) lived the last 15 years of her life in my family home. Need to build a dog fence for her dog as well.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Around 70 today
Old German
Roma
Rutgers
Black Cherry tomatoes in
Yellow green bells and jalepanos in
Broccoli in
Thyme rosemary dill in
Spinach garlic onions potatoes been in a month and doing good


----------



## happy hermits

Painterswife the world needs more people that think like you. I took are of older people for a few years how sad they were no one would come to visit. Never mind help them.


----------



## roadless

I had a plan today....the universe had other plans for me!
The help I was to get to install water pump at my cottage didn't show.
My dog got very sick in my car while I was there...no water to clean it up.
Did the best I could.
Came back to my house to mow., forgot gas can at cottage.
Went back to cottage for gas can, got stuck in the mud.
Called for help.
Waited.....finally got out.
Got gas and spilled it in car, mixes well with dog puke.
Came home , mower wouldn't start.
Aaaaaaaarrrrrgggghhhh.
Other than that, life is good.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Okay, got the fence fix4d on the first pasture. Only 4 more to go. Sure can tell I did not take my magnesium and potassium. My calf is tight like a drum. Going up and down the hills on the fence line works it out.


Mr. Pixie has to take both as well or he'll get leg cramps while he's sleeping. He takes CoQ10 as well.


----------



## Irish Pixie

roadless said:


> I had a plan today....the universe had other plans for me!
> The help I was to get to install water pump at my cottage didn't show.
> My dog got very sick in my car while I was there...no water to clean it up.
> Did the best I could.
> Came back to my house to mow., forgot gas can at cottage.
> Went back to cottage for gas can, got stuck in the mud.
> Called for help.
> Waited.....finally got out.
> Got gas and spilled it in car, mixes well with dog puke.
> Came home , mower wouldn't start.
> Aaaaaaaarrrrrgggghhhh.
> Other than that, life is good.


What a day! I hope the trial and tribulation ended today.


----------



## Elevenpoint

roadless said:


> I had a plan today....the universe had other plans for me!
> The help I was to get to install water pump at my cottage didn't show.
> My dog got very sick in my car while I was there...no water to clean it up.
> Did the best I could.
> Came back to my house to mow., forgot gas can at cottage.
> Went back to cottage for gas can, got stuck in the mud.
> Called for help.
> Waited.....finally got out.
> Got gas and spilled it in car, mixes well with dog puke.
> Came home , mower wouldn't start.
> Aaaaaaaarrrrrgggghhhh.
> Other than that, life is good.


Yea well other than that
Not bad at all


----------



## roadless

Thanks folks!
I think I'm in for the night, food and tv.
I'm afraid to try anything else! Lol


----------



## Elevenpoint

roadless said:


> I had a plan today....the universe had other plans for me!
> The help I was to get to install water pump at my cottage didn't show.
> My dog got very sick in my car while I was there...no water to clean it up.
> Did the best I could.
> Came back to my house to mow., forgot gas can at cottage.
> Went back to cottage for gas can, got stuck in the mud.
> Called for help.
> Waited.....finally got out.
> Got gas and spilled it in car, mixes well with dog puke.
> Came home , mower wouldn't start.
> Aaaaaaaarrrrrgggghhhh.
> Other than that, life is good.


You need a slice of pie and the evening will be much better


----------



## roadless

Oh Elevenpoint , I haven't had any sugar in about 7 weeks....maybe that's my problem !


----------



## Elevenpoint

roadless said:


> Thanks folks!
> I think I'm in for the night, food and tv.
> I'm afraid to try anything else! Lol


You should smell this pot of beans
Pork steaks on an open fire
Baby potatoes
Deviled eggs


----------



## Elevenpoint

roadless said:


> Oh Elevenpoint , I haven't had any sugar in about 7 weeks....maybe that's my problem !


We'll talk about the real sugar problem privately!


----------



## Elevenpoint

roadless said:


> Oh Elevenpoint , I haven't had any sugar in about 7 weeks....maybe that's my problem !


I agree
We need to get that taken care of 
ASAP
I don't like to see anybody in that condition


----------



## roadless

elevenpoint said:


> I agree
> We need to get that taken care of
> ASAP
> I don't like to see anybody in that condition


----------



## happy hermits

oh roadless sounds like such a trying day. You are right food and tv why chance it . I hope you have a better day tomarrow. I am betting it will be.


----------



## newfieannie

went to a spring tea today. might be spring but I wore my winters clothes and boots. came back and the weather had warmed up so I spent another 2 hours weeding. filled 4 large bags. I did the parts of the garden closests to the median because it's supposed to be sunny tomorrow and people will be walking by to the lakes.

I got an old knarled hydrangea tree close to my front door. it is lovely last week in aug and the rest of the year is ugly. I thought I would take it out as soon as I get my chain saw repaired. and anyway for a month or more I can't get through my front door because it attracts hornets. I have rocks around it and plants under. I still want a tree but a small one. haven't figured out what yet. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless

happy hermits said:


> oh roadless sounds like such a trying day. You are right food and tv why chance it . I hope you have a better day tomarrow. I am betting it will be.



Thanks happy hermits, I'm not gonna jinx myself by saying it can't get worse! 
Gotta laugh, in the big picture it's not a biggie.


----------



## painterswife

30 degrees but clear. Fed the horses and the played some soccer with my Aussie before my coffee. A really enjoyable way to start my day. More fencing today. Going to work on the lower pasture making sure the fence and insulators are all in working order.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's supposed to be near 60 and sunny, so the day will be spent on yard work.


----------



## roadless

I'm gonna see what's up with my lawn mower....at least I know it has gas!


----------



## Qwertyuiop

Wanted to work on the enclosed porch at the new cabin but rain will force me inside. I think I will build some new hives today.


----------



## painterswife

Bottom fence line done. Tried to cross the creek instead of taking the long way around. Boots on the porch drying out.  Still snow on the west fence line. Need to wait another week to get in there. Runoff barely started so the creek will be crazy next week. No way to cross it on our property then.


----------



## painterswife

My mares are on the first green grass of the season. It happens to be on the front lawn, but they are happy.


----------



## gerold

painterswife said:


> My mares are on the first green grass of the season. It happens to be on the front lawn, but they are happy.


Lots of green grass here all winter. 7 different kinds of grass and some of it stays green in the winter. Took a long walk in the pines a little while ago. Raining just about all day here. Got a little wet. Warm out in the upper 50's.
Most of my stock is under cover for the day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Every fiber of every muscle in my body is screaming, OK I'm exaggerating but just slightly. I did my almost every day workout of treadmill, light weights and squats, did full barn chores, raked and cleaned up two flower beds by the cabin, and raked under the evergreens, helped Mr. Pixie drag down some brush, and realized far too late that should have broken that up over two days. Tomorrow I will want to die. Seriously, want to die. Sigh.

On another note, the SoCal Pixie daughter sent us a video of her squatting 4 reps of 275 lbs. She is simply incredible. I can't wait to see her in two weeks!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Up early. Laundry, coffee, feeding dogs. 

Donated platelets and plasma for Dell Childrens Hospital. 

Went with a friend to pick up a 25’ windmill. 

At Cabela’s now.


----------



## roadless

I'm tired just reading what ya did Irish Pixie!
I mowed at my house, mower started right up. 
Did some cleaning at the cottage, without running water, but it worked.
Dog didn't puke in the car!
Did some grocery shopping and laundry.
Making dinner now, frying some sausage to put in leftover vegetable soup my daughter and I made for a vegan friend of hers.
What a difference a day makes!


----------



## crehberg

roadless said:


> I'm tired just reading what ya did Irish Pixie!
> I mowed at my house, mower started right up.
> Did some cleaning at the cottage, without running water, but it worked.
> Dog didn't puke in the car!
> Did some grocery shopping and laundry.
> Making dinner now, frying some sausage to put in leftover vegetable soup my daughter and I made for a vegan friend of hers.
> What a difference a day makes!


Glad it got better!


----------



## roadless

Thanks crehberg!
Me too!


----------



## happy hermits

Happy to hear you had a better day. Some days it seems like you can not get anything right . At least in my world.


----------



## geo in mi

Greatest invention of all time was the weather radar. Looking like a two day window to get the strawberries planted. Today is go to town day, eat breakfast at the local diner (Dare I trust the eggs?), get the groceries--choir rehearsal tonight--leaving just enough time to rototill, then get 'em in the ground tomorrow.

Next comes "project potatoes".

geo


----------



## painterswife

Pouring rain. 3am rush to shut my car window.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Another 60+ and sunny day, we have Dr. app'ts this morning, a quick lunch out (cute Italian place that we only go to after the Dr.), and Mr. Pixie has to be at work at 3 pm. 

I'm going to work on the front flower and daylily beds when we get home. I'm not as sore as I thought I'd be, so I'm not pushing it.


----------



## painterswife

That pouring rain turned to pelting snow.  Could barely see the road on the way to the office. Should be back to rain in an hour or so. Good thing is we should get a bunch of good green grass from this.


----------



## Cornhusker

Back to work today, but it's supposed to be in the 60s today and back in the 40s tomorrow.
Thought I was done at the eye doctor, but they want me to come back in today for another test. 
My guess is he wants to buy a boat.


----------



## keenataz

happy hermits said:


> Yeah no snow this morning, no sleet, freezing rain, think I see sun. I am baking cookies for my cousin who rescued my daughter when she got a flat tire. I have been making him snicker doodles for 40 years or more still his favorites . The rest of the day is the same chores ,clean rabbit coops, bottle feed kids, feed store, cook dinner, clean house, take down laundry.(we have clothes lines in the house). Same sh different day.


I have no idea what snicker doodles are, but they do sound good!


----------



## keenataz

Finally getting there. Up to 12 degrees today, mid 50's to imperial people. Some sun. Of course now I am finding dog land mines everywhere.

Our old bullmastiff who is near 11 and mostly deaf and has cataracts in ome eye went missing yesterday. Went looking and she was behind a shed looking at its door, about 25 feet from house. I guess she thought that was house door.


----------



## painterswife

I have all the dog winter landmines cleaned up. Our youngest dog believes in going as far from the house as possible. That is down across the pasture in the trees when the snow is gone or on a path we snow blow in the winter from a remote hydrant to the chicken house. That makes it easier in the summer. Just the older dog to pick up after.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I Facetimed my grandsons and told them how brave I was to get a shot today and I didn't even cry- they said, "Good job, Nonnie!!" I'm officially old and had a pneumonia vaccination today, the shingles vaccine is next week. Should I order a walker? :wink:


----------



## Cornhusker

On the way to work this morning, the temp was about 37°, but I had the sunroof open so I could listen to meadowlarks sing all the way. 
Nothing says spring like meadowlarks.


----------



## catsboy

Irish Pixie said:


> On another note, the SoCal Pixie daughter sent us a video of her squatting 4 reps of 275 lbs. She is simply incredible. I can't wait to see her in two weeks!


That squat is impressive. What is her body weight? My wife is a natural at squatting, weighing 120lbs she was able to squat 240lb for one rep at 52 years young.


----------



## Irish Pixie

catsboy said:


> That squat is impressive. What is her body weight? My wife is a natural at squatting, weighing 120lbs she was able to squat 240lb for one rep at 52 years young.


She's 150-155, very low body fat, and 5' 7". She's won Strongman competitions, but is now into Crossfit. Her goal is CA Crossfit regional but she'll need sponsors.


----------



## catsboy

Irish Pixie said:


> She's 150-155, very low body fat, and 5' 7". She's won Strongman competitions, but is now into Crossfit. Her goal is CA Crossfit regional but she'll need sponsors.


I love cross fit, I wish it had been around in my youth. She must be in great shape. Keep us posted on her progress, I watch the cross fit competitions every chance I get.


----------



## newfieannie

spent 5 hours in the garden today. I feel about the same as IP did yesterday. cleaned out my rock garden. so hard to get all those dry leaves . have to do it by hand in order not to injure or destroy the emerging plants. and it's difficult on a hill. all I need is an hour to finish the rest of the beds but I have to take off tomorrow to check out my country place.

started cutting down the old tree previously mentioned. chain saw needs to be repaired so I had to use a small saw. left the buck saw out in the barn. got one trunk cut off. as you can see. got the other one cut I/2 way through. i'll finish it tomorrow. I just remembered I do have an electric saw pk'd away in the shed. it'll do in a pinch. I do hope I can move tomorrow as well as I did today.. anyone else have working pics?~Georgia


----------



## Cornhusker

Back to rain and snow this morning.
The 20 mile trip to work took me over 50 minutes this morning and I was in 4WD the whole way.
20 miles of mud makes a long drive.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yuck. 

Another nice sunny day around 65 today, tomorrow and tomorrow night a lot of rain, so I'm going to work outside this afternoon.


----------



## newfieannie

just got back from the country. just beautiful! it hit 20C out there. quite a difference on the coast. I cleaned out 1/2 my large perennial bed. I would have done more but I didn't even take my stuff for tea. I figured mice would have gotten in the trailer (even though it was new).and I couldn't have stayed. nothing touched all winter.

sat on my deck and watched the deer and other wildlife for awhile. brought back my bucksaw and got rid of the rest of the tree. cleaned up by the front deck. I need a rest now so I'm going to roll out my canopy and sit and read for a few hours maybe drink a whole pot of tea to make up for what I missed. might go out after supper and put in a couple more hours . ~Georgia


----------



## roadless

I was at the job site of the house that the students are building today. 
It's awesome watching the skills that the kids learn in shop to turn a field into a beautiful home.
Not a fan of being the only woman using the porta- potty though.


----------



## geo in mi

Never believed in planting "by the moon", but I sure watch the radar these days. And it looks like a streak of sunny days coming up. Got the seed potatoes yesterday, so maybe they can get planted, and maybe some leftover yard work can get done, too. Planted strawberries (35) the other day, thinking it would rain--but didn't--so now they will need some water.

Last year it was : work a little, rest a lot. This year it seems to be going better: rest a little, work a little. I'm getting it done, slowly but surely. And soon, those rest periods will be done with .22 in hand--seeing fresh woodchuck digging's at the edge of the garden. And lots of deer tracks--so, it's time to get the electric fence in place again.

geo


----------



## Cornhusker

Supposed to be pretty nice here today, but I won't get much done.
After work, I'm going to town to see the grandkids, and that will always win out over work 
I got the house rented that I've been working on, and still have a closet full of stuff I need to get out of there, so I'll do that on my way out of town.
Had to call the plumber on that house, he had cleaned the main drain line a couple weeks ago, but it plugged up again.
He ran a root cutter all the way to the main sewer and got it cleared up this time.
I asked him what I owed him and he said "Is 0 too much?"
I think I can work that into the budget. 
He's a good guy, and I seem to throw a lot of work his way. It's good to have a plumber on your team.
Now I just need a good electrician.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's warmish (50s) but it's going to rain most of the day, I'm not going to whine we need it. 

I had a systemic reaction to the pneumonia vaccine yesterday, but I feel better today so I'll get the house and paper work caught up.


----------



## emdeengee

All the snow had melted off the rooves except for one big blob on the shed. It is melting but should have slid off by now according to the pitch of the roof. I am obsessed with it and check out the window at least 3 times a day. There is still about a foot and a half of snow on the front lawn and more in the forested area so I do not know why the shed blob bothers me so much. I suggested that my husband climb up and push it off or melt it off with a blow torch but he did not even get off the couch or bother to respond.

This news story made me laugh - not a B&E but a B&eaver.

https://vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca/...urns-out-to-be-the-work-of-a-beaver-1.3893880

Glad the RCMP used extreme caution. My husband has been chased (very slowly) and attacked by them and they are mean.


----------



## newfieannie

went out to a Luncheon today. on the way back I lost my brakes on the busiest highway around here in rush hour. I managed to get home though without having an accident(by the way 2 people died not far from there and about the same time today) got an appointment for noon tomorrow but I wont push my luck so I'm getting the tow truck.

cut up the tree that I took down yesterday and put out the recycle bin and 6 bags leaves. that was all I did in the garden today. rain tonight and tomorrow which is a good thing now that I have the weeding all done. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Bookkeeping this morning. Also tried a few keto recipes. 

Had the most awesome nap, one of those where you fall into a serene black hole. 

Made an Unstuffed Bell Pepper Casserole and asparagus for supper. It was heavenly.


----------



## newfieannie

would you share that recipe alice? ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

First leaves on the trees yesterday.  Grass is coming up. Should be able to stop feeding the horses hay by next week.


----------



## Irish Pixie

My mares stopped eating hay outside a couple weeks ago, they'll eat it when they're in at night tho. 

The lilac bushes are fully budded out, and the forsythia is just starting to bloom. The barn swallows came home yesterday, and they yell at me whenever I come in the barn. It will take them awhile to get used to me again. 

Today is date lunch, errands, grocery shopping, and to see the grand kids this evening.


----------



## Cornhusker

I marinated a couple of chuck steaks in pineapple juice for a couple hours last night and them smoked them for about 45 minutes.
When they reached 130°, I put them on a hot grill to finish them off.
They were pretty good, but I think I'm going to try it with better steaks next time.


----------



## painterswife

We picked up some Weedmaster to spay in the pasture on Wednesday. How soon do others do their first spray? We are just starting to green up here.


----------



## crehberg

painterswife said:


> We picked up some Weedmaster to spay in the pasture on Wednesday. How soon do others do their first spray? We are just starting to green up here.


We've been greened up for about three weeks...but I won't spray mine until I rotary mow for the first time. Don't know why....Dad always did it that way...guess I'm a creature of habit!


----------



## geo in mi

SIL is coming today with the car jack, to help reverse the wheels on the Cub. That will narrow it up and finish the conversion from mower tractor to garden tractor. Next year I will be able to plow and disc up sod and begin anew to do the garden legume rotation plan. Next winter's barn project will be to make a tool bar and a disc hiller/furrower to take some of the labor out of growing potatoes. Progress, slow but sure...

geo


----------



## Cornhusker

I'm going to my granddaughter's soccer game this morning, then putting in a ceiling fan for my daughter.
After that, I think I'll get the brooder ready for chickens and work on the yard.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We had fun yesterday, Mr. Pixie's newish job is evenings so we don't get the time to talk like we used to, so we catch over date lunch and while I have him trapped in the SUV. Captive audiences are great. :grin: We went to see the grands, he watched them while oldest Pixie daughter and I ran to the mall, I needed tan flats but ended up with two new shirts. That happens a lot. 

Today we're running back to town with the truck to buy a new mattress for the guest room, and we'll need queen bedding for it. And then get as much done outside as we can until it starts to rain this afternoon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

There is (insert your very worst curse words) snow in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow. I may cry.


----------



## roadless

I would cry and swear Irish Pixie.


----------



## Irish Pixie

roadless said:


> I would cry and swear Irish Pixie.


I did, and then I had a margarita (or two) and it's not quite so bad. At least for now. 

I messaged the SoCal Pixie daughter and she said bad words until I told her it would be in the 60/70s when she got here on Friday.


----------



## roadless

Well at least that's good!
It has been a wild ride this Spring, I just closed my windows and turned on my space heater...... and said a few bad words.


----------



## Cornhusker

I had one of those FaceBook memories pop up from a year ago, and it was a picture I had taken of the snow blanketing everything.
The last few years, we've had snow in May,
It ain't over until it's over.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's spitting snow/rain, and the high will be 40 today. Mr. Pixie has to bring in more wood from the barn before he goes to work. 

I tore apart the spare bedroom yesterday, set up the new bed, and it's all set for the SoCal Pixie daughter. I'll get more cleaning done today. Yuck.


----------



## roadless

Blare some good music Irish Pixie, that's what I'm doing to get though the cleaning stuff!


----------



## Irish Pixie

roadless said:


> Blare some good music Irish Pixie, that's what I'm doing to get though the cleaning stuff!


I do that or listen to a book on my iPod. Every little bit helps.


----------



## painterswife

Today , I am puttering. I fertilized the lawn before it rains. Working on some spring cleaning and some more fencing.


----------



## no really

Stuff packed, flight home later. Sure looking forward to getting home.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Sprayed for mosquitoes this morning. They were eating me up. 

Then went to brunch at the little family cafe nearby. They have a Sunday brunch cafe. Good options for my way of eating.


----------



## painterswife

Snowing


----------



## Irish Pixie

Snowing here too. Depressing, :insert your favorite bad word here: but my SoCal daughter will be here on Friday!!


----------



## po boy

We had frost this morning, was upper 30's.
High of 76 today and sunny
High of low to mid 80's rest of week, lows in the 50's.
I can't take this anymore


----------



## Irish Pixie

po boy said:


> We had frost this morning, was upper 30's.
> High of 76 today and sunny
> High of low to mid 80's rest of week, lows in the 50's.
> I can't take this anymore


Mean, mean, mean.


----------



## Elevenpoint

po boy said:


> We had frost this morning, was upper 30's.
> High of 76 today and sunny
> High of low to mid 80's rest of week, lows in the 50's.
> I can't take this anymore


That's our week too...finally
No frost either
Trees are finally leafing out all the way


----------



## painterswife

Just went to runs some errands. Snowing like crazy. An inch on the car. Well the good thing is I put down fertilizer yesterday and the moisture will set it in.


----------



## po boy

Irish Pixie said:


> Mean, mean, mean.


Since it's warming up and my house is already pollinated I think I'll turn on the ac.


----------



## happy hermits

Snowing again here . I am beginning to think there will be no gardens here this year.


----------



## newfieannie

I've never seen rain like this. I thought it was finished. never got the forecast this morning and went out around 8. never even got to the shopping center 5 min away before it burst. I was drenched just running in. I swear the plants came up a inch or so last night. many places in NB is flooded and also in places around here. good thing I'm on a hill and the gardens dry off very quickly.

been raining since last week. I went to brunch at a church on Saturday. got drenched then too. I've been looking for a raincoat for ages. you'd think a city like this would have some. I saw a pink one. who wants a pink raincoat. well I don't anyway. I did see a navy one( which is what I'd like)but it was 240 dollars. if the rain keeps up for a few more days like my son said it was. i'll have to go and get it because I want to go to a tea on Wednesday and I don't want to push my luck getting drenched and perhaps a cold etc.~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

newfieannie said:


> I've never seen rain like this. I thought it was finished. never got the forecast this morning and went out around 8. never even got to the shopping center 5 min away before it burst. I was drenched just running in. I swear the plants came up a inch or so last night. many places in NB is flooded and also in places around here. good thing I'm on a hill and the gardens dry off very quickly.
> 
> been raining since last week. I went to brunch at a church on Saturday. got drenched then too. I've been looking for a raincoat for ages. you'd think a city like this would have some. I saw a pink one. who wants a pink raincoat. well I don't anyway. I did see a navy one( which is what I'd like)but it was 240 dollars. if the rain keeps up for a few more days like my son said it was. i'll have to go and get it because I want to go to a tea on Wednesday and I don't want to push my luck getting drenched and perhaps a cold etc.~Georgia


This crappy mess has to end at some point, it just does. Doesn't it?


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> This crappy mess has to end at some point, it just does. Doesn't it?


I keep thinking that too.
Soon, it'll be hot and we won't be able to buy a breeze or a cloud and we'll remember these last snowy days fondly........or maybe not.


----------



## roadless

Suppose to get to 80 today.
What a weird Spring.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Sunny, and 75 with a breeze here today. After I get this seemingly never ending paperwork finished, I'm going to go clean up the brush Mr. Pixie cut (last Saturday) and left piled in the driveway. At least get it out of the driveway anyway, and hopefully to the burn pile. I'll finish the day lily bed too, I think. Perhaps start on the downstairs porch. 

But first the dreaded paperwork...


----------



## roadless

Yeah, I'm not a fan of paperwork either, but it sure feels good when it's done!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Good morning, everyone. 

I had pondered leaving the board completely yesterday, due to some concerns I had about confrontational responses to a couple of my posts. As of this morning, I have decided to stay for a while. Posting here is nice, and I will deal with the grump pots one way or another. 

Yesterday, I started prepping my new house for move in. The discovery of many things left undone had been quite a disappointment. I will compile a list and then approach my builders with questions about resolving the problems. 

Today, I am taking a friend for a colonoscopy. I hope this goes well.


----------



## painterswife

Snow still on the ground from yesterday.

May 1st. The first day of Antleritis season. Those with this disease have gone into the hills to search for antlers. Many started at midnight with flashlights to claim their share of this years bounty. First time in many tears hubby is not with them. Crappy weather and a busy work schedule have put the kibosh on his so called fun.


----------



## roadless

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> I had pondered leaving the board completely yesterday, due to some concerns I had about confrontational responses to a couple of my posts. As of this morning, I have decided to stay for a while. Posting here is nice, and I will deal with the grump pots one way or another.
> 
> Yesterday, I started prepping my new house for move in. The discovery of many things left undone had been quite a disappointment. I will compile a list and then approach my builders with questions about resolving the problems.
> 
> Today, I am taking a friend for a colonoscopy. I hope this goes well.



I'm glad you are here and I appreciate all your imput!


----------



## Grey Mare

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> I had pondered leaving the board completely yesterday, due to some concerns I had about confrontational responses to a couple of my posts. As of this morning, I have decided to stay for a while. Posting here is nice, and I will deal with the grump pots one way or another.
> 
> Yesterday, I started prepping my new house for move in. The discovery of many things left undone had been quite a disappointment. I will compile a list and then approach my builders with questions about resolving the problems.
> 
> Today, I am taking a friend for a colonoscopy. I hope this goes well.


Morning all...howdy Alice...not sure what is going on, just came back myself but why let the grumbly one's run ya off? Life is way too short to allow others to invade your space with their negativity. Just be firm, stand by what you said if you believe in it, and smile. Who knows what is going on in their life? 

Have been away for a while...life got in the way...now back in college at the age of 50 with "children" and I find my patience and overlooking cheating is not what it use to be. This is nursing school, where we will be dealing with people who are going to depend on us for answers, possibly our experience, knowledge and know how. But, friends who have been nurses for a while assure me that when we go to take our final state exam, that is where they will be shown it did not pay. 

Lost one of my draft mares 2 years ago, we think it was cancer, but she was colicking a lot and each episode we would pull her through and she would be okay through the winter and come spring the cycle would start up again. By the 2nd one in 3 weeks our vet sat me down and had a heart to heart talk with me, saying that money aside, I needed to take a hard look at all the tests we ran on her, all the time, energy, special feeds, organic hay (EEK!) and when did I feel enough was enough. Our grand girl let us know the next colic that it was time and when our vet shook her head, we let her go. Can't express how hard that was, we all cried. 

But...getting our farm tidied up for spring here in Ole' Virginny and cleaning up what winter left behind. 

Mornin` to you all...glad to be back, nice reading tips, ideas and thoughts here...hope to be of help, in the chicken/equine area.


----------



## crehberg

At work watching the dust fly. Y'all can send a little rain our way.... we're still in a drought...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Losing a horse you love is a unique kind of pain. It’s one of the reasons I don’t have horses now. 

Huggs.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The dreaded paperwork is done. Since the Pixie clan gathering at the indoor water park and spa is this weekend, the SoCal Pixie daughter lands at 11 pm Friday and I haven't seen her since October!, I have to dig out bathing suits, cover ups, and sandals today. I might as well get out the summer clothes while I'm at it and start ironing...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Moving my office stuff to the new building today. May actually work there, if time allows.


----------



## geo in mi

Haven't actually felt the water temperature, but in May, when it gets to 50 degrees in my hand(years of experience) it takes ten full days of steady sunshine--or equivalent hours to get it to 60 degrees for the bluegills to come and start building nests. Much to do before the fun begins. Set the dock, but first get the Cub running again to do that. Gillgetter is just sitting in the garage, ready to be pulled out and straightened up. Putting in the big pontoon this summer, too, but it needs to be painted and lights rewired. Always something.

Got tiny sprigs of lettuce and radishes springing up. Onion sets are breaking through, while the Dixondale onions are just sitting there not growing yet. Spread some alfalfa mulch yesterday, plus cleaned out this year's strawberries. All ready for frost protection--heaps of winter straw mulch at the ready, if needed to cover them back up.

Will have to sit out in the evening in hopes of popping a couple of woodchucks.

Life is good. Working more, resting a little less. 

geo


----------



## Irish Pixie

It got warm in a hurry! Last three days were near 80, and we're going to have to mow the lawn when our SoCal daughter leaves next week. The forsythia is in full bloom, the lilacs are fully budded, and the trees are starting. 

And I'm calling it- the furnace will be shut off today.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We pick up the west coast Pixie daughter from the airport tonight! Lots of running around to do today, errands, shopping, snacks and such for the road trip, and date lunch with Mr. Pixie. He's on vacation until next Wednesday, and needs the break.


----------



## catsboy

Over 90 yesterday. My wife and I went to Arlington National Cemetery, my Mom was up from Fla. so we went and visited dads grave site and three other friends buried there. Sweating was the order of the day.


----------



## Grey Mare

Last day of a quick week private duty case with a family I was their mom's hospice aide. They are good people and I enjoy watching their dad, he has such wonderful stories and we talk about when he was a boy and plowing with drafts and mules. 

Weekend is going to be filled with getting my little garden plot going, threw the rabbit litter in there during the winter months, now more soil, turn it and get the weeds or what not's out. Then look over my seeds and see what I want to plant this year. I do love kale and lettuce...beets too.

Rabbit cages to clean, chicken cage to clean as well, do those weekly, new shavings in both and the pullets house to be cleaned. Barn as well, horses have been in this week under fans, they don't care for the flies and enjoy the fans, need to go pick up a few more for them. 

Back to classes on Monday, med-surg...woohoo...9 more months and a dream finally comes true!


----------



## MO_cows

My thought for the day is, Oh no, not again! Recently our rental house turned over and it needed a LOT of heavy duty cleaning and the whole thing painted on the inside. Plus tearing out one bathroom and putting it back together because of an unreported leak that had caused mold. My back didn't speak to me for weeks and me and dh were pretty much exhausted by the time it got done. It's times like that we wish we would have had more kids! lol

Just when you think it's safe to go back in the water......my dad's rental is turning over. And it needs deep cleaning and painting, but the real scary part, it's a bigger house! And dad is funny about stuff. He is lax on his renters, he let the last guy move in without a damage deposit at all. And didn't enforce late fee when the guy chronically paid 2 weeks late. But when Dad needs to spend money on the house, he gets so tight he squeaks when he walks. Duh, Dad, if you had insisted on the damage deposit like we advised you, those new doors to replace the ones with holes in them wouldn't be coming out of your pocket! So hopefully we can get thru this without my head exploding.

Is there anything grosser than cleaning other people's grime? Cleaning other people's crud out of the shower makes me a little nauseous. If they left hair in the drain it makes me gag. And the caked up oven and sticky frig, there is just such an "ewwww" factor to cleaning up strangers' messes. Anybody that does housekeeping for a living, bless your heart, you are so brave!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yuck. I feel for anyone that has to clean rental houses.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grey Mare said:


> Last day of a quick week private duty case with a family I was their mom's hospice aide. They are good people and I enjoy watching their dad, he has such wonderful stories and we talk about when he was a boy and plowing with drafts and mules.
> 
> Weekend is going to be filled with getting my little garden plot going, threw the rabbit litter in there during the winter months, now more soil, turn it and get the weeds or what not's out. Then look over my seeds and see what I want to plant this year. I do love kale and lettuce...beets too.
> 
> Rabbit cages to clean, chicken cage to clean as well, do those weekly, new shavings in both and the pullets house to be cleaned. Barn as well, horses have been in this week under fans, they don't care for the flies and enjoy the fans, need to go pick up a few more for them.
> 
> Back to classes on Monday, med-surg...woohoo...9 more months and a dream finally comes true!


My oldest daughter messaged last night, "Last clinical paperwork ever!!" with a ton of smiley faces. She still has at least one final, and her pining is the 23rd. She's already been hired as a graduate nurse, and will take her NCLEX in late June/early July.

She's back to school in August for her BS, and after that she plans on continuing with for a NP/ psych. Mr. Pixie is a RN:BS and works as a nurse administrator.

Nursing is hard work, but rewarding.


----------



## Grey Mare

Irish Pixie said:


> My oldest daughter messaged last night, "Last clinical paperwork ever!!" with a ton of smiley faces. She still has at least one final, and her pining is the 23rd. She's already been hired as a graduate nurse, and will take her NCLEX in late June/early July.
> 
> She's back to school in August for her BS, and after that she plans on continuing with for a NP/ psych. Mr. Pixie is a RN:BS and works as a nurse administrator.
> 
> Nursing is hard work, but rewarding.


Wish her congratulations...nope nursing school is not easy. I am going for an LPN, then a certificate through http://inelda.org/ for a Death Doula, as I am going back into hospice care. I also am looking at helping the less fortunate or home bound elderly in our community with basic health care, health checks such as basic vitals, wound care, medication help, things of that nature. There is a great need for that, as many of our elderly just do not trust doctors or hospitals, so they don't go in. I was told I may not get paid for that service but you know, I don't mind nor care. I love the elderly and if I can bring comfort and care then it will be well worth it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Picked up the Socal Pixie at 11 pm last night, and we're heading out at 8:30 to meet up with the other 5 clan members, out to breakfast (where I'm eating french toast and damn the carbs- I'm on vacation), and on to the resort. I was able to tell the grands where we were going last evening via FaceTime and there was pandemonium, the two year didn't know what the other two were so happy about but he jumped around and screamed too. 

You guys have a good weekend, I will cuz I'm spending it with all my babies.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> ...out to breakfast (where I'm eating french toast and damn the carbs- I'm on vacation),
> 
> 
> 
> I must be on vacation all the time!
> 
> Y'all have fun!
Click to expand...


----------



## newfieannie

all the rain we had did wonders for the garden. cut my first tulip a couple days ago. lots more out there now.i don't recall planting this type though.







every thing is greening up. forsythia looks lovely but it doesn't last long. heading out now to do some work on my perennial bed in the country. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Yesterday was wonderful. At the Farmers Market, I picked up pastured pork. Pig knuckles. 

I went to see Monty Python and the Holy Grail at the theater that has a full bar. The sweet girl cashier asked for my ID and made my day.


----------



## painterswife

Looks like another nice day. Spent the weekend doing chores and some wood working. First time using the planer. An amazing machine and the bonus of shavings for the chicken house. Put the horses on the lower pasture for a few hours. Their joy of galloping up and down the the hill through the trees checking it all out is wonderful to see.

My tomatoes have lots of flowers and some small fruit on them. I can't leave them outside until June because of the frost and moving them in and out every day is a bit tiresome but worth the fact that I should have something to eat in June instead of the usual September here in the mountains.


----------



## Evons hubby

MO_cows said:


> My thought for the day is, Oh no, not again! Recently our rental house turned over and it needed a LOT of heavy duty cleaning and the whole thing painted on the inside. Plus tearing out one bathroom and putting it back together because of an unreported leak that had caused mold. My back didn't speak to me for weeks and me and dh were pretty much exhausted by the time it got done. It's times like that we wish we would have had more kids! lol
> 
> Just when you think it's safe to go back in the water......my dad's rental is turning over. And it needs deep cleaning and painting, but the real scary part, it's a bigger house! And dad is funny about stuff. He is lax on his renters, he let the last guy move in without a damage deposit at all. And didn't enforce late fee when the guy chronically paid 2 weeks late. But when Dad needs to spend money on the house, he gets so tight he squeaks when he walks. Duh, Dad, if you had insisted on the damage deposit like we advised you, those new doors to replace the ones with holes in them wouldn't be coming out of your pocket! So hopefully we can get thru this without my head exploding.
> 
> Is there anything grosser than cleaning other people's grime? Cleaning other people's crud out of the shower makes me a little nauseous. If they left hair in the drain it makes me gag. And the caked up oven and sticky frig, there is just such an "ewwww" factor to cleaning up strangers' messes. Anybody that does housekeeping for a living, bless your heart, you are so brave!


I have six rental houses at this point. I hire the work done when needed these days but used to handle it myself so yeah.... I feel your pain. It's not uncommon to cost me $2grand to get a place cleaned, painted inside, ready for the next tenant. That's assuming no real damages. Add in repairs to walls, floors, ceilings, stolen or destroyed appliances, it can get expensive fast. 5or6k is the more normal cost when a renter moves out.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am a landlady with a number of rentals, too. Now that I am approaching 64, as a house is vacated, I am selling them, owner finance. It is working very well for me (knock on wood) as a sort of annuity.


----------



## Cornhusker

I've got 3 rentals, but my daughter lives in one of them rent free.
All 3 could use new shingles, but I'm almost tempted to sell them as is and not mess with it anymore.
On the other hand, it's a little income for retirement...assuming I ever retire.


----------



## Evons hubby

Cornhusker said:


> I've got 3 rentals, but my daughter lives in one of them rent free.
> All 3 could use new shingles, but I'm almost tempted to sell them as is and not mess with it anymore.
> On the other hand, it's a little income for retirement...assuming I ever retire.


I haven't used shingles on a roof in over thirty years. Metal is so much cheaper, durable and easier.


----------



## Cornhusker

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I haven't used shingles on a roof in over thirty years. Metal is so much cheaper, durable and easier.


I might do that too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Cornhusker, that is exactly why I am transitioning from landlady to loan holder. 

If you accept a lower down payment, you can charge a higher interest rate. It makes a good income for me.


----------



## Cornhusker

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Cornhusker, that is exactly why I am transitioning from landlady to loan holder.
> 
> If you accept a lower down payment, you can charge a higher interest rate. It makes a good income for me.


I know a guy who did that with a liquor store, cafe and motel he owned.
He'd sell it, carry the contract, and sooner or later, they'd default or give up and he'd take it over again.
He probably sold that place a half dozen times and made more money not selling it than he did when he got it sold.


----------



## newfieannie

working in the garden again today gathering up leaves and whatnot for recycle day tomorrow. I set some castor beans and some allysum. they have to be brought in tonight though. going down cold. lots of color in the garden now. heather is really standing out wont last though. I love the tulips in bud form. made choc. chip cookies for a luncheon tomorrow.





































~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're back from the resort/water park, a localish destination mall, and the SoCal Pixie daughter is back in San Diego. Her husband will be home from underway tomorrow, and she picks up her puppers (two Chiweenie girls) from the sitter this morning.

We ate good food, had great cocktails in a hot tub grotto bar, and then shopped until we dropped. We're considering making the resort an annual event. Life is good.


----------



## painterswife

47 degrees this morning.  I was able to put my tomatoes out early. 33 tomorrow so they can't stay out all night. I will have tomatoes to eat by June this year though. Usually I am lucky to get them by September.


----------



## Grey Mare

Back in class, there is good and bad to being the oldest student in there. I sit in the back, most of the girls are way younger, all friendly but their language skills, goodness! I have heard the "F" word used more ways then I care to think about. 

Critters are all doing well, it is nice to be home during the day to study and to putter around, not too bad driving home though it is still busy at night on the highway, you would think that at 10:30 pm people would be at home or in bed. Nope.

Hubby isn't going into work tomorrow and I don't have class, so were going to cuddle and watch a movie. We watched "12 Strong" last week and I got choked up, our soldiers have hearts of a warrior but yet they form lasting friendships where ever they go. Have to smile as I have my own hero with me and married him! 

Hope all have a great weekend and the sun shines, there is a cool breeze and our gardens go green with bounty for us.


----------



## Cornhusker

Went to my grandson's "Graduation" last night. First year of preschool is behind him now 
We have a houseful for stepson's graduation from nursing school,
I like company, but I like it when they leave too.


----------



## no really

Up early to meet the farrier, later need to do some repairs on the barn. Probably have time in there to get started painting out buildings, I hope. LOL


----------



## newfieannie

pouring here today and we had wet snow. I ran out to the shed and manage to plant some thyme and parsley in pots and bring into the house. made an awful mess in my shed. cut some chives for sandwich garnish. they need to be divided.

going to rain all day so I might as well get on my raingear . best time for dividing perennials. I got drenched just going to the shed. wish I had a potting bench. have them in the country but too heavy to bring in. think i'll go to the farmers market on sat.there's a guy there what makes wood benches, chairs and stuff and he might be able to make one. I'm useless at construction. all I am is an excellent gofer when anyone is building etc. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless

I've made a heartbreaking but necessary decision to sell my PA. 3 season cottage. I bought it when I lived in Massachusetts and thought it would be a great place to spend my summers since my daughter's live near it. I ended up moving here and bought a small house 4 miles away from it.
I own the cottage but not the land..it's a tad bigger than my home, but I love the atmosphere there..it overlooks a stream that I kayak on...has a great screened in porch that I sleep on when there...firepit..but my home needs work..and I just can't swing both...ugh.


----------



## Irish Pixie

roadless said:


> I've made a heartbreaking but necessary decision to sell my PA. 3 season cottage. I bought it when I lived in Massachusetts and thought it would be a great place to spend my summers since my daughter's live near it. I ended up moving here and bought a small house 4 miles away from it.
> I own the cottage but not the land..it's a tad bigger than my home, but I love the atmosphere there..it overlooks a stream that I kayak on...has a great screened in porch that I sleep on when there...firepit..but my home needs work..and I just can't swing both...ugh.


I'm sorry. It's hard to make those decisions.


----------



## roadless

Thanks Irish Pixie, it is.


----------



## Irish Pixie

This morning is catch up on paperwork, do a grocery list, and the like... but after is the dreaded putting away the winter clothes and bringing out the summer. The ironing will be tremendous. Sigh.


----------



## painterswife

I am glad it is Friday. I am in the office taking a bit of a break. My computer finally had to be replaced. In the midst of doing the humongous updates on the new one and getting all the programs I need installed. Passwords are a nightmare.


----------



## Cornhusker

I'm home for the day, we have company.
My male pug is acting insane, our St. Bernard is in heat.
He's trying, but there's no way he's getting that job done.
I need to get them both fixed I guess.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> I'm home for the day, we have company.
> My male pug is acting insane, our St. Bernard is in heat.
> He's trying, but there's no way he's getting that job done.
> I need to get them both fixed I guess.


I've seen mares lay down so a smaller stallion can mount them. Just sayin'. I wonder what a pug/st bernard cross looks like?


----------



## happy hermits

Have not posted much lately. I have been doing yard work and all the spring things. Horseradish is done getting back into the routine of cheese making . Starting on veg garden, mending rabbit coops, cleaning barns, fixing fences, trimming feet, weeding herb boxes. You know same thing different year. I do love to see the herbs come back every year.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> I've seen mares lay down so a smaller stallion can mount them. Just sayin'. I wonder what a pug/st bernard cross looks like?


Gargoyles?


----------



## Grey Mare

Been a good day today...went and had lunch with a good friend of mine, we sat and talked about school, she didn't pass the psych class so we will be in the same class next semester together. Will be nice to have her there, we got along well and she is a wonderful person. 

All spring shots and teeth checks are now done on the equine's. Lucy's chest is a bit swollen and warm so she will get bute tonight and cold hosing if it is needed, see how she is around feeding time. 

Hubby and I together for dinner tonight, so going to throw together a big green salad for us to have for dinner, put one away for the son as he is working late.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's a cool rainy day but fine for running errands, grocery shopping, and date lunch. And for once it's a good thing I procrastinated putting away the winter clothes, it's definitely a sweater day.


----------



## roadless

Irish Pixie said:


> It's a cool rainy day but fine for running errands, grocery shopping, and date lunch. And for once it's a good thing I procrastinated putting away the winter clothes, it's definitely a sweater day.


Yep, overcast, drizzling and chilly day here too.
I decided to roast some veggies to warm up the place a bit.


----------



## painterswife

Today is spring cleaning in the house. Cloudy and rainy here.


----------



## Cornhusker

45° here and drizzly.
It's graduation day.
Step son is graduating nursing school and my niece is graduating high school, and step son is having his reception at our house.
Busy day


----------



## LT2108

Cornhusker said:


> 45° here and drizzly.
> It's graduation day.
> Step son is graduating nursing school and my niece is graduating high school, and step son is having his reception at our house.
> Busy day


Congrats to them !


----------



## MO_cows

Cornhusker said:


> Gargoyles?


Hairy, drooling gargoyles.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Gah. It's another cold, damp sweatshirt day. We (I volunteered Mr. Pixie to help) will do the closet today, and I'll at least get the ironing started while we binge watch Stranger Things 2. A nice quiet but constructive day. 

Mr. Pixie is making my Mother's Day dinner- stuffed salmon grilled on a cedar plank, grilled asparagus and scallions, and I think I'll make Utica greens.

I'll talk or Facetime both of my babies but with one in SoCal and the other facing two finals, I won't get to see them. That's why we went to the resort last weekend.


----------



## roadless

At my cottage getting it ready to be shown this week.
It's bittersweet.
There is a lot of interest though.


----------



## no really

Being Mother's Day we are having a large family BBQ. I'm grilling corn and making guacamole to take to parents house. Guys have been up most of the night getting the meat done. Think last count there will be close to 50 people there. Oh and have to dig some tables and benches out of the barn to haul over.


----------



## newfieannie

Happy Mothers Day everyone! hope you are enjoying your day! I'm alone because my son was in yesterday. I set up a little tea table on the deck just for me. best thing I did last year was get that canopy installed. everything is in need of paint but too cold yet. I enjoyed it anyway and it is quite nice out there today . ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Another cool (although warmer than the weekend) rainy day, but with all I have to get caught up in the house that's OK. 

Our oldest has her first nursing final in a few minutes, I sent a "pep" message an hour ago and I'll send another that she'll get after the test. 

I walked our youngest through on how to roast Brussels sprouts via Facetime yesterday, "Roasting is in the oven, right?" LOL and they sent pictures eating them, complete with funny faces. They both agreed they weren't bad, but...


----------



## Grey Mare

Both our kids had to work yesterday so the hubby and I headed into town, we were in line getting our favorite cheeseburgers, which is what I requested, when all our phones went off in the place. There was a tornado sighting, or start of a funnel cloud, about 4-5 miles from town so soon as we got our meal we raced home. Batten down the things that could potentially be damaged, as we were doing this the torrential rain hit! Horses were in the barn aisle way, chickens in, and all was okay. Got hail the size of marbles, that was interesting. 

All's well though....nothing like Mother Nature to get your blood pressure going! Had to call the son later on that night to please pick up some coffee beans for me, that is what we didn't get as we didn't go back into town due to the weather.


----------



## roadless

I took a personal day from work to finish up preparing my cottage for showing.
2 sets of folks coming every night this week.
Had I knew what I was doing I would have just had a couple open houses and be done with it...oh well live and learn.
Waiting on the grass to dry some so I can mow. 
This is sad but necessary, I am grateful for the time I was able to enjoy it and will be able to afford some things my home needs....


----------



## Cornhusker

I'm beat.
We had company all weekend, staying up until 2 in the morning, people in and out.
One niece graduated High School, another is now an RN, step son graduated nursing school and is now an LPN and my grandson graduated his first year of preschool.
People descended on our house like a swarm of locusts, eating and drinking and catching up with each other.
Lots of good stories told and retold, old arguments rehashed and a good time was had by all.
Oh, we also celebrated 2 birthdays and Mother's day.
Step son, his wife and little girl made the weekend even more enjoyable, they came all the way from Maryland for this madness.
We did some shooting, worked on a couple old cars, got the gray 4-wheeler running and drove the Z28 a little.
I think everyone had a good time, I know I did.
Now if everyone would just go home...............


----------



## Elevenpoint

Manic Monday....
Try to get Candy to hold still eating grain while I try and get a piece of barb wire out of her tail
Got about 4 foot then was able to get it even with bottom of her tail which is no small feat considering her wildness..plus it's already hot and humid
10 days of spring...now summer and 90 everyday
Broccoli bolted right away
Little grey cat is sick...not eating and hiding
Off to the vet in an hour with both cats and twin girl pups for shots etc and find out what's going on with her


----------



## Elevenpoint

All good from the vet trip
Bladder infection for her
Got a shot plus something for next five days
White cat good and healthy
Abby and Ally great shape and checked out good with no problems and they turned 11 last Friday
Back to vet on Friday with Itty Bitty and my mountain curs on Friday for all their shots
Comfortis pills for all for fleas and ticks
$$$$


----------



## Elevenpoint

At first nothing was wrong with her
No temp
Seemed fine
Tested her urine and that was the diagnosis
I thought at 10 years old she was maybe calming down
Nope
We'll be back to the 7 lb tornado soon!


----------



## newfieannie

that's good all your babies are healthy. my son is the same way with his 2 dogs.

I went shopping today. found chicken on sale 99 no frills. over2dollars in other stores. course they are all more expensive than no frills even WM.

I meant to get at my garden when I got back but what with one thing and another it didn't happen. I didn't have that much to do there but I like to keep up on the weeds.and sometimes I go out just to look at it. my rock garden is looking beautiful tonight . all the creeping phlox are in bloom. they don't last long but they put on a magnificent display while they are out.

my son took pics on Saturday because he said he hadn't seen anything with as much color all the way in. might get a pic. tomorrow. I saw a guy out there taking pics a little while ago. I really need a new fence but can't decide what. with a beautiful garden a person needs a good looking fence or every thing looks off.~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

There are thunderstorms in the forecast again. Haircuts this morning, a bit of ironing left over from closet cleaning, and catch up housework are on the to do list today. 

I need to order a dumpster for the "Great Barn Haul Out of 2018" too. There is almost 20 years worth of junk out there...


----------



## painterswife

Makes my morning when the sun is peaking over the mountain tops at 5 am.

Sunday we had a great test on the dog tracker. Our aussie and the neighbors dog headed into the mountains. Could see where they were going but could not get up the trail fast enough to call them back. My husband tried but they covered too much ground. I watched from home and saw them circle up to a pass and then south before they headed east. I was able to hop in my car drive the few miles to where they were close to a forest road. So two muddy dogs got a ride home after I called them down out of the hills.


----------



## newfieannie

still that's better than 60 years that I had to contend with in the den from Andrew. still got all of his records and record player that someone is taking off my hands in a bit.

not doing much today. just making carrot cakes for a luncheon tomorrow so have to stay mostly by the stove. it's overcast here and looks like rain. took all my peat pots with my herbs and sweet allysum out to the deck early. have to watch them. they are all up and growing so I don't want to lose them. i'll be glad when I can get the use of my dining room table again. ~Georgia


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> Makes my morning when the sun is peaking over the mountain tops at 5 am.
> 
> Sunday we had a great test on the dog tracker. Our aussie and the neighbors dog headed into the mountains. Could see where they were going but could not get up the trail fast enough to call them back. My husband tried but they covered too much ground. I watched from home and saw them circle up to a pass and then south before they headed east. I was able to hop in my car drive the few miles to where they were close to a forest road. So two muddy dogs got a ride home after I called them down out of the hills.


What kind of collar are you using?
I think I need one for the pug.
He took off with the St Bernard on Saturday, and she beat him home by 4 hours.
We have enough coyotes and lions, etc that it makes me worry when he's out and about.
He was so tired when he got home, he couldn't get up the front steps, just collapsed about half way up.
I'd appreciate a recommendation on a tracking collar.


----------



## painterswife

Cornhusker said:


> What kind of collar are you using?
> I think I need one for the pug.
> He took off with the St Bernard on Saturday, and she beat him home by 4 hours.
> We have enough coyotes and lions, etc that it makes me worry when he's out and about.
> He was so tired when he got home, he couldn't get up the front steps, just collapsed about half way up.
> I'd appreciate a recommendation on a tracking collar.


I have the Whistle 3 GPS tracker.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N7MWKWY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It really works great once you figure it out. You connect it to your wireless internet and set a "place". That is a certain distance around the house or property. Once your dog goes out of that area it starts sending emails or texts or both. Once the pet gets out of range from the wireless single it starts tracking by GPS. You need to be in an area where AT&T wireless has a signal. It burns through the battery when on GPS so you need to find them pretty fast. The battery last a few days when in wireless range. It costs but it is amazing how much piece of mind you get knowing you can you can find your babies.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> I have the Whistle 3 GPS tracker.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N7MWKWY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It really works great once you figure it out. You connect it to your wireless internet and set a "place". That is a certain distance around the house or property. Once your dog goes out of that area it starts sending emails or texts or both. Once the pet gets out of range from the wireless single it starts tracking by GPS. You need to be in an area where AT&T wireless has a signal. It burns through the battery when on GPS so you need to find them pretty fast. The battery last a few days when in wireless range. It costs but it is amazing how much piece of mind you get knowing you can you can find your babies.


Thanks, I was actually looking at that one 
Glad to know it works.


----------



## Elevenpoint

elevenpoint said:


> At first nothing was wrong with her
> No temp
> Seemed fine
> Tested her urine and that was the diagnosis
> I thought at 10 years old she was maybe calming down
> Nope
> We'll be back to the 7 lb tornado soon!


Seems back to normal today
Back to running her face into me and
making bread
Candy somehow got the last bit of barb wire out of her tail so I dont have to figure that out


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's not supposed to rain today.  

Mr. Pixie has an app't in the next biggest city, they have the best tuna poke bowl evah and he's bringing a couple home for supper, along with tom yum seafood ramen. 

I have to wait here for Best Buy to deliver and install his new TV. I will say the price has dropped considerably in 9 years, and he is extremely happy. Which I love.


----------



## newfieannie

Best Buy have good prices on lap top too my neighbor told me yesterday. never had one. I was thinking of getting one for when I go on a road trip this summer.

I wont get in the garden dividing until after 3pm and there is so much to divide. got some of the food pkd for the luncheon. it is all prepared though. chicken sandwiches and carott cake with cream cheese icing. I was hard pressed to find a few garnishes and decorations today. only a few pansies. plenty mint but very little parsley yet.

I left the pots with the seedlings out last night and we must have had a freeze because I see water froze in a bucket. I did have them under the barbecue but i'll likely have to set them again. looks like I'm going back to my fall jacket and a sweater today and I had plans to wear my new summer hat and clamdiggers and my sandals.












not like this I wont. it'll be back to socks and shoes.~Georgia


----------



## Cornhusker

We still have company, so I'm not getting anything done.
Maybe today............
Yesterday was primary voting day, and my brother ran for county commissioner.
He got 60% of the votes and since only one party fielded any candidates, he'll run unopposed in the general election, so he's pretty much guaranteed the job.
He'll have to vacate his seat on the hospital board, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.
We are all pretty stoked about the election and really proud of him.
Some time this week I'll have to go to town and finish a few little things on the new rental house, but that won't be too bad.
Other than that, I have a bunch of mowing to do and all this rain insures it'll be a slow mowing, so that's my plans for the week.


----------



## no really

Had my coffee watching the sun come up over the mountains. Good way to start the day.


----------



## emdeengee

I have not been on for a while because our big dog has been very ill for the past 12 days. The vet came to the house at 8 am two Sunday's ago and he and my husband took him in to the clinic. He spent 4 days on IV and antibiotics after all kinds of testing. He has a liver infection and they discovered a football sized mass behind the rib cage that appears to be very old so probably benign but could be causing the infection from pressing on the liver. The antibiotics have shrunk the mass. 

By last Friday I thought we were coming to the end as he could not stand or walk on his own - dragging his back legs - not eating and only drinking water when we forced him and was peeing all over himself . This turned out to be him flushing out the huge amounts of IV fluids they had put into him to flush out the toxins from the liver. An interesting note about the breed - Anatolian Shepherds - metabolize their food and water very slowly as compared to other dogs so it took longer for him to void the IV fluids. 

My husband has been sleeping in the family room on the camping mattress to be with him and on Friday night our Boy got up by himself, walked over to my husband, licked his face and then walked over to the water bowl for a drink and then lay back down on his mattress. Considering he could not walk at all on Friday day and my husband has been carrying the 150 lb dog in and out to so that we could hold him up to pee and poo it was like a miracle. Since then he has been steadily improving and peeing less and less. Last night he asked to go out and was moving so fast he dragged my husband behind him. Finally eating but very, very fussy.

Such a relief but still not sure we are out of the woods. 

Thankfully we have had great weather - no rain or snow - so going in and out with him has been easier and with all the laundry and floor mopping at least we did not have a lot of mud.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's chilly in here. Before I finish setting up the new TV and finishing the dang ironing, I may have to start a fire in the wood stove. Brrr.


----------



## Grey Mare

FINALLY got our AC fixed! YEA!! Been hot, muggy and humid...so far our area has gotten almost 6" of rain...while I despise mud, we do need it for the hay crops this year and for upcoming season to begin putting up squares for the winter come fall. 

Finish studying and writing down my notes from last nights lecture on electrolytes and fluid imbalance. Test on Tuesday, clinical's on Saturday. There is a medication math competency test Monday, I don't have to take it as I have already passed it, so will take that time to brush up on things, get my concept map done and go from there.

Hubby and I spoke a little this morning about our upcoming 32nd anniversary in July. One of our close friends may come here and visit, so if she does we may just have a big bbq with friends and family, if she can't then we may head to the beach or a B&B nearby for the weekend. As the date gets closer we will make final plans.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's still a grey day, but supposed to be warmer than yesterday and no rain. 

Mr. Pixie loves his TV and the UHD is a sharper image than regular HiDef. 

Puttering, housework, and paperwork today. I'll bring the mares in to check them over, and I think they're due for a deworming.


----------



## Cornhusker

Still have company..........I'll refrain from whining.
After work today, I have another eye appointment, I hope this one goes well.
Other than that, it's just another day in Paradise.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm sitting here contemplating what to cook for supper, pesto pizza with fresh mozzarella or spicy sausage egg roll in a bowl. The egg roll in a bowl is more keeping to the diet, but there is something to be said for a handmade, basil pesto and creamy mozzarella pizza crisp and golden on a stone as well... Definitely a first world problem.

Today I have to order the dumpster for the Great Barn Clean Out of 2018, more housework (it never ends), and the oldest Pixie daughter wants to do something on Sunday but can't decide what. I don't blame her, for the first time in two years she doesn't have some nursing test, paperwork, or clinical hanging over her head. She's leaning toward drunk brunch (endless mimosas are a SoCal thing I discovered last fall while visiting the youngest Pixie daughter) and tipsy shopping at a destination mall or a designer (very high end designer) outlet center about an hour outside NYC. Either is fine with me, I just want to see her relaxed.

It's decided- drunk brunch and tipsy shopping tomorrow at the destination mall. I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## roadless

It's amazing to me that as much as I have experienced the negative ways of the world, that I can still be naive .
I arranged to show my cottage last night, then realized I didn't have much correspondence with the person, nor even knew what he looked like.....unlike the others I showed it to.
I went to this guys FB page and saw all kinds of disturbing sexual posts and videos along with his laughing at robbery situations .
As I had given him the street but not the exact address I called my son- in- law and daughter , who immediately met me ....fortunately he was a no show.
I really need to step up my game and be more careful .
I am disappointed in myself.


----------



## Irish Pixie

roadless said:


> It's amazing to me that as much as I have experienced the negative ways of the world, that I can still be naive .
> I arranged to show my cottage last night, then realized I didn't have much correspondence with the person, nor even knew what he looked like.....unlike the others I showed it to.
> I went to this guys FB page and saw all kinds of disturbing sexual posts and videos along with his laughing at robbery situations .
> As I had given him the street but not the exact address I called my son- in- law and daughter , who immediately met me ....fortunately he was a no show.
> I really need to step up my game and be more careful .
> I am disappointed in myself.


I'm so glad nothing happened.


----------



## roadless

Thank you Irish Pixie!
Me too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Life sends us lessons. That was a gentle one.


----------



## MO_cows

Been doing some cleanup and ended up with quite a load of scrap. Plus some bags of crushed aluminum cans.









It hurts to scrap grandma's stove but I am not going to be able to use it like I once thought.









My guesstimate for this trip is $200.


----------



## MO_cows

Woo hoo! That load brought $300.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Woo hoo! That load brought $300.


That's excellent.


----------



## MO_cows

Irish Pixie said:


> That's excellent.


Sure is! Been eyeing a new purse from American West.......SOLD.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Sure is! Been eyeing a new purse from American West.......SOLD.


Yer my sista from another mista. Boots too? 

ETA: We need to see the bag...


----------



## Grey Mare

Went early this morning to the university for a one on one with one of my teachers to help boost my med surg knowledge and some extra help with a few subjects I was shaky on. Great teacher and I enjoy her help, as she makes learning a lot of fun, you retain things and is interesting. 

Had lunch with a friend and her young son, we went to a small Polish store where I got some goodies and 6 packages of pierogi's to freeze and eat and savor, these are homemade in the store. Haven't had any since my Gram passed away, she use to make them for me all the time, especially during the holidays, then after boiling them, fry then in real butter till golden brown on either side. Also a jar of red cabbage, some Polish cookies and large paczki for dessert tonight. 

Saw a former patient of mine who doesn't have much time left. Sat with her for an hour, just talking, making her smile, laughed a few times. She was a nurse when she was younger, so always loved to talk to me about what I was doing in class, how my studies were going, and then tell me about when she was a nurse and how things were done. Great woman with a beautiful soul. Will call in a few days to check on her and told her husband, if he needs me for anything during the day, even if it is a few hours sleep, let me know, I would be honored to sit with his wife, he needs the sleep and I can study while he does. 

Going to have someone come look at our deck so we can get an estimate on what it would cost to put a new, bigger one on the back of the house to enjoy or eat dinner on. Been saving up for a while for this as we don't spend a lot on extravagant items or stuff we really don't need. Hopefully this will begin soon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Heigh-ho, heigh-ho, heigh-ho it's off to shop we go... We're still deciding what we'd like to eat, if we want to do an escape or mystery room, drive go karts, but we'll have fun and our baby nurse will relax.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Doing a cost/benefit analysis on my current situation.


----------



## roadless

2 more showing of cottage today....pouring rain, not the ideal weather...


----------



## MO_cows

Well I almost bought a car today but we just couldn't quite get together on the bottom number. Got within $300 but I just made up mind how much I was going to spend and wouldn't come up. And what is with $199 admin fee? That was new to me. I am not paying their overhead. But it wasn't a total waste, I learned we have great credit scores. We don't use much credit so I was concerned. 

Tomorrow we have to bust out some work at dad's rental. They are coming to install some new flooring next week and we need to get some patching and painting done, also yank out the toilet and pedestal sink, stove and frig. And remove some baseboards to be put back after install.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We ended up at a Brazilian steak house for our nurse graduate's dinner last night, "meat sweats" is a real thing and so is having to waddle through a large mall to the car. 

We laughed, shopped, stopping for the occasional cocktail, and a good time was had by all.


----------



## Grey Mare

Sitting here writing flash cards for values for fluids, electrolytes, acid-balances, and I.V. fluid therapy....my head is swimming! 

Clinicals were great Saturday, had a great nurse to shadow, we did a lot together and next Saturday hope to do more wound care. 

Today were having an estimate on our deck we want. Would be nice to sit outside and study once this heat and humidity settle down. Nice to have the deck my husband wants as well, he deserves it. 

Funeral on Tuesday for a former patient I had when I was a hospice aide, still close friends with the family. 

Hope everyone has a happy weekend and filled with great adventures...


----------



## no really

Getting ready to return to work. Finishing up some paper work at home than packing clothes, which won't take long. I'm a light traveler. Meeting with the ranch manager to go over a few things but we'll probably spend a good deal of that time just talking and drinking coffee.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Donating platelets


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's happy shingles (Shingrix) vaccination day. Yay! I hope I can lift my arm tomorrow. We're dropping off four huge bags of clothes between Goodwill and the Rescue Mission this morning too. 

I'm going to work in the barn this afternoon, I think.


----------



## painterswife

Leaving your jeans in the dryer for too long is fine when you are young. No so fine when older. 

Left the tomatoes outside all night long. Will be glad to not have to take them in and out every night. Will have to cover them every once in a while though.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Leaving your jeans in the dryer for too long is fine when you are young. No so fine when older.
> 
> Left the tomatoes outside all night long. Will be glad to not have to take them in and out every night. Will have to cover them every once in a while though.


Damn dryers...


----------



## Cornhusker

For years I blamed the dryer for shrinking my jeans..........turned out the refrigerator was the offending appliance.


----------



## Cornhusker

We still have company.......................
Yesterday, the girls decided it'd be a good idea to drive around the fence at the other house....in the wheat field...
Ever drive in a wheat field after 6 inches of rain?
It's buried up to the running boards in wet clay which will turn to cement by tomorrow.
I'll go pull it out after work today.


----------



## Grey Mare

Cornhusker said:


> We still have company.......................
> Yesterday, the girls decided it'd be a good idea to drive around the fence at the other house....in the wheat field...
> Ever drive in a wheat field after 6 inches of rain?
> It's buried up to the running boards in wet clay which will turn to cement by tomorrow.
> I'll go pull it out after work today.


A life lesson is in order here Cornhusker...have the girls do the work, they did it they need to have the responsibility of clean up. That is how we taught a few hard lessons to our children that weren't soon repeated.

Ordered a case of buglyte feed through insect repellent...we have it BAD this year with biting bugs and no see `em on the horses belly. Terry got benadryl this morning for the itching, poor horse is walking over the low shrubs in the fields. This stuff greatly helped last year so we didn't get a quick enough jump on it this year but will quickly help. 

Study study study...story of my life...want a dream to happen, do it and do it well...girls in my class were surprised how much I pay, as I pay my own way, full tuition, no breaks or grants. Also don't have mommy and daddy helping me either...so I think that I take a lot of things much more seriously then a few of them as well and put in the time and effort, but this is also a dream I have always wanted.


----------



## painterswife

That buglyte sounds interesting.My horses hate fly spray. I might order some.


----------



## Grey Mare

painterswife said:


> That buglyte sounds interesting.My horses hate fly spray. I might order some.


We used it last year with really good success...I had to order a case as everywhere I looked they were out of stock...


----------



## MO_cows

Irish Pixie said:


> Yer my sista from another mista. Boots too?
> 
> ETA: We need to see the bag...


I picked this one:


----------



## mreynolds

But they all look the same....


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO cows, nice bag and American West is one of those brands that will never wear out. 

Raining again, more housework, blah blah blah. A new Stephen King book came out today so that's something to look forward to. 

The state of the country, the disregard for fellow citizens, the agendas, the lack of empathy has me depressed.


----------



## Grey Mare

Pretty bag....love the leather tooling. I though am not a girly girl and have frilly things, if it is a necessity yep then I have something. One year a good friend of mine got me a beautiful wallet with flowers, said I needed color in my life.  Now, my horse things, I will pay more for good quality...but me, I can do without.

Rather proud of the nation as a whole, standing up and standing firm and not willing to be bullied into anything. Not willing to give up yet another freedom or right. 

This rain has got to go! I need to mow the lawn as it is now starting to look like a jungle, though this morning we opened the inner gate and let the horses out on it, they are in heaven. Had something get to my lettuce and new baby kale plants...I suspect the local bunnies that inhabit the outer forested area of our pasture who come in at night to munch on the clover in the yard. 

Hubby is on vacation all week, told him he is in the way and needs to keep himself busy.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

It's a good day here in Central Texas. Sun shining, temperature rising. 

I'm in my office getting caught up on the bookkeeping for my various enterprises.

Need a break for exercise and lunch.


----------



## Cornhusker

My brother took a couple pictures on his way to my house this morning.
Sometimes it's worth going to work as early as we do.


----------



## Grey Mare

beautiful! I love the really early mornings with the fog below the tree tops...the sun just touching the earth...breathtaking...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Had one of those days where I realized that the cost/benefit analysis was going to tip the wrong way if I wasn’t careful.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Had one of those days where I realized that the cost/benefit analysis was going to tip the wrong way if I wasn’t careful.


I'm glad you caught it before it got away from you...


----------



## newfieannie

I spent over 2 hours in the bank today with my financial planner. I had to get things straightened out so I wouldn't have to go back until sept.

I am so tired and a terrible headache. I get more tired sitting than I do if I worked in the garden all day. it's a good thing I trust her completely because however much I've read up on it I just don't understand it. it would be so easy if she was the type to take advantage of me.it does happen around here quite often.

I thought I would get a few things done in the garden but by the time I swung by the grocery store and the post office it was 5pm and I was beat. tomorrow is going to be a light rain and I hope to plant my carotts and some cosmos etc. maybe do a little dividing.

still haven't been out to my country place. too much rain to mow out there anyway.it stays wet forever. I still have to paint the deck and all the windows frames in the city place and clean the walkways.,paint the retaining wall a different color from that odious gray that is there now. too cold yet. I don't care. whatever is not done by the first of august can stay undone. I'm leaving on my road trip. ~Georgia


----------



## Grey Mare

What a day yesterday. Our lop bunny, Oreo, wasn't acting right all day, didn't want to cuddle while I studied sitting on our bed, wasn't interested in being touched, and I knew she wasn't feeling good when I gave her her greens and she refused them, something she loves! Called the vet an hour and a half away who see's bunnies, they suggested that we bring her in right away, I was in class so my oh so wonderful husband took her. Good thing, her back teeth had sharp points on them, they were jabbing her in the cheek so they sedated her and cleaned her teeth up. Now the watch to ensure she starts to eat and drink again, along with the medications they sent home. 

Hoping and fingers crossed we get some sunshine..this rain is really not fun, 7 days now of rain. Pasture is a mud bowl. Barn smells, chicken coop smells, everyone is testy.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is our daughter's pinning ceremony, the entire NY Pixie contingent will be there for her. I designed the most beautiful bouquet of flowers with all her favorites, and we're going for ice cream after. 

Another housework/paperwork day, an early dinner out at a new to us BBQ place, and then the ceremony.


----------



## crehberg

Finally got a break in our continual light/heavy rain this morning. Course, I'm at work...but it's nice to see the sun. I'm glad to see the rain, too, though...we need it. Oh well...back to repair work. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Irish Pixie

There's been a lot of rain here too, crehberg. It's supposed to end today and nothing until at least next Monday. Everything is a disgusting muddy mess.


----------



## painterswife

Poured rain here yesterday and during the night. Still raining a bit. Everything is very green.


----------



## Cornhusker

It's green here too.
I did get some mowing done yesterday, and I'm sure the blades will need at least a good sharpening after this if not a replacement.
I'm not doing anything until I get through this round of mowing though, it's too tall and thick.
My pickup is still mired in mud, hoping when it dries a bit I can drive it out, otherwise, we'll need to get a tractor over there to pull it out.
May have to ask the neighbor to bring one of his across the road and give me a tug.
So much to do, but as soon as I get off work, I'm headed to town to see my grandkids. It's been a couple weeks and I need some time with the littles.
More fun than mowing anyway


----------



## Irish Pixie

More spring cleaning, this time the downstairs porch. I hope to eat supper (cowboy cut ribeyes, grilled asparagus and scallions, and a mixed greens salad) down there tonight, a few libations, the party lights, and good music. If it's like the last couple of nights the coyotes will sing as well. 

Mr. Pixie wants to brush hog the field (he's worried about fawns if he waits too long) but it's still just too wet. 

I just ordered a new grazing muzzle for the warmblood easy keeper mare, the older Thoroughbred held her weight well this year.


----------



## Cornhusker

Well, I didn't get to see the grandkids yesterday. Grandma decided to take them out of town for the day. 
I put the chair rail up in the dining room of the new rental house, so she can stop bugging me about that.
I went to the grocery store, hardware store and got some gas, and spent way more money than I wanted.
I had to restock a lot from company razing my house like locusts.
Today, I'm going to get my pickup out of the mud if I have to use explosives, and time permitting, I'll mow.
I want to have everything done so I can enjoy my 3 day weekend.


----------



## Grey Mare

Oreo is much much better today. Bouncing around and being herself, gave her a cup of baby spinach, she attacked with glee. 

Having issues with snakes in the coop....Hubby got a total of 5 out yesterday!! I am loathe to go in there now, not that I am afraid of snakes, I just don't like them surprising me! I am thankful that they are blacksnakes (bull snakes) and aren't poisonous, not fun to glance up and see one waiting for it's breakfast! 

Lawn is mowed, smells so good too, the front boxwood trimmed, same with the hedges around our bedroom window. Hubby was busy while I was in school.  

No real plans for the weekend. Have a few movies we may curl up on the bed and watch together, but other than that catch up since rain has stopped. Pick up branches and stuff that has fallen in the field, clean up around the hay barn and garage...


----------



## painterswife

It poured and thundered most of the night and the temp stayed above 40 so the pasture and the wildflowers are getting some good growth. I walked down the hill to the creek and it is running well. The eagles are flying overhead all day long. I think we must have a new nest just up the hill from us. The cranes are quiet so they are sitting on the nest and we will avoid that area on our hikes for the next 6 weeks or so.

I have family coming for the weekend so I will be busy. My tomatoes have been out all night for the last few days.  No more bringing them in and out.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's going to be warmish today (around 80) so I turned on the whole house fan to bring in the cool morning air while I took the dogs out and did all the morning chores, and it brought in the scent of lilacs from the dozen bushes that Mr. Pixie and I planted 10 years ago. Heavenly. 

I think I'm going to work on the front porches today, at least get them scrubbed and the door prepped for paint.


----------



## Cornhusker

I got my pickup out of the mud hole yesterday. A neighbor was farming across the road from where it was stuck and pulled it out for me with his big 'ol John Deere.
I told him I didn't have any money on me, but I had 2 ice cold beers and half of them were his if he wanted 
We drank that beer and chewed the fat a bit.
I think he's coming over this afternoon to bring me a check, so I better make sure I have another beer for him. 
I always appreciate it when people bring me money.
I think I'll finish mowing after work today and have that done.
Thinking about going to Kansas for the weekend, but I will probably just stay home and get stuff done.


----------



## Grey Mare

For the first time, last night in class I felt like no matter what I do or how hard I study, it isn't enough and the school only heaps MORE onto us instead of addressing the real issue. 

Pulled something in my back and turning is horribly painful, it will spasm and cause me to grind my teeth. So, will try to take it easy, drink plenty of fluids and take a muscle relaxant/anti-inflammatory to hopefully give it a rest and be okay for clinical tomorrow. 

Beautiful day, need to study, make flash cards, and medicate the bunny. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## Cornhusker

Our plant manager had the outside door open and a bird flew in.
We got his office closed off, then I caught it in my hat and took it outside.
Who says I don't get any exercise?


----------



## Irish Pixie

I watched the sun come up over the barn this morning while I had the dogs out. It's a lovely cool morning with the lilacs perfuming the air, the mares were laying down in the pasture, it's was idyllic. 

Now with almost the required amount of caffeine in my system, I'm contemplating my day.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am at a quilting retreat with a family of wonderful women friends frim the neighborhood I grew up in. Four sisters, the mom, and the daughter on the second oldest sister. 

It is incredible to be with folks who treat each other well.


----------



## Cornhusker

Beautiful morning here, and I really don't have any plans for today.
I need to run the weedeater and a little touch up mowing, but I also need to get the mud out of the wheels of my pickup.
Need to do some spring cleaning out front and try to get a little curb appeal.
I need to tear down the pool and put it away, my insurance company is charging more to have it here than I paid for it.
They say it's a hazard, but I don't see how, it's only 40 inches deep.
I need to find better, cheaper insurance.


----------



## painterswife

Beautiful cool morning. Family here New quilts my Mom made for me.


----------



## no really

Meeting friends and heading over to Arlington National Cemetery.


----------



## whiterock

no really tried to send you a pm and wouldn't go through.


----------



## gerold

no really said:


> Meeting friends and heading over to Arlington National Cemetery.


Pulled a friends truck out of county road ditch that had been graded yesterday. A little rain last night made the new dirt road a bit slick.
Working on floor framing on small vacation cabin building for my daughter. Hot outside. Will do a bit of bush hogging this morning also. Have a couple hundred acres that need trimmed down a bit.


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> Beautiful cool morning. Family here New quilts my Mom made for me.
> View attachment 66180
> View attachment 66181


Nice,

My mom had a quilt rack and made a ton of them, but they are long gone. When I was a kid (about 1848) I had 8 siblings and mom would make our shirts, boys underwear and dresses for my four sisters. Back then critter feed came in sacks with a floral design and my parents would pick out the bags that had the design mom was working on for our clothes as well as bed sheets and scraps to do quilts.


----------



## no really

whiterock said:


> no really tried to send you a pm and wouldn't go through.


I'm using my phone right now. Not sure why the PM wouldn't go through. I'll check when I get home.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Beautiful cool morning. Family here New quilts my Mom made for me.
> View attachment 66180
> View attachment 66181


They are lovely, your mom does great work.


----------



## gerold

Irish Pixie said:


> They are lovely, your mom does great work.


 


Irish Pixie said:


> They are lovely, your mom does great work.


Yep. Nice. Grandmother made all her Grandkids one when they got married.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

What a hoot this is. Eight of us women, ages 40 to 88. All alphas. Two with walkers. One with a cane. 

The dinner planning discussion about how many cars and who was riding in which car should have been videotaped for YouTube.


----------



## alida

I and two of my sisters met with our recently widowed aunt (one month) and went to a lilac festival in a smaller village a couple hours away. Perfect weather! It was sunny, with a breeze most of the time, and none of the rain that was called for. You could smell the lilacs in the town. The lilac walk, which meanders through a park/woods is planted with over 25 varieties, 300+ in total, many sponsored by organizations. We went to a "high tea", did some shopping and had a thoroughly good time. My aunt enjoyed it very much,which was the whole idea. 
After we took my aunt home all of us went our own way and I'm back in the city with a bunch of lilacs to enjoy tonight.


----------



## Farmerjack41

Just back from second family funeral in two weeks. The last of the great generation, both in their 90's so had a full life.

Have 40 acres of hay on the ground, so time to start baling. Weather has cooled so plenty of dew, won't have to bale at night. No rain in site so will knock down another 40. Maybe get first cutting up without any rain, sure makes it worth a lot more money. Of course everyone having the same good luck, price may drop a little.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's lightly raining, a bit humid, but a nice quiet morning, and the birds are very happy.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

We all snore!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> We all snore!


LOL. Did anyone sleep?


----------



## roadless

Another showing of the cottage this morning...starting to rain , ugh.
This process is really wearing on me, particularly because I don't want to sell...


----------



## Irish Pixie

roadless said:


> Another showing of the cottage this morning...starting to rain , ugh.
> This process is really wearing on me, particularly because I don't want to sell...


No offers yet? You seem to have lots of people looking. 

I'm sorry it's hard on you.


----------



## roadless

Thanks Irish Pixie. 
What is tricky for folks is that it is a cash sale, since it is a cottage on leased land. I did have offers on rent to own but I'm not interested in doing that.
I am selling it for 2k less than I bought it for, and hopefully don't have to go any lower.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yesterday was a lovely day. Since the grands are getting bigger, I follow the grocery store sale flyers and find the best deals on cereal and combine them with coupons, and drop it off. This makes Nonnie and Papa the best because we have special powers and don't have to buy "good for you" cereal. We dropped off six boxes yesterday and they were still deciding on which to have for breakfast when we left. 

Did some shopping, went to lunch at Chili's, finished shopping, came home and put everything away (the worst part) and sat down on the downstairs porch while Mr. Pixie made dinner. All in all, a quiet but wonderful day. 

Today, if I get half of my list done it will be a miracle... Gah.


----------



## painterswife

Family has left. I am recovering from lack of sleep as my Mom does not sleep and keeps me up all night. Lots of rain and thunderstorms moving through. Really need to spray the pastures but not getting done this week.


----------



## Cornhusker

Spent the weekend pretty much by myself with the exception of a few hours Saturday morning when my neighbor came over to drink coffee and do a little shooting.
We had storms all weekend, and luckily the worst went around us.
I did get caught in one on my way back from the cemetery Sunday. It was raining and hailing so hard I couldn't hear the radio or see the road.
The wind was blowing a good 60 MPH, and I should have pulled over, but was trying to get home before the dirt roads fell apart.
By the time I got home, it was just raining with some lightening and thunder.
Anyway it was a long, wet, quiet weekend.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

It is a beautiful day! I am going to my new office/house/studio. Watering plants, bookkeeping, organizing. 

Have to put new door gaskets on the fridge so I can have cold water and beer.


----------



## gerold

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It is a beautiful day! I am going to my new office/house/studio. Watering plants, bookkeeping, organizing.
> 
> Have to put new door gaskets on the fridge so I can have cold water and beer.


Clean and a little cooler today. Grass is high at the main house. Takes 3 hours to cut the grass there. Get it done today before more rain comes in.


----------



## painterswife

My horses are spending a lot of time on the front lawn. My gas lawn mower is spending a lot of time resting in the barn. I am in charge of moving the horses. It works well for me.


----------



## Irish Pixie

This evening I leave to watch the grands until Sunday, our daughter chose a trip to FL with her hubby as a graduation present. 

I don't know who will have the harder few days, me or Mr. Pixie. He has to work until Friday _and_ take care of the critters here, I just have to keep our grandsons from destroying their parent's house. 

Please think kind thoughts for both of us.


----------



## po boy

I finished this project yesterday between showers and escorting a pig to what I thought was his home but it followed me back to my house. My deck is 15 x 30 and decided to build this make shift table. It can lifted off the deck if need be. Just planted those Vinca in that bucket and there is lemon mint, sage and basil, that I am giving my neighbor.


The other picture is one of my two impatient stands on the front porch.
I have been having some trees taken down and had a nice hollow log to set a New Guinea Impatient in.
A dog just escorted that pig 600 feet across my yard, across the dam and down onto the drive that goes to that house behind me. Kinda funny


----------



## Irish Pixie

We missed the window of opportunity to brush hog, and it would have been dry enough this weekend, Mr. Pixie saw a doe and her fawn in the horse pasture a little while ago.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Day one of the Nonnie and grands adventure has begun, and so far so good. Granddaughter made it to the bus on time, dressed appropriately, hair done, and with her backpack. Now I have to wrestle the boys into clothes. 

My son in law is a brilliant man, they have 3 TVs and I don't do electronics, so he took pics of each remote, labeled them, and color coded how to use them. Brilliant.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Put them away in a drawer.


----------



## Irish Pixie

They watch educational stuff, my oldest grandson taught himself the alphabet when he was 2. Not all screen is horrible, right now they're learning shapes and problem solving with Team Umizumi while hitting each other with couch pillows.


----------



## oneraddad

Great memories will be made today while looking at screens instead of going out and experiencing something different than the norm.


----------



## po boy

Irish Pixie said:


> They watch educational stuff, my oldest grandson taught himself the alphabet when he was 2. Not all screen is horrible, right now they're learning shapes and problem solving with Team Umizumi while hitting each other with couch pillows.


I think Alice meant the kids


----------



## Irish Pixie

po boy said:


> I think Alice meant the kids


My favorite screen will always be Yo Gabba Gabba and Stranger Things.


----------



## newfieannie

been baking for a sale since 8am. it's been cold and windy here most of the time. today all of a sudden a heat wave. 27 C right now I had to give up baking and come downstairs where it's cool. I tried to sit under the awning but was driven in. not a soul moving on this street not even the animals. probably all in their basements. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Day two of the hostage situation dawned hot, humid, and raining. I was warned that my two year grandson "doesn't like bugs", I was not told that he freaks THO when he _thinks_ he sees one. It makes even eating on the deck an experience. It's a good he's very sweet, he runs up multiple times a day, hugs my legs, and says "dank do, Nonnie" and "wove you, Nonnie". 

Gotta run, we're on the 10 minute count down to the bus.


----------



## painterswife

Hubby asked me last night who Kayne West was today. I explained and asked why. Seems Kayne is staying in a place beside where he is working and wandering all over the neighbor hood and job site. Hubby said he sees this guy several times and everyone is all in a tizzy and he has no clue who he is. Guess he had some king of big industry event north of Jackson at one of the ranches.


----------



## painterswife

Looks like Kayne blasted out Hip hop at midnight at the bonfire. Glad I was not there.


----------



## newfieannie

it's all so lovely PO boy. I did that with a stump that was too hard to dig up and in the rock garden. it's decaying now though. lovely little boy IP. wish I hade some around.

it's 30C right now on the deck. managed to divide some iris. got some chicken legs in baking. made a few lassy mogs. just too hot to bake. too hot to even stay upstairs. beautiful on the lower level. took a few pics. my lilacs are beautiful and permeating the yard and sidewalk with their lovely fragrance,. I have 8 all different. made a little garden with frogs and fairies etc. where the old tree was.






~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

You have a beautiful yard, Georgia.

Yesterday was a trying day with the grands, especially the two year old, because of the rain, humidity, and possible bugs, but we made it through. Mr. Pixie is going to spend the day with us, and supper will be something good like Vietnamese or Thai and Popeye's chicken for the kids. We decided that tonight would be game night and we'll play Yetti in the spaghetti and Trouble, have ice cream, and after watch the movie Coco. 

I am looking forward to sleeping in my own bed tomorrow night...


----------



## Clem

One of my neighbors is an extreme early bird. A day or 2 ago, she called me to let me know that there was a deer grazing across the road at the edge of the clear-cut and my line. She determined that it was a doe. I didn't much think so, because this time of year, the does would likely be accompanied by their offspring.

This morning, just a few minutes before I would normally wake up, I swam out of a good solid sleep to a ringing sound. Same neighbor calling. I groggily said hello and she excitedly said, and I quote "That doe is there again, with her phone"


----------



## roadless

Clem said:


> One of my neighbors is an extreme early bird. A day or 2 ago, she called me to let me know that there was a deer grazing across the road at the edge of the clear-cut and my line. She determined that it was a doe. I didn't much think so, because this time of year, the does would likely be accompanied by their offspring.
> 
> This morning, just a few minutes before I would normally wake up, I swam out of a good solid sleep to a ringing sound. Same neighbor calling. I groggily said hello and she excitedly said, and I quote "That doe is there again, with her phone"



I think your neighbor likes you...


----------



## crehberg

Worked this AM, ran home and jumped on the mower. Just did get Mom's horse pasture cut before the bottom fell out. Think it's time for a nap now...


----------



## Irish Pixie

Clem said:


> One of my neighbors is an extreme early bird. A day or 2 ago, she called me to let me know that there was a deer grazing across the road at the edge of the clear-cut and my line. She determined that it was a doe. I didn't much think so, because this time of year, the does would likely be accompanied by their offspring.
> 
> This morning, just a few minutes before I would normally wake up, I swam out of a good solid sleep to a ringing sound. Same neighbor calling. I groggily said hello and she excitedly said, and I quote "That doe is there again, with her phone"


Is "phone" the southern pronunciation of "fawn"? 

Mr. Pixie is out working the bucks and farts (that's horsewomen speak for playing) out of the grands.


----------



## Clem

They are homophones(HA!!).

Why, do you pronounce one of them "phonn"? Which one? Why?
How do you pronounce "awning"? "onning"?
or "bone"? "bonn"?
Folks up north, having breakfast at the crack of dawn, are they, indeed, having breakfast at the crack of don?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Clem said:


> They are homophones(HA!!).
> 
> Why, do you pronounce one of them "phonn"? Which one? Why?
> How do you pronounce "awning"? "onning"?
> or "bone"? "bonn"?
> Folks up north, having breakfast at the crack of dawn, are they, indeed, having breakfast at the crack of don?


The dawn/don thing is more west, I think. Although I do usually use "sunrise" to avoid confusion. I say "awning" and "bone" too. I do tend toward New Yorwk tho, too close to the City I guess. 

I like southern accents, my youngest was in southern VA long enough to pick up a slight one, and she says "ya'll".


----------



## newfieannie

can you believe it? 30+ C yesterday setting records all over the place. down to 6C now. feels colder. going down to 2C tonight. wouldn't doubt but we would have frost. I just brought in my basil.cold is not good for it. yesterday one of my new guinea impatients fried. weird weather! 

I dropped the food off at the church sale at 8am and went out to the country today. dropped my sons food off.got the pump set up on the well and the mower going. rain poured down so didn't get any mowing done. did a little bit around the doorway with the push mower but she kept bogging down. there's always next week. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is the last day of Nonnie and the grands adventure, and I'm really looking forward to sleeping in my own bed tonight. I don't mind sharing, I do with the 5 lb guard dog that wears a sweater, the deaf as a post beagle, and Mr. Pixie (thankfully it's a Cali King) every night, but I think my youngest grandson sharpens his toenails. 

I'm going to clean my daughter's kitchen and dining room today, after that a commando grocery shopping trip, and then Mr. Pixie and I are going to Chili's where I'll try the marg of the month, Citrus Bomb. Perhaps several. After that, home sweet home.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Buffet breakfast at local diner. Then Farmers Market.


----------



## gerold

Irish Pixie said:


> Today is the last day of Nonnie and the grands adventure, and I'm really looking forward to sleeping in my own bed tonight. I don't mind sharing, I do with the 5 lb guard dog that wears a sweater, the deaf as a post beagle, and Mr. Pixie (thankfully it's a Cali King) every night, but I think my youngest grandson sharpens his toenails.
> 
> I'm going to clean my daughter's kitchen and dining room today, after that a commando grocery shopping trip, and then Mr. Pixie and I are going to Chili's where I'll try the marg of the month, Citrus Bomb. Perhaps several. After that, home sweet home.


Let me understand this. You sleep with a dog.


----------



## newfieannie

you might be surprised at the many people who sleep with their dogs. my son does. 2 of them. a lab and a beagle. I think my sister in Ontario has 6 or 7 little ones that she sleeps in a recliner with every night since her husband passed. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Mine sleeps on the floor by my bed.


----------



## Irish Pixie

gerold said:


> Let me understand this. You sleep with a dog.


Yup, I sleep with two dogs- the 5 lb guard dog who wears a sweater and the deaf as a post beagle.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Well, well, well. I had a finish carpenter friend come by my new house today. A trained eye found much more that was either unfinished or ill finished that I had.

I think the original builder has blocked my calls and texts.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Well, well, well. I had a finish carpenter friend come by my new house today. A trained eye found much more that was either unfinished or ill finished that I had.
> 
> I think the original builder has blocked my calls and texts.


Not good. I hope you don't have to take them to court.

ETA: Actually, in some states you can go through the Attorney General for fraud, I know in NY you can.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Irish Pixie said:


> Not good. I hope you don't have to take them to court.


There might be a few rare cases but the lawyers get paid and the so called winner most times get nothing


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Yeah. I am going to let it go now. Their father passed away during the latter part of the build, and one of the brothers just had a child born nine weeks early.


----------



## gerold

Irish Pixie said:


> Yup, I sleep with two dogs- the 5 lb guard dog who wears a sweater and the deaf as a post beagle.


Ok I guess that is ok. Just so you don't let your Cat sleep with a baby.


----------



## Irish Pixie

gerold said:


> Ok I guess that is ok. Just so you don't let your Cat sleep with a baby.


That is an old wives' tale. 

I'm still catching up on things here at home that didn't get done while I was watching the grands.


----------



## Cornhusker

I haven't done much but go to work the last week or so, I just don't have any energy.
I don't know if it's the weather or what, but I'm just wore out all the time these days.
Maybe I need more coffee.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Coffee on the deck this morning. Then a list of fun errands.


----------



## Grey Mare

Studying for two chapters on the Integumentary System and deep burns, final on our SIMs tonight, Wednesday final for math competency, and Thursday final for overall class. LOTS of studying and coffee. Saturday at clinical's our patient assessment and history is due. Next comes psych class, we got our new schedule for the class last night, oh boy the family won't be seeing me come out of the den or my desk for some weeks, it is heavy and lots of studying and homework. 

Have a nest of cardinal's outside out bedroom window in the burberry bush. I check on them every morning, their 3 eggs hatched, cutest things ever. Native American's believe that the cardinal heralds someone who has passed coming back to tell you something or to keep an eye on you. 

Rain finally broke and sun came out yesterday, I didn't know whether to laugh or cry, it has been so wet and muddy. Grass is going to need to be mowed but as soon as the ground is hard in the yard, were going to let the horses out on it to do a bit of trimming and mowing for us. 

Have a ground hog who is attempting to take up residence in our hay barn, already two nice large trenches/tunnels in there on either side and were bent on getting him out. Husband is going to have to do the extreme as I don't want holes in the hay barn under the pallets and foundation.


----------



## no really

Waiting to catch a flight, normal work stuff. Airport coffee stinks and is expensive and I know better than waiting to get it there. LOL. Work on my house in Texas is coming along, wish I was there.


----------



## Myrth

Cool morning here. Sweatshirt weather. It feels nice after the record heat we have had.

Chicks are enjoying their heat lamp. Puppies are snuggling momma. All are fed. I am nursing a bad headache - sinus related, due to pollen. Listening to a mourning dove along with many other bird songs - quite the chorus.

Have much to do, but just can’t quite get motivated yet. Sipping coffee and waiting for the aspirin to kick in.


----------



## newfieannie

it's pouring again today. my son dropped by my country place last night after work and did all my mowing. good thing or it would have been awhile before I could have gotten at it. it was already a ft high when I was out on sunday but raining then also.

he's such a good son. I got to try to find him a good used car because it costs so much for gas to drive so far to work in his truck.

I pulled on my rain gear and divided and transplanted today. a perfect day for it! the new perennial bed I started last year is just about filled in now. i just have to bring a couple more plants from the country.

I might start a rose border if I can find a spot because I see there are many babies growing under my old fashioned rose tree. I guess I could dig up on each side of the walkway. that's about all the room I got now. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Paperwork, phone calls for appointments, house and barn cleaning, my life is just so dang exciting...  But for now, I need more coffee.


----------



## painterswife

I have 9 babies chicks I got at the feed store. A hen took them in and made them hers. They are a couple of weeks old and I was able to integrate them with the flock on the weekend. No rain for 4 days now. Went from 29 on Saturday morning to over 80 the last few days. Finally have been able to start weed spraying. Hubby working way to many hours trying to finish up a job.


----------



## MO_cows

DH spot sprayed the thistles in the pasture. He missed a stand here and there, but the ones he got are dying. It is very satisfying to watch them shrivel and turn brown.

Did something I haven't done in 14 years....bought a car at a dealership. Ruby the old red caddy has been retired. This is Pearl. I hope we have a loooong and happy relationship.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO Cows, Pearl is very pretty. 

Today is errand, shopping, blood work, and date lunch day. Plus we must take the returnable bottles and cans to the Can Man. I let it go so long there are four large black trash bags full.  I'll bet there is $20 worth.


----------



## painterswife

Beautiful this morning. 46 degrees. The lake is full. The sky is lightning up. The house was cool enough that I put on an extra blanket. Tomatoes get to stay out all night again. 

My neighbor has a pasture full of horses. All his outfitting horses. Twenty or more. Even a few mules. All shapes and colors. My girls keep eyeing the bunch hoping there is a stud that will jump the fence and come visit. Going to be another beautiful day..


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was 45/46 here this morning too, I had to put on a hoodie to take the dogs out. They didn't dither, and the 5 lb guard dog is back to wearing a sweater. Warming today to 70+ (it had been low 60s) and tonight 55, the sun might come out too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

76 and happy for it. I replanted some flower boxes with summer varieties. 

Heading to Marble Falls for a native plant landscaping event.


----------



## Grey Mare

Final tonight...got a 94 on my last chapter test of 2 chapters...so I am not too worried. We start psych Monday...

Sitting studying yesterday afternoon a very vibrant dark blue caught my eye. The most beautiful little bird was eating out of our back deck feeder...I believe it was an Indigo Bunting. Then the hubby and I got to watch Papa Cardinal herd around one of his young fledglings and encouraging it to fly. Don't know who was more worried for the wee little thing, him or I! 

Have a girl in our class who is 20, swears like no one's business and uses the F word like it was an everyday thing. I finally very nicely told her it makes me very annoyed to hear her speak in such vulgarity, she called me "simple" and "naive", didn't see a problem with it and blames it on her "anger management issues". Teacher says she tries to ignore it, as it is that generation...I told her no it is a generation who doesn't get told no and enough already!


----------



## painterswife

Grey Mare said:


> Final tonight...got a 94 on my last chapter test of 2 chapters...so I am not too worried. We start psych Monday...
> 
> Sitting studying yesterday afternoon a very vibrant dark blue caught my eye. The most beautiful little bird was eating out of our back deck feeder...I believe it was an Indigo Bunting. Then the hubby and I got to watch Papa Cardinal herd around one of his young fledglings and encouraging it to fly. Don't know who was more worried for the wee little thing, him or I!
> 
> Have a girl in our class who is 20, swears like no one's business and uses the F word like it was an everyday thing. I finally very nicely told her it makes me very annoyed to hear her speak in such vulgarity, she called me "simple" and "naive", didn't see a problem with it and blames it on her "anger management issues". Teacher says she tries to ignore it, as it is that generation...I told her no it is a generation who doesn't get told no and enough already!


I agree, it is not the generation. Swearing in workplace or at school in a classroom situation is not really needed. I would have said something as well.


----------



## Cornhusker

Grey Mare said:


> Final tonight...got a 94 on my last chapter test of 2 chapters...so I am not too worried. We start psych Monday...
> 
> Sitting studying yesterday afternoon a very vibrant dark blue caught my eye. The most beautiful little bird was eating out of our back deck feeder...I believe it was an Indigo Bunting. Then the hubby and I got to watch Papa Cardinal herd around one of his young fledglings and encouraging it to fly. Don't know who was more worried for the wee little thing, him or I!
> 
> Have a girl in our class who is 20, swears like no one's business and uses the F word like it was an everyday thing. I finally very nicely told her it makes me very annoyed to hear her speak in such vulgarity, she called me "simple" and "naive", didn't see a problem with it and blames it on her "anger management issues". Teacher says she tries to ignore it, as it is that generation...I told her no it is a generation who doesn't get told no and enough already!


I have a brother-in-law that uses F-bombs like commas.
One evening a few years ago, we were at my grandma's house for supper, and he was dropping F-bombs all over the place.
I took him aside and told him to stop dropping F-bombs around Grandma.
He looked puzzled and said "What the (Fword) is an F-bomb?"
Can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Grey Mare

I been coming a little later than normal to class and if I have a few minutes, head to the library to sit and study or relax a few minutes till I have to be in class. Just can't tolerate it. Makes me sad to see what nurses of our future are becoming....no wonder we have such a huge shortage of good ones...


----------



## painterswife

Grey Mare said:


> I been coming a little later than normal to class and if I have a few minutes, head to the library to sit and study or relax a few minutes till I have to be in class. Just can't tolerate it. Makes me sad to see what nurses of our future are becoming....no wonder we have such a huge shortage of good ones...


Don't worry there are a bunch of new nurses that I know that are great. Actually I seem to know of several in and among my frinds and family.


----------



## emdeengee

Irish Pixie said:


> Day two of the hostage situation dawned hot, humid, and raining. I was warned that my two year grandson "doesn't like bugs", I was not told that he freaks THO when he _thinks_ he sees one. It makes even eating on the deck an experience. It's a good he's very sweet, he runs up multiple times a day, hugs my legs, and says "dank do, Nonnie" and "wove you, Nonnie".
> 
> Gotta run, we're on the 10 minute count down to the bus.



You might suggest to his parents that the make a terrarium or bug-ar-ium for him starting out with some of the nicer bugs like ladybugs, caterpillars, butterflies. But none that eat the others!


----------



## Irish Pixie

emdeengee said:


> You might suggest to his parents that the make a terrarium or bug-ar-ium for him starting out with some of the nicer bugs like ladybugs, caterpillars, butterflies. But none that eat the others!


I'll suggest it to them. His sister and brother now refer to him as "Bug Boy."


----------



## newfieannie

frost again last night. I covered what annuals I have . I grow mostly perennials and herbs. I did have basil set but in the house. vineyards were hit hard. apples and blueberry. they'll be sky high this year. 

my blueberries came through but they were on a hill. some places had snow. I have so much to do. painting and whatnot. too cold to get at it yet, last year this time I had the deck and retaining wall painted by this time. 

still have my flannelette sheets on. too cold to change to cotton yet. I had the heating pad on last night. I did go out today and clean up all the brush I had back of the house and tied it all up in the required bundles for recycle day. had to wear a fall jacket and cap.~Georgia


----------



## Grey Mare

Our son Drew, when he was smaller, had a huge aversion to anything that flew....after a few months of this, caught a handful of moths and put them down his shirt. Mean of me? Probably...but he got over the aversion quickly when he realized what they were and they were tickling him. He still teases me about it to this day, and he is 23 years old, we laugh about it when were outside throwing hay or he is helping me do something that is outside.

Another class down..onward to Psych....8 months to graduation


----------



## gerold

Grey Mare said:


> Final tonight...got a 94 on my last chapter test of 2 chapters...so I am not too worried. We start psych Monday...
> 
> Sitting studying yesterday afternoon a very vibrant dark blue caught my eye. The most beautiful little bird was eating out of our back deck feeder...I believe it was an Indigo Bunting. Then the hubby and I got to watch Papa Cardinal herd around one of his young fledglings and encouraging it to fly. Don't know who was more worried for the wee little thing, him or I!
> 
> Have a girl in our class who is 20, swears like no one's business and uses the F word like it was an everyday thing. I finally very nicely told her it makes me very annoyed to hear her speak in such vulgarity, she called me "simple" and "naive", didn't see a problem with it and blames it on her "anger management issues". Teacher says she tries to ignore it, as it is that generation...I told her no it is a generation who doesn't get told no and enough already!


Have 4 blue birds setting on nest for 2 weeks now in big bird house. Fun to watch male bring food and guarding the nest.
My Daughter teaches college at two colleges in L.B. Ca. No profanity is allowed in classes there. No problem in her classrooms with swearing. She did have one girl that could not follow this rule. She was kicked out of college just for using profanity in the classrooms. Sad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Profanity isn't a big deal around our house, never has been, the words that were never allowed were racial, sexual orientation, and gender slurs- words that hurt. They were our bad words, and there were consequences for using them. 

Mr. Pixie and I had a great day yesterday, the trip to the Can Man was $27+ that's a lot of cans at 5 cents each. We picked up fresh veggies and strawberries at a local market, had an early lunch at Chili's (the margarita of the month is a Citrus Bomb and it's good). He made me supper last night- samosas for an app, grilled country style ribs with a dry rub and Dinosaur BBQ sauce, asparagus, and zucchini, it was just a nice day to be together.


----------



## Cornhusker

I went to see the grandkids yesterday after work.
They were all busy putting up a pool, one of those inflatable ring things about 12 ft across and 3 ft deep. Just right for little kids.
The pool in town used to be free, but they built a new one and charge so much to get in, most families can't afford it.
It's a shame really.
I took the kids 7 and 4 for a walk to the quickie mart to get a slushy, and it was like herding cats.
Next time, I'm taking the car.
We got to the slushy machine and the 7 year old new how to work it and got her own. I asked my 4 year old grandson what kind he wanted and he told me strawberry. I made him a strawberry slushy and handed it to him. He immediately bellered that he didn't want a red one, he wanted a green one.
"You said strawberry"
"I want green strawberry"
I tend to forget he can't read. 
So I made him a green "strawberry" and told him we'll give the red one to Mom and we'll buy Daddy a fountain Sprite.
All was well, we got some candy after a few minutes of angst and indecision and finally made it to the checkout.
We walked out the door and of course the little girl wanted to get ahead of us, grandson was trying to drink his slushy and walk at the same time, so that was pretty slow going.
Both of them wanted to look in the storm drain until I explained about the alligators.
Halfway home, 4 year old dropped his green strawberry slushy and of course, it spilled all over.
Tragedy! 
I never saw a kid so broken hearted.
I gave him Mom's red slushy and he was ok.
Now I know why they don't go for walks very often.


----------



## newfieannie

my garden looks so lovely tonight or this morning I should say. I was just out there at 2am. the new soft street lights we had last year are shining over the garden and the white bushes look silvery.also the solar lights are flashing blue and red. first I thought there was snow over everything until I went out. wish I knew how to take pics at night. so quiet if it wasn't still so cold I would have sat down for a bit. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

The tomatoes will have to come in tonight. Forecast is 30 degrees the next two nights. Cloudy today but likely no rain. Going to work on cleaning the shop today.


----------



## MO_cows

Today we have been shuffling cars around within the family. My stepdad bought DH's slow flip Expedition and we ended up delivering it to Harrisonville. Slow flip because he ended up keeping it more than 2 years even though he bought it intending to flip it. We weren't home from that delivery very long when DS came along and needed our trailer to deliver a not quite running pickup he is trading with his cousin, our nephew. And since he was using the trailer, why not get dad to come along and pull it with his truck. DH just replaced all the u joints and carrier bearings along the drive shaft so this I guess will be quite the test drive. After 220k miles and maxing out the 18k tags many times, can't begrudge that truck a few new parts.


----------



## newfieannie

brush fire here tonight . mandatory evacuations. 20 acres woods burning. been windy all day. sure that didn't help. I don't think it will get this far. no trouble to smell the smoke when I open the window.air quality warning in effect. I wonder how a brush fire started after all the rain we've had. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

Hard frost last night. The house is like an ice box.  Washed both dogs on the weekend. Aussies. Hair everywhere now. I keep brushing, hair keeps flying. Got started on cleaning up the shop.

Picked out a new project. We are going to make a slab counter top with an epoxy river. Need to get a slab in the next couple of weeks. Here is an example.


----------



## MO_cows

Woo hoo! Another milestone of life for DGD. She just got hired for her first job. It's with as close to a fine dining establishment as it gets out in our county. She plans to go to culinary school after she graduates from high school, this will be a good stepping stone on that path.


----------



## newfieannie

fire is under control. people are allowed back in their homes. my son was working at one of the homes in that area all week and he was there today. he was watching the helicopters taking water from the lakes. good thing there are lakes all around.

I burned up my frying pan today. must have turned on the burner and came on downstairs. I was hearing this sound forever. I kept thinking it was the timer on my bedroom clock. checked it out and got as far as the stairs and the smoke hit me. had to go through it to get upstairs and get the windows open.

what a mess I had. i'll probably be cleaning for a week. already cleaned the stove and whatnot. my throat is still sore with the smoke I inhaled before I got a chance to get a wet cloth to cover my face.I don't think the frying pan will live through it. one of my good iron ones too. ~Georgia


----------



## crehberg

newfieannie said:


> fire is under control. people are allowed back in their homes. my son was working at one of the homes in that area all week and he was there today. he was watching the helicopters taking water from the lakes. good thing there are lakes all around.
> 
> I burned up my frying pan today. must have turned on the burner and came on downstairs. I was hearing this sound forever. I kept thinking it was the timer on my bedroom clock. checked it out and got as far as the stairs and the smoke hit me. had to go through it to get upstairs and get the windows open.
> 
> what a mess I had. i'll probably be cleaning for a week. already cleaned the stove and whatnot. my throat is still sore with the smoke I inhaled before I got a chance to get a wet cloth to cover my face.I don't think the frying pan will live through it. one of my good iron ones too. ~Georgia


Glad they got the fire under control. One of them things that'll make your butt cheeks clench, for sure!


----------



## newfieannie

I'm heading out to my country place first thing in the morning. got to get the perennial bed out there cleaned out. it's never ending work for me.my son finished the mowing about 4 acres but he doesn't clean around the perennial bed. I tell him to stay well away from it.

i'll probably trim a few trees. check out my blueberries. many people lost theirs in the late frost along with the grapes,apples etc. but mine is on high ground . they may have survived. i'll take my camera in case I see some deer and whatnot. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

Another hard frost here. Scraping the car windows in June just does not seem right. The horses do like the cool mornings though. They race up the hill when I let them into the pasture.

Looks like rain coming after Saturday so I need to get some more weed spraying done and then fertilize the pasture.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Shopping online for components to make a ground level water feature for the birds on my place in Central Texas.


----------



## Cornhusker

We went fishing Sunday, and decided we need a raft.
I'm not sure 2 people our age have any business on a raft, but I ordered one anyway.
I'm hoping I have life vests around since I swim like a rock.
I can remember fishing with my grandpa in an old rubber raft.
We were up on one of the Sandhills lakes fishing for bullheads.
As I recall, we had a gunny sack tied to the side of the raft, and we'd drop our catch into the sack.
One of my fondest memories of Grandpa.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

At the Gillespe County Livestock Auction Barn with a neighbor, unloading calves for sale.

Life is good.


----------



## crehberg

At work waiting on a part to come in. Hoping to get home in time to get some cultivating done in the watermelon patch. Nut grass everywhere!

Dr tomorrow in the AM. I'm seeing the only ENT in town that will take my insurance. Trying to get my chronic sinus problems under control. Not holding my breath. After 13 years of this...I have little faith in "modern medicine".

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## painterswife

I left the tomatoes out last night and I had to scrape my windshield this morning.  I guess we will know this afternoon if they got affected.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Good morning!!

I'm new so hope I'm not butting in but this is a great thread so I'm jumping in! Current time is 5:45 and current temp is 75 F. Been up since 4 and on my 2nd cup. Got the watering done and fed the critters. Getting ready to hook up the trailer and load the skid steer for today's job...removing another pool in a retirement community nearby. Excessive heat warning in effect till 8 tonight. 110 yesterday and probably at least 112 today...yuck!! Weatherman says 30% chance of rain tomorrow...keeping my fingers crossed! Have a great day!


----------



## painterswife

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I'm new so hope I'm not butting in but this is a great thread so I'm jumping in! Current time is 5:45 and current temp is 75 F. Been up since 4 and on my 2nd cup. Got the watering done and fed the critters. Getting ready to hook up the trailer and load the skid steer for today's job...removing another pool in a retirement community nearby. Excessive heat warning in effect till 8 tonight. 110 yesterday and probably at least 112 today...yuck!! Weatherman says 30% chance of rain tomorrow...keeping my fingers crossed! Have a great day!


Welcome. I would say stay cool but that will be difficult. How do you combat that heat when working?


----------



## AZSongBird1973

painterswife said:


> Welcome. I would say stay cool but that will be difficult. How do you combat that heat when working?


Keeping cool is hard and for the most part you just have to suck it up and deal with the heat. But I do try to finish work no later than 1 or 2 in the afternoon, wear loose fitting, long sleeve cotton shirts and a wide brimmed hat to keep as much sun off as possible, drink lots and lots of water and gatorade, and always try and find the shadiest spot possible. Its a dry heat till monsoon season when the humidity goes up and it's worse. But it's no where near as bad as those folks down south have to deal with. We get up to 25 or so percent humidity and we all cry like babies. I can't imagine what it must be like when it's up around 70 or so percent humidity and above 85 degrees!


----------



## crehberg

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Keeping cool is hard and for the most part you just have to suck it up and deal with the heat. But I do try to finish work no later than 1 or 2 in the afternoon, wear loose fitting, long sleeve cotton shirts and a wide brimmed hat to keep as much sun off as possible, drink lots and lots of water and gatorade, and always try and find the shadiest spot possible. Its a dry heat till monsoon season when the humidity goes up and it's worse. But it's no where near as bad as those folks down south have to deal with. We get up to 25 or so percent humidity and we all cry like babies. I can't imagine what it must be like when it's up around 70 or so percent humidity and above 85 degrees!


Reminds me of a joke Jeff Dunham used to make...

"Dry heat...heck my oven is a dry heat...but you won't catch my butt sitting in it!"


----------



## AZSongBird1973

crehberg said:


> Reminds me of a joke Jeff Dunham used to make...
> 
> "Dry heat...heck my oven is a dry heat...but you won't catch my butt sitting in it!"


Jeff Dunham's a smart man! ☺


----------



## newfieannie

I've lost a few plants to either the frost or too much heat when we had those 2 days where the temp. climbed to scandalous. I had some lovely hostas not your everyday ones. I cut off the black stuff so they might just leaf out again.

I know they will come back next year but I was hoping for their beautiful display for this year. today the temp are going to climb again but tonight we will have rain. none of my seed survived except the cosmos and I will have enough of those to share around the whole neighborhood because I thought they were lost and set some more.

been out trying to dig out an old cedar that was unsightly. I don't know where the roots are gone but not even the crowbar will budge it. I did get her cut way down with the pruners then I was driven in. can't even sit under the awning right now. too hot to be digging out trees for sure! ~Georgia


----------



## AZSongBird1973

newfieannie said:


> I've lost a few plants to either the frost or too much heat when we had those 2 days where the temp. climbed to scandalous. I had some lovely hostas not your everyday ones. I cut off the black stuff so they might just leaf out again.
> 
> I know they will come back next year but I was hoping for their beautiful display for this year. today the temp are going to climb again but tonight we will have rain. none of my seed survived except the cosmos and I will have enough of those to share around the whole neighborhood because I thought they were lost and set some more.
> 
> been out trying to dig out an old cedar that was unsightly. I don't know where the roots are gone but not even the crowbar will budge it. I did get her cut way down with the pruners then I was driven in. can't even sit under the awning right now. too hot to be digging out trees for sure! ~Georgia


Miss Georgia I have seen a couple pics of your beautiful garden on another thread I was reading and I have to say that I am so envious of how lush and green and full of life it is there...just gorgeous! Someday soon I hope to be able to live somewhere again that I can try my hand at hostas. Seems like the temperature fluctuates drastically in your neck of the woods. Take it easy out there with the cedar...maybe a little tnt will get the job done for you!!


----------



## newfieannie

I was thinking of the same thing only the neighbors would have me committed. they think I'm nuts as it is. ~Georgia


----------



## Myrth

Went into town to deal with opening details for my new business. As is often the case, it was more complicated and took twice as long as had been anticipated. Back home. Time for homestead work after I eat a bite of lunch. Cloudy today, so I cannot use the new solar oven. I cannot wait for a sunny day to test it out!


----------



## emdeengee

Cornhusker said:


> We went fishing Sunday, and decided we need a raft.
> I'm not sure 2 people our age have any business on a raft, but I ordered one anyway.
> I'm hoping I have life vests around since I swim like a rock.
> I can remember fishing with my grandpa in an old rubber raft.
> We were up on one of the Sandhills lakes fishing for bullheads.
> As I recall, we had a gunny sack tied to the side of the raft, and we'd drop our catch into the sack.
> One of my fondest memories of Grandpa.


Please don't set foot (or bottom) in the boat or raft and on the water without a proper life vest. I continue to be stunned at the number of people who just don't think that they can drown. Too many tragedies in my small circle of family, co-workers and friends to ever make me think this way.


----------



## emdeengee

We are still not warming up even with nearly 24 hours of daylight. About 8 degres Celsius below normal during the day and down to 40 Fahrenheit at night. Still sleeping in flannel sheets and under the goose down duvet. And yet the gardens are doing really well. 

The bears are loving it of course. Perfect temperatures for them. Lots of fox around this year.


----------



## newfieannie

same way here. I may have to keep my flannelette sheets on all summer if this keeps up. we get one good day and then it's back to frost again. ~Georgia


----------



## AZSongBird1973

newfieannie said:


> same way here. I may have to keep my flannelette sheets on all summer if this keeps up. we get one good day and then it's back to frost again. ~Georgia


You guys are killing me right now!! Frost? Flannel sheets?? Ugh....I'm so jealous!! I'm literally wringing wet with sweat (sorry, gross), irs 112 F, and all I'm doing is loading trucks with a back hoe. SO JEALOUS!! ☺☺


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Three big box lumber yards
Home Market
Mexican food
Grocery store

Need a nap


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Alice In TX/MO said:


> a ground level water feature for the birds


We call those "mud holes" here.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Dry country. Have to manufacture mud holes by artificial means.


----------



## newfieannie

pouring again today. good for the forest fires we've had here lately though but I really wanted to stain my deck. tomorrow looks good if it dries out enough. went to the Mall to visit with my friends. grocery store after. chicken was 5 dollars at no frills. same chicken at the main supermarket was 12. I bought a few.

on to the garden center. found a cardinal plant 20dollars was the price on it. went to pay and it was 11. I wanted another but I was drenched by now, came home and since I couldn't get any wetter I transplanted my plant. perfect day to avoid transplant shock. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Our weather has turned off hot early. We skipped spring went right to summer. Temps in high 90s, heat index over 100 with humidity. Excessive heat warning for this weekend, I'm hoping to go eat a restaurant meal for Father's day rather than bbq/grill. Golden Ox, an iconic KC steakhouse has reopened and would love to go there. But it's what the father's prefer if they would just make up my mind already.


----------



## Cornhusker

Went and saw the grandkids last night.
I really enjoy spending time with them, but I'm glad I'm not raising them...I just don't have the energy anymore.
4 yo grandson had to show me a magic trick and how well he knows his ABCs. 7 yo Granddaughter showed me how fast she could say the alphabet and also how she could do cartwheels, spin in a circle and sing with her Bluetooth Karaoke microphone.
Sometimes it seems like there's 20 kids instead of just 2 
I'm hoping they'll come out Sunday, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Grey Mare

This was my Wednesday night:


Son was coming home from work, came upon a dog in the road, slowed down, put his emergency blinkers on and out of nowhere a truck slammed into him. Our son said that the guy got out of his truck, started screaming at him, our son was stunned as his glasses had flown off, he had been hit in the forehead by the rear view mirror, glass everywhere so he didn't get a good description of him or the truck. He then gets back into his vehicle, gets his truck off of our son's car, and flees the scene! State trooper said if this had been head on our son wouldn't of been so lucky. 

Have friends looking for the truck in that community as they will have extensive front end damage. When we find him and turn him in I will take great pleasure in watching him be prosecuted and thrown in jail, as this is a felony hit and run. Investigators are working the case, as there was a partial print of his plate.


----------



## Cornhusker

Grey Mare said:


> This was my Wednesday night:
> 
> 
> Son was coming home from work, came upon a dog in the road, slowed down, put his emergency blinkers on and out of nowhere a truck slammed into him. Our son said that the guy got out of his truck, started screaming at him, our son was stunned as his glasses had flown off, he had been hit in the forehead by the rear view mirror, glass everywhere so he didn't get a good description of him or the truck. He then gets back into his vehicle, gets his truck off of our son's car, and flees the scene! State trooper said if this had been head on our son wouldn't of been so lucky.
> 
> Have friends looking for the truck in that community as they will have extensive front end damage. When we find him and turn him in I will take great pleasure in watching him be prosecuted and thrown in jail, as this is a felony hit and run. Investigators are working the case, as there was a partial print of his plate.


Holy cow 
I'm glad your son was ok.
Probably a good thing he was in the car instead outside it.
I hope they find that guy that hit him


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Grey Mare said:


> This was my Wednesday night:
> 
> 
> Son was coming home from work, came upon a dog in the road, slowed down, put his emergency blinkers on and out of nowhere a truck slammed into him. Our son said that the guy got out of his truck, started screaming at him, our son was stunned as his glasses had flown off, he had been hit in the forehead by the rear view mirror, glass everywhere so he didn't get a good description of him or the truck. He then gets back into his vehicle, gets his truck off of our son's car, and flees the scene! State trooper said if this had been head on our son wouldn't of been so lucky.
> 
> Have friends looking for the truck in that community as they will have extensive front end damage. When we find him and turn him in I will take great pleasure in watching him be prosecuted and thrown in jail, as this is a felony hit and run. Investigators are working the case, as there was a partial print of his plate.


Holy cannoli!! That's so scary! Will keep you all in my prayers for sure. How's your boy? What a bunch of b.s. What the heck is wrong with people?


----------



## Myrth

Grey Mare said:


> This was my Wednesday night:
> 
> 
> Son was coming home from work, came upon a dog in the road, slowed down, put his emergency blinkers on and out of nowhere a truck slammed into him. Our son said that the guy got out of his truck, started screaming at him, our son was stunned as his glasses had flown off, he had been hit in the forehead by the rear view mirror, glass everywhere so he didn't get a good description of him or the truck. He then gets back into his vehicle, gets his truck off of our son's car, and flees the scene! State trooper said if this had been head on our son wouldn't of been so lucky.
> 
> Have friends looking for the truck in that community as they will have extensive front end damage. When we find him and turn him in I will take great pleasure in watching him be prosecuted and thrown in jail, as this is a felony hit and run. Investigators are working the case, as there was a partial print of his plate.


How terrible! So thankful your son survived this accident! 

I hope that they catch the truck driver.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

This is outside my window this morning. My youngest and only kiddo still at home helping mom get the truck loaded. At least I'm not the only one who's got to use the step stool to reach into the back of the truck lol!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Up late at the local watering hole last night with friends. Wonderful time!!! 

Just now done with coffee. Heading to my office.


----------



## happy hermits

Grey Mare I am so sorry to hear about your sons accident. Some people are just a holes. I am glad it was not worse. You must be so angry I sure would be. I hope they find the guy and throw the book at him.


----------



## Grey Mare

Angry is an understatement....yes, I am VERY thankful our son is okay...emotionally he is okay too, though upset at what happened.


----------



## newfieannie

yes indeed I'm glad he's ok.

I got some mulch delivered today. been trying to get some for ages. it's easy to get mulch delivered but I couldn't find someone who would also unload it outside and wheel it in which is the only way I can get it into my place.

anyway I found someone on kijiji .what lovely mulch it was. double grind. only 250 dollars with the wheeling in and dumping. and what a hot day to do it. after it was finished they came in and had a drink of water and washed off a bit. they were so thankful and I gave them some choc. chip cookies to eat on the way home.

I only moved about a 1/4 of it yet because I have to leave at 6am to do the mowing in the country and didn't want to beat myself out until I got that done. i'll plod at it tomorrow evening and sunday. it's not in my way so I can take my time. think i'll need another load to do everything but at least now I know who to call.






the bit I've done really looks good ~Georgia


----------



## Myrth

newfieannie said:


> yes indeed I'm glad he's ok.
> 
> I got some mulch delivered today. been trying to get some for ages. it's easy to get mulch delivered but I couldn't find someone who would also unload it outside and wheel it in which is the only way I can get it into my place.
> 
> anyway I found someone on kijiji .what lovely mulch it was. double grind. only 250 dollars with the wheeling in and dumping. and what a hot day to do it. after it was finished they came in and had a drink of water and washed off a bit. they were so thankful and I gave them some choc. chip cookies to eat on the way home.
> 
> I only moved about a 1/4 of it yet because I have to leave at 6am to do the mowing in the country and didn't want to beat myself out until I got that done. i'll plod at it tomorrow evening and sunday. it's not in my way so I can take my time. think i'll need another load to do everything but at least now I know who to call.
> View attachment 66481
> the bit I've done really looks good ~Georgia


Looks like primo stuff! I wish I could get something like that delivered!


----------



## Pyrpup2016

Wonderful soft rain this morning - with more forecast for the whole weekend. It's sooo needed - we are in a severe drought - it's been 97 degrees with 6% humidity!! We also have two huge wildfires going, which won't be stopped by a little rain, but it will make fighting them more endurable for the fire fighters.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Guess what?? It actually rained a little!!! So nice to wake up to moisture and set out on the porch with my coffee and smell the rain. 1st day of monsoon season and we need the water badly. Very thankful heart this morning!


----------



## painterswife

Raining softly here. We needed it Inside jobs today.


----------



## Myrth

It’s blazing hot here today, and the humidity is high too. We got some of the chores done. But not all. I am pondering the need to go back out.


----------



## gerold

Myrth said:


> It’s blazing hot here today, and the humidity is high too. We got some of the chores done. But not all. I am pondering the need to go back out.


Same hot weather here in S.E. Mo. Just a little rain last night. Bush hog a field this morning. To hot to work this afternoon.


----------



## Myrth

gerold said:


> Same hot weather here in S.E. Mo. Just a little rain last night. Bush hog a field this morning. To hot to work this afternoon.


The good news is that it is hot and sunny enough to try out the new solar oven. I have it preheating on the patio. The plan is to bake sourdough bread and fish filets for dinner. I am really hoping to use solar power for much of my cooking this summer.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Myrth said:


> The good news is that it is hot and sunny enough to try out the new solar oven. I have it preheating on the patio. The plan is to bake sourdough bread and fish filets for dinner. I am really hoping to use solar power for much of my cooking this summer.


I hope you'll post some pics. My 10 year old son has been fabricating his own version of a solar oven. He's made some pretty amazing s'mores and cooked his own mini shepherds pie so far. Not bad for a shoe box and almost a whole roll of aluminum foil! ☺


----------



## newfieannie

it was blazing hot here also.i tried to move some more mulch after I came back from the country. I think I got sunstroke. I feel so sick. not sure what to take for that. I'm using wet cloths. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless

newfieannie said:


> it was blazing hot here also.i tried to move some more mulch after I came back from the country. I think I got sunstroke. I feel so sick. not sure what to take for that. I'm using wet cloths. ~Georgia


Drink plenty of water...


----------



## AZSongBird1973

newfieannie said:


> it was blazing hot here also.i tried to move some more mulch after I came back from the country. I think I got sunstroke. I feel so sick. not sure what to take for that. I'm using wet cloths. ~Georgia


Miss Georgia heat stroke is no joke. I hope you're doing better. Best thing you can do now is stay cool, turn a fan on you. Wet a couple wash cloths with cool water and put them on the sides of your neck, think carotid arteries, sip cool water, not cold, and don't guzzle. Same with Gatorade or similar electrolyte replacement drink. If you don't have any on hand you can add 1/8th tsp table salt and 1 tsp honey or sugar to a glass of water and sip that. Alternate between water and gatorade but keep drinking and get yourself hydrated really well. If you feel faint, vomit or feel nauseous, or don't start feeling better in an hour I would be concerned enough to consider seeking professional help. Either way, you need to rest and let your body recover for a day or so. That beautiful mulch will be there when you start feeling better.


----------



## newfieannie

that's the thing Roadless I can't drink plain cold water. never could. makes me throw up something awful I'm trying peppermint tea now. i'll try that gatoraid substitute if I got the strength to go upstairs. think I'm ready to throw up anyway


----------



## no really

newfieannie said:


> that's the thing Roadless I can't drink plain cold water. never could. makes me throw up something awful I'm trying peppermint tea now. i'll try that gatoraid substitute if I got the strength to go upstairs. think I'm ready to throw up anyway


How are you feeling? Have you kept any fluids down?


----------



## Myrth

newfieannie said:


> that's the thing Roadless I can't drink plain cold water. never could. makes me throw up something awful I'm trying peppermint tea now. i'll try that gatoraid substitute if I got the strength to go upstairs. think I'm ready to throw up anyway


Oh dear. Take care.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

no really said:


> How are you feeling? Have you kept any fluids down?


I'm seconding this question. You doing okay?


----------



## painterswife

Some weed spraying today before it rains again. Cleaning out the smoker so I can do some whole chickens today for dinner and leftovers. Also need to fix the siding on the run in shed. The mares are using it a a scratching post.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm ok now girls! it was one heck of a night though. now I don't know if it was the sun or the fruit cup I ate. first time I ever bought anything like that on the shelf and not in cans. I didn't think it tasted right but my son said it was the same as canned but who knows?

sweltering here again today but a little wind at times.I started early at my mulch but stopped every 20 min for a hot cup of tea. hot tea does it for me same as my father. he would have the hot tea in his thermos when he was in the hayfield.

this is all I got left and I intend to finish it before dark. I think it looks good what I have done but have to order another load tomorrow. not near enough. haven't touched the back perennial bed or the front rock garden. ~Georgia


----------



## no really

newfieannie said:


> I'm ok now girls! it was one heck of a night though. now I don't know if it was the sun or the fruit cup I ate. first time I ever bought anything like that on the shelf and not in cans. I didn't think it tasted right but my son said it was the same as canned but who knows?
> 
> sweltering here again today but a little wind at times.I started early at my mulch but stopped every 20 min for a hot cup of tea. hot tea does it for me same as my father. he would have the hot tea in his thermos when he was in the hayfield.
> 
> this is all I got left and I intend to finish it before dark. I think it looks good what I have done but have to order another load tomorrow. not near enough. haven't touched the back perennial bed or the front rock garden. ~Georgia
> View attachment 66530
> View attachment 66532
> View attachment 66534
> View attachment 66536


Beautiful!! So glad you are feeling good now.


----------



## Cornhusker

My daughter brought the kids out yesterday for lunch, first time they've been out in over a year. 26 miles is quite a drive I guess.
Step son has a cold at our place that got up against something and put a hole in his side. We tried to doctor it, but couldn't get ahold of it.
We had some horse type friends come out and they got it caught and doctored, so feeling better about that.
My granddaughter loves horses, even though her mom is terrified of having the kids around horses.
GD got to sit on the colt, looked at it's owner and said "I got to rid it first!" with a big grin on her face. 
GS got to sit on it too, and he was pretty excited. at 4 years old, it's the first time he touched a horse.
I grilled some burgers and hotdogs, heated up some beans and got out some store bought potato salad.
All in all, it was a pretty good day


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Drove up to visit Dad yesterday. Took the kiddo and a picnic lunch and spent the day sharing memories and talking about all the ways we miss him and what we would be doing with him if he were still here. My Lil guy loves to hear stories of all the crazy adventures me and his Nono had when I was his age. Saw some white tail does, he would have been thought that was way cool. Miss you Dad...but I know we'll be together again someday!


----------



## newfieannie

i got more mulch ordered for Wednesday. pouring today and tomorrow. I went over to the mall with some friends for an hour. dropped off my summer coat to get hemmed( I can do it but dont have time. anyway it's a bit complicated with a lining) then I went shopping for a summer bag. never did find one. people are crazy out there .they don't adjust their speed for the weather conditions.

looking for a natural gas barbecue. my neighbor found out I have all the connections in place on the deck and I can hook it up myself. I never did know what that box was for and I've had the house for 11 years.

didn't find the barbecue but I have another store to try. went to grocery store to pick up avocados and came on home. i'll go out in a bit to transplant while it's still raining. ~Georgia


----------



## Cornhusker

Raining here, and rained most of the night judging by the roads.
When it rains, I take the long way to work so I can take advantage of pavement. Then I only have 11 miles of mud and about 22 miles of pavement instead of 20 miles of mud if I took the usual route.
Most of the road is ok if you take your time, but I avoided a stretch that's 5 miles of wet pudding.
Called my youngest son while driving to work...I tend to forget how early it is when I go to work. He was up but just barely. 
Anyway, it was good visiting with him, it's been a few weeks.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

newfieannie said:


> i got more mulch ordered for Wednesday. pouring today and tomorrow. I went over to the mall with some friends for an hour. dropped off my summer coat to get hemmed( I can do it but dont have time. anyway it's a bit complicated with a lining) then I went shopping for a summer bag. never did find one. people are crazy out there .they don't adjust their speed for the weather conditions.
> 
> looking for a natural gas barbecue. my neighbor found out I have all the connections in place on the deck and I can hook it up myself. I never did know what that box was for and I've had the house for 11 years.
> 
> didn't find the barbecue but I have another store to try. went to grocery store to pick up avocados and came on home. i'll go out in a bit to transplant while it's still raining.
> 
> Don't know if you have a BBQ already but if so, maybe check into this before you go to the expense of purchasing a new one. I haven't figured out how to add a link here yet so I took a picture of what I found online just doing a quick search for conversion kits. I know they make converaiin kits for ranges and clothes dryers etc from lp to natural gas so made sense that you could maybe do the same to a bbq. From what this says it has to be set up as a dual fuel unit tho. Won't hurt to check maybe.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

newfieannie said:


> i got more mulch ordered for Wednesday. pouring today and tomorrow. I went over to the mall with some friends for an hour. dropped off my summer coat to get hemmed( I can do it but dont have time. anyway it's a bit complicated with a lining) then I went shopping for a summer bag. never did find one. people are crazy out there .they don't adjust their speed for the weather conditions.
> 
> looking for a natural gas barbecue. my neighbor found out I have all the connections in place on the deck and I can hook it up myself. I never did know what that box was for and I've had the house for 11 years.
> 
> didn't find the barbecue but I have another store to try. went to grocery store to pick up avocados and came on home. i'll go out in a bit to transplant while it's still raining. ~Georgia


Not sure if this is an option for you but if you have a BBQ already might be worth checking to see if you could convert it to natural gas before having to buy a new grill. I took a picture as I haven't figured out how to post a link.


----------



## Clem

You post a link by copy and paste.

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/virtual-coffee-shop.569369/page-35#post-8058348

Copy the address, and paste into your text. Don't add anything like a period unless you hit the space bar first.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Clem said:


> You post a link by copy and paste.
> 
> https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/virtual-coffee-shop.569369/page-35#post-8058348
> 
> Copy the address, and paste into your text. Don't add anything like a period unless you hit the space bar first.


Thanks Clem!


----------



## newfieannie

no the only one I have is electric. I've had it since I bought the house and never used it. I was getting the natural gas one in case I need back up when the power goes out and natural gas is what I'm hooked up to. I have a NG fireplace and furnace but an electric stove. anyway

I had my list again this morning . I was going to shop in earnest for the things I mentioned. had to stop off at the mall first to pick up my coat from the tailors. well that was as far as I got. ran into the crowd at the food court at 10am and some of the old crowd from years ago when I was with my first husband(I hadn't seen them so long I thought they passed) were there in addition to the regular crowd and that's where I stayed until 1pm. chewin the fat ,getting lots of hugs and whatnot.

so all I got done today was pick up my coat. came straight back home and been on the deck the rest of the time. eating, reading and whatnot. I don't feel it was a wasted day though.

i need a rest for tomorrow when I have to shovel another load of mulch. my yard looks wonderful after the downpour last night. it came down in buckets. I was sure I heard the bucket hit the window at 3am. peonies are just about to bloom. oriental poppies and roses are already blooming. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

The sun has finally come out again. Enough rain in the last few days for a fresh new batch of growth on everything. Time is getting away from me and I have barely even had time to look at HT let alone post much. I can see that is the same for many regular posters.

I will be doing a bunch of new spraying this week as soon as it dries out. Yesterday I had to wrestle my mare home. She leaped the fence and went to visit the outfitters horses. She must be in heat because she fought me all the way home. Quite unlike her. It was not raining when I walked up but by the time I got back I was soaking wet.

The lake is completely full and the river is still running high. Lots of water for the potatoes in Idaho this year.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Thankful that today's work was mostly in the shade for the better part of the day. Pretty smooth pour all things considered. Had one little hiccup with the pump...blew a seal about 3 yards in but luckily he had a replacement on his rig and he got it going pretty quickly. Long day, tired, ready for a cold one and a shower!


----------



## Grey Mare

After 2 weeks of throwing around ideas, the hubby and I settled on going to Chincoteague for our anniversary this year for a few days. Not as crowded as most places, can go to the beach, dig for clams, go crabbing, and just enjoy the break from farm and me from school. 

Rain...we have way TOO MUCH of it this year. This morning you can hear the creek behind our house running hard, there is a "river" running along my side fence line as VDOT won't do squat for that, said hire folks to dig out a trench...thinking I am going to do just that as I am sick and tired of this. Ground can't soak up what is falling, hay is yet again on hold till more can be cut. 

Bright side..my son bought me dark chocolate peanut M&M's that I am going to tuck into my backpack, they are my FAVORITE!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Good morning. 

I am at a lovely coffee shop in Dripping Springs, Texas. 

This morning, I texted with a nice man in Italy about the decline of civility. He is a calm voice for these times. 

On Facebook, I have unfriended hostile people. I am also reducing my clicks on news outlets. 

Embrace serenity.


----------



## painterswife

I like people with money that can't make up their minds. Husband came home with around $1500.00 in lighting fixtures never used. The owners of the job he is working on changed their lighting plan after they bought the LED lights and transformers.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Absolutely, painterswife. I live near an affluent neighborhood. Their cast offs are my blessing.


----------



## painterswife

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Absolutely, painterswife. I live near an affluent neighborhood. Their cast offs are my blessing.


This job has been good to us. Cabinets, LED light fixtures, several 4x4's of a deck being rebuilt.


----------



## Clem

Alice In TX/MO said:


> .....
> On Facebook, I have unfriended hostile people. I am also reducing my clicks on news outlets.
> 
> Embrace serenity.


----------



## newfieannie

I don't have much to offer today. how many times can a person say they are shovelling mulch? anyway it's warm outside and I stopped to make some raisin bread. ran out of cinnamon for the first time in many years. guess because I use so much of it. in any case the bread is for my son and he doesn't care as long as it's bread. ~Georgia


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Well, dump trailer needs a new battery. How come it always has to be when you're right in the middle of trying to get stuff done that these things happen?  Good thing I stuck another pair of cables in the box thinking I didn't have any on my truck. Adapt, improvise, and overcome lol!


----------



## krackin

You all best beware of those solar ovens, they are not new and they are best known for culture, bacterium culture. Perfect for botulism.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Krakin, are you referring to a previous post? I am confused.


----------



## krackin

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Krakin, are you referring to a previous post? I am confused.


Probably, just had a twin pack of Sierra Nevada Torpedo delivered. I've had 2. Sowhateveraintnobigdealtonight.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am more confused.


----------



## newfieannie

I was confused myself until I looked up Sierra Nevada Torpedo and he's had 2. that explains it. ~Georgia


----------



## Clem

It's only June 22 and my freezer is completely full. I've been dehydrating a lot with the Excalibur I got from the HT member, Moon River. It's the best. Anyway, I've been answering ads on Craigslist, trying to get another freezer. And none of the freezer sellers are responding to my offer to buy their freezers. 

What a bunch of nuts!! I bet they were all too busy arguing in a forum to even check their mail!!


----------



## MO_cows

TGIF. 'nuff said.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Clem said:


> It's only June 22 and my freezer is completely full. I've been dehydrating a lot with the Excalibur I got from the HT member, Moon River. It's the best. Anyway, I've been answering ads on Craigslist, trying to get another freezer. And none of the freezer sellers are responding to my offer to buy their freezers.
> 
> What a bunch of nuts!! I bet they were all too busy arguing in a forum to even check their mail!!


Not sure if you have them in your area but I've had way better luck with letgo and offer up than craigslist. Seems like there are far less scammers.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> The sun has finally come out again. Enough rain in the last few days for a fresh new batch of growth on everything. Time is getting away from me and I have barely even had time to look at HT let alone post much. I can see that is the same for many regular posters.
> 
> I will be doing a bunch of new spraying this week as soon as it dries out. Yesterday I had to wrestle my mare home. She leaped the fence and went to visit the outfitters horses. She must be in heat because she fought me all the way home. Quite unlike her. It was not raining when I walked up but by the time I got back I was soaking wet.
> 
> The lake is completely full and the river is still running high. Lots of water for the potatoes in Idaho this year.


We've been busy busy here too. The projects are coming together nicely tho- the hardwood flooring installation starts Monday, the handyman starts next weekend, and the Great Barn Clean Out of 2018 will be done by midweek. 

Mr. Pixie is on vacation more in July than he's working, so we'll finish up and go explore some more of the Finger Lakes. We're thinking Watkins Glen and back to Canandaigua (we fell in love with the funky vintage Miami Motel) for a night or two, and there was a Mexican restaurant we didn't get to try.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Last night, my grandson and I watch the film, Arrival. If you are a sci-fi fan, I highly recommend it. If you are a fan of language and communication, I recommend it even more highly. 

My mind is buzzing this morning, and for the first time, I want to write a book.


----------



## newfieannie

took a few pics of my flowers before the rain and wind storm tonight likely takes most of it. every year this happens .just as the plants put on a lovely display we have a storm. ~Georgia


----------



## AZSongBird1973

newfieannie said:


> took a few pics of my flowers before the rain and wind storm tonight likely takes most of it. every year this happens .just as the plants put on a lovely display we have a storm. ~Georgia
> View attachment 66736
> View attachment 66738
> View attachment 66740
> View attachment 66742
> View attachment 66744
> View attachment 66746
> View attachment 66748
> View attachment 66750


Absolutely beautiful Miss Georgia...Thank you for sharing!


----------



## painterswife

Laying in bed listening to the cranes. That means their eggs have hatched and they are venturing off the nest and further from it. Such a nice sound.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Cornhusker said:


> *Step son has a cold* at our place that got up against something and *put a hole in his side*. We tried to doctor it, but couldn't get ahold of it.


That one had me confused for a minute until I realized you meant "col*t*"
I was thinking he must have sneezed pretty hard.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's going to be another humid, (but not hot) rainy, thunderstormy day, and I'm still touching up the stain on the doors and trim before the floor goes in tomorrow. I'm not a neat painter and I'd rather it get on the old rug than the new wood. We decided on carpet in the bedrooms and to replace the indoor/outdoor on the sun porch, that installation starts July 5th. 

I still have to pack away things so the installers can move furniture, and since the dogs, cats, and I will be living in the basement and on the downstairs porch, I have to bring things down there. Another busy busy day. 

I need more coffee...


----------



## Grey Mare

Horrible flooding in our area of VA from the continual rain we had. The river a mile or so from us went up over the banks by 26ft, our creek behind our house was a raging river, and several areas of our road was closed due to high and dangerous flooding. Hay is going to be high as no one has really had the chance to cut this year yet. 

We decided on Chincoteague for our 32nd anniversary get away. Looking into going crabbing, digging for muscles, any good seafood places around where were staying, Excited to get away for a few days. 

Spring break from classes, we get 10 days off as we have longer clinicals to make up for the hours and be allowed to have more days then just a week. We all have been studying pretty hard, our class only has 9 girls in it so far, but were pretty tight and all help each other to study and work, as well as in clinical too. 

Had steamed fresh shrimp the other night with baked potatoes and a small salad. The day was cool from all the rain so we opened the back deck doors and enjoyed ourselves, I left a plate for our son, who was at work.


----------



## alida

There's a good steady rain falling here today. I say good because it's falling softly enough that the ground has a chance to absorb the water. 
I don't have any commitments today for a change and plan to zoom around this place doing housework and laundry for a couple hours. Then, I'm going to lounge on the tidied couch and read a mystery, by a new to me writer, Jeffrey Deaver. Dinner is what ever I see in the freezer that looks good.


----------



## painterswife

Weather is perfect here. 45 in the morning. Mid 70's in the afternoon.

Ran errands yesterday. Ate at our favorite Mexican restaurant. Picked up some supplies for repairs and projects. Also got a 40 pound box of chicken breasts. Trimmed , wrapped and got them into the freezer.

I also ordered my pie cherries yesterday.  I forgot last year. My husband loves cherry pie and the store bought stuff is way to sweet. Hopefully I will have enough room in the freezer for them or I might have to can a bunch of cherry pie.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It’s raining this morning, and will continue all day and night. We’ll have thunder storms this afternoon. From what I’ve read the estimate is an inch or two of rain total.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Irish Pixie said:


> It’s raining this morning, and will continue all day and night. We’ll have thunder storms this afternoon. From what I’ve read the estimate is an inch or two of rain total.


Please send some of that rain this way!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I wish I could! We’re dry enough to handle an inch if it happens over a time, but two inches could cause issues.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Irish Pixie said:


> I wish I could! We’re dry enough to handle an inch if it happens over a time, but two inches could cause issues.


Hopefully its a beneficial rain and doesn't cause too much trouble for you, especially for your big day tomorow. Will be praying for you!


----------



## Cornhusker

My doctor wanted me to get a shingles shot yesterday, but someone at work told me "you have to be 60 for the insurance to cover that or it'll cost $500"
The Dr. office said they called the insurance company and were told they paid 100% but I thought I better double check.
The insurance will pay 100% if you are 60 or better and the vaccine is Zostavax, and 50 or better if the vaccine is Shingrix.
I called the Dr. office and they just use Zostavax.
I cancelled my appointment and told them I wasn't old enough for the shot.
She asked if I wanted to reschedule 
I'm a little put out that they didn't even question my age, I mean do I look that old?
I stopped by the auto supply for wiper blades, and they put them on for me ("So you won't have to wrestle with it later")
I thanked him for doing it, but seriously, do I look so old that I can't even put my own wipers on?
Next thing you know, I'll be getting a senior discount at a restaurant somewhere.


----------



## GTX63

Using a gruff voice to the clerk at Walmart while she scans the bottle of wine-
"Well?,,,,aren't you going to ask for my ID?"


----------



## Cornhusker

It was hot yesterday, over 100, and it just made me cranky and miserable.
I did get the cabin filter changed in my CRV yesterday, so the AC will work a lot better.
Been seeing a lot of baby antelopes around, so far, they are all twins that I've seen.
Rarely you'll see a single, and once in a while, triplets.
The local deer must be in hiding, I haven't seen them around.
Seems like the more antelope we get, the fewer deer. they must not like being around each other.
The antelope population seems to be exploding around here. Once upon a time, they were kind of scarce, now you almost have to kick them off the porch, yet they aren't issuing very many Antelope tags.
I think it's going to be a good year for pheasants too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

There was a deer eating green apples in my yard this morning when I took the dogs out at 5:30. She didn't notice me, but she stomped her foot and snorted a couple times at the dogs. She eventually flagged her tail, and ran off.


----------



## MO_cows

What were we thinking? Planned a BBQ for tomorrow with the inlaws. We are under an excessive heat warning. Temps in 90s, heat index pushng 110. Can't wait to stand over that grill. We will put up the easy up for extra shade and run a fan. DS will bring his shiny new UTV over and give his uncle and cousins a ride they won't forget.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're under a heat advisory, I just saw something on FB that said we hadn't had one since 2012. It's going to be 95+ with very high dewpoints for the next few days. 

I'll work outside and get the mares in by 8 am, and again after 7 pm or so, but the majority of my day will be inside. I don't take heat/humidity well. 

The :heart: my portable AC unit.


----------



## Cornhusker

Went to a baby shower this morning...my first.
Played some games I'm pretty sure were designed to embarrass somebody or other.
It was kinda fun I guess.
Went to a meeting at the local diner, it's reopening under new management.
I offered to do what I could to help them get going short of working there.
Did that for 5 years, and I don't want to work weekends anymore.
On the bright side, it's 57° and I think the high was 61°
After the last week of heat, it's a welcome change.


----------



## newfieannie

we're under a heat advisory here also since yesterday and going into Wednesday so far. I got my timer set for 5am at which time i'll go out and water the garden. tomorrow supposed to be worse than today.

i'll just sit under the awning and read until I'm driven indoors. downstairs is really cool. not getting any work done though, tomorrow is Canada Day. I won't bother to drive to any of the festivities. I did plan to clean the deck and then stain it but too dangerous.

I got out tonight and put up my Canada Flag and place a few around the garden and by that time my clothes were wringing wet. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

We had rain this morning. 65 degrees high. I got a ton done. Plumbing, fencing and soccer with my aussie. It was a great day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The heat index is forecast to be over 100 degrees. I may melt.


----------



## painterswife

40 degrees here right now.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

It's hot here too but I am not complaining because there is no shoveling involved and I have the luxury of staying as still as I would like. I also love just walking outside barefoot in barely any clothing and being comfortable. Comfortable except for the sweat I mean.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> 40 degrees here right now.


You have a definite mean streak. 

I'm going to find enough to busy myself indoors...

Our oldest daughter found out yesterday she passed her NCLEX, and is now a licensed Registered Nurse.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

I should continue to work on the tree but I'm not. I think me and the kiddo are going to head up north and see what's happening in the pines...get the heck out of the furnace for the day!


----------



## roadless

I got a sweet deal on Craigslist Friday. 21 healthy shrubs for $100!
7 summer wine ninebark 
10 spreading yews
3 golden privet
1 golden barberry 
I spent the cooler morning with a pickaxe preparing some hard packed ground.
( I will pay for that tomorrow)
Doubt I will plant today....I hear the river calling me.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Donating platelets this fine Sunday morning. The blood center sent me an email saying that I have donated a gallon here. Add that the donations at St. Jude, I am about to go OVER two gallons. Woohoo!


----------



## Clem

I must have forgotten to mark down what time I took my air-conditioning pills, and took the 2nd round too early. So, instead of feeling the usual 30 degrees below the actual heat index(103 right now, 93 degrees and 54% humidity), I now feel like 60 degrees below heat index!! Brrr!!!


----------



## emdeengee

Happy 151st birthday Canada. Gorgeous day today with lots of fun activities to celebrate. No fireworks as it is pointless with 24 hours of sunlight.


----------



## oneraddad

Clem said:


> I must have forgotten to mark down what time I took my air-conditioning pills, and took the 2nd round too early. So, instead of feeling the usual 30 degrees below the actual heat index(103 right now, 93 degrees and 54% humidity), I now feel like 60 degrees below heat index!! Brrr!!!



Be careful with those AC pills, you could turn into a non-functional AC head. You'll abandon your woman and kids, live in a shack in the mountains with a toothless woman of your own kind, contributed next to nothing to the rearing of your children, never followed thru on anything you say you'll do---a screwed up AC head is dependent on his pills.


----------



## newfieannie

I don't know what it is right now because I'm down in the cool. 29C or so it's supposed to be. the radio station is giving out warnings every so often. there's people around here out running for Canada Day in this . my son is inland and he called and said he was melting also.

I did tear off the lattice underneath the deck and cut down a small tree until I had to come in out of it. I need to dig out the stump but i'll wait until this evening when hopefully it will be cooler. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

I curled up under my down quilt and had a nap. Really slept hard. I guess I needed that nap.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Donation was platelets and plasma. Need a nap! Thank the stars for air conditioning.


----------



## Clem

oneraddad said:


> Be careful with those AC pills, you could turn into a non-functional AC head. You'll abandon your woman and kids, live in a shack in the mountains with a toothless woman of your own kind, contributed next to nothing to the rearing of your children, never followed thru on anything you say you'll do---a screwed up AC head is dependent on his pills.



It's gonna take a couple of generations to find out if people get hooked on air conditioning pills like they get hooked on lipitor and stuff. And if it makes them so arrogant as to look down on others who may be as dependent on say, heat, or food.

Besides, what possible difference could there be between the newfangled, streamlined AC pills and the old-fashioned, window AC unit?? Some old guys are probably just jealous of us kids and our toothless, bearded hags.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Gah. It's 88 degrees with a dewpoint of 72, and it's only 10:15. The horrible heat is supposed to lessen tonight, but the humidity is still going to be high for the rest of the week. 

My trying to look on the bright side ended this morning when I came in from the barn at 7:30 wringing wet.


----------



## newfieannie

not doing me much good either but my roses are the best ever. I didn't even know I had climbing roses but they are up past the 6ft






fence so I must have.

all the other bush roses are lovely also. couldn't stay out long enough to get a pic of those. humidity must be good for roses. still haven't got my stump completely out. I go out every 15 minutes and dig a bit.












a lot of us must have similar weather right now. supposed to last until the weekend here. good thing I don't have breathing problems. ~Georgia


----------



## gerold

Irish Pixie said:


> Gah. It's 88 degrees with a dewpoint of 72, and it's only 10:15. The horrible heat is supposed to lessen tonight, but the humidity is still going to be high for the rest of the week.
> 
> My trying to look on the bright side ended this morning when I came in from the barn at 7:30 wringing wet.


Nice shower here last night. July weather here. 90 plus every day. I shut the sawmill down for July vacation. May start running it again in Aug. depends on the weather. Saw milling and cutting tree down is very hot and hard work. My workers like the time off. I will be Snook fishing east coast of Florida.


----------



## alida

it was 76F here at 7am and 85 at noon (just now). My balcony garden is thriving now, particularly the herbs. I think I've already cut enough to dry to last me at least a year. I watered everything thoroughly and then I made a new batch of chutney,which is out of the water bath canner and cooling right now. I wanted to get this done Afternoon is for lounging around reading a book and drinking iced tea. I'll go out for a bit after 6pm, and just amble along instead of my usual quick walk. I'm in no hurry.


----------



## newfieannie

not too bad here. we got a little breeze. I finally conquered that stump. what a trying time for such a small stump. I've dug out stumps from lot larger trees much more easily than this. that's enough for today. just going to lounge around also on my deck and have a couple glasses of wine later. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is date lunch day, it will be at Chili's because they're having $5 margarita specials. 

Today is the last day of the heat advisories. Tomorrow is supposed to a thunder storming mess, but I'm looking forward to it if it brings some relief.

I will be able to put my house back together on Friday! Tomorrow the crew will put in the carpet in the bedrooms and on the sun porch. Yay!


----------



## emdeengee

Happy Fourth of July to all my American friends! Have a great day and stay cool.


----------



## crehberg

I'm thinking it might actually rain today. It has rained south and north of us 2 days straight...but the thunder is rolling now. Come on and knock the heat down!


----------



## happy hermits

Went to parade today sat on my sons porch in shade and drank ice water. One of the people on the float got over heated. It is so muggy and hot again today it is unbearable. Trying to decide if we want to go to fireworks or not it is so hot.


----------



## keenataz

Irish Pixie said:


> I'll suggest it to them. His sister and brother now refer to him as "Bug Boy."



For years I was a Forest Insect and Disease Technican for the Canadian Forest Service. Our nicknames were "bugmen"


----------



## keenataz

painterswife said:


> I curled up under my down quilt and had a nap. Really slept hard. I guess I needed that nap.


You know I hearabout people that have 20 minute naps. I look at them kind of strange.


----------



## Irish Pixie

keenataz said:


> You know I hearabout people that have 20 minute naps. I look at them kind of strange.


Me too. I wake up four hours later confused about where I am and what day it is...


----------



## painterswife

It was not a 20 minute nap.


----------



## painterswife

Rewired an electrical outlet and switch. Sprayed weeds. Installed, metal studs on the run in shed. The girls were pushing against the metal siding. That was work drilling through the steel. Laundry and other assorted chores. Side of salmon on the grill with steamed green beans.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie and I continued the great clean out of 2018 in the cabin, the saying of the day was: "When in doubt, throw it out!"  

My house is starting to look like a home again rather than a storage facility. The carpet is in the bedrooms and the sun porch, and we like both very much. Today I'll be able to vacuum and damp mop the hardwood.

I'm also buying the plane tickets for our SoCal vacation in October today. The SoCal Pixies are treating us to an overnight in Los Angeles (probably Studio City) and a day at Harry Potter World/Universal. 

Our oldest daughter, granddaughter, and I are considering another visit to SoCal next spring before the SoCal Pixies become "in the middle of nowhere" Alabama Pixies next summer. If we do, I'll be dragged to Disney for the first time. The New York Pixies go to to Disney World every other year, but so far I have resisted. 

I'm out of coffee, and there is no rest for the wicked...


----------



## painterswife

5 am and I was heading into town. Looks like someone down the lake is getting a new well drilled. I don't think their neighbors will appreciate that noise so early. First vehicle thought it was a good idea to get on the one lane bridge at the same time I was on it.

Going to hit 90 today. Sure glad it gets down to 50 during the night. We have no air conditioning but the house stays below 70 until the evening because we built with structural insulated panels.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Do you have humidity? That is what makes the heat ugly. Keep cool.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was 48 degrees with very low humidity when I got up at 6 this morning. Life is good.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

I'm MEEELLLLLTIIIING!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

AzSongbird1973- you poor thing! I could no more endure that heat than I could fly.


----------



## MO_cows

Had to go to town with dad to help pick a sliding patio door for his rental. Tenants darn kid broke the glass in the old one. Couldn't find replacement piece so hello new door. He picked a Pella with wood interior side. He is going to let the renters off with half the cost, more than fair I thought.

Supposed to go watch fireworks later in the village where DH grew up. Not a picturesque village but legally it is a village. I feel like I was invited to be DD because when him and his cousin get together.......but we'll see.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Irish Pixie said:


> AzSongbird1973- you poor thing! I could no more endure that heat than I could fly.


Thanks Pixie!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I've been busy this morning. I trimmed a large brisket (only one cup of coffee and I didn't maim myself with a newly sharpened knife!) and in the crock pot with onions, Heinz chili sauce, and a bottle Stella Artois to cook low and slow for twelve hours. All the indoor chores, the barn cleaned and ready for the mares when it starts to heat up, I had a bunch of credit card rewards built up so I redeemed some for debit cards to use on the SoCal vacation, and a bunch of other paper work. 

I'm heading down to the treadmill shortly.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Yesterday was discouraging. 

I am hoping for a better day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yesterday was discouraging.
> 
> I am hoping for a better day.


Was yesterday a better day, Alice? 

The agenda today includes: haircuts, paperwork, and housework. 

Our oldest daughter starts her first day working as a RN today, she sent me a pic of the really pretty pink stethoscope she bought.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Pixie, it took a day to process some things. Today is AWESOME already!


----------



## gerold

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Pixie, it took a day to process some things. Today is AWESOME already!


Walked outside. Look in back out house in the woods. 50 ft. away huge deer. I think I seen it before a couple weeks ago. I thought it was an elk because of the size. But this one today was a lot closer and I could see it was a whitetail deer. Couldn't see any horns if a female sure is big.


----------



## Cornhusker

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I'm MEEELLLLLTIIIING!!
> View attachment 67386


My son lives in Mesa, and he sends me pictures like that.
I don't know how he stands it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is date lunch, errands, and grocery shopping. It's Mr. Pixie's turn to pick where we eat. 

We'll come home and grill something for dinner and while away the evening on the downstairs porch listening to the music of our youth (60/70s rock) under the lights and lanterns. I love summer nights.


----------



## newfieannie

we got a nice breeze here today. I painted 2 sides of the deck yesterday. still have to strip the deck and stain/paint. didn't do anything outside today. I'm going to a pig barbecue tomorrow and I made some orange dinner rolls and a carrot cake to take with me. just finished now since early morning. I did try a little piece from both and I think it tasted okay.

just going to relax on the deck in a bit. probably need a hoodie tonight with that wind. the weather station just said the hurricane is going to pass us by. I was getting ready to batten everything down.~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

10 gallons of pie cherries in the freezer. Hubby is looking forward to all the different cherry desserts I will make him.


----------



## crehberg

Spent my lunch break having a CT on my head done. My ENT seems to think I may have something amiss causing all these sinus issues. And I think I finally got clearance for the pneumonia shot... we'll see.

Hope and pray everyone is well.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Spent my lunch break having a CT on my head done. My ENT seems to think I may have something amiss causing all these sinus issues. And I think I finally got clearance for the pneumonia shot... we'll see.
> 
> Hope and pray everyone is well.


How did the CT go? My next step was a CT looking for polyps, but the pneumonia vaccine seemed to get rid of the problem. I hope it does for you too.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> How did the CT go? My next step was a CT looking for polyps, but the pneumonia vaccine seemed to get rid of the problem. I hope it does for you too.


It went fairly well, IP. I had one done about 10 years ago, and this one was MUCH faster (15 mins vs 1.5 hrs). I should know something Monday after my appointment with the ENT. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our granddaughter will be spending the the next couple days with her Nonnie and Papa. Our oldest grandson will be here next week for his turn. 

It's a beautiful cool morning- 47 when I got up at 6, and the high will be 81. I have some things to catch up before Pixie girl comes this afternoon.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

What a crazy night! Monsoon season is so unpredictable. Wind and dust storm from about 730 till sometime around 2. Blew the cover off the breaker box and blew something into one of the front windows and broke it. All of my patio furniture and most of my potted plants were relocated. All in all not too bad..I've seen way worse. Now the suns up i can go out the flashlight away and find all the wayward bits and pieces lol.


----------



## pairofthrees

I need a distraction, my older daughter (16) is on day 3 of a ten day European trip with her school. I know the teacher and a couple of the parents that with pretty well so I know she's in good hands. This isn't stopping me from wanting to text/call her all day to know what she's doing. It's not easy letting her grow up.


----------



## painterswife

We have started to frame in part of our barn/garage as a shop. We are going to insulate and sheath the walls. Build a door to close it off from the rest of the barn and install heating. Our barn is a metal building with a combination of wood and metal siding. We will also build work stations for the miter saw, band saw and drill press. Lots of drawers and shelving. It will give us a heated area to work on projects in the winter.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

pairofthrees said:


> I need a distraction, my older daughter (16) is on day 3 of a ten day European trip with her school. I know the teacher and a couple of the parents that with pretty well so I know she's in good hands. This isn't stopping me from wanting to text/call her all day to know what she's doing. It's not easy letting her grow up.


You're gonna make it dad, I promise. I think any of us with younguns can attest to the waves of panic and terror that flood your body when your baby bear isn't close by. And then you want to call and text but you want them to know that you're supporting them in their independence so you dont...but then you really want to lol!


----------



## painterswife

44 degrees and 60 in the house. A nice refreshing sleep. It will get close to 90 though today.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I turned the house fan on and pulled in the glorious cool crisp air. 

Pixie Girl popped out of bed at 6 this morning bright eyed, bushy tailed, and talking nonstop. She's wrapped in a blanket watching cartoons right now, and we're going on a flower treasure hunt later.


----------



## po boy

Irish Pixie said:


> I turned the house fan on and pulled in the glorious cool crisp air.
> 
> Pixie Girl popped out of bed at 6 this morning bright eyed, bushy tailed, and talking nonstop. She's wrapped in a blanket watching cartoons right now, and we're going on a flower treasure hunt later.


Attic Fan?

WE had one and would load the bed down with blankets and run that sucker when the temps were in the thirties.


----------



## Irish Pixie

po boy said:


> Attic Fan?
> 
> WE had one and would load the bed down with blankets and run that sucker when the temps were in the thirties.


Yup, it's a whole house fan, and they work well to draw in the cool air, don't they? I get the temp around 60 and shut the windows. Today is supposed to be around 85 (thankfully low humidity), but I won't have to start the a/c until late afternoon.

I sleep with the window open all winter, I sleep best when it's cold and under down comforters.


----------



## painterswife

A video that will get you smiling first thing in the morning.


----------



## Irish Pixie

That is Pixie Girl's favorite song, somehow it won't play on her daddy's phone tho, only on her mothers... LOL. 

Thank you.


----------



## po boy

Irish Pixie said:


> Yup, it's a whole house fan, and they work well to draw in the cool air, *don't they?* I get the temp around 60 and shut the windows. Today is supposed to be around 85 (thankfully low humidity), but I won't have to start the a/c until late afternoon.
> 
> I sleep with the window open all winter, I sleep best when it's cold and under down comforters.


Yes, get that fresh cold air in the house, then close the windows in the morning to keep that cold air inside.


----------



## crehberg

Just got off work. Going to try to get the grass cut, garden weeded, and all the trash hauled off before I start back working on building more custom pallets (ah the joys of self employment!).

Y'all be safe out there... weatherman is calling for 95 with HI of 105-106 here. Yeouch!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Pixie Girl goes home today. The cabin will be depressingly quiet for a few days, but the dogs and cats will be happy that they can nap at will now.  

A big treat is lunch out with Nonnie and Papa so we'll do that before we drop her off.


----------



## newfieannie

I went out to the land today. my son was already there mowing. I made him do the hill with the push mower. it's too dangerous with the ride-on. a guy was killed a few blocks away like that this week. I've already rolled it myself doing that hill












but luckily only got a few bruises

I didn't do much today. just pulled a few weeds in the perennial bed. went up the field and took a pic of my blueberries. you can see the bushes are loaded with the biggest berries. 90% of the crop was lost around here with the late frost. didn't touch mine. could be because I'm on high ground or protected by the trees. waiting for the rain that's forecasted. we really need it now. ~Georgia


----------



## gerold

newfieannie said:


> I went out to the land today. my son was already there mowing. I made him do the hill with the push mower. it's too dangerous with the ride-on. a guy was killed a few blocks away like that this week. I've already rolled it myself doing that hill
> View attachment 67650
> View attachment 67652
> but luckily only got a few bruises
> 
> I didn't do much today. just pulled a few weeds in the perennial bed. went up the field and took a pic of my blueberries. you can see the bushes are loaded with the biggest berries. 90% of the crop was lost around here with the late frost. didn't touch mine. could be because I'm on high ground or protected by the trees. waiting for the rain that's forecasted. we really need it now. ~Georgia


Forecast to be 95 here today. I can't do much work in this heat. I start the truck, car, sawmill and run them a few minutes. Drive the tractor around the farm and check all the gates and fences. Try to spend most of the day inside cool house.


----------



## Grey Mare

Finishing up my case study, we had to do a movie where the main character suffered from a psychological disorder....I chose Hannibal Lector from "Silence of the Lambs". Power point will be fun to do as we have to use movie clips to do so. 

Will also get out to mow the lawn, vacuum the house, get some laundry done, and stalls cleaned up a bit. 

Left Umbra, Smudge, and Pershing out last night, with our son's door open some so if they did get tired or wanted one of 3 litter boxes, they were available. Did great out. Every so often I would catch a sound of them thundering down the hallway...


----------



## Irish Pixie

It will be close to 90 today, the good part is that it isn't supposed to be horribly humid. The heat will break on Tuesday. 

I'll be working inside today, the majority of which will be spent washing windows. The Pixie Girl made up a game where she ran from window to glass doors to more windows on the sun porch (seven in total) to "play" with the dogs who were sleeping in the cabin. Finger and hand prints everywhere, at least she had fun. 

Public Service Announcement- tomorrow is Prime Day on Amazon. The deals and steals will abound.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Amazon Prime Day starts at 3 pm so I'll be strategizing how to get the best deals. Tomorrow Target is having a one day sale, and I love their bedding. 

Mr. Pixie's employer recommended that everyone use the new IRS calculator to see if their tax withholding needs to be adjusted, ours did. We'll pay approximately $2000 more in income taxes this year than we did last year. I'm happy that we decided to cut our income last fall for the coming year, no timber or rock sales and no overtime for Mr. Pixie, it could have been worse.


----------



## Clem

Get what you want now, if trade wars escalate, it'll all cost twice as much next year. 
I would like to get another couple thousand ft of BNC cable for my game cams, so I can extend my spy range.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Clem said:


> Get what you want now, if trade wars escalate, it'll all cost twice as much next year.
> I would like to get another couple thousand ft of BNC cable for my game cams, so I can extend my spy range.


True. The price of so many things is already climbing.


----------



## po boy

Wonder if they have two new eye balls and maybe a sq. ft. of hair.

Other than that, I cannot think of anything I need, but I'll look.


----------



## Cornhusker

Yesterday topped out at about 73° with a slight breeze and overcast.
Almost perfect.
Did a little fence repair, worked on a mower and just kind of puttered around. It was a good day


----------



## Irish Pixie

po boy said:


> Wonder if they have two new eye balls and maybe a sq. ft. of hair.
> 
> Other than that, I cannot think of anything I need, but I'll look.


If anyone has eyeballs and hair, it's Amazon.


----------



## Grey Mare

Forgot what it was like to have a small animal in bed with you....little Umbra decided that after a few hours of hard play with her two older, bratty brothers, was time to relax. Figured out how to get up onto our bed then cuddled up on our bed with us. By morning she had her small little body up against my shoulder. Was a bit hard to roll over, find her, then situate so she was comfortable....

4 more days till this session of school is over then 3 days to relax!! Course, this is when were both home so were going to catch up on some things in the house! Need to do a dump run, going to get the lawn mowed, haven't done it yet and it is a bit high right now.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Guess who got a huge start on her grand kid's birthday and Christmas shopping on Amazon Prime Day?  I had a list of other things to check, and found that many were Prime deals. I iz happy about it. It's still going on today so pop in periodically. 

Today is Target's one day sale, so I'll check that out too. Perhaps get the boys September birthdays finished. 

Today is going to be a thunder stormy day, which is fine with me because they'll chase away the horrendous humidity. It's been a hot dry summer so far.


----------



## painterswife

Thunder, lighting and rain so hard I can't see across the yard. Hope that rain makes sure mo fires get started.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The storms that marched across the state missed us completely, we needed the rain. The humidity and temps dropped nicely tho. 

Today is a paperwork and ironing day- I've put off both for too long. Sigh.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I looked at Amazon during the sale. Didn’t see anything that I was interested in.

Have spent a few days, weeks, years trying to help people. Events recently have made it apparent that I could (should?) be a bit more cautious (selective? restrained?) in my outpourings of support, concern, help, and etc.

It is a time for calm reflection.


----------



## Cornhusker

About 2:30 this morning I woke up to being rained on.
The wind was pushing rain in the window and the fan was taking it the rest of the way to my bed.
I shut the window and went back to sleep expecting the roads to be a muddy mess this morning.
The roads weren't bad, so I got to work about 20 minutes early.
Maybe I'll leave 20 minutes early 
I am going to see the grandkids after work, do my grocery shopping for the week and grab a couple things from the hardware store.
I kinda enjoy my weekly trip to town


----------



## Grey Mare

Slept in a bit this morning, as was hard to sleep with a wee scrap of a kitten sleeping on your chest and under your chin! Taking a break from studying our final tomorrow to see what is going on here. The cheapest kitten toy is the feathers I find from my chickens, the wing feathers are the best as they are long enough that the kittens chase them around, bat at them, and carry them. 

Had another real boomer of a storm go through yesterday afternoon. Got enough rain to dampen the ground, this morning it isn't as hot as it has been but it drove the humidity up again. Makes me wish for fall, cooler temps and not so much humidity...

This weekend I don't have clinical, so we have a long list of things to accomplish. Dump run for sure, a date with my eldest granddaughter as she needs more breeches for summer so that is our first order of business, then lunch. Some friends coming over to go shooting with my husband, do yard trimming, clean the stalls again, busy work.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I have been so busy these last few weeks. I have fenced in my 3.5 acre west pasture, and got my animals safely enclosed in there so the rest of the property will have a chance to grow grass. I have been cataloging (sp?) my SO's record collection, so he can decide what he wants to keep and what to sell (he has somewhere around 10,000 records, so no small task). We have been to a wedding, hosted a couple of dinners. This weekend we are going to a local Peach Festival, which means we will purchase at least 2 bushels of peaches - so they will have to be prepped and at least some will be frozen or canned.

It is getting near to my fall craft show season, so I have a LOT of product to make, new information sheets to prepare, new booth setups to perfect (so I can take advantage of whatever spaces I am assigned)... I will be on the go now till late December. Just in time to co-host Christmas festivities. Oh! And somewhere in there I will be helping John host his big Thanksgiving bash... I am working so much harder now I am retired than I ever did when I was working!!! LOL.


----------



## MO_cows

Let a guy bale an empty pasture. It's about 9 acres and only made 7 round bales. That's how dry it's been. And it's our most sandy ground.

DH thought he had a brake dragging. Got into it and it's a bearing. That hub lasted over 200k miles, can't complain too much. He suggested I get up early and take him to work. I counter offered he knocks the cobwebs off his motorcycle and rides it to work. 

A coworker and the boss have come down with nasty summer colds. Fingers crossed I don't catch it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Date lunch, shopping and errand day today. One of the errands involves the small city's downtown area to pick up our oldest daughter and I's Martini Walk tickets for Saturday. All of the more interesting food places are downtown so lunch will be fun. 

It was 45 degrees when I got up at 5:30, I ran the house fan and brought the indoor temp down to 60, and am now wearing a hoodie. 

Have a wonderful day, I know I will.


----------



## Cornhusker

Spent some time with the grandkids yesterday, and that's never boring.
4 year old grandson is obsessed with spiders now. He told me he woke up and a daddy longlegs was biting him. (they don't bite) He said "I freaked out Grandpa! And I screamed". 
His 7 year old sister said "Sometimes I can't believe he's my brother" 
My granddaughter is absolutely fearless, and she's one of those kids that nothing bothers.
They are very entertaining.


----------



## Grey Mare

Aren't grandkids fun Cornhusker? Our two are so different, Lily is the fearless one, takes charge and is sure of herself, while her sister Abby is the dreamer, doesn't really want to do anything yet as far as hobbies go and is all over the place, can't get her to pay attention sometimes. 

Nothing wakes you up first thing in the morning like a horse choking! My much love gelding Terry started to pace his stall, I immediately let him out and you could see something was wrong, so I followed him and realized he was choking so I called our vet to alert her and have her start out this way. Gave him banamine to help ease the pain if there was any, then about 20 minutes of talking calmly to him, massaging his throat, he coughed up some nasty stuff, came out his mouth AND nose! Cleaned him up, wiped him off and called the vet back. He is okay now, thank goodness. Hugged his head and whispered in his ear that this is how I get grey hairs. 

Psych final tonight then on to oncology...not my favorite subject. 

Hope all have a wonderful day, it is beautiful here!


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Spent night before last in the hospital. They think I had an adverse reaction to the tetanus shot I got when they stitched up my leg. Who has a reaction to a tetanus shot...sheesh!! Slept a lot yesterday. Feeling pretty good this morning. I have a couple meetings today, one for some new work so hoping that goes good. Then I have to go check on my jobs and make sure the guys have been holding things down for the last couple days. Stop by the market and then go pick up the parts for the reach fork and come home and hopefully get that thing going if my lack luster diagnostic skills dont fail me. It's scheduled to be picked up and take to the new job late this evening so...fingers crossed! It's supposed to be 106 today but the humidity is lower so I guess that's a bonus lol! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## painterswife

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Spent night before last in the hospital. They think I had an adverse reaction to the tetanus shot I got when they stitched up my leg. Who has a reaction to a tetanus shot...sheesh!! Slept a lot yesterday. Feeling pretty good this morning. I have a couple meetings today, one for some new work so hoping that goes good. Then I have to go check on my jobs and make sure the guys have been holding things down for the last couple days. Stop by the market and then go pick up the parts for the reach fork and come home and hopefully get that thing going if my lack luster diagnostic skills dont fail me. It's scheduled to be picked up and take to the new job late this evening so...fingers crossed! It's supposed to be 106 today but the humidity is lower so I guess that's a bonus lol! Have a great day everyone!


Well that is crappy. Hope today goes better.

I ordered the insulation for finishing the shop. Hubby is picking up some 2x4's to finish off the wall framing. I will do the wiring as soon as he gets that done. Then we will work on the insulation when it gets here.


----------



## happy hermits

Song bird glad you are feeling better. Good luck fixing the reach fork. Sounds like you lead a busy life try to find a way to stay cool. . T Today I am canning mushrooms , and making cheese , So my house will feel 106 before you know it.


----------



## no really

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Spent night before last in the hospital. They think I had an adverse reaction to the tetanus shot I got when they stitched up my leg. Who has a reaction to a tetanus shot...sheesh!! Slept a lot yesterday. Feeling pretty good this morning. I have a couple meetings today, one for some new work so hoping that goes good. Then I have to go check on my jobs and make sure the guys have been holding things down for the last couple days. Stop by the market and then go pick up the parts for the reach fork and come home and hopefully get that thing going if my lack luster diagnostic skills dont fail me. It's scheduled to be picked up and take to the new job late this evening so...fingers crossed! It's supposed to be 106 today but the humidity is lower so I guess that's a bonus lol! Have a great day everyone!


Hope you're feeling better, sorry to hear about the reaction to the tetanus shot. Don't overdo in the heat.

Today is busy, finished the fence repair late yesterday was close to 9:30 when I got in last night. More fence checking today and barn work. When the heat gets to bad paperwork and correspondence. Yuck, hate that neccesary evil.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

painterswife said:


> Well that is crappy. Hope today goes better.
> 
> I ordered the insulation for finishing the shop. Hubby is picking up some 2x4's to finish off the wall framing. I will do the wiring as soon as he gets that done. Then we will work on the insulation when it gets here.


 Thanks dear! Sounds like things are coming right along. Don't envy you having to do the insulation..no bueno!


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Thank you! I'd rather hang out with you and make cheese!!


----------



## AZSongBird1973

T


no really said:


> Hope you're feeling better, sorry to hear about the reaction to the tetanus shot. Don't overdo in the heat.
> 
> Today is busy, finished the fence repair late yesterday was close to 9:30 when I got in last night. More fence checking today and barn work. When the heat gets to bad paperwork and correspondence. Yuck, hate that neccesary evil.


Thanks friend! Stay cool too...fence is like laundry...it's never done!


----------



## keenataz

Well we have a forest fire burning 6 miles to the west of us. Almost exact same location as a year ago.


----------



## painterswife

keenataz said:


> Well we have a forest fire burning 6 miles to the west of us. Almost exact same location as a year ago.


What is left to burn? Not good at all.


----------



## FreeRange

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Spent night before last in the hospital. They think I had an adverse reaction to the tetanus shot I got when they stitched up my leg. Who has a reaction to a tetanus shot...sheesh!! Slept a lot yesterday. Feeling pretty good this morning. I have a couple meetings today, one for some new work so hoping that goes good. Then I have to go check on my jobs and make sure the guys have been holding things down for the last couple days. Stop by the market and then go pick up the parts for the reach fork and come home and hopefully get that thing going if my lack luster diagnostic skills dont fail me. It's scheduled to be picked up and take to the new job late this evening so...fingers crossed! It's supposed to be 106 today but the humidity is lower so I guess that's a bonus lol! Have a great day everyone!


Oh no! Let's hope your trouble stops with 2s, not 3s.



keenataz said:


> Well we have a forest fire burning 6 miles to the west of us. Almost exact same location as a year ago.


Not moving your way I hope.


----------



## Irish Pixie

keenataz said:


> Well we have a forest fire burning 6 miles to the west of us. Almost exact same location as a year ago.


Crap. Again? Is it closer?


----------



## crehberg

keenataz said:


> Well we have a forest fire burning 6 miles to the west of us. Almost exact same location as a year ago.


Well that stinks. Hope conditions improve and it gets contained!


----------



## gerold

pairofthrees said:


> I need a distraction, my older daughter (16) is on day 3 of a ten day European trip with her school. I know the teacher and a couple of the parents that with pretty well so I know she's in good hands. This isn't stopping me from wanting to text/call her all day to know what she's doing. It's not easy letting her grow up.


I know what you mean. My 1st Daughter in her last year of H.S. took a trip to Mexico and stay for 30 days with a doctor and his wife as part of her history lesson in school. I worried my head off. That was just the start. She went to college in Canada. After going to work every vacation time each year she would visit a different country. Worry a father a lot.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

keenataz said:


> Well we have a forest fire burning 6 miles to the west of us. Almost exact same location as a year ago.


How's it looking? Please stay safe and keep us.posted!


----------



## Irish Pixie

gerold said:


> I know what you mean. My 1st Daughter in her last year of H.S. took a trip to Mexico and stay for 30 days with a doctor and his wife as part of her history lesson in school. I worried my head off. That was just the start. She went to college in Canada. After going to work every vacation time each year she would visit a different country. Worry a father a lot.


My youngest daughter spent a college semester in Buenos Aries, Argentina. It was the longest six months of my life.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's a beautiful brisk morning so I have the house fan on, and working on my daily to-do list of what I need to do. Mr. Pixie is on vacation next week, it will probably be a staycaction so we can get the rest of the projects caught up. BUT if we do wrap up early we'll head to the Finger Lakes for a night or two, either Watkins Glen or Canandaigua.

The real vacation is in October when we head to San Diego to visit the SoCal Pixies for 8 days. 

Tomorrow is the Martini Walk for NY Pixie daughter and I, and we've been looking forward to it for a month. There is a Wine and Tapas walk, and a couple others during the summer as well. This will be my first Walk of any type, you tour around downtown to places mapped out, pay a couple bucks and get a specially crafted martini, taste test it and give it a grade. We're dressing up a bit (no jeans) and will Uber. The weather is supposed to be perfect- 75 with a light breeze. Plus the food at these restaurants is absolutely wonderful.

ETA: We're definitely taking at least one day to go fishing too. I don't think we've been in two years.


----------



## newfieannie

not doing a thing today just trying to survive. I had heat stroke again. that's twice this summer. I can't figure out how I got it either. I had some guys here yesterday. one measuring up for windows and another repairing my computer and I was feeling a bit sick to my stomach but after they left I went down and pulled up my recycle bin. scrubbed that out and then gathered a couple buckets of trimmings from my garden for the base. that was about it.

I had my ball cap on and I didn't really feel that hot. by the time I finished though I was staggering around. kept the icy cloths to my neck and arms all last night. I was seeing double most of the time. I'm feeling a lot better now. still weak. don't intend to go out in it at all today. I talked to my son and he said I never do anything slow. go at it like a bull. that's probably the only way I know how after all these years but dangerous in this heat. I got to get away for a vacation also. be careful out there folks! ~Georgia


----------



## AZSongBird1973

newfieannie said:


> not doing a thing today just trying to survive. I had heat stroke again. that's twice this summer. I can't figure out how I got it either. I had some guys here yesterday. one measuring up for windows and another repairing my computer and I was feeling a bit sick to my stomach but after they left I went down and pulled up my recycle bin. scrubbed that out and then gathered a couple buckets of trimmings from my garden for the base. that was about it.
> 
> I had my ball cap on and I didn't really feel that hot. by the time I finished though I was staggering around. kept the icy cloths to my neck and arms all last night. I was seeing double most of the time. I'm feeling a lot better now. still weak. don't intend to go out in it at all today. I talked to my son and he said I never do anything slow. go at it like a bull. that's probably the only way I know how after all these years but dangerous in this heat. I got to get away for a vacation also. be careful out there folks! ~Georgia


I'm glad you're feeling better Miss Georgia. Also glad you're taking it easy today.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

I have a bid due today for a new milk parlor and commodity barn. It's been about a year and a half since my last big job. At the end of the last one I said never again. And here I am looking at this one knowing that I would come out good on it which would mean being able to get the heck out of here way faster and back to the life my son and I long for again and in a better spot financially. I'm Thankful for any work I get and these little jobs have been keeping me busy and in the black but not by a lot. Not going to lie tho, I'm not getting any younger and it's getting harder and harder to get out there and go at it all day in this ridiculous heat like I have been. But then there's all the cons to think about too. This project will be a 3 to 4 month endeavor and is about 4 hours away from where I live and it starts in September and I have a 5th grader and I'm a single mom. Plus my 2nd grandchild is due in December and my daughter is going to need me. What to do...suck it up and deal with the hard parts of taking the job all for a better later or keep chipping away at the path I'm on? Ahhh life decisions how I love you!!

Good news is..this is what was waiting for me when I cam back in the house this morning.


----------



## crehberg

It's raining! It's raining!

Been going around us the past two weeks. Not today! Grass will grow 6 inches tonight guaranteed (guess I know what I'm doing when I get off work tomorrow!).

Forgot to report on my ENT visit earlier this week. Apparently, I have two pieces of bone growing through my rearmost sinuses. Guess that could be the problem!

Time to start saving money for the $3000+ out of pocket and 2 plus weeks out of work. She wants it done now...but there's absolutely no way I can make it happen before first of '19 between work and finances.

Arghhh...so much for a simple solution!

Everybody have a good one!

PS: AZ...you're a brilliant, talented young lady. You do what's right for you, and the rest of it will work out. You've got plenty of experience...and I know your heart is already telling you the right direction to go! Congrats on the second grandbaby!


----------



## gerold

newfieannie said:


> not doing a thing today just trying to survive. I had heat stroke again. that's twice this summer. I can't figure out how I got it either. I had some guys here yesterday. one measuring up for windows and another repairing my computer and I was feeling a bit sick to my stomach but after they left I went down and pulled up my recycle bin. scrubbed that out and then gathered a couple buckets of trimmings from my garden for the base. that was about it.
> 
> I had my ball cap on and I didn't really feel that hot. by the time I finished though I was staggering around. kept the icy cloths to my neck and arms all last night. I was seeing double most of the time. I'm feeling a lot better now. still weak. don't intend to go out in it at all today. I talked to my son and he said I never do anything slow. go at it like a bull. that's probably the only way I know how after all these years but dangerous in this heat. I got to get away for a vacation also. be careful out there folks! ~Georgia


Hope you are doing better. Got to watch that heat.
Yesterday I was working on my sawmill. I forget to take it easy in the sun. Started feeding like I would pass out. Made it back to the house just a 25 ft. walk. Rested for a couple hours in the cool. Got better when it cooled down went and brought the tractor back to the house. Relaxed the rest of the day. Feeling ok today. But not working in that 95 heat in the sun for now.
When out working I forget to drink water. That can be a problem to.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

crehberg said:


> It's raining! It's raining!
> 
> Been going around us the past two weeks. Not today! Grass will grow 6 inches tonight guaranteed (guess I know what I'm doing when I get off work tomorrow!).
> 
> Forgot to report on my ENT visit earlier this week. Apparently, I have two pieces of bone growing through my rearmost sinuses. Guess that could be the problem!
> 
> Time to start saving money for the $3000+ out of pocket and 2 plus weeks out of work. She wants it done now...but there's absolutely no way I can make it happen before first of '19 between work and finances.
> 
> Arghhh...so much for a simple solution!
> 
> Everybody have a good one!
> 
> PS: AZ...you're a brilliant, talented young lady. You do what's right for you, and the rest of it will work out. You've got plenty of experience...and I know your heart is already telling you the right direction to go! Congrats on the second grandbaby!


Congrats on the rain and please and some this way!! Thank you for your kind words..you're very sweet! As far as your news goes...for me not knowing something is the worst part. Like you knew something was up but you didn't know what. That part most awful. Now you know..so you can rest and have some peace because you know what it is AND that it is fixable. Double awesome!! As far as the time frames and $ part goes all I know is that God will make a way when there seems to not be one so you might want to just hold on to your britches because you never know what might happen! (If I offended you cuz you're not a believer...well, sorry not sorry!)

And I bid that job really high so if it's meant to be that I get it, then I will know for sure.


----------



## MO_cows

Been canning this week. Got gifted a mess of tomatoes and zucchini. 23 pints of salsa done and 6 half pints zucchini relish. Still got 5 pounds or so of yellow tomatoes, need to figure out a use for those. May just puree and freeze, it makes good tomato soup.

Need to get my old car shined up and sold. Me and DH butting heads, as usual. He refuses to put the AC compressor on it. I think I might as well find someone down in their luck and give it to them because it will bring nothing without working ac. But I will try to sell and reserve the right to an I told you so.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> It's raining! It's raining!
> 
> Been going around us the past two weeks. Not today! Grass will grow 6 inches tonight guaranteed (guess I know what I'm doing when I get off work tomorrow!).
> 
> Forgot to report on my ENT visit earlier this week. Apparently, I have two pieces of bone growing through my rearmost sinuses. Guess that could be the problem!
> 
> Time to start saving money for the $3000+ out of pocket and 2 plus weeks out of work. She wants it done now...but there's absolutely no way I can make it happen before first of '19 between work and finances.
> 
> Arghhh...so much for a simple solution!
> 
> Everybody have a good one!
> 
> PS: AZ...you're a brilliant, talented young lady. You do what's right for you, and the rest of it will work out. You've got plenty of experience...and I know your heart is already telling you the right direction to go! Congrats on the second grandbaby!


It's good to know what the problem is, but it stinks that it costs so much.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

newfieannie said:


> not doing a thing today just trying to survive. I had heat stroke again. that's twice this summer. I can't figure out how I got it either. I had some guys here yesterday. one measuring up for windows and another repairing my computer and I was feeling a bit sick to my stomach but after they left I went down and pulled up my recycle bin. scrubbed that out and then gathered a couple buckets of trimmings from my garden for the base. that was about it.
> 
> I had my ball cap on and I didn't really feel that hot. by the time I finished though I was staggering around. kept the icy cloths to my neck and arms all last night. I was seeing double most of the time. I'm feeling a lot better now. still weak. don't intend to go out in it at all today. I talked to my son and he said I never do anything slow. go at it like a bull. that's probably the only way I know how after all these years but dangerous in this heat. I got to get away for a vacation also. be careful out there folks! ~Georgia


How are you feeling?


----------



## AZSongBird1973

It's actually raining this morning!! And a nice slow drizzle too...not a gully washer downpour! Nice soft wind, cloud cover, smells like rain and everything! I'm so excited!! I'm ready to go make a pot of chicken and dumplings and put my winter boots on lol!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's going to be a rainy, humid, thunder stormy week, and Mr. Pixie is on vacation. There was a bit of whining, but we're over it now. 

I think today is supply run day, it will involve several stores I'm sure.


----------



## painterswife

Tore apart the living room this weekend. Moved all the furniture. Hubby got a surprise when he got home  Hooked up the surround sound system. That is always a treat. Relearning what goes where. I hooked up a Fire TV cube so it was a bit time consuming figuring it all out. Also laid out all the electrical boxes in the shop. Figuring out where everything should go. Hubby will finish the framing today and I will start the wiring this afternoon. Insulation arrives sometime this week.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

painterswife said:


> Tore apart the living room this weekend. Moved all the furniture. Hubby got a surprise when he got home  Hooked up the surround sound system. That is always a treat. Relearning what goes where. I hooked up a Fire TV cube so it was a bit time consuming figuring it all out. Also laid out all the electrical boxes in the shop. Figuring out where everything should go. Hubby will finish the framing today and I will start the wiring this afternoon. Insulation arrives sometime this week.


I'm impressed!! I hate electronic gadgets and have the worst time with them. Still trying to figure out how to make my wireless printer be wireless. Call in sick on insulation day!


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Spent all weekend working on bids. Go for months and my phone barely rings for work and then all of a sudden everyone wants something done yesterday. Submitted the bid for the big job on friday afternoon and got a call back for a meeting not 15 mins later. So I went down this morning..got the milk parlor and holding/wash pen and the commodity barn for sure...maybe the milk center too. 8 months of work which is great but they want to start Sept. NO PRESSURE!! ☺ I'll figure it out...anybody want a job?? 
Home now..been on the road since early this morning and got a bad case of road butt. Hot as heck outside...115. Going to go crack a beer and play with my dogs!


----------



## crehberg

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Spent all weekend working on bids. Go for months and my phone barely rings for work and then all of a sudden everyone wants something done yesterday. Submitted the bid for the big job on friday afternoon and got a call back for a meeting not 15 mins later. So I went down this morning..got the milk parlor and holding/wash pen and the commodity barn for sure...maybe the milk center too. 8 months of work which is great but they want to start Sept. NO PRESSURE!! ☺ I'll figure it out...anybody want a job??
> Home now..been on the road since early this morning and got a bad case of road butt. Hot as heck outside...115. Going to go crack a beer and play with my dogs!


I understand the feast or famine deal all too well. Two weeks ago.... nothing. Now, all you know what has broke loose. Every plantation in a 50 mile radius wants feed delivered it seems....and they wanted it YESTERDAY. Well why didn't you call BEFORE you were completely out?!?!

All the best with it AZ... you've got this!


----------



## MO_cows

Today meets my definition of the Perfect Summer Day. It is in the 80s, low humidity, sunny, gentle breeze. It feels so good just to be outside. If only it were Saturday!


----------



## po boy

Up early, some coffee and took a crash course in Chinese!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Day three of Mr. Pixie's very wet vacation. It's rained, we've worked on projects but can't complete anything because of the rain. Today we're forecast for up to an inch and a half. Sigh. 

No rain tomorrow, some of Friday, the weekend looks good (so far), we might be able to stain the decks on Sunday. There is a possibility of fishing tomorrow.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> Day three of Mr. Pixie's very wet vacation. It's rained, we've worked on projects but can't complete anything because of the rain. Today we're forecast for up to an inch and a half. Sigh.
> 
> No rain tomorrow, some of Friday, the weekend looks good (so far), we might be able to stain the decks on Sunday. There is a possibility of fishing tomorrow.


Y'all enjoy that rain IP. We got about 6 tenths last week...and that's it. Drying out here in a HURRY!


----------



## MO_cows

Irish Pixie said:


> Day three of Mr. Pixie's very wet vacation. It's rained, we've worked on projects but can't complete anything because of the rain. Today we're forecast for up to an inch and a half. Sigh.
> 
> No rain tomorrow, some of Friday, the weekend looks good (so far), we might be able to stain the decks on Sunday. There is a possibility of fishing tomorrow.


I wish you could send some rain this way. When you walk across our yard it crackles. Some of the farmers around us are just cutting their corn for silage, don't think the yields will be worth letting it mature.

They take the official readings at the airport which is pretty far Northwest of us. It shows 7 inches or so short on rain, but there have been rains that fell at the airport we didn't get any.

So bummer that Mr Pixies plans were ruined by rain, but I'm still jealous. The old cliche holds true-Wanna hear God laugh, tell him your plans.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

crehberg said:


> I understand the feast or famine deal all too well. Two weeks ago.... nothing. Now, all you know what has broke loose. Every plantation in a 50 mile radius wants feed delivered it seems....and they wanted it YESTERDAY. Well why didn't you call BEFORE you were completely out?!?!
> 
> All the best with it AZ... you've got this!


It's better than stressing because you don't have work, right?


----------



## AZSongBird1973

7:45 pm my time and it's still 113 outside. Got home from work and took a shower. Put my leg up, it's swollen from just under my knee all the way down and hurts like heck. Fell asleep for about 45 mins cuz I'm beat and I don't feel good...been a heck of a week. Went out to water while supper was cooking and had to come in and take another shower. This heat is too much! I'm moving to Alaska!!!


----------



## newfieannie

I don't think i'll be far behind. it's been one heck of a week here also. I did manage to get to the store for some fruit etc.for the first time since last Thursday. heat hit again around 11am. forecast says it's raining now but none here yet. humidity suppose to break on the weekend. people are suffering and dying in places. at least I have a basement which is a little cooler ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

AZSongBird1973 said:


> 7:45 pm my time and it's still 113 outside. Got home from work and took a shower. Put my leg up, it's swollen from just under my knee all the way down and hurts like heck. Fell asleep for about 45 mins cuz I'm beat and I don't feel good...been a heck of a week. Went out to water while supper was cooking and had to come in and take another shower. This heat is too much! I'm moving to Alaska!!!


Does the swelling go down after it's elevated awhile? If not, have it checked out. 

That heat is simply oppressive.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Irish Pixie said:


> Does the swelling go down after it's elevated awhile? If not, have it checked out.
> 
> That heat is simply oppressive.


Swelling goes down some if I elevate it and ice it but not to the point where I can see my ankle bones. If I stay off of it then it's not too bad but I can't sit around all day, there's too many people depending on me. I have an appt today to get my stitches out so I'm sure they'll look me over. Might be a little cellulitis so maybe more antibiotics...yuck! Thanks for your concern Mrs. P. Still waiting for some of that rain you're supposed to send my way!


----------



## AZSongBird1973

newfieannie said:


> I don't think i'll be far behind. it's been one heck of a week here also. I did manage to get to the store for some fruit etc.for the first time since last Thursday. heat hit again around 11am. forecast says it's raining now but none here yet. humidity suppose to break on the weekend. people are suffering and dying in places. at least I have a basement which is a little cooler ~Georgia


How are you feeling after your last bought of heat stroke?


----------



## newfieannie

well as I said somewhere else I was sure I was for the boneyard this time. I got out yesterday for the first time in a week. went to the grocers etc. we're just not use to this kind of weather. I just have to learn when to stop working in high humidity. or work slower

we had rain last night and the wind is picking up now. humidity is still high though but not dangerous. I went out to my garden a few min ago. going to take some time to clean up all the weeds after a week of inattention. i'll get at it in a bit. my son had to leave off his construction job yesterday at 3 because he was getting weaK. first time that happened. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

bought my self a pair of sandals yesterday since I decided I wasn't going to die yet. they are quite comfortable. I had several blk pairs but wanted something to match my beige/ivory capris. naturalizer guy told me it was his best pair of walking sandals. 40% off. they were still over 67 dollars but better than full price. I went in for a white pair but liked these better.








I must say they are quite comfortable. I can't have anything that's too flat so I have to get my footwear at naturalizer. disregard the mess on my bed . I'm sorting out my stuff for a couple weeks vacation if I can stay away from my gardens that long. I hate packing. I always take too much clothes and whatnot. while I was sorting I found a pair of blk silk pjs with the tags still on I bought in florida 16 years ago ~Georgia


----------



## AZSongBird1973

newfieannie said:


> bought my self a pair of sandals yesterday since I decided I wasn't going to die yet. they are quite comfortable. I had several blk pairs but wanted something to match my beige/ivory capris. naturalizer guy told me it was his best pair of walking sandals. 40% off. they were still over 67 dollars but better than full price. I went in for a white pair but liked these better.
> View attachment 68188
> 
> 
> I must say they are quite comfortable. I can't have anything that's too flat so I have to get my footwear at naturalizer. disregard the mess on my bed . I'm sorting out my stuff for a couple weeks vacation if I can stay away from my gardens that long. I hate packing. I always take too much clothes and whatnot. while I was sorting I found a pair of blk silk pjs with the tags still on I bought in florida 16 years ago ~Georgia


Glad you're feeling better but please go easy. Takes time to bounce back after one let alone 2 episodes. Better pack those silk jammies...maybe finding them is a sign that you will have an opportunity to wear them while you're on vacation!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was too hot to fish so we went to a farmer's market and Mennonite store. Mr. Pixie picked up all the veggies for his famous gazpacho salad, and we found local sweet corn. I bought bulk spices, and a container of vitamins and anti-oxidants, aka dark chocolate cherries. The Mennonite store had fresh sauerkraut in stock! Tomorrows supper will white hots and brats with sauerkraut, the delicious salad, and grilled sweet corn.


----------



## happy hermits

Went picking mushrooms yesterday since it has been raining so much. I have to either cook them with butter and freeze them or can them . I have to pick green beans in the morning I am going to freeze them and mushrooms in the same bag. I gave at least five pounds to my cousins wife she freezes them. Sunday we are going to the big spot might get a lot. I sure love to eat them but not taking care of so many at once .That is the way they are short seasons and feast or famine.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're going to try staining the porch decks today. The wood _should_ be dry enough to take the stain.

I finally got in to thoroughly clean our bedroom. There was a fine dust from when they removed the old carpet and put in the new, and it clung disgustingly on the log walls. I recently bought new sheets, and I must have had a "senior moment" because I ordered two black sets- we have a mostly white beagle. Sigh.


----------



## Grey Mare

Morning all! Pixie...we have burgundy furniture...go figure! The hair you can see, only recourse is to resort to vacuum tactics and attack mode.  I have a day "off" so will clean and do as much homework that time allows, as it is early to bed for me tonight. 

Kittens are very, very entertaining, however their times and ours do differ. I love hearing them bound up and down the hallway, can't help but laugh at their antics. Little rays of sunshine...and they help me study as well. 

Off to see what I can get into...enjoy the day ya'll


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Signed all the paperwork and final contracts for the 2 big jobs today. They accepted my final bid and terms and now Im waiting for them to wire the deposits...then it will be really real. Now I have to get busy and get everything serviced and tires on and fix all the stuff that needs fixed..and ahhh!!! Lots to do!


----------



## Irish Pixie

We have to run to town again. We need more stain for the porches, the downstairs will probably need three coats on the end, and I want to redo the spindles on the front porch. We have an app't for Monroe to check the tires we bought in May, the sensors are coming on every few days on three of them, when we check they're low about 5 lbs.. It's weird. 

Monroe is by the mall and Penney's is having a sale plus I have a 20% coupon, and there's a reward deal going on too. Mr. Pixie needs to replace a couple pair of his work Dockers. 

And Alice the Diva Cat (she's 14) has decided to only eat Fancy Feast gushy food that contains liver so we need to pick up some of that too. She's skinny, and she knows we'll give her what she wants to get her to eat. Her time is coming, but for right now she plays and slaps the youngins around. The older mare time is coming too, it is so very hard as they age, and it never gets easier.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## painterswife

It is 9:30 am

I have done 3 loads of laundry. Scrubbed the toilets and bathrooms. Vacuumed the house. Done the dishes. Just finished pulling out all the wiring in the area of the barn that will become the insulated shop. I had to get that done before hubby could finish the framing. Need to get all those parts in a container before I scatter them all over.

I will start on the rewiring this afternoon. It was all armored cable before. Now it will be NM cable in the walls. Still trying to figure out in my head where to run the lines to the side of the barn that has the horse hay and electric for the fences. The barn is a metal framed barn so the steel beams make it a bit of a challenge in places. Hope the horses don't figure out the electric is off before I get it redone.  The electric to the chicken house is not connected at the moment either.

Insulation arrives on Monday.


----------



## crehberg

Finally sitting down to eat lunch while not in a manic rush for once this week. Got to get started building side bodies for a small trailer this afternoon...hope I figured the measurements right!

Y'all have a good one....and be safe out there!


----------



## AZSongBird1973

painterswife said:


> It is 9:30 am
> 
> I have done 3 loads of laundry. Scrubbed the toilets and bathrooms. Vacuumed the house. Done the dishes. Just finished pulling out all the wiring in the area of the barn that will become the insulated shop. I had to get that done before hubby could finish the framing. Need to get all those parts in a container before I scatter them all over.
> 
> I will start on the rewiring this afternoon. It was all armored cable before. Now it will be NM cable in the walls. Still trying to figure out in my head where to run the lines to the side of the barn that has the horse hay and electric for the fences. The barn is a metal framed barn so the steel beams make it a bit of a challenge in places. Hope the horses don't figure out the electric is off before I get it redone.  The electric to the chicken house is not connected at the moment either.
> 
> Insulation arrives on Monday.


Not sure what you're working with for those beams but there's ways of getting holes through them to run your romex if need be...torch or a mag base drill would probably be the fastest. Pretty sure you can rent mag base drills at the bigger rental places. Just have to be careful pulling it thru so you don't demolish the plastic covering on the romex unless you're going to put those rubber grommets in first. I've used pieces of tp and paper towel rubes too.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Almost done!! Now I get to do the fun and creative part. They want "vines" on the top and bottom portions so I got some cold roll to play around with today. Please excuse the sad state of my garage..it looks like a bomb went off in there!!


----------



## painterswife

10 pounds of fresh raspberries picked this morning.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Donating platelets


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm helping to finish projects because it's Mr. Pixie's last full day of vacation.  

I made us both a nice brunch too.


----------



## crehberg

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Almost done!! Now I get to do the fun and creative part. They want "vines" on the top and bottom portions so I got some cold roll to play around with today. Please excuse the sad state of my garage..it looks like a bomb went off in there!!
> View attachment 68258
> View attachment 68260
> View attachment 68262


Looking good AZ....wish I had your kinda talent! My dad was a machinist by trade...and he could come up with some amazing stuff! Alas, my brother got all that talent, I think!


----------



## gerold

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Almost done!! Now I get to do the fun and creative part. They want "vines" on the top and bottom portions so I got some cold roll to play around with today. Please excuse the sad state of my garage..it looks like a bomb went off in there!!
> View attachment 68258
> View attachment 68260
> View attachment 68262


Looking good. I make load carrying like axel and wheel 5 times stronger then what the load is. safety factor.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

crehberg said:


> Looking good AZ....wish I had your kinda talent! My dad was a machinist by trade...and he could come up with some amazing stuff! Alas, my brother got all that talent, I think!


Thanks!! Just gotta take things one little step at a time. How'd your project go?


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Th


gerold said:


> Looking good. I make load carrying like axel and wheel 5 times stronger then what the load is. safety factor.


Thanks!


----------



## crehberg

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Thanks!! Just gotta take things one little step at a time. How'd your project go?


Got em on after about 3 hours of fussing. I was going to snap a pick but by the time I got done I was just ready to get home!


----------



## AZSongBird1973

crehberg said:


> Got em on after about 3 hours of fussing. I was going to snap a pick but by the time I got done I was just ready to get home!


I understand that! Glad you got it tho! Another check mark of the perpetual list of stuff to do!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I woke up tired and achy this morning. We still have to move the double rocker and my ever growing collection of galvanized watering cans and whatnot back onto the front porch, and the patio furniture to the downstairs porch. The stain was too tacky to move the big stuff last night. 

I think I'll sand and spray paint the basement shelving units today too, and anything else the requires dryness. The rain comes back tomorrow and there's a daily chance of rain and/or thunderstorms until the weekend. 

I have to start cooking supper again too. I like to cook, but it was a wonderful break to have Mr. Pixie grill all week. He was able to catch up most of the projects I can't do, and that's a good thing.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

My puppy is in heat! I made her a little diaper out of a dish towel but she isn't very excited about it. I'm sure they have something at the pet store that will work better so that's definitely on my to do list for today. Waiting for inspection on 2 little concrete jobs and waiting for a customer to decide if he wants colored concrete for his new garage floor. Why he doesn't epoxy the floor I don't know but..his garage, his choice. So...will work on finishing the gates. I'm wishing now more than ever that I would have put casters on the welding table I made for the garage...would have made things soooo much easier!


----------



## Oregon1986

I am currently trying to weigh the pros and cons of going out by myself to feed and water,with a cougar living out our door. If I wait till SO gets up,it won't be for two more hours and I'm not a patient person argh


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Oregon1986 said:


> I am currently trying to weigh the pros and cons of going out by myself to feed and water,with a cougar living out our door. If I wait till SO gets up,it won't be for two more hours and I'm not a patient person argh


The buddy system is a better option for sure. Have you seen the cat out during the day? If so, how close is it coming in and what's it's behavior been like?


----------



## Oregon1986

AZSongBird1973 said:


> The buddy system is a better option for sure. Have you seen the cat out during the day? If so, how close is it coming in and what's it's behavior been like?


Yes it's been seen literally right out our back door. It has been scratching the side of our house and pissed all over it. It's marking it's territory. Next time we see it,it's getting a cap in the grits


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Oregon1986 said:


> Yes it's been seen literally right out our back door. It has been scratching the side of our house and pissed all over it. It's marking it's territory. Next time we see it,it's getting a cap in the grits


Good...it needs to go. If it's that ballsy it's only a matter of time before something goes south. All things considered you should def wait for someone to go out with you and hopefully you're both armed up..rifle and handguns. Be cautious and aware...they're sneaky as hell. And take pics when you get him!!


----------



## Oregon1986

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Good...it needs to go. If it's that ballsy it's only a matter of time before something goes south. All things considered you should def wait for someone to go out with you and hopefully you're both armed up..rifle and handguns. Be cautious and aware...they're sneaky as hell. And take pics when you get him!!


Yes we will both be packing and I will definitely post pics when we get him. I hate killing such a beautiful animal,but he's threatening my children's safety and I don't mess around with that


----------



## pairofthrees

No such excitement at my house, I did squash a wasp that landed on me yesterday though.


----------



## Cornhusker

We had grandkids all weekend, and while it was really fun, it was kinda tiring 
They had a storm run through town, and thankfully, my houses were ok, but my brother has some holes in his siding and broken windows in one of his rentals.
They had hail up to 4", and we didn't get a drop of rain.
I'm ok with that.
I saw an enclosed trailer on its side in the ditch, probably a 16 footer. I heard the trailer blew off the south side of the road and pickup pulling it went off the north side.
Saw some corn fields flattened and a lot of trees down.


----------



## crehberg

AZ here's you a couple of pictures...


----------



## AZSongBird1973

crehberg said:


> AZ here's you a couple of pictures...


Looks awesome!! What will you use that trailer for?


----------



## crehberg

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Looks awesome!! What will you use that trailer for?


Built it for Mom to haul limbs with at her house. Dad and I built the trailer years ago for hauling hay out of the field behind an atv. But the dang thing is only 44x72, so it didn't hold many limbs without dragging or falling off. So, I built me a set of "modified" livestock sides like we used to build for hog trailers. Now she can haul her limbs out of the yard and pasture with her mower without having to call me every five minutes....maybe.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

crehberg said:


> Built it for Mom to haul limbs with at her house. Dad and I built the trailer years ago for hauling hay out of the field behind an atv. But the dang thing is only 44x72, so it didn't hold many limbs without dragging or falling off. So, I built me a set of "modified" livestock sides like we used to build for hog trailers. Now she can haul her limbs out of the yard and pasture with her mower without having to call me every five minutes....maybe.


Us mom's would never use ploys like that just to see our little ones!!


----------



## crehberg

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Us mom's would never use ploys like that just to see our little ones!!


Good to know women lie on Mondays too!


----------



## newfieannie

not doing a lot. went shopping this morning for stuff for an English trifle I had planned for our barbecue next week. had to give up and come home. warnings still out but people are still leaving their doggies in cars. it's recycle day and I managed to get the green bin up and cleaned. just waiting for the sun to go down so I can cut some trimmings for a base.

been trying to get the house cleaned before I go on my road trip. did the kitchen yesterday morning at 5am. by the time 9am rolls around it's too hot to move. I have to head for the lower level. I plan on getting up at 4am tomorrow and get the dining and living room finished.

went thrifting on sunday. I collect anything teapots. found a napkin holder 2 dollars. that was another day I had to come home early. I can't wait for autumn! this is the worst summer I've seen for humidity. I've had sunstroke twice this year so can't take chances ~Georgia


----------



## 4tu

newfieannie said:


> not doing a lot. went shopping this morning for stuff for an English trifle I had planned for our barbecue next week. had to give up and come home. warnings still out but people are still leaving their doggies in cars. it's recycle day and I managed to get the green bin up and cleaned. just waiting for the sun to go down so I can cut some trimmings for a base.
> 
> been trying to get the house cleaned before I go on my road trip. did the kitchen yesterday morning at 5am. by the time 9am rolls around it's too hot to move. I have to head for the lower level. I plan on getting up at 4am tomorrow and get the dining and living room finished.
> 
> went thrifting on sunday. I collect anything teapots. found a napkin holder 2 dollars. that was another day I had to come home early. I can't wait for autumn! this is the worst summer I've seen for humidity. I've had sunstroke twice this year so can't take chances ~Georgia
> View attachment 68426
> View attachment 68428


Sun stroke in Nova Scotia wow it must be hot up there it's only 95 here was 99 yesterday so I just try to get my stuff done before about 10AM and hit it between as I can tolerate it until the sun drops below the trees. a wide brim hat and keeping hydrated is a great help when I can I use a fan and or a squirrel cage fan going. there are also things I can get done seasonally.


----------



## MO_cows

Went to Sam's club for 3 things. Walked out with about 10 things and over $100 spent. Nothing we can't use but geez Louise they know how to get you.


----------



## Cornhusker

Sitting at work with one shoe off.
Have an infected toe, on some heavy duty antibiotics and the doc told me to be careful with it.
Go in next Tuesday to see if It's getting better or if they admit me and run antibiotics through an IV.
Praying it gets better, I don't have time to be in the hospital.


----------



## po boy

Cornhusker said:


> Sitting at work with one shoe off.
> Have an infected toe, on some heavy duty antibiotics and the doc told me to be careful with it.
> Go in next Tuesday to see if It's getting better or if they admit me and run antibiotics through an IV.
> Praying it gets better, I don't have time to be in the hospital.


YIKES! Hope u get better!!


----------



## newfieannie

soak it in hot water and salt a couple times a day Cornhusker.

I got up at 4am like I mentioned. put up bread and got that baked. cleaned out all waste cans and laid on deck. mopped up floors downstairs. washed mats and laid them on deck also. made a meat loaf for my son. cleaned 2 bathrooms. vacumned carpet. by that time it was 11am. sat under my awning with a cup of tea. that's it for today.

 I got all the doors and windows covered with sheets but still too hot upstairs. I thought I would get the carpet shampooed but it will have to wait until later tonight. ~Georgia


----------



## reneedarley

I,ve bee going to the local summer market on Tuesdays through July. Sitting and spinning and selling ice cream. Yesterday I ventured further afield to a market at a folk museum. I sold out with all my ice cream and am now frantically making more for next week.


----------



## Clem

I'm dog-sitting this afternoon, for 4 hours. A 6 month old standard poodle, weighs 44 pounds, but still a puppy. Has *never *seen a mirror before! He just keeps looking at it, waiting, and occasionally barking at it. Cracks me up.


----------



## crehberg

Clem said:


> I'm dog-sitting this afternoon, for 4 hours. A 6 month old standard poodle, weighs 44 pounds, but still a puppy. Has *never *seen a mirror before! He just keeps looking at it, waiting, and occasionally barking at it. Cracks me up.


That is one honking big poodle ya got there! Poor boy doesn't know what to do with that mirror!


----------



## newfieannie

got half my carpet cleaned. still 30C here. i'll do the rest tomorrow when I come back from the country. got to get up at 5 that is if I go to bed at all. just too hot to sleep. just as warm downstairs tonight. never seen it like this before. hopefully i'll get a few of my blueberries tomorrow if they haven't been stolen already.


----------



## painterswife

Installed electrical boxes last night. Today I am installing the wiring. If that goes well, insulation starts tommorrow.


----------



## painterswife

Taking a break. Pulled out some more old wiring. Ran all the new wire. Up and down ladders and drilling holes is going to cause some aches and pains. Next I will start putting in the outlets. Working in the boxes is not my favorite.


----------



## emdeengee

We finally cooled down yesterday after two weeks of nice hot weather. At least it always gets very cool at night. Did not quite break any records but got to 30C (86F) which I love but not so family and pets. The garden is going crazy.

We have a cat that stares at herself in the dresser mirror. I think she is in love. 

I love this video. The beaver is the national animal of Canada. This is Justin Beaver from the US who builds dams in his rescuer's house. My husband has a lot of problems with beavers as they like to dam up the creeks and streams he works on and they also steal his monitoring equipment and drown it. Have even cut down trees to block access on the roads and trails. But so cute. My friend who saw this could not believe that the beaver nibbled on the drywall and doors. Did not surprise me and I have had puppies that did way more damage. Not to mention have you seen what a teenage boy can do to a car?


----------



## Redlands Okie

Thanks for the video link emdeengee.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Heading to the big mall so the grands can play at Billy Beez, ride every elevator (the first time our oldest grandson went to get in an elevator he thought they said alligator and had a screaming fit about getting in the car), every escalator, the ride on stuffed animals, the carousel, and probably the rope/swing playground. Both they and I will be totally and completely exhausted by our adventure.


----------



## 4tu

Cornhusker said:


> Sitting at work with one shoe off.
> Have an infected toe, on some heavy duty antibiotics and the doc told me to be careful with it.
> Go in next Tuesday to see if It's getting better or if they admit me and run antibiotics through an IV.
> Praying it gets better, I don't have time to be in the hospital.


May help to soak it in hot salt water use a stainless steel bowl boil the water with about a 1/4 to 1/2 cup of salt blot dry and lightly cover with a WHITE sock colored socks have chemical dyes and keep it elevated as much as you can.


----------



## 4tu

Irish Pixie said:


> Heading to the big mall so the grands can play at Billy Beez, ride every elevator (the first time our oldest grandson went to get in an elevator he thought they said alligator and had a screaming fit about getting in the car), every escalator, the ride on stuffed animals, the carousel, and probably the rope/swing playground. Both they and I will be totally and completely exhausted by our adventure.





Irish Pixie said:


> alligator


 LMAO.


----------



## 4tu

Redlands Okie said:


> Thanks for the video link emdeengee.


me too thanks --- justin beaver lol more talented than his namesake.


----------



## Grey Mare

Slept till 9:30 am this morning, so not like me!! Guess I really was tired last night. 

Hubby is at a shooting competition and hopefully does well and kicks butt. I stayed home to do a bit of studying, finish up my case study and have a birthday party to go to for a little while later on this afternoon. 

All this danged rain were having, Smoke, my Percheron, is popping an abscess and while keeping the hoof clean, checking it every morning, using ickthamol to encourage the abscess to go upward, not much else I can do. I would soak it but it would only make that hoof even more soft. 

Having 3 kittens is like having a toddler in the house! I love to hear them running around, Pershing comes to say hello every morning when I get up or they are all in our room asleep at night once they wear themselves out. Got a whirlygig toy for them and they chase it all over till it shuts itself off. Right now Umbra is asleep in the bay window between the small 6 point deer rack I have sitting there by a stained glass image of an elk. 

Studying today...got a few things to finish. Hope all have had a great weekend and a good Sunday.


----------



## Cornhusker

Went to town and saw the grandkids for a bit on Friday, and spent the rest of my weekend nursing my toe, fixing fence and reloading.
Some friends dropped in for a bit yesterday afternoon, and stepson and his husband came over for supper last night.
They want me to teach them how to load and shoot black powder and if they like it, they'll need help finding just the right rifle.
Should be fun.


----------



## 4tu

When I was a kid black powder was a hoot and so was bow hunting, I hunted birds fish and small game. once I got my first center fire rifle and then a pistol I have not looked back, I have the skill set I could make one and everything required if I needed to. still have caps and a few parts. but I don't wanna. I can do everything with a modern rifle and reduced loads with cast lead better and more accurate.

I can see the value of extra days of hunting seasons adding in the black powder and bow hunting only days. but where I hunt I can fill my tags and if I want to add extra difficulty I shoot left handed.

Today is not much to accomplish or have anything planned so I will go check my traps ( look in on older friends) shoot the breeze drink copious amounts of coffee and iced tea may help them with a project or just watch and make them throw stuff at me --- you know you ain't doing that right or my favorite is it lunch yet.


----------



## painterswife

We are ready to insulate. 

This area is a 10 x 30 wing on a gambrel barn/garage. The structure of the barn is like in this picture though it is wider and taller. We have framed in the the wing and it is all sheathed and sided. All the old wiring is down and new wiring is installed with all the the extras we will need for a shop. I just have to wire in for the heater that shows up today. We will be spray foaming the ceiling and then putting mineral wool in the walls with one inch of blue board on that. Yesterday we made sure that all areas were blocked off to prepare for the spray foam. It will get done one evening this week or on Saturday. The batt insulation get here today and I will start that this afternoon.

Need to order the blue board and plywood sheathing for the ceiling in the next day or so. We original install rough board and batt siding on the entire barn but started replacing that with rusted steel metal a couple of years ago. We decided to run that through the planer and use it for the interior siding and to box out the steel beams. I can't wait until we get top build in all the work benches and storage. Everything will have it's place and the proper storage for all it's parts and accessorizes.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> Went to town and saw the grandkids for a bit on Friday, and spent the rest of my weekend nursing my toe, fixing fence and reloading.
> Some friends dropped in for a bit yesterday afternoon, and stepson and his husband came over for supper last night.
> They want me to teach them how to load and shoot black powder and if they like it, they'll need help finding just the right rifle.
> Should be fun.


Is the infection any better? Did they culture the bacteria? These days infections are nothing to mess with.


----------



## gerold

painterswife said:


> View attachment 68534
> We are ready to insulate.
> 
> This area is a 10 x 30 wing on a gambrel barn/garage. The structure of the barn is like in this picture though it is wider and taller. We have framed in the the wing and it is all sheathed and sided. All the old wiring is down and new wiring is installed with all the the extras we will need for a shop. I just have to wire in for the heater that shows up today. We will be spray foaming the ceiling and then putting mineral wool in the walls with one inch of blue board on that. Yesterday we made sure that all areas were blocked off to prepare for the spray foam. It will get done one evening this week or on Saturday. The batt insulation get here today and I will start that this afternoon.
> 
> Need to order the blue board and plywood sheathing for the ceiling in the next day or so. We original install rough board and batt siding on the entire barn but started replacing that with rusted steel metal a couple of years ago. We decided to run that through the planer and use it for the interior siding and to box out the steel beams. I can't wait until we get top build in all the work benches and storage. Everything will have it's place and the proper storage for all it's parts and accessorizes.


Looking good. Electric outlets and lights. I put in twice the number that most plans call for.


----------



## painterswife

gerold said:


> Looking good. Electric outlets and lights. I put in twice the number that most plans call for.


 I think I have put in way more that I need. If I had something plugged into every outlet, I would blow the entire circuit to the barn. Even then I am thinking about hardwiring in a few electrical strips.


----------



## Clem

I saved a few bucks by initially getting a breaker box that(I thought) was big enough for my needs. Later, as my needs grew and I added more circuits, I ended up buying these half-sized breakers, called Tandem Breakers, that allow me to get 2 circuits in the opening provided for one.
Of course, I never run everything at the same time, but the box, itself, if the appropriately(200 amp) sized box for my service entrance.


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> I think I have put in way more that I need. If I had something plugged into every outlet, I would blow the entire circuit to the barn. Even then I am thinking about hardwiring in a few electrical strips.


Unless you hire a couple octupuses it isn't a problem.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Little project this morning. Shade had some damage from the last storm. The material shown here is apparently some sort of mineral that is used in baby food and formula. I was asked to make sure there were no screws or debris dropped in the material. StI'll have to get to the bottom of this since it seems to me that if it's that important they wouldn't have it exposed to the elements.


----------



## painterswife

Looks like larger chucks of calcium. Metal dropped into it would hurt the processing equipment. Organic material such as bird droppings and insects would be cooked out during processing.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

painterswife said:


> Looks like larger chucks of calcium. Metal dropped into it would hurt the processing equipment. Organic material such as bird droppings and insects would be cooked out during processing.


Makes sense. Bird poo and baby food in the same sentence just feels so wrong!!


----------



## crehberg

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Makes sense. Bird poo and baby food in the same sentence just feels so wrong!!


It's just extra protein...don't ya know...


----------



## AZSongBird1973

crehberg said:


> It's just extra protein...don't ya know...


Blech!!


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> Is the infection any better? Did they culture the bacteria? These days infections are nothing to mess with.


I go back tomorrow to discuss the blood tests and X-rays.
It feels better and looks better, so I'm hoping they'll continue with antibiotics and give up all that foolish hospital talk.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Cornhusker said:


> I go back tomorrow to discuss the blood tests and X-rays.
> It feels better and looks better, so I'm hoping they'll continue with antibiotics and give up all that foolish hospital talk.


This was recommended to me for my leg. I used this soap and a homemade salve that I got from the naturopath I went to. So far so good! I will find out what all the salve has in it but I know coconut oil, tea tree, lavendar, cedar, colloidal silver, and aloe. I can't remember what all she SD was in there but it is very soothing and smells terrific and has really helped! Please excuse the hair everywhere in the pic...I shed like a cat!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Out and about as it's Mr. Pixie's day off. We're being taken to dinner by our oldest and her husband as a thank you for helping them while she was in nursing school. Fancy restaurant, but first we'll have nibbles and cocktails at a former speakeasy, our daughter and I were there for the Martini Walk but it will be the first time for the guys.

https://205dry.com/


----------



## Grey Mare

Study...study...study...have an open book quiz today, going in to have a pretest study group with the teacher for tomorrow, all on the upper and lower GI systems, as well as all the fun bits and trivia that goes with it we have to know and learn. Fun stuff...

Going to be another hot and humid day here in Virginia. Woke up to a light layer of fog all around, horses got fed, chickens fed and out, fresh water for all. Sprayed down the horses for bugs, started to put essential oil in their fly spray as well and it seems to help a bit more. 

Kittens are continuing to be an amusement in our life. Last night Pershing decided he HAD to be close to me, slept under my chin on my shoulder/chest most of the night, finally I had to ease him off me as I had to roll over and get off my back. At one point he had all 4 paws against my neck and jaw, if I even moved just a little he would start purring. 

Stay cool all and well hydrated. Drink plenty of cold water and fluids.


----------



## newfieannie

still very humid here. humidex supposed to hit 40 today. I heard the announcer say this morning it would be the highest recorded here. I got out early to pick up a few things for my trifle for the barbecue tomorrow. a lot of people had the same idea

it's going to be the same tomorrow and I debated going but the club is air conditioned so should be okay. rest of the day I plan to stay in the lower level. think i'll wait until tonight to make my trifle since it's stifiling already upstairs. I made the jellyroll last night for the cake part so don't have to turn on the stove. but still have to turn on the burner for the gelatine mixture.

I hate the taste of water but I'm forcing myself to drink it. I think that's what happened before. I was dehydrated. even my mouth was so dry I could hardly swallow. I guess drinking tea is not the same. ~Georgia


----------



## happy hermits

It is very humid here to. Today is the day for processing mushrooms, green beans, soup starter(fennel , onions,celery, mushrooms),cheese. I would like to look for black trumphets today.You know same sh-- different year.Grandson is here today so we will be playing in his pool and grampas giant pile of gravel he just got delivered a few days ago. There are dump trucks and graders and tractors all over his pile.Try to stay cool.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

A beautiful day in central Texas, slightly cooler, nice breeze. 

I have a lot of office work to do after I get done with coffee on the deck and checking the news.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

newfieannie said:


> still very humid here. humidex supposed to hit 40 today. I heard the announcer say this morning it would be the highest recorded here. I got out early to pick up a few things for my trifle for the barbecue tomorrow. a lot of people had the same idea
> 
> it's going to be the same tomorrow and I debated going but the club is air conditioned so should be okay. rest of the day I plan to stay in the lower level. think i'll wait until tonight to make my trifle since it's stifiling already upstairs. I made the jellyroll last night for the cake part so don't have to turn on the stove. but still have to turn on the burner for the gelatine mixture.
> 
> I hate the taste of water but I'm forcing myself to drink it. I think that's what happened before. I was dehydrated. even my mouth was so dry I could hardly swallow. I guess drinking tea is not the same. ~Georgia


My son doesn't like water either. I put room temp water in a large pitcher and add a little honey to sweeten and then put sliced lemons in it and keep it in the fridge. Then I put some sliced up strawberries, mango, apples, pears, melon or whole blueberries in a big glass with ice and pour the honey water over it. He LOVES it! Maybe that will help you with your water intake too!


----------



## SLADE

AZSongBird1973 said:


> This was recommended to me for my leg. I used this soap and a homemade salve that I got from the naturopath I went to. So far so good! I will find out what all the salve has in it but I know coconut oil, tea tree, lavendar, cedar, colloidal silver, and aloe. I can't remember what all she SD was in there but it is very soothing and smells terrific and has really helped! Please excuse the hair everywhere in the pic...I shed like a cat!


I swear by a combo of tea tree oil and golden seal tincture.


----------



## painterswife

Coming back from town this afternoon and saw two of my neighbors guiding horses out. Texted him but he is in Oregon. So off I went with our draft halter and some horse candy. Did not know how they would be with a stranger. Well it was a breeze. Sidled up offered my palm and made friends. They were also drafts and so big that getting the halter on was a real challenge. Last hole just made it with a bit of struggle. Walked them both to the pasture not one bit of hesitation.


----------



## newfieannie

what a good neighbor you are!

I made my trifle this afternoon . never thought the gelatine would set up because of the humidity I guess. finally did and I finished it. turned out beautiful. i'll take a pic in the morning when I get it decorated on top with mint etc.

I tried to get strawberries when I was out this morning but they were not good looking . half ripe. that's another thing that suffered this year along with the blueberries, grapes etc. I might use maraschino cherries and pineapple. beggars can't be choosers. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

He would and has done the same for me. Many summers my horse are on his pasture or have visited his green front lawn.  Good neighbors beget good neighbors.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

SRSLADE said:


> I swear by a combo of tea tree oil and golden seal tincture.


I can take golden seal as a suppliment but I can't use it topically, gives me a rash. So lame because either does work really well!


----------



## Cornhusker

Went to the doc today, and he was very pleased with my toe.
He looked surprised when he saw it, said "Wow, that's a lot better"
He told me he had anticipated surgery and that I had him worried. I told him he had _me _worried. 
Back on antibiotics for a week, then go see a foot doctor.
So far, I think I'm good.


----------



## gerold

Cornhusker said:


> Went to the doc today, and he was very pleased with my toe.
> He looked surprised when he saw it, said "Wow, that's a lot better"
> He told me he had anticipated surgery and that I had him worried. I told him he had _me _worried.
> Back on antibiotics for a week, then go see a foot doctor.
> So far, I think I'm good.


Same here. After a week on med. and taking care of my big toe the nail is a lot better. I don't think I will have to have it cut any.


----------



## 4tu

AZSongBird1973 said:


> My son doesn't like water either. I put room temp water in a large pitcher and add a little honey to sweeten and then put sliced lemons in it and keep it in the fridge. Then I put some sliced up strawberries, mango, apples, pears, melon or whole blueberries in a big glass with ice and pour the honey water over it. He LOVES it! Maybe that will help you with your water intake too!


Crown royal and ice if you don't drink too fast the ice will give you the water.


----------



## Grey Mare

Great to hear on the toe Cornhusker! Now, if we could get Big Rock to go get his toe checked out.....

Drafts are great horses....love their personality and their nature, wouldn't trade my Percheron for anything.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Getting the Lil guy going this morning and he hollers at me from the bathroom...mom, got another bloody nose! This kid has had a bloody nose every other day it seems. I'm sure it's the heat and dry air. But I run a humidifier and a diffuser in his room, make him drink as much water as I can get down him, got saline spray and aloe gel up his nose every day...what else is there to do?


----------



## Grey Mare

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Getting the Lil guy going this morning and he hollers at me from the bathroom...mom, got another bloody nose! This kid has had a bloody nose every other day it seems. I'm sure it's the heat and dry air. But I run a humidifier and a diffuser in his room, make him drink as much water as I can get down him, got saline spray and aloe gel up his nose every day...what else is there to do?


Take a q-tip and put vasoline around his nose to add moisture and soften up the mucus membranes..we had to do that with our daughter.


----------



## gerold

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Getting the Lil guy going this morning and he hollers at me from the bathroom...mom, got another bloody nose! This kid has had a bloody nose every other day it seems. I'm sure it's the heat and dry air. But I run a humidifier and a diffuser in his room, make him drink as much water as I can get down him, got saline spray and aloe gel up his nose every day...what else is there to do?


Pinch nose ( While leaning forward) for a few mins. to stop bleeding.
Vaseline (Or Bacitracin.) 3 times a day and at night with cotton swab.


----------



## oneraddad

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Getting the Lil guy going this morning and he hollers at me from the bathroom...mom, got another bloody nose! This kid has had a bloody nose every other day it seems. I'm sure it's the heat and dry air. But I run a humidifier and a diffuser in his room, make him drink as much water as I can get down him, got saline spray and aloe gel up his nose every day...what else is there to do?


Put one of these in his back pocket


----------



## AZSongBird1973

oneraddad said:


> Put one of these in his back pocket


He usually has a big wad of t.p. shoved up one nostril or the other. But this is a good idea tho...might save some shirts.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am sitting in the county office in Austin with a friend who needs a handicapped parking tag. We have been here over an hour, waiting for his number to be called.

There was a huge corruption investigation a few months ago that discovered problems at the satellite locations. They have ALL been closed.

Travis County has a population of 1,226,698. Everyone who needs a handicapped tag, license plate, a vehicle registration, or a transfer has to come to this office. Renewals can be done online, but not everyone in the county has internet access.

Getting to know some nice folks.


----------



## no really

Worked last night, just getting to the condo. Have lunch and get some sleep, nobody here but me so all's good.


----------



## keenataz

We have ash falling from the sky like fine snow from all the forest fires and so much haze lights are on. Are once in a decade fire season are happening 2 out of 3 years this decade.


----------



## crehberg

keenataz said:


> We have ash falling from the sky like fine snow from all the forest fires and so much haze lights are on. Are once in a decade fire season are happening 2 out of 3 years this decade.


Hope it improves soon for ya. There is a ton of land burning all over it seems. Hopefully rain will become a little less scarce soon!


----------



## AZSongBird1973

keenataz said:


> We have ash falling from the sky like fine snow from all the forest fires and so much haze lights are on. Are once in a decade fire season are happening 2 out of 3 years this decade.


I'm sorry. I wish it would just rain already!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

keenataz said:


> We have ash falling from the sky like fine snow from all the forest fires and so much haze lights are on. Are once in a decade fire season are happening 2 out of 3 years this decade.


I'm sorry you're going through this again. Fingers crossed for rain.

Please let us know you and yours are OK.


----------



## Cornhusker

Grey Mare said:


> Great to hear on the toe Cornhusker! Now, if we could get Big Rock to go get his toe checked out.....
> 
> Drafts are great horses....love their personality and their nature, wouldn't trade my Percheron for anything.


The doc did say that if I'd waited another week or 2 to go in, the toe would be gone.


----------



## Clem

Just finished a giant care package that will go to an "Assisted Living Facility" in Greensboro. Tomatoes, peaches, apples, and eggs. Although they have kitchens, they also have a dining hall, so very few people do their own cooking. But, I'm sending a few squash, eggplants, peppers, and Zuchinni, just as a teaser, I guess. Thank God there's some stuff gone I don't feel obligated to preserve! I'm gonna start a thread "Guess how many jars of food I have canned?" and the winner gets half, and the runner-up gets 1/4. Which should leave me with enough to only last 3 or 4 years, and I'll feel motivated again.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's raining. Again. Flash flood warnings. Again. I truly wish we could send this rain where it's actually needed. 

There was a suicide by gun in my oldest daughter's husbands family on Thursday, and I'll be watching the grands while their parents go to be with them most of next week. The next few days will be spent making things easier to manage for Mr. Pixie while I'm gone. There is nothing worse in this world than to see your child in pain and there is nothing you can do to help.


----------



## painterswife

You can't take away the pain but you can ease it by listening and being there. That is doing a lot.


----------



## Grey Mare

So sorry to hear that Pixie...my husband had an uncle who did the same...his depression was so severe, he just didn't feel it necessary to go on.


----------



## [email protected]

I had a niece and one of my other niece's son both shot themselves about two years apart.. both under 25 years old.. kind of a cruel thing to do to a mother
I know, they probably couldn't help it, but it does not make the family feel any better..


----------



## 4tu

yea life in America is so tough -- it's just too hard.

I think there in lye's the problem, we have too much time to focus on themselves, I noticed in countries that have no social services, decent hospitals, welfare food subsidies, entertainment or paved roads the suicide rate is far less.

I think about what my grandparents and parents went through, my father was in 2 wars a total of 4 years and more time in convalescence. My father rode that bronc called life until the hair fell off even though he was my father I respected him and liked him. most young people today don't even know their parents and live with them. It's amazing how our culture is so bellicose and willfully ignorant.


----------



## MO_cows

Sorry to hear that IP. Suicide is so painful for the ones left behind. All kinds of extra baggage as if grieving a lost loved one wasn't bad enough.

Our extended family includes a failed suicide. Messed up young woman attempted suicide by train. Lost her legs and lived. Can't imagine what that's like for her immediate family. 

Can't believe school starts next week. DGD is a junior, where did the time go. She has enrolled in a vo-tech program for culinary arts. The credits transfer if she wants to pursue it further after graduation.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Thanks to all that replied. It's a horrible situation that is deteriorating further.


----------



## Grey Mare

This weekend hubby and I got the lawn mowed and wee eating around the house before the rain hit. 

Found the fly boots that go around the lower portion of our horses legs, my poor gelding is being eaten up, seen the flies this year live on fly spray with essential oils in it! 

Finishing up the case study report we have to do for class, this one is a bit harder but keeps your mind working and thinking critically. 

Kittens are growing bigger each week. They are 9 weeks old, soon to be 10, and have one more vet visit on the 20th of this month to ensure they are big enough and the weight is where it should be to be spayed/neutered. 

Hubby is at a shooting competition so I hope he rocks it!


----------



## alida

Irish Pixie said:


> Thanks to all that replied. It's a horrible situation that is deteriorating further.


I am so sorry to read about this Irish Pixie, so sorry.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> Thanks to all that replied. It's a horrible situation that is deteriorating further.


Sorry to hear about this suicide, I know what it can do to the survivors.
A good friend of mine passed away a few years back, then 2 years later, his oldest son took his own life on Thanksgiving morning. His mother and brothers were, of course, devastated.
I can't begin to understand what prompts a person to do that.
My thoughts are with your family.


----------



## keenataz

Well we have had a state of emergency declared in BC for forest fires. He had Canadian military, Australian and New Zealand firefighters here. Our resources are stretched to the breaking point. Some communities are evacuated.

This picture was 4 pm yesterday. It was as dark as night. Really eerie. Expected Mad Max to drive up.








4 pm today. Smoke


----------



## Irish Pixie

That is terrible.

We just had a state of emergency lifted for flooding.

This video was taken just down the street from where Mr. Pixie works.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10215090916178869


----------



## IndyDave

Irish Pixie said:


> Thanks to all that replied. It's a horrible situation that is deteriorating further.


I am sorry I didn't notice this sooner. You and your family will be on my mind and I my heart.


----------



## painterswife

39 degrees this morning. We might get the first rain in many weeks this weekend. That is a big might. Filled the propane tank yesterday. Working on insulating the shop when I have time. Trying to decide what we will put on the ceiling.


----------



## [email protected]

P's wife, how big is the ceiling ?
I would like to suggest a suspended ceiling with 2' x 2' grids.. instead of ceiling tiles, cut plywood or OSB squares to fit (drywall might work, too). then blow insulation in on top of the grids.. just a thought.
I did this in my 12'x16' chicken coop. only I stuffed 6" batts in instead of blowing some in.
.......jiminwisc.....


----------



## painterswife

[email protected] said:


> P's wife, how big is the ceiling ?
> I would like to suggest a suspended ceiling with 2' x 2' grids.. instead of ceiling tiles, cut plywood or OSB squares to fit (drywall might work, too). then blow insulation in on top of the grids.. just a thought.
> I did this in my 12'x16' chicken coop. only I stuffed 6" batts in instead of blowing some in.
> .......jiminwisc.....


It is a shed style roof. It is the wing on a gambrel barn. We have already sprayed closed cell foam. We were going to put up plywood but are considering putting up metal. Flat panel with hidden fasteners like they do on soffits.


----------



## [email protected]

painterswife said:


> It is a shed style roof. It is the wing on a gambrel barn. We have already sprayed closed cell foam. We were going to put up plywood but are considering putting up metal. Flat panel with hidden fasteners like they do on soffits.


Oh, I see.


----------



## IndyDave

[email protected] said:


> Oh, I see.


You must have really good eyesight!


----------



## painterswife

Ceiling spay foamed. Three walls insulated with mineral wool. A bit more wiring done because we needed to move one box. Now we need to finish framing the fourth wall for the double door opening. We have two doors off of a job that we are using. I have one more 220 box to wire in as well. Blue board and plywood sheathing for walls will be ordered tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected]

IndyDave said:


> You must have really good eyesight!


that's a funny thing to say to a one eyed old manLOL


----------



## Grey Mare

Busy busy week...tonight I give my presentation to the class for clinical assessment, along with a power point. Tuesday we have our test on upper and lower GI, Wednesday is SIMS clinical and med pass, Thursday is final. 

Kittens go to the vet this afternoon for final check, 2nd set of shots and appointment to get neutered/spayed so they are good citizens should they get out, won't procreate and make more unwanted cats. With the exception of our mare's, and chickens of course, all our animals have always been neutered and spayed. 

Hubby is looking for a commuter car for me, we may get him another hybrid and I take his Ford Escape, love that little vehicle. Saves putting more miles on my truck as it is. Soon as I graduate and get a good job will replace my truck with someone newer.


----------



## Evons hubby

I've never had a tomcat come in with a litter of kittens. First one that does gets neutered!


----------



## painterswife

We finally have rain. It rained so hard the first 10 minutes that there was an inch of standing water everywhere with a hard surface. The lightning was pretty bad though. I am hoping there are no fires started.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> We finally have rain. It rained so hard the first 10 minutes that there was an inch of standing water everywhere with a hard surface. The lightning was pretty bad though. I am hoping there are no fires started.


Excellent. I hope it's a nice soft rain now and it lasts all day.


----------



## 4tu

Irish Pixie said:


> Excellent. I hope it's a nice soft rain now and it lasts all day.


yes as that's the type rain that nurtures. and I like to sleep with that in the background.


----------



## painterswife

We will take any rain. It has been months since we have had a sustained rain and we are dry as a bone.


----------



## keenataz

Well today my little community has a worldwide honour. We have the worst air quality in the world this morning. 773

I guess when you have two huge fires within twenty kilometres, one over 200,000 acres. It is to be expected


----------



## Irish Pixie

I hope you get rain as well, keenataz.


----------



## Cornhusker

We've had pretty good rain all summer with a few really nasty thunderstorms in the vicinity.
A couple weeks ago, my home town got pounded for the second time in as many weeks.
My brother's house had holes in the siding, windows gone, all the apples knocked out of his tree.
He has a couple rentals that got pounded as well. Probably $30,000 damage for his stuff.
My rentals are on the other end of town, and escaped damage.
The rains we've had at my place (26 miles out) have been really nice rains, a few toad stranglers, but for the most part, just good soakers.
We have dry land corn on our place this year, and it's the best I've ever seen, and the pastures are still green which is unusual for this time of year.
Speaking of corn, our St. Bernard has been going out into the field, pulling up cornstalks by the roots, bring them back to the yard and eating the corn.
A friend told me coyotes are ignoring dead deer and eating his corn.


----------



## painterswife

It did not rain all day but it did rain again in the evening. Combine that with being cooler and it was a good day. Highs i the 70's for the next 10 days are perfect.


----------



## Irish Pixie

All but a few barn swallows left for warmer climes three days ago, I noticed four yesterday afternoon, and they're gone this morning. The barn and horse pasture are eerily quiet. We try not to split wood in the barn until they're gone, so guess what we'll be doing soon? 

Fall is on it's way.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Road trip into the Finger Lakes today, with a stop for what Yelp reviewers say is the best lobster mac n cheese evah.


----------



## Grey Mare

Woke up late this morning....last day of clinical was LONG and we were all hopping to help. Sad to leave in some respect as I have built a relationship with a few of the residents and last night several aides and a few family members gave me hugs. Makes me feel good to know that there was a trust built there from kindness and honesty. 

Got some things to catch up on....mow the lawn, the pasture, vacuum the house, laundry...start on the 1st two chapters of the book on cardiac and read through that. Go into town to find some cute shoes for the dress I am wearing to my goddaughters wedding this next weekend. 

Enjoy the day Pixie...I know I will....let us know how the mac and cheese was, if it was yelp worthy as they said.


----------



## [email protected]

It is not a good thing, having those big fires so close.
but there is a silver lining in it for us here in central wisconsin.. the jet stream has been carrying the smoke to us. we have been having pretty sunrises and sunsets.
but the real silver lining is, it killed off most of our mosquitoes.. we can actually sit outside without getting eaten alive.
...jiminwisc....


----------



## MO_cows

It's been a good year for canning. I put up 2 kinds of salsa, tomato jam, zucchini relish, 2 kinds of pepper jelly, pickled peppers. Also froze 10 qts of tomato puree and some sweet corn. Almost all was gift produce. I bought the sweet corn and the pectin and other ingredients. 

Found out I am going to Alabama the end of September for work. I think I will drive instead of fly because a) I have a lot of materials to bring and b) I can get paid for mileage. Trying to work it out so DH can come with me. Won't cost the company any more if he is with me, plus he will provide some free labor if needed. We haven't done anything, just the two of us, besides go out for a meal, in forever.


----------



## Cornhusker

Had to go to a wedding in Parker Colorado Saturday.
The wedding was very nice, the reception seemed very expensive, but it was fun.
Got home yesterday, ran the dishwasher, took a nap, boiled some eggs, and then a friend came out to do some shooting.
Not a bad weekend, but I was beat.


----------



## painterswife

Another day of rain and snow up top in some places. The rain is very welcome.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The road trip was much like when we were kids (bare feet on the dash and singing at the top of our lungs), the music was pretty much the same, but a much better stereo system now. So much fun. 

We bought two orders of mac n cheese, lobster and rodeo. Rodeo had pulled pork, bbq sauce, it was very good but a bit too sweet. The lobster mac n cheese lived up to it's Yelp reviews, and we'll go back for it again. 

We have another heat advisory in effect until Wednesday. The humidity is horrible.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's going to be hotter than Dante's 9th circle of hell today, but the sunrise was pretty.


----------



## painterswife

It rained all day yesterday. Poured most of that time actually. Fire danger just disappeared. That is a big worry gone. Our high temps will be the 70's for at least 10 days. Great weather for working on getting all the fall chores done.

Work on the shop is going well. Double door framed in. Will insulate that wall one evening this week and that will finish the insulation. The other walls are all insulated including a layer of blue board. We coberthed the bottom of the walls with 3/4 AC plywood. The top has been started. We are using the wood siding we took off the barn. It was rough sided and we have run in through the planer to knock some of that off but still leave some character. We have about 1/4 of it put up. The ceiling will be 1/2 AC plywood and that goes up on the weekend.


----------



## painterswife

Hard frost this morning. Glad I put the tomatoes on the porch the other day. Saw a family of 5 racoons crossing the road yesterday morning about 1/4 mile from the house. Will need to lock the chickens in at night. Seven deer ran across the top of the property the other morning. We rarely see more than 2 or 3 together here but hunting season starts this weekend and they are moving onto land where they can't be hunted. I know if I walk up the hill to the wallow I will see 3 or 4 moose who are smart enough to spend the day on the right side of the fence.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> View attachment 69142
> It's going to be hotter than Dante's 9th circle of hell today, but the sunrise was pretty.


Wow, nice view


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Good morning. I begin prep today for a colonoscopy tomorrow. Joy. Bliss. Sarcasm.

I've been avoiding having the procedure for decades, but now is the time.

Getting it approved by BCBS was a rodeo. I have a new address, new PCP, and the gastroenterologist scheduled the procedure before all the changes went though. Fixed now, but it was frustrating.

I'm in my office getting loose ends tidied up so I don't have any work to do for a couple of days.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Good morning. I begin prep today for a colonoscopy tomorrow. Joy. Bliss. Sarcasm.
> 
> I've been avoiding having the procedure for decades, but now is the time.
> 
> Getting it approved by BCBS was a rodeo. I have a new address, new PCP, and the gastroenterologist scheduled the procedure before all the changes went though. Fixed now, but it was frustrating.
> 
> I'm in my office getting loose ends tidied up so I don't have any work to do for a couple of days.


Make sure you have the softest TP available today. Liquids only. Once when I prepped for a colonoscopy, i started the day before and failed the test because - well - I wasn't cleaned out enough. The next time, I started two days before the procedure and passed with flying colors. I was flushed with pride! Good luck!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Good morning. I begin prep today for a colonoscopy tomorrow. Joy. Bliss. Sarcasm.
> 
> I've been avoiding having the procedure for decades, but now is the time.
> 
> Getting it approved by BCBS was a rodeo. I have a new address, new PCP, and the gastroenterologist scheduled the procedure before all the changes went though. Fixed now, but it was frustrating.
> 
> I'm in my office getting loose ends tidied up so I don't have any work to do for a couple of days.


The prep wasn't so bad, was it? I had my first one last year, and the prep is the hardest part, I don't remember the procedure at all. 

Take it easy on food, Mr. Pixie can eat like a horse immediately after, but I must have a more delicate system.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're going to the Great New York State Fair today! It's supposed to be 72 degrees, partly sunny, and low humidity. 

I know I'll have a moonshine (locally made) slushy or two, they are a fair treat. Food wise, probably Dinosaur BBQ or Baker's chicken or slices of whole hog. Dang, I'm hungry. Funnel cake for dessert.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The prep is very unpleasant. I am hoping they do not find anything requiring a follow up.

I got the shakes and chills after the first dose hit. No shakes from the second dose yet.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The prep is very unpleasant. I am hoping they do not find anything requiring a follow up.
> 
> I got the shakes and chills after the first dose hit. No shakes from the second dose yet.


I'm sorry you had so much trouble. Did they prescribe Prepopik? It's the newest colon cleaner and I didn't even get cramps.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The one they prescribed was a new product. Unfortunately, that isn’t what the pharmacy supplied.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I hope the second dose is better than the first. And the prep really is the hardest part, the procedure is nothing.


----------



## 4tu

Cabin Fever said:


> Make sure you have the softest TP available today. Liquids only. Once when I prepped for a colonoscopy, i started the day before and failed the test because - well - I wasn't cleaned out enough. The next time, I started two days before the procedure and passed with flying colors. I was flushed with pride! Good luck!


The dreaded pooposcope it amazes me we have done so much in the nature of science and technology that we have cameras that can be hidden in a watch stem and yet the colonoscopy instrument could be mistaken for a weedeater. Years ago there was a procedure where your hands and wrists were immersed in ice water, after a few minutes thermal cameras took pictures because cancer is dense it would show the areas of possible concern, but because it was not an idea from a doctor it was shelved. It was not invasive so doctors could not make their Mercedes payments off the procedure and there in is the problem we trust doctors, and they have the power to manipulate the truth or empirical evidence that a procedure, type of instruments or drugs are good or bad. recently I read that the fad wanted to place vitamins minerals and supplements under prescription controls. Even a infrequent television viewer realizes that the drugs that are being passed by the fda have not been properly vetted because there are so many side effects that are worse than the disease they are suppose to control. and one drug in 1,000 cure a disease. Management makes money daily cures make a single payment so there is limited value in curatives. or non invasive procedures.


----------



## no really

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The prep is very unpleasant. I am hoping they do not find anything requiring a follow up.
> 
> I got the shakes and chills after the first dose hit. No shakes from the second dose yet.


Doctor talked my Mom into the scope last year, she had never had the test. She got midway through the cleanse and became very ill. Vomiting repeatedly and shakes. She is a very healthy and active woman, last bloodwork was excellent. She doesn't take any meds. Needless to say she didn't complete the cleanse nor the test. Doctor told her yeah sometimes that happens but she should have finished the cleanse. LOL, as she told him how the heck was she supposed to do that vomiting repeatedly? He wanted her to attempt it again, I can't repeat what she said to him..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Never ever again.


----------



## newfieannie

well that's it! from "a Weedeater" to "never ever again" i'll never have that done. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I called them after I got home and felt really really bad. They had told me I had drainage in my airway, so they had to do a “maneuver” with my jaw, pushing it forward to keep my airway clear. 

Apparently this was akin to ripping your head loose from the top of your neck. The spot where my head attaches to my neck feel like someone hit me right there with a golf club. 

I ache ALL over. A bit dehydrated, so thank goodness for a recipe for Keto homemade electrolytes. 

I will live, but for about an hour, I thought I was either going to die or go back to the hospital. I was contemplating the first option. 

More later. After a nap.


----------



## no really

Hope you get some rest, that sounds like quite an ordeal..


----------



## po boy

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I called them after I got home and felt really really bad. They had told me I had drainage in my airway, so they had to do a “maneuver” with my jaw, pushing it forward to keep my airway clear.
> 
> Apparently this was akin to ripping your head loose from the top of your neck. The spot where my head attaches to my neck feel like someone hit me right there with a golf club.
> 
> I ache ALL over. A bit dehydrated, so thank goodness for a recipe for Keto homemade electrolytes.
> 
> I will live, but for about an hour, I thought I was either going to die or go back to the hospital. I was contemplating the first option.
> 
> More later. After a nap.


Sounds like they were working on the wrong end for a colonoscopy... U sure u didn't turn around?  
hope u feel better


----------



## FreeRange

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I called them after I got home and felt really really bad. They had told me I had drainage in my airway, so they had to do a “maneuver” with my jaw, pushing it forward to keep my airway clear.
> 
> Apparently this was akin to ripping your head loose from the top of your neck. The spot where my head attaches to my neck feel like someone hit me right there with a golf club.
> 
> I ache ALL over. A bit dehydrated, so thank goodness for a recipe for Keto homemade electrolytes.
> 
> I will live, but for about an hour, I thought I was either going to die or go back to the hospital. I was contemplating the first option.
> 
> More later. After a nap.


I hope you feel better soon. I said never again after my last one too, but they have me on a 5 year schedule now. Maybe I'll get lucky and get hit by a bus before it's due.


----------



## crehberg

Hope you feel better soon Alice. That does not sound like any kind of fun whatsoever!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I called them after I got home and felt really really bad. They had told me I had drainage in my airway, so they had to do a “maneuver” with my jaw, pushing it forward to keep my airway clear.
> 
> Apparently this was akin to ripping your head loose from the top of your neck. The spot where my head attaches to my neck feel like someone hit me right there with a golf club.
> 
> I ache ALL over. A bit dehydrated, so thank goodness for a recipe for Keto homemade electrolytes.
> 
> I will live, but for about an hour, I thought I was either going to die or go back to the hospital. I was contemplating the first option.
> 
> More later. After a nap.


Better this morning? I hope so. 

I've honestly never heard of such a horrible colonoscopy before your ordeal. Most are nothing but annoying.


----------



## Grey Mare

When I had my physical at 50yrs of age, doc wanted to schedule me for a colonoscopy. I laughed and said nope, if it isn't broke, don't fix, that is an outty not an inny! 

Heading up to PA today to attend my goddaughter's wedding tomorrow. Going to be one interesting wedding to say the least...hope my hubby has bail money...yes, it is THAT kind of wedding....more to keep my bestest friend out of trouble. 

Nice and humid here, we got some rain last night, now it feels like your stepping into a light misty shower, BLAH!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The colonoscopy part went fine. No discomfort there. The bad outcome was from severe dehydration and what they had to do to clear my airway. 

Head, neck, throat are still sore, and I am spitting blood.


----------



## [email protected]

did your Dr use to work in a slaughter house ?
after my first, (and last) colonoscopy , the Dr said, I'll see you in five years. I said, on no you won't. that was about 30 years ago.. I remember vividly how uncomfortable it was,. Nope, never again..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Yeah. Had an argument with a friend this morning about that. He said I didn’t have to think about it for five years. I said NOPE. NEVER AGAIN. 

He got aggravated and said not to argue with him. I laughed. My body. My decision.


----------



## newfieannie

someone told me it all depends on who you get on that day. my husband had it done and no problems whatsoever.

not doing much lately. just trying to stay out of the heat. it is quite a bit cooler today. so pleasant. the humidity comes back again next week.

I went on vacation for a couple weeks. no vacation though. my friends weren't well and I cleaned the whole apartment for them while I was there. cleaned out closets .brought back 5 garbage bags clothes for VV. took 15 bottles outdated stuff from the fridge. some of that stuff could kill a person. i'll try to go back a couple times a month from now on.

visited my friends grave. she was killed by a drunk driver in Montreal a few years ago. just the sweetest person you could imagine. so






kind and loving etc.

got a new window installed in the bathroom this week.looks so much bigger but only fits the same opening. just different window. the other was a slider and was so hard to open and when I would push up the bottom the top would slide down. it was old.








I'm very pleased with this one that's almost the last thing on my bucket list for the house except for living room carpet but when you own a place there's always something. have a good weekend everyone! ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

'Tis your decision, Alice. 

We've been gadding about so much lately that I don't mind that Mr. Pixie has to work the entire holiday weekend, well, not much anyway. I do have work to catch up on.

The grands were up yesterday and we had fun playing games and picking wildflowers. We saw two snakes, and they laughed when I squealed, but the little one sidled up close to me. I made peanut butter and jelly sandwiches that were the best they ever had, and Papa got them cheese curls and nutty buddy sundae cones. 

Walking all day at the fair on Thursday, playing all afternoon yesterday, 45 minutes on the treadmill this morning, and I'm tired.


----------



## painterswife

Hubby is installing the ceiling in the shop. I am installed a new electric tank less water heater in the house. Running three 8/2 wires to the electrical panel was the hardest part. Now I am going to go work on installing so more mineral wool insulation on the fourth shop wall.

PS I sometimes hate the tablets autocorrect program.

Here is a picture of the shop in progress.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Got up and moving which seems to have helped. 

Looking forward to, oh, maybe Tuesday. I should be past all this.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I just spent an hour FaceTiming the SoCal Pixie about the upcoming vacation. It came down to flying to San Francisco for one night, Las Vegas for one night, but we all (except her husband who is currently underway) ultimately decided on two nights in Laguna Beach in an on the beach hotel. 

She had the same look on her face as my granddaughter has when she said, "It's going to be an epic vacation!"


----------



## crehberg

Sweated like a stuck pig from 6 am to 4 pm. Now waiting on the wife to cook, and watching a thunderstorm blow up. Good gracious.. 90 degrees with a heat index of 103.

I think I'm done for today!


----------



## Irish Pixie

The oldest Pixie daughter is at the New York State fair with her hubby for her birthday (she'll be 35 on Monday) and I can judge how many wine slushies she's had by the number of cow pictures she sends me. She's obsessed with "pretty cows" aka Jerseys, and this year she found Jersey calves. 

I'd say she's three slushies in right now. LOL


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Sweated like a stuck pig from 6 am to 4 pm. Now waiting on the wife to cook, and watching a thunderstorm blow up. Good gracious.. 90 degrees with a heat index of 103.
> 
> I think I'm done for today!


More power to you. I couldn't work in that heat anymore than I could fly. I hope the thunderstorm cools it down a bit.


----------



## MO_cows

Alice, sorry you had such a tough time. But it can be a life saver. Colon cancer is one of the silent killers, by the time you have symptoms it might be too late.


----------



## painterswife

I replaced a circulator cartridge in one of the radiant floor sections. It is up and running and no leaks. Heating is all ready for winter. Next, I am going to move and rerun the network cables for the security cameras. They are installing fiber to everyone and I am moving where the router and network switches will be. Hubby 2/3s through installing the plywood on the shop ceiling. Keeping busy


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The results of the colonoscopy were no suspicious lesions, polyps, etc. Nothing to send to pathology.

I am still coughing from the airway issue. If that part isn't better by Tuesday, I'll go to my primary care physician to make sure everything is bueno.


----------



## Clem

Geeze. My wife was on peritoneal dialysis, and UNC gave her a colonoscopy. The doctor, or student, didn't follow protocol, and they did several polypectomies, which was strictly taboo for people on peritoneal dialysis. The fluid from her peritoneal cavity flooded into her colon, and when she resumed eating, etc, back out, carrying E.coli. Between E. Coli, and C.Diff, she lived 8 or 9 months of pure hell before dying. I suppose I could have sued the hospital, but didn't because it wouldn't have changed anything. The person who actually screwed up never knew he killed somebody.


----------



## no really

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The results of the colonoscopy were no suspicious lesions, polyps, etc. Nothing to send to pathology.
> 
> I am still coughing from the airway issue. If that part isn't better by Tuesday, I'll go to my primary care physician to make sure everything is bueno.


Hope your doctor can help your issues.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Clem said:


> Geeze. My wife was on peritoneal dialysis, and UNC gave her a colonoscopy. The doctor, or student, didn't follow protocol, and they did several polypectomies, which was strictly taboo for people on peritoneal dialysis. The fluid from her peritoneal cavity flooded into her colon, and when she resumed eating, etc, back out, carrying E.coli. Between E. Coli, and C.Diff, she lived 8 or 9 months of pure hell before dying. I suppose I could have sued the hospital, but didn't because it wouldn't have changed anything. The person who actually screwed up never knew he killed somebody.


That must have been horrible for you and your wife.


----------



## Clem

I always look for a "bright side" It was indeed horrific, beyond my ability to communicate. However, I did learn to have compassion and empathy for people dependent on the "government handouts" that so many folks here hate. Because, under the law, every person with kidney failure gets their medical expenses paid for by medicare. Regardless of their income.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Clem, you have my sympathy. My husband was on peritoneal dialysis for five and a half years. I know the tight rope y’all walked.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Gah. Another heat advisory with dew points of 73+.

I am so ready for fall.

ETA: And ready for vacation, we bought our tickets (all day front of the line!) to Universal Hollywood Harry Potter World last night.


----------



## Truckinguy

Just tucked away a big breakfast of bacon, eggs, tomatos, toast, orange juice and now enjoying my coffee. Did chores around sunup, fed and watered the critters and checked out the yard. I have to clean up the mountain ash tree I took down yesterday and clean up the trimmings from the maple tree by the front porch. Might take the scraggly old apple tree down, mostly dead anyway. 

Gave some thought to starting to process the remaining turkeys. There are 13 whole birds in the freezer and 17 toms waiting to be processed into wings, thighs, drumsticks, breast roasts and ground. Then there will be 17 carcasses to be used for soup and stock. The toms are probably pushing 30 pounds now so we could be topping out at 700 lbs of turkey this year from 30 birds. The freezers will be full this winter.


----------



## [email protected]

I have two apple trees that are over 45 years old. lots of dead branches on them,. before I cut them down, I am doing air layering of some of the branches. 
that way I will get clones of each tree without having to graft anything.
I learned air layering from you tube.. I checked one of them and there are roots forming, after the leaves fall off of the tree, I will cut all of the branches off with air layers on them .. put the roots into gallon pots and then plant them out next spring..
after the trees go dormant, I will cut some branches and make hardwood  scions and root them, too.. 
in the end I hope to have at least two of each tree to plant into the edible landscape park I am developing.
.......jiminwisc......


----------



## 4tu

[email protected] said:


> I have two apple trees that are over 45 years old. lots of dead branches on them,. before I cut them down, I am doing air layering of some of the branches.
> that way I will get clones of each tree without having to graft anything.
> I learned air layering from you tube.. I checked one of them and there are roots forming, after the leaves fall off of the tree, I will cut all of the branches off with air layers on them .. put the roots into gallon pots and then plant them out next spring..
> after the trees go dormant, I will cut some branches and make hardwood scions and root them, too..
> in the end I hope to have at least two of each tree to plant into the edible landscape park I am developing.
> .......jiminwisc......



I air layer grape vines works well


----------



## painterswife

I am installing outlets today. Score so far is one Gfi, 2 220 outlets and 3 regular outlets. Need to take a break and wash the dog. 8 or so cows have made in through the fence off of national forest land and are roaming the neighbors property. Fresh cow dung seems to be something my dog loves to roll in. He got a bath yesterday as well.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Cleaning my office. The stacks were getting to me. It was organized, but not put away.

Roomba is cleaning the living room floor.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing a grocery list and coupons, and then I'm going to vacuum and damp mop all the floors.


----------



## no really

Checked on the bird hunters, they were happy with the hunting. Will need to do some roof patching on the large barn after a quick snack. Beautiful day a bit cooler than usual and some humidity after the much needed rain we've had for the last couple of days.


----------



## po boy

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Cleaning my office. The stacks were getting to me. It was organized, but not put away.
> 
> Roomba is cleaning the living room floor.


I would get one of those Roombas if it would drag a damp towel behind it.


----------



## no really

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Cleaning my office. The stacks were getting to me. It was organized, but not put away.
> 
> Roomba is cleaning the living room floor.


One of my SIL has a roomba, she loves it. So does her cat!


----------



## Grey Mare

What a weekend...wedding was unforgettable...that is all I am going to say about that. And not in a GOOD way either.

Came home and caught up on some homework, laundry, cooked steaks, potatoes, and salad for dinner, was pretty tasty too. 

Good friend of ours came by this morning...he got a new rifle for hunting season this year and he gave me his .338 Lapua for long range shooting and deer season this year! I had tears in my eyes as I have always wanted one. He got a big hug from me, two of them actually.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

They do have mopping Roombas. 

https://www.irobot.com/For-the-Home/Mopping.aspx


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is grocery shopping and errands day, plus I have a podiatrist appointment. I'm trying to get my feet in tip top condition for the epic vacation. 

And another heat advisory for today, and probably tomorrow. Sigh.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Grey Mare said:


> I had tears in my eyes as I have always wanted one.


You'll have more tears when you see the price of the ammo.


----------



## 4tu

Grey Mare said:


> .338 Lapua for long range shooting and deer season this year


A bit much for deer or black bear ya think.


----------



## Grey Mare

No I don't think it is a bit much, as it will drop the deer and I am not shooting a few yards away. As for black bear, we do have one on our property, but we leave her be. 

The ammo is expensive BearFootFarm, my husband is a re-loader and were going to go that route. He can get casings at cost, our friend has already sat down with him to tell him the grain he used and what works best for that Lapua. I can't wait to go out to the 1000 yard range at my husband's buddies farm and see what it really can do, that is where my interest lies as I find it a challenge to see how far out I can accurately get, my husband is my spotter and has the knowledge and know how to really help.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Another heat advisory, but the temperature and humidity are supposed to drop tomorrow afternoon. 

The trip to the podiatrist was productive, the permanent removal of two ingrown toe nails. They do hurt this morning, but less than last night.


----------



## Cornhusker

My son came to visit, so I took a 4 day weekend.
We had a petty good time, went to Cabela's, I bought some reloading supplies, and he bought me some of those electronic shooting muffs. those are pretty cool.
I bought him a mag loader.
We settled in for the first Nebraska football game of the season, the son in law was there too, and it we were pretty excited.............then the game got cancelled because of lightning.... 
Oh well, I guess this week will be the first game, so we do have that to look forward to.
Sunday we did some shooting, he had his new S&W M&P 2.0 9mm and I had my new CZ P-09.
It was a good time.
Monday, my son and I helped my brother put new siding on his house. The old siding had been hit by 2 bad hail storms in a 10 day span, and it looked like it had taken artillery fire.
Yesterday, I went back to town to see my son off (he stayed with his Mom Monday night).
He headed for Goodland Kansas to meet my older son and his girlfriend, then today they head for Lincoln where they will meet my daughter and they are all going to a Metallica concert.
Dad gets to stay here and rest up


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> Another heat advisory, but the temperature and humidity are supposed to drop tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> The trip to the podiatrist was productive, the permanent removal of two ingrown toe nails. They do hurt this morning, but less than last night.


It's 55° here this morning, on the way to 72°
I hear you on the ingrown toenails, I have one that got worked on and it feels a lot better. It's just one side, and the doc said if we have to, we can just put some stuff on to kill that side of the toenail.
I hope your toes get to feeling better, I can't imagine how sore that is.


----------



## [email protected]

4tu said:


> I air layer grape vines works well


i do too,
I have some grapes gone wild. I have a dozen air layers on them. going to start a new, single row, far away from the present "patch" ..
this is the first year I have ever tried air layering.
the results are still hanging on the branches..
I have done hardwood cuttings before. they work very well..
....jiminwisc........


----------



## painterswife

I had to look up air layering. Of course no grapes here to try it on. Looks very interesting though.


----------



## Evons hubby

I picked up our darn cat from the vet this morning. She's a bit wobbly yet but seemed happy to be home. Then I had a nice lunch with our girl freind, took her to a nice little Mexican restaurant. Stopped by my fav produce stand and ordered up a couple boxes of canning maters. They should be here Friday. Gf will process both boxes, keep one for her family and one box for my Yvonne and me.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie changed the dressing on my toes, after I had soaked them in epsom salts, and they look pretty good. The dressing (held on with Vetwrap) is smaller and I can walk easier. Living with a nurse comes in handy sometimes.


----------



## painterswife

Hubby insulated the 4th wall in the shop and closed the outside in with OSB yesterday. Today he will finish the last of the boards on the inside. I will start moving all the stuff in the middle of the barn/garage floor into where it will be stored until we build all the new workbenches and rolling storage drawers for the shop. I am also going to wire up a 220 extension cord for the paner and table saw so that we can move them to the middle of the garage floor when we are using long manterial.

Over the next few days I will wire in the rest of the outlets and then start working on the new LED fixtures I am going to make for above the work benches. I am making them out of barnwood and tombstones I bought. They will be 8 feet long and about 4 inches wide and will house 4 - 4 foot led tubes lights. I am making three of those to start and if they work out well I will make three more for the other side of the shop.


----------



## [email protected]

painterswife said:


> I had to look up air layering. Of course no grapes here to try it on. Looks very interesting though.


you can air layer any living plant..
I like it for trees because there is no weak spot where a normal graft would be..


----------



## Irish Pixie

My toes are much improved this morning, had I slept better last night it would be a great morning... Oh, well, there is always coffee. 

One more day of the heat advisory, it's still going to be upper 70s tomorrow but the humidity is going to drop significantly. I can finally give the air conditioners a rest. We've never had a summer like this, there are some summers that the ac unit for the bedroom is never in put in the window. 

This morning I have some paperwork and phone calls to catch up on, and then onto the floors again. Dang old deaf shedding white beagle... it's a good thing we love her.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am still recovering from aspiration pneumonia after a medical procedure.

I think my whole family is aggravated with me. I think my friends are mostly aggravated with me.

Being independent and doing what is best for me doesn't always go well.

So, whine over. LOL

Working in my office. ALONE! Delightfully alone. With talk radio on, at the volume that I like.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am still recovering from aspiration pneumonia after a medical procedure.
> 
> I think my whole family is aggravated with me. I think my friends are mostly aggravated with me.
> 
> Being independent and doing what is best for me doesn't always go well.
> 
> So, whine over. LOL
> 
> Working in my office. ALONE! Delightfully alone. With talk radio on, at the volume that I like.


I'm extremely glad that the aspiration pneumonia was caught early, it can be a bugger if the bacteria gets established. You aspirated when they did the maneuver to open your airway? 

Sometimes people get aggravated with me for being me as well. They get over it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Yes, during the procedure (they told me) there was a lot of fluid in my airway. They physically pulled my lower jaw forward so hard that it is still VERY sore where their fingers dug in under the curve of my jaw.

Then they suctioned the fluid out. The suction procedure apparently didn't get it all, and there is now fluid in my lungs.

Also, my throat bled for a couple of days.

Joy. Bliss. Sarcasm.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Sarcasm _always_ helps me feel better, that and tequila.  

Antibiotics? Mucinex, or it's store brand alternative, might help dry it up too.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> My toes are much improved this morning, had I slept better last night it would be a great morning... Oh, well, there is always coffee.
> 
> One more day of the heat advisory, it's still going to be upper 70s tomorrow but the humidity is going to drop significantly. I can finally give the air conditioners a rest. We've never had a summer like this, there are some summers that the ac unit for the bedroom is never in put in the window.
> 
> This morning I have some paperwork and phone calls to catch up on, and then onto the floors again. Dang old deaf shedding white beagle... it's a good thing we love her.


We've had a fairly mild summer, and I haven't had an AC in the bedroom for 2 years.
Of course, we don't usually have the humidity you guys have, and we might get in the 90s to over 100 during the day, and still goes into the high 40s-low 60s at night.
Glad your toes are feeling better, nothing keeps you awake like painful parts.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Antibiotics, Mucinex, and an inhaler. I thought I'd be better now.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Antibiotics, Mucinex, and an inhaler. I thought I'd be better now.


Hopefully soon. If you don't see some improvement in 3-4 days on the antibiotic call your primary, and have them prescribe a new one. It's so important not to let bacterial pneumonia get established.


----------



## newfieannie

yes, be careful with that Alice!

I made a war cake . I'm having some friends in over the weekend for teatime. still have to make a few scones and a lemon loaf etc. war cake was born of necessity during the war (at least that's what they say but GM mother made it back in the early 1800's)






when butter.white sugar etc. was rationed. Mom would always make this on Saturdays along with pies etc. it was dad's favorite.

I always put 1/4 cup molasses(not in the original recipe) in this in addition to the brown sugar and I do use butter and soak the raisins in rum for a bit. I rarely eat this stuff anymore but I did try it and it's hard to stop at one slice. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Sorry about the recent medical problems. 

We had a cool cloudy day, a fall preview. Temp in the 70 s and drizzle a good part if the day.

Thinking about having a Halloween party in the barn. If DH can clear out the front half there is plenty of room. Decorate, have a fire out front, etc. Find some juice for the old fog machine, the whole 9. We'll see if DH gets on board.


----------



## alida

Finally, the heat wave broke. There's a bit of heat ahead of us next week, but what matters to me is that the temps cool at night. I walked home from work (40) minutes and enjoyed every bit. Puttered on my balcony garden which is pretty much ready to pull out in my opinion. I think I'll pull it out next week, I'm heading to the country this weekend.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The heat wave broke here too! I ran the house fan this morning and brought in nice fresh air. The weekend will be cool- 60s/high 40s, we'll be splitting and stacking wood. 

Today is my oldest grandson's 5th birthday, and I sang happy birthday to him via FaceTime. He started school yesterday. Where does the time go?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Feeling better this morning. Hello, HT peoples!


----------



## Grey Mare

Grandkids are the best! 

Going to pick up a bed and linen I won at an on line auction today. Son will get the frame, the box spring and we will give away the mattress and sell his bed. Then I got about 20 Breyer horses I won that I need to pick up tomorrow, have to get the hubby to put up a shelf in the spare room for all of them and the ones I have from childhood. 

Cardiac test today....not my favorite subject. 

Have a great weekend all...


----------



## painterswife

Morning, Happy Friday. The stars were shining brightly when I was out with the dogs a 5am. It was beautiful. Will be keeping busy with chores this weekend.


----------



## Cornhusker

46° and foggy this morning when I left the house at 5:30
I even had to wear a coat.
I am so done with summer, but I'm not ready for winter.
Planning on going to a gun show tomorrow, it's about an hour away which is local around here, but I'm going to have to hustle if I'm to get there and back before the football game starts.
Speaking of football, one of the local kids got hurt in a game last week. He dislocated his kneecap which pushed into the top of his Tibia bone, resulting in a Tibia Plateau fracture.
More importantly the injury, unknown to anyone at the time, damaged the Popliteal Artery, which supplies blood to the lower leg and foot.
Long story short, he's losing the lower part of his leg.
He and his family have kept a very positive outlook, so I hope he'll be ok going forward.


----------



## Clem

Irish Pixie said:


> Sarcasm _always_ helps me feel better, that and tequila.
> 
> Antibiotics? Mucinex, or it's store brand alternative, might help dry it up too.


I have to wonder, do you ever fake a sarcasm? If that's too personal, I'll try to delete it. I always wonder at such things, because I can.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Clem said:


> I have to wonder, do you ever fake a sarcasm? If that's too personal, I'll try to delete it. I always wonder at such things, because I can.


No, I've never faked sarcasm. It's a gift that must be expressed as often as possible.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It is glorious to be alive in upstate NY this morning, no humidity and 52 degrees with a high of 65. I had the fan on and brought in all the fresh crisp air. 

Quick run to the city for fresh veggies and whatnot, we're getting our flu shots (I've already had the pneumonia and we both have had the shingles vaccines) at CVS (not messing with the epic vacation) and a quick bite out, back home to start splitting wood. Tomorrow will be more splitting of wood, and then battening down the hatches for the remnants of TS Gordon on Sunday night into Monday.


----------



## Clem

Local 10 day forecast on Wunderground is tripping!! Rain every single day for the 10 days, and accumulation of 4.50 inches! Last time they had one like that showing, we ended up with an accumulated total of about a tenth of an inch. 
When they went from saying "it's gonna rain" or "it ain't gonna rain" to the "80%" chance of rain, they wanted you to think they really knew what they were talking about, but in fact, they didn't know then and don't know now. On the other hand, I'm never wrong. I go outside, and if there's water falling out of the sky, I say "It's raining" and if there's bright light between 6:00AM and 8:00 PM, I figure the sun is shining. And so on. As to what tomorrow may bring, all I'm positive about is "More fake weather forecasts"


----------



## newfieannie

it's lovely here today. the humidity has broken. I've been up since 5am trying to get a batch of cinnamon rolls made for my son. I might get some yard work done later


----------



## Bearfootfarm

no really said:


> Checked on the bird hunters, *they were happy *with the hunting.


What did the *birds* think?


----------



## painterswife

Going to make an early morning run for groceries and supplies. Should be back before 9. Then I have some electrical work to wire in 2 security lights. One on the back of the barn and one on the house. I love these new led security lights and wireless control. No chance of meeting an elk or Moose in the dark on the way to the barn or the chicken house.


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> Going to make an early morning run for groceries and supplies. Should be back before 9. Then I have some electrical work to wire in 2 security lights. One on the back of the barn and one on the house. I love these new led security lights and *wireless control*. No chance of meeting an elk or Moose in the dark on the way to the barn or the chicken house.


Is the bulb remote control or the fixture?
I ordered this lamp and bought this suggested bulb without reading the description and was surprised the bulb was remote control. Nice feature


----------



## no really

Bearfootfarm said:


> What did the *birds* think?


They weren't talking


----------



## Bearfootfarm

no really said:


> They weren't talking


Nobody likes a stool pigeon.


----------



## Grey Mare

Only free day this week, so going to try to get a lot of the house cleaning done, have to sit down and make 3x5 cards on cardiac and some medical abbreviations to learn for the cardiac strips. Tomorrow is clinical from 0645 to 1815. 

All are well on the farm, horses are out and done with morning feed, chickens in their yard, some in the coop laying fresh eggs, will be out delivering a few dozen to some friends in a little bit. Grab a cup of coffee with each and catch up on family news and gossip in the area. 

Hubby and I will make a dump run this morning, doing some much needed cleaning in the garage since the son prefers to park outside and I asked if I could have his spot in the garage. Actually having fun driving the Ford Fusion the hubby got for me to commute to class and clinical in . He really is good to me. 

The kittens, Pershing, Umbra, and Smudge, are all growing by leaps and bounds. In another 6 weeks they will go in to get spayed AND the boys neutered, even though they will be strictly house cats. They all came up positive for FIV. So many things on this topic, but no matter, they have a good home and we will do right by them, as a pet owner, that is my responsibility when I took them in.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Sloppy wet here in central Texas, which is a good thing! 

Going to hang pictures on the walls in my new house.


----------



## newfieannie

just took my cinnamon rolls out . not bragging or anything but I'd take these over cinnabons any day. most likely because the ones over at the mall are half cooked to my mind. I do use a vanilla pudding in mine. I spread on a cream cheese frosting because that's the way my son likes them. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yum. I wish I could smell them, Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie

wish you could be here to share


----------



## po boy

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Sloppy wet here in central Texas, which is a good thing!
> 
> Going to hang pictures on the walls in my new house.


If you are hanging on sheet rock walls, I suggest you use Monkey Hooks. Quick, easy and just a small hole...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Thanks. Ordered them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

po boy said:


> just a small hoe...


I'd use a drill.


----------



## po boy

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'd use a drill.


Well, I went back and read my comment and corrected my spelling. It could be worse, I could have spelled it whole.

No drill needed. I have carpal tunnel and did not have a problem, unless I hit a stud. If I did, I just moved over a fraction. Insulated outside walls are a little difficult if you have to turn the hook up, but worked for me.
I hung about 20 pictures in a few minutes.


----------



## painterswife

po boy said:


> Is the bulb remote control or the fixture?
> I ordered this lamp and bought this suggested bulb without reading the description and was surprised the bulb was remote control. Nice feature


I buy in the wall switches that I can turn off and on in three different ways. At the switch, with my alexa dot by voice or on an internet app on my phone or tablet. This allows me to turn the lights on from in the house or even from my car when I am away. I can even set a timer on them.


----------



## painterswife

All the electrical in the new shop is done.  I will need to wire in the lights when I finish building them but the switches are in and the wire ready to go. I have been using Wago lever wire nuts. It makes the job so much easier. I don't do well with regular wire nuts. I feel like I accomplished a bunch today.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Another glorious morning in upstate New York. A crisp, brisk 48 degrees with overcast skies. 

After my daily workout, which is up to 45 minutes at 3 mph at 5% incline on the treadmill, 15 squats and 15 counter push ups, we will be splitting and stacking the chunked firewood in the barn. There's enough out there to keep us busy until supper time. 

The deaf as a post beagle is getting her nails clipped today, and the 5 lb guard dog who wears a sweater is getting a bath and a lightweight sweater. She was shivering outside this morning. 

Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## newfieannie

you as well IP! .we got down to 7C early morning. I had to pull up the comforter for the first time in ages. autumn looks to be on the way. just a glorious day here also. ~Georgia


----------



## crehberg

Spent all of yesterday fixing a bad thermostat and temp gauge on my truck. Spent today putting up all the tools I had scattered from that, fixed a leaking spicket, cleaned my truck and house (with wife's help!), and then ran around like a chicken with my head cut off doing odd jobs until dark. Now I'm getting ready to price out most of the rest of my farm equipment (getting out for good, I think)....and start looking for a decent Jon boat. I'm done working like a dog for nothing all the time. It's killing me slowly...and I don't like it.

Everything else will just have to wait...I'm ready to hit the woods and water on the weekends again!


----------



## Evons hubby

crehberg said:


> Spent all of yesterday fixing a bad thermostat and temp gauge on my truck. Spent today putting up all the tools I had scattered from that, fixed a leaking spicket, cleaned my truck and house (with wife's help!), and then ran around like a chicken with my head cut off doing odd jobs until dark. Now I'm getting ready to price out most of the rest of my farm equipment (getting out for good, I think)....and start looking for a decent Jon boat. I'm done working like a dog for nothing all the time. It's killing me slowly...and I don't like it.
> 
> Everything else will just have to wait...I'm ready to hit the woods and water on the weekends again!


Just don't forget that "working like a dog for nothing" is what bought you all that equipment, quite possibly even at least a portion of your land. I know my farming interprises paid me well, even though I was forever broke while I was actively engaged. Now that I'm down to selling some hay every year I still reap the benefits of those productive yet "poor" years. I wish you all the best with your John boat. I know it cost me an awful lot to catch a handful of trout, even considering the boat was free. Fishing licenses $100 a year, tags on boat and trailer, $50 or so a year, tires, batteries, fuel, bait, etc.... About 50 bucks per pound of trout.... That I don't even like! Yeah, I gave my boat away, take the savings and buy booze and smokes, sit on my tail watching old movies on Netflix.


----------



## crehberg

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Just don't forget that "working like a dog for nothing" is what bought you all that equipment, quite possibly even at least a portion of your land. I know my farming interprises paid me well, even though I was forever broke while I was actively engaged. Now that I'm down to selling some hay every year I still reap the benefits of those productive yet "poor" years. I wish you all the best with your John boat. I know it cost me an awful lot to catch a handful of trout, even considering the boat was free. Fishing licenses $100 a year, tags on boat and trailer, $50 or so a year, tires, batteries, fuel, bait, etc.... About 50 bucks per pound of trout.... That I don't even like! Yeah, I gave my boat away, take the savings and buy booze and smokes, sit on my tail watching old movies on Netflix.


I won't disagree with you, YH. Unfortunately for me, since Dad died in 16, everything farm wise has gone downhill. Our local markets continue to close, and the companies we used to use to ship bulk have both closed as well. And I'm not getting out completely by any means...I'll still have close to an acre of garden (plenty for one person to work since my wife doesn't much care for the outdoors), the row crop land leased (25 acres leased nets me a lot more than we ever managed to clear), plenty of timber to thin and hunt out of (way behind on that!), and I'm planning on starting back woodworking (always made more doing that anyways). 

Won't go broke buying the Jon boat either. Just looking for something 10 footish to put in here in the local creeks. We're lucky to have plenty of good ones here. Registration under 16 foot is $35 for 3 years...and I always get a combo hunting/fishing license anyways. Not going Bill Dance on this thing by any means!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Go where your heart calls you.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's a gloomy, damp, kinda depressing day, and we ended up with a couple inches of rain. Mr. Pixie had to work part of an extra shift last night to cover for a nurse, he got home around 4:30. I tucked him in at 6 when I got up, hopefully he sleeps well because he has to be back at work at 3 pm.

I was busy, busy yesterday with app'ts and watching the grands, and today seriously need to catch up on paperwork and do housework. I don't mind because I'm reading the new Craig Johnson book, "The Depth of Winter", and it's very good. 

The prednisone worked, and the deaf as a post beagle has nearly stopped itching. I thought that noise was going to drive me insane.

I hope you have a nice and productive day.


----------



## po boy

Irish Pixie said:


> It's a gloomy, damp, kinda depressing day, and we ended up with a couple inches of rain. Mr. Pixie had to work part of an extra shift last night to cover for a nurse, he got home around 4:30. I tucked him in at 6 when I got up, hopefully he sleeps well because he has to be back at work at 3 pm.
> 
> I was busy, busy yesterday with app'ts and watching the grands, and today seriously need to catch up on paperwork and do housework. I don't mind because I'm reading the new *Craig Johnson book, "The Depth of Winter", and it's very goo*d.
> 
> The *prednisone* worked, and the deaf as a post beagle has nearly stopped itching. I thought that noise was going to drive me insane.
> 
> I hope you have a nice and productive day.


Got the book, just need to start reading it. Maybe tonight...

My Yorkie itched like crazy for the last two years and Apoquel helped a lot. I was a bad doggy parent and neglected his grooming. Got him to the groomer as a long haired Yorkie and he came back as a Chihuahua and itches less.


----------



## Cornhusker

Had a good weekend. My neighbor and I went to a gun show about an hour away, and had a good time. He didn't buy anything, but I made up for it.
It was kind of slow, not sure why, but I noticed the absence of a few vendors that were always at that show.
I only found one thing that interested me (in my price range), and he threw in a .22 rifle to sweeten the deal a bit.
My son stopped by on his way home from Lincoln to watch the game with me, then we did a little shooting and had a good talk.
Sunday he headed back to Texas, always hard to see them drive away.
My oldest son texted last night and he's headed to Canada for a month or 2 for work, so he'll be pretty much out of communication for a while.
Yesterday we took our St. Bernard "Bernadette" to the vet. She'll be spayed today, and we'll go pick her up later this afternoon.
Doug the pug doesn't know it yet, but he's next.
Tired of hunting for dogs every time she goes into heat, and tired of strange dogs showing up in the yard.
Other than that, I need to get my pickup in for service and maybe a tuneup, then give it a good cleaning before winter sets in and we start on the next mud/snow/ice mess.


----------



## po boy

We got 2.2 inches of rain over the last two days and that was our first rainfall in over 3 weeks. My pond was down about 4 inches, I was getting ready to haul some water out to some new shrubs and the rain saved me from having to do that.

Humming birds are going nuts over my feeders the last couple days. There were two or three fighting over two feeders and that number tripled, so I put up a third feeder. Need to get couple more to go in the back yard.

With the rain, the ant beds are popping up and my new exercise routine is chasing ant beds. Even an old codger can catch those.


----------



## Grey Mare

Coffee is perking, house smells good...this flavor of coffee is called "Highland Grogg" with flavors of a good Scottish brandy I believe...

Overcast and humid here. Lot of people so spun up about this coming storm, were not so much, as we take what is given to us and deal with it. Hubby went yesterday to get things we needed in case this was a bad storm or we lost electricity. We have a big generator that runs the house so I am not too worried on that aspect. Got more animal feed just in case. 

In a couple weeks, there will be a new mare in the pasture here. I am bringing home the only foal my mare, Trixie, who I lost, had. The guy who had her had big dreams of breeding her and making money off the foals, she isn't a full Percheron. Something happened, he said she slipped the foal, so wants to sell her. She is going to come here, she hasn't been trained to do anything, so come spring when I graduate and things calm down, she will be my project. If she has any of her dam in her, she will learn quick and be easy to train, as Trixie was a solid mare who would do anything for me and never disappointed. 

Kittens are growing and boy are they in the obnoxious stage! Can't help but laugh at them when they run around, spin, jump, and eventually curl up on your bed to sleep for a while. 

A moment of silence today in our house, 9/11 was hard on so many across the country, so many lives lost. I will never forget where I was or what I was doing and where my husband was, as he was active duty Army at the time and we were stationed at Fort Hood, TX.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is ironing day, I don't mind much cuz I can binge on Queer Eye or watch last season's finale of The Walking Dead. I believe I will scrub the bathroom too. My life is so exciting. 

I finished Craig Johnson's "The Depth of Winter" and it was dark but an excellent read. It makes the 51st book I've read this year, and my goal is 55 for the year on GoodsReads 2018 reading challenge.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Cool and HUMID in Central Texas. 

The storm that is coming in to the Texas coast looks like rain, but not high winds. Thank goodness. I was worried that I was going to have to take lumber and board up two houses. 

Going to get gutters on my central Texas house starting today.


----------



## haypoint

[email protected] said:


> I will cut some branches and make hardwood scions and root them, too..


Rooting apple tree branches is problematic. Getting apple tree branches into the soil or air layering and keeping it continually moist requires devotion.
I found it far easier to learn to graft. No idea what your climate holds, but some apple varieties need a more hardy rootstock that you don't get with air layering.
In any event, I wouldn't chop down your dying apple trees until I had established trees. Good luck.


----------



## haypoint

Pretty much gave up on getting a second cutting of hay, once we passed the Labor Day Holiday. Northern Michigan Fall weather is often foggy and not hot enough to cure hay. While the early summer was too dry, since Independence day, it has rained nearly every third or fourth day, preventing any hay making.
But, suddenly, we have a week long sunny forecast with warmer than average temperatures. So, I've got a bunch of hay cut, drying and plenty of time to get it dry. The awful weather on the SE coast has worked to hold a High pressure system over Michigan.


----------



## keenataz

Well we had snow flakes falling from the sky. In fact as I watch we are getting more. No accumulation, but still....


----------



## painterswife

Okay, you beat us. We usually have snow by the 20th of Sept in the valley. No accumulations but still snow. We did have it up top a couple of weeks ago but that does not count.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Wow. We finally hit autumn here in Central Texas. High of 85 today. Tropical storms in the Gulf.

Joy. Bliss.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We consistently have snow in the middle of October, flurries a bit before that. It's still warm in upstate NY- highs in the mid 70s, lows in the mid 60s.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Warm? That is winter for me.


----------



## no really

Mid 80's here today but humid. Still picking tomatoes, peppers and okra. Planted greens, onions, potatoes and radishes yesterday. Had to do my run right after sunrise to avoid the heat.


----------



## newfieannie

still hot here also. I went to my club today. I put on jeans and a long sleeved shirt because it was raining when I left. too hot for that. I got to go back to clam diggers and sandals. it was pot luck day and I took a large container of Pineapple Brownies with Cream Cheese Frosting. gone in a few minutes.

the people on the roads are crazy. I was going the speed limit but they were whizzing past me left and right. I hate city driving. my son does it every day from the country and I always worry if he doesn't call by 7 . every day here there are accidents.

a school bus went off the road this morning .I saw a pic of it on its side with power pole and lines . really lucky. only one person with minor injuries. where that happened the road is very narrow I think. I'm happy the kids are okay. could have been so bad. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

Injuries! I don't think I have used a bandage for years. In this last week I am using them every day, My hands look like a war zone.


----------



## 4tu

overcast sprinkling rain and still 80 degrees day and night if the sun was out it would be over 90. If we get lucky by mid October it will cool off. Years ago I remember fishing in shorts and tee shirt at Christmas a few days later it froze and that's why global warming is B.S. other years we had ice storms and some dry cold it has never been a regular event at any scheduled time --ever.


----------



## 4tu

newfieannie said:


> a school bus went off the road this morning .I saw a pic of it on its side with power pole and lines . really lucky. only one person with minor injuries. where that happened the road is very narrow


Stoned, Texting, drinking or screaming at the chillin' or all of theses mentioned?


----------



## newfieannie

none of that actually. he struck the shoulder and couldn't get back on track. they wouldn't last long around here doing that stuff. ~Georgia


----------



## [email protected]

haypoint said:


> Rooting apple tree branches is problematic. Getting apple tree branches into the soil or air layering and keeping it continually moist requires devotion.
> I found it far easier to learn to graft. No idea what your climate holds, but some apple varieties need a more hardy rootstock that you don't get with air layering.
> In any event, I wouldn't chop down your dying apple trees until I had established trees. Good luck.


Nope, not chopping anything down soon.
I have taken scions and rooted them successfully.
this is my first time air layering. 
to graft apples, I would need root stock.
I did graft one several years ago and it thrived.(until I slid into it with my tractor while moving snow)..
I quit having a garden, and I got rid of every living bird and animal I had.
now I have all the time in the world to play with my new hobby..
.....jiminwisc.......


----------



## 4tu

Interesting information video, explaining plant genetics GMO crops effects less than 8 minutes long.


----------



## Clem

I was at the dollar store yesterday afternoon. Lots of wailing and gnashing of teeth by people who couldn't find water. I always wonder why they don't just run water from the spigot into bottles and stuff, but whatever works for corporate America...And what will all those people do with milk when the power goes out? And bread, what do they think, they can sop up the rain? If I was of a mind to stock up, it would be something with some protein that could be eaten unheated, like canned stew.

Anyway, I got 5 dozen canning flats, because I'm out. I saw they had a couple of cases that had been ordered recently, I might go back in a few days and see about getting a case(60 dozen) but Dollar General don't give volume discounts to my knowledge. Still, better to be stocked up.

Anyway, the cashier looked at me like I was crazy for buying canning flats instead of whatever hurricane preps others were getting(Toilet paper. Do they think they'll take this perfect opportunity to do a whole lot of crapping?) Anyway, overcome by curiosity, the cashier asked me "What are you going to do with them?"
Probably assuming my purchase was hurricane related. Frozen between answers, I said "Whenever there's a hurricane, I always try to can up a bunch of it, for when there's no hurricane and I want some" Then I invited her over to the house to help with the canning, and offered to give her a case of canned hurricane for her troubles.

You know, she didn't even take down my address... I just don't know what to think about that.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yesterday was spent running errands, grocery and fun shopping, and I got my flu shot. I'm loaded for bear- flu, pneumonia, and shingle vaccinations this year. 

I found a new bathing suit, it's a two piece (tank not bi kini) and it looks nice. Of course it's black so I'll look like a New Yorker on the beach but whatcha gonna do? I found a couple shirts and a pair of white linen-ish pants as well. After I binge watched Queer Eye, Mr. Pixie got a mini wardrobe makeover. I'm not Tan France, but I think I did good job. Mr. P picked out a pair of updated shorts (NO CARGOS) with a subtle pattern that will be perfect for drunk brunch in La Jolla. He's very happy. We all get stuck in ruts. 

We hit gold at DSW, I had a $20 off $49 coupon and because Mr. Pixie wears a size 12/13 shoe, he found a nice pair of dressy but not too dressy brown shoes which ended up being free, and a very nice pair of excellent leather slip on ankle boots on the clearance rack.

Today is clean the house, take the dogs for the vaccinations required by the boarding facility, and handle some phone calls and paperwork. 

Have a good day.


----------



## po boy

Clem said:


> I was at the dollar store yesterday afternoon. Lots of wailing and gnashing of teeth by people who couldn't find water. I always wonder why they don't just run water from the spigot into bottles and stuff, but whatever works for corporate America...And what will all those people do with milk when the power goes out? And bread, what do they think, they can sop up the rain? If I was of a mind to stock up, it would be something with some protein that could be eaten unheated, like canned stew.
> 
> Anyway, *I got 5 dozen canning flats*, because I'm out. I saw they had a couple of cases that had been ordered recently, I might go back in a few days and see about getting a case(60 dozen) but Dollar General don't give volume discounts to my knowledge. Still, better to be stocked up.
> 
> Anyway, the cashier looked at me like I was crazy for buying canning flats instead of whatever hurricane preps others were getting(Toilet paper. Do they think they'll take this perfect opportunity to do a whole lot of crapping?) Anyway, overcome by curiosity, the cashier asked me "What are you going to do with them?"
> Probably assuming my purchase was hurricane related. Frozen between answers, I said "Whenever there's a hurricane, I always try to can up a bunch of it, for when there's no hurricane and I want some" Then I invited her over to the house to help with the canning, and offered to give her a case of canned hurricane for her troubles.
> 
> You know, she didn't even take down my address... I just don't know what to think about that.


Lids? 5 boxes of 12??


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> Injuries! I don't think I have used a bandage for years. In this last week I am using them every day, My hands look like a war zone.


Have you tried new skin???? The end of my fingers crack open a lot and I cannot keep a band aid on them long enough to heal and New Skin does the trick..


----------



## painterswife

po boy said:


> Have you tried new skin???? The end of my fingers crack open a lot and I cannot keep a band aid on them long enough to heal and New Skin does the trick..


My husband uses that. It stings and smells.  That will be my last choice even though it works. It is a good suggestion though.


----------



## Clem

po boy said:


> Lids? 5 boxes of 12??


Yeah, the flat part I rarely reuse, other than something pickled. The bands go on and on. I've used up the case (60 dozen)I bought in May, and still have lots of apples, pears, and persimmons to go.


----------



## [email protected]

back when I was doing construction, if I got a cut too large to ignore, I smeared a bit of silicone caulk over it.
It stings a bit at first, but after it dries it is a perfect seal.
....jiminwisc......


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> My husband uses that. It stings and smells.  That will be my last choice even though it works. It is a good suggestion though.


yep it stings, reminds me of mercurochrome or merthiolate from my childhood... By mistake I bought the spray once. It does a good job on scrapes.


----------



## Cornhusker

Heading into what I hope is a quiet weekend. Seems like we've been on the go for a long time.
The grass and weeds need a haircut, so I'll probably spend tomorrow afternoon mowing, probably the last time before winter.
Other than that, I'm gonna watch the game, and my neighbor wants to do some shooting after that, so maybe tomorrow won't be as quiet as I had hoped.


----------



## Evons hubby

I'm hoping to get some bush hogging done this weekend. There's a few places in desparate need. An hour or two on the tractor would make a huge difference around the place. Just hoping I can hold up that long.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is our oldest grandson's 5th birthday party, our daughter set the time for 10 am to be sure Mr. Pixie could go because it's his weekend to work. It's at a place with a room full of bounce houses, bounce slides, etc. The theme is Lego, there will be pizza, cake and ice cream, and tons of screaming children. I'm thinking preemptive ibuprofen is in order.


----------



## Grey Mare

Enjoy the fun Pixie...screaming children are not something I consider "fun". Not looking forward to ped's in class as we go to a local middle school..joy. 

Not feeling so perky this morning...been a long week so may try to take it easy though i have a few things to catch up on in class. Think it is the weather, have seen the sun twice this week, due for MORE rain next week as well.


----------



## 4tu

Replaced bathroom faucet, It got to where I noticed it dripping drips count up, here is a site that you can calculate water loss.
https://water.usgs.gov/edu/activity-drip.html

Decided to raise the sink this pedestal sink 4 inches, I hate having to lean over now I can stand upright and wash my hands. 

Next is to rebuild the toilet tank innerds


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Wonderful day yesterday. Friends helping friends. 

The negative folks can’t overcome the GOOD in people here!!


----------



## painterswife

Made a run to the dump. Hazardous waste day. Also got rid of old electronics, computer monitors and tvs. Made hubby very happy.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grey Mare said:


> Enjoy the fun Pixie...screaming children are not something I consider "fun". Not looking forward to ped's in class as we go to a local middle school..joy.
> 
> Not feeling so perky this morning...been a long week so may try to take it easy though i have a few things to catch up on in class. Think it is the weather, have seen the sun twice this week, due for MORE rain next week as well.


It wasn't so bad, I did take a couple layers of skin off my elbow on the bouncy slide. Learn from my mistake, when sliding on a bouncy slide keep your elbows up! After that it was fun, I had to go with the birthday boy several times, his sister and his little brother.


----------



## painterswife

I wired in the new security light on the house. Still need to install an outlet as well. Have a couple of pound cakes in the oven. I need to use up the extra eggs. They will go in the freezer. I think I will do a few tommorrow as well. Pizza from scratch for dinner tonight after the cakes are done. 

Very windy today.


----------



## Grey Mare

Glad you enjoyed yourself Pixie, that is what we Grams should do. Sounds like fun!

Have several T-Bone steaks to grill, mashed taters and mushroom gravy, with a side of garlic couscous for dinner. When I am home I try to cook a good meal for the hubby as he misses it when I am gone at night.


----------



## MO_cows

Impatiently waiting for results from the World Series of BBQ, the American Royal. DS is cooking with his aunt and uncle's team. Aunt, who is the boss lady of the team, fell and broke her foot/ankle Friday night leaving the grounds. So the boys have been unsupervised all weekend and sometimes when that happens, well, it can get pretty drunk around BBQ camp. But they say they have been on good behavior this weekend and that the cook is going well. I saw pictures of some of their turn ins which looked mouth watering. Cant wait to sample the leftovers DS will bring home. 

With mama bear laid up, they had to figure out how to beautify the presentation boxes. I would love to be a fly on the wall while that was happening. 

There are about 500 teams competing so if you place in the top 100 it's an accomplishment. Grand champ is worth about $25 grand. Some friends of ours won $10 grand with a first place brisket a few years back. But it just isn't the same since it moved from the old kc stockyards area out to Kansas speedway.


----------



## painterswife

Busy weekend. Got so much done in the barn and the house. All we have left to do in the new shop is put the doors in and the heater. It feels good, we have got so much done this summer.

Neighbors dog got skunked and even though he was washed I think I got some on me. They also got a new german shepherd puppy and he came over to play. So cute and not very coordinated yet. Our Smudge is really good with him.

It was a good weekend though I still need to make a bunch of apple pies for the freezer.


----------



## Grey Mare

Was dog tired last night from a 12hr clinical day. Had to stop by the store on the way home to pick up a few things for dinner. Made hubby, who helped prepare, t-bone steaks with some gorgonzola cheese melted on them hot off the grill, fresh green salad and ice cold sweet tea. Simple and delicious! 

Rain has finally hit us with a flood warning in effect till tomorrow afternoon. At the moment the weatherman says up to an inch or more. Horses in the barn, bale of hay in a pile for each, chickens tucked in with fresh shavings in their coops as well. Generator at hand should the power go off. 

Painterswife...we have a Smudge too, but he is a cat....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Heavy fog this morning. Will take the dogs for a walk in a bit.

Office work. Garden work.

Help grandson with homework this afternoon.

Went to a gun and knife show yesterday. Talked to very interesting people. That is the best part!


----------



## Grey Mare

Son is redoing his room and moving all the furniture in it. I got him an antique hardwood bed frame for his full size bed that goes well with the wood desk and furniture in there. Was only $35 too! An auction on line, they are great to get antiques.

Kittens go in 3 weeks from now to be spayed and neutered. They all have FIV so indoors they will remain, but all much loved and cared for. 

Clinicals tonight, tutoring tomorrow for med math for a brush up on skills and on cardiac, as I am having a bit of a time remembering all the valves, etc.


----------



## painterswife

Yesterday we worked through the problem of taking two identical doors my husband got off of a job and made them into interior french doors for the shop. A few minor adjustments to go and the shop is complete. 

Next we get to organize and build all the work tables etc.


----------



## Cornhusker

Our pug, Doug wandered off a couple days ago, and still hasn't come home. 
I'm hoping for the best but fearing the worst.
He's a good little guy and we're pretty attached to him.
Send a prayer or a kind thought if you can.


----------



## painterswife

I hope Doug comes home.


----------



## Grey Mare

Fingers crossed and prayers sent that your little Pug comes home. Have you called the police dept., animal control, pizza places who deliver, never know what they will see, and talk to neighbors, if any. 

Hoping it dries out enough that the pasture can be mowed this afternoon. 

Hubby has a few days off so we have been enjoying each others company, doing things around the house. Yesterday he finished helping our son with the room, so it has a lot more space. Kittens really like it that his bed is now by the window, he opens the blinds and the sun streams through, so they fall asleep.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Pug hugggs. Hope he comes home.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I hope Doug is on his way home now. 

I've been busy the last few days, errands, grocery shopping, had a check up on my toes (they look good) and today I have to clean house. It's amazing how much an old beagle can shed.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> I hope Doug comes home.


Thanks, me too.
Still no sign of him


----------



## Cornhusker

Grey Mare said:


> Fingers crossed and prayers sent that your little Pug comes home. Have you called the police dept., animal control, pizza places who deliver, never know what they will see, and talk to neighbors, if any.





Alice In TX/MO said:


> Pug hugggs. Hope he comes home.





Irish Pixie said:


> I hope Doug is on his way home now.


Thanks all.


----------



## po boy

Getting tired of watering plants on porches and deck and thought I would plant in the shady area in back. Didn't want to dig 20 holes so just did a grave yard scene. They got kinda butchered up moving them, but a couple days to recoup and they will look fine.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Today was a resting day. I got up with the first migraine in a LONG time. Took two doses of meds and then essential oils to knock it down, then slept a lot of the afternoon.

Putting together my Pilates Wheel now. A wee bit of exercise before supper won't hurt!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I may be starting a Lupus flare- a bit of a rash, overwhelming fatigue, and quite a bit of pain. Hopefully it will not grow into a full fledged flare, cuz I just have too much to do. 

I heard the first flock of geese go over last night at dusk while I was taking the dogs out, and heard more this morning. It's gloriously cool with low humidity and I have all the windows open. 

I have a dentist appointment and I'd much rather just stay home today...


----------



## painterswife

Just wrapped up and froze, 40 pounds of chicken breasts, 30 pounds of bacon and 40 pounds of hamburger. All were fresh and bought in bulk. I love a full freezer.


----------



## MO_cows

We have been in a "Summer's last stand" heat wave. Temps in the 90s. Friday, supposed to have a high of 70. Can't wait, it will feel so refreshing.


----------



## Cornhusker

Still no sign of Doug 
I'm hoping he got picked up on the road by someone


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I received a random (to me) phone call the other day from a young man asking to purchase one of my rent houses in Austin. He is a recent college graduate, hoping to start a real estate career while working his day job. 

We wound up talking a while and then meeting last night to discuss his goals and my experience. 

We talked for two hours. He asked a lot of questions and took notes. 

There are wonderful young people out there!!!!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> Still no sign of Doug
> I'm hoping he got picked up on the road by someone


Is Doug micro chipped, or does he have a collar with your phone number on it?

I'm sorry, the not knowing is horrible.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> Is Doug micro chipped, or does he have a collar with your phone number on it?
> 
> I'm sorry, the not knowing is horrible.


Nope, neither one.
I should have had a tracking collar on him I guess.
You are right, the not knowing is hard.


----------



## Grey Mare

Was hoping for some good news Cornhusker....fingers still crossed. 

Going to try to catch up on housework today....this weekend I have clinicals both days, making up a day I missed when I went to my friend's daughter's wedding. 

Kittens are all over the place this morning, the cooler temperatures have them bouncing around and being little heathens. Fun to watch them though. 

Horses out on the lawn doing their duty of trimming and edging. 

Overcast and blah! Kind of day you want to curl up with a mug of hot tea or coffee and a good book.


----------



## po boy

Cornhusker said:


> Nope, neither one.
> I should have had a tracking collar on him I guess.
> You are right, the not knowing is hard.


Rabies tag??


----------



## Cornhusker

po boy said:


> Rabies tag??


He has one, but not on him.
The basic issue is he doesn't have a neck, or rather his neck is bigger than his head. He can sneeze and throw his collar.
We stopped using the sports bra harness when he got it caught in a fence.


----------



## po boy

Hope he turns up..


----------



## Irish Pixie

My treadmill is near a set of sliding glass doors so I can look at the horse pasture and hill while I'm walking forever to nowhere, and yesterday I saw a coyote walk by not 20 feet from me. It was a good size, and looked healthy. Last night I saw 12 deer, some bucks with a bit of hanging velvet, in the field. There were a few fawns that were chasing each other. 

Today Mr. Pixie and I are going to our oldest daughter's house for lunch and to see the remodeling work they had done. After that, back home to work on more firewood. 

I hope everyone enjoys their Saturday.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Making lists. That in itself is inspiring.

Heading out to get things accomplished.


----------



## painterswife

Getting the last of the hay off the trailer and stacked today. Looks like we got too much. No worries about running out. Then it will be cleaning out the garage.


----------



## painterswife

After a summer of the garage being stacked with stuff while we built the shop it is now clear and we can put vehicles in it. Hay wing is stacked full. I put new electric rope around one of the pastures. Another day of accomplishments.


----------



## painterswife

Yesterday, I did very little. I finished installing an outlet on the outside of the house, then I read for the rest of the day. Hubby took the day off as well. First day in months where we did very little. We accomplished all the major goals we had for the summer so we earned it.


----------



## Evons hubby

My major goals today are getting my dishes done and a nap. Not necessarily in any particular order.


----------



## Grey Mare

Finishing up doing my Case Study paper....pt had pericarditis and we have to "make up" a pt to go with it...harder than it sounds as you then have to add what medication they could possibly be on as well as any and all interventions and what resources to call in. On page 5 and still not quite done, still need to add some things. 

More rain!! All spring/summer that is what we have had, rain.....need sunlight for more than a few hours or a day at the most, IF were lucky.


----------



## painterswife

We have had little rain all summer. Now we have fires. Luckily nothing that is on on our side of the valley. One fire though is rushing through where my husband had property and sold. His best friend still has 20 acres there and it looks like it will be on fire by the end of the day.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157542045729625


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have multiple phone calls to make, paperwork, ironing, and the mares got into burdock (I thought I killed all of it) in the pasture so I'll be working on tails again today.

I should go out and stack some of the wood Mr. Pixie split yesterday, but I'm not sure if I should push it.

ETA: Cornhusker- any word on Doug?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Coffee on the deck is almost done. 

Then planting Moringa seeds, sorting the mail, and building a small table for the deck.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> ETA: Cornhusker- any word on Doug?


Nope, not a thing


----------



## Cornhusker

I didn't do much Saturday, just rested my sore knee.
Sunday, I mowed for a few hours in the morning, ate lunch, snoozed in my chair for a bit then went back out and finished the mowing.
Hopefully that's all the mowing for this year.
I need to till up a patch to move irises, and I need to give all the little trees a really good drink.
Need to fix a leaky gas line on the Camaro so I can move it and get the shop rearranged so I can get stuff in and out.


----------



## Evons hubby

Cornhusker said:


> I didn't do much Saturday, just rested my sore knee.
> Sunday, I mowed for a few hours in the morning, ate lunch, snoozed in my chair for a bit then went back out and finished the mowing.
> Hopefully that's all the mowing for this year.
> I need to till up a patch to move irises, and I need to give all the little trees a really good drink.
> Need to fix a leaky gas line on the Camaro so I can move it and get the shop rearranged so I can get stuff in and out.


Do be careful fooling around with that gas line.


----------



## newfieannie

with the humidity gone I'm able to start making meals again for my son.he tells me he's starving but I know that isn't true. made roast beef and rice casserole last night and a lemon loaf. today it was macaroni and hamburger which is a favorite. I'm thawing out those pork ribs to make






several containers honey garlic ribs tomorrow. hopefully we'll get out to the country on Saturday to winterize the camper and I can unload all this and the rest I will have made by that time.

I bought my winter tires and rims. the ones from the other car don't fit but since I gave that one to my son he went to the storehouse and got those on Friday. he said they were like new but I don't drive a lot in winter time.

I paid 1100 and a few dollars for tires and rims to fit the new one. I didn't think that was too bad. there was a choice of good,better and best and I chose best. according to the summer we've had we could have the worst winter and I'm not taking any chances. it's already been colder at night than I've seen it in sept. furnace cut in last night. ~Georgia


----------



## crehberg

Welp, got the joy of changing out our two year old washing machine today (confounded computer board costs more than it's worth, and conveniently isn't covered by warranty...), and of driving home on half power due to a faulty head temp sensor...but I'm here and breathing.

BTW, it's 93 here. Don't be bragging on that snow too much. I'll send ya some sweat in the mail!


----------



## Evons hubby

crehberg said:


> Welp, got the joy of changing out our two year old washing machine today (confounded computer board costs more than it's worth, and conveniently isn't covered by warranty...), and of driving home on half power due to a faulty head temp sensor...but I'm here and breathing.
> 
> BTW, it's 93 here. Don't be bragging on that snow too much. I'll send ya some sweat in the mail!


I don't buy new appliances for that reason. We have a guy here in town that sells scratch n dent, as well as good refurbished used ones. They hold up as well as the new junk for much lower price! I have seven houses to keep up. 6 rentals and our home place. Most appliances last about ten years. For a couple hundred bucks that's good enough, compared to 7 or 8 and up for the "cheaper" new ones.


----------



## Oregon1986

Spent the day cleaning out my son's bedroom,oh boy. His birthday is in November and we are updating his room to a "big boy" room


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's been raining all night, and cool enough for me to think about starting a fire in the wood stove. I'll wait to see if the sun comes out and heats up the sun porch, that's usually enough passive solar to warm the kitchen and living room. 

I have paperwork and such to do today. I'm also going to tear apart the wood stove and surrounding area and thoroughly clean it. But first, more coffee.


----------



## Cornhusker

It was 40° this morning when I left the house. Of course I had left my jacket in the car, so that was pretty chilly when I put it on.
Weird thing, my knee that has been bothering for over a year suddenly feels much better, and my legs which have been stiff and sore have suddenly started feeling like younger legs again.
I'm sleeping longer, up to 4 hours at a time instead of an hour and a half, and my fingers are more flexible than they have been in years.
When I walk, I have a spring in my step, and I actually feel like I'm accomplishing something.
I hope I still feel this good when pheasant season opens.
Maybe I should see a doctor.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I am watching the littlest grandbaby today, his momma is working days for continuing education. I'll get the bigger ones off the bus at 3, and be home by 6:30 after picking up supper. I haven't decided what yet tho.

ETA: I was just called "meany-head" because I wouldn't allow him to tight rope walk on the top of the couch. Silly boy. I told him I was the best Nonnie Meany-head he had. 

He's napping now, and I may do the same...


----------



## [email protected]

kids' supper ? Mac & Cheese...


----------



## Cornhusker

I went to Wal-Mart yesterday, a place I don't really like, but I wanted to grab some ammo, and they have crazy good prices right now.
Also grabbed a pizza for supper, something we don't normally eat, but needed something easy to fix.
I really don't like having to go to town at all.
I have to go back to town today, I have a dental appointment in about an hour or so, then I'm going out to the local farm supply place and look for a insulated sweatshirt. I broke the zipper on mine this morning, so it's time for a new coat.
Rumor has it Winter is coming.


----------



## Grey Mare

I watch on line auctions and got a beautiful Native American print, wool, wrap that hangs down past my hips, it is very pretty and I suspect will be warm. I can't wait to curl up on the couch wrapped in that over my shoulders and read a good book with a mug of hot tea. 

5 and a half more months of school and classes!! Cannot start my journey into nursing. 

Hubby is leaving tomorrow to a shoot were the main sponsor for, he is also competing and setting up a reloading booth/demo as well. It will be in Maryland. May try to get out and go to dinner or lunch, with a friend of mine.


----------



## newfieannie

I made all the food up for my son. honey garlic ribs.meat loaf ,choc. chip,lemon loaves etc. got bread on rising now. rain is pouring but supposed to be good on sat. so i'll get rid of it then and get my camper winterized at the same time.

I don't mind WM at all I was in day before yesterday and it was pk'd to the gills. always is. I was looking for a smoker for my son. they are far more expensive in other places. everything is. a bottle of Nyquil was 8dollars more at a pharmacy. no wonder people flock there. I don't buy clothes there but many people do.

my son told me Cabelas opened up yesterday., just around the corner from me. I want to get a jacket there. I wouldn't go yet though until some of the rush is over. I remember what happened when Ikea opened the spring. people were camped out for days. I went in to take a look after 2 weeks and got lost. by the time I got out I was a total wreck. never went back. I don't really need anything at Ikea anyway but I do want a few things from Cabelas . fishing gear etc. etc. ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad

newfieannie said:


> I made all the food up for my son. honey garlic ribs.meat loaf ,choc. chip,lemon loaves etc. got bread on rising now. rain is pouring but supposed to be good on sat. so i'll get rid of it then and get my camper winterized at the same time.
> 
> I don't mind WM at all I was in day before yesterday and it was pk'd to the gills. always is. I was looking for a smoker for my son. they are far more expensive in other places. everything is. a bottle of Nyquil was 8dollars more at a pharmacy. no wonder people flock there. I don't buy clothes there but many people do.
> 
> my son told me Cabelas opened up yesterday., just around the corner from me. I want to get a jacket there. I wouldn't go yet though until some of the rush is over. I remember what happened when Ikea opened the spring. people were camped out for days. I went in to take a look after 2 weeks and got lost. by the time I got out I was a total wreck. never went back. I don't really need anything at Ikea anyway but I do want a few things from Cabelas . fishing gear etc. etc. ~Georgia



Check out the smokers at Cabela's, you will pay more but get a better product.


----------



## newfieannie

Thanks Dad . i'll do that.


----------



## newfieannie

I threw together another of his favorites while the oven was still hot from the bread. old fashioned Raisin Buns. I remember cold and rainy days like this when we would come in from school mom would have these all ready for us split and filled with butter and jam. piping hot but she knew exactly when we would be in because school was next door. today was what reminded me what with the wind blowing something fierce and the torrential rain. we need the rain though. some peoples wells are gone dry. ~Georgia


----------



## crehberg

Grey Mare said:


> I watch on line auctions and got a beautiful Native American print, wool, wrap that hangs down past my hips, it is very pretty and I suspect will be warm. I can't wait to curl up on the couch wrapped in that over my shoulders and read a good book with a mug of hot tea.
> 
> 5 and a half more months of school and classes!! Cannot start my journey into nursing.
> 
> Hubby is leaving tomorrow to a shoot were the main sponsor for, he is also competing and setting up a reloading booth/demo as well. It will be in Maryland. May try to get out and go to dinner or lunch, with a friend of mine.


Congrats on making it this far...and I can't wait to see what the future holds for you. I know you'll do great!


----------



## po boy

newfieannie said:


> I threw together another of his favorites while the oven was still hot from the bread. old fashioned Raisin Buns. I remember cold and rainy days like this when we would come in from school mom would have these all ready for us split and filled with butter and jam. piping hot but she knew exactly when we would be in because school was next door. today was what reminded me what with the wind blowing something fierce and the torrential rain. we need the rain though. some peoples wells are gone dry. ~Georgia
> View attachment 70116


I am sitting here with my butt dragging from changing mower blades and about to starve. I can smell those buns.
Do u ship??


----------



## [email protected]

me too,,, starving...
I just got finished dragging the garden trash under and hand sowing 50 pounds of winter rye seed.
that was a real cardiac workout..
sitting here thinking of what I can make to eat.
I am not skinny by any stretch of the imagination,
but if I ate like your son does, I wouldn't be able to walk ..


----------



## newfieannie

he's in construction and works it off


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Interesting day. Seems I am moving into a role as informal consultant for a few fledgling businesses. It’s very rewarding.

I am helping a young man upgrade his Distillery business and communicate with his landlord.

Last week, someone called asking if I wanted to sell one of my rentals. I said no, but we got to talking about the rent house business. Now I am helping him get started in the business.

Another friend is publishing a book about retirement, and the bookkeeping got out of whack. First time for me attempting forensic bookkeeping. Exciting!!

Some family issues, too. Son calling me for advice. Wow.


----------



## Evons hubby

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Interesting day. Seems I am moving into a role as informal consultant for a few fledgling businesses. It’s very rewarding.
> 
> I am helping a young man upgrade his Distillery business and communicate with his landlord.
> 
> Last week, someone called asking if I wanted to sell one of my rentals. I said no, but we got to talking about the rent house business. Now I am helping him get started in the business.
> 
> Another friend is publishing a book about retirement, and the bookkeeping got out of whack. First time for me attempting forensic bookkeeping. Exciting!!
> 
> Some family issues, too. Son calling me for advice. Wow.


As the secretary/treasurer of a small real estate investment corporation I once ran into bookkeeping problem that drove me nuts for well over a year. We kept coming up with an even $9,000 surplus in the bank account. Come to find out one of the partners had paid a $5,000 expense out their personal funds, another had paid $4,000 out of their pocket without mentioning it to the bookkeeper! What a nightmare that was to sort out. Once their funds were refunded to them everything balanced to the penny like it was sposed to.


----------



## geo in mi

Summer ends today, for me. Boys are coming over to help get all the toys out of the water.. two pontoon boats, the swimming raft and the dock. I hate this day more than ever each year, because it is sort of a milestone of another year gone by, and the admission that winter comes whether you are ready for it or not. If all goes well, we will have the air conditioners taken out and the windows buttoned up, too. Tomorrow I can gather the squash and start laying down the alfalfa bales for next year's no-till garden. And the garlic came in the mail yesterday! Plus, the mosquitoes are dormant, so I can go back in the woods more. One rifle is cleaned and ready...

geo


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I received a text at 7:01 from a former student. He is a member of the Lions Club and needed a letter to tge membership proofread. 

I told him extra charge for early morning work.  I had been up till after midnight helping a local business with the process of getting a ice machine installed.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Fall is here- it was 45 degrees when I got up this morning. No rain until overnight, and then dry for the next three or four days. We're water logged so that's a good thing. 

We're down to a bit over a week and a half before we leave on vacation, we're all excited. 

Mr. Pixie is very happy that I'm making goulash for supper, it's a nice comfort food on a cool fall day.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> Fall is here- it was 45 degrees when I got up this morning. No rain until overnight, and then dry for the next three or four days. We're water logged so that's a good thing.
> 
> We're down to a bit over a week and a half before we leave on vacation, we're all excited.
> 
> Mr. Pixie is very happy that I'm making goulash for supper, it's a nice comfort food on a cool fall day.


I love goulash.
We made some last week, substituting the pasta with zucchini, and it was awesome.
Zucchini works great for someone trying to cut back on carbs.
All this talk about food is making me hungry, but I had a molar pulled yesterday, so I'm on soup and soft food for a few days.


----------



## newfieannie

just digging in here again today. too wet and miserable outside. it also became too cold to sit in this room so I gave in and switched on the thermostat.

experimenting with pistachio squares from a recipe mom gave me years ago. always meant to try these but never did. we have pot luck at the club again in a week or so and I thought I would take these( not exactly these but another of the same) along with a chicken rice casserole

I made a few adjustments to suit me. instead of a shortbread crust I used graham wafers and some crushed pecans. don't even have to bake it but I do for 10 min. cream goes on the top but these I'm taking out to my son and he can put some on when he gets home.

I did try one and they are very good. I might come up with a different topping because there is cream and cream cheese in the center layer. maybe some fruit filling. probably cherry pie filling would set this off or strawberry,raspberry etc. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

I am sad today. Today is the day that one of my good friends became a non horse owner. One to old age and had to be put down and one because the other horse deserves too be with a herd or friends. Hard descions to make but best for the animals. Very sad.


----------



## Cornhusker

As I write this, it's 37° about 11:00 in the morning.
Supposed to hit 50° today, but I'll believe that when I see it.
Tomorrow however, is supposed to be right around 80°


----------



## newfieannie

I was out shopping and people are gone back to shorts. still raining. we should be off mandatory order for our water soon. the people on wells who really needed it got considerably more than we did so they should be good now.


----------



## crehberg

newfieannie said:


> I was out shopping and people are gone back to shorts. still raining. we should be off mandatory order for our water soon. the people on wells who really needed it got considerably more than we did so they should be good now.


Now that is good news to hear Annie!


----------



## po boy

Didn't do much today.........................catnap


----------



## Oregon1986

po boy said:


> Didn't do much today.........................catnap
> View attachment 70192


Sometimes a lazy day is nice


----------



## Evons hubby

Need to get that cat to calm down!


----------



## po boy

every day for him


----------



## po boy

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Need to get that cat to calm down!


If he gets any calmer, I'll need my shovel...


----------



## po boy

Always on guard..


----------



## newfieannie

I'm heading out first thing in the morning. it's still raining and supposed to be showers in the morning but it's the only day we have to winterize the camper and we don't know how quick the weather will turn not to mention the fact that I got to get rid of all this food I've cooked and baked. I don't eat any of it and the raisin buns are already tempting me. ~Georgia


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne and our girlfriend are due back tomorrow evening, so I gotta get my dishes finished! Prolly wouldn't hurt to take trash to the road either.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Pick up the trash in the living room. Clean the bathroom. Spread up the bed. If you get Really Energetic, sweep the floor.


----------



## newfieannie

yes for heavens sakes don't have any trash around or dirty dishes in the sink when she gets back. she's likely going to be tired too so make sure the bed is made. ~Georgia


----------



## Grey Mare

Sitting here drinking an ice cold beer...passed the cardiac class with a hard earned 82%!! We had our final tonight, then when your done you can go, so packed up and headed out. The test was difficult and more so because some of it she never went over to let us know what was on our final, but it is done and over with. On to maternity and pediatrics. 

Tomorrow, NO clinical, that is on Sunday so going to clean the house, relax my brain, catch up on a few things. 

One of our kittens, Smudge, is pretty chill too and where ever I am, he is nearby laying down, tail flipping around in relaxation mode. Got them a few more toys, a soft rat with a bell inside that they already love to carry around and play with. Also got them a ball that is made with stiff crinkly paper, and some hanging things on a cat tower I need to clean off a bit and put in the house, a friend of ours gave it to us.

Time to go throw hay for the horses and get to bed...I am beat.


----------



## Oregon1986

Anyone else super excited for hunting season?


----------



## Grey Mare

Oregon1986 said:


> Anyone else super excited for hunting season?


I am, my brother by another mother gave me his .338 Lapua rifle for long range and can't wait to use it this season


----------



## Oregon1986

Grey Mare said:


> I am, my brother by another mother gave me his .338 Lapua rifle for long range and can't wait to use it this season


Now that is a nice gift!


----------



## Oregon1986

I can taste the back strap already! Mmmmm


----------



## newfieannie

I'm happy about it . not because I'm going but because my son gets the winters meat . it's muzzleloader days up here and depending on the weather he might go after we winterize the camper today. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> I am sad today. Today is the day that one of my good friends became a non horse owner. One to old age and had to be put down and one because the other horse deserves too be with a herd or friends. Hard descions to make but best for the animals. Very sad.


Thank you my friend. Yesterday was horrible, and today not much better. I don't know how many times I've caught myself checking the pasture for them already this morning. It's a long ingrained habit, and I'll probably do it for months. 

The Vet and Mr. Pixie made the offer to do it for me, but I owed her more than that, and didn't want her to go without me talking to her. She'd went downhill over the summer, and I know I did the right thing, but that doesn't make it a bit easier. 

My other mare went to a friend, she was not one that could live by herself. So I am horseless for the first time in decades. 

The bay mare that is farthest away is the one put down yesterday, the chestnut went with my friend. This picture was taken eight years ago today.


----------



## po boy

I have never owned a horse, but regardless of size the loss of a critter hurts.
Sorry for your loss, they are beautiful.


----------



## Grey Mare

Ah Pixie...I am so very sorry. I know how you feel...

The Best Horses in Heaven, They Have No Tail .

The best horses in Heaven
they have no tail.
This is a rule they all know
without fail.
For when a new horse arrives
with a short cut bob,
they all know that this horse
did a very good job.

His owner could not bear
to part with her friend
so she saved his tail,
wrapped in ribbons
and in braids,
to hold with his memory
in a very loving way.

To enter Heaven
without a tail
is an honor,
a message,
that without fail
announces to everyone,
far and wide
that this horse
was more than a wonderful ride.

But
this horse was loved and cherished by one
and when his time serving on this Earth was done
he left behind
a broken heart
and a soul
from which he never will part.

-Author Unknown-


----------



## no really

I am so sorry to hear of your loss Pixie. As a horse owner most of my life, I understand the deep connection that is involved. You have done to best for your horse friends with love and care.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Today’s activity- Native Plant Society Native Landscape Certification class.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you my friend. Yesterday was horrible, and today not much better. I don't know how many times I've caught myself checking the pasture for them already this morning. It's a long ingrained habit, and I'll probably do it for months.
> 
> The Vet and Mr. Pixie made the offer to do it for me, but I owed her more than that, and didn't want her to go without me talking to her. She'd went downhill over the summer, and I know I did the right thing, but that doesn't make it a bit easier.
> 
> My other mare went to a friend, she was not one that could live by herself. So I am horseless for the first time in decades.
> 
> The bay mare that is farthest away is the one put down yesterday, the chestnut went with my friend. This picture was taken eight years ago today.
> 
> View attachment 70228


I'm sorry for the situation, IP. I'm just glad you knew when it was "time". I've had to rescue a few horses in the past that should have been sent to Heaven long before I got there. It will get better with time, or so I'm told.


----------



## SLADE

IP, so sorry to read of your loss. These are the times when it takes inner strength to do whats best for those we love. Steve.


----------



## alida

My sympathies to you IP. The picture you posted of your horses is beautiful!


----------



## happy hermits

I am sorry for your loss IP take heart in you did what was best. Chin up


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Woke up to an update on my iPhone requiring fingerprint and passcode to be set up. I don’t like that stuff. 

I set it up, then went to settings and turned it off. 

Now to turn off the grumpy mood.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Thank you all for the kind words. Today is a bit better, and I heard from my friend that took the chestnut mare that she settled in like she'd always been there. 

I'm still not ready to clean the barn, but I'll get there. 

Thank you again.


----------



## crehberg

Today is my wife and I's anniversary. 

Pancakes are cooking...all is well in the world. At least for now!


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Today is my wife and I's anniversary.
> 
> Pancakes are cooking...all is well in the world. At least for now!


Happy Anniversary.


----------



## [email protected]

Happy anniversary , 
We had ours on Sept 17.. Ten of the happiest years of my life.. Not bad, 10 out of 55 ..
.....jiminwisc......


----------



## newfieannie

not much going on here today. just relaxing mostly right now. sun is shining brightly so I went out and planted 100 bulbs. dug over a few spots for another bunch. dumped some bags soil I had left over. put out a few Autumn decorations(I don't decorate for Halloween anymore) just a few odds and ends.




































didn't buy any extra this year. picked a few quince and placed them in GM orange dish. not bothering to make quince jam this year. have a wonderful weekend everyone! ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

I am getting out-stubborned by a dog. The old dog has decided he can't go up stairs anymore. Down, still ok. But not up. So we have been lifting his 95 lbs up on the front porch. DH built a ramp. But Baxter slipped coming up and then refused to try again. So we put peel and stick traction tapes down. Got him almost all the way up, he slipped in between the strips and refused to go near it again. So we bought more traction strips today snd covered the whole width and length. The next time he goes out, he's coming back in via that ramp. I hope!


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> Today is my wife and I's anniversary.
> 
> Pancakes are cooking...all is well in the world. At least for now!


Happy Anniversary!! How many years together? mmm did you make beer pancakes? those are my fav!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

MO_cows said:


> So we bought more traction strips


Use a piece of indoor/outdoor carpet.


----------



## Cornhusker

Sorry to hear about your horse IP.
I had to put our old greyhound down a year or so back, we'd had him 16 years.
I probably should have done it sooner.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The UDSA pecan survey lady called. Wanted to know if we had pecan trees.
Wanted to know how many acres of pecan trees.

We have been filling out the forms for decades.

I asked her if the had the previous information in front of her. She said that they gather the information and then shred it. I asked then why are we doing this at all.

At that point we discussed her long term goals. She wants to be an FBI agent. 

We chatted about that, and the call ended on a light note.


----------



## emdeengee

My friend sent me this today and it sure made me laugh. I think most of what was said by Mom and Dad to this man was also said to me and everyone I know.

Most of us over 65 were Home Schooled - in many ways

1) My mother taught me TO APPRECIATE A JOB WELL DONE .
"If you're going to kill each other, do it outside. I just finished cleaning.”

2) My mother taught me RELIGION .
"You better pray that will come out of the carpet.”

3) My father taught me about TIME TRAVEL .
"If you don't straighten up, I'm going to knock you into the middle of next week!”

4) My father taught me LOGIC .
"Because I said so, that's why”

5) My mother taught me MORE LOGIC .
"If you fall out of that swing and break your neck, you're not going to the store with me.”

6) My mother taught me FORESIGHT .
"Make sure you wear clean underwear, in case you're in an accident.”

7) My father taught me IRONY .
"Keep crying, and I'll give you something to cry about.”

8 ) My mother taught me about the science of OSMOSIS .
"Shut your mouth and eat your supper.”

9) My mother taught me about CONTORTIONISM .
"Just you look at that dirt on the back of your neck!”

10) My mother taught me about STAMINA .
"You'll sit there until all that spinach is gone.”

11) My mother taught me about WEATHER .
"This room of yours looks as if a tornado went through it.”

12 )My mother taught me about HYPOCRISY.
"If I told you once, I've told you a million times, don't exaggerate!”

13) My father taught me the CIRCLE OF LIFE .
"I brought you into this world, and I can take you out.”

14 ) My mother taught me about BEHAVIOR MODIFICATION .
"Stop acting like your father!”

15) My mother taught me about ENVY .
"There are millions of less fortunate children in this world who don't have wonderful parents like you do.”

16) My mother taught me about ANTICIPATION. 
"Just wait until we get home.”

17) My mother taught me about RECEIVING
"You are going to get it from your father when you get home!”

18) My mother taught me MEDICAL SCIENCE .
"If you don't stop crossing your eyes, they are going to get stuck that way.”

19) My mother taught me ESP .
"Put your sweater on; don't you think I know when you are cold?”

20) My father taught me HUMOR.
"When that lawn mower cuts off your toes, don't come running to me.”

21) My mother taught me HOW TO BECOME AN ADULT .
"If you don't eat your vegetables, you'll never grow up.”

22) My mother taught me GENETICS. 
"You're just like your father.”

23) My mother taught me about my ROOTS .
"Shut that door behind you. Do you think you were born in a barn?”

24) My mother taught me WISDOM
"When you get to be my age, you'll understand.”

25) My father taught me about JUSTICE .
"One day you'll have kids, and I hope they turn out just like you!”


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

It's Monday. Wow. What chaos!! WOO HOO!!


----------



## emdeengee

We are having an incredible fall. It is Oct 1st and no snow yet. Of course this means a very active hunting season.

Our friends went out a couple of weekends ago. At one point they realized they had left the SAT phone in the truck so one went back to get it. Meanwhile the other sat down to wait and fell asleep. A little while later he was awakened by his friend pushing the back of his head. When he turned around to tell his friend to stop as he was awake it turned out to be a grizzly. He jumped up and backwards yelling as did the bear. He still had his gun in his hand so fired two shots into the air which scared the bear off running down the path where his friend was returning and had to leap into a tree to get out of the way. They gave up hunting for that day.


----------



## painterswife

We are going to get a downpour tomorrow and we need it. 55 homes plus burned. Our friends property is likely toast as well. You can't get in yet to see. We need this it is bone dry.


----------



## crehberg

Oregon1986 said:


> Happy Anniversary!! How many years together? mmm did you make beer pancakes? those are my fav!


Married for 2, together for almost 10.

And no beer pancakes...wife doesn't like em...


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> Married for 2, together for almost 10.
> 
> And no beer pancakes...wife doesn't like em...


congrats on the anniversary! pfft she doesn't know what she's missing,they are so fluffy and tasty


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's raining. Again. The weather guy announced that the ground is so saturated that all the rain we need to cause flash flooding is .08". Sigh. It's also humid. 

Out and about today- errands, grocery shopping, and because it's Tuesday that means bottomless smoked chicken baskets at our fav BBQ place. I finally feel like I may be able to eat, the stress of last week kicked up what I hope is a mild Lupus flare, and the steriods are kicking in. I have to feel better because next week we leave for SoCal and the epic vacation. 

Have as good a Tuesday as you can.


----------



## painterswife

It is raining. Not hard yet but it is a start and hoping it helps the fires.


----------



## Irish Pixie

My PA called in a script for a new skin medication called Eucrisa. I said a bunch of bad words when I first applied it because it stung horribly, but the redness and irritation is better already. I wouldn't want to pay for it without insurance- the receipt said $795.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's not supposed to rain today.  There was minor flash flooding yesterday, and some pretty impressive thunderstorms last evening tho. I just keep singing to myself, "Seems it never rains in southern California". Six more days... 

I'm making grilled seasoned lamb leg steak for supper, I'm not sure of the sides yet tho.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Beautiful day here!! 70s, sunny. Crickets still singing at 8:30 am.


----------



## Cornhusker

I will probably head for Kansas Friday morning, brother-in-law's funeral will be Saturday morning.
I will need to find someone to feed and water animals, and that's not always easy as we live so far out.
On the brighter side, I'm going to go see grandkids today after work.
It's supposed to be in the 80s today, but windy, then dropping off.
Next week we are to have highs in the 40s


----------



## emdeengee

A good news and bad news day. Tomorrow I have to go for a CAT Scan which I have been dreading. Not the scan itself but that horrible dye you have to drink. 

The radiologist phoned this morning to tell me that I don't have to go in three hours ahead of the scan in order to drink the dye. In fact his contacting me had to do with my inquiry as to if I could just get the dye a day ahead and drink it at home. Remember to ask if you can do this which saves a lot of time out of your day. The tech phoned to say I could drink it at home but then she must have consulted the radiologist about something else and thus he phoned me. 

Anyways the good news is that I don't have to drink the yuck stuff. The reason? - I had a scan 5 years ago. The bad news. That nuclear stuff stays in your body!!!! I wonder if I would glow under certain lights? Or set off a Geiger counter?


----------



## muleskinner2

Last Friday I went down to El Paso to pick up a forty foot shipping container. As I was pulling out of town on I-10 my truck caught on fire. I got it out with a fire extinguisher, but it did a lot of damage. Had to have the whole rig towed home 250 miles, twenty nine hundred dollars. In the past two days I have had six calls for containers. When it rains it pours.


----------



## MO_cows

Let the minutes show, the stubborn, neurotic old dog is using his ramp. 

Come on cold front! It's October, it's 9 pm, and still 85 degrees outside. Uncle! Ready for some fall weather. The radar shows a line of storms coming in from the north and we can see the lightning on the horizon. Supposed to have a high of 60 tomorrow behind the front. It will be refreshing.


----------



## emdeengee

We are having the same fight with our 150 lb stubborn old dog. He was very ill with a liver infection a few months ago and has had weakening hips for a while. While he was ill we took him out the front door to the porch that had fewer steps down to ground level and then led him to the dog pen or if he was too wobbly let him pee in the driveway and washed it away.

He used to go down and out through the lower floor directly to the dog pen and was even still managing this before he got ill. But since taking him out the front door he refuses to even try the lower floor stairs. So my husband continues to help support or lift him up and down the front steps. 

We tried a ramp a friend loaned us but he refused to even set foot on it. The other day he had to pee really badly and before my husband was even out the door the dog was down the steps all on his own. We have a long lead and have been using it now. Stubborn dog will go down on his own sometimes and other times will just wait to be helped. He does have trouble getting up the steps and has had his legs fold under him. 

We are in the process of designing and building a different more level ramp - which of course will take up a lot more room. Before we attach it to the steps I want to try getting him to just walk on it. I foresee a fight no matter what. This dog is so stubborn that he will not drink any water other than that which comes out of our home tap and is in his bowl. He has gone a whole day without water. Even when we take water from home and his own bowl he will not drink. 

We are thinking of using rubber matting as an anti-slip covering.


----------



## painterswife

Four days of rain and no lightning.  

The phone company is putting in the fiber to my home. They are using one of those water jets to put the conduit from the vault to the house. Pretty neat setup. It did mean the dogs needed to stay inside because one of the workers is deadly afraid of dogs. I am looking forward to fiber though. Speed and less problem with the copper lines.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Today is not over scheduled. What a relief. 

I am going to spray weeds, then go learn about acupuncture.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We had dinner and spent the evening with NY Pixies last night. Pizza, wings, and ended with ice cream sundaes. We don't get to see them as often now that our oldest is working nights, but both her and Mr. Pixie happened to have last night off. I haven't laughed so hard in weeks. I did tell our granddaughter about the mares, that the bay went to heaven where she'd have no pain. And that the chestnut went to live with a friend. She said, "Nonnie, but you don't have any horses. Aren't you sad?" We all had a little cry. I think it helped that she's been watching Dr. Pol, and understands that sometimes putting an animal to sleep is necessary. 

The sun is supposed to come out this afternoon, I don't know if I remember what it looks like... Four more days until we leave for sunny SoCal.


----------



## Grey Mare

Spent Tuesday in the ER, then Wednesday in the ER and rushed off to outpatient surgery for removal of a kidney stone late afternoon, that while only 3mm, caused some of the most intense, unrelenting pain I have ever had! It got stuck so the urologist was called in, she was pretty annoyed that the ER loaded me up on several different pain meds, 2 doses of morpine, dilaudid, and toradol, one dose of anti-nausea meds, and no IV fluids. By the time she was called that afternoon and came to see me, I was one sick woman.

Needless to say, it is out, they sent it away to be analyzed to see what it is made out of, as this is a chronic issue with me, and a stent was put into my ureter. I am just very thankful the pain has finally been relieved. 

Missed a week of school but have notes from the class mates and will go up to the school today to pick up some work sheets my teacher is leaving for me to do.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm glad you're feeling better, Grey Mare.


----------



## Cornhusker

Tomorrow morning at 4:00am, my step son's husband I are heading to Kansas for my brother in law's funeral.
It's 5 hours one way, but we hope to be back home by 7:30 or so tomorrow night.
Going to be a long day.


----------



## Grey Mare

Cornhusker said:


> Tomorrow morning at 4:00am, my step son's husband I are heading to Kansas for my brother in law's funeral.
> It's 5 hours one way, but we hope to be back home by 7:30 or so tomorrow night.
> Going to be a long day.


So sorry Cornhusker...my condolences...


----------



## painterswife

Grey Mare said:


> Spent Tuesday in the ER, then Wednesday in the ER and rushed off to outpatient surgery for removal of a kidney stone late afternoon, that while only 3mm, caused some of the most intense, unrelenting pain I have ever had! It got stuck so the urologist was called in, she was pretty annoyed that the ER loaded me up on several different pain meds, 2 doses of morpine, dilaudid, and toradol, one dose of anti-nausea meds, and no IV fluids. By the time she was called that afternoon and came to see me, I was one sick woman.
> 
> Needless to say, it is out, they sent it away to be analyzed to see what it is made out of, as this is a chronic issue with me, and a stent was put into my ureter. I am just very thankful the pain has finally been relieved.
> 
> Missed a week of school but have notes from the class mates and will go up to the school today to pick up some work sheets my teacher is leaving for me to do.


Pain and too many pain meds is not a fun thing. Glad it is over.


----------



## Cornhusker

Grey Mare said:


> So sorry Cornhusker...my condolences...


Thanks
It was a suicide, so that just adds to the emotions of his family.
His daughters haven't spoken to him in years, but they'll be there to pretend they cared and make sure they get their cut.
Maybe that's a little harsh, but it's how most of us feel.


----------



## newfieannie

most likely that's the case. after Murray passed so called relatives came out of the woodwork . he hadn't even seen them in years and years. when they think there's money involved they don't be long. bunch of vultures! nothing they could do though.


----------



## MO_cows

Emdeengee, good luck. Even with no slip surface, I had to put the collar and leash on the dog. Had just been offering treats and coaxing. I didn't have to force him, he respects the leash and just light pressure to get him started, up he went. Then kept the collar on a couple days to assist him to the correct starting point. Now he will come up on his own. So good luck, that's how we worked it out.

Ramp, traction strips, joint supplements, around $200. A good old well loved dog, priceless.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Emdeengee, good luck. Even with no slip surface, I had to put the collar and leash on the dog. Had just been offering treats and coaxing. I didn't have to force him, he respects the leash and just light pressure to get him started, up he went. Then kept the collar on a couple days to assist him to the correct starting point. Now he will come up on his own. So good luck, that's how we worked it out.
> 
> Ramp, traction strips, joint supplements, around $200. A good old well loved dog, priceless.


I'm glad it worked. I try to get up before the deaf as a post beagle so she doesn't jump off the bed. She's embarrassed about having to be lifted onto and off, but she's hurt herself trying both. I don't have enough room to put in one of those pet ramps, and from the sound she wouldn't use it anyway.


----------



## po boy

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm glad it worked. I try to get up before the deaf as a post beagle so she doesn't jump off the bed. She's embarrassed about having to be lifted onto and off, but she's hurt herself trying both. I don't have enough room to put in one of those pet ramps, and from the sound she wouldn't use it anyway.


I have a king size bed with a deep mattress and put an old dining room chair by the bed for my Yorkie with hip and knee problems to use in order to get on the bed. When he got unable to make that jump I placed a small window sill size chest by the chair making it two hops for him to get on the bed.
He weighs just under 10 pounds and only takes up 99% of the bed.


----------



## Irish Pixie

po boy said:


> I have a king size bed with a deep mattress and put an old dining room chair by the bed for my Yorkie with hip and knee problems to use in order to get on the bed. When he got unable to make that jump I placed a small window sill size chest by the chair making it two hops for him to get on the bed.
> He weighs just under 10 pounds and only takes up 99% of the bed.


We have the same bed setup, I'll give that a try. Thanks.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today will be a busy one- dog bathes and Frontline Plus so they're fresh and pretty for the kennel. The 5 lb guard dog that wears a sweater has a brand spanking new fancy sweater too. Washing, ironing, cleaning, paperwork, and on and on and on.


----------



## po boy

We had a two drawer lateral file cabinet that was extremely heavy, we removed the drawers that were made out of a very good wood material and I built a base and hinged top. They fit perfectly under our 6 foot windows. When Alex needed an additional step I covered one with a beech towel and a rug so he wouldn't slip and scratch the surface. Photo with out the towel and rug. It stays on the side of the bed by the window.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Thought I was going to spray weeds. It’s raining. 

Thought I was going to go to my granddaughter’s soccer game. They went camping instead. 

My day is OPEN.


----------



## crehberg

Just got home from work. Going to try to wrap up a few projects since they're saying we might get something coming out of the Caribbean weather wise. Oh, and my wife's phone has died...so I guess I ought to work on that too. So much for a relaxing weekend!


----------



## po boy

crehberg said:


> Just got home from work. Going to try to wrap up a few projects since they're saying we might get something coming out of the Caribbean weather wise. Oh, and my wife's phone has died...so I guess I ought to work on that too. So much for a relaxing weekend!


Guess u r n South Ga. Send some rain up North.


----------



## newfieannie

I love that chair Po boy! what a glorious day we have.sun is so bright. different story down by the shore. everyone is being warned about the surf. waves could pull you out so quickly. good for surfers though. 

I took advantage of the day and planted about 100 more bulbs. cleaned up the yard a bit. pk'd away a few more pots. still have to bring my barbecue inside. I don't know why I have it. I take it out in the spring and bring it back in in the fall and never use it. my burning bush looks beautiful can't get a pic yet with the sun so bright.Japanese maple looks good also. I still have roses. ~Georgia


----------



## po boy

newfieannie said:


> I love that chair Po boy! what a glorious day we have.sun is so bright. different story down by the shore. everyone is being warned about the surf. waves could pull you out so quickly. good for surfers though.
> 
> I took advantage of the day and planted about 100 more bulbs. cleaned up the yard a bit. pk'd away a few more pots. still have to bring my barbecue inside. I don't know why I have it. I take it out in the spring and bring it back in in the fall and never use it. my burning bush looks beautiful can't get a pic yet with the sun so bright.Japanese maple looks good also. I still have roses. ~Georgia


Thanks, that's from a dinette set we bought in 1997 and the only one I have left. That back pattern does look good in that photo. My wife found matching material and made some curtain thingies (silly me, can't think of what they are called) for the windows.


----------



## crehberg

po boy said:


> Guess u r n South Ga. Send some rain up North.


I am and I'll try.....we need the rain something fierce...but I can do without the wind and storm damage...


----------



## geo in mi

Had a "sort of" relaxing middle of the week at my sister's in Indiana. But secondary infection from the facial treatment kept me pretty close to the smallest room in her house. As if that weren't pleasant enough, that area of Indiana is overrun this year with wolf spiders. So, we stomped out way around the house each day...…
Came home through, and to the rain. Got a second shipment of garlic in the mailbox, so now, it's wait on the sunshine time around here. Squash to gather, garlic to plant, mulch to spread, get a new voltage regulator for the Cub, and clear out the garage enough to get the truck and the Gillgetter in, And,...….

geo


----------



## Irish Pixie

geo in mi said:


> Had a "sort of" relaxing middle of the week at my sister's in Indiana. But secondary infection from the facial treatment kept me pretty close to the smallest room in her house. As if that weren't pleasant enough, that area of Indiana is overrun this year with wolf spiders. So, we stomped out way around the house each day...…
> Came home through, and to the rain. Got a second shipment of garlic in the mailbox, so now, it's wait on the sunshine time around here. Squash to gather, garlic to plant, mulch to spread, get a new voltage regulator for the Cub, and clear out the garage enough to get the truck and the Gillgetter in, And,...….
> 
> geo


Sorry about that secondary infection. Is your face completely healed now?

I have seen some seriously large wolf spiders this fall. Crazy big.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is paperwork day! Yay! It must be done because we're leavin' on a jet plane.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Coffee on the deck. 

Need to make a list of things to do for the week.


----------



## Cornhusker

34° this morning and drizzly rain.
Guess I better get busy winterizing this place.


----------



## newfieannie

I planned on setting up my breakfast on the deck also. even cut some roses for the table. then the rain came in fast. I had to rush and take in some of my Autumn deco. that don't hold up well in rain. wont be many more meals on the deck until spring I would think but you can't tell the way our weather has been this year.

I don't plan on going anywhere this thanksgiving weekend. too many on the roads. I usually go out to my place in the country but I already went out and winterized it. I see there has already been an accident. i'll just stay put in comfort. I might even paint the bathroom.






~Georgia


----------



## emdeengee

We awoke on this Thanksgiving Day to the first snow fall. Just an inch or so but it has covered everything in a white blanket. Should be gone by this afternoon as the temperature and sun do their work. We are having a quiet Thanksgiving without company but lots of phone calls. Our family and friends still do not understand the time zones!!!

I just read about the first Thanksgiving celebration in North America after the Europeans "discovered" it . And it was not in 1621 with the pilgrims but in 1578 in what is now Nunavut. Explorer Martin Frobisher held a Thanksgiving Celebration to thank God and the Inuit for safe passage after a very rough trip and for their help. Of course the indigenous people have held their own form of thanksgiving for millennia before.

Canada was late in declaring it a national holiday - 1879 - but people always had harvest celebrations and festivals and fairs. In fact it seems to be something celebrated all over the world.

So happy Thanksgiving and for those further south - wishes for a very prosperous harvest.


----------



## painterswife

Hubby has been away since last Wednesday. I have been puttering trying to get the last of the fall chores done. Planters away, hoses away and getting out the water heaters for the chickens and the horses. IT was 25 this morning. We will put on the studded tires in the next couple of weeks.

I order two more LED flood lights. I am very happy with the three I already installed. These will go between the house and the art studio. It is very nice knowing I won't run into a moose or cougar in the dark anymore.


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> Just got home from work. Going to try to wrap up a few projects since they're saying we might get something coming out of the Caribbean weather wise. Oh, and my wife's phone has died...so I guess I ought to work on that too. So much for a relaxing weekend!


I told you that you needed to stop working so hard!! Lol


----------



## Oregon1986

Tried to put a halter on my newest cow and being the clutz I am,I ended up on my grits covered in mudd. It was a fun morning


----------



## crehberg

Oregon1986 said:


> I told you that you needed to stop working so hard!! Lol




We've got a hurricane coming...I have an excuse for the next week or so.

Warnings are officially out now. Battening down the hatches. Y'all say a prayer for those of us in South Georgia/North Florida. Looks like this is gonna be a real bad. Comparing it to Hurricane Opal...but worse...this can't be a good sign.


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> We've got a hurricane coming...I have an excuse for the next week or so.
> 
> Warnings are officially out now. Battening down the hatches. Y'all say a prayer for those of us in South Georgia/North Florida. Looks like this is gonna be a real bad. Comparing it to Hurricane Opal...but worse...this can't be a good sign.


Holy cow that's scary. Are you prepared? I hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Grey Mare

Stay safe Crehberg!! Here, I am so tired of the rain, it can go to a state that really needs it, I think were good now!

Need to take our 3 kittens to the vet this morning, 2 to be neutered and one to be spayed. 

Come home, and a few cuts and bites to be doctored from last nights grumble fest since Luna was let to go back to our herd with Smoke. She is sticking to Smoke like a foal to it's dam, never seen a mature mare do this before, and she is showing some protectiveness toward her as well. 

Feeling better but it is taken me longer to regain my full feeling good mode. Today first day back to class, hopefully I studied enough for this test tonight.


----------



## Cornhusker

My oldest son is in Florida this week.
Hope he gets out and back to Mesa before any weather hits


----------



## Cornhusker

Snowing here now


----------



## newfieannie

it's supposed to impact us Friday and Saturday. mostly a deluge of rain though which is what is needed here. ~Georgia


----------



## Oregon1986

Cornhusker said:


> Snowing here now


I'm so not ready for snow


----------



## Oregon1986

Spent all morning pulling out old fencing and t posts. Also had the joy of tackling a cow to put iodine on her


----------



## po boy

Cornhusker said:


> Snowing here now


I think my brain did a backflip. I was thinking u were n Oklahoma. No *soone*r than u said snow I realized where u r.


----------



## MO_cows

It was a tough day. Tomorrow will be just as bad if not worse. This helped.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> Snowing here now


We often have snow on the ground in October, but it's very warm and very humid this year.


----------



## newfieannie

my contribution to the pot luck at the club this afternoon. Cherry Cheesecake. not sure how it will taste. I tweaked the crust a bit and added pecans for half the graham wafers. I'd like to try it first but I don't want to take it down with it half gone.

beautiful day so far but rain coming in later.






~Georgia


----------



## Cornhusker

newfieannie said:


> my contribution to the pot luck at the club this afternoon. Cherry Cheesecake. not sure how it will taste. I tweaked the crust a bit and added pecans for half the graham wafers. I'd like to try it first but I don't want to take it down with it half gone.
> 
> beautiful day so far but rain coming in later.
> View attachment 70554
> ~Georgia


I'm pretty sure if I lived near you, I'd weigh 900 pounds.


----------



## painterswife

My husband got home after a week away. He never asked before he got home but one of the first things he asked after he got home was, did I make him an apple pie. I told him he could have asked me when he texted earlier to make one. He replied, " He wanted to know if I loved him".  Yes, there was a pie in the oven.


----------



## happy hermits

Snow oh my am not ready at all. Irish Pixie is right we often have snow here in October. I get one thing done in prepping for winter and before I can be happy I remember all the things not done.


----------



## alida

Cornhusker said:


> I'm pretty sure if I lived near you, I'd weigh 900 pounds.


I was thinking the exact same thing! I'm pretty sure that ground pecans in the crust tasted very very good.


----------



## newfieannie

you are so right Alida . all I got was the last T. I don't know why that was there maybe because some of us were taught not to take the last piece in the pan. anyway I was told to make a double or triple batch next time. lots of good food there though. I left early because they were starting bingo and I don't play and also I wanted to beat all the rain they are forecasting. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

still prepping for winter. did a little this afternoon. got my green bin and refuse container down front by the shed. hooked on with bungie cords and eye hooks to the shed. summer time I keep them out back but I'd never get them out the walkway and down to the curb in winter. pkd away one hose . left one out for a bit because I'd like to clean out the green bin once more.

got the barbecue put away. I usually take it down to the den but this year I put it in the shed. gives me more room. still haven't got my new snow tires. if they don't soon have them i'll have to go some place else. the weather could change fast.~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

Too many hunters. We live very close to Idaho and the area in the hills behind us is Trophy Bull Elk territory. The hunters cross the forest easement road at the bottom of our property to get to that hunting area. They have been nonstop that last few days. I suspect there a few moose hunters as well. I am not going to tell them that what they are seeking are hiding by the wallow on the hill behind the property, safe and sound on private land.


----------



## Cornhusker

Speaking of hunting, I have 2 weeks to get ready for Pheasant season.
I'm going to be trying a new shotgun this year, a Mossberg 500 Flex 12 gauge.
Been hunting with a Remington 1100 in 20 gauge the last few years and really like it, but it's always fun to try something new.
It's time for pheasant pot pie.


----------



## MO_cows

Woo hoo! I have a date. With my DGD. We are going to see Bohemian Rhapsody when it comes out.


----------



## Oregon1986

newfieannie said:


> my contribution to the pot luck at the club this afternoon. Cherry Cheesecake. not sure how it will taste. I tweaked the crust a bit and added pecans for half the graham wafers. I'd like to try it first but I don't want to take it down with it half gone.
> 
> beautiful day so far but rain coming in later.
> View attachment 70554
> ~Georgia


That looks so good


----------



## Grey Mare

Fall has finally arrived here! I am so enjoying the cooler temperatures. Finally able to go sit on the front porch in the sun and not bake within 5 minutes. 

Finally tracked down some alfalfa bales, 65lbs, out of Ohio from a family farm of a lady here in VA. She is going to sell me 50 bales at $12 a bale...price sure has changed quite a bit since I last fed alfalfa. But, my old QH is starting to look a bit too ribby for me so he much prefers the baled alfalfa to soaked pellets or cubes. 

Luna...she is coming along slowly day by day. Last night she was introduced to peppermints, she rolled her lip, shook her head but seemed to enjoy it.

Cleaned house this weekend, now this week study....


----------



## painterswife

Grey Mare said:


> Fall has finally arrived here! I am so enjoying the cooler temperatures. Finally able to go sit on the front porch in the sun and not bake within 5 minutes.
> 
> Finally tracked down some alfalfa bales, 65lbs, out of Ohio from a family farm of a lady here in VA. She is going to sell me 50 bales at $12 a bale...price sure has changed quite a bit since I last fed alfalfa. But, my old QH is starting to look a bit too ribby for me so he much prefers the baled alfalfa to soaked pellets or cubes.
> 
> Luna...she is coming along slowly day by day. Last night she was introduced to peppermints, she rolled her lip, shook her head but seemed to enjoy it.
> 
> Cleaned house this weekend, now this week study....


That price is ridiculous.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Central Texas news is the flooding that has hit Llano and Marble Falls. This will be moving south along severa rivers. 

I am on the way to my cabin in Missouri to deal with a different issue. Had to replace the water well pump, etc. 

Now to flush mud from lines and filters and water heater.


----------



## Cornhusker

Getting ready to build a dog pen.
I am opposed to penning up dogs in the country, but the St. Bernard is trying to follow us to work. She gets as far as the stepson's 3 miles down the road and spends the day there, then one of us will pick her up on the way home.
It will be a nice big pen, probably 75 ft by 50 ft and she'll have a nice warm shed.
She'll only have to be in it while we are gone, so maybe it won't be so bad.
If it doesn't work out, maybe I'll get goats


----------



## geo in mi

Finally ready to lay down the alfalfa today, after mowing down the stalks and tomatoes and weeds, oh my, I want to try to convert to no-till next year, so the alfalfa will help get an early start and add some nitrogen. Still haven't decided where to plant the garlic, but it will go in today or tomorrow. Temperature at 45 with twenty mph winds didn't make for a pleasant days end, after I mowed the front lawn short enough to let the leaves blow--into the neighbor's yard.....  

Going to start the morning by taking down the back door to repaint it. That and a couple more trim jobs will complete the back porch laundry project--no more trudging--dangerously--up and down the basement steps. Don't know why I didn't do this many years ago---and why I didn't do it for my wife.....

Eagerly awaiting my fall hibernation project. A P-51 with 42 inch wingspan, to be done in military olive drab--to be complemented by my winter project--a C-47 (DC-3) transport, also in olive drab.....

Time for the flannel sheets yet?

geo


----------



## Cornhusker

Got a start on my dog pen yesterday.
Well, when I say "start", I mean I dug one post hole, but it was the hardest one to dig I'm betting.
Right next to an old shop building, nails, chains, assorted metal objects, chunks of concrete, gravel, etc.
Now I'm not saying I'm out of shape, but after digging a post hole (with the old clamshell diggers) 3 ft in hard, cluttered ground, my hands are tired.
The rest of me held up fine, but my hands just aren't working this morning.
By the time I get this built, I should be in better shape


----------



## newfieannie

well I got to eat my words tonight where I said back there somewhere that I wouldn't have tv hooked up again if it was given to me. I have tv hooked up again! I was talking to several friends and they were paying 30 dollars less than I was and they had TV with their package. i was getting ready to call the phone company about it. when they called me. only way I could save 30 dollars was get tv hooked up again for 2 years. I couldn't figure that out but it's probably that at the end of 2 years they will charge more and think by that time I will want to keep it.

I didn't have fibre op . I was probably the only one around here that didn't upgrade back a few years ago.wifi and all that stuff. my bro came to visit and had to go out to Tim Hortons or whoever was offering it. i'm always behind everybody else.

anyway I got 3 TV's hooked up. I haven't watched them yet. I might watch TCM sometime if there is a good movie on but that's about it. I do have a TV in my bedroom that I might turn on some night when i can't sleep.

one thing I found the phones work much better and the computer is way faster and I save 31 dollars a month! ~Georgia


----------



## crehberg

Cutting firelines (safety prep I do every winter.... trying to expand every year), loading scrap, moving equipment....plus working a 10 hour day on top of the 31 hours I had already worked this week prior to today on my "paying job"..this old dog is dragging....but I'm having fun...

Y'all be safe out there....


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> Cutting firelines (safety prep I do every winter.... trying to expand every year), loading scrap, moving equipment....plus working a 10 hour day on top of the 31 hours I had already worked this week prior to today on my "paying job"..this old dog is dragging....but I'm having fun...
> 
> Y'all be safe out there....


You are going to work yourself to death I swear


----------



## Oregon1986

newfieannie said:


> well I got to eat my words tonight where I said back there somewhere that I wouldn't have tv hooked up again if it was given to me. I have tv hooked up again! I was talking to several friends and they were paying 30 dollars less than I was and they had TV with their package. i was getting ready to call the phone company about it. when they called me. only way I could save 30 dollars was get tv hooked up again for 2 years. I couldn't figure that out but it's probably that at the end of 2 years they will charge more and think by that time I will want to keep it.
> 
> I didn't have fibre op . I was probably the only one around here that didn't upgrade back a few years ago.wifi and all that stuff. my bro came to visit and had to go out to Tim Hortons or whoever was offering it. i'm always behind everybody else.
> 
> anyway I got 3 TV's hooked up. I haven't watched them yet. I might watch TCM sometime if there is a good movie on but that's about it. I do have a TV in my bedroom that I might turn on some night when i can't sleep.
> 
> one thing I found the phones work much better and the computer is way faster and I save 31 dollars a month! ~Georgia


You have went to the dark side,lol


----------



## Cornhusker

newfieannie said:


> well I got to eat my words tonight where I said back there somewhere that I wouldn't have tv hooked up again if it was given to me. I have tv hooked up again! I was talking to several friends and they were paying 30 dollars less than I was and they had TV with their package. i was getting ready to call the phone company about it. when they called me. only way I could save 30 dollars was get tv hooked up again for 2 years. I couldn't figure that out but it's probably that at the end of 2 years they will charge more and think by that time I will want to keep it.
> 
> I didn't have fibre op . I was probably the only one around here that didn't upgrade back a few years ago.wifi and all that stuff. my bro came to visit and had to go out to Tim Hortons or whoever was offering it. i'm always behind everybody else.
> 
> anyway I got 3 TV's hooked up. I haven't watched them yet. I might watch TCM sometime if there is a good movie on but that's about it. I do have a TV in my bedroom that I might turn on some night when i can't sleep.
> 
> one thing I found the phones work much better and the computer is way faster and I save 31 dollars a month! ~Georgia


I'm kinda forced to keep TV going in my house, but I can tell you, you aren't missing much


----------



## newfieannie

yeah I know turned it on for the first time this morning just to see if anything had changed since the years I haven't been watching. 200 channels and nothing I wanted to watch.but hey I'm saving 30 dollars ! ~Georgia


----------



## emdeengee

I love my TV. But you have to be selective in what you watch as there really is a lot of garbage out there. Not to mention the constant repetition. With so many months of winter it is really nice to snuggle under blankets on the cold dark evenings and be entertained or educated. Our package allowed us to choose many of the channels so we got a lot of the science ones. 

We also get the US PBS channels and the British Columbia Knowledge Network which is a similar public system. If you can get Knowledge Network Georgia there are a lot of great shows - but not during the day as this concentrates on shows for children. Some of which I have watched and wished that they had been around years ago.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Cut, split and stacked more firewood this weekend.


----------



## crehberg

Oregon1986 said:


> You are going to work yourself to death I swear


I think the sweat at this point has pickled me...much as the liquor did for George Jones. Ought to live to be 109 or so....


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> I think the sweat at this point has pickled me...much as the liquor did for George Jones. Ought to live to be 109 or so....


Ha ha that gave me a good laugh


----------



## Oregon1986

Someone want to make the two hour each way trip for me today to get my daughter? I hate big city traffic


----------



## crehberg

Oregon1986 said:


> Someone want to make the two hour each way trip for me today to get my daughter? I hate big city traffic


Hope it went well Oregon. You aren't the only one that hates city traffic...


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> Hope it went well Oregon. You aren't the only one that hates city traffic...


It did thank you. Portland Oregon traffic is scary


----------



## newfieannie

I hate it myself and I live here! I plan my day so I can be back by 3pm . any later and I'm going to run into trouble. after that I don't go out. I'm really limited to the places I can go. a lot of things go on at night that I'd like to attend. a lot of church dinners coming up soon,concerts and whatnot. I confine it to the few things going on at lunchtime. I got to try to get over to Halifax next week to do some shopping. if you don't hear from me after that you know I got lost forever in that mess. ~Georgia


----------



## Clem

Traffic is becoming hellish here, too. 
Several years ago, we finally got a stoplight in town, but they couldn't decide where to put it. finally came to the conclusion that it would be seen by the most folks if it was put out on the main road. So they did. A woman lived within a few hundred yards complained that it kept her chickens awake at night, so they moved it to the next town over, where folks stay up late anyway, and ain't got any chickens.

Some years went by, and a new town manager seemed all upset that the town's stoplight was in another town, 13 miles away. So we got another stoplight. They put it up at the far north end of town, where the Hardees was. Along came Macdonalds and set up shop directly beside Hardees, seeing as how there was already a stoplight and all. 

A few years later, there were 2 fatal accidents about a mile down the road, so they set another stoplight there. Now we have 2, within a mile or so of each other. Plus one in the next town over. I understand there's a blinking yellow light on the other side of the county now, near where that guy sets up the huge Christmas display. 

What a mess.


----------



## Farmerjack41

Oregon1986 said:


> It did thank you. Portland Oregon traffic is scary


Portland it self is scary any more. The class of people from the left, causing so much trouble, has stopped me from going there. At one time went to Portland numerous times a year to shop, no more. If I need to go thru Portland, try to do it during the work week and day light hours only. Of course Seattle is no better any more.


----------



## Cornhusker

Our traffic is getting bad too, I bet there was 6 or 8 vehicles past here yesterday, and Friday, I actually met a car on my way to work. What kind of nut is out and about at 5:30 in the morning?
Nobody has been past here today yet, but my daughter should be here in a bit so we can take the kids to the pumpkin patch.


----------



## emdeengee

Traffic and crowds and line-ups are three reasons we are having such a hard time deciding where we want to live for our retirement. A traffic jam up here is having two cars ahead of you waiting to turn left at a traffic light. And does my husband ever mutter swear words under his breath. If he goes into a store or bank and there are more than two people ahead of him he leaves. When you are out of town everyone drives down the middle of the road as you are unlikely to meet up with much traffic once tourist season is over. 

When we were last in Vancouver he got sidewalk stressed. People not understanding how to stay on their side but insisting on head on collisions. Of course this being Canada everyone said "sorry or excuse me" but the interruption in the flow of foot traffic drove him crazy. I once read about a shepherd who after spending his whole life on the hills of Yorkshire went to the big city. His friends asked him how he liked it. He said nice enough but it was difficult to walk because it was so uneven. Big steps, little steps and then stop and big steps and little steps. We know exactly what he meant now.


----------



## Oregon1986

Farmerjack41 said:


> Portland it self is scary any more. The class of people from the left, causing so much trouble, has stopped me from going there. At one time went to Portland numerous times a year to shop, no more. If I need to go thru Portland, try to do it during the work week and day light hours only. Of course Seattle is no better any more.


My daughter's father lives there,man is insane.lol. I always carry when I'm going there


----------



## Grey Mare

Virginia traffic isn't much better once your on the major highway...people drive like they are the only ones on the road! I get out of class around 10:30 pm and the traffic still on the road is amazing. I wonder, don't you people have a life? Do you have a job that keeps you out so late? A family you should be with? 

Went with the hubby and picked up 50 bales of the prettiest alfalfa I have seen in a long time. Lady who sold it to me works for the UN, her husband was a Navy pilot, great folks. They are going to put 50 more bales away for me so I am now set for winter for that for the old horses.

Got cold here, went down to 30 last night, heavy frost all over. 

4 and a half months left of school!! WooHoo!!


----------



## painterswife

Tuesday, I am getting the final install and turn on of Fiber internet and phone at the house.  50 Mbps minimum. I am at 10 right now so it will be a large jump. The best is that it the change from copper to fiber will not cost us a penny.

We are in the 20's every night now but the days have been dry and sunny.


----------



## Cornhusker

Grey Mare said:


> Virginia traffic isn't much better once your on the major highway...people drive like they are the only ones on the road! I get out of class around 10:30 pm and the traffic still on the road is amazing. I wonder, don't you people have a life? Do you have a job that keeps you out so late? A family you should be with?
> 
> Went with the hubby and picked up 50 bales of the prettiest alfalfa I have seen in a long time. Lady who sold it to me works for the UN, her husband was a Navy pilot, great folks. They are going to put 50 more bales away for me so I am now set for winter for that for the old horses.
> 
> Got cold here, went down to 30 last night, heavy frost all over.
> 
> 4 and a half months left of school!! WooHoo!!


We spent a week in Fredericksburg, Virginia 3 or 4 years ago, and the traffic was insane.
Between there and DC it was a slow moving traffic jam the entire distance.
So glad I don't have to put up with traffic like that around here.
Here's a traffic jam that happened a couple years ago just west of my place.


----------



## painterswife

Our best traffic jams are when the cattle are coming and going to the range on the highway. Horses, cowpersons, and dogs along with cow turds all over the roads. Add in some tourists and a great time is had by all.


----------



## muleskinner2

Found a pile of bear poop in driveway this morning.


----------



## po boy

Your driveway in the woods??


----------



## muleskinner2

po boy said:


> Your driveway in the woods??


There are a few trees between the house and the gate. It was down near the gate, about 1/4 mile from the house. There were fresh Elk tracks in the road as well.


----------



## Oregon1986

muleskinner2 said:


> There are a few trees between the house and the gate. It was down near the gate, about 1/4 mile from the house. There were fresh Elk tracks in the road as well.


That is pretty neat.


----------



## crehberg

I have no idea who cast this black cloud over me right now....but you can have it back.

Truck in the shop (feeling like it's a head gasket...fingers crossed it isn't), "spare truck" has a ball joint going out, just got notice our health insurance is going up 125/month start of 2019, and my wife is sick.

TAKE IT BACK!!!!

Still kicking and breathing, though...no complaints. What don't kill ya makes you stronger!

Y'all be safe out there...


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> I have no idea who cast this black cloud over me right now....but you can have it back.
> 
> Truck in the shop (feeling like it's a head gasket...fingers crossed it isn't), "spare truck" has a ball joint going out, just got notice our health insurance is going up 125/month start of 2019, and my wife is sick.
> 
> TAKE IT BACK!!!!
> 
> Still kicking and breathing, though...no complaints. What don't kill ya makes you stronger!
> 
> Y'all be safe out there...


I'm sorry you have a nasty cloud over you and I hope your wife gets feeling better


----------



## MO_cows

Having some nice fall weather. 60s by afternoon, clear and sunny. Corn is all cut, soybean harvest still in progress. Almost at peak fall color. 

Our nephew raised some hogs, now they are ready for butcher and he borrowed our trailer. I would like to watch the loading. Hogs are stubborn and with their low center of gravity, harder to make move than a horse or cow. If we ever do another round of hogs, we will trailer train them ahead of time. We are going to buy one for the freezer, yet to be seen if we keep the whole thing or split with DS.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We flew back from SoCal early Friday morning on the redeye. We left 80 degree sunshine to 40 degree gloom. It's taken me this long to get the sand out of the suitcases and to catch up on the laundry.

The 12 year old deaf as a post beagle caught a strain of kennel cough while being boarded, apparently the vaccine is only 60% effective. She's kept me up cough/gagging every night. It is resolving, slowly. The 5 lb guard dog that wears a sweater has it too, I think, but a very mild case.

We had a wonderful time with the SoCal Pixies, and I miss them horribly. We rode every ride at least twice at Universal, Laguna Beach was magical- we slept with the balcony door open and fell asleep and woke up to the sound of the ocean.

We're hoping to meet them in New Orleans next year.

I'm off to watch the grands while their mama has a continuing education class this afternoon.


----------



## Oregon1986

Irish Pixie said:


> We flew back from SoCal early Friday morning on the redeye. We left 80 degree sunshine to 40 degree gloom. It's taken me this long to get the sand out of the suitcases and to catch up on the laundry.
> 
> The 12 year old deaf as a post beagle caught a strain of kennel cough while being boarded, apparently the vaccine is only 60% effective. She's kept me up cough/gagging every night. It is resolving, slowly. The 5 lb guard dog that wears a sweater has it too, I think, but a very mild case.
> 
> We had a wonderful time with the SoCal Pixies, and I miss them horribly. We rode every ride at least twice at Universal, Laguna Beach was magical- we slept with the balcony door open and fell asleep and woke up to the sound of the ocean.
> 
> We're hoping to meet them in New Orleans next year.
> 
> I'm off to watch the grands while their mama has a continuing education class this afternoon.


glad you had a great time


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

In the Ozarks. 40 in the morning. Warm in the afternoon. Sunny. Gorgeous. 

Have water leaks at two rent houses, and a roof to replace.


----------



## painterswife

I have fiber internet.  Turns out our area in the hills was the first section in the area to get these new installations finalized and turned on. We are the testers. I was not getting full speed but they called and found that out and within minutes we were up to speed. Guess having a neighbor who is in charge of the network upgrade paid off.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> I have fiber internet.  Turns out our area in the hills was the first section in the area to get these new installations finalized and turned on. We are the testers. I was not getting full speed but they called and found that out and within minutes we were up to speed. Guess having a neighbor who is in charge of the network upgrade paid off.


I wish I had faster internet. Someday...


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> We flew back from SoCal early Friday morning on the redeye. We left 80 degree sunshine to 40 degree gloom. It's taken me this long to get the sand out of the suitcases and to catch up on the laundry.
> 
> The 12 year old deaf as a post beagle caught a strain of kennel cough while being boarded, apparently the vaccine is only 60% effective. She's kept me up cough/gagging every night. It is resolving, slowly. The 5 lb guard dog that wears a sweater has it too, I think, but a very mild case.
> 
> We had a wonderful time with the SoCal Pixies, and I miss them horribly. We rode every ride at least twice at Universal, Laguna Beach was magical- we slept with the balcony door open and fell asleep and woke up to the sound of the ocean.
> 
> We're hoping to meet them in New Orleans next year.
> 
> I'm off to watch the grands while their mama has a continuing education class this afternoon.


Well glad you're back safe and sound, and had a good time IP!


----------



## newfieannie

this is what I had hooked up on Monday. Fibre op. I had high speed before but this is even faster. there were times when I would use the phone I thought I was going deaf but I see now it was the wires. phone is much clearer and computer is a lot faster. been around here for years but I didn't bother.~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

My upload speed is now higher than my download speed was before.  I work remotely to several locations. This just made life much easier. The only reason we got this is because they are winding the highway and had to move all the lines so they are installing fiber. No cost. Very happy.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> My upload speed is now higher than my download speed was before.  I work remotely to several locations. This just made life much easier. The only reason we got this is because they are winding the highway and had to move all the lines so they are installing fiber. No cost. Very happy.


Sigh. Someday...


----------



## Cornhusker

We have fiber optic out here, unfortunately, it only comes to within about 3 miles of my place.
All copper from there.
We get 2-5 mb depending on what people are doing upstream from us, and we have to reboot the modem 3 or 4 times a day.
For this awesome service, I get to pay $88 a month.
The bright side is we are getting a cell tower near us, and we may be able to get much faster internet much cheaper.
As soon as they get it up and running, I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Grey Mare

We got high speed internet for free....only because the neighbor behind us wanted it and they had to cut across our property to put in cable, boxes, etc...said sure we will give you the access IF we are hooked up as well.

Having our vet out Monday to do dental checks and float the teeth if necessary, then going to suck up the cost and have her also do the x-rays of Luna's hind fetlock. I suspect we may find a bone chip that has encapsulated or an old fracture, who knows. This is what it looks like:

That IS NOT a bowed tendon. Sat watching the horses this morning, fuming because this is such a good mare, yet someone down the line didn't do the right thing by her and now, like always others clean up the mess that some lazy human or stupid vet didn't catch.

Getting col here as well, time to put the soft fleece sheets on the bed, goodness I love them as they are so soft and warm. I will have some time next week between semesters to clean the yard up and do some prep for winter, wash the blankets, things like that.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Lots to do today, and my "git up n go" got up and went.  Coffee isn't helping at this point.

First thing is to put away the summer clothes (we need them for SoCal) and get out the winter ones (absolutely needed for upstate NY), and then ironing until my arm falls off. 

I've been running the furnace since we got back, but today will be the first fire in the wood stove. We finally got to clean the chimney and pipes day before yesterday. So, the first kindling splitting and wood rack filling too. Sigh. 

Our oldest daughter tried HelloFresh meal kits, one of the meals was a Swedish meatloaf that didn't sound delicious to our SIL so we made it last night. It was good, very very fresh and easy to prepare. I was impressed, but unlikely to continue it. Our won't either. 

Gotta run. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## painterswife

Very tired. Dog with a need to go do some business several times last night. He never wakes my husband. I might need a nap today.


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> Very tired. Dog with a need to go do some business several times last night. He never wakes my husband. I might need a nap today.


Doggie door! Love mine, but might not work for you if u got mean wild critters.


----------



## painterswife

po boy said:


> Doggie door! Love mine, but might not work for you if u got mean wild critters.


Cougar, bobcat, skunk and racoon that will all use a doggy door. That and a dog who would take the opportunity to visit every neighbor within 5 miles.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The deaf as a post beagle is still cough/gagging from kennel cough. She slept with me for the first week, and kept me up most of the night, so Mr. Pixie took over the last two nights. It's working quite well, he has hearing loss and can't hear her cough/gag and sleeps through most of it. 

Benedryl does help calm her so we give her a dose right before bed. I had no idea how awful kennel cough can be on an older dog. Poor thing.


----------



## alida

It's a blustery damp day here so I'm doing some cooking before the sun comes out from behind the clouds. If that sun doesn't come out in the next couple hours I may feel compelled to do some housework!


----------



## painterswife

I wired in a new heater control module and stereo in my car last week. Need to finish putting back all the pieces today and then get the snow tires on. Not really feeling it. Short on motivation.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Making the auctions in southern Missouri. The deals here are amazing. 

100 year old house on two lots in town. Needs some work, but fixable. 

$16,000


----------



## Irish Pixie

There is no rain the forecast for today! The local meteorologist said that 2018 is the second wettest on record with 47.78 inches. We. Have. Had. Enough. Rain.


----------



## painterswife

Light snow on the car this morning. 3 to 5 in the forecast for tomorrow. Glad I have my snow tires on.


----------



## crehberg

Apparently managed to pick up the stomach bug.....joy. No work for me today....learned my lesson last year after making myself sicker and being out a week.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Apparently managed to pick up the stomach bug.....joy. No work for me today....learned my lesson last year after making myself sicker and being out a week.


Yuck. Noroviruses are the worst. Take care of yourself, and feel better soon.


----------



## Clem

Good news!! I have a credit card that pays me 2% cash back. just discovered that I can take it to the bank, or ATM, and get cash out....at 2% a month. 
So, when I buy something today. I get the bill in about a month, have about another month to pay it, and on the last day I can run to town, get cash out, and pay them their own bill with their own money, giving me another month to pay that back. and break even with the 2%'s.

the way I got it figured, I can live about 3 months ahead of the bills, which will let me die with a big grin on my face. Plus, I'll just lay here, and keep getting Social Security checks!! Life is good...as will be death. Better, even, cause I won't have to split wood and stuff.


----------



## po boy

My credit card pays 2 to 5% and works like a debit card and at checkout that gizmo ask if I want cash back when I make a purchase. Now and then I do get a little cash. Looking at my current statement, it appears that they are paying me to take their money. My credit limit is $24,000 on that card. Lots of possibilities.

Clem, not cutting firewood may depend on your final destination.


----------



## newfieannie

Po Boy that's not nice! Lol ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

my git up and go is gone also today but that's after I sorted out all the canned food in the cupboards up and downstairs and sorted stuff in each room and packed 4 boxes to take to VV. I found another 100 bulbs and really need to plant them but that'll have to wait for tomorrow.

on the plus side I found 2 pairs of boots I bought a couple years ago and must have forgotten them. I went out yesterday trying to find a pair and couldn't and one of these pairs is exactly what I wanted ~Georgia


----------



## emdeengee

When you live in the cold it really is a blessing to be warm. I know they say wood heats you up twice - when you get it and split it and when you burn it but not having to do this is one thing I really enjoy now. Oh to always be warm. One of my favourites - The Cremation of Sam McGee

There are strange things done in the midnight sun







By the men who moil for gold;







The Arctic trails have their secret tales







That would make your blood run cold;







The Northern Lights have seen queer sights,







But the queerest they ever did see







Was that night on the marge of Lake Lebarge







I cremated Sam McGee. 

Now Sam McGee was from Tennessee, where the cotton blooms and blows.
Why he left his home in the South to roam 'round the Pole, God only knows.
He was always cold, but the land of gold seemed to hold him like a spell;
Though he'd often say in his homely way that "he'd sooner live in hell." 

On a Christmas Day we were mushing our way over the Dawson trail.
Talk of your cold! Through the parka’s fold it stabbed like a driven nail.
If our eyes we'd close, then the lashes froze till sometimes we couldn't see;
It wasn't much fun, but the only one to whimper was Sam McGee. 

And that very night, as we lay packed tight in our robes beneath the snow,
And the dogs were fed, and the stars o'erhead were dancing heel and toe.
He turned to me, and "Cap," says he, "I'll cash in this trip, I guess;
And if I do, I'm asking that you won't refuse my last request." 

Well, he seemed so low that I couldn't say no; then he says with a sort of moan;
"It’s the cursed cold, and it’s got right hold till I'm chilled clean through to the bone.
Yet 'taint being dead - it’s my awful dread of the icy grave that pains;
So I want you to swear that, foul or fair, you'll cremate my last remains." 

A pal’s last need is a thing to heed, so I swore I would not fail;
And we started on at the streak of dawn; but God! He looked ghastly pale.
He crouched on the sleigh, and he raved all day of his home in Tennessee;
And before nightfall a corpse was all that was left of Sam McGee. 

There wasn't a breath in that land of death, and I hurried, horror-driven,
With a corpse half hid that I couldn't get rid, because of a promise given;
It was lashed to the sleigh, and it seemed to say: "You may tax your brawn and brains,
But you promised true, and it’s up to you to cremate these last remains." 

Now a promise made is a debt unpaid, and the trail has its own stern code.
In the days to come, though my lips were dumb, in my heart how I cursed that load.
In the long, long night, by the lone firelight, while the huskies, round in a ring,
Howled out their woes to the homeless snows - O God! How I loathed the thing. 

And every day that quiet clay seemed to heavy and heavier grow;
And on I went, though the dogs were spent and the grub was getting low;
The trail was bad, and I felt half mad, but I swore I would not give in;
And I'd often sing to the hateful thing, and it hearkened with a grin. 

Till I came to the marge of Lake Lebarge, and a derelict there lay;
It was jammed in the ice, but I saw in a trice it was called the "Alice May."
And I looked at it, and I thought a bit, and I looked at my frozen chum;
Then "Here," said I with a sudden cry, "is my cre-ma-tor-eum." 

Some planks I tore from the cabin floor, and I lit the boiler fire;
Some coal I found that was lying around, and I heaped the fuel higher;
The flames just soared, and the furnace roared - such a blaze you seldom see;
And I burrowed a hole in the glowing coal, and I stuffed in Sam McGee. 

Then I made a hike, for I didn't like to hear him sizzle so;
And the heavens scowled, and the huskies howled, and the wind began to blow.
It was icy cold, but the hot sweat rolled down my cheeks, and I don't know why;
And the greasy smoke in an inky cloak went streaking down the sky. 

I do not know how long in the snow I wrestled with grisly fear;
But the stars came out and they danced about ere again I ventured near:
I was sick with dread, but I bravely said: "I'll just take a peep inside.
I guess he’s cooked, and it’s time I looked"... then the door I opened wide. 

And there sat Sam, looking cool and calm, in the heart of the furnace roar;
And he wore a smile you could see a mile, and he said: "Please close that door.
It’s fine in here, but I greatly fear you'll let in the cold and storm -
Since I left Plumtree, down in Tennessee, it’s the first time I've been warm." 








There are strange things done in the midnight sun







By the men who moil for gold;







The Arctic trails have their secret tales







That would make your blood run cold;







The Northern Lights have seen queer sights,







But the queerest they ever did see







Was that night on the marge of Lake Lebarge







I cremated Sam McGee.


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> Apparently managed to pick up the stomach bug.....joy. No work for me today....learned my lesson last year after making myself sicker and being out a week.


Tell your wife you need soup and crackers in bed with the remote,lol


----------



## geo in mi

I can't take my plastic foot off and sit in my shorts to watch TV any more. I cut down the half dead Mugho Pine bush that was blocking the picture window from the road...…...It was overgrown and pretty old anyway, and looking at it through the bay window, all I could see was brown. Hey, maybe there's still some crocuses on sale somewhere in a BB store.

geo


----------



## Irish Pixie

The sky was a weird orangy color this morning. Yesterday was glorious, but rain in the forecast for later tonight. Not good for our trick and treating Bat Girl, Mario, and Dinosaur.


----------



## Cornhusker

We have had some really nice weather lately, but it's coming to an end.
60s tomorrow, then 50s and 40s for a while.
Winter's coming.


----------



## Clem

It's garlic day here!! I may post a picture thread later, but Nov 1, locally, is the ideal date for planting next year's garlic. I have plenty of really fat rounds, which should produce absolutely enormous bulbs of elephant garlic next June. 
I realize this is not as monumentous an occasion to everyone as it is to me, but as an old friend used to say "If they don't like it, tough 'em!" 
I kinda miss the time when people would express themselves without actually using profanity, but not enough to stop my own cussing.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's raining. Again. The temperature has dropped from 63 yesterday to 38 now, and it's not supposed to get much warmer. Windy too. 

We are going to watch our granddaughter's cheer leading competition this afternoon, and I believe we'll treat the NY Pixie contingent to dinner.


----------



## painterswife

We had a horrendous storm last night. Wind, rain and lightning. We lucked out and did not get the 6 inches of snow.


----------



## Cornhusker

Cold and windy here today.
Went to the funeral of my ex mother-in-law today.
She was a wonderful woman and will be missed by a lot of people.
Saw her youngest son for the first time in probably 15 years. Amazing how old people get when you don't see them.
My 7 year old granddaughter has been struggling with the passing of "Grandma Donna", it's her first experience with the death of someone she was close to.
Poor kid cried all morning.


----------



## painterswife

Last of the winterizing done. Hoses away, heaters in the animal waterers. New light bulbs in the chicken house. Just half to put a new fuel line on the snowblower and tighten the electric start.


----------



## crehberg

Getting ready to eat pancakes.... I don't know what else I'm gonna do today but I ain't gonna be hungry!

Actually, it's time for my annual antifreeze check in vehicles, got to unload an old water pump so I can get the little trailer it's on ready for firewood duties, and need to help my wife clean the house!

Y'all have a good day!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> Cold and windy here today.
> Went to the funeral of my ex mother-in-law today.
> She was a wonderful woman and will be missed by a lot of people.
> Saw her youngest son for the first time in probably 15 years. Amazing how old people get when you don't see them.
> My 7 year old granddaughter has been struggling with the passing of "Grandma Donna", it's her first experience with the death of someone she was close to.
> Poor kid cried all morning.


I'm sorry for your loss. 

Our granddaughter is 7 (8 in few months) too, her paternal grandfather passed before she was born, so her first experience with death was when I had the older mare put down this fall. There were three generations of crying Pixie women during that explanation, and that was just an old horse. 

The cheer competition was fun. Pixie Girl's squad won grand champion. PG's a "lifter", she had to crouch on the ground, a "flyer" had to straddle her neck and Pixie Girl then had to stand up with the flyer on her shoulders. It's a tough move but she nailed it. Her mama was a cheer leader too. 

Today will be spent filling the wood porch because the temperature bottomed out at 30 last night, and it's supposed to be cold and windy the next few days.


----------



## MO_cows

We had a disaster yesterday. Our beloved old dog has fatty tumors. One on his foreleg has been growing. It is softball size. Have had the vet look at it a couple of times, we always came to the conclusion to leave it alone. It didn't bother the dog it was just ugly. 

Yesterday that changed when it split open and the dog started bleeding out. Got him to the vet with me laying in the back of the SUV, holding him down with one hand and putting pressure on the bleeding with the other. Between the smell of blood and the go like mad ride, it was all I could do not to puke. So the tumor came off via emergency surgery. The old guy made it thru that but now he has a big skin graft that has to "take" and heal. He got 2 liters of fluid, that's how much blood he lost. He will be at the clinic for days. 

Mostly lab, this dog has a life expectancy of 10-12 and is going on 13. But he still has a zest for life, wants to play, good appetite, etc. He doesn't know he's old. So we are walking that line of giving him all the time we can but not a day too long. The sucky part of pets, having to play God.


----------



## no really

MO_cows said:


> We had a disaster yesterday. Our beloved old dog has fatty tumors. One on his foreleg has been growing. It is softball size. Have had the vet look at it a couple of times, we always came to the conclusion to leave it alone. It didn't bother the dog it was just ugly.
> 
> Yesterday that changed when it split open and the dog started bleeding out. Got him to the vet with me laying in the back of the SUV, holding him down with one hand and putting pressure on the bleeding with the other. Between the smell of blood and the go like mad ride, it was all I could do not to puke. So the tumor came off via emergency surgery. The old guy made it thru that but now he has a big skin graft that has to "take" and heal. He got 2 liters of fluid, that's how much blood he lost. He will be at the clinic for days.
> 
> Mostly lab, this dog has a life expectancy of 10-12 and is going on 13. But he still has a zest for life, wants to play, good appetite, etc. He doesn't know he's old. So we are walking that line of giving him all the time we can but not a day too long. The sucky part of pets, having to play God.


That had to have been very stressful for all involved, glad to here the outcome was positive. Yeah, we do our best to give them all the quality time possible and when the time comes it is truly painful to let them go.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> We had a disaster yesterday. Our beloved old dog has fatty tumors. One on his foreleg has been growing. It is softball size. Have had the vet look at it a couple of times, we always came to the conclusion to leave it alone. It didn't bother the dog it was just ugly.
> 
> Yesterday that changed when it split open and the dog started bleeding out. Got him to the vet with me laying in the back of the SUV, holding him down with one hand and putting pressure on the bleeding with the other. Between the smell of blood and the go like mad ride, it was all I could do not to puke. So the tumor came off via emergency surgery. The old guy made it thru that but now he has a big skin graft that has to "take" and heal. He got 2 liters of fluid, that's how much blood he lost. He will be at the clinic for days.
> 
> Mostly lab, this dog has a life expectancy of 10-12 and is going on 13. But he still has a zest for life, wants to play, good appetite, etc. He doesn't know he's old. So we are walking that line of giving him all the time we can but not a day too long. The sucky part of pets, having to play God.


I'm glad it worked out well your older gentleman. 

Our beagle (she's 12) has many fatty tumors and the Vet has also told us to leave them alone. And now the worry begins... none of them are nearly as large as the one on your dog tho.

We have a 14 year old cat that we're babying along, she's the same as your dog and still plays. She's a picky eater, and both of our kids have commented that Alice Mae the Diva Queen is given much more leeway on what she'll eat than they were as kids. When I dropped off the cat, cat food, cat treats, and alternate cat food at our oldest daughter's house before we went to SoCal, she got squinty eyed and said we are not the same people that made her eat what was put in front of her when she was a kid.  Old animals have their paws on your heart.


----------



## MO_cows

Even though we care for all our animals, once in a while there is that extra special one that takes a bigger piece of your heart. This dog is that special one for us. He has so much personality. Once he outgrew the puppy nonsense he has been good as gold. If the skin graft heals he should have some more quality time.


----------



## newfieannie

my son is the same way about his 2 dogs a black lab and a beagel. the lab was what his father gave him just before he passed. he's about 16 now. he spends a small fortune on them. the lab has got the same as was mentioned and the small one has epilepsy. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Even though we care for all our animals, once in a while there is that extra special one that takes a bigger piece of your heart. This dog is that special one for us. He has so much personality. Once he outgrew the puppy nonsense he has been good as gold. If the skin graft heals he should have some more quality time.


I understand, Alice Mae is very, very special to both of us, but especially for Mr. Pixie.


----------



## newfieannie

I got a little work accomplished today besides baking. covered the awning with plastic which wasn't easy .we have been having an awful wind storm for 3 days. not easy trying to keep upright on the ladder and cover the awning and tie with bungie cords at the same time. it slipped off several times before I was able to secure it. that's behind me now though.

gathered 2 bags of leaves from the back deck. went around front to do the driveway and median which was nothing but a mass of leaves yesterday. not a leaf in sight! high winds took them. I think they went across the street because I see the neighbors with many bags. that's the way the wind was blowing anyway. I love yard work but raking leaves is the bane of my existence. not to mention how hard it is on the back. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Old dog update. He got to come home today, woo hoo. The skin graft seems to be taking. He goes back to have it checked Friday. He is weak though. He almost bled out, then the trauma of surgery, then stuck in a cage for days. Like an old person who spent a week in a hospital bed trying to come back. We had to lift him in and out of the car but he made it up his ramp under his own power. Now we have to give him a crash couse on going down the ramp which he never has. I think he would fall if he tries to hop down the stairs like he usually does. And at 90 pounds we aren't getting in the habit of lifting him off the porch.


----------



## painterswife

So happy he is home and on the mend.


----------



## Irish Pixie

So it begins. First round of mixed winter weather- snow/sleet and wind. It was slippery enough to have the sanders out. Gah.


----------



## Clem

Huge, massively good day here. I can't go into detail here, I'm reasonably sure nobody would know what I'm talking about. Great day, huge day. Will be remembered forever.


----------



## painterswife

Clem said:


> Huge, massively good day here. I can't go into detail here, I'm reasonably sure nobody would know what I'm talking about. Great day, huge day. Will be remembered forever.


Glad you had a great day. Not so glad you are teasing me with no details


----------



## Clem

I'm my own worst enemy, as is true of everyone. But after 11 years of working on my personal "fatal weakness" I beat it down to the point it will be ashamed to ever raise its head again.

It's like ever time I was on the verge of greatness, my own demons took over, and they did today, and for the first time ever, the logical side of my mind overcame the emotional side.
Logic side: Numbers, facts, acceptance of such.
Emotional side: Hope, fear, etc, leading to irrational acts in the face of the numbers and facts the logic side believes.

My whole life I knew what was right, but I hoped, or I was afraid. Today, I "logic-ed" my way out of a nightmare of terror that my emotional brain put myself in.

You have to realize that I live every day like it has the potential to be the best day ever. I've had some good days, too.


----------



## Hiro

Clem said:


> I'm my own worst enemy, as is true of everyone. But after 11 years of working on my personal "fatal weakness" I beat it down to the point it will be ashamed to ever raise its head again.
> 
> It's like ever time I was on the verge of greatness, my own demons took over, and they did today, and for the first time ever, the logical side of my mind overcame the emotional side.
> Logic side: Numbers, facts, acceptance of such.
> Emotional side: Hope, fear, etc, leading to irrational acts in the face of the numbers and facts the logic side believes.
> 
> My whole life I knew what was right, but I hoped, or I was afraid. Today, I "logic-ed" my way out of a nightmare of terror that my emotional brain put myself in.
> 
> You have to realize that I live every day like it has the potential to be the best day ever. I've had some good days, too.


Lottery ticket or the Tinder app?

Seriously, I am glad you overcame, what you wanted to overcome.


----------



## Clem

Lotteries are for dreaming about. Of course, you can't win without a ticket, and someone will eventually win, and your number has the same odds as any other number, However, those odds are astronomical, 1 in 375 million or something. 

I had to look up tinder app. I realized some time last year that what I want in a relationship is sexist, or whatever, at the very least, horrifyingly incorrect. I'm good with that. I'd not ever want to overwhelm someone else's sense of self. 
However, I know what I am and I know what I like. So, apparently, no women in my future.

I'm good with that, too. Whatever happens. I adjust. If I wake up in the morning with an arm missing, by 8:00 AM, I will have figured out how to drive nails with one hand. 

Today I conquered what can only be described as a personality flaw. You're born with it, you'll die with it.
Not me. I beat it, and I know it. The future is so bright I gotta wear shades.


----------



## MO_cows

Winter is showing up early for around here. Had snow yesterday that stuck to most surfaces. The ground is still warm enough, the roads were just wet. Tonight the wind is whipping out of the north and temps are headed for the teens. We haven't put the plastic over the windows in the chicken house yet, need to get that done this weekend. 

The old dog went to the vet today to change his dressing. Doc said, it looks better than I thought it would. The dog is eating good, seems to be getting stronger and acting more like himself.


----------



## Poriggity

I love these types of threads in other forums that I am on. Today was a good day, we signed all the final title/loan paper work on our new homestead, and there are some things that are going to delay us getting into our new homestead, but we will be starting to move to the new place around December 1.


----------



## oneraddad

Poriggity said:


> I love these types of threads in other forums that I am on. Today was a good day, we signed all the final title/loan paper work on our new homestead, and there are some things that are going to delay us getting into our new homestead, but we will be starting to move to the new place around December 1.



In what part of Reno is your new homestead ?


----------



## Poriggity

oneraddad said:


> In what part of Reno is your new homestead ?


We are in the Rancho haven area of reno, I've attached a map screen shot of the area so you can see where we are in relation to Reno Proper. Our place is near the red pin on the map.


----------



## Oregon1986

Poriggity said:


> I love these types of threads in other forums that I am on. Today was a good day, we signed all the final title/loan paper work on our new homestead, and there are some things that are going to delay us getting into our new homestead, but we will be starting to move to the new place around December 1.


Congrats!! That is very exciting


----------



## muleskinner2

I went grocery shopping yesterday. Three tons of hay, five hundred pounds of grain, and two gallons of ice cream. $1189.45


----------



## painterswife

Took apart the snowblower today to install a new fuel line and electric starter. I love youtube. Showed me exactly what to do. Hubby helped me push the fuel line through the guides. I put my part back together and he is now putting his part, the fuel tank back on. Then we should be good to go. Teamwork but separate is what works for us.


----------



## MessyCook

I do like this thread. Love reading about other people's "coffee shop-days".
For me, today I talked to my big brother long enough for us both to be able to connect and support each other in our current life experiences.
I felt the sun and the cold wind outside and thought of all I have overcome.
Like Clem said on this thread earlier, I feel that "whatever happens, I adjust".
It was, and still is, a good day today.


----------



## gerold

MO_cows said:


> Winter is showing up early for around here. Had snow yesterday that stuck to most surfaces. The ground is still warm enough, the roads were just wet. Tonight the wind is whipping out of the north and temps are headed for the teens. We haven't put the plastic over the windows in the chicken house yet, need to get that done this weekend.
> The old dog went to the vet today to change his dressing. Doc said, it looks better than I thought it would. The dog is eating good, seems to be getting stronger and acting more like himself.


Got most things done for the cold. Checked made sure the heather is working inthe small well house. Really don't need the heater but use one just in case it get below -10 this winter. Thanks for the reminder i will be rechecking all the anti-freeze in my autos and tractors.


----------



## painterswife

Something to remember. When you the wife, take that stupid red key out of the snowblower so you can remove the shroud, don't expect your husband to know that it needs to go back in.


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> Something to remember. When you the wife, take that stupid red key out of the snowblower so you can remove the shroud, don't expect your husband to know that it needs to go back in.


Where did u hide it?


----------



## painterswife

po boy said:


> Where did u hide it?


It was sitting right there on the bench.  

In all fairness I removed it, so should have put it back in. We had a good laugh after we took everything apart again and the put everything back together. Luckily I figured it out before we did it a third time. It is always the simplest thing you forget.  We are now experts at taking the snowblower apart and putting it back together and the electric start works perfectly. It had never worked right from the beginning.


----------



## happy hermits

Well guys my day was not as grand as yours but yeah me the last fruit cake is made and in the fridge. So yes winter is here. We have enough alcohol in them to make them great. There is pumpkin with captain morgains rum, Chocolate with cream decoco, White chocolate and fruited brandy, and pistachio with pistachio brandy. Only one more to go my grand sons which has no booze it is made with grahm cracker crumbs and marshmellows. In a few weeks I am going to eat a chunk of fruitcake drink a cup of coffee and watch the birds.


----------



## painterswife

happy hermits said:


> Well guys my day was not as grand as yours but yeah me the last fruit cake is made and in the fridge. So yes winter is here. We have enough alcohol in them to make them great. There is pumpkin with captain morgains rum, Chocolate with cream decoco, White chocolate and fruited brandy, and pistachio with pistachio brandy. Only one more to go my grand sons which has no booze it is made with grahm cracker crumbs and marshmellows. In a few weeks I am going to eat a chunk of fruitcake drink a cup of coffee and watch the birds.


You need to share those recipes.


----------



## Oregon1986

muleskinner2 said:


> I went grocery shopping yesterday. Three tons of hay, five hundred pounds of grain, and two gallons of ice cream. $1189.45


That is quit the grocery list


----------



## Oregon1986

I have 7 turkeys to cook today for canning tomorrow. My house smells amazing right now


----------



## painterswife

Oregon1986 said:


> I have 7 turkeys to cook today for canning tomorrow. My house smells amazing right now


That is down right mean. I am making sloppy Joe's and they don't sound as good as turkey.


----------



## Oregon1986

painterswife said:


> That is down right mean. I am making sloppy Joe's and they don't sound as good as turkey.


Lol we had a big sale on turkeys so I took advantage of it


----------



## painterswife

Oregon1986 said:


> Lol we had a big sale on turkeys so I took advantage of it


Well it sure sounds like you are working hard and have earned that lovely smell.


----------



## muleskinner2

Oregon1986 said:


> That is quit the grocery list


Three tons is sixty four bales of hay. The horses and mules are on pasture, so I should be good through Feburary. I'll go grocery shopping again the week before Christmas for cranberrys and ham. Everything else is in the pantry.


----------



## happy hermits

painterswife Chocolate fruitcake

preheat oven 275
make 3 or 4 weeks in advance
2 cups marcashino cherries sliced in half well drained
2 cups dates chopped
2 cups pineapple tidbits drained
1cup coconut
2 cups pecan halves
2 twelve oz pkgs semi sweet chocolate chips
2 cups walnuts chopped
all this goes in a large bowl mixed up
( here is where you can play with it different chips I always put candied cherries and pineapple also any variety you like)
beat the following ingred. in medium bowl for thirty seconds on low then three minutes on high speed
3 cups flour
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 cups shortning
2/3 cups cream decoco
1/2 cup coco powder
9 eggs
(here also you can play with it omit coco powder and use different booze)
pour over nut and fruit mixture and mix it in well it is very thick
put it in well greased two loaf pans and bake for 2 to three hours you just have to check it often after two hours 
wait at until partly cooled before you remove it from pans onto a rack (I always spray pans with cooking spray and put wax paper in the bottom)
when completely cool set each loaf on a large piece of plastic wrap and spoon a jigger of cream decoco over them then you take a piece of cheese cloth and soak it in cream decoco wrap it around your loaf tight then the plastic wrap then foil then into a two gallon ziplock bag then into the fridge
You can play around with different fruit and different nuts and flavored chips enjoy
will give you the other recipe soon


----------



## painterswife

4:50am and up for an hour already. I think I might close my eyes and catch some more sleep.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I think I can go to the barn today. The pain in my chest when I think of how empty it is, not to mention the grave beyond the back door, is better. I'll clean stalls and tidy up. Call friends and see if they need extra water buckets, bags of shavings, and whatever else I find out there. 

Bugger.


----------



## painterswife

Irish Pixie said:


> I think I can go to the barn today. The pain in my chest when I think of how empty it is, not to mention the grave beyond the back door, is better. I'll clean stalls and tidy up. Call friends and see if they need extra water buckets, bags of shavings, and whatever else I find out there.
> 
> Bugger.


Bring some tissues. It still won't be easy.


----------



## Oregon1986

Stayed up till 1am cooking turkeys and son woke me at 5am to get up for the day. To say that coffee is my best friend today,is an understatement of the century!!


----------



## painterswife

Pot roast in the pressure cooker. Beans for ham soup on the stove. Hot mash taken to the chickens. Hubby is working so I am working through my long to do list. I did not go back to sleep because my Aussie wanted to play.


----------



## Oregon1986

painterswife said:


> Pot roast in the pressure cooker. Beans for ham soup on the stove. Hot mash taken to the chickens. Hubby is working so I am working through my long to do list. I did not go back to sleep because my Aussie wanted to play.


You have been very productive today


----------



## Cornhusker

I have not been productive today...yet.
I keep meaning to be productive, but things are getting in my way.
Right now, one of my favorite movies is on....."As Good as it Gets".
As soon as it's over, I'll go be productive.


----------



## happy hermits

Painters wife ready for the other recipe 
pre heat oven 375 grease and wax paper bread pans
2 cups sugar
2 1/2 cups applesause
2 eggs well beaten
2 cups walnuts (chopped)
4 cups flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon cloves
1 teaspoon nutmeg
1 teaspoon cinnamon
2 pounds dried or candied fruit mix
1 1/2 cup chopped dates 
rum
Cream butter, sugar in a large bowl add egg and pumpkin
in a medium bowl mix flour,salt,baking powder,baking soda,spices 
add to butter mixture a little at a time then add fruit nut mixture bake for 1 hour then check every fifteen minutes until cooked
cool some first before you remove from pans and put on rake. 
after it is cooled well pour rum ( I use captain morgans spiced rum)over the fruitcake then wrap in rum soaked cheese cloth then plastic wrap the foil the ziplock bag into the fridge
I play around with this recipe I add pumpkin instead of applesause and pumpkin pie spice.I also use different kinds of dried fruits and raisins dried cranberrys crystalized ginger. I have used many many different combos.Aslo I have cut the recipe in half and make one loaf.
As usual it needs to set in the fridge for at least two weeks .We eat fruit cake all year round.I hope you enjoy and play around with it we do my family and friends love it and feel unloved if I do not give it to them every year. Next year I am going to try banana with lots of nuts and raisins and banana brandy.


----------



## painterswife

Just put a carrot cake in the oven. The smile on my husband's face when he gets home and sees it is my inspiration. It is a recipe I found here on HT and is much loved in this house.


----------



## painterswife

Thankyou Happy Hermit. I will print both off and try as soon as I can.


----------



## happy hermits

Your welcome and watch out you will have to make them every year


----------



## Irish Pixie

This is one of my favorite fall/winter cakes. Moist and delicious. 

https://www.cooks.com/recipe/3j16h777/merryfield-apple-cake.html


----------



## Grey Mare

Our hay barn is now full, about 400 square bales of good hay for the horses when they are put up for winter in their stalls when it ices or snows. Now to get some shavings up and put away, winterize the chicken coop in their big pen, some fence maintenance, and we should be okay. 

Then 14 or so more weeks and we get pinned and graduate! Time is counting down and I am so ready to get back to working and being useful.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's cold this morning, just 18 degrees with a very heavy frost. It's a good thing I didn't leave the window wide open last night, I shut it half way. 

Mr. Pixie has the next two days off. We're going for haircuts this morning, and working on firewood this afternoon. Tomorrow it looks like out and about shopping, and maybe dinner and a movie.


----------



## MessyCook

Often try to take a peak into parked cars and wonder whether their interior reflects something real about their owners or not.
Looked at the inside of my own car this morning and realised I have an undeniable girly side (that I try to keep hidden most of the time) that clearly shines through. 
Sigh.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We have a winter storm warning from early this afternoon until tomorrow morning. It's only 5-9 inches of snow, but there's a good chance of sleet in the mix. I hate ice. 

Mr. Pixie took an extra set of clothes with him this morning in case of a code white (they hold all key personnel for the duration) and I'm set here with firewood, food, and Fancy Feast for the Alice Mae the Diva Queen. 

I'll keep an out out for my elderly neighbor, but he has a generator so he'll be fine too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Gah. The roads are horrendous. Our oldest daughter was out because of a Dr app't for our grandson and there were so many accidents part of the major highways are closed, our son in law is working out of town and he's running an hour late but is OK, and Mr. Pixie just messaged and said his coverage still isn't there and he was supposed to be done at 4:30. They are releasing him, but it will probably take 45 minutes for him to get home when it's usually 20. 

The weather powers that be upped the snow totals to 8-14", but the good news is that shouldn't be much icing. It's the first major snowfall and no one has their driving skills turned on...


----------



## po boy

Hope they all get home safe... and warm.

NOW, I just read that all this early cold weather is caused by all those people that have their Christmas Tree up already. A secondary if not primary cause is all the stores stocking Christmas stuff about July 5th.


----------



## Irish Pixie

po boy said:


> Hope they all get home safe... and warm.
> 
> NOW, I just read that all this early cold weather is caused by all those people that have their Christmas Tree up already. A secondary if not primary cause is all the stores stocking Christmas stuff about July 5th.


Thank you. Our son in law is home safe and sound, and Mr. Pixie has left work. Now I wait and worry.


----------



## painterswife

We have had cold and clear weather for days.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is home, and it took him an hour. There is a long steep hill on the highway and anything with front wheel drive was spinning in place or sliding. He said he was dodging them right and left just to get by. 

The snow rate is over two inches an hour right now, and there is heavier snow coming in .


----------



## happy hermits

Irish Pixie I am not liking your text we live in New York to and it just started snowing here. We are ready just do not want it.


----------



## MO_cows

The old dog was scheduled to get his bandage off and the last of the sutures removed this afternoon. Got up at 5 am, heard a funny noise, he was taking the bandage off himself. We kept the appointment at the vet, he is released. And everyone there is amazed how well he is recovering. Hey he might be old but he's tough and stubborn! It will take weeks to heal this.


----------



## MO_cows

On a sadder note, our almost brother-in-law passed away unexpectedly and the funeral is tomorrow. Visitation followed by funeral followed by graveside service 20 miles away. It will be about 400 miles of driving and a very loooooing day. He was also our Big Garden Friend, if it wasn't for all those buckets of very ripe tomatoes he gave us, I would not have learned to can. And he was big in Trigg foxhounds, bred and showed many champions. His dog buddies are coming from all over, as far away as Canada. He had over 100 hounds and matching up papers to dogs is going to be a challenge. He knew them all at a glance, the rest of us not so much.


----------



## Oregon1986

MO_cows said:


> On a sadder note, our almost brother-in-law passed away unexpectedly and the funeral is tomorrow. Visitation followed by funeral followed by graveside service 20 miles away. It will be about 400 miles of driving and a very loooooing day. He was also our Big Garden Friend, if it wasn't for all those buckets of very ripe tomatoes he gave us, I would not have learned to can. And he was big in Trigg foxhounds, bred and showed many champions. His dog buddies are coming from all over, as far away as Canada. He had over 100 hounds and matching up papers to dogs is going to be a challenge. He knew them all at a glance, the rest of us not so much.


I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> On a sadder note, our almost brother-in-law passed away unexpectedly and the funeral is tomorrow. Visitation followed by funeral followed by graveside service 20 miles away. It will be about 400 miles of driving and a very loooooing day. He was also our Big Garden Friend, if it wasn't for all those buckets of very ripe tomatoes he gave us, I would not have learned to can. And he was big in Trigg foxhounds, bred and showed many champions. His dog buddies are coming from all over, as far away as Canada. He had over 100 hounds and matching up papers to dogs is going to be a challenge. He knew them all at a glance, the rest of us not so much.


I am also sorry for your loss.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's still snowing, and we ended up with 8-10 inches, all the schools are closed, and Mr. Pixie left for work a half hour early. 

I'll go out in a bit and shovel a path for the deaf as a post beagle and the 5 lb guard dog that wears a sweater.


----------



## geo in mi

Been fighting off both bacterial infection and viral and living on Tylenol this week and last. Got lots of catch up to do, starting today. Have to go to the blueberry farm and get a bucket of frozen blueberries, as my youngest granddaughter is coming next 'Wednesday and loves blueberries for breakfast. Turkey day will be at an open house on Saturday, so as to accommodate all children at once--divorce and issues, you know. Will make two squashkin pies if the butternut squash hasn't frozen and stuck to the garage floor. Making a ham, too, just in case everybody has already gotten stuffed on turkey already. Another blueberry pie in the freezer. It promises to be a whirlwind Thanksgiving, as my son and DIL have to be back to teach classes, in Pennsylvania, on Monday morning.

geo


----------



## Grey Mare

Cold as ever here, morning temp right now is about 29 outside. Clear and will be sunny, weatherman said it will get up to 55 today. We got about 3" of snow, a lot of ice and then rain on that. There were a lot of accidents last night, several tractor trailers slid off the road or went over into ditches and onto their side. 

Busy day, clean up some, fresh sheets on the bed, finish homework, get my backpack ready for clinical tomorrow, clean the stalls as all the horses were inside all day and all night. Going to put the light sheets on them since it will warm up and keep them relatively mud free so tonight will put the heavier blankets on.


----------



## happy hermits

I am sorry for your loss Mo I Hate to see winter come but I am real glad we are butchering this weekend. The hogs are huge and the freezers are low. We have twenty rabbits to butcher and seventeen ducks and four goats and two hogs . We will be all set soon.


----------



## newfieannie

we had our first significant snowfall last night and this morning. around 6in. I got out and shovelled everything driveway.walkways steps. cleaned off the car and whatnot. I wanted to go to a church dinner tomorrow.

I wondered why none of the neighbors were doing theirs. I hadn't listened to the forecast. just got finished and in the house when the rain came. temp climbed. took all the snow away in a couple hours. even the stuff I had piled by the retaining wall. I don't really mind because I needed the exercise. ~Georgia


----------



## muleskinner2

I put my new buck in with the does on the 15th. The girls are chasing him around, all wanting to be the center of attention. By the end of April we should have babies all over the place.


----------



## painterswife

Jimmy Dean Sausage is on sale.  Loaded up the freezer. Also butter, chocolate chips and canned pumpkin. Roads were icy but are bare now.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Jimmy Dean Sausage is on sale.  Loaded up the freezer. Also butter, chocolate chips and canned pumpkin. Roads were icy but are bare now.


I wasn't familiar with Jimmy Dean sausage until fairly recently. I found some JD hot pork sausage on sale and bought it, it's very very good.


----------



## painterswife

Irish Pixie said:


> I wasn't familiar with Jimmy Dean sausage until fairly recently. I found some JD hot pork sausage on sale and bought it, it's very very good.


My husband likes sage a lot. We use it for breakfast and turkey stuffing. We alsi like the Italian and we mix it with turkey sausage for everything from meatballs to spaghetti sauce to pizza topping.

Usually it is 4.50 to 5.00. This week it is 2 for 6.00.


----------



## newfieannie

that's a really good apple cake recipe. I've made it quite a few times. I serve it warm with rum sauce.

got out to the church lunch today. not a bit of snow anywhere on the roads. quite a difference in today and yesterday. accidents all over the place. one person died when he hit a plough. I don't move from the yard on those days but some people have to.

we had chicken salad at the church and it was excellent. lots of sweets also but i had will power and left them alone. I bought mitts and some loaves so I wont have to bake them for the squirrell hunt. I also saw some friends I hadn't seen in years so it was a good day weatherwise and everything else. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Thanks for the condolences. Funeral went well. Afterwards his favorite nephew fed everyone at their house. Great home cooking and hospitality. But geez it was a lot of driving. We live maybe a half hour out of KC, the cemetery was 20 miles from Hannibal. Told SIL, next year when you come to decorate his grave for Memorial day, I will come and afterwards we will go see the Mark Twain sights in Hannibal and the confluence of the Missouri and Mississippi rivers. 

Expecting some nuisance snow tonight, about an inch. I think we might actually have a winter this year, we are due for it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie and I have been discussing a trip to Savannah, GA for sometime in January/February. We'll stay 4-5 days, and if anyone has any ideas on where to stay, what to do, what to avoid, I'd appreciate it. 

We're having brunch with our oldest and her husband today. We're going to a newish Mexican place that will pale in comparison to what we had in SoCal, but it will be fun. 

There's a bit of snow in the forecast for tonight, 1-3".


----------



## Grey Mare

Going to take a break from this board. Apparently the mods here don't see the cruelty to animals in allowing others to post video's of an animal in a leg trap....I can't stomach such cruelty. I also can't stomach the accolades given to a bully and someone with a very cruel soul.


----------



## Cornhusker

The winter roads claimed another one.
Heard a lady we used to work with was killed in a wreck last week in Indiana. She was on her way to her brother's funeral.
Locally, it snowed and blowed (Snew and Blew?) all day yesterday, but supposed to be near 50° today.


----------



## Cornhusker

Grey Mare said:


> Going to take a break from this board. Apparently the mods here don't see the cruelty to animals in allowing others to post video's of an animal in a leg trap....I can't stomach such cruelty. I also can't stomach the accolades given to a bully and someone with a very cruel soul.


Hope you come back soon, I enjoy your posts


----------



## painterswife

Grey Mare said:


> Going to take a break from this board. Apparently the mods here don't see the cruelty to animals in allowing others to post video's of an animal in a leg trap....I can't stomach such cruelty. I also can't stomach the accolades given to a bully and someone with a very cruel soul.


Please don't leave. Use the ignore button. It works wonders. I have been told that they will keep up their antics, trolling your posts etc. but it really is true out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## oneraddad

painterswife said:


> Please don't leave. Use the ignore button. It works wonder. I have been told that they will keep up their antics, trolling your posts etc. but it really is true out of sight, out of mind.



What ever Chuck


----------



## po boy

Grey Mare said:


> Going to take a break from this board. Apparently the mods here don't see the cruelty to animals in allowing others to post video's of an animal in a leg trap....I can't stomach such cruelty. I also can't stomach the accolades given to a bully and someone with a very cruel soul.


I enjoy your post and just put anyone that bothers u on ignore as others have said.

I haven't hunted in over 50 years primarily because I did not have a place to hunt. Over the last 5 or so years I have had plenty of opportunity to kill dozens of deer and hundreds of turkeys, but chose not to because vision in my sighting eye is almost nil and know I could not hit an animal with a killing shot. My opinion is that if one cannot drop an animal dead with one shot, that animal will suffer a lot more than the few seconds it takes to make a video of a trapped animal.

Put him on ignore.


----------



## MO_cows

We didn't get any snow, forecast wrong again, what a surprise. 

Kind of dreading the coming work week, things are very busy and will have to cram 6 days work into 3. Or maybe 7, since I had to take half day Thursday and all of Friday off.


----------



## Irish Pixie

What my world looks like this morning.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Your world looks like it would be so cold, Brrr!, yet very beautiful Irish Pixie.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Thank you, tiffanysgallery. It's warm in the cabin with a fresh hot coffee, looking out the kitchen window. 

It's going to get serious cold the next couple days- 9 degrees tomorrow night and -2 Thanksgiving night. I'm not looking forward to that...


----------



## po boy

Beautiful.

Great place for snow about 700 miles north of me


----------



## oneraddad

It's cold, I'm sad. It's raining, I'm sad. It's hot, I'm sad. It's humid, I'm sad. It's snowing, I'm sad. It's overcast, I'm sad.


----------



## wr

oneraddad said:


> It's cold, I'm sad. It's raining, I'm sad. It's hot, I'm sad. It's humid, I'm sad. It's snowing, I'm sad. It's overcast, I'm sad.


The Alberta way is to simply complain, 'it's too hot, too cold, too wet, too dry .....' I don't complain much about the weather except when it's really cold but that has more to do with things breaking when it gets really cold.


----------



## alida

Irish Pixie said:


> What my world looks like this morning.


those are absolutely beautiful views . There's something about views of trees and hills or mountains that is very soothing.


----------



## MO_cows

Beautiful to look at IP, but glad I'm not feeling it...yet.

This time of year we get pretty heavy frost every night. Finally wised up and started backing my car in, that puts the front end facing South and the sun does the defrosting for me.

Really looking forward to Thanksgiving. My mom cooks her turkey in those oven bags and it's always moist and tender. She used to use a paper grocery bag, set the roaster inside it, but one year it touched the oven heating element and caught fire. No matter how many perfect turkeys she cooks, that's the one everybody remembers.


----------



## Evons hubby

Grey Mare said:


> Going to take a break from this board. Apparently the mods here don't see the cruelty to animals in allowing others to post video's of an animal in a leg trap....I can't stomach such cruelty. I also can't stomach the accolades given to a bully and someone with a very cruel soul.


I hate to lose a good member. Here at HT we try to make everyone feel welcome. Sometimes one persons meat really does become the other fellers poison and it's a shame when that happens. We do have the ignore feature that allows you to easily avoid posters whose lifestyle is offensive. Others simply don't engage posters they find offensive. Me? I enjoy reading your posts, please try to bring yourself to continue contributing to our multi faceted, culturally diverse community.


----------



## Grey Mare

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I hate to lose a good member. Here at HT we try to make everyone feel welcome. Sometimes one persons meat really does become the other fellers poison and it's a shame when that happens. We do have the ignore feature that allows you to easily avoid posters whose lifestyle is offensive. Others simply don't engage posters they find offensive. Me? I enjoy reading your posts, please try to bring yourself to continue contributing to our multi faceted, culturally diverse community.


Yvonne's Hubby...thank you! 

Got up early and made a banana coconut cream pie, it is setting in the frig now. I also made a caramel upside down cake as well that is currently in the oven baking, the scent of cinnamon, nutmeg and brown sugar is in the house. 

Here in a bit were going to our daughter's house, to share smoked turkey, scalloped and mashed potatoes, sweet potato casserole, stuffing, and buttermilk biscuits, along with spending time with our adorable granddaughters. Nothing better. 

Tonight, when we feed horses, they will get an apple cut up in their grain, love and pats, the dog will get her share of some turkey and love as well.


----------



## po boy

Grey Mare said:


> Yvonne's Hubby...thank you!
> 
> Tonight, when we feed horses, they will get an apple cut up in their grain, love and pats, the dog will get her share of some turkey and love as well.


Glad to see u posting, have a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## Grey Mare

po boy said:


> Glad to see u posting, have a good Thanksgiving.


Thank you Po Boy..missed you too!  Happy Thanksgiving...may your heart be full and your plate licked clean


----------



## po boy

Grey Mare said:


> Thank you Po Boy..missed you too!  Happy Thanksgiving...may your heart be full and your plate licked clean


No problem I gots a dog


----------



## Evons hubby

po boy said:


> No problem I gots a dog


They are the best dishwashers going!


----------



## po boy

Yvonne's hubby said:


> They are the best dishwashers going!


Yep, just pick the licked ones and put in the cupboard. U can't do that with the forks


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie started back on the evening shift last night, it was way too quiet.


----------



## painterswife

We have a foot of snow. Snow blowed all the paths and walkways. I have a pot of turkey broth cooking on the stove.


----------



## Grey Mare

Was at the emergency vet last night with our 14yr old dog Cattie Mae...elevated liver enzymes, elevated white blood cells, her body is fighting something. Poor girl is weak, doesn't want to be out of my sight so I am on the living room couch while she is asleep on her blanket on the love seat where she can see me. The ER vet put her on an antibiotic and a medication to help soothe her intestines from upset and inflammation. My heart aches for my little girl.

Cold, rainy, and over cast...horses in the barn with their blankets on and munching hay. 

Going to have fajita's tonight with the hubby then curl up and watch a movie...perfect "date".


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Made it through two Thanksgiving dinners. One for neighbors, and one for family. 

Now, I am enjoying a return to routine. Sorted a stack of mail and shredded the junk and envelopes. Have a filing stack for Monday. 

Now, I am working outside to move some remaining construction debris out of the yard.


----------



## Poriggity

Afternoon all. On a road trip back up home to Reno from my in laws house in southern California.. only 6 more hours to go and we will be home...


----------



## oneraddad

Poriggity said:


> We are in the Rancho haven area of reno, I've attached a map screen shot of the area so you can see where we are in relation to Reno Proper. Our place is near the red pin on the map.
> View attachment 71350


That's not far from me, I live near the top of Peavine mountain


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you, tiffanysgallery. It's warm in the cabin with a fresh hot coffee, looking out the kitchen window.
> 
> It's going to get serious cold the next couple days- 9 degrees tomorrow night and -2 Thanksgiving night. I'm not looking forward to that...


The pictures out your kitchen window were beautiful. 

We haven't had real snow yet this year, just one day of flurries. It's 63 degrees today and here's outside my office window in Nashville TN...

Also, Nashville tourists...


----------



## Irish Pixie

tiffanysgallery said:


> The pictures out your kitchen window were beautiful.
> 
> We haven't had real snow yet this year, just one day of flurries. It's 63 degrees today and here's outside my office window in Nashville TN...
> 
> Also, Nashville tourists...
> View attachment 71678
> View attachment 71680


Nice. That party bus looks like fun. 

It's 32 degrees and is alternating wet snow, sleet, and rain. Yuck.


----------



## MO_cows

We are expecting the most snow in several years. One county to the north has full on blizzard warning, we are in winter storm warning for tomorrow. DH had to go put the snow plow on the city truck today. He will probably have to work tomorrow plowing in town. For comp time.

It will be a good day to bake pumpkin bread for my Xmas goody baskets. Also have some rum vanilla ready that smells divine but haven't found the little gift bottles yet.


----------



## painterswife




----------



## po boy

Beautiful, Love snow at someone else's house.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's rain/snowing, very windy, and we're heading about an hour away for a Dr. app't for Mr. Pixie. 

Out to lunch at the big mall, buying Billy Beez admission tickets for the grands for Christmas, and then take out tuna poke and spicy ramen for supper. 

One of my favorite things to do- spend a day with my partner of 36 years.


----------



## Grey Mare

Like you Pixie...love spending time with my husband....you have me beat though by 5 years.  That is what was so hard when he had a job that took him away a lot, one year he was gone 223 days out of the year. 

Our Cattie May is seeming to recover from whatever it is she had going on. Were still not out of the woods as the vet is still concerned about her liver enzyme levels being so high, need to figure out why and what is going on. 

Doc's appointment to see all the final blood tests and scans of why I keep getting kidney stones. Were beginning to think it is the well water but will wait and see.


----------



## Cornhusker

It's cold.
16° this morning but supposed to get in the 50s for 2 or 3 days, then winter sets in for real.
I'm too old to be cold.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I don't tolerate the cold as well as I when I was younger either. 

Yesterday was fun- barbacoa tacos and margaritas for lunch, shopping and a found an outfit to where to Mr. Pixie's holiday party, I looked for boots and didn't find the just right pair. 

We came home and there's a big box sitting in my office with a note that reads, "We love you so much and are so thankful for all you do for us". It's a 4" memory topper for our mattress. There's a story behind this, I have to spend the night at least once a month at our oldest daughter's house because she has nursing continuing education during the day. I usually sleep in her bed with one or two of the grands, well they sleep anyway, and I commented on how comfortable it was and how it doesn't mush down like my feather bed does. Boom! They got me one. We have wonderful kids.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today will be the last cold day for a bit, tomorrow into the 40s and Sunday 50s. Of course it will rain both days. 

Mr. Pixie has been sick with an upper respiratory infection and cough, but after a few days of antibiotics, steroids, and cough meds he's feeling better. I love the man dearly, but he's a whiner when he's sick. 

I'm finishing up my Christmas shopping this weekend, the grands are getting fancy new snow sleds. I still have to pick up a few gift cards for local activities, and put in the order for Christmas ornaments for everyone.


----------



## Bret

Get well fast MP.


----------



## alida

talk of Christmas shopping by IP reminds me that this weekend is when I should write and mail Christmas cards that are going overseas. There was/is a strike going on with Canada Post, so I'm expecting that those cards will take twice as long to go to Europe.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I ordered Christmas ornaments for our kids, grandkids, and a first Christmas for Miss Ella the SoCal chiweenie this morning. I was talking to the three year old on the phone yesterday and he told me he was going to ask Santa for a "stinky garbage truck" for Christmas, this took four times for me to understand what he was saying. And I still don't understand why he wants a stinky garbage truck, but his ornament is a garbage truck with his name on it. 

Mr. Pixie is making me a romantic supper tonight.


----------



## Poriggity

Morning everyone. Yesterday was our first full work day at the new homestead. Tore out flooring, did a lot of general cleanup and repairs, and re-keyed the entire house with new door knobs. Today, I'm taking the kids to the local firestation for a tour, while the wife is over at the new place painting walls. I got a few good photos of the property...


----------



## MO_cows

Better buy a lottery ticket, we are on a lucky streak. Our excellent renters gave notice, had to move closer to an ailing parent. Two days before they were done moving out, a lady called out of the blue who had seen the old listing. Her daughter and fiance needed a place. The exiting renters left the place clean as a whistle, no damage besides hanging pictures on the walls. The engage couple loved the house, they have no kids, no pets. So the transition took place with zero gap in rent. Zero work needed between occupants. That never happens!


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's going to be a pain in the butt day, I let the stove go out last night so I could clean it this morning, and noticed the ash grate is warped. I found one at a shop in MO and ordered it. My French press broke this morning, but thankfully I was able to extract the caffeine goodness. Ordered another one, I have a small backup press. Got an email saying that the front door I ordered on 11/2 won't be here today as promised, but will be here on Saturday. I won't hold my breath.

My SoCal pixie daughter FaceTimed me last night and complained about the cost of "winter stuff". They're going to Tahoe skiing (first time for both) over New Years and have to dress for the weather. They whine when it drops below 50, so I suggested very warm ski wear.

I have paperwork and ironing to do today. Sigh. I need a cookie.

ETA: I ordered the grill for my woodstove at 8am this morning from Hechler’s Mainstreet Hearth & Home in Troy, MO. They've already shipped it. Had to give them props for that.


----------



## crehberg

Wife and I are both battling the stomach crud .I had it once about a month ago and I still hadn't fully recovered. She started getting sick Saturday and I knew it was coming...so now I'm stuck at home running between toilet and sofa.

2019 has got to be better...I need to be at work!


----------



## newfieannie

oh so do I! we only have a few flakes on the ground. it is a bit cold with the wind chill but not complaining. I don't know how bad it would get this winter before I complain of the cold and whatnot considering what I went through last summer. I can always pull on more clothes. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Wife and I are both battling the stomach crud .I had it once about a month ago and I still hadn't fully recovered. She started getting sick Saturday and I knew it was coming...so now I'm stuck at home running between toilet and sofa.
> 
> 2019 has got to be better...I need to be at work!


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## painterswife

A present I bought for my husband gets here today. We don't usually buy presents but I could not help myself. It is a new Nikon Camera. He has no idea. Yesterday he was talking about the new camera his friend just got and I was having a hard time keeping a straight face. He will be surprised when he gets home.


----------



## keenataz

Wife has the flu.

Who woll look after me. I mean, I had to make my own breakfast


----------



## painterswife

keenataz said:


> Wife has the flu.
> 
> Who woll look after me. I mean, I had to make my own breakfast


Poor you


----------



## Irish Pixie

keenataz said:


> Wife has the flu.
> 
> Who woll look after me. I mean, I had to make my own breakfast





painterswife said:


> Poor you


Poor, poor, pitiful you.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

keenataz said:


> Wife has the flu.
> 
> *Who woll look after me. I mean, I had to make my own breakfast*


Sorry to hear about you're wife having the flu. 

Best funny post ever! Lol.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

keenataz said:


> Wife has the flu.


Take precautions. If she has the flu, you may get it also. 

Hopefully, you have a neighbor who will carry soup, or something, to your doorstep. Like neighbors do in my area, when there is sickness in another home. 

The flu is no fun. I hope your wife gets better real soon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Errands and shopping day, so we'll have lunch out somewhere. 

One of the errands is to take cans and bottles to The Can Man for refund. We've put it off for way too long and there are five large black trash bags full, probably $30-35 worth. Gah. Not looking forward to it, at all. 

We'll stop by and see the grands later tho, that I am looking forward to.


----------



## crehberg

keenataz said:


> Wife has the flu.
> 
> Who woll look after me. I mean, I had to make my own breakfast


Hope she feels better soon. So far this year, the flu hasn't reached the level here that it is normally at by this time. When I went to the doctor Tuesday night for the stomach crud, she told me they're seeing more cases of upper respiratory infections then anything else right now...but I bet it's coming!


----------



## keenataz

crehberg said:


> Hope she feels better soon. So far this year, the flu hasn't reached the level here that it is normally at by this time. When I went to the doctor Tuesday night for the stomach crud, she told me they're seeing more cases of upper respiratory infections then anything else right now...but I bet it's coming!


She has the whole achy, headachy, high fever, dry cough flu. And she has asthma so we do keep an eye on it


----------



## newfieannie

I do hope you all get over the flue soon. I was out shopping this morning . seems a lot of people are coughing. just hope I don't get it. brother called last night. my sister in Toronto has the big C. she's younger than I am . I think about 70. first one in the family as long as we can remember to get it.

he said she's also on the verge or does have alzeimers. she's been going downhill and becoming a recluse since her husband died a few years ago. funny thing that how it hit her but not the rest of us who are all older.

she's in a good place though I think for good care. better than around here.I'm not sure what kind. he said something about a hysterectomy and see how far it's gone. I'm thinking about her today. haven't seen her for 30 years or so. she was really beautiful inside and out. won a few beauty pagents. ~Georgia


----------



## crehberg

newfieannie said:


> I do hope you all get over the flue soon. I was out shopping this morning . seems a lot of people are coughing. just hope I don't get it. brother called last night. my sister in Toronto has the big C. she's younger than I am . I think about 70. first one in the family as long as we can remember to get it.
> 
> he said she's also on the verge or does have alzeimers. she's been going downhill and becoming a recluse since her husband died a few years ago. funny thing that how it hit her but not the rest of us who are all older.
> 
> she's in a good place though I think for good care. better than around here.I'm not sure what kind. he said something about a hysterectomy and see how far it's gone. I'm thinking about her today. haven't seen her for 30 years or so. she was really beautiful inside and out. won a few beauty pagents. ~Georgia


Georgia I hate to hear that. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## painterswife

Hubby got us two 8 foot stainless steel counter tops off a restaurant demo.  One has cabinets and 6 foot of stainless steel cubbies underneath. They both need a good cleaning but other than that they are in great shape.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Hubby got us two 8 foot stainless steel counter tops off a restaurant demo.  One has cabinets and 6 foot of stainless steel cubbies underneath. They both need a good cleaning but other than that they are in great shape.


What will you do with them?


----------



## painterswife

Irish Pixie said:


> What will you do with them?


Probably the shop.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie told me today that he signed up for a cookie exchange at work, and that he needs to make 7 dozen peanut butter blossoms. I said that's nice, when do you have to have them ready? He said the 17th. His birthday is the 15th, and we made plans for an escape weekend out of town. I asked when he was going to make 7 dozen peanut butter blossoms? On Friday the 14th before work, he said. I said, good luck with that. 

And now there is a chilly silence...


----------



## D-BOONE

stoppin by with my virtual coffee cup looking for a refill....... spent the day cutting wood.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Central Texas weather is cold (for us), wet, and grey clouds. I worked in my office on the property tax stuff, built a rack to support a grow light above my house plants, and just generally enjoyed being inside.


----------



## crehberg

Waiting on the doctor to open this AM. Lovely and cool outside....now if I could just get over this intestinal/stomach crud so I could do something useful!

Arrrgh....y'all have a good one out there, ya hear?


----------



## tiffanysgallery

keenataz said:


> Wife has the flu.


Is your wife feeling better?


----------



## keenataz

tiffanysgallery said:


> Is your wife feeling better?


Thanks for asking, but not really. Not as headachey, but really tired. This is the fifth day she has missed work and that is more than she has missed in ten years.

She also found out her 99 year old grandmother was approved for assisted death, so a bit sad about that. But in a way happy, that her suffering will be over.

On a brighter note record highs for north BC this week, up to 6 degrees. That is 45 F.


----------



## crehberg

Still battling stomach crud. Doctor today thinks I may have contaminated well water. So, today was spent running multiple tests between home and town (for me and the well) trying to get everything sorted out. I'm completely whooped.

An hour sleep between two days will do that to a person.

Swapped over to a neighbors well this evening (thank goodness for good friends and crossover pipes!) and flushed all the lines as best I could. Tomorrow I've got to finish the job. Oh, and the drain on the 2 year old hot water heater is broke...

I'm through with 2018...2019 is gonna be better....I'm claiming it now!

Y'all be blessed and have a good night. No coffee for me in the to go cup...just Sprite and saltines, please.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

exactly two weeks until Christmas


----------



## crehberg

tiffanysgallery said:


> exactly two weeks until Christmas


Thanks for reminding me to wrap the wife's present. Whoops!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I had the prep work and a temporary crown put on a molar this morning, the Novocaine is just wearing off. There is a single quarter size spot on my lower lip that is still numb. I hate dental work. 

I made pork zuppa in the crock pot, need to catch up on paperwork (filing mostly), later on I'll iron. Other than that I'm going to take it easy today.


----------



## keenataz

Well my ordeal is over. My wife is feeling better.

I was very brave


----------



## Evons hubby

keenataz said:


> Well my ordeal is over. My wife is feeling better.
> 
> I was very brave


Good job! Glad to hear you made it through your ordeal unscathed!


----------



## Irish Pixie

keenataz said:


> Well my ordeal is over. My wife is feeling better.
> 
> I was very brave


I'm so proud of you! I've very glad your wife is better too.


----------



## SLADE

crehberg said:


> Still battling stomach crud. Doctor today thinks I may have contaminated well water. So, today was spent running multiple tests between home and town (for me and the well) trying to get everything sorted out. I'm completely whooped.
> 
> An hour sleep between two days will do that to a person.
> 
> Swapped over to a neighbors well this evening (thank goodness for good friends and crossover pipes!) and flushed all the lines as best I could. Tomorrow I've got to finish the job. Oh, and the drain on the 2 year old hot water heater is broke...
> 
> I'm through with 2018...2019 is gonna be better....I'm claiming it now!
> 
> Y'all be blessed and have a good night. No coffee for me in the to go cup...just Sprite and saltines, please.


Did you take the sample at the pressure tank?


----------



## crehberg

SRSLADE said:


> Did you take the sample at the pressure tank?


I took multiple samples. Pressure tank,water inlet of house,and kitchen sink (per UGA orders).


----------



## Cornhusker

Went to the grade school Christmas program last night, and what a zoo.
They moved it to the high school this year, preschool in the south gym, K-8 in the north gym.
The south gym had about half the seating they needed, so a lot of us had to stand through the preschoolers performance.
One little boy freaked out and ran screaming to his dad. 
Got done in there, then we tromped off to the north gym which was already filling up fast.
We did manage to get a good seat.
For a town of around 800 people, they turn out for everything. I estimate over 600 people showed up to watch less than 100 kids sing\lip-sync Holiday songs.


----------



## MO_cows

What started out as a celebratory dinner tonight went downhill fast. Found out a friend I had lost touch with for a few years died yesterday. Then as the gathering was breaking up, one of the elders had a medical problem and got transported out on a stretcher. Poor kids, puts a real damper on your wedding night when your grandpa goes to the hospital from your reception dinner.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie took tomorrow off work so we will both make 7 dozen peanut butter blossom cookies. Mr. Pixie is a smart man. 

The dental work is much better except for where they put the two injections in my jaw, that still hurts a bit. But I'll live, and I have my fingers crossed that I won't lose the temporary crown and have to go have it put back on.

My Christmas shopping is done, I still have to wrap the little things that I bought so the grands would have something to open. The big things are gift cards for activities, and new really fast sleds. Mr. Pixie hit the trifecta for nurses- Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Years off- not requested, just his normal days off. It's only taken 15 years. So we'll get to spend the day with New York Pixies.


----------



## po boy

What Is the shipping Cost Of a dozen of those cookies?


----------



## keenataz

Irish Pixie said:


> Mr. Pixie took tomorrow off work so we will both make 7 dozen peanut butter blossom cookies. Mr. Pixie is a smart man.
> 
> The dental work is much better except for where they put the two injections in my jaw, that still hurts a bit. But I'll live, and I have my fingers crossed that I won't lose the temporary crown and have to go have it put back on.
> 
> My Christmas shopping is done, I still have to wrap the little things that I bought so the grands would have something to open. The big things are gift cards for activities, and new really fast sleds. Mr. Pixie hit the trifecta for nurses- Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Years off- not requested, just his normal days off. It's only taken 15 years. So we'll get to spend the day with New York Pixies.


I like peanut butter cookies, just saying

True story, about 10 years ago we got fast sleds for the kids. Dad thought he would be cool and zoom down the hill. Dad ended up with fractured tail bone and concussion. Das was not cool


----------



## Farmer Dave

Good morning everyone, I'm having my morning coffee and thought I'd see what was going on here. Don't get on here much anymore. I see there have been 8,216 posts since the last time I logged on. I hope all you are doing well and have a safe and happy holiday and New Year.


----------



## crehberg

Farmer Dave said:


> Good morning everyone, I'm having my morning coffee and thought I'd see what was going on here. Don't get on here much anymore. I see there have been 8,216 posts since the last time I logged on. I hope all you are doing well and have a safe and happy holiday and New Year.


Good to see ya Dave. Happy holidays to you as well!


----------



## Irish Pixie

po boy said:


> What Is the shipping Cost Of a dozen of those cookies?





keenataz said:


> I like peanut butter cookies, just saying
> 
> True story, about 10 years ago we got fast sleds for the kids. Dad thought he would be cool and zoom down the hill. Dad ended up with fractured tail bone and concussion. Das was not cool


You guys would have to come to New Yawk for the cookies. 

And think good thoughts that Nonnie and Papa aren't maimed by the really fast sleds, I'm sure if there is snow we'll have to try them out. Even if not maimed, I will feel like I've been hit by a truck...


----------



## po boy

Irish Pixie said:


> You guys would have to come to New Yawk for the cookies.
> 
> And think good thoughts that Nonnie and Papa aren't maimed by the really fast sleds, I'm sure if there is snow we'll have to try them out. Even if not maimed, I will feel like I've been hit by a truck...


Just let me know about 12 hours before the next batch comes out of the oven


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is cookie day! 

I also have to get everything around for my friend who's coming in to take care of the dog and cats, because we're going on an escape weekend for Mr. Pixie's 61st birthday tomorrow. 

There's a chance of an "ice event" on Sunday, so we'll make sure there is rock salt on the porch for easy access when we get back.


----------



## Grey Mare

I am getting my list of cookies in order for Christmas...we get out of school the day before so I will be baking a lot the day before and the day of....the two cookies that are always requested are soft baked homemade chocolate chip and pecan dreams. Then I usually make chocolate and caramel chip cookies, peanut butter, and spice cookies.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The cookies are done! with a smidge over two dozen extra. I'll give a dozen to my friend who's watching the dogs and cats this weekend, along with the rest of the Hershey Kisses. Those do not need to be in the house.  We'll freeze the rest in cute bags until the 19th. 

Ginormous pork chops on the grill, I'll start the brown butter gnocchi shortly. Yum. Time for a cocktail or two.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Today was a very Mondayish Friday.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is Mr. Pixie's 61st birthday, and we'll be heading out on our escape weekend around noon or so. Lunch at a poke/noodle shop, strolling around, some shopping, maybe a movie, dinner at a Brazilian steakhouse, and the room has an in suite hot tub. Pretty much the perfect day for my partner. Back to reality tomorrow evening.


----------



## Cornhusker

The weather was pretty decent this weekend, so I worked on replacing windows.
I could have been done Saturday, but my brother-in-law showed up at noon already drinking, so that put me behind. 
I thought maybe I'd just keep working while he was there, but he wanted to help, so I took a "break" to visit with him.
Got the rest of the kitchen windows in yesterday, so now all I have to do is insulation, caulking and trim.


----------



## crehberg

1 am browsing HT....y'all get me a fresh pot of joe going for the morning...I'm gonna need it...

Still dealing with digestive issues that won't go away. Ah, the joys of sickness in the holiday season...all the doctors are on vacation...


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> 1 am browsing HT....y'all get me a fresh pot of joe going for the morning...I'm gonna need it...
> 
> Still dealing with digestive issues that won't go away. Ah, the joys of sickness in the holiday season...all the doctors are on vacation...


You need a good old-fashioned eniema! Lol jk


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> 1 am browsing HT....y'all get me a fresh pot of joe going for the morning...I'm gonna need it...
> 
> Still dealing with digestive issues that won't go away. Ah, the joys of sickness in the holiday season...all the doctors are on vacation...


It wasn't a problem with your well water? Dang, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Exactly one week until Christmas.

I'm so excited.


----------



## painterswife

Only a couple of days until the shortest day of the year. That is what makes me excited. Longer days ahead.


----------



## Irish Pixie

tiffanysgallery said:


> Exactly one week until Christmas.
> 
> I'm so excited.


Eek. I have to wrap presents...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

tiffanysgallery said:


> Exactly one week until Christmas...I'm so excited.


I'm finally getting to meet my new nephew. The family is flying in for the holiday. It's going to be a good day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

tiffanysgallery said:


> I'm finally getting to meet my new nephew. The family is flying in for the holiday. It's going to be a good day.


That's wonderful.


----------



## Oregon1986

Well I have officially found my wedding dress for next fall!! Woot woot! I will order it sometime in the spring


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> It wasn't a problem with your well water? Dang, I hope you feel better soon.


Nope IP, all the tests came back clean as a whistle...


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> Nope IP, all the tests came back clean as a whistle...


So you're saying it's you?lol. I'm sorry you been sick,I hope it goes away


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Nope IP, all the tests came back clean as a whistle...


Good that the well isn't contaminated, not good for you. What is your Dr. saying?


----------



## Irish Pixie

I thought I had my sinus/allergy/ear issues cleaned up last year... Nope. I have eustachian tube dysfunction (not to be confused with erectile dysfunction) so the tubes aren't draining, and in turn causes pain in my ears that radiates along my jaw. 

I was treating it with decongestants (the kind that make you submit your license and first born child), and allergy meds. The Dr. had an alarmed face and told me my blood pressure was 160/90, it's usually near perfect. He told me to switch to Afrin (OTC) nasal spray, xyzal (antihistamine) at night, use heat, and huff Vick's Vaporub. I thought he was nuts, but this works as well as all the blood pressure raising meds did. My ears still aren't draining like they should, but I don't want to use an ice pick on them either. 

I am sick and tired of being sick and tired! - Fannie Lou Hamer


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> Good that the well isn't contaminated, not good for you. What is your Dr. saying?


Waiting for my third drs appointment right now...I'll let you know IP!


----------



## emdeengee

Irish Pixie said:


> I thought I had my sinus/allergy/ear issues cleaned up last year... Nope. I have eustachian tube dysfunction (not to be confused with erectile dysfunction) so the tubes aren't draining, and in turn causes pain in my ears that radiates along my jaw.
> 
> I was treating it with decongestants (the kind that make you submit your license and first born child), and allergy meds. The Dr. had an alarmed face and told me my blood pressure was 160/90, it's usually near perfect. He told me to switch to Afrin (OTC) nasal spray, xyzal (antihistamine) at night, use heat, and huff Vick's Vaporub. I thought he was nuts, but this works as well as all the blood pressure raising meds did. My ears still aren't draining like they should, but I don't want to use an ice pick on them either.
> 
> I am sick and tired of being sick and tired! - Fannie Lou Hamer


Two things that have helped my husband:

Nose strips that you wear at night to open your nose and improve breathing. This was to stop his snoring and snuffling but seems to have helped his sinus and ears.

There is an exercise that you can do if you have Benign Positional Vertigo or Menieres Disease. Lie on you bed - head flat on mattress. Turn head to the left and hold for three minutes. Turn head to the right and hold for three minutes. Repeat. Shift your position so that your head is hanging off the bed. Turn head to left and hold. Repeat turning your head to right. You should feel a draining or at least a reduction in pressure. 

This has worked great for me (BPVertigo) and my husband (Menieres). Worth a try.


----------



## Irish Pixie

emdeengee said:


> Two things that have helped my husband:
> 
> Nose strips that you wear at night to open your nose and improve breathing. This was to stop his snoring and snuffling but seems to have helped his sinus and ears.
> 
> There is an exercise that you can do if you have Benign Positional Vertigo or Menieres Disease. Lie on you bed - head flat on mattress. Turn head to the left and hold for three minutes. Turn head to the right and hold for three minutes. Repeat. Shift your position so that your head is hanging off the bed. Turn head to left and hold. Repeat turning your head to right. You should feel a draining or at least a reduction in pressure.
> 
> This has worked great for me (BPVertigo) and my husband (Menieres). Worth a try.


Thank you. I'll will try this immediately.

ETA: It worked! I don't think it drained them completely, but the pain is so much better. Thank you.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Spent the morning tidying and organizing my new kitchen.


----------



## crehberg

Looking good Alice!

IP, I hope you feel better soon. I know that sinus stuff ain't no fun.

Still nothing on the intestine front. Drs all seem convinced it's a long running virus which I just so happened to get on top of a bug. Don't know.. all I know is when the Dr told me 6-8 weeks until I feel better I must have given him a real bad look...cause he sure hauled tail in a hurry!


----------



## painterswife

Alice In TX/MO said:


> View attachment 72462
> View attachment 72464
> View attachment 72466
> Spent the morning tidying and organizing my new kitchen.


I would put a microwave in the pantry and an instant pot on the counter.


----------



## emdeengee

crehberg said:


> Still nothing on the intestine front. Drs all seem convinced it's a long running virus which I just so happened to get on top of a bug. Don't know.. all I know is when the Dr told me 6-8 weeks until I feel better I must have given him a real bad look...cause he sure hauled tail in a hurry!



Any chance that you drank or accidentally swallowed unsafe water as in drinking from a stream or while swimming? The sickest my husband has ever been was when he got Giradia (also known as Beaver Fever). Depending on where you live the Doctors might not think to test for this as it is a parasite.


----------



## crehberg

emdeengee said:


> Any chance that you drank or accidentally swallowed unsafe water as in drinking from a stream or while swimming? The sickest my husband has ever been was when he got Giradia (also known as Beaver Fever). Depending on where you live the Doctors might not think to test for this as it is a parasite.


I have been racking my brain, I promise. Haven't swam in 10 years....haven't been camping since 07.....I really don't know at this point. They're sending off more tests but as of right now I'm stuck waiting it out...


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's Christmas cookies for breakfast day! Mr. Pixie brought home the bounty from the cookie exchange, and there are some talented bakers in his department. The delicate cookie with a superior lemon filling is my favorite, followed by a rolled and sliced cinnamony type. I was a bit disappointed that no one made kolachi cookies, but they are a pain and I can pick some up from the Ukrainian grandma store downtown. 

It's out and about day so I best get in gear.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Nope IP, all the tests came back clean as a whistle...


I just thought of something- have you tried probiotics? We take them if we're on meds that upset the digestive system, and they help. Worth a try.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> I just thought of something- have you tried probiotics? We take them if we're on meds that upset the digestive system, and they help. Worth a try.


Thanks for the suggestion IP...yep, doc has had me on em about two weeks.


----------



## keenataz

Weird day here, my wife’s 99 year old grandmother died today by assisted suicide. It’s what she wanted and was expected, but still......


----------



## painterswife

keenataz said:


> Weird day here, my wife’s 99 year old grandmother died today by assisted suicide. It’s what she wanted and was expected, but still......


I respect her choice. Everyone should be able to choose their time. Just before Xmas is a hard time though.


----------



## keenataz

painterswife said:


> I respect her choice. Everyone should be able to choose their time. Just before Xmas is a hard time though.


It is, but she was so ready to go. Once the ten day final waiting period was done, so was she


----------



## Irish Pixie

keenataz said:


> Weird day here, my wife’s 99 year old grandmother died today by assisted suicide. It’s what she wanted and was expected, but still......


I'm sorry for your family's loss. I imagine it is odd, and bittersweet.


----------



## [email protected]

Alice, I like your kitchen. especially the cupboards all the way to the ceiling. no wasted space of a soffit..
No microwave, No fancy pots.. 
All cooked-from-scratch meals from now on , eh?
I built an open shelf pantry along one wall like that.
However, I framed it for doors just in case we ever want to close it in. but after 35 years, it is still open

I don't think I could do assisted suicide.. or any kind.
I always want to see what tomorrow will bring..
I think my wife could, though. She is so worried about becoming old and disabled..


----------



## emdeengee

keenataz said:


> Weird day here, my wife’s 99 year old grandmother died today by assisted suicide. It’s what she wanted and was expected, but still......


I am very sorry for your loss - death is hard no matter the circumstances. You can comfort yourself in the knowledge that she died peacefully and when she wanted. Personally I am grateful that we have assisted death. I had the great privilege of calling Gloria Taylor my friend and although we were separated by thousands of kilometers we spoke all the time during her long fight to make assisted death legal in Canada. I learned a lot and am grateful that this will be an option for me.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I think assisted suicide should be a right in every state.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> I respect her choice. Everyone should be able to choose their time. Just before Xmas is a hard time though.


I choose July 4th 2083 
I debate back and forth with myself on this.
If someone is suffering, maybe they should be able to check out when they want.
At least the assisted way isn't messy.
I read the autopsy on my brother-in-law, and it seemed a bit gruesome.


----------



## Cornhusker

keenataz said:


> Weird day here, my wife’s 99 year old grandmother died today by assisted suicide. It’s what she wanted and was expected, but still......


Sorry for your loss


----------



## Cornhusker

Alice In TX/MO said:


> View attachment 72462
> View attachment 72464
> View attachment 72466
> Spent the morning tidying and organizing my new kitchen.


I really like your kitchen. The white cabinets look good against the dark floor.


----------



## emdeengee

crehberg said:


> I have been racking my brain, I promise. Haven't swam in 10 years....haven't been camping since 07.....I really don't know at this point. They're sending off more tests but as of right now I'm stuck waiting it out...


Unfortunately giardia does not only thrive in water but in soil and contaminated foods - it is animal and human fecal borne. Can be passed on even through changing diapers. And hot tubs.  Dogs and cats also get it but you cannot get it from their saliva as this is a different type. 

I hope the tests come back to confirm something. Nothing worse than being ill and not knowing what is going on.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

keenataz said:


> Weird day here, my wife’s 99 year old grandmother died today by assisted suicide. It’s what she wanted and was expected, but still......


I'm sorry for your and your wife's loss.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is catch up on housework and paperwork day. Yay! 

We have an over full 'fridge so it's leftovers for supper, I have my eye on the delightful beef stew. 

The SoCal Pixie FaceTimed me last night, she said that her Louisiana born husband and brother in law insist that her 4WD Durango needs snow chains for when they go to Lake Tahoe skiing next weekend. She tried to explain that she lived in upstate NY and had never even seen snow chains. Plus they'll be making snow for the slopes. Nope, they need chains. I asked where in SoCal you even buy snow chains, and she replied, "Amazon". LOL


----------



## oneraddad

4WD won't cut it if chains or M/S tires are required and chains are expensive on the passes. A new law says if your tires don't say mud and snow on the sidewall of your 4WD you better have chains.


----------



## Irish Pixie

oneraddad said:


> 4WD won't cut it if chains or M/S tires are required and chains are expensive on the passes. A new law says if your tires don't say mud and snow on the sidewall of your 4WD you better have chains.


Thank you. I'll tell her about the new law.


----------



## painterswife

Today will be a puttering day. That is a day when I do different chores depending on what I feel like doing. Some cleaning, maybe change the water filter in the crawl space, some organizing in the shop. We have a Xmas party to go to later as well.


----------



## MO_cows

Had a nice Christmas Eve Eve with DGD and DSIL. We did dinner and a movie, went to see Mary Poppins Returns. The theatre seats were all power recliners, that was a new one for me.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I just found out that we're hosting a sleepover tomorrow night, our oldest daughter and the grands. Apparently our son in law is hosting a video game get together with his buddies, but forgot to tell our daughter until this morning. 

I have to pick up milk, cereal, and snacks. We'll watch movies and snuggle.


----------



## newfieannie

got caught in the storm today. like a fool I listened to the weather reporter that said it wouldn't start until later tonight. I stopped at the grocery store on the way home not a sign of anything. this was 1130. next thing I know people were coming in saying there was a blizzard. so many were saying they didn't know how they would get home with no snow tires and not even all weather. just summer.

I checked out as fast as I could. had to scrape off the windshield of ice. people were sliding about left and right. took me 30 min what usually takes about 5. thank goodness I had good snow tires on. supposed to all change to rain tonight so I wont bother shovelling the driveway.

I feel awful about it because I always make sure never to be out in weather like this. all I really went out for was to get batteries for the controls on my electric bed and I could have robbed something else for that.~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Some of these storms confuse the weather folks.


----------



## haypoint

newfieannie said:


> I checked out as fast as I could. had to scrape off the windshield of ice. people were sliding about left and right. took me 30 min what usually takes about 5. thank goodness I had good snow tires on. supposed to all change to rain tonight so I wont bother shovelling the driveway.


----------



## MO_cows

Got together with DS family this afternoon, the "ready made" grandkids and great grandkids. DS smoked a ham and a turkey. Some good sides and excellent desserts. Ever heard of Elvis cake? I hadn't, but it sure is good. The oldest granddaughter made DH a novelty clock for his man cave. Man cave time can now be described as quarter til Coors, half past Bud, etc.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The sleepover (our oldest daughter and three grands) was moved to a local motel with a pool, cuz it's just more fun than Nonnie's house. 

Between the pool, jacuzzi, and sleeping with my grand daughter on an uncomfortable bed, I'm whipped. They had a lot of fun, and so did their daddy watching the UFC Championship and playing video games so it was worth the two days I'm going to feel like a truck hit me.


----------



## Cornhusker

Got the news that a young lady we know died.
I work with her dad, and she used to work for us when she was in high school.
Not sure what happened yet, apparently she was having emergency surgery and passed away during that.
She had just turned 30, leaves behind her husband, a little girl and a little boy as well as her parents and grandparents.
Please share a prayer or a kind thought for her family.
Aside from that, it's 9° this morning, wind is blowing and baby, it's cold outside.
Took the pup out this morning, and he didn't waste any time. He did his business, emptied front and rear tanks and we headed for the house.
He likes to stand over the heater when we get in.
Hope everyone has a safe and happy New Year


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking good thoughts for the family.


----------



## diltine

Just celebrated the new year and everybody is sleeping now. I can still hear some fireworks from farther distance but the town is quieter now. I can't sleep due to flu so I decided to browse online including this forum. I hope this flu season will end soon.


----------



## crehberg

Cornhusker said:


> Got the news that a young lady we know died.
> I work with her dad, and she used to work for us when she was in high school.
> Not sure what happened yet, apparently she was having emergency surgery and passed away during that.
> She had just turned 30, leaves behind her husband, a little girl and a little boy as well as her parents and grandparents.
> Please share a prayer or a kind thought for her family.
> Aside from that, it's 9° this morning, wind is blowing and baby, it's cold outside.
> Took the pup out this morning, and he didn't waste any time. He did his business, emptied front and rear tanks and we headed for the house.
> He likes to stand over the heater when we get in.
> Hope everyone has a safe and happy New Year


Praying for them CH.


----------



## IndyDave

Irish Pixie said:


> The sleepover (our oldest daughter and three grands) was moved to a local motel with a pool, cuz it's just more fun than Nonnie's house.
> 
> Between the pool, jacuzzi, and sleeping with my grand daughter on an uncomfortable bed, I'm whipped. They had a lot of fun, and so did their daddy watching the UFC Championship and playing video games so it was worth the two days I'm going to feel like a truck hit me.


This sounds about right--loving every minute of this precious time even if your soul wants to get out and push by the time it's over!


----------



## MO_cows

Putting one of my Christmas presents to use for New Year's Eve...


----------



## Irish Pixie

That looks very interesting, MO cows. I just read a review, and I need to try it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I had the permanent crown put in yesterday, hopefully ending my dental problems for the year. Fingers crossed. One of Mr. Pixie's hearing aids went on the fritz right before Christmas, it's what happens when they get wet often enough, and thank all the rocks and trees it should be back soon. Think good thoughts for sooner rather than later. I'm back to repeating everything three times. 

Today is out and about day, errands, grocery shopping, and date lunch. 

I thought it was the end for Mr. Pixie's special 14 year old cat, she hadn't been eating well (even when tempted with her favorites) for almost a week. Yesterday I decided I'd have the talk with Mr. Pixie about her quality of life today on his day off, and in the afternoon she ate two full cans of Fancy Feast pate, and a container of Lil Soups for geriatric cats. This morning she's batting a catnip mouse all over the kitchen floor. It's a good thing. 

I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## painterswife

A cold week here. That means more time spent inside where my toes are toasty warm. Will make a bit of a shopping trip this afternoon to stock up on chicken feed and some groceries. Hubby will be back on the job next week. More snow on the way starting tomorrow. I am very happy that the electric start works on the snow blower. It makes a huge difference.

Might start some tomato seeds over the weekend if I remember to get some starter mix.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie's hearing aid is ready! The sad part is they can't get him in until Tuesday to adjust them... It is something to think forward to tho.


----------



## survival49

Weather sucks again on Whidbey Island, Washington. Light rain and 27 mph winds, oh and cloudy as Mordor. But there is lots
of work to do so.....


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's a dismal, dreary, raining, mud filled day in upstate New York. It's just cold enough to make the cabin damp and cool, the wood stove is working well for that tho. The two old cats and the deaf as a post beagle are laying in front of it soaking up the warm. 

I think I will up my time on the treadmill a bit, do the ironing I've let build up, change the sheets on my bed to fleece, and do a bit of housework. Or I'll curl up in a recliner by the fire and work on an afghan... It's one of _those_ days.


----------



## IndyDave

Irish Pixie said:


> It's a dismal, dreary, raining, mud filled day in upstate New York. It's just cold enough to make the cabin damp and cool, the wood stove is working well for that tho. The two old cats and the deaf as a post beagle are laying in front of it soaking up the warm.
> 
> I think I will up my time on the treadmill a bit, do the ironing I've let build up, change the sheets on my bed to fleece, and do a bit of housework. Or I'll curl up in a recliner by the fire and work on an afghan... It's one of _those_ days.


Sometimes we can learn lessons on how to live a good life from our animals!


----------



## 101pigs

survival49 said:


> Weather sucks again on Whidbey Island, Washington. Light rain and 27 mph winds, oh and cloudy as Mordor. But there is lots
> of work to do so.....


Rains a lot in that area i think. I lived and worked at ARCO and retired from there. Love the fishing in that area. 
Best,
Gerold.


----------



## painterswife

5 inches of snow so far. I expect close to another five or more. They said three to five, we're past that so far. Going to work in the shop today. We got two nice 8 foot stainless steel countertops out of a job and we're going to figure out where to put them and what cabinets we are going to put underneath. I am also wiring up some Led tube lights fixtures I made.


----------



## IndyDave

Sounds like a busy and productive day shaping up!


----------



## Cornhusker

Was near 60° here yesterday, and near 50 today.
I started to put in a new window, and it's 3/4 of an inch too tall, and over an inch taller than what I ordered.
Tempted to send it back, but I'll probably just make it work


----------



## painterswife

Shoveling is hard work so I am glad we have a snowblower. It cuts a three hour job down to about an hour. It is still hard work though. Heavy wet snow. More coming tomorrow. The roads will be crappy.


----------



## painterswife

I just was looking up at the top pasture. It is over two feet deep but I can see the mares have made a trip up the hill for a run.  Must have been hard work for them but they love fresh snow and a good roll in it.


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> I just was looking up at the top pasture. It is over two feet deep but I can see the mares have made a trip up the hill for a run.  Must have been hard work for them but they love fresh snow and a good roll in it.


PW, I imagine you have mentioned it, but what breed is your Avatar dog? Border Collie.

Our 2018 rainfall was within a half inch of breaking the 70 year record. My yard has been mush.
Sunny today and in the 60's. Decided to clean the shop up some and built a lop sided bluebird house. A spider bit me on the finger while looking for a power strip. Guess my finger will grow back .


----------



## painterswife

po boy said:


> PW, I imagine you have mentioned it, but what breed is your Avatar dog? Border Collie.
> 
> Our 2018 rainfall was within a half inch of breaking the 70 year record. My yard has been mush.
> Sunny today and in the 60's. Decided to clean the shop up some and built a lop sided bluebird house. A spider bit me on the finger while looking for a power strip. Guess my finger will grow back .


Aussie. Only Australian shepherds for me.


----------



## Irish Pixie

po boy said:


> PW, I imagine you have mentioned it, but what breed is your Avatar dog? Border Collie.
> 
> Our 2018 rainfall was within a half inch of breaking the 70 year record. My yard has been mush.
> Sunny today and in the 60's. Decided to clean the shop up some and built a lop sided bluebird house. A spider bit me on the finger while looking for a power strip. Guess my finger will grow back .


I hope it was a radioactive spider.  I'd love super powers. 

We had the 2nd highest rainfall this year since they started recording it, 48.something inches. It was a horrendous year...


----------



## po boy

Irish Pixie said:


> I hope it was a radioactive spider.  I'd love super powers.
> 
> We had the 2nd highest rainfall this year since they started recording it, 48.something inches. It was a horrendous year...


No idea what it was, but it had a bad attitude!
We had 69.5 inches!


----------



## Irish Pixie

po boy said:


> No idea what it was, but it had a bad attitude!
> We had 69.5 inches!


I hope it gives you super powers and not an infection. 

That's a lot of rain, too much rain.


----------



## Irish Pixie

There is a weather advisory for a "wintry mix" tonight, which is just a euphemism for ice. Gah.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> There is a weather advisory for a "wintry mix" tonight, which is just a euphemism for ice. Gah.


Is now a bad time to rub in that our high today is 70?

Be safe out there IP!


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Is now a bad time to rub in that our high today is 70?
> 
> Be safe out there IP!


How are you feeling? 

It's supposed to change over to rain in the morning, so we'll be OK to travel for Mr. Pixie's hearing aid. And that is really all that matters right now...


----------



## LT2108

coffee brewing....... how is everyone


----------



## Evons hubby

LT2108 said:


> coffee brewing....... how is everyone


Got bad news today, my Yvonne got the results back on a biopsy.... Looks like chemo is in order. Possibly more, she is scheduled to go over options with the oncologist later this week.


----------



## painterswife

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Got bad news today, my Yvonne got the results back on a biopsy.... Looks like chemo is in order. Possibly more, she is scheduled to go over options with the oncologist later this week.


I am sorry to hear that. Please let her know that your HT friends will be hoping and I am sure praying for better news.


----------



## no really

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Got bad news today, my Yvonne got the results back on a biopsy.... Looks like chemo is in order. Possibly more, she is scheduled to go over options with the oncologist later this week.


Hope things will go well for her sending good thoughts to all of ya'll.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Got bad news today, my Yvonne got the results back on a biopsy.... Looks like chemo is in order. Possibly more, she is scheduled to go over options with the oncologist later this week.


I'm sorry that you and Yvonne are going to have to go through this. I truly hope it goes well, and with the least amount of discomfort.


----------



## Evons hubby

painterswife said:


> I am sorry to hear that. Please let her know that your HT friends will be hoping and I am sure praying for better news.


Thank you for that. It's nice to know others are pulling for you when the wheels fall off.


----------



## Evons hubby

no really said:


> Hope things will go well for her sending good thoughts to all of ya'll.


Thank you.


----------



## painterswife

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Thank you for that. It's nice to know others are pulling for you when the wheels fall off.


No matter how much we quibble, I and others don't want you or your much better half ( ) to have problems


----------



## Evons hubby

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm sorry that you and Yvonne are going to have to go through this. I truly hope it goes well, and with the least amount of discomfort.


Thank you for your kind words. Yeah, it's going to be unpleasant, but we have it to do. I have confidence that it will go well. We have made a lot of progress with treatments over the last twenty years. She really don't deserve this. But then nobody does. Again, thanks for the kind words and positive thoughts.


----------



## Evons hubby

painterswife said:


> No matter how much we quibble, I and others don't want you or your much better half ( ) to have problems


I know that, I hope you know that's a two way street.


----------



## po boy

Sorry to hear that YH. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Evons hubby

po boy said:


> Sorry to hear that YH. Hope all goes well.


Thank you.


----------



## Cornhusker

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Got bad news today, my Yvonne got the results back on a biopsy.... Looks like chemo is in order. Possibly more, she is scheduled to go over options with the oncologist later this week.


Sorry to hear that YH
Hope it goes well.


----------



## MO_cows

We always seem to have a January thaw, but this year it's been a long one. Been hitting 60 and with the sun, comfortable outside without a jacket. When the cold and snow comes back it's going to hurt. Have seen motorcycles out the last few days.


----------



## MO_cows

Best wishes for Yvonne. I know 2 people going thru chemo right now. Cancer is the plague of our times.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Got bad news today, my Yvonne got the results back on a biopsy.... Looks like chemo is in order. Possibly more, she is scheduled to go over options with the oncologist later this week.


I'm sorry to hear this. If at all possible, go to the Vanderbilt Sarah Cannon Care and Research Center in Nashville. It's excellent. BG is good, but it's not the best of the best. I've learned this from the locals and later from my families personal experiences.


----------



## crehberg

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Got bad news today, my Yvonne got the results back on a biopsy.... Looks like chemo is in order. Possibly more, she is scheduled to go over options with the oncologist later this week.


YH, hugs for you and the boss both. Praying for y'all.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> How are you feeling?
> 
> It's supposed to change over to rain in the morning, so we'll be OK to travel for Mr. Pixie's hearing aid. And that is really all that matters right now...


I am currently in holding mode. I have another appointment Wednesday with a different gastroenterologist. 

Prostate infection probably isn't helping matters any either. Wonderful time to have my first one!

Hope y'all are doing well IP.


----------



## Evons hubby

tiffanysgallery said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. If at all possible, go to the Vanderbilt Sarah Cannon Care and Research Center in Nashville. It's excellent. BG is good, but it's not the best of the best. I've learned this from the locals and later from my families personal experiences.


Yeah, we've dealt with Vanderbilt in the past. Really top notch outfit. Had a long time freind of mine come and live with us his last year after they pulled a walnut sized tumor out of his brain down at vandy.


----------



## Evons hubby

crehberg said:


> I am currently in holding mode. I have another appointment Wednesday with a different gastroenterologist.
> 
> Prostate infection probably isn't helping matters any either. Wonderful time to have my first one!
> 
> Hope y'all are doing well IP.


I had one of those once.... (Prostate infection) Nasty thing to go through. I was 19 at the time, laid me up in the hospital for ten days! Hope you get back on your feet soon!


----------



## Evons hubby

crehberg said:


> YH, hugs for you and the boss both. Praying for y'all.


Thanks, we appreciate everyone's concerns and prayers all always welcome. When dealing with cancer we can use all the help we can get.


----------



## Evons hubby

MO_cows said:


> Best wishes for Yvonne. I know 2 people going thru chemo right now. Cancer is the plague of our times.


Thanks, it seems like everyone either has it or knows someone who does. We've lost two people in our group to cancer in just the past month. I just finished radiation treatments myself in September.


----------



## Evons hubby

Cornhusker said:


> Sorry to hear that YH
> Hope it goes well.


Thanks corny, I'm sure we will get thru this fine. Gotta keep a positive attitude.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> I am currently in holding mode. I have another appointment Wednesday with a different gastroenterologist.
> 
> Prostate infection probably isn't helping matters any either. Wonderful time to have my first one!
> 
> Hope y'all are doing well IP.


Dang. You have too much going on, let us know about the appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mini road trip day! We're heading to Mr. Pixie's hearing aid app't (Yay!) in a bit, after that we'll drive into the Finger Lakes for lunch. We'll pick up some groceries on the way home.


----------



## painterswife

It was minus 2 this morning. That is good for the roads. The blowing has stopped. Avalanche danger though is up high with all the wind blown cornices. One highway was closed yesterday when an avalanche came down.


----------



## Cornhusker

We had wind gusts to over 70 mph last night, but it was 27° and the wind was blowing 17 mph when I got up, so it'll probably be fairly nice today.
The 10 day forecast calls for temps in the 40s and 50s with no moisture.
So far aside from a few cold days and some wind, it's been a mild winter.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's not cold today, Siri says it's 32 degrees right now, but it's windy and we're getting lake effect snow. If you happen to be in a band, you can get a lot of snow in a hurry. 

Starting tomorrow the temps are dropping into pretty dang cold, teens/low 20s days and lower at night. Doesn't look like below zero cold tho. 

The cold means the mud is frozen and I don't have to wipe off eight dog feet four or five times a day so they don't track up the floor. That's a very good thing.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> Dang. You have too much going on, let us know about the appointment tomorrow.


Survey says......ulcer.

Apparently all the antibiotics I've been on over the years, along with years of stress, and some "not so smart" eating and drinking decisions as a young man (large pizzas plus a 12 pack as a college student back in the day) has led them to believe that's where I'm at.

Medicine for 3 weeks, follow up, schedule for a "scoping". Joy. Praying that's all that is wrong.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Survey says......ulcer.
> 
> Apparently all the antibiotics I've been on over the years, along with years of stress, and some "not so smart" eating and drinking decisions as a young man (large pizzas plus a 12 pack as a college student back in the day) has led them to believe that's where I'm at.
> 
> Medicine for 3 weeks, follow up, schedule for a "scoping". Joy. Praying that's all that is wrong.


Fingers crossed. That would be a quick and fairly easy fix.


----------



## LT2108

coffee brewing, snowy and windy, 16 hour shift tonight


----------



## Cornhusker

Headed for 57° today with no wind and snow tomorrow.
Been very mild for this time of year.
Leaving work around 9:00 tomorrow morning for the funeral, but all things considered, I'd rather work.
I really dislike funerals.


----------



## emdeengee

Minus 31 Celsius today - minus 24 Fahrenheit - with a wind chill last night of minus 43 Celsius. But a beautiful sunny day. All the pets were in bed with us last night except for the 150 lb dog who has enough fur to keep him warm no matter the temperature. 

Sorry about the ulcer diagnosis, crehburg. My Mom had them for years and it is very painful. Hope they get you on the right meds ASAP. Whenever I get a diagnosis or prescription I always go to the online Mayo Clinic site as they explain everything from what it is to symptoms to treatment to lifestyle and alternative medicine in a way that the non-medical person can really understand.

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/peptic-ulcer/symptoms-causes/syc-20354223


----------



## newfieannie

lost my younger sis last night in Ontario. doctors couldn't understand why she went downhill so fast. we all know though. ever since her husband passed she willed herself to be with him. she was kissing his pic just before and saying
"it wont be long now dear and i'll be with you". her husband was so good to her same as mine was to me.

difference in us though I just never felt the need to join him. I want to live as long as possible. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Sorry for your loss newfieannie.


----------



## painterswife

Newfieannie. I am so sorry.


----------



## Cornhusker

newfieannie said:


> lost my younger sis last night in Ontario. doctors couldn't understand why she went downhill so fast. we all know though. ever since her husband passed she willed herself to be with him. she was kissing his pic just before and saying
> "it wont be long now dear and i'll be with you". her husband was so good to her same as mine was to me.
> 
> difference in us though I just never felt the need to join him. I want to live as long as possible. ~Georgia


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## painterswife

We got a new - used dishwasher yesterday off a job. Barely used, all stainless steel. Also got a bunch of shelving and drawers from the kitchen demo. There is a beauty of a double wall oven, a Viking range top, and some refrigerators as well. We just do not have room or a use for them.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm sorry for your loss newfieannie.

It's still bitterly cold and windy here, and will be through early next week. I still don't feel well, sinuses and ears again. Hopefully today is better.


----------



## oneraddad

newfieannie said:


> lost my younger sis last night in Ontario. doctors couldn't understand why she went downhill so fast. we all know though. ever since her husband passed she willed herself to be with him. she was kissing his pic just before and saying
> "it wont be long now dear and i'll be with you". her husband was so good to her same as mine was to me.
> 
> difference in us though I just never felt the need to join him. I want to live as long as possible. ~Georgia



That's terrible, Georgia. I'm sad for your loss


----------



## keenataz

On Tuesday moring it was -28 celcius. This morning it was +4.

Weird weather


----------



## ydderf

+2 C here it is light out but no sunlight. The mountain is in the way. FEB.12ish if it is not cloudy is the first day of 2019 we get direct sunlight. I've only plowed snow once this winter YAHOO.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Heading to the Dallas area to an antique/flea market.


----------



## roadless

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Heading to the Dallas area to an antique/flea market.


Love poking around flea markets! 
Enjoy, hope ya find some treasures.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

newfieannie said:


> lost my younger sis last night in Ontario. doctors couldn't understand why she went downhill so fast. we all know though. ever since her husband passed she willed herself to be with him. she was kissing his pic just before and saying
> "it wont be long now dear and i'll be with you". her husband was so good to her same as mine was to me.
> 
> difference in us though I just never felt the need to join him. I want to live as long as possible. ~Georgia


I'm so sorry for your loss, Georgia


----------



## painterswife

Almost 39 degrees.  Waiting to see if the snow will come off the barn roof.


----------



## alida

newfieannie said:


> lost my younger sis last night in Ontario. doctors couldn't understand why she went downhill so fast. we all know though. ever since her husband passed she willed herself to be with him. she was kissing his pic just before and saying
> "it wont be long now dear and i'll be with you". her husband was so good to her same as mine was to me.
> 
> difference in us though I just never felt the need to join him. I want to live as long as possible. ~Georgia


I am so sorry to read this Georgia; my sympathies to you.


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> Survey says......ulcer.
> 
> Apparently all the antibiotics I've been on over the years, along with years of stress, and some "not so smart" eating and drinking decisions as a young man (large pizzas plus a 12 pack as a college student back in the day) has led them to believe that's where I'm at.
> 
> Medicine for 3 weeks, follow up, schedule for a "scoping". Joy. Praying that's all that is wrong.


I'm glad you got it figured out. Ulcers can be painful. I have had a reoccuring one since i was 17 and when it acts up it really hurts


----------



## crehberg

newfieannie said:


> lost my younger sis last night in Ontario. doctors couldn't understand why she went downhill so fast. we all know though. ever since her husband passed she willed herself to be with him. she was kissing his pic just before and saying
> "it wont be long now dear and i'll be with you". her husband was so good to her same as mine was to me.
> 
> difference in us though I just never felt the need to join him. I want to live as long as possible. ~Georgia


(((hugs)))


----------



## crehberg

Cornhusker said:


> Headed for 57° today with no wind and snow tomorrow.
> Been very mild for this time of year.
> Leaving work around 9:00 tomorrow morning for the funeral, but all things considered, I'd rather work.
> I really dislike funerals.


CH, I feel ya on the funeral thing...I hope it went ok brother.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We have Mr. Pixie's holiday work party this afternoon, the good news is that it's at a decent Thai place. Now I have decide between pad Thai, drunken noodles, or mee krob. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## [email protected]

try Panang Kai.. I like it, not too hot. just a little bite


----------



## Irish Pixie

[email protected] said:


> try Panang Kai.. I like it, not too hot. just a little bite


I like curry, but I make it at home a lot so I usually have some type of noodle.


----------



## painterswife

For the last 2 hours other that posting, I have been removing the old dishwasher and installing the new one. I had to remember how to open the Jaws on the pex crimper. Actually had to watch a video. It is running a short cycle now. Will see if it leaks.


----------



## [email protected]

Pex; great invention..
a couple of years ago I removed all the copper in my house and installed pex..
we used the pex quick couplers.
tip: unroll the tubing and let it straighten out long before you start the job..
If you have a way to run hot water through it, will help.. 
or maybe some other heat.


----------



## painterswife

There was a slight leak. Fixed now and it works great. It is also way better than the old one. Quieter.


----------



## painterswife

[email protected] said:


> Pex; great invention..
> a couple of years ago I removed all the copper in my house and installed pex..
> we used the pex quick couplers.
> tip: unroll the tubing and let it straighten out long before you start the job..
> If you have a way to run hot water through it, will help..
> or maybe some other heat.


I did the entire house in pex when we built almost 20 years ago. From floor heating to all the domestic water. Just had not used those crimper in several years and forgot how they worked.


----------



## IndyDave

newfieannie said:


> lost my younger sis last night in Ontario. doctors couldn't understand why she went downhill so fast. we all know though. ever since her husband passed she willed herself to be with him. she was kissing his pic just before and saying
> "it wont be long now dear and i'll be with you". her husband was so good to her same as mine was to me.
> 
> difference in us though I just never felt the need to join him. I want to live as long as possible. ~Georgia


I am sorry to hear this. I wish you peace in a difficult time.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yesterday I heard a horrible screaming squeal from the basement, followed it to the boiler, and discovered the circulating pump was on it's way out. Thankfully, we heat primarily with wood and we can get by until tomorrow to call the repair guy. 

It's always something...


----------



## no really

Not a good start to my day. Had a slight sore throat yesterday, thought is was just the low humidity. About two in the morning up with fever, chills and body aches . Gonna make a run to the clinic in the morning, hate to go in there as flu is going around in the area. 

Now I need coffee!


----------



## MO_cows

We have about 8 inches of wet heavy snow. Yesterday when I heard the road grader coming I was glad. At first. Then he went past the house and we could see that he had the blade tipped to push the snow to our side of the road. What a schmuck. There is a mile and a half of road. All the houses are on the north side, the south side is just cropland. And yet this rocket scientist pushed the snow to the north side down the whole road. I guess good help is hard to find.


----------



## painterswife

MO_cows said:


> We have about 8 inches of wet heavy snow. Yesterday when I heard the road grader coming I was glad. At first. Then he went past the house and we could see that he had the blade tipped to push the snow to our side of the road. What a schmuck. There is a mile and a half of road. All the houses are on the north side, the south side is just cropland. And yet this rocket scientist pushed the snow to the north side down the whole road. I guess good help is hard to find.


I understand your frustration but can offer a scenario that might explain why Wind and how the snow blows. Our powers are taught to plow to the side of the road away from the normal wind. That way the snow does not blow back into the road. Other than that it may just be a power having a bad day and being a jackass.


----------



## MO_cows

painterswife said:


> I understand your frustration but can offer a scenario that might explain why Wind and how the snow blows. Our powers are taught to plow to the side of the road away from the normal wind. That way the snow does not blow back into the road. Other than that it may just be a power having a bad day and being a jackass.


Our winter wind comes out of the north. He put the snowbank on the north side of the road. This snow is so wet and heavy I don't think drifting will be an issue, but he didn't do us any favors there either. I don't think it was mean spirited, the guy just didn't think. He's just a part time contractor for the county.


----------



## newfieannie

no snow here .. just a little on the sides of the street from the last snowfall that has turned to ice. I could do with it staying like this the rest of the winter.it is cold but I'm still not complaining. remembering last summer.

definitely always something when you own a home IP. I have put enough into this place since I bought it to buy another. I guess though we can be thankful we can afford to fix stuff. so many can't.

heard from my bro last night. my sis has been cremated and mixed with her husbands ashes as she wished. come spring they are being taken to nfld and put on our mothers and dads grave.

I got a couple things accomplished today that I've been waiting for ever to get done. my last husbands remains are being taken to be buried at sea. he has been resting in their sanctuary at the base for the longest time waiting for the ship to go out. I'm not going with them in this cold weather. and ice everywhere. be different if it was summertime. they will just mail me the particulars.

I also got a replacement deed for my land. I never did get the original back from the guy I gave it to for work on the land.i was asking him for a year.i should make him pay the 20dollars it cost me. no matter I can rest a little easier now. i'll never give anyone my deed again unless I sell the land.~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was the circulating pump (I love youtube), the repair guy ordered the part and the boiler will be fixed tomorrow morning. 

I'm very happy because I loathe loading the stove at night, and for the last few years have let the boiler take care of that. Right now, even tho it's only 12 degrees I'm using the sun porch as passive solar heat, it's 80+ degrees out there. Every critter is out there taking a sun bath.


----------



## SmokeEater2

This must be the month for appliance failure. Our washer/dryer combo (one of those stack things) stopped advancing through the wash cycle because the timer motor died.

A replacement timer motor is 350+ bucks and the unit is probably 10 years old so now we're trying to decide whether it's worthwhile to fix this one or bite the bullet and buy new.


----------



## Irish Pixie

SmokeEater2 said:


> This must be the month for appliance failure. Our washer/dryer combo (one of those stack things) stopped advancing through the wash cycle because the timer motor died.
> 
> A replacement timer motor is 350+ bucks and the unit is probably 10 years old so now we're trying to decide whether it's worthwhile to fix this one or bite the bullet and buy new.


I hate that, it's easy if the repair is near what the replace price would be...


----------



## Cornhusker

Stayed home sick yesterday, I have a cold that is kicking my butt.
My boss basically told me to stay home yesterday because he's heading for Vegas today and didn't want to get sick while on vacation.
Of course, since I was stuck at home yesterday, out internet was down all day.
It does this thing once in a while where it lets you go to Facebook and Amazon, but no other web pages. I can't stream video or music or any of that stuff.
They got it running about 6:00 last night.


----------



## Clem

My former brother-in-law called me yesterday, the effluent sump pump in their septic system failed. Guys came out, pumped the tank for $300. Then gave an price of $2500 to replace pump. I went over there, took everything out, looked it over, found replacements, and got everything he's going to need.
As soon as it gets above freezing, I'll go over there and put it all together for him.

I'll be saving him $2250. Kinda hoping I'll get a little something out of it, but didn't make any demands or anything. Besides, what good are we if we can't help people once in a while. When I heard the $2500 figure, I knew they were about to get robbed.


----------



## po boy

Some time a day off is good


----------



## Oregon1986

po boy said:


> Some time a day off is good
> View attachment 73798


adorable


----------



## po boy

Oregon1986 said:


> adorable


No! cat


----------



## painterswife

Hubby scored again. More solid wood drawers. I think we are close to 40 now. More butcher block counter top and some cabinets. Lots of solid wood shelving and solid wood casing, 2 inches thick.

I think we have scored enough drawers, stainless steel countertop and butcher block to do all the work benches and storage in the shop we built last summer.


----------



## MO_cows

Washing machine is acting up. Trying to figure out how old it is to help in the "fix it or replace it" decision. Pretty sure it's 15 years old. Never had an issue til now. And it has washed many a load of heavy jeans, coveralls, etc. looked up a new version of it, $1200. So leaning towards fixing it but the pump it needs ain't cheap either. It is Fisher Paykel brand so not as common as the Whirlpool family of brands. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## newfieannie

I need a washer and dryer also. they were here when I bought the place so don't know how old they are. I'm just going to use them until they die. I wish I hadn't left the really good ones in the condo. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

it's good to have friends to help us out . i don't have anyone now. I could call on Murray for 40 years. that man could fix anything. he saved us so much money. then he got sick and I took him in and cared for him to the end and hopefully paid him back at least a little. ~Georgia


----------



## Evons hubby

newfieannie said:


> it's good to have friends to help us out . i don't have anyone now. I could call on Murray for 40 years. that man could fix anything. he saved us so much money. then he got sick and I took him in and cared for him to the end and hopefully paid him back at least a little. ~Georgia


Sorry you lost him. Good handymen are hard to find.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Busy errand and date lunch day. The 5 lb guard dog who wears a sweater has an app't to get her hair cut, grocery shopping, other errands, and I'm still sitting here like a bump on a pickle. Sigh. No amount caffeine is gonna help.


----------



## Oregon1986

It is one of those mornings! I had to tackle my 15 year old step son with a squirt bottle to get him up this morning and than i spilled my coffee all down my shirt. YUP it's going to be a beautiful day!! lol


----------



## newfieannie

I got up 4am and meant to go out today on some errands. went back at 8 for a few minutes as I thought and got up a little while ago. too late than to go or I would have been in rush hour getting back. I got to make it tomorrow because there is a storm developing in the southern US that looks like it's going to dump tons of snow and everything else on us sometime sunday I think I just heard.

I got lots of food and everything but I need another shovel for the back deck and some special salt for my driveway. one good thing I got started on my filing cabinet and halfway through. I can't see the top of the dining room table though.~Georgia


----------



## Oregon1986

newfieannie said:


> I got up 4am and meant to go out today on some errands. went back at 8 for a few minutes as I thought and got up a little while ago. too late than to go or I would have been in rush hour getting back. I got to make it tomorrow because there is a storm developing in the southern US that looks like it's going to dump tons of snow and everything else on us sometime sunday I think I just heard.
> 
> I got lots of food and everything but I need another shovel for the back deck and some special salt for my driveway. one good thing I got started on my filing cabinet and halfway through. I can't see the top of the dining room table though.~Georgia


you been keeping yourself busy


----------



## painterswife

Heavy wet snow. Roads are pretty crazy but drivable. One of those days when you even have to scrape your headlights.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We have a couple inches of snow, and it's still gently falling. It's pretty. 

Tomorrow will be a vastly different story, heavy wet snow at 1-2" an hour Saturday evening into Sunday am. Winds at 35 per hour, and there's a chance of a "icy mix" before the temperature drops to below zero on Sunday night. 

The grocery stores were a bit busier than a usual Thursday, but not horrible. The liquor store was pretty busy tho. 

Mr. Pixie decided to volunteer to stay Saturday night, which I'm happy with because I won't worry about him on the road.


----------



## roadless

I have a 2 hour delay at school....for a dusting..ugh.


----------



## Oregon1986

we are supposed to get snow tonight,we will see. I just hope it waits till i'm back from my road trip getting my daughter


----------



## no really

Cool here in DC, going to be in meetings most of the day. Yuck!!!


----------



## Cornhusker

Foggy with a chance of snow today, then 46° tomorrow and 56° Sunday.
so far it's been a very mild winter.
We are over due for a winter beating, but we could sure use the snow.


----------



## ydderf

Four more weeks and the sun should peek out from behind the mountain. It's a trial waiting to move to the farm.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The calm before the storm, it's supposed to start snowing around 2 pm. I'm planning on splitting kindling, filling the cabin firewood bin, and making a large supper in the crockpot that can be easily warmed up on the wood stove tomorrow if the power goes out in the night. After that, I'm vacuuming and damp mopping the floors, I should really have thought out the mostly white beagle and darkish hickory floors a bit better. 

The weather power that be is indicated 18-24 inches with 35 mph wind gusts, but the worst is the low tomorrow night will be below zero and Monday's temps are 2/-1. If the storm knocks out power, most people are going to be in a world of hurt with those temperatures. I'll watch out for my neighbors.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Winds from the north at 20. Sunny and 43 degrees, which is better than the predicted 34.

On the way to an equipment auction.

Have on many layers of clothing.


----------



## ydderf

Plus 7 C(45 F) here and light rain. Weather man says above freezing all week, it's been the mildest winter in the 19 years I've been here.


----------



## Oregon1986

well our storm shifted so no snow but a lot of wind and rain. Guess that means I have no excuses to not get stuff done,lol


----------



## newfieannie

not sure how it's going to go here. in a couple hours we will know if mostly rain. heavy snow, high winds, sleet and heavy rain is forecasted along with astronomical tides. in any case the temp. is going to plummet after that on Monday night. we'll have ice to contend with on the wires and whatnot. I expect to lose power. I can't be lucky every time.

i'm making a pot of soup now to warm up on the sterno stove. got my led lanterns and whatnot on the coffee table. lots of quilts and warm socks. I went out and opened up the gate to the back deck by the door to the kitchen just in case it would freeze up. if it does end up being all snow. I can get out up there easily more so than the lower doors. still got to put some sand in a bucket and move the car to the middle of the driveway so Todd can get around easily with the snow blower if needed. got my shovels inside. stay safe everyone! ~Georgia


----------



## Oxankle

Keep us posted on Yvonne's progress. Such news is always a punch in the gut but medicine makes progress and we always remain hopeful.


----------



## LT2108

snow has begun here in NE Ohio


----------



## emdeengee

It is the Wolf Moon tonight and tomorrow night and tomorrow there is going to be a full eclipse. It will start here from 7:30 pm and end after 9:30 pm. I sure hope the skies stay clear as we want to watch outside - going down to minus 25 Celsius but not a problem as there will be little wind.


----------



## newfieannie

just got the last forecast. all green over my area =heavy rain. snow to ice 5 to 10 cm. to rain 30 to 70 mm. hopefully it will stay like that. well for me anyway. not going to be good for the low areas. going to be a lot of flooded basements roads and whatnot. ~Georgia


----------



## Oregon1986

I need someone to entertain me, i am bored out of my mind tonight!


----------



## crehberg

Oregon1986 said:


> I need someone to entertain me, i am bored out of my mind tonight!


----------



## LT2108

Oregon1986 said:


> I need someone to entertain me, i am bored out of my mind tonight!


snowed in with about 12 inches of snow


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


>


is that your "Did you fart face?"


----------



## Oregon1986

LT2108 said:


> snowed in with about 12 inches of snow


share with me! I'd be out there building a snow woman


----------



## LT2108

Oregon1986 said:


> share with me! I'd be out there building a snow woman


we have plenty to go around


----------



## Oregon1986

LT2108 said:


> we have plenty to go around


Glad to see you are not greedy


----------



## crehberg

Oregon1986 said:


> is that your "Did you fart face?"


No that's my "be careful what you wish for" face. Have you met some of the crazies that hang out here?


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> No that's my "be careful what you wish for" face. Have you met some of the crazies that hang out here?


pffft yeah,i'm talking to the number one crazy right now


----------



## Oregon1986




----------



## crehberg

Well #1 is about to go entertain his wife ..and it ain't pg enough to post here......

If I throw my hip out again...I'll be back in 15 minutes... if not we're going to be grooving to some old school Marvin Gaye...


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> Well #1 is about to go entertain his wife ..and it ain't pg enough to post here......
> 
> If I throw my hip out again...I'll be back in 15 minutes... if not we're going to be grooving to some old school Marvin Gaye...


lol I thought you were supposed to be taking it easy,tisk tisk


----------



## Oregon1986

Well Cody gets a F for entertainment tonight. Who's next?lol. I drank way too much coffee


----------



## Falfrenzy

Well, I could entertain everyone will all the crazy antics I heard on the police scanner today. We had 3-6" of snow, and 30 mph winds, so that vast majority of the county roads are drifted over with lots of cars stuck in the middle of the roads, making plowing by the state snowplows very hard.


----------



## Oregon1986

Falfrenzy said:


> Well, I could entertain everyone will all the crazy antics I heard on the police scanner today. We had 3-6" of snow, and 30 mph winds, so that vast majority of the county roads are drifted over with lots of cars stuck in the middle of the roads, making plowing by the state snowplows very hard.


wow they had their work cut out for them today


----------



## Falfrenzy

Oregon1986 said:


> wow they had their work cut out for them today



Then there was the moron who cussed out the cop who gave him a warning telling him he couldn't blow snow into the street. Cussing the cop out earned him a citation instead.


----------



## Oregon1986

Falfrenzy said:


> Then there was the moron who cussed out the cop who gave him a warning telling him he couldn't blow snow into the street. Cussing the cop out earned him a citation instead.


Some people just don't know when to be quiet


----------



## Falfrenzy

As of the last 15 minutes, there's a good samaritan with a pickup that has a snowplow on it plowing a path and pulling cars out on the highway. Mind you this is while a tow truck that was called to extract people is stuck nearby watching this occur. Wonder what the tow truck driver is thinking....


----------



## Falfrenzy

The hilarity of hearing the sheriff's deputies gloating about crashing through 3 foot snow drifts in their squad cars (mainly Ford Explorers) was comical as well.


----------



## Oregon1986

Falfrenzy said:


> The hilarity of hearing the sheriff's deputies gloating about crashing through 3 foot snow drifts in their squad cars (mainly Ford Explorers) was comical as well.


oh i bet!


----------



## crehberg

Oregon1986 said:


> Well Cody gets a F for entertainment tonight. Who's next?lol. I drank way too much coffee


My wife says B+, thank you very much!


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> My wife says B+, thank you very much!


lol glad to see you didn't throw a hip out


----------



## po boy

Guess it's a hotdog for dinner.


----------



## 101pigs

survival49 said:


> Weather sucks again on Whidbey Island, Washington. Light rain and 27 mph winds, oh and cloudy as Mordor. But there is lots
> of work to do so.....


Use to hunt rabbits in that area. Are there still lots of Rabbits there. I do miss the early morning fishing on the Sound. Build my own still at Anacortes years ago. Enjoyed ferry trips to the San Juan Inlands. Fishing.


----------



## Oregon1986

po boy said:


> Guess it's a hotdog for dinner.
> View attachment 74020


adorable picture, they are content


----------



## painterswife

Hubby brought a cold home and was toast for much of the weekend. I think he slept 15 hours straight one night. I was feeling out of it but fighting it though not doing much more than feeding the animals and making chicken soup.

We warmed up to 45 yesterday and have rain and snow mixed on and off all weekend. More snow on the way.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have a ring of animals around my wood stove right now, po boy. The cats like the upper level of the cat tree (it's toasty up there) and there are spitting disagreements on turns.


----------



## Irish Pixie

This cold is just awful, I'm worried about people using unsafe heaters just to try to keep their pipes from freezing.

I just had the dogs out for a potty, and the tiny dog couldn't go because she was so cold. I had to tuck her into my jacket.


----------



## Falfrenzy

po boy said:


> Guess it's a hotdog for dinner.
> View attachment 74020


Hot dog on the right, Chinese food on the left.

But that does look cozy, cannot deny.


----------



## Clem

13 degrees here earlier this morning. Neighbor called, water pipes frozen, no water for coffee. Nothing I could do. Here, temperature dropped at the end of the hall to 62 overnight. After the neighbor called, I opened the draft and damper, and put a couple pieces on wood on the coals, then turned on the fan for the furnace, so that some heat will go in the crawlspace from the ductwork....and keep my own pipes from freezing! Reminder to self to call neighbor and thank her. I already told her plenty of coffee here, but you know how people are.


----------



## Cornhusker

We are under a winter storm warning starting this evening through mid day tomorrow.
They are saying 3-6 inches of snow, but with winds up to 45 mph and a high of about 30°.
Just kind of miserable weather.
Saturday and yesterday were beautiful days, but I got absolutely nothing done.
Went to a gun show in Ogallala on Saturday and ran into an old friend I haven't seen for a decade or 2. He hasn't changed a bit.
Yesterday I worked around the house a bit and smoked some chicken for supper, and that was about it.


----------



## emdeengee

Today is supposed to be Blue Monday - the most depressing day of the year. Supposedly because of the cold, the darkness and the bills for Christmas. Do not fall for this. Today can be as happy a day as you want it to be. 

The concept of Blue Monday is a fraud created by a travel company! However since this is all over the news I think it would be a good idea to be aware and keep your eye on the people you know who do have sadness and depression issues as they could be unduly influenced. I have already phoned two of my friends and was completely obnoxiously cheerful with them.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's still cold this morning (1 degree) but the wind chill warning expired at 7. Warmer today (22/17), and get this, 38 and rain tomorrow. Gah. 

Errands and date lunch today.


----------



## Cornhusker

21° here right now, but the wind is really howling.
So far the electric as been off 3 times, and driving to work we could see flashes where the wires were hitting.
They sent most of production home, no sense burning up a million dollar mill or a bunch of welders.
So far, not much snow, but if it starts to snow with this wind, I'm bugging out too.


----------



## LT2108

Happy Tuesday everyone, sipping coffee and getting myself ready for this 16 hour shift


----------



## newfieannie

-12C right now feels a lot colder. I have 3 thermostats on for the first time in years. I got through the storm all right not even a flicker of the lights. the rain came and took all the snow but I went out before that just to get a little exercise really . wrenched my back when I was cleaning around the car. been on pain pills and MR ever since. a lot better today. I made a cake for my son .

I got to try to get out for Thursday because I got a letter from that bank about some accounts still there (remember back a couple years ago when I had so much trouble with that bank getting my money transferred) they finally did that but neglected to tell me of those 2 .

I still got to give them all the info again. good thing I didn't throw it away. I already gave them 2 copies of the will. first one they said they lost. I hate some banks! they treat a person as if your money is theirs and they'll do anything to keep it. my rant for today!

I never heard about it but my son said the government warned banks that they had to disclose all inactive bank accounts to people just awhile ago so that could be the reason they informed me. it's going to pour on Thursday which means he's not working but he offered to take me down because I have to walk so far from the parking lot to the bank. i expect though i'll be fine by that time. I hate to take help unless I'm half dead! ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Gah. We had about 10" of snow, it warmed up to 40 yesterday and started raining. It was 47 when I got up and it's raining buckets. The dogs can't even stand up in the driveway. I'm going to wait until the rain slows down, and Mr. Pixie gets up (in case I fall and am stuck out there) to put a thick layer of rock salt. 

The truly sucky thing is the temperature is going to drop into the teens tonight.


----------



## Oregon1986

Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## 101pigs

Oregon1986 said:


> Good morning everyone!!!


Good Morning. It is a bit chilly out this morning. One good thing no rain. My country road is flooded with the rain yesterday and snow melt.


----------



## Grey Mare

Went from a high of 32 during the day and lot of snow on the ground, to rain and a high of 58. I don't now, Mother Nature hates the east coast right now and I pray this means we will have a nice, dry spring and summer. 

Taking my big Percheron mare Smoke in Monday to the vet's, they need to scope down her esophagus and into her stomach to see if she has any polyps, tumors or cancer, she has had one too many problems with choke with her grain, no matter what I do or how I try to make it and short of it being where she would have to drink it, which she won't, I stopped feeding her grain. I also noticed a few days ago she has a small stream of water that comes out her nose when she drinks water. 

Trying to catch up with a few things at the house, some chores to do since yesterday I had grocery shopping and all that. Maybe a nice pot of homemade chili simmering later with corn bread is on the menu.


----------



## geo in mi

Yesterday I took advantage of the bleak and cloudy Michigan day to make out my seed orders. But have to wait to payday to do the final purchase. I'm getting stiff at night from all the sitting around--wake up and can't find any comfortable position. So, it's time to work in the basement to get it cleaned and swept. And get some exercise. I'm looking for a recumbent exercise bike--with hand exerciser attached-- to get back to a morning routine of some exercise and aerobics. The Airdyne upright won't let me use it with one leg--too high and I'm fearful of falling when I get on and off. Not gonna be pretty when I try to use the Troy-Bilt Horse to get the strawberries and onions in the ground....Huff, puff.......

Yeah, I'm not complaining about the weather --yet. My neighbor plowed out my driveway last week--I'll have to mail him a couple of Menard gift cards this summer.... But look out, next week, at least here in SW MI it's expected to be worse---lake effect snow coming...

geo


----------



## ydderf

Morning. Spent a large part of yesterday cleaning up after 15 cm of snow now just at freezing. Slippery now,here comes the salt.


----------



## Oregon1986

101pigs said:


> Good Morning. It is a bit chilly out this morning. One good thing no rain. My country road is flooded with the rain yesterday and snow melt.


Hopefully it will stay dry for you all day


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grey Mare said:


> Went from a high of 32 during the day and lot of snow on the ground, to rain and a high of 58. I don't now, Mother Nature hates the east coast right now and I pray this means we will have a nice, dry spring and summer.
> 
> Taking my big Percheron mare Smoke in Monday to the vet's, they need to scope down her esophagus and into her stomach to see if she has any polyps, tumors or cancer, she has had one too many problems with choke with her grain, no matter what I do or how I try to make it and short of it being where she would have to drink it, which she won't, I stopped feeding her grain. I also noticed a few days ago she has a small stream of water that comes out her nose when she drinks water.
> 
> Trying to catch up with a few things at the house, some chores to do since yesterday I had grocery shopping and all that. Maybe a nice pot of homemade chili simmering later with corn bread is on the menu.


Is your mare OK? I've had some experience with grey horses and melanoma, mostly in the anal area, but in the paratoid area of the throat as well.


----------



## newfieannie

we had a blizzard last night then the rain came and took all the ice and snow away. driveway completely clear. weird weather we are having . was 13C on my deck at one point today. going to be a nice day again tomorrow. my son came by and drove me down to the bank . I could have done it my self though. my back is quite good. haven't taken any pain pills at all today. I don't intend to touch that shovel the rest of the winter. it's not worth it! i'll just pay someone to do the whole works. shovelling and vacuming is really hard on the back ~Georgia


----------



## Cornhusker

Yesterday I drove to work in a ground blizzard, and today it was cold but clear.
Supposed to be in the 40s today and upper 50s by Sunday.


----------



## newfieannie

it's been a good winter so far. mostly we have a blizzard at night with a few inches then the rain comes and takes it all away. Friday I was at the grocery store and guys had shorts on. I've only spent 30 dollars so far on the driveway and by this time it would be in the hundreds.

my tulips out in the washtub are up about 4 inches. not likely it will stay like this and I will lose them. out in my garden yesterday it felt like spring. I was itching to get my hands in the dirt. my son dropped by the land last week. tried the mower in the barn and away it went. I usually have to boost it after the winter. course we have 2 months left yet. anything can happen. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today we're going to see the grand babies, pick up a few groceries, and eat brunch. After which, Mr. Pixie is making me supper (grilled lamb steak) to show his appreciation for all the meals I cook him.


----------



## painterswife

It was a slow week here. Hubby was off sick all week and I took a couple of short days due to a wicked cold. I did not get it as bad but felt better yesterday and started to tackle the chores that did not get done. I need to tackle the foot of snow on the path to the chicken house.


----------



## Grey Mare

Hubby came back from the big gun manufacture show in Las Vegas with bad cold...fever, body ache, chills, cough...right now he is asleep on the couch and I am in the kitchen relaxing a bit. The house is quiet and sun is out.

Pixie...thanks for the information via pm. Tomorrow Smoke goes to the vet so I am anxious and worried. Such a sweet mare she is, and at 25, has had a great life and is much loved by all of us. I can't help but smile when I walk by her, she reaches out to nudge me with her nose, blinking and looking down her nose at me. She wants her withers scratched...

Will go out and clean stalls, were suppose to get MORE rain Tuesday so I want to rebed and clean everything. House gets a going over too. Tonight will see what I can make, maybe a simple soup and sandwiches.


----------



## Oregon1986

Irish Pixie said:


> Today we're going to see the grand babies, pick up a few groceries, and eat brunch. After which, Mr. Pixie is making me supper (grilled lamb steak) to show his appreciation for all the meals I cook him.


I think he's a keeper


----------



## Irish Pixie

Oregon1986 said:


> I think he's a keeper


Me too. It will be 37 years in November so he's already a keeper.


----------



## Oregon1986

Irish Pixie said:


> Me too. It will be 37 years in November so he's already a keeper.


That is awesome!


----------



## Cornhusker

Found the Coffee Shop buried on page 4.
After a really nice weekend in the lower 60s, we are looking at a high of 14 tomorrow with some snow.
We can really use the snow, but I can do without the cold.


----------



## roadless

As if picking up my taxes weren't bad enough, I was rear ended on my way home. I am grateful that I always wear a seatbelt. I am very short so my seat is quite close to the steering wheel. I was bounced around a bit but okay. My bumper and quarter panel not so much. Arrggghhhhh!


----------



## MO_cows

Sorry roadless, that stinks. We are getting freezing drizzle tonight, tomorrow morning should be interesting. 

The old dog was perking up for a while, now is declining again. Hate to see it, he is one of the extra special ones.


----------



## roadless

Oh, MO_cows, I am sorry about your pup...I would rather have a messed up car....


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Sorry roadless, that stinks. We are getting freezing drizzle tonight, tomorrow morning should be interesting.
> 
> The old dog was perking up for a while, now is declining again. Hate to see it, he is one of the extra special ones.


Mr. Pixie's old cat is declining too. We have to make a decision pretty soon. 



roadless said:


> As if picking up my taxes weren't bad enough, I was rear ended on my way home. I am grateful that I always wear a seatbelt. I am very short so my seat is quite close to the steering wheel. I was bounced around a bit but okay. My bumper and quarter panel not so much. Arrggghhhhh!


I'm glad you're OK.


----------



## painterswife

Most of the snow has come off the roof. That means the front porch is a tunnel and it is halfway up the windows on the other side of the house. Can't see the front driveway now unless we look at the cameras. Still two months of snow possible. I am hoping for an early spring and so is that robin that is here already. The snow is up to the top of the fence posts and the horse could walk right over if they feel like it. Going to have to dig out the horse waterer on the weekend and out a bunch of pallets under it. It is a long way down right now for water for the girls.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is our granddaughter's 8th birthday! The time has just flown. Mr. Pixie is working tonight, so we dropped off her presents-Princess Jasmine and Elsa fancy jammies, and kit to grow prehistoric sea creatures, Tuesday. Our daughter did not appreciate the kit as the birthday girl was referring to them as "my new pets". Snerk. 

We might go to the big mall with them this weekend they are going to Billy Beez to play, but I haven't been feeling well. Hopefully I'll feel better.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Still not feeling well, and won't get to play with our big birthday girl and her little brothers...


----------



## roadless

Geeze, I am sorry Irish Pixie , hopefully you will feel better soon!


----------



## painterswife

Just freaked out a bit. I looked at the camera in the chicken nest box and saw what looked like fur. Ran out there. . It was just one of the chickens really close to the camera. No critters.


----------



## Grey Mare

Pixie hope your feeling better soon. 

Smoke is okay, least from the ultra sound we had done and the exams. My vet was there as well as the vet we saw at our large equine clinic, they believe this edema is secondary due to the lymphangitis she had in her leg a few weeks ago, and we need to keep an eye on it. It has gone down, so were hopeful it will disappear. 

She is also underweight about 50-100lbs so we came up with a game plan. She can have more alfalfa and I went and got sweet feed that is for horses who need to calories to help with putting weight on them. Since she has choke, and we found out why, I have been given the okay to feed her smaller meals, more frequently of the feed, and yes, I hand feed her little bits till it is gone.

Going out to lunch with a friend of mine today, we try to get together each month, as she is a busy mom and does a lot with her son since he is home schooled.


----------



## MO_cows

We are in a weather pattern I call the Zamboni effect. Got maybe 2 inches of sleet a few days back. Have had just enough sun in the daytime to soften the top of the ice pack. It self levels, then over night it refreezes solid, so every day it is smoother and slicker. All the non paved surfaces. Our yard, the gravel roads, etc. The paved surfaces have enough thermal mass to completely melt. My anti lock brakes are getting their exercise. The gravel roads are so smooth you would think they had been polished with a Zamboni machine.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> We are in a weather pattern I call the Zamboni effect. Got maybe 2 inches of sleet a few days back. Have had just enough sun in the daytime to soften the top of the ice pack. It self levels, then over night it refreezes solid, so every day it is smoother and slicker. All the non paved surfaces. Our yard, the gravel roads, etc. The paved surfaces have enough thermal mass to completely melt. My anti lock brakes are getting their exercise. The gravel roads are so smooth you would think they had been polished with a Zamboni machine.


That's scary. Be safe.


----------



## roadless

Feeling better Irish Pixie?


----------



## Irish Pixie

roadless said:


> Feeling better Irish Pixie?


A bit, but we'll see what happens when I start doing more than sitting here drinking coffee. Thanks for asking.


----------



## crehberg

IP, hope you continue to feel better.

After blood test after blood test, medicine after medicine...my stomach/intestine issues have yet to resolve. However, the "new" doctor I saw on Tuesday ran more blood work and called me back Friday.

He believes I am in the process of becoming gluten intolerant even though the tests aren't showing it. His opinion was that because of the "intermittent fasting" I've been doing (not by choice, mind you!), the levels at the appointments have not given a true assessment of what is really going on.

So, two week trial gluten free. Gluten free is definitely going to be an "adjustment".

Y'all enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> IP, hope you continue to feel better.
> 
> After blood test after blood test, medicine after medicine...my stomach/intestine issues have yet to resolve. However, the "new" doctor I saw on Tuesday ran more blood work and called me back Friday.
> 
> He believes I am in the process of becoming gluten intolerant even though the tests aren't showing it. His opinion was that because of the "intermittent fasting" I've been doing (not by choice, mind you!), the levels at the appointments have not given a true assessment of what is really going on.
> 
> So, two week trial gluten free. Gluten free is definitely going to be an "adjustment".
> 
> Y'all enjoy your Sunday!


I hope it’s finally straightened out. And remember- bacon is gluten free.


----------



## ydderf

We got up yesterday to 6 or 8 cm(3 inches) of fresh snow plowed our road and headed to see the accountant 5 miles north the roads were bare and dry. This morning woke up to -16 C roughly 0 F with frozen water lines kitchen has water bathroom doesn't the Mrs is not particularly happy so she went back to bed. Soon I will crawl under the house with an electric heater.


----------



## Cornhusker

It's so cold here, I saw a politician with his hands in his own pockets.


----------



## Faith1234

painterswife said:


> I am starting this thread in hopes we can share what we wish about our daily lives like you would at the local coffee shop. So I will start.
> 
> It's snowing here looks like maybe three new inches and more coming in. Today is a chore day at home. Some cooking to prep for the week. Some cleaning. Playing with the dogs. I might brush out the horses as well. Need to clean the water in the chicken pen.


Good Morning, I am starting the day with my morning coffee and today is a lot of house work for me. I did most of the yard work last week, but I need to get a few things more done outside today. Just getting ready for the spring. I like to get my flower pots ready early so I can just the get flowers and get them in their pots. My mom loves flowers so I like to keep a good many around so she can enjoy them. So today I am getting those pots ready with some good dirt, so I will only have to plant and water the flowers when it is time. I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm cautiously optimistic that I'm feeling better.  I'll keep busy, but also take it easy and hopefully this flare will pass without an increase in prednisone. 

Mr Pixie and I have haircuts this morning, and he has a continuing education class at work so he'll leave early. There's a winter storm warning for tomorrow morning into Wednesday for snow and ice. I hope it stays all snow.


----------



## crehberg

Foggy and misting rain. Supposed to push 80 today before rain tomorrow with a cold front. Need to get the tractor fired off and get one of our roads back level that has been rutted up back level before it gets any worse. Crossing my fingers I can get it done!

Y'all have a good one!


----------



## Cornhusker

Got word Saturday morning that another friend had lost his life in a car wreck in the wee hours, he was just 48 
I don't have all the details, but the woman who was driving his pickup has been arrested for vehicular homicide so that usually means impaired driving of some kind.
I used to run around with him when we were younger, but since I moved out of town, I'd just run into him once in a while when I went to town.
Seems like people are dropping like flies.
RIP Dave


----------



## Faith1234

Cornhusker said:


> Got word Saturday morning that another friend had lost his life in a car wreck in the wee hours, he was just 48
> I don't have all the details, but the woman who was driving his pickup has been arrested for vehicular homicide so that usually means impaired driving of some kind.
> I used to run around with him when we were younger, but since I moved out of town, I'd just run into him once in a while when I went to town.
> Seems like people are dropping like flies.
> RIP Dave


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Grey Mare

Morning all...working on my 2nd mug of fresh ground coffee and contemplating what to make for dinner tonight. 

First we got snow, then sleet, and now a bit of rain. Not sure where Mother Nature thinks were going to put all this rain as the ground here is so saturated, it pools up and makes even more mud...anyone want to buy some?! Hoping that this year isn't going to be yet another wet year....sunshine would be nice.

Will go out to clean stalls in a bit then put horses in later today. Helps with the hooves, so much issues our farrier said with them being too soft now. 

Have a chicken that I think has an impacted crop, am doing what I can for her, which isn't a whole lot, but see how she goes. If she doesn't resolve the issue, then we will go to a more permanent solution, don't want to but won't let her suffer or starve to death. She is one of my favorite Ameracauna hens, Seraphina.


----------



## po boy

Tinkered around last week, built 7 bird houses and put six up. Need to put that last one up and there are two old ones that I need to repair..
Something to pass the time during some decent days we had last week.. up to 79 a couple days ago.


----------



## Oregon1986

We are having powerful wind and rain here today. I wouldn't be surprised if we lose power soon


----------



## ydderf

Maybe you could ship some of your excess moisture to Cali. They always seem to lack water.


----------



## Cornhusker

We had freezing fog this morning, even the gravel roads were slick.


----------



## Oregon1986

We went out last night to all you can eat seafood and prime rib at the casino. I seriously think I ate my weight in Oysters and clams!


----------



## ydderf

Are you OK? Does your skin feel clammy?


----------



## ydderf

-9C an inch of fresh snow sigh!


----------



## newfieannie

temp is gone up today =6C that's a far cry from -22C that we've had for a few days . I got my gas bill today 328 dollars. most I've spent in heat for a month since I bought this place. snow storm coming in later tonight then ,freezing rain , rain. hope it's enough to take all the snow before it starts to freeze again. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Took the old dog back to the vet for follow up on his low red blood cell count. He has been acting more like himself and the blood test showed he is right on the edge of normal range. So we will keep giving him the supplement from the vet and giving him liver. It worked!


----------



## Cornhusker

Gonna call the vet today, our pup seems to have something going on with his ear.
If I accidentally touch it while petting his head, he just shrieks in pain, and he won't let me look at it.
Yesterday, he was scratching and hit it about 5 times and let out a yelp every time he hit it.
This morning, he was licking his paw and rubbing his ear.
Poor little guy.


----------



## painterswife

Snowing like crazy. Should have two feet by some time tommorrow. Also blowing sideways, so the drifts could be interesting.


----------



## mreynolds

Supposed to be 70 here tomorrow. So much for winter in Texas. We wont have one it seems.


----------



## po boy

husker, hope your pup is ok. My old Yorkie is having dental problems. They are like small children, the look on their face says "I am hurting"


----------



## crehberg

Wife and I started dating 10 years ago today...y'all know what I'm going to be doing after I finish cooking supper...


----------



## po boy

crehberg said:


> Wife and I started dating 10 years ago today...y'all know what I'm going to be doing after I finish cooking supper...


Dishes?


----------



## painterswife

crehberg said:


> Wife and I started dating 10 years ago today...y'all know what I'm going to be doing after I finish cooking supper...


Next week it is 20 years since I met my husband in person. We communicated for several months online before meeting.


----------



## crehberg

po boy said:


> Dishes?


Hahaha.......

Yes.....

Dang Po, ya got me!


----------



## Irish Pixie

The SoCal Pixie daughter sent me a sous vide as an early birthday present. I'm excited, I like to try new things and she's raving about this method of cooking. 

Tonight I'm going to try seasoned lamb leg steak tonight, and sear it on a grill pan. I'll round it out with roasted green beans with asigo, and something.


----------



## mreynolds

Irish Pixie said:


> The SoCal Pixie daughter sent me a sous vide as an early birthday present. I'm excited, I like to try new things and she's raving about this method of cooking.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to try seasoned lamb leg steak tonight, and sear it on a grill pan. I'll round it out with roasted green beans with asigo, and something.


What time is dinner?


----------



## po boy

mreynolds said:


> What time is dinner?


Ditto, I normally eat out of a platter. Double the recipe.


----------



## ydderf

Do you think it could also be used to keep the water trough ice free?


----------



## painterswife

I am here in the office in town today. I have been the captive audience of one of the towns old timers for about 2 hours. He could not get up the hill to his home because of the roads and so brought his coffee and settled in. I am now all up to speed on the town gossip, his history, his family, his business. I think I made his day just because I listened. That makes mine.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

ydderf said:


> -9C an inch of fresh snow sigh!


66* so far and miles deep in Sunshine here.
It should be in the 70's by this afternoon.


----------



## mreynolds

painterswife said:


> I am here in the office in town today. I have been the captive audience of one of the towns old timers for about 2 hours. He could not get up the hill to his home because of the roads and so brought his coffee and settled in. I am now all up to speed on the town gossip, his history, his family, his business. I think I made his day just because I listened. That makes mine.


I love coffee shop gosip. I can remember once there was a heated debate over politics. They were so red faced I thought they would come to blows. One of them got so mad he got up and left. On his way out the door the guy he was arguing with yelled out . "I'll be by later to help you finish that fence."

I wish I had filmed it on put it in YouTube.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

crehberg said:


> Wife and I started dating 10 years ago today...y'all know what I'm going to be doing after I finish cooking supper..


Washing dishes?


----------



## emdeengee

Yesterday was our 45th Valentine's Day together. Pizza and chocolate mousse cake. Dishes in the dishwasher. No pots or pans. A perfect evening meal and completely off of our normal healthy food plan.

I have a fund set aside for the kids on our street who shovel our driveway. They do the best job. So far this year they have only had to do it once so they are not earning. This is the Yukon and we have nearly no snow. Not good.


----------



## Cornhusker

po boy said:


> husker, hope your pup is ok. My old Yorkie is having dental problems. They are like small children, the look on their face says "I am hurting"


Thanks.
He has an ear infection, and a bit of puffiness under his jaw.
He seems to feel better, but was running a bit of a fever.
Now he has 2 different antibiotics and some ear cream.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> The SoCal Pixie daughter sent me a sous vide as an early birthday present. I'm excited, I like to try new things and she's raving about this method of cooking.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to try seasoned lamb leg steak tonight, and sear it on a grill pan. I'll round it out with roasted green beans with asigo, and something.


Great. I just ate lunch, and now I'm hungry again.
let us know how it turns out, I've never tried it, but watched several videos.


----------



## ydderf

Bearfootfarm said:


> 66* so far and miles deep in Sunshine here.
> It should be in the 70's by this afternoon.


I'm jealous!


----------



## MO_cows

More snow today. Every few years we get a real winter and this is one. It would be nice to put my car in the 2 car garage but it has become a man cave and making room for 1 car takes an hour of rearranging and deprives DH, DS and friends of beer thirty and Wii golf quality time.


----------



## 101pigs

MO_cows said:


> More snow today. Every few years we get a real winter and this is one. It would be nice to put my car in the 2 car garage but it has become a man cave and making room for 1 car takes an hour of rearranging and deprives DH, DS and friends of beer thirty and Wii golf quality time.


Cool outside. A bit of snow and now ice on the road. Not be out tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> The SoCal Pixie daughter sent me a sous vide as an early birthday present. I'm excited, I like to try new things and she's raving about this method of cooking.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to try seasoned lamb leg steak tonight, and sear it on a grill pan. I'll round it out with roasted green beans with asigo, and something.


It was good, and cooked perfectly medium rare, but it needed to be seared on the grill rather than a grill pan. I'm going to try marinated chicken breast next.


----------



## wonderwmn

The sun is shining brightly here. There is probably a foot of snow on the ground. More snow coming later today. This is my second winter in Mo and I really love it. Of course I am thankful that I can stay inside and just appreciate the beauty of it. I love it here,Hubby hates it.


----------



## painterswife

The sun broke through the snow squalls yesterday. We did not get as much snow as expected because it warmed up and rained. That contributed to the avalanche danger. Good news is it got cold overnight. Should be a beautiful day in the 20s here. 

I have chores to tackle but will take some time for a snowshoe walk through the trees.


----------



## ydderf

Warm slushy slippery here. Right at freezing.


----------



## [email protected]

we set four snow records here . all time high for one day snow fall . temps for the next few days will be from -1F up to +18F.
today I made pancakes from scratch.
fried up some big baloney .
FYI: if you slice the baloney rounds in half, they stay flat in the frying pan and don't bubble up like whole rounds do..
..jiminwiscwatchingiciclesgrowingfromtheroof..


----------



## Cornhusker

Cold and windy here, and freezing fog this morning which leads to slickerdy roads.
We were going to go to a gun show about an hour away, but decided to stay home. Maybe I'll go tomorrow.
If not, there's another one next weekend about an hour away in the other direction.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The sun is out right now and it's a brisk 10 degrees. It will warm up and start snowing around 6 tonight, and there is a chance of more ice tomorrow morning. Not a lot of snow tho, 2-5". 

I woke up tired this morning...


----------



## 101pigs

Irish Pixie said:


> The sun is out right now and it's a brisk 10 degrees. It will warm up and start snowing around 6 tonight, and there is a chance of more ice tomorrow morning. Not a lot of snow tho, 2-5".
> 
> I woke up tired this morning...


Don't sleep much at night. 4-5 hours is all. Feeling good most days. 33f going to 45f today. May miss the rain that is north and south of here. Just hoping


----------



## ydderf

-2 C here clear sky. The sun will be here soon once it clears the mountain, with luck we'll get above freezing by noon


----------



## ydderf

Well, my hopes were dashed. it never got above freezing it clouded over and there is a cold wind blowing.
Can anyone explain why the minutes of daylight gained are not the same every day from Dec. 21 until June 21 as we get closer to June we get more minutes/seconds every day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I hit a deal on skinless, boneless chicken breast so I’ll seal and marinate it in Italian dressing to use in the Sous Vide later this week. I’ll have to sear it for something other than chicken salad tho. 

So tired.


----------



## painterswife

I am picking up 40 pounds of chicken breasts and 40 pounds of hamburger later this week for the freezer. I should do some like that.

We worked on the shop this weekend. Took out the old rolling table and started to install the stainless steel countertops. One in and one to go.


----------



## po boy

Got my newer truck serviced and got about 10 rib eyes at 7.99 pound. Big rascals, one will last me two meals.
Bradford pear, dogwoods, daffodils and forsythia starting to bloom. Oh, and the red bush I posted...
Lots of rain. Thinking about cornering the snorkel market.


----------



## mreynolds

Irish Pixie said:


> I hit a deal on skinless, boneless chicken breast so I’ll seal and marinate it in Italian dressing to use in the Sous Vide later this week. I’ll have to sear it for something other than chicken salad tho.
> 
> So tired.


One of these days I'm gonna report you for posting these.


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> I am picking up 40 pounds of chicken breasts and 40 pounds of hamburger later this week for the freezer. I should do some like that.
> 
> We worked on the shop this weekend. Took out the old rolling table and started to install the stainless steel countertops. One in and one to go.


Is that the new Zaycon Fresh company??


----------



## painterswife

po boy said:


> Is that the new Zaycon Fresh company??


Sort of. This one is Savory Butcher. Not Fresh Farms USA. Savory Butcher has better prices. This is my second order. The bacon is amazing.


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> Sort of. This one is Savory Butcher. Not Fresh Farms USA. Savory Butcher has better prices. This is my second order. The bacon is amazing.


Thanks, I couldn't think of the name but Fresh Farms sent me an email that I opted out of. They posted on this FB group also. I will check out Savory Butcher..


----------



## painterswife

po boy said:


> Thanks, I couldn't think of the name but Fresh Farms sent me an email that I opted out of. They posted on this FB group also. I will check out Savory Butcher..


Savory Butcher is regional right now. Building slow.


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> Savory Butcher is regional right now. Building slow.


Yes, I looked... Thanks


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> Savory Butcher is regional right now. Building slow.


They say they have a pickup point at some church in Cheyenne.
That's about 100 miles from me, but if the price is good, it might be worth the drive.


----------



## painterswife

Cornhusker said:


> They say they have a pickup point at some church in Cheyenne.
> That's about 100 miles from me, but if the price is good, it might be worth the drive.


Looks like they are moving farther out than I thought.

I am sure you can get prices as good or better if you watch for sales. I buy because the quality is excellent and it is really fresh. The trimmed chicken breasts need no trimming just wrap and freeze. We do the beef 1 pound at a time in small zip locks. We spread it flat. Easy to store and defrost in 15 minutes in a water bath.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> Looks like they are moving farther out than I thought.
> 
> I am sure you can get prices as good or better if you watch for sales. I buy because the quality is excellent and it is really fresh. The trimmed chicken breasts need no trimming just wrap and freeze. We do the beef 1 pound at a time in small zip locks. We spread it flat. Easy to store and defrost in 15 minutes in a water bath.


Looks like good food, I may have to try some.
Looks like they make a swing down into Northern Colorado, then back up to Cheyenne on a specified day.


----------



## newfieannie

it was bitterly cold here or so it seemed when I was walking.i could only go slow because I'm still trying to get my back loosened up from when I shovelled the heavy wet snow. I went to the duty doc to get some more powerful muscle relaxant. I wouldn't have gone out only for that.

found out we lost 7 children in a fire early this morning. father in hospital. one of our refugee families. so sad! they were between 15 or so to 4 months. that's something to go through for the parents. then there are the first responders that had to get all the bodies out. they'll never forget it. ~Georgia


----------



## ydderf

Sad, fire is so deadly.


----------



## MO_cows

Oh that is awful, 7 children killed. So many places give out free smoke detectors, why won't people use them?


----------



## newfieannie

they likely had them. they were fairly new houses. the neighbors said the fire went like lightning. I hear the father is in bad shape. the mother will live but probably wishes she didn't. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

That's just horrible, Georgia. I worry about it every time the temperature drops.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Crappy weather coming in this afternoon through tomorrow morning, and it will run the gambit from snow, sleet, freezing rain, to plain ol rain. Sigh. I *need* spring.

I found a recipe for Mediterranean brisket, and it's happily cooking away in the crock pot. I hope it tastes as good as it smells, it has tomatoes, feta stuffed olives, and a bit of lemon. I should put a little red wine in there too.


----------



## roadless

Dinner sounds delicious Irish Pixie. 

The school canceled yet again due to the weather.......I need Spring too. 
I can't wait to play in the dirt.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I can't wait to play in the dirt.


----------



## roadless

Bwaahaaa, Bearfootfarm.


----------



## painterswife

-5 this morning. I guess I am getting immune to it. I did not know it was so cold until I noticed the windshield defrost could not keep up. Looks like a couple of cold days and then another week od 6 inches of snow almost every day. Yes, this is a heavy snow year. We already are at about 110 inches so far. I think we will hit 150 inches easily.


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> -5 this morning. I guess I am getting immune to it. I did not know it was so cold until I noticed the windshield defrost could not keep up. Looks like a couple of cold days and then another week od 6 inches of snow almost every day. Yes, this is a heavy snow year. We already are at about 110 inches so far. I think we will hit *150 inches easily.[/*QUOTE]
> Good news is if u r 12 feet tall, u have 6 inches to spare


----------



## Irish Pixie

You've had a lot of snow and cold!

2016/17 Binghamton won the "Golden Snowball" award for most snow of five upstate NY cities: Syracuse, Buffalo, Rochester, and Albany with 135.2". We're at 68.6 right now, but March is our snowiest month. http://goldensnowball.com/page/2/

It's not the snow that is awful, this year has been icy. There was another two hour delay this morning for area schools due to icing from last night. Thankfully, just days here and there of really cold temps. 

Stay warm and safe.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> -5 this morning. I guess I am getting immune to it. I did not know it was so cold until I noticed the windshield defrost could not keep up. Looks like a couple of cold days and then another week od 6 inches of snow almost every day. Yes, this is a heavy snow year. We already are at about 110 inches so far. I think we will hit 150 inches easily.


That's a lot of snow.
We've had some snow, but I doubt if we've had 20 inches all year.
10 might be stretching it.
The forecast calls for 3-5 tomorrow, but I'll have to see it to believe it.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> You've had a lot of snow and cold!
> 
> 2016/17 Binghamton won the "Golden Snowball" award for most snow of five upstate NY cities: Syracuse, Buffalo, Rochester, and Albany with 135.2". We're at 68.6 right now, but March is our snowiest month. http://goldensnowball.com/page/2/
> 
> It's not the snow that is awful, this year has been icy. There was another two hour delay this morning for area schools due to icing from last night. Thankfully, just days here and there of really cold temps.
> 
> Stay warm and safe.


Do you guys get the wind with it?
Seems like when we do get snow, it comes with 40 mph wind (or more) and makes 2 inches of snow look like a foot.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> Do you guys get the wind with it?
> Seems like when we do get snow, it comes with 40 mph wind (or more) and makes 2 inches of snow look like a foot.


It's been windy this year as well.


----------



## Grey Mare

Got about 5'' to 6'' of snow last night, along with freezing rain and then rain. Now, everything is melting, temp is suppose to be 58 out and we can once again enjoy the sinking, never ending mud!!! AUGH!! 

Horses seem to be doing alright. My draft mare Smoke is back to her self again, harassing my gelding Terry. So good to see. Currently they are in their stalls eating what hay they didn't last night, as I wasn't going to keep them in all night if they didn't want to be in once it cleared up. 

Start back to class on Monday, two classes left...joy. This school sure leaves a bad impression with many people and there are times I wish I had just gone to vet tech school. Arguing about financing at the moment, they want to charge me AGAIN for the two classes I already paid for. Not happening as last time I looked that was fraud.


----------



## ydderf

-6 with clear skies,hopefully they stay clear and I will get to play in the sunshine. I should get at least 1/2 hour of sunshine until the mountain gets in the way.


----------



## MO_cows

Sunny and above freezing today. Melted off some of the snow from Tuesday. 

A nice surprise when I got to work, DH sent me flowers. It's our anniversary today, can ya believe 38 years. We are going out this weekend for a nice dinner to mark the occasion plus it's his birthday. Maybe see a movie afterwards or go to a bar where a friend's band is playing.


----------



## newfieannie

been windy here most of the winter also and I have to be so careful. I am prone to earaches something awful. every jacket and sweater I buy has to have a hood. we had a snowfall, yesterday but only about 4 inches. todd got it all cleaned up.

doing my exercises and my back is back to normal now. I'm moving small stuff from the living room so I can get the guys in to measure for carpet on Monday. going to be quite a change from off white to burgundy. still get messy but wont show as much . lol.

funeral for those precious kids today. people are putting stuffed animals on their porch etc. not much we can do. that and give money. last time I heard the fund was up to 300K I see where the gov. is bringing in more of their relatives to live so they wont be so alone or at least talking about it. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

oh I see it's her mother they are trying to get in to comfort her. probably get a special visa or something. the husband is still in hospital . people are being so good to her (well that's what nova scotians do) but it's not like her own immediate family. I see yesterday she was crying out for her baby(3months) because it was time to breast feed him. fund up 450K or so now. no money can bring them back though. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I didn't bother to go to the book sale today. decided to move some more of my fine china. that's all I was worried about for when the guys come in. moved a couple plates and whatnot at a time.

I had to bend down because the heavy stuff was on the bottom shelf and I didn't want to take chances with my back again. that was my royal doulton reflections. back in 66 the pieces I have would have been around 500. I bought the teapot to match 10 years ago. that was 270 plus shipping.

this was my mothers set. I had 2 sets of 12 servings. one belonged to Andrew's mother . I gave that away not long ago. I still have an afternoon tea set that belonged to her. Paragon Comtessa. I'm definitely keeping that one. I think it's beautiful! I got pics here somewhere with it set up for a tea party under my hydrangea

anyway all the stuff that could break is moved. before I put it all back I might sort it all especially the wine glasses and find someone that wants it.

another storm coming in tomorrow . wind, snow, sleet, rain. hopefully there will be enough rain to take everything else away. I think i'll go to the kinsman breakfast in the morning. storm isn't expected until late in the afternoon. ~Georgia


----------



## Bearfootfarm

newfieannie said:


> that was my royal doulton


With the hand painted Periwinkles?


----------



## newfieannie

is that what they are? off white on light blue with platinum rims.


----------



## painterswife

My watchdog. He is laying there in the snow watching for intruders.  A foot of new snow and it looks like 2 more coming.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Horrendous wind (gusts to 60 mph) and sideways snow today. The driveway is a skating rink. And I'm waiting for the power to go out again. It's been on and off a few times since last evening but the longest was 20 minutes or so. 

We had a wonderful day with our oldest daughter and son in law yesterday tho, we went out to brunch in a small city where we don't usually go, and it was good. We shopped a bit, stopped for cocktails and nibbles, and decided to go to a Japanese restaurant for dinner. It was a fun day.


----------



## Cornhusker

It's cold and dismal today, but it's that time of year I guess.
We could use a foot of snow on the pastures, if we don't get some pretty soon, it's going to be a brown summer.
Went to a gun show Saturday, and had a pretty good time.
The roads were terrible on the way, lots of ice and slush, but the trip back was much better.
Went to a birthday party Saturday night and another one yesterday (grandson), so it was a nice weekend all in all.


----------



## Grey Mare

Had high winds last night, limbs and pieces of tree's all over the place. Put the horses in the barn for the night, as I would rather they be in if more limbs come down. This morning the winds are suppose to get up to gusts of 50pmh....but mostly between 35 and 40mph. Hopefully, though it is cold, it will dry up some of this mud we have...

Hubby flew to Arizona for the week for work, so just the son and I. 

Went through my clothes and have some things to take to goodwill, along with books and odds and ends we don't need or use anymore.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The power went out for a couple minutes yesterday afternoon, just long enough to have to reset everything, but I was impressed that we had no long term loss. NYSEG had run new lines (and tore up trees) but it seems to have worked. No wind damage to the cabin or barn. The driveway has 4" of ice tho, even the dogs have to be careful. 

Mr. Pixie worked a double last night, evenings and nights, so he's off until Friday afternoon. And he's grilling ginormous pork chops for supper, so simple yet so delicious. I'm going to try a new recipe for garlic and caper roasted mushrooms, and make a mixed green salad. He will insist on tots, the man is obsessed. 

We'll be busy for the next two days so tonight we'll just relax.


----------



## crehberg

Aannnnd the long term weather report is calling for frost mid next week....and I've already got watermelons set out. At least it's only 11 hills. I can still remember covering 3 plus acres by hand about 5 years ago.....what a mess!

Ain't complaining though...still no snow.

Drs still doing blood work and tests trying to figure out what's going on with me. Right now I'm waiting on a specialist in Tampa, FL. My blood calcium levels continue to creep up well beyond normal...so they're checking parathyroid function. Fingers crossed that is what's wrong!

Y'all be safe out there!


----------



## ydderf

Good luck with your tests


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Aannnnd the long term weather report is calling for frost mid next week....and I've already got watermelons set out. At least it's only 11 hills. I can still remember covering 3 plus acres by hand about 5 years ago.....what a mess!
> 
> Ain't complaining though...still no snow.
> 
> Drs still doing blood work and tests trying to figure out what's going on with me. Right now I'm waiting on a specialist in Tampa, FL. My blood calcium levels continue to creep up well beyond normal...so they're checking parathyroid function. Fingers crossed that is what's wrong!
> 
> Y'all be safe out there!


Dang it. They're still trying to figure out what's wrong? I hope they find it soon, you've been sick with this way too long.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> Dang it. They're still trying to figure out what's wrong? I hope they find it soon, you've been sick with this way too long.


Yep... still no dice. Doesn't help that insurance is dragging their feet either with approving tests. I've used the local cash pay clinic to have the last two sets run since insurance wanted me to wait 60 days between tests..


----------



## MessyCook

Just saw a poster for a local school dance with oldies music, from 60's, 70's and 80's.
Open for all to come dancing.
Think I will invite my 12 year old son to come and dance with me.
Sure he will not accept the invitation though...too embarrassed to be seen with his Mom doing her smooth moves.
Oh well, one can dream...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

newfieannie said:


> is that what they are? off white on light blue with platinum rims.


That's from the British TV show "Keeping up Appearances".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keeping_Up_Appearances


> _*Keeping Up Appearances*_ is a British sitcom created and written by Roy Clarke. It aired on BBC One from 1990 to 1995. The central character is eccentric and snobbish lower middle class social climber, Hyacinth Bucket (Patricia Routledge), who insists that her surname is pronounced “Bouquet”.[2]


http://nowthatsnifty.blogspot.com/2011/12/8-facts-you-didnt-know-about-keeping-up.html




> Hyacinth's china pattern, described as *"Royal Doulton with the hand-painted periwinkles"*, is actually a pattern called "Braganza" and was manufactured by The Colclough China Company. The Colclough China Company was founded in 1890 and was taken over by Royal Doulton in the early 1970s. The Braganza pattern was discontinued in 1992, and production under the Colclough name was discontinued in 1996.


----------



## newfieannie

yes, I get it now. use to watch her quite often


----------



## crehberg

newfieannie said:


> yes, I get it now. use to watch her quite often


"It's pronounced bouquet...."

"It's spelled bucket."


----------



## newfieannie

another storm coming in sometime this weekend. same old thing that we've had all winter. wind, snow, sleet rain. still a lot of ice around. I didn't think I'd get out of the driveway today. I had salt but it was only for the walkways. can't put it on the brick driveway. come to find out my son had come in at 6am before work and spread sand all over. I heard something but it was recycle day and I thought it was them. such a good son! ~Georgia


----------



## Cornhusker

We are supposed to get a storm this weekend too.
They are saying 5-10 inches of snow with 20 mph wind and windchill to -20°.
I kinda doubt if we get that much snow, we always seem to get the wind and cold but not so much snow.


----------



## roadless

Yet another 2 hour delay for work due to snow.
I have not had a full paycheck since Thanksgiving due to weather. Ugh.


----------



## newfieannie

that's exactly the way it is with my son roadless! he does outside construction and can't work in the driving rain. haven't had a full paycheck in ages. I think it's only been 2 days this week. can't make a go of it like that. good thing he has me to fall back on. ~Georgia


----------



## crehberg

Raining cats and dogs here all morning. I knew I should have harrowed the garden patch yesterday one more time. Oh well!


----------



## MessyCook

Despite being tired of the cold, did do a quick happy dance after finding out that the cigar store next to my work, started to sell my favourite incense! 
No more guessing scents when ordering online, instead I can now enjoy smelling new choices to take home, preferably after a long, long day.
Counting my blessings.


----------



## newfieannie

I like incense also. use to be a little Chinese store where I would buy them. they also had silk lounging gowns etc. that's long gone. I can still get it in wm but they are not the same.

bad weather supposed to start tomorrow afternoon. forcast calling for back to back storms. I hope todd gets a chance to clean up after the first one before the second one starts.

my son came in after work and took a bag of salt up to the front step for the walkways and put a pail of sand in the den for the driveway. went and picked up my mail. I sent him off with the car loaded with food and whatnot so he doesn't have to go out in the storm except to walk the dogs. likely there wont be any work Monday . they'll be cleaning up after the second storm. march came in like a lamb here but it is quickly turning to a lion. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

We've been busy, out and about, a day trip to the next biggest city, our oldest grandson had to have stitches just above his eye after being hit with a ball in gym class. It's been an exciting few days. 

The nor'easter should just skim us (hoping it doesn't shift inland) but the temps are going to drop to nasty levels next week. I'm ready for spring, and I won't even whine (much) about the mud.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Thankfully, tonight is the last night of Mr. Pixie working 7 pm to 7 am, but tomorrow he is scheduled for his regular 3-11 shift. That's a really long day, so I'm glad he has Tuesday off. 

There's a bit of snow coming in tonight (3-5" ) and the temperature is going to drop dramatically all week (highs mid 20s, lows around zero). It will be a stay in and keep warm week.


----------



## MO_cows

Spring is a coming! The geese are on the move. Been seeing flock after flock in the area. Tonight, a decent size flock right up the road not half a mile from the house. They were close to the road so flew up when I went by.


----------



## Cornhusker

It's cold here.
My drain field is frozen, and one of the rentals has some frozen pipes in the basement.
Supposed to start warming up into the 30s and 40s in a couple days, but meanwhile we are still under a wind chill advisory.
This was the temp on the way to work this morning :|
Wind chill was -42°


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're going to be out and about grocery shopping, errands, date lunch, etc. today. I haven't seen much of Mr. Pixie since last Thursday so it will be good to catch up.

I'd like to see the grands today, but they've all been sick lately. I'll call and see if they're contagious, and hopefully we can stop in to see them. 

It was zero when I got up, and the wind chill now is -9. It's supposed to warm up on Friday.


----------



## painterswife

It has been cold here but wonderfully sunny. 

On the weekend I scrubbed. We got a shelving unit with a stainless steel counter out of an old restaurant that was being remodeled. It was covered in grease.  Got it all cleaned up and ready to install in the shop. I have been working on a new project for work as well. Security cameras for the repair shop and property for one of the businesses. New computer, software and setting up the router so we remote into the whole thing. Almost done.


----------



## crehberg

Rain...rain..rain. Sun finally coming out after 2+ inches on already saturated ground. Aint complaining, though, we barely dodged a pretty rough tornado Sunday that took out a good part of Cairo, GA.

Praying for all those who were affected, and all those killed across the state line.


----------



## ydderf

-11 C here but soon to be sunny just a few high clouds. Started the water for tea then went out for some firewood wet fingers stuck to the door handle of the screen door coming back in. I believe spring will be late this year irregardless of the calendar.


----------



## po boy

crehberg said:


> Rain...rain..rain. Sun finally coming out after 2+ inches on already saturated ground. Aint complaining, though, we barely dodged a pretty rough tornado Sunday that took out a good part of Cairo, GA.
> 
> Praying for all those who were affected, and all those killed across the state line.


Thought u were close to the path. I had an office in Lee county about 45 years ago. Midway between Opelika and Auburn and hearing the names of those towns brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## Cornhusker

My brother sent me this picture of the back side of his garage this morning.
Tomorrow he and his wife head for Playacar Mexico, south of Cancun. Wusses.


----------



## Oregon1986

Cornhusker said:


> My brother sent me this picture of the back side of his garage this morning.
> Tomorrow he and his wife head for Playacar Mexico, south of Cancun. Wusses.


Those are some pretty impressive iceicles


----------



## emdeengee

The very best thing about this time of year is that we have so much daylight again. Nothing but blue skies and sunshine for weeks now. Cold at night but the arctic sun is extremely warm so the days are lovely. The temperatures and snow fall are very different from the cold and deep snow of just a decade ago.

I saw this and just thought it was really interesting. Very clever teenagers in Vancouver rescue a boy dangling from ski lift using their initiative. Impressive.

https://mashable.com/video/teens-rescue ... 8r5Fzp.aqD


----------



## newfieannie

got my new carpet today. the boys came at 830 and finished at 12. I'm really pleased with it. exact same color I had in the condo which I've been wanting for this place instead of off white. matches my walls so well too. trying to send a pic. now


----------



## newfieannie

lets see if this works


----------



## newfieannie

I got it! point is I don't have a clue now how I did it. I was just trying several things. this was done from my computer I know that


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today should be the last day of the bitter cold, I'm very happy about it, but the 6 lb guard dog that wears a sweater is ecstatic. 

Mr. Pixie is working 7 pm to 7 am starting tonight and has his regular shift of 3-11 tomorrow, thankfully he's off the weekend. I'd like a few words with the scheduler at his work.


----------



## newfieannie

I've done more work today and yesterday than I have done in a month or so since I hurt my back. I can get out through the back door now. went out around front and beat the ice away. hopefully i'm over that now. I just got to be careful from now on how i work.

went out today for groceries and to pay the balance on my carpet. only cost me 4100 to get that big room done and the carpet is so thick. the roads are so narrow because of snow and people are parking directly across from each other which is not allowed. took me a lot longer today because of that. got just about everything back in the living room except for some stuff I'm giving away. still cold out but getting warmer. supposed to be +8 C on Monday and rain. hopefully that will take a lot of the ice away. not long now before spring. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm glad you're feeling better Georgia. 

I love the color of your carpet.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I finally received the CBD oil that I ordered, the USPS decided it needed to travel upstate NY for a week. I ordered from Infinite CBD and chose Charlotte's Web (1000 mg) based on the recommendation of another member. Thank you, rkintn. 

Hopefully it will help.


----------



## happy hermits

Ahh drain frozen from the washer and dishwasher. It backs up into my kitchen sink, bought draino to late. I could go under the house and thaw it out or bake cookies and read the new book I just got in my series from the library. I cleaned out the dishwasher and filled it ,it is true out of site out of mind. I have lard thawing out from the freezer to render down. Am cooking for my daughter to take home tonight I bet she would love pistachio cookies.


----------



## emdeengee

We stocked up on CBD oil for the dog yesterday. Bought it at the Feed Store. It really works well for so many conditions for dogs. We consulted with our vet of course and he highly recommended it but cannot prescribe it yet as they must have a pharmaceutical supplier and that is still a year down the road. He did go to the feed store to check out what they were selling and knows the company to be a reputable cannabis grower. Most CBD oil for dogs and cats is made from Hemp not cannabis. No buzz or high. 

We use it for our dog's arthritis pain. Our friends use it for one older dog who has the early stages of dementia and was wandering the whole night. He is calm as can be now and sleeps peacefully and wakes up much like his old self. Another friend uses it to treat anxiety in her dog when she is away from home at work. He still goes crazy greeting her but no longer chews or pees. Her nanny cam shows that he sleeps most of the time she is away or sits and looks out the front window. Another uses it to help with intestine problems and it is also good for the liver. It is surprising how well it all works.


----------



## Evons hubby

emdeengee said:


> We stocked up on CBD oil for the dog yesterday. Bought it at the Feed Store. It really works well for so many conditions for dogs. We consulted with our vet of course and he highly recommended it but cannot prescribe it yet as they must have a pharmaceutical supplier and that is still a year down the road. He did go to the feed store to check out what they were selling and knows the company to be a reputable cannabis grower. Most CBD oil for dogs and cats is made from Hemp not cannabis. No buzz or high.
> 
> We use it for our dog's arthritis pain. Our friends use it for one older dog who has the early stages of dementia and was wandering the whole night. He is calm as can be now and sleeps peacefully and wakes up much like his old self. Another friend uses it to treat anxiety in her dog when she is away from home at work. He still goes crazy greeting her but no longer chews or pees. Her nanny cam shows that he sleeps most of the time she is away or *sits and looks out the front window. *Another uses it to help with intestine problems and it is also good for the liver. It is surprising how well it all works.


I got hold of a "green" brownie once, I did the same thing all afternoon!


----------



## emdeengee

I can (or rather used to) do similar things after a glass of red wine at lunch. I am a very cheap drinker - no tolerance for alcohol. Looking out the window, staring at the TV with no sound on and making up my own story, snoozing on the couch or floor if the couch seemed too high off the ground, and having telephone conversations that I did not remember at all. Fun times.


----------



## newfieannie

my son dropped in today. moved the china cabinet back in it's original spot so i could put my china away. put the caps back on the legs of the sofa so it could be moved easily. it's a sofa bed and too heavy for me . slides perfect now. filled a pail from the sand bags and brought it inside.( more freezing rain expected sunday) and oh yes, he fixed my vacumn cleaner and went and got the mail.i don't have to go out at all the weekend.

i sent him off with a lemon roll and a few more tins of food , the new deep fryer i bought last month. (i just can't eat deep fried anymore) and a bit of money to try to make up for the days he has lost due to rain. he's happy! I'm happy. that's all that matters. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I had an awful dream last night. I dreamt that somebody broke in and stole all my lovely new carpet. i have these stupid dreams quite often. what was really stupid is when I woke at 2am I had to go and check. ~Georgia


----------



## crehberg

2+ inches of rain yesterday...more on the way Friday. As my grandfather used to say " Dry will scare ya, wet will ruin ya!"

New shocks are supposed to be here for my pick up in the AM. Really hoping that will make the "swagger" go away!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is the rest of Mr. Pixie's (December) birthday present- we're going to see a Beatles tribute band backed by our local philharmonic orchestra. https://www.classicalmysterytour.com/

But first an excellent restaurant for dinner, and after the concert, nibbles and cocktails at an authentic speakeasy. And we're spending the night in the "city" as well.


----------



## MO_cows

Had a nice family outing today to Snake Saturday parade and festival. Me, DH, DDIL, 2 grandkids and one of the great grands. Between the fundraiser pancake breakfast, ride tickets and a few midday refreshments, dropped a hundred bucks. But the memories, priceless.


----------



## MO_cows

Is Blondie cute or what?


----------



## crehberg

MO_cows said:


> Is Blondie cute or what?
> View attachment 75846
> View attachment 75848


I have a feeling she might be a "princess" to y'all.


----------



## MO_cows

crehberg said:


> I have a feeling she might be a "princess" to y'all.


No, honestly we don't get to spend much time with Blondie or her little brother. Yesterday was the first time we ever took her out and spoiled her. She's a doll though. Smart as a whip and pretty, look out world.


----------



## painterswife

Some sun, some rain, and the snow is starting to melt. Still below freezing most nights. Had a couple of big raccoons on the porch the other night. We need to keep the barn doors shut so they don't get into the feed until they move on. Starting to get dirt on the roads and driveway.

Life is getting buy as we start to work in the shop again. Installed another of the stainless steel counters on the weekend. We also install gas struts on the crawlspace hatch in the house. Really should have done that years ago. So much easier to open and close.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Almost all our snow is gone, they'll be some in the woods until May tho. It's been 40-50s during the day, and usually 20-25 at night, but last night (and probably tonight) it dropped to 15. The sap must be running tho, I see tapped maple trees everywhere.


----------



## painterswife

We bought an air fryer last month. I am really liking it. It is a bit noisy but it is really great for cooking for two. Yesterday I tried deserts in it. Did a cheesecake and small apple tarts for my husband. This is going to be great. I am going to make a bunch of fruit blossoms or hand pies ( fruit in pie dough) and freeze them. Then my husband will be able to bake them up when he wants for a quick dessert. It won't heat up the kitchen like the big oven. Need to do some experimenting to get the times just right.


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> We bought an air fryer last month. I am really liking it. It is a bit noisy but it is really great for cooking for two. Yesterday I tried deserts in it. Did a cheesecake and small apple tarts for my husband. This is going to be great. I am going to make a bunch of fruit blossoms or hand pies ( fruit in pie dough) and freeze them. Then my husband will be able to bake them up when he wants for a quick dessert. It won't heat up the kitchen like the big oven. Need to do some experimenting to get the times just right.
> View attachment 76024


I have one, but not mastered the art of using one, need to drag it out of the pantry, dust it off and out it too use.


----------



## painterswife

po boy said:


> I have one, but not mastered the art of using one, need to drag it out of the pantry, dust it off and out it too use.


I have been watching videos. I really like doing bacon in it. Grease drops off and it does not spit all over my stove. I did Brussel sprouts and bacon and also roast zucchini in it. They come out perfect with no watching.


----------



## painterswife

This weekend I am going to try to make some cornish pasties and breakfast pockets. They also will be easy meals for my husband for lunches.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> I have been watching videos. I really like doing bacon in it. Grease drops off and it does not spit all over my stove. I did Brussel sprouts and bacon and also roast zucchini in it. They come out perfect with no watching.


I've been thinking about an air fryer.
Do you have any that you recommend, or any I should shy away from?
I've noticed that as we get older, we don't need as much food, and it hardly makes sense to fire up an oven for a half a pizza or 3 biscuits


----------



## Evons hubby

Cornhusker said:


> I've been thinking about an air fryer.
> Do you have any that you recommend, or any I should shy away from?
> I've noticed that as we get older, we don't need as much food, and it hardly makes sense to fire up an oven for a half a pizza or 3 biscuits


I don't know how to make three biscuits, or less than a full batch of gravy. I make them. Have two or three for breakfast and save the rest for later. They make great snacks later in the day. Yep, cold, right out of the fridge!


----------



## po boy

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I don't know how to make three biscuits, or less than a full batch of gravy. I make them. Have two or three for breakfast and save the rest for later. They make great snacks later in the day. Yep, cold, right out of the fridge!


Love biscuits with butter and local honey for a sweet snack.


----------



## painterswife

Cornhusker said:


> I've been thinking about an air fryer.
> Do you have any that you recommend, or any I should shy away from?
> I've noticed that as we get older, we don't need as much food, and it hardly makes sense to fire up an oven for a half a pizza or 3 biscuits


I got a Cosorai air fryer. It works great but is a bit noisy. Not sure of others. I think getting the biggest you can is best. You could make a whole batch of biscuits and freeze before you bake what you are going to save for later. Mine will not hold an 9-inch pie pan. I think it would hold a 7 inch.


----------



## Evons hubby

po boy said:


> Love biscuits with butter and local honey for a sweet snack.


Yup, but it's difficult to spread the butter on top of the gravy.


----------



## painterswife

This is helpful.

https://www.meredithlaurence.com/air-frying-101/converting-recipes/

https://www.airfryerrecipes.com/air-fryer-time-temperature-conversion-calculator/


----------



## Cornhusker

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I don't know how to make three biscuits, or less than a full batch of gravy. I make them. Have two or three for breakfast and save the rest for later. They make great snacks later in the day. Yep, cold, right out of the fridge!


If she makes biscuits, she makes a whole batch, then we bag them up and have them for breakfast for a few days.
Sometimes we get the frozen biscuits and just cook a few.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is out and about date lunch day. I need to get my butt in gear, but the coffee isn't working so well this morning.


----------



## IndyDave

While we are talking about food, the nurse just put in my order for herb baked chicken. I hope it tastes as good as it sounds.


----------



## painterswife

IndyDave said:


> While we are talking about food, the nurse just put in my order for herb baked chicken. I hope it tastes as good as it sounds.


Are you in the hospital?


----------



## IndyDave

painterswife said:


> Are you in the hospital?


Yes. I started with my weekly wound care visit, then got sent to the ER with an infection requiring attention. I am being admitted and now I am waiting on a room upstairs.

I was almost done with wound care until I got bit by a pit bull two weeks ago.


----------



## painterswife

IndyDave said:


> Yes. I started with my weekly wound care visit, then got sent to the ER with an infection requiring attention. I am being admitted and now I am waiting on a room upstairs.
> 
> I was almost done with wound care until I got bit by a pit bull two weeks ago.


Well that is not good. Pit bulls are a bit of a problem.


----------



## IndyDave

painterswife said:


> Well that is not good. Pit bulls are a bit of a problem.


I see it as an exception. I have known a bunch of them and all were big babies other than this one and the one that belonged to the drug dealers who lived by my mom. Ironically, I am planning to adopt a pit bull puppy whose home situation is changing such as not to afford her a place.


----------



## Irish Pixie

IndyDave said:


> Yes. I started with my weekly wound care visit, then got sent to the ER with an infection requiring attention. I am being admitted and now I am waiting on a room upstairs.
> 
> I was almost done with wound care until I got bit by a pit bull two weeks ago.


I hope you heal soon, Dave. Do you know when they'll release you yet?


----------



## IndyDave

Irish Pixie said:


> I hope you heal soon, Dave. Do you know when they'll release you yet?


They are talking 2 or 3 days. The good news is that they did not find any significant infection in my blood.


----------



## painterswife

Birthday dinner for hubby. Filet mignon, coconut shrimp and green beans. Cheesecake for dessert. All from scratch. Just waiting for him to get home.


----------



## IndyDave

painterswife said:


> Birthday dinner for hubby. Filet mignon, coconut shrimp and green beans. Cheesecake for dessert. All from scratch. Just waiting for him to get home.


Sounds awesome!


----------



## MO_cows

Well it's officially spring. We had our first flood. Just cropland under water in this area but upstream some areas received much more damage.


----------



## Irish Pixie

IndyDave said:


> They are talking 2 or 3 days. The good news is that they did not find any significant infection in my blood.


That is excellent. Septicemia is definitely not good news.


----------



## crehberg

Verizon store this AM to get my mother a new tablet. Hers died last night and I will not hear the end of it until she gets a new one.

Oh the joys of being a "responsible child"...


----------



## ydderf

Leaving right after breakfast to go pick up a three point hitch rotovator I bought in late January. The seller is getting antsy and wants it moved I will bring it here then up to the farm in a couple weeks.


----------



## Cornhusker

The kids (Stepson and his "husband") were going to get hay today, but I've been telling them all week it's supposed to rain and snow today and they needed to go before Friday.
Of course, nobody can get hay until they are out of hay, so there's no room for things like rain and snow and nobody listens to me.
These are the same people who don't worry about getting gas until the little orange light comes on, don't get propane until the tank is under 5% and don't pay the bill until the day before the lights are due to be shut off.
I swear, people who put things off until the last minute make me nuts.
After work yesterday, I went and got the hay, and it's a good thing I did, because there's no way they are getting back in there today, or tomorrow for that matter.
Anyway, the horses (not even my horses) can eat another couple weeks now.
While I was over that way, I picked up some wire to do some fence repair, so that when the grass does come back, we can turn the horses out in the trees.
Also stopped at Taco John's, and while I normally don't care for fast food, I did get the "6-pack and a pound" meal (six tacos and 2 large containers of Potato Oles)
Had 3 tacos for supper and the other 3 are for my lunch today.
I'm going to go home after work, feed horses, feed dogs, then I'm going in the house, taking my shoes off, and not coming out until Saturday.
TGIF


----------



## painterswife

Today is experiment day. Making calzones and pocket pies testing the filing to dough ratios. When I get it right I will make a bunch for the freezer. My husband loves fruit pies and has already gave the thumbs up to the pepperoni calzones. Cooking them in the new air fryer. Quick and easy to clean up after.


----------



## IndyDave

Sounds good. I have complete confidence that you will work right through the experimental portion of the project and put some great food on the table and in the freezer!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

My yesterday started at 2a.m., Drove 120 miles to our farm in E. Texas. We were sitting at the lumber mill at 5a.m., with a load of Cedar. 2.5 hrs later, we were taking a beautiful load of lumber back with us.... I love the smell of fresh Cedar. We then unloaded it with stickers between, then banded it, We had received 100 Fruit trees and that was next. I manned the Tractor/ auger and DH and his cuz, started planting..... about 1 hr into it... The weather changed 35-40 mph winds out of the NNW. Rain Temps dropped like a rock. The guys called a halt to planting, which was fine with me.

Today, we finished planting... it was cold... but, not wet, and wind 15mph. I had a nice Chicken Noodle Casserole in the oven, it warmed our tummy's. I left there about 3pm today and headed back here to this farm. I went out and check on the stock and fed.

All and all, I am pooped!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Texasdirtdigger.
could you give a quick tutorial about how you used a post hole digger to plant trees ? 
I just mentioned to my wife that I was going to dig out my hand operated gas post digger and tuning it up to plant some bushes and trees.
It has an 8" auger.


----------



## Cornhusker

Friday, is rained for a while, then started snowing...and snowing....and snowing.
It was one of those weird days, while driving home, I'd hit spots where I couldn't tell the land from the sky or the road from the ditch. At one point, I couldn't tell if I was moving, but according to the speedometer, I was puttering along at 5mph.
I saw one of those roadside flags up ahead and got oriented and ran another couple miles. I turned East and lost the road again.
I felt the left side of the pickup drop, and knew I was in the ditch.
The ditches around here are deep and steep, and I honestly thought I was going to tip it over, but I turned into it and wound up out in a wheat field.
I was still moving, so I kept going about a quarter mile to an old abandoned homestead, and found the driveway to get back on the road.
From there it took me another 20 minutes to do the next 3 miles to home.
I was bidding on a bunch of stuff on an online auction, but got busy hauling hay the day it ended, and forgot to check it.
I lost out on almost everything I was bidding on.
I did win an old lunchbox for $1 (One just like it on Ebay for $35) and a couple hand scythes.
Grand total was $3.50 including taxes and fees. Had to make an 80 mile round trip to pick up my treasures.


----------



## painterswife

April 1st. Driveway still half covered with snow. Everywhere else still has 3 feet on the ground. The horses are shedding up a storm. Looks like I am going to have to rebuild the shed roof off of the chicken coop. Too much snow this year and it has a few cracked logs that we used beams. I don't expect green grass on the pasture until at least mid-May unless it warms up dramatically.


----------



## IndyDave

Sounds like nature is playing a bad April fool joke on you!


----------



## keenataz

I just popped part of a filling. At one time I thought they were forever. Now I can't stop playing with it with my tongue.


----------



## Irish Pixie

keenataz said:


> I just popped part of a filling. At one time I thought they were forever. Now I can't stop playing with it with my tongue.


I chipped part of a tooth exposing the filling, and had to have a crown in January. I couldn't leave it alone either...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

*Stachoviak*- Well, a bit of trial and error. We did the same thing last year, and got the knack of it. The trees are bare root....

I dug down( we have sand), with the auger, just for a minute, and the hole were deep enough. I used a 9 inch auger. 

We had marked the distance between trees, laid the trees out and I followed the line we laid out with the tractor. Not sure this will help you... But, I recommend it over digging down with hand tools. 

*Cornhusker* - Good grief!! I was holding my breath, reading your post!! Thank goodness, you were able to recover from that drop off. WHEW!!

I bought the coolest tool today. A pneumatic nail remover. I can't wait to use it. I would have owned one sooner.... but, I didn't know they existed. This weekend, I bought a Mikita Brush Sander. Dh, and I are finally getting our Wood Shop back together, since the Tornado... took our previous shop away. 

Went to the Dr. after work, for therapy on my back. Then here to the farm, feed, fluff and buff.


----------



## [email protected]

thanks for the tutorial. I plant my tomatoes by making a hole with a hand post hole digger. I put raw manure in the bottom of the hole. then cover with about 3 inches of dirt. then plant the tomato straight down . I figure by the time the roots work down to the manure, it will be composted enough.. has worked well for me..
I hope your back gets better soon..


----------



## MO_cows

We have an interesting project getting started. DSIL is going to put a she-shed down here to live in. Her mate died, didn't have all his affairs in order. She got some insurance money but the paid for house and land will not be hers.

It's not a tiny house, almost 800 square feet, but some interesting zoning restrictions for a 2nd domicile on one property.. Can have a wall oven but not a stove or even a hot plate. Huh?? Can't have its own meters for utilities. Fine, we will put a 2nd meter on the barn and jump from there. Kitchen sink, 1 basin, 16 inch max. If we wanted to part with 3 acres a lot of the restrictions would go away, but no. Heck no. So we will be creative on some things and perhaps commit a few crimes after the inspection for occupancy to solve other issues. But it's going to be a cute home. And nice to have more family close by.


----------



## IndyDave

MO_cows said:


> We have an interesting project getting started. DSIL is going to put a she-shed down here to live in. Her mate died, didn't have all his affairs in order. She got some insurance money but the paid for house and land will not be hers.
> 
> It's not a tiny house, almost 800 square feet, but some interesting zoning restrictions for a 2nd domicile on one property.. Can have a wall oven but not a stove or even a hot plate. Huh?? Can't have its own meters for utilities. Fine, we will put a 2nd meter on the barn and jump from there. Kitchen sink, 1 basin, 16 inch max. If we wanted to part with 3 acres a lot of the restrictions would go away, but no. Heck no. So we will be creative on some things and perhaps commit a few crimes after the inspection for occupancy to solve other issues. But it's going to be a cute home. And nice to have more family close by.


Lord have mercy! You are going to have a contraband cookstove!

Seriously, one wonders how the local powers that be would deal with a summer kitchen.


----------



## ydderf

Have you or she thought of starting with a shipping container or 2. There is much to read if you google sea can houses or container housing.


----------



## crehberg

ydderf said:


> Have you or she thought of starting with a shipping container or 2. There is much to read if you google sea can houses or container housing.


I bet with all the restrictions on them it wouldn't be allowed...but there are some pretty cool ones out there!


----------



## [email protected]

they are all so worried about how you cook, but what about a toilet ?
I would think an air fryer would be a handy way to cook for just one or two people..


----------



## ydderf

Dw goes under the knife tomorrow we were told to be at the hospital at 6:00am and to expect an 8 hour procedure. The hospital is a 2 hour drive from home still undecided whether to rent a room in Kamloops or leave here at 4:00 am. this will be her 4th back surgery hopefully it will fix everything (fools dream) we will celebrate if she will be able to walk with tolerable pain. They are going to take a slice of bone from her hip and use it to fuse her spine. the rods they put in last year lasted from August till January then one day she was on her knees from the pain.


----------



## IndyDave

ydderf said:


> Dw goes under the knife tomorrow we were told to be at the hospital at 6:00am and to expect an 8 hour procedure. The hospital is a 2 hour drive from home still undecided whether to rent a room in Kamloops or leave here at 4:00 am. this will be her 4th back surgery hopefully it will fix everything (fools dream) we will celebrate if she will be able to walk with tolerable pain. They are going to take a slice of bone from her hip and use it to fuse her spine. the rods they put in last year lasted from August till January then one day she was on her knees from the pain.


Hopefully this will be successful beyond your hopes!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

*yderf - Prayers. Bless her heart.
Stachoviak-* We used root stimulator I will top dress with compost. then a landscape fabric round with mulch on top. I will install water gators, when the weather really starts to warm. 
For me, Tomato's get a healthy hand full of crushed egg shells, coffee grounds, and compost , at planting. Epsom salts after they get established. if they are small, when they go in the ground...I use a bulb auger. I can wobble it around to make a decent width. I also used crushed oyster shells.

Today, sipped my coffee, nibbled at breakfast, and paid bills. Off to work and back. Grocery store, my Starbucks coffee was on sale... I bought the limit. went to the car, walked back in and did it again.... thru a different checkout line. Oh, yes I did.

Came home, put groceries away, took off to the barn. Fed the animals, filled the troughs and buttoned them up for the night. I have been hearing a pack of coyotes, that are prowling around. Since I did not have to go to the Dr. today, I walked the fences, to make sure, there were none needing repair. Thankfully, they were all good. I do hate the time change, in the spring.. but, I like the extra daylight, this time of the day.....just in case I need to fix a fence!!

Everyone have a nice night.


----------



## [email protected]

today I waited in vain for the guy to come change my tractor tire. I wish he would call and say he isn't coming. two days wasted waiting..
we save our coffee grounds mixed with egg shells.
bag them in plastic bags..
today I decided to re-do the sway restricter for the 3 point. I made one last year, but am not 100% satisfied with it .. 
I tried to start a thread about my multi tool for the 3 point hitch on the tractor in 2017. Not a single hit on it. I added a note to it today, . I guess this is not the Homesteading site I thought it would be.


----------



## IndyDave

[email protected] said:


> today I waited in vain for the guy to come change my tractor tire. I wish he would call and say he isn't coming. two days wasted waiting..
> we save our coffee grounds mixed with egg shells.
> bag them in plastic bags..
> today I decided to re-do the sway restricter for the 3 point. I made one last year, but am not 100% satisfied with it ..
> I tried to start a thread about my multi tool for the 3 point hitch on the tractor in 2017. Not a single hit on it. I added a note to it today, . I guess this is not the Homesteading site I thought it would be.


Sounds interesting but I can't find it.


----------



## alleyyooper

Me nither. Post a link please.

 Al


----------



## 101pigs

IndyDave said:


> I see it as an exception. I have known a bunch of them and all were big babies other than this one and the one that belonged to the drug dealers who lived by my mom. Ironically, I am planning to adopt a pit bull puppy whose home situation is changing such as not to afford her a place.


A pit bull came on my property and killed my stock dog. The owner of the dog across the road came over and shot the pit. Pits are banned in 10 U.S. states and in 12 countries for very good reason. I hate dogs that attack people and their targets most of the time are children. I support groups that are trying to get them and a couple other dog breeds banned from the U.S.


----------



## painterswife

ydderf said:


> Dw goes under the knife tomorrow we were told to be at the hospital at 6:00am and to expect an 8 hour procedure. The hospital is a 2 hour drive from home still undecided whether to rent a room in Kamloops or leave here at 4:00 am. this will be her 4th back surgery hopefully it will fix everything (fools dream) we will celebrate if she will be able to walk with tolerable pain. They are going to take a slice of bone from her hip and use it to fuse her spine. the rods they put in last year lasted from August till January then one day she was on her knees from the pain.


Hope things go well. Keep us updated.


----------



## crehberg

Back at Dr for more blood work this AM. Joy....


----------



## [email protected]

alleyyooper said:


> Me nither. Post a link please.
> 
> Al


I don't know how to navigate around in this site.
all I did was to start a conversation. I guess that was not the thing to do.
I am not finding a forum for machinery and equipment..
and since I cannot post pictures here, I doubt that anyone would like to read a written explanation of how I set the tool bar up..


----------



## crehberg

[email protected] said:


> I don't know how to navigate around in this site.
> all I did was to start a conversation. I guess that was not the thing to do.
> I am not finding a forum for machinery and equipment..
> and since I cannot post pictures here, I doubt that anyone would like to read a written explanation of how I set the tool bar up..


Stach you can post it in Shop Talk and I'm sure someone would be glad to upload the pictures if you email them. I'm interested in this thing!


----------



## Cornhusker

101pigs said:


> A pit bull came on my property and killed my stock dog. The owner of the dog across the road came over and shot the pit. Pits are banned in 10 U.S. states and in 12 countries for very good reason. I hate dogs that attack people and their targets most of the time are children. I support groups that are trying to get them and a couple other dog breeds banned from the U.S.


Sorry to hear about your dog.
I have very little patience for mean dogs and their owners who let them run.
You may have to sue the owner for the cost of your valuable dog and maybe some mental anguish for losing a family member.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

IndyDave said:


> Sounds interesting but I can't find it.





alleyyooper said:


> Me nither. Post a link please.





[email protected] said:


> I don't know how to navigate around in this site.
> all I did was to start a conversation. I guess that was not the thing to do.
> I am not finding a forum for machinery and equipment..
> and since I cannot post pictures here, I doubt that anyone would like to read a written explanation of how I set the tool bar up..


https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/hilling-disc-setting.561786/


----------



## [email protected]

thank you, I looked that site up. I had forgotten all about it. as long as I was in it, I posted an update.
.....jiminwisc.....


----------



## keenataz

Page 100-cool

Just woke up to a report that my little town has one of the highest non vaccination rates in Canada.


----------



## ydderf

I dropped DW at the hospital this morning I was told it would be 5 or 6 pm before they could tell me anything. 8 hour long surgery is somewhat scary but the pain she's been in since January any improvement will be welcome.

I need to go to the farm tomorrow after a hospital visit seems someone decided that the farm was abandoned they kicked in the house door then stole a bandsaw from the workshop. I bought some trail cams so if they come back I will have their pictures.


----------



## painterswife

ydderf said:


> I dropped DW at the hospital this morning I was told it would be 5 or 6 pm before they could tell me anything. 8 hour long surgery is somewhat scary but the pain she's been in since January any improvement will be welcome.
> 
> I need to go to the farm tomorrow after a hospital visit seems someone decided that the farm was abandoned they kicked in the house door then stole a bandsaw from the workshop. I bought some trail cams so if they come back I will have their pictures.


Do you mind me asking where your farm is? Generally not street address


----------



## ydderf

The farm is in McBride BC. Actually close to not in McBride.


----------



## painterswife

ydderf said:


> The farm is in McBride BC. Actually close to not in McBride.


I have heard it is beautiful. I have not been that east of Prince George or north of Tod Mountain in that area.


----------



## crehberg

ydderf said:


> I dropped DW at the hospital this morning I was told it would be 5 or 6 pm before they could tell me anything. 8 hour long surgery is somewhat scary but the pain she's been in since January any improvement will be welcome.
> 
> I need to go to the farm tomorrow after a hospital visit seems someone decided that the farm was abandoned they kicked in the house door then stole a bandsaw from the workshop. I bought some trail cams so if they come back I will have their pictures.


I hope the procedure goes well...and you catch whatever low life scum broke into your farm!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

*yderf - MORE *Prayers. I hope things went well today. Sorry about the creeps that broke into your place.​
I have a 5 gallon bucket, of my own coffee grounds, right now. I grab the one at the office, too.

I also bake cakes professionally,( besides my real job) eggshells.... I take everyone, I can get my hands one. They will go under tomato's, Peppers and Egg Plant.


----------



## [email protected]

my wife bags the coffee grounds. ya know ? I have no idea how many she has ..
DD#2 just started at Starbucks part time. I have to talk to her about saving grounds ..
I got the tractor tire repaired today. New tube, new rim and filled with fluid..plus labor: $390.oo..
I could never have done all that by myself..
......jiminwisc....


----------



## ydderf

Well I just phoned the hospital DW is still in surgery it's now been 11 hours since the surgery started. If everything went as planned this AM I don't know if the surgery started on time. I may never know. Thanks everyone for your prayers and well wishes.


----------



## ydderf

painterswife said:


> I have heard it is beautiful. I have not been that east of Prince George or north of Tod Mountain in that area.


The farm is within sight of Mount Robson the highest peak in the Canadian Rockies. and the valley is beautiful more winter then we are used to but we will adjust.


----------



## painterswife

Good news and bad news. 

Bad news. My Instant pot is flashing an error. That makes very sad. I hope they warranty it. 

Good news. I saw a few blades of green grass along the roads where the snow is gone. It is 50 degrees out. Perfect temp for doing chores outside. Today it is picking up dog poop.


----------



## newfieannie

I hope the surgery is successful and your wife is ok Ydderf

I made bread today. first time since I hurt my back the second time. leaning over the counter kneading is not the easiest on a back. I felt a few twinges but nothing I can't handle. I put a ice bag on it right away which it says in the hi-speed healing book I have. I might give in and get a bread maker just for the mixing and kneading part. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless

newfieannie said:


> might give in and get a bread maker just for the mixing and kneading part. ~Georgia


The ends justify the means Georgia!


----------



## newfieannie

you're probably right roadless! another thing my son told me to do to save my back is kneel down and wash my hair in the bathtub. that's what he does. that's another thing I did today to irritate my back. bending over the bathroom sink and it takes me awhile because my hair is so long. I didn't realize how much easier it would be doing it that way ~Georgia


----------



## roadless

Good for you Georgia! 
It's wonderful to find new ways that help everyday living!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

*ydderf *- I'll keep the prayers coming. Best Wishes, for both of you. Here's hoping it's a short road to a QUICK recovery.

*Stach-* I am so glad, you got that tractor fixed. How the seeping water issue going? You can never have too much coffee grounds and eggshells, if you garden at all. Wasn't that you, I read something about 180ft long bed of potato's. ???

83F today. Supposed to storm all weekend.

I think Dh and I will be working in the woodshop. I want to build a new vanity for our Outhouse. It looks like an outhouse, open the door and there is a full bath. Shower, Hot and Cold water. Kind of a cool thing. Everyone is always surprised, when they open the door!! We recently, put a new Tin Ceiling, stained Cedar about 5 ft from the ceiling down the wall and about 3 ft of old galvanized Tin.... Pretty nice looking... if I say so myself. We still have to build a cabinet and the vanity. I already have all the hardware, faucet, galvanized pan for the sink, etc. And, I might get to use my new nail remover. I know I will be sanding Cedar!! I need to find some Marine Poly for the vanity top.


----------



## roadless

Love to see a picture texasdirtdigger, it sounds awesome!


----------



## painterswife

Last night I googled a quick dessert using apple pie filling in an air fryer. 12 minutes later I had 2 apple taquitos with caramel sauce ready.  I already had a container of apple pie filling that I made in the fridge. Ir was delicious and my husband was happy.

I really like this air fryer.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> Last night I googled a quick dessert using apple pie filling in an air fryer. 12 minutes later I had 2 apple taquitos with caramel sauce ready.  I already had a container of apple pie filling that I made in the fridge. Ir was delicious and my husband was happy.
> 
> I really like this air fryer.


You almost have me sold on air fryers


----------



## Cornhusker

My knee kept me awake most of the night, I guess one of these days I'm gonna have to break down and get it looked at again.
While I'm there, I may as well get my hand looked at, and if they are firing up the X-Ray machine, I should have then look at my neck.
Nobody told me getting old would hurt in so many places.


----------



## [email protected]

tex, yep, that was my 180 foot long potato row.
I like planting potatoes and hilling them and digging them, but I do not like picking the beetles..
last year I did not plant a single thing. my back was bothering too much.
this year I am going to try a patch of sweet corn and maybe a half dozen tomatoes. I just cannot bring myself to eat canned corn from the store.
I plant Serendipity corn.. average sized ears, but the taste is number one.
the water problem is under control. the new larger dehumidifier is working wonderfully. It takes out about 5 gallons of water per day.. less now that things are drying up. all that is left is a small section of carpet in my computer room..
this morning the ground is all white again. but it is supposed to get up into the high 50F's today..
your new shop and glorified outhouse sounds really neat.. If I had my life to do over, I would have built a large pole building with living quarters in one end..
heated floor throughout..
I saw such an arrangement .. it was awesome to me.
.......jiminwisc.....


----------



## painterswife

Cornhusker said:


> You almost have me sold on air fryers


I have more ideas. Chimichangas  I can make them and freeze them and easily cook them in the air fryer. When I do a pork roast or have leftover chicken I will just quickly make them up and freeze them. I am also going to do some breakfast burritos for my husband.

I have to say it is really a great appliance when cooking for one or two people. I also made apple turnovers with some puff pastry. They did not last long but take more time then the apple pie filling in a tortilla.
Meatballs are easy in it as well. I can make those up and freeze them as well.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> I have more ideas. Chimichangas  I can make them and freeze them and easily cook them in the air fryer. When I do a pork roast or have leftover chicken I will just quickly make them up and freeze them. I am also going to do some breakfast burritos for my husband.
> 
> I have to say it is really a great appliance when cooking for one or two people. I also made apple turnovers with some puff pastry. They did not last long but take more time then the apple pie filling in a tortilla.
> Meatballs are easy in it as well. I can make those up and freeze them as well.


You can probably do most of your cooking between the air fryer and Instant Pot?
Seems like a lot less cleanup than stove top cooking.


----------



## painterswife

Cornhusker said:


> You can probably do most of your cooking between the air fryer and Instant Pot?
> Seems like a lot less cleanup than stove top cooking.


I can. Now I just have to teach my husband how to use the air fryer.


----------



## geo in mi

I must be crazy. I'm waiting for an email reply from the lady who has three "slightly" feral cats she wants to rehome(I think that's an oxymoron, huh?) I'm so tired of hearing the red squirrel running through my floor joists at evening time with black walnuts rolling like tiny bowling balls. It's war! I tell you. I've never had this problem before, even when WDKK was living. I think I could go away for a week's vacation and three kitty kats could survive on red squirrels and chipmunks alone. 

Tomorrow I need to plant the Dixondale onions and 25 Sure Crop strawberries--even though it rained, hard, this morning. My secret, planting them, pine tree seedling style, slipping them into the alfalfa hay mulch I laid down last fall. My church nurse gave me an old walker, with seat attached--which is goldilocks right for this job. Sit down, plant, move the walker, sit down plant, so forth down the row. Maybe I can retire the Troy-Bilt horse?

The lettuce is coming up well.....,we'll see how well the tomatoes and peppers come up. Yes, DIL, I'm using the new heat pad you gave me for Christmas.

The big dirty is nearing the halfway point. The wallboard is up, the mud is going on. The mudding process of brushong the squiggly lines in it to hide the imperfections, is next up. Then re-priming, then the final painting. By Eastertime? I hope so, I'm getting tired of the mess, and I'm ready to go outside.

WDKK? (World's Dumbest Kitty Kat)

geo


----------



## newfieannie

take magnesium pills CH. it may help depending on what it is of course. I know if I don't take one a day I feel it. someone here recommended it a few years ago


----------



## painterswife

newfieannie said:


> take magnesium pills CH. it may help depending on what it is of course. I know if I don't take one a day I feel it. someone here recommended it a few years ago


I have to take both my magnesium and my potassium. Makes a huge difference to these old muscles.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

*Cornhusker -* If I have said it once, I have said it a thousand times... Getting old isn't for Sissy's!!! Like you, I never knew, I could hurt in so many places at one time.

*roadless* - My dh said I made a mistake, not taking "before" pictures. I will take some pics, when we get done....If I can figure out how to post them.... I'll try to show it off. LOL!!

*Stach* -We entertained buying a" Barnaminium", They are really cool. 
Yes, the woodshop is taking shape. We sure have missed our things, the Tornado took away. There were many of my Dad's tools were in there....I would not have taken a zillion dollars for. Broke my heart, to lose them. Still saddens me 2 yrs later.

One of the things I miss most, was his drawknife. Those things a expensive now. He whipped me once, for picking it up and using it like a machete.... I think I was 6 or so... Also, I got a bustin, for messing with his hand planner. I just could not stay away from that stuff. Oh, and his brace and bit... I cannot even remember how may times, I used it to drill the dirt.....he was not amused by that either. ( I know I was not laughing.) , One day, I got in his tool box, found a handful of shiny ball bearings….popped them in my mouth, shook my head, banging them against my teeth, like a pin ball machine... Suddenly, gulp.... One less was in my mouth, and on the fast track to my digestive system. OH, it was on then....he whipped me good. 
I had dolls.... I just preferred his tool chest. 

The temp got up to 86F today. Sounds divine... but, they just said strong thunder storms, hail and possible Tornado's , especially, in E.Texas. I am praying, that does not happen, again.

I spent about two hours, looking for Marine Poly.... Never found it. 
I also stopped back by the grocery store for 4 more bags of Starbucks. I'll pick 4 up every day, while the sale is on.

Everyone have a nice weekend.
I hope I don't have to spend it on "STORM WATCH"


----------



## ydderf

I spent all day thursday in intensive care with DW. turns out I could have gone to the farm. I stopped last night to see her and she has no memory of seeing me. I watched as they removed the breathing tube held her hand for hours. It sure is hard to whisper sweet nothings to someone coming out from anesthesia not to mention how intimate the ICU is. She still has a sore throat from the airway it came with a tube that also drained stomach juices/acid.

I spent yesterday at the farm repaired the damaged doors built a new set of gates and installed a pair of trail cams.
Does anyone have a magic wand to lend? ;]


----------



## [email protected]

ydderf, I really hope your wife gets relief from her pain
she might lose some memory from the medication they use during operations. don't be alarmed by it.
when I had heart surgery, I have no recollection of going to the hospital, being there or recovery. I lost about two days worth of memory or recall..
My brother died and they brought him back. he lost 4 years prior to the heart attack..
I tried to convince him that he owed me a hundred dollars, but he didn't buy that. LOL
I finally got to ride on the tractor and graded the driveway. It is nice and smooth, but still has it's hills and valleys.. just slight ones, just deep enough to hold puddles of water after it rains..
....jiminwisc......


----------



## painterswife

Another day where the overnight temps were above freezing.  Went grocery shopping. The fields in the valley are still snow covered but starting to bare off. It will be a while before they can get on the fields with this rain though. My neighbors are still getting stuck in the snow on their driveway.


----------



## crehberg

ydderf said:


> I spent all day thursday in intensive care with DW. turns out I could have gone to the farm. I stopped last night to see her and she has no memory of seeing me. I watched as they removed the breathing tube held her hand for hours. It sure is hard to whisper sweet nothings to someone coming out from anesthesia not to mention how intimate the ICU is. She still has a sore throat from the airway it came with a tube that also drained stomach juices/acid.
> 
> I spent yesterday at the farm repaired the damaged doors built a new set of gates and installed a pair of trail cams.
> Does anyone have a magic wand to lend? ;]


I'd sure let you have my magic wand if I had one! Hope she feels better soon and you get some rest!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Ydderf- I give you mine, as well. 
I do hope your Honey, get to feeling better.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Well, my dream of building the vanity, for our Outhouse, did not happen. After breakfast yesterday, my DH announced he was taking me somewhere I had never been. HUH? What? I have been all over the place down there. OK. He won. He took me to a Tractor Swap Meet.

He had proudly bought me, a 1952 Farmall, just like my Daddy's. She still runs great! I drove it around the parking lot, thrilled to be bouncing along. OH!! What memories. That was the tractor, I learned to plow( drive) . We went back to the farm and grabbed the trailer... and soon, she was at her forever home. Her name is Maybelle.... 'cause that what Daddy named "his old gal.'

She needs a bit of restoration love. Not too much, at all. I will happily and proudly use her. I have gotten completely accustomed to closed cab tractors, with, Air, Stereo, cushioned ride, etc. Maybelle, will keep me grounded. She reminded me where I came from...… And, I liked it. Not that I won't welcome the air conditioners of the other rigs , with our mighty Texas heat spells.

Well my happiness, dissipated, when the Thunderstorms arrived. Hokie Smokes, Bullwinkle.... it rained from the West, East, upside down, sideways and backwards. The Thunder rolled nonstop for hours. There was so much Lightening, we thought better of working in a metal building with metal power tools in our hands.

I headed off to the kitchen and made a baked spaghetti casserole and thru a beef roast in the oven as, well. I just knew we would lose power.... but we didn't.

It is raining today, but not storming. I came back to this farm, early today, to work on taxes. UGGGGGGGGH!

So, I guess, I will go make me a fresh cuppa coffee and dig back in.


----------



## ydderf

I spoke with DW an hour ago she is out of the ICU and in a regular ward. She is feeling some new and different things/pains not the debilitating pain needing hydro morphone. I told her good, variety is good. Her voice is still raspy from being intubated making it hard for me to understand her. Being as there is nothing wrong with my hearing ;-). It must be the phones fault. I'm sure you all would also have trouble hearing the difference between a B and a V. grin
I will go see her tomorrow then on up to the farm for a day or two finish off my half built gate (should have taken an angle grinder last trip).

THANKS all for your well wishes and prayers. They are/were appreciated.


----------



## roadless

Awesome find Texas DD, good for you!


----------



## painterswife

My husband is 6 foot 5. Long legs. Trying to mend the knees of his jeans with the sewing machine is very difficult. . I am sure there is a easy trick to get that over the arm of the sewing machine but I sure have not figured it out. Not the prettiest repair job.


----------



## roadless

painterswife said:


> am sure there is a easy trick to get that over the arm of the sewing machine


That's definitely tricky, I just did a search and couldn't find anything useful. Maybe just by hand...ugh.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Meeeeh.... Taxes are done. Had to pay a smallish amount. {{{{{{HEAVY SIGH}}}}}, Guess it could have been worse... At least it is over for now. ***Note to self... Raise your 401K deduction.***
Two farms and we still had to pay. We both have SSI and we both still work..... oh well. The price of earning an honest living.


----------



## Cornhusker

We went mower shopping yesterday, and of course the ones I really liked are pretty expensive.
Looked at a Dixie Chopper with a 72" cut for $10,000, but decided that was just too much for a mower.
They had a 60" Dixie Chopper for $6200 that really wants to come home with me, and a Gravely 52" for $3200 that stands a fair chance of coming home too.
The 60" DC is supposed to mow over 5 acres an hour, so that would sure free up my mowing time, but can I justify $6200 for a mower?
All the above are offered at 0% for 48 months, so that makes it even more tempting


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

*Cornhusker* - I go all GAGA, looking at Tractor Implements, Mowers, etc. I almost always can somehow justify, how I NEED them. LOL. Mowing the pastures does take so much time. I am looking at a DR Brushhog…. I REALLY need it!! They are so dang heavy. I am slightly over 5 foot tall.... I have to find things that are User (ME) friendly.


----------



## happy hermits

We have three new bottle baby saanen goats going to teach them to pull and pack. Also new blood in our little herd. I know it seems like a small thing but I am excited. I also am tired nine bottle babies, my grandson named them after wrestlers this year.So we sing its a big show its a big big show when we are feeding them. You know it is the little things that makes life good.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

happy hermits said:


> We have three new bottle baby saanen goats going to teach them to pull and pack. Also new blood in our little herd. I know it seems like a small thing but I am excited. I also am tired nine bottle babies, my grandson named them after wrestlers this year.So we sing its a big show its a big big show when we are feeding them. You know it is the little things that makes life good.


INDEED!!!


----------



## painterswife

Another day where the morning temp is above freezing.  The little things make me happy. To balance out the good one of the dogs had diarrhea while I was out. 

Dinner tonight will be chicken parmesan. Need to get that started. Hubby is on his way home.


----------



## [email protected]

would an iron on patch work in those jeans ?

I finally dug out the power auger and am going thru it.
have the carburetor cleaned, took the gas tank off and cleaned it inside and out. still smells like turpentine, but it is clean. bought a new gas filter and fuel line. the old line seemed a bit stiff to me.
did a lot of searching about a model 30 auger about the carb.. then today I noticed on the label that it is a model 70.. more research needed.. can't figure out how the governor is supposed to go on. It was not connected when I took the carb off..
I poured a little gas into the spark plug hole. two pulls and it was running. so Houston, I have spark..
then the sun went away and it started raining .
on Wednesday we are slated for 6" to 10" of snow.
.........jiminwisc....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

*Stach*- No snow here. We were 83F yesterday, 86 for today and 88 for tomorrow. The weekend.... that's another story. rain and 60.... Texas weather. Never moderate. We have three seasons here... Summer, Summer and Christmas!! 

I see you were serious, about planting with that Auger!! Hope it works for you... works great for our application. You'll be wondering why you hadn't used it fir planting before!!

I am home again today, with my back. 

I am hoping we can work in the Woodshop, on that vanity, this weekend. As long as, it is only rain and not storming, we should be OK. I would love to get that project finished.

We are only going to garden for ourselves, this year. If my back will cooperate. That wreck ruined my plans for the Spring.
Usually, our crops are Tomato's sold wholesale for Locally Grown sale. And, Sweet Potato's... for the same market. The Tornado, also, demolished my green house.... We have yet to get it rebuilt, so the seedlings would not be ready, anyway. I'd like to upgrade..... I have also been toying with the idea of hydroponics. Thanking that might be easier on us, in advancing years.

Coffee tastes especially good this morning..... Think I'll have some more.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

painterswife said:


> My husband is 6 foot 5. Long legs. Trying to mend the knees of his jeans with the sewing machine is very difficult. . I am sure there is a easy trick to get that over the arm of the sewing machine but I sure have not figured it out. Not the prettiest repair job.


Does he need some new Jean shorts???


----------



## Irish Pixie

The night temps have been in a high 50s for the last couple days, and the forecast for last night was the same, so I put a fan in the bedroom window. Oops. Temp dropped to 44 degrees.  The 5 lb guard that who wears a sweater was under the covers and melded to me this morning. 

I've been busy since the weather has turned springy. If it's dry enough, I have to rake the side flower this afternoon. And I'm painting register covers in the bathroom and living room. I'm going to attempt to cut up the box the new door came in with a box cutter, hopefully I'll still have 7 and 3/4 fingers left. I'm not the most coordinated person on earth. 

Our oldest daughter is taking us to a Cinco de Mayo Taco and Margarita festival on Star War's day. Tacos, all types of tacos. Yum. And a few funny Mexican drinks.


----------



## Cornhusker

Just getting started on Spring cleanup going good, the weather has been beautiful.
Now we are looking at 2 days of blizzard warnings, 6-9 inches of snow and 50 mph winds.
I'm sick of winter


----------



## newfieannie

that's about the amt that we had overnight. it was treacherous on the streets this morning . I wasn't out though. I heard the reports. there are large vehicles digging up the neighbors driveway right now. not sure what happened. I don't think there is a manhole there but they have a hose down in the ground to something.

Todd was here and cleaned everything up and cleaned off my car. still below freezing. supposed to be 12C sometime this week. that will take most of it away I hope. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> Just getting started on Spring cleanup going good, the weather has been beautiful.
> Now we are looking at 2 days of blizzard warnings, 6-9 inches of snow and 50 mph winds.
> I'm sick of winter





newfieannie said:


> that's about the amt that we had overnight. it was treacherous on the streets this morning . I wasn't out though. I heard the reports. there are large vehicles digging up the neighbors driveway right now. not sure what happened. I don't think there is a manhole there but they have a hose down in the ground to something.
> 
> Todd was here and cleaned everything up and cleaned off my car. still below freezing. supposed to be 12C sometime this week. that will take most of it away I hope. ~Georgia


That truly sucks. Our temps are going to drop tonight, but the day temp will still be mid 40s. We'll lose the daffodils and tulips but the lilacs and forsythia should be OK.


----------



## Cornhusker

I just checked the weather.
It has a big red "Blizzard Warning!", and right underneath that it has the current temp 77°
Just seems kinda silly.


----------



## IndyDave

Texasdirtdigger said:


> *Cornhusker* - I go all GAGA, looking at Tractor Implements, Mowers, etc. I almost always can somehow justify, how I NEED them. LOL. Mowing the pastures does take so much time. I am looking at a DR Brushhog…. I REALLY need it!! They are so dang heavy. I am slightly over 5 foot tall.... I have to find things that are User (ME) friendly.


User friendly? I would be thinking along the lines of a spry young man who works cheap.


----------



## crehberg

Woke up yesterday with the worst sore throat I've had in a very long time. After running a fever all of last night I finally caved and went into the Dr. Managed to get some virus that is going around.

Dr said he had just got over it...after 3 weeks.

Aannnnd...the pharmacy was out of both medicines he prescribed.

Hopefully they'll be in tomorrow and I'll get back going....jimminy cricket 2019 hasn't treated me too well so far.

Y'all be safe out there!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

*IndyDave* - I wish. We can't beg , borrow, nor steal any young help..... After the tornado hit us in 2017, we just knew, we could hire some help. NOPE! The young people, down that way, can only think of how they are gonna get out of there. We even dangled really high pay....No dice. They don't realize, they will have to have $$$$ to leave the farm.

After my second cup of coffee, I spent the whole day researching Hydroponics. I also think I found the Greenhouse, I maybe interested in. I am actually, kinda inspired.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Cornhusker said:


> I just checked the weather.
> It has a big red "Blizzard Warning!", and right underneath that it has the current temp 77°
> Just seems kinda silly.


You are not in Texas, are you???LOL.
That's our kinda of weather rollercoaster.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Woke up yesterday with the worst sore throat I've had in a very long time. After running a fever all of last night I finally caved and went into the Dr. Managed to get some virus that is going around.
> 
> Dr said he had just got over it...after 3 weeks.
> 
> Aannnnd...the pharmacy was out of both medicines he prescribed.
> 
> Hopefully they'll be in tomorrow and I'll get back going....jimminy cricket 2019 hasn't treated me too well so far.
> 
> Y'all be safe out there!


I hope you get over the virus quickly, and you need a break from health problems.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Update 91F today.... forecast for Saturday night … high 30's...….AYE!!! Shaking my head!!


----------



## roadless

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Update 91F today.... forecast for Saturday night … high 30's...….AYE!!! Shaking my head!!


As we said in New England, " If you don't like the weather, wait a minute."


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> As we said in New England, " If you don't like the weather, wait a minute."


We have that same weather here.
It was 82* today.
The next few days look good:


----------



## roadless

I have weather envy.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

My back is still giving me a fit. Dr. Appt later today.
90F forecast today *WITH* 40-45 mph winds!

Enjoying my coffee this morning. Compiling a list of supplies I will need to get in to Hydroponics...DH & I have wanted to do it for years... makes more sense now, for us both. I hope we can get a Greenhouse and set up by Fall. It will take a bit of time to gather items up. And, like everyone else, Spring and Summer are crazy busy.

I think I can get pickle relish buckets, from a local BBQ place, for little to nothing. ( works for Dutch Bucket System)
I can be quite the scrounger, when I have a project!!! LOL. They are a little tall, but I can make them work Buckets are food grade....WA LA!!
I am going to stop by there after my Dr. Appt.....No time like the present!!!!


----------



## painterswife

Snow on the ground this morning.  I am happy. I prefer that then 20 degrees that was forcast. They are still saying 21 degrees tonight.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Just made it home from the Dr. I stopped the BBQ place. Owner said If I would make a donation to the local HS, I could have as, many buckets, as I wanted. I asked him, how much of a donation? $20.00, He said with a straight face. I handed him the money. He is a civic minded leader, very interested in the school systems, I have no doubt, where that money will go. Anyhow, I have the bucket costs wrapped up. They are the square buckets, the ones I wanted. They take up less room. Need to save where I can... The cooling units are pricy. My dad always said, "watch your pennies and they will turn into dollars"


----------



## MO_cows

The she shed project is officially on. Put money down and signed off on work order. DH ran the water line but thinks he's gonna move it. Put it too far to the back, the kitchen and bath are in the middle. We found some nice windows on the cheap, saving over $1000 on the build and still better windows than they offer, Pella.


----------



## crehberg

Been up all night doing paperwork and trying to get things in order. Dang anti-inflammatory stuff and steroids do this every time I take them...but at least I can swallow again for now! 

Got to get ready to go to town. Between Dr, medical billing office, and errands I've got a full day ahead of me. If y'all don't see me again for a couple days I crashed when I got home!

Everybody be safe out there. Looks like a lot of you are dealing with some pretty rough weather.


----------



## Cornhusker

We are shut down this morning.
All the highways are closed as well as the county roads.
I hate to complain, but I'm tired of Winter.


----------



## painterswife

We are at 27degrees but the snow from yesterday is gone so we are good.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Been up all night doing paperwork and trying to get things in order. Dang anti-inflammatory stuff and steroids do this every time I take them...but at least I can swallow again for now!
> 
> Got to get ready to go to town. Between Dr, medical billing office, and errands I've got a full day ahead of me. If y'all don't see me again for a couple days I crashed when I got home!
> 
> Everybody be safe out there. Looks like a lot of you are dealing with some pretty rough weather.


When do you take the steroids? I was told to take them as soon as possible in the morning. 

Good luck.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's out and about day today. Errands, grocery shopping, date lunch, and I'm hoping to stop to see the grands this afternoon.


----------



## Evons hubby

No snow here but it is sunny and about 75 today.


----------



## MO_cows

Cornhusker said:


> We are shut down this morning.
> All the highways are closed as well as the county roads.
> I hate to complain, but I'm tired of Winter.


It's those late storms that just break your spirit. So tired of it and ready for spring, but Mother nature toys with you.


----------



## ydderf

Well the surgeon told DW yesterday she has 3 vertebrae that need replacing and he will schedule it for mid May. In the mean time she needs to wear a brace that looks like a clam shell or maybe the armour that wonder woman wears it fits front and back from her waist line to her chest
. Yesterday I had to help her don it as the nurse was not strong enough. They want it as tight as we can get it I thought of telling her to lay on the floor so I could put my foot on her and pull. Of course this wonderful device is neither free nor covered by our medical insurance. I get to write a cheque for $1150.00 lucky us.


----------



## ydderf

I have a robin trying to invade, he keeps flying up against my picture window not sure if he is chasing bugs or wants at our house plants. Luckily it is only one perhaps demented bird. He/she is certainly persistent it hits sorta chest first flutters for a second then flies back onto the bar b cue I bet it has hit the window 30 times this morning.


----------



## [email protected]

ydderf said:


> I have a robin trying to invade, he keeps flying up against my picture window not sure if he is chasing bugs or wants at our house plants. Luckily it is only one perhaps demented bird. He/she is certainly persistent it hits sorta chest first flutters for a second then flies back onto the bar b cue I bet it has hit the window 30 times this morning.


I had one like that about a week ago. I think it was a male fighting with his reflection. he came back about 4 days in a row..


----------



## painterswife

Trying a new dough for hand pies in the air fryer. Empanada dough. I think this will work. Both savory and sweet. Hubby will taste test after dinner. 

Dinner is pot roast in the instant pot and green salad.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Ydderf - I am so sorry. Maybe that will take care of her back issues. Fingers crossed.

I picked up 40 buckets from the BBQ place....I told him that would be enough for a bit. . 50 cents a piece donation - I am feeling good about it. 49F this morning. They are forecasting Storms, hail and...… possible Tornado's. ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? Not Again.


----------



## painterswife

The empanada dough is a hit. I will be making apple and cherry hand pies for the freezer.

More snow this morning.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I have weather envy.


How about when I was riding out those hurricanes?


----------



## [email protected]

good find with the buckets.. I have a quite a few in reserve in the shed. the lids lock on tightly and are good for storage. we get ours from the deli/bakery dept at the super market.. free, first come first served.
i was not going to plow the blizzard snow, but DW took the car to go get the mail. made it only 50 feet down the 300 foot driveway.. it was a foot deep of really wet heavy snow.. I had no problem with the tractor. looks like it is not going to melt soon.


----------



## 101pigs

Cornhusker said:


> We are shut down this morning.
> All the highways are closed as well as the county roads.
> I hate to complain, but I'm tired of Winter.


Move south. Been warm here and beautiful. Spring is here time to plant the garden. Vacation in Florida in 30 days and surf fishing


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> When do you take the steroids? I was told to take them as soon as possible in the morning.
> 
> Good luck.


Yeppers, first thing in the AM IP.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We never got home from our out and about until after 8 last night. It turned out that the three year old had an art show at his day care, so we went to view toddler art. It was very interesting, and there were varied techniques. Our boy's age group did finger painting, but being the exuberant child he is, his turned out to hand and forearm painting. In bold colors to boot. The four year old group did "blow art" which involved a straw and paint. Can you imagine the chaos that ensued? Six 4 year old kids, paint, and straws? 

After the art show, we went back their house, picked up pizza (real NY fold able pizza), garlic Parmesan wings, garlic knots (if garlic has medicinal properties we're safe for quite some time), and after were treated for ice cream. I had a cup of extreme chocolate, hand made and absolutely delicious. 

Back home, put away groceries, watched a bit of TV with Mr. Pixie, and I fell asleep in the chair with the 6 lb guard dog that wears a sweater.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Yeppers, first thing in the AM IP.


And it's still keeping you up, that stinks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Yvonne's hubby said:


> No snow here but it is sunny and about 75 today.


It's 73 here already.
The 3 day predicted highs are 77, 80 and 82 with an 80% chance of thunderstorms tomorrow.


----------



## newfieannie

i can't believe it! it's +12C on my deck and 2days ago we had a blizzard .8 in snow and cars and trucks off the road all over. I was out shopping today. wore my summer jacket. saw people with shorts and sandals. I wont put my shovel away yet though or change my tires. most people already had on summer tires. weather man says 18C for next week. ~Georgia


----------



## Cornhusker

Supposed to top out at 37° here today, 47 tomorrow with snow in the morning and in the 60's Sunday and Monday.
My new mower is supposed to be delivered tomorrow, but it's going to be a couple weeks before I can use it.


----------



## emdeengee

ydderf said:


> I have a robin trying to invade, he keeps flying up against my picture window not sure if he is chasing bugs or wants at our house plants. Luckily it is only one perhaps demented bird. He/she is certainly persistent it hits sorta chest first flutters for a second then flies back onto the bar b cue I bet it has hit the window 30 times this morning.




The position of all the big windows in our house creates what looks like fly throughs for the birds - including the rather dense robins nesting in the tree next to the house. They were hitting all the time. We took red electric tape and just cut pieces short in length and then stuck them on the window to form `stars`. No crash pilots since then. One evening we had a knock on the door and it was a small boy accompanied by his father. He wanted to ask us why we had tape on our window. When we told him he turned to his father and said - I told you so!


----------



## emdeengee

This is an amazing video of a Border Collie in Canada saving a small pup from a backing car. I love dogs. They are amazing. This has made my day.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/video/t/b...ihuahua-from-being-run-over-by-car/vp-BBVSGmr


----------



## Cornhusker

Border Collies are amazing dogs


----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> How about when I was riding out those hurricanes?


Um, not so much then...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Um, not so much then...


I feel the same about all your snow.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Woke up to storms.... decided to stay here and not travel to East Texas. golf ball size hail, tornadic situation both here and there. I feel better not leaving the animals alone.. We got a good bit of rain, last night. At lease I had the forethought to sit those buckets out in the rain... My SUV smells Like Pickles!! I also set some Honey Buckets out for bee food... they will be clean as whistle.

Border Collies are the LOVE OF MY LIFE. We have 3 right now one only heards me...…. I should have named him shadow... for he is mine

I will take any Border Collie I can.

Major thunder going on..... may lose power soon. aaaaaaand here comes the hail.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

MOREhard rain ,tHUNDER AND LIGHTENING


----------



## painterswife

I fed the horses got in the door and in started dumping snow. It has now warmed up and is melting so I don't have to shovel. Today is chore day. Got the deck cleaned and now on to the horse waterer.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

it has been pouring all day.... I went out and checked the stock, gave them feed. Really cold considering the 9FFwe have been having. More storms forecast thru the night.


----------



## [email protected]

our snow was all gone except for the plowed up snow banks. then we got 12.6" of snow. it is down to about 8 inches now, but that is only because it was wet and it settled.. no melting until about middle of next week.
then more snow forecast at the end of the week..


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Stach - Ugggh. Just when we all thought we were getting a weather break. Watch out for those seeping water leaks!!! I have tree limbs and branches down... but, at least I am not waiting for snow to melt.


----------



## [email protected]

Yup TexDD, keeping a close eye on the seepage.. we have the shop vac sitting right under that window.
but nothing will happen until it either warms up or rains.
maybe by next Wednesday.

right now our problem is not enough water. the deep well pump is acting up. as in doing nothing.. I filled the coffee pot with the dwindling water pressure. and letting the toilet slowly fill up for one last flush..
Why do things like this happen on Sunday ? or like last time on Christmas Day ?? on Friday the repair guy came and put a new electric heating coil into the clothes dryer..I said, that dryer is almost brand new, how can the element burn out so fast ?? Annie showed me the receipt for when we bought it,,fifteen years ago
time sure flies...

ETA: well, after making coffee and investigating closer, the pump is working. Annie washed clothes.. so it is narrowed down to the flush valve on the toilet. I suspect dirt in the screen filter.. 
am glad we didn't have to pull the pump. the well casing is completely surrounded by a black raspberry patch. their thorns are worse than black berries..


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Stach- Around here and our other place, it is just constant. I feel your pain, with the well issue... We have 2 at the other place, our shallow well, is currently throwing a hissy fit... to the tune of a couple of grand. Dang it!!
When the Tornado hit us, a couple of years ago, we used water from the swimming pool to flush. ( Pool has since been decommissioned) Both wells were down for over a week. Yeah, we had a whole house generator and a couple of portables.... The Tornado took them , too.
The dryer element, made me laugh out loud....mine is not drying very well. It's about 12 yrs old.
Time does scoot on by.....


----------



## ydderf

last night I used a little diesel to encourage the stove to light. It whooshed back at me and took all the hair off of my hand. This morning I decided that with a hairless hand would be a good morning to knead bread because we need bread. ;-)

Funny thing about homemade bread it only has a small effect on my blood sugar level but a bag of chips or my favourite Cheesies sends my sugar levels sky rocketing. It's hard to walk past the rack of chips and Cheesies, strategically positioned beside where we stand waiting for our turn with the teller,and resist temptation. The food,if you call chips Cheesies pretzels etc. food , manufacturers of course care nothing about my health only their profits. That's why they pay for shelf position in the store.


----------



## emdeengee

My husband cannot resist Cheesies and is now addicted to the peanut butter filled pretzels. He is very co-operative about following the healthy food plan that I want to follow so he does get a little leeway. And he is very disciplined. Will only eat a few pieces at a time. I on the other hand tell him not to buy the potato chips that the dog and I are addicted to but every once in a while I whine for some. I am now in a dilemma for when I willfully throw my healthy food plan out. Old Dutch or Lay's Ripple?


----------



## ydderf

The occasional break from healthy eating soothes the savage soul. How's that for mixed metaphors?


----------



## MO_cows

DH and the skinny grandson had a long hard day crawling around underneath cousin's house replacing plumbing that was old galvanized pipe and had corroded shut. As usual it took 3 trips to the hardware store to get all the right parts. But they have hot water for the first time in a week, and we have a chip to cash in when the she shed gets here and we have to finish the interior.


----------



## ydderf

MO-cows,being owed a favour is a much better position to be in then owing a favour.


----------



## crehberg

Well, we had another bad round of weather again yesterday. Tornado spawned up the road about 15 miles...nobody hurt, thankfully. Feeling for everyone affected by all this bad weather lately...I think everyone is going to be ready for spring to get on over with before it even has a good start!


----------



## [email protected]

not too long ago I removed every bit of copper water pipe I could get at and replaced it with PEC. 
the tubing is not too expensive. I used the slip fittings.
they are a bit pricey, but the job is DIY so you don't have to pay a plumber $80.oo/hr..
If I had to do it over, I would borrow my nephew's crimping tool and do all crimped connections..
If you are planning to use the pec tubing. buy it ahead of time and unroll it so that the pieces are straight when you install them..
warm the tubing to get rid of the curved memory.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We had some wild weather from the nor'easter too. There was talk of not being able to "rule out tornadoes", but they just aren't common here. Well, there were severe t storm and tornadoes warnings from midnight to three am. I can't verify if any touched down tho. We had an incredible amount of rain too. 

I'm slowly getting the spring cleaning done.


----------



## ydderf

7:15 AM the sun is just coming up behind the mountain. Currently 1 C forecast to go to 14 C looks to be a beautiful day.


----------



## painterswife

We will be getting rain and snow all week. Some sun on the weekend and then rain again. Still, almost 2 feet of snow everywhere that has not been plowed. We will be lucky to get to bare ground before May 1st and not much grass until a few weeks after that. The horses are getting tired of the snow. 

Our entire house is done in pex. I have crimpers but still use shark fittings in certain places. There are places where getting the crimpers in is difficult.


----------



## Cornhusker

Supposed to be windy and rainy Wednesday and Thursday, with Friday hitting 70° and Saturday 80°, then back to 50s and rain.
If this year is like the last few years, the grass will be a foot high before it dries out enough to mow.
Lucky for me my new super mower was delivered Saturday.


----------



## painterswife

Cornhusker said:


> Supposed to be windy and rainy Wednesday and Thursday, with Friday hitting 70° and Saturday 80°, then back to 50s and rain.
> If this year is like the last few years, the grass will be a foot high before it dries out enough to mow.
> Lucky for me my new super mower was delivered Saturday.


My lawn mowers love the high grass.  They are not new though. They provide me with natural fertilizer as well. Now if I could teach them to rake it out instead of applying it in big mounds.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> My lawn mowers love the high grass.  They are not new though. They provide me with natural fertilizer as well. Now if I could teach them to rake it out instead of applying it in big mounds.


Mine tend to eat the grass and leave the weeds. This new one isn't picky


----------



## MO_cows

[email protected] said:


> not too long ago I removed every bit of copper water pipe I could get at and replaced it with PEC.
> the tubing is not too expensive. I used the slip fittings.
> they are a bit pricey, but the job is DIY so you don't have to pay a plumber $80.oo/hr..
> If I had to do it over, I would borrow my nephew's crimping tool and do all crimped connections..
> If you are planning to use the pec tubing. buy it ahead of time and unroll it so that the pieces are straight when you install them..
> warm the tubing to get rid of the curved memory.


Pvc is not near as good as pex. We had to totally replumb our rental and it was real easy to work with and far cheaper than the copper it replaced. DH took a length of pex tubing, filled with water, sealed both ends and froze it. It expanded without breaking. Only way to fly.


----------



## emdeengee

Just saw on the news that Notre Dame cathedral in Paris is on fire. Very bad. Roof and center spire may have collapsed. What a tragedy for history and architecture.

We are having one fantastic spring day after the other. This has been going on for at least 5 weeks. Completely abnormal. Well, the latest report is that we are warming at 3 times the rate of the rest of the planet.


----------



## newfieannie

we had thunder and lightening something awful today. I had several appointments so I had to go out. I didn't get wet though. I timed it to run from the parking lots between showers.

I need a raincoat bad. I had a good one that I bought years ago at northern Reflections but it's worn out and they don't have any now.(except pink) going to rain for a couple more days and I have more appointments so I'll have to try to find cabellas tomorrow. they have a couple I like.

this is another case of seeing it from the highway but getting lost when I try to find it. I have an umbrella but it's so clumsy and big I'm liable to strike someone on the narrow sidewalks. I never liked umbrellas anyway. Georgia


----------



## ydderf

NA I was at an outdoor concert in Saskatchewan(1987) when it started raining some entrepreneur was selling garbage bags with head and arm holes in them for a dollar each.


----------



## roadless

Apparently I slept through quite a rain storm last night, many pieces of porch furniture were on the lawn and even the large outdoor rug was curled up ,drenched on the corner of the porch. 
On a better note, my forsythia and hyacinths are blooming. 
April showers....


----------



## crehberg

Cornhusker said:


> Supposed to be windy and rainy Wednesday and Thursday, with Friday hitting 70° and Saturday 80°, then back to 50s and rain.
> If this year is like the last few years, the grass will be a foot high before it dries out enough to mow.
> Lucky for me my new super mower was delivered Saturday.


CH hope that new mower gives you many fine years of service!


----------



## Irish Pixie

roadless said:


> Apparently I slept through quite a rain storm last night, many pieces of porch furniture were on the lawn and even the large outdoor rug was curled up ,drenched on the corner of the porch.
> On a better note, my forsythia and hyacinths are blooming.
> April showers....


It was a wicked storm, and I slept through most of it too. There was a microburst with 70 mph straight line winds about 10 miles from here, and at least two confirmed tornadoes in just over the border in PA.

My forsythia is almost blooming, and there are nice buds all over the lilacs. 

Today is out and about day with Mr. Pixie.


----------



## painterswife

More snow this morning. Snow expected off and on all day. The snowpack went up 8 percent since Monday. If we get a big warm up there will be flooding in the valley. The horse trailer still has too much snow around it to move.


----------



## Cornhusker

crehberg said:


> CH hope that new mower gives you many fine years of service!


Thanks
For what it cost, it should last me the rest of my life.
Heck, the cheap ones are going on 2 decades now.


----------



## ydderf

The demented robin is still attacking his reflection this time in a window in the office rather then the living room. I hope more robins arrive soon and his frustrations will be solved by robin companionship.
it is a brilliant sunny day with no wind right now. Generally our wind blows up hill during the daytime and downhill at night. The joy of living in a mountain valley.


----------



## roadless

Irish Pixie said:


> It was a wicked storm, and I slept through most of it too


We must of been dead tired to sleep through the chaos! 
Even my pup didn't stir.
Love lilacs.


----------



## newfieannie

wet snow and rain again today. I didn't think I got wet yesterday but I was shivering all night. took off again today. found Cabellas. only about 10 min from my home! god I'm so stupid at times!

It was a street I use to see but didn't think there was anything down there. anyway I got my rain jacket. I wasn't very frugal today but I don't want to take any chances getting wet. and I was long enough looking for one. this was the one I saw online and fits me perfect. well made and room enough for a thin hoodie which I always wear. this is a jacket that can be worn even when it isn't raining. I'm happy!

going to spend the rest of the day cooking a bunch of food for my son for Easter. meat loaves.poor cakes. fish cakes and whatnot.I told him to go get himself 4 new tires but I know he will be looking for food also. when is he not looking for food? 

saw my first robin this morning. other people have been seeing them for a month. my flashing solar lights that have been under the snow most of the winter were flashing last night. thought they were dead. ~Georgia


----------



## crehberg

newfieannie said:


> wet snow and rain again today. I didn't think I got wet yesterday but I was shivering all night. took off again today. found Cabellas. only about 10 min from my home! god I'm so stupid at times!
> 
> It was a street I use to see but didn't think there was anything down there. anyway I got my rain jacket. I wasn't very frugal today but I don't want to take any chances getting wet. and I was long enough looking for one. this was the one I saw online and fits me perfect. well made and room enough for a thin hoodie which I always wear. this is a jacket that can be worn even when it isn't raining. I'm happy!
> 
> going to spend the rest of the day cooking a bunch of food for my son for Easter. meat loaves.poor cakes. fish cakes and whatnot.I told him to go get himself 4 new tires but I know he will be looking for food also. when is he not looking for food?
> 
> saw my first robin this morning. other people have been seeing them for a month. my flashing solar lights that have been under the snow most of the winter were flashing last night. thought they were dead. ~Georgia


Definitely ain't worth getting wet just to save a few bucks!!!


----------



## ydderf

*Fun fact:* A mosquito has 47 sharp “teeth” on its proboscis. Sorry: if we have to know that, you have to know that.


----------



## ydderf

Skip To Content

 

 Reporting To You
 


*A Burglar Hiding In An Oregon Bathroom Turned Out To Be...A Trapped Roomba*








*A Burglar Hiding In An Oregon Bathroom Turned Out To Be...A Trapped Roomba*

"We entered the bathroom and saw a very thorough vacuuming job being done by a Roomba vacuum cleaner."

  Julia Reinstein BuzzFeed News Reporter 
Posted on April 10, 2019, at 11:22 a.m. ET


Tweet
Share
Copy









Washington County Sheriff's Office
Oregon police responded with guns drawn after a woman reported a burglar was locked in her bathroom. Instead, they found an unlikely suspect: a trapped Roomba.

In a Facebook post on Tuesday, the Washington County Sheriff's Office in Oregon said it responded to a 911 call from a woman, who said she could see shadows under the bathroom door.

Deputies surrounded the house, even requesting a K-9 officer for backup.

"Rustling" noises could be heard from behind the bathroom door, the sheriff's office said.

After multiple commands for the suspect to come out were ignored, police opened the bathroom door.

"With guns drawn, deputies open the door to encounter the suspect…an automated robot vacuum," the sheriff's office said.

The scene was cleared — and probably quite clean, too.

“We entered the bathroom and saw a very thorough vacuuming job being done by a Roomba vacuum cleaner," Washington County Sheriff's Deputy Brian Rogers said.

* CORRECTION *
April 10, 2019, at 10:48 a.m.
Deputy Brian Rogers' name, using information provided by the Washington County Sheriff's Department, was misspelled in an earlier version of this post.











Julia Reinstein is a reporter for BuzzFeed News and is based in New York.

Contact Julia Reinstein at [email protected].

Got a confidential tip? Submit it here.


*Play a bigger role in our journalism*
Want to see more stories like this? Become a BuzzFeed News member.


----------



## painterswife

No snow this morning. Maybe even sun.  Looks like we will be in the 50's or close to for the next week. All that melting snow is making mud everywhere. We have stained concrete floors and they are getting very gritty with the dogs and us going in and out. It won't matter how much I clean for the next few weeks it will be a constant layer of dirt on anything.


----------



## Cornhusker

Woke up to 44° this morning, on the way to 60, but windy the next few days.
Friday and Saturday are supposed to be in the mid 70s and sunny, hopefully very little wind.
We get Good Friday off, so maybe I'll get stuff done this weekend.
Going to the doc this afternoon to get my knee looked at, hoping they'll just give me some meds and be on my way.
After that, I have to pick up some stuff I bought on an online auction, go to the hardware store for a funnel, a lawnmower battery and a bag of dog food. Then to the grocery store for tortillas and coffee.


----------



## CKelly78z

Finally got my JD 955 diesel tractor with a FEL back yesterday from getting an expensive fuel injection pump (after my SIL ran it out of diesel, and ran it with gas...stumbling, no power). I was able to get rid of all my apple tree prunings (2 pig piles) onto our growing burn pile, and bring up 6 full loads of recently cut firewood from our back lot. I need to hustle tonight to get the other 10 loads of firewood, and a big log overhanging our creek all tonight. Tomorrow is supposed to start a 3 day rain event of up to 3". My back lot where this firewood and the log are, routinely gets 1-2' of moving flood water if we get big amounts of rain, so I really don't want any wood washing away.


----------



## newfieannie

i got my rainjacket just in time. we are having rain right up to next Saturday and there are a few things going on that I'd like to attend. tonight temp. going down to -6C or so. it's cold and raw and so windy out there now when i took out the refuse. had to switch the furnace back on this morning. 

still trying to find someone on kijiji to do some raking and cleaning up of the yard. i can find lots of companies that do it but they want the job all summer and then shovelling in the winter. i already have Todd for the driveway and walkways.

i only want it cleaned up a bit from the winter and i can do the rest of the summer myself. and forget trying to find any young people to do it these days. at least around here. my son said he will do it but by the time he gets here from work on Friday on the way home he is absolutely pounded. he can barely get up off the sofa to drive home and anyway that's the only time i get a chance to see him and have a talk. i'll find someone somewhere. ~Georgia


----------



## [email protected]

around here some church groups put together a bunch of kids and go and do minor yard work such as raking and mowing.. it is volunteer work usually. but I am thinking of contacting a church and offering to pay for a day's work.. lots of branches to pick up, mainly..


----------



## newfieannie

yeah that's what I've got also branches and twigs from the neighbors trees and leaves i never got to last year. the median has to be done also. and yes of course i expect to pay and well just to get it done.

there is also weeding in the perennial and rock garden beds but i can't just trust anyone to do that. as i stated here before it has to be someone who knows a weed from a plant or an herb. my rock garden is on a hill which is hard work

i have always done it myself but i don't want to take a chance bending too much after injuring my back with the heavy snow. although when i was out there this morning looking at the place i felt like i could just start in and get it all done myself. then i remember the pain. maybe if i start slow i'll be okay but I've never done anything slow in my life. I'm only really looking at the other ads on kijiji . maybe i will make one of my own and offer a good wage. it's only people who have done weeding and whatnot for days on end know how hard it is. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless

Going on a road trip!
I took a personal day tomorrow and have Friday off.
My family lives on the other side of the state, ( PA is so darn long ), and I want to avoid the turnpike.
It could be 6 hours depending on traffic.
Either way, I will crank up the tunes and enjoy the journey!


----------



## newfieannie

do enjoy your trip Roadless and have a safe journey. Happy Easter to you and the family. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless

Thanks Georgia! 
It will be great to see everyone! 
I hope you have a great Easter too!


----------



## [email protected]

I was informed today that I will be making four cornish game hens for Easter dinner..
Wife found a brine recipe she wants me to try out..
I think I will do them in the Nesco ..
.....jiminwisc......


----------



## crehberg

[email protected] said:


> I was informed today that I will be making four cornish game hens for Easter dinner..
> Wife found a brine recipe she wants me to try out..
> I think I will do them in the Nesco ..
> .....jiminwisc......


Good luck with it....I think we're just going to do sandwiches this year...I'm tired of cooking stuff and then having to deal with leftovers and cleaning up.


----------



## Cornhusker

newfieannie said:


> yeah that's what I've got also branches and twigs from the neighbors trees and leaves i never got to last year. the median has to be done also. and yes of course i expect to pay and well just to get it done.
> 
> there is also weeding in the perennial and rock garden beds but i can't just trust anyone to do that. as i stated here before it has to be someone who knows a weed from a plant or an herb. my rock garden is on a hill which is hard work
> 
> i have always done it myself but i don't want to take a chance bending too much after injuring my back with the heavy snow. although when i was out there this morning looking at the place i felt like i could just start in and get it all done myself. then i remember the pain. maybe if i start slow i'll be okay but I've never done anything slow in my life. I'm only really looking at the other ads on kijiji . maybe i will make one of my own and offer a good wage. it's only people who have done weeding and whatnot for days on end know how hard it is. ~Georgia


When I get ready to do things like that, I need to warm up, stretch and limber up like I'm running a marathon.
My back tends to hate me when I just go to work.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm finishing the menu for Easter brunch, it will be all the New York Pixies. 

Pit ham
Mashed potatoes and gravy
Roasted (or grilled) asparagus and scallions, corn (kid friendly veggie), sauteed snow peas
Rolls
My famous (well, family famous) pound cake with drizzled chocolate frosting

Today is going to be a light spring cleaning day because my knees are killing me. 

A significant amount of dratted rain is coming in tomorrow and tomorrow night along with thunderstorms. I hope this year is not going to be as wet and horrible as last summer.


----------



## painterswife

It is a glorious day.

There was some frost this morning but the sky is clear and the sun is shining. This might be wishful thinking but I think the snow is melting faster than I thought.  There is now a foot to 16 inches in most spots in the pasture. Maybe it will be mostly gone by May 1st if the weather stays the same.

I am going to enjoy the day and spend as much time outside as I can.


----------



## Cornhusker

I have to work today, but a 3 day weekend coming up. 
I have so much to do over the weekend, fence needs fixed, yard needs all the winter debris cleaned up need to move some stuff around to build some new fence (brother's 65 Fairlane is sitting right where my gate will be).
Need to get the old mowers running again, at least one needs a new battery, gonna clean out my old 89 Silverado and put it up for sale, and the list goes on and on.


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah, I stretch, bend and exercise before tackling a job in the yard , and then I am tired and ready for a nap..
that's why nothing ever gets done around here..
I did put the post auger together without the governor .. It starts, idles and runs just great..
next I am going to clean up the Mantis type cultivator.
it is old, I think it is a Craftsman ? no decals on it..


----------



## newfieannie

went out early to pick up a few things at the grocery store .figured I'd beat the crowd. it was packed to the gills. I only needed about 10 things though so I was able to go to speedy. good sale on ice cream today so I bought several boxes for company.

decided to get up on the ladder and take down the bungie cords and plastic from my awnings. it's a beautiful day. I might just go out and get a start on my perennial bed. tomorrow will be raining but warm. looks like the heather is blooming out there. ~Georgia


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Wow!! We have had some crazy wind 70 mph and violent storms. I had a bed of Tulips ,that were in the process of blooming.. They lasted ONE Day The stupid wind blew the petals off. Now I have a bed of green sticks. I was so wanting to use them for the Sunday dinner table. 

Had to work a bit of overtime this week.

I hope dh and I can get started on that Cedar vanity for our Outhouse. Fingers crossed... Not supposed to be raining, storming, hailing, or the like. about 80F.....I'll take it.

He said he has been "re-organizing" the Woodshop.... Ahhhhh…..That may or may not be a good thing!!.

Our Easter meal is going to be... Tomahawk Steaks, Baked Potato's, Salad, Glazed Carrots, Grilled Asparagus, Iced Tea, and homemade Yeast Rolls. Dessert is an Angelic Coconut Cake, my Signature Cake...and a Nap!

Alright, everyone.. HAPPY EASTER BUNNY!!
Stay safe, enjoy the family, friends and food.
And, remember, He is Risen.


----------



## painterswife

It was a glorious day. 60 degrees and opened all the windows. Tomorrow should be even better. 

The river is rising fast. Could be flooding. We are far above the river, so no worries for our property. We do cross it to get out but it has never got that high.


----------



## [email protected]

yesterday we had a lot of rain. the ground is saturated so there was lots of run off. our road was underwater near the bridge. the water had receded by afternoon. the road is washed out in a couple of places. can still drive on it , though..
one of the neighbors said he drove through the water.
Ok for him, not for me ..
......jiminwisc......


----------



## crehberg

Waiting on the line of severe weather to get here... currently sweating my tail off from whatever this sickness is. Ain't asking for no sympathy...but goodness I'm tired of this!

Doesn't help when my wife's sick too!

Y'all be safe out there!


----------



## newfieannie

I do hope you start improving soon. lots of rain here today also. no fear of floods where I am. on a hill and everything flows down into the lakes.

I have a splitting headache today. there is someone using a jackhammer a couple doors up.been going for 4 days. I thought we would have a rest today. must be doing it himself because this is a holiday for workers except hospitals and the like. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Our motto:. Can't nuthin be easy. DH was digging up the water line for the she shed using a borrowed machine. Needed to move it to under the kitchen/ bath zone. Neat machine, trencher on one end, little backhoe on the other. The big hydraulic arm that runs the backhoe blew. And I mean blew, it looked like Old Faithful with hydraulic fluid for a few seconds. Oh great, now we get to pay for a new one. But when he called his friend to report the incident, friend said don't worry about it. Suprised it lasted this long. It blew awhile back and his brother patched it up with some ******* engineering. Whew! But will still make the offer to split it at least, help him install it. It broke on our watch, we have some responsibility.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

I hope everyone is having a great Easter. Mine was pleasant.
The weather is sunny and warm. The wind was not trying to knock me down for a change.
The animals were all out browsing... Nice day.
Worked a bit in the woodshop, yesterday... but really, no building. We went to Rockler and picked up a few things DH had on his list. It is about 120mi round trip. Horrific traffic on the way back here.....20 car crash and another with 4 cars. Took me forever to get back home.
Not much else to report.....


----------



## crehberg

Hope everyone had a good Easter.

Currently trying to talk myself out of making the garden bigger. Do this every year...and every year it seems to get bigger...


----------



## roadless

I had a whirlwind visit with my sister and brother over the long weekend. 
It was wonderful but exhausting. 
While in the area, I arranged to see a small fixer-upper house.
I went the day before my appointment to check the outside and general area.
First let me say it was a long ride....my pup and I marked our territory so to speak, in a private area....
The next day when I was with the realtor, I noticed the security camera 
Good grief...


----------



## newfieannie

i had a very quiet day yesterday. made a bit of corn beef hash for myself. my son dropped by Saturday and i gave him his Easter food. carott cake and whatnot. he was off the weekend and just likes to dig in the rest of the time with his dogs. he becomes a hermit on the weekends

i went out to my club today and had an Easter meal with the crowd. it was very pleasant and i sure got the good of my new raincoat. i have to walk 4 blocks from the parking lot and the rain was pelting down. i was dry as a bone. we're going to have rain for another 3 days by the looks of it.

this should be good for the people who have to contend with dry wells up the valley and also for the lakes around here. everything should be overflowing by now. the worst is supposed to be tomorrow.

i have some more errands to attend to because no banks or post office open today up here. I'm looking for a dress for the Victoria Day Tea Party. some hard to find a decent dress up here. I've got the hat and shoes. i might just think of a long skirt and blouse if i can't find a dress. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

The snow is rapidly diminishing.  Yesterday evening worked on repairing the fence on the horse paddock. It is all electric rope. Replacing insulators and rope and tightening everything up. Have to keep the electric on now because there is green in spots pushing through where the snow is gone. My two girls are wanting a good run and some green to nibble on. They will be testing the fence whenever they can.

I will be working on the fence lines for the next couple of weeks. Replacing broken insulators and putting up rope where it has come down because of snow or wildlife. If the sun holds I should be able to let the girls out on the pasture by the weekend. They will run and buck and kick their heals up. It will be a wonderful sight.

I am watching for the crane pair that nests up the mountain. There will be a couple of days of the mating dance and lots of noise while they play their games getting ready to nest.

The chickens are happy because they finally got out into the pen. A few of them keep flying over the 5 foot fence and leading me on a merry chase when I need to close them up for the night.

Spring is my favorite time of year. Now the watch for green buds on the aspens start. Green in spring and yellow in fall, we do our chores by the color of the trees.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

I started putting cacao in my coffee
yum
I gotta get off line and get some work done


----------



## Cornhusker

Gonna take off here in about a half hour or so to get PT on my knee.
Not sure what good that'll do, but if the doc says it'll help, I'll play along 
I still have some fence to patch up before I let horses out. It's gonna be a week or 2 before the grass is ready for them anyway.
My daughter had to have her dog put down this morning (full of cancer). She's had him since she was 15, so he's about 14 or 15 years old, and she's feeling pretty blue.
I think her little ones will be very sad when they get home from school, so I'll grab some cookies or something for them and stop by after my appointment.


----------



## ydderf

Composting toilets? Have you owned one what was simple what was difficult what brand do you use/like/dislike?
I'm thinking composting toilet for the two of us as opposed to installing a septic tank. For some reason DW doesn't want to use an outhouse!
any thoughts would help.


----------



## Evons hubby

ydderf said:


> Composting toilets? Have you owned one what was simple what was difficult what brand do you use/like/dislike?
> I'm thinking composting toilet for the two of us as opposed to installing a septic tank. For some reason DW doesn't want to use an outhouse!
> any thoughts would help.


I once used an "in house". It amounted to a 55gallon barrel located under the house with a bench seat directly above. When the barrel got filled (every few months) I put the lid on, rolled it out way into the woods and dumped it. It worked well for us.


----------



## 101pigs

ydderf said:


> Composting toilets? Have you owned one what was simple what was difficult what brand do you use/like/dislike?
> I'm thinking composting toilet for the two of us as opposed to installing a septic tank. For some reason DW doesn't want to use an outhouse!
> any thoughts would help.


I have my own well and also septic tank. I have two houses and one log cabin i have build. First thing that goes in is the water lines and septic tank. That/s the only way for me and family.


----------



## ydderf

My jurisdiction says no septic systems allowed pump out only. and it needs to be designed and installed by a prof. engineer.

Northern Health does not permit septic systems other than holding tanks. Please consult with a ROWP for your system design and installation. Ones you have chosen the ROWP, please just give me an email and let me know the person and their contact information just in case we need to follow up with them.


----------



## painterswife

Got most of the fence on the main pasture repaired yesterday. There is still about 20 feet that are covered 4 feet deep in snow ( where it get blown when plowing the road and driveway. Next on to the 1500 feet of fence line along that is the property line between us and the forest.

No grass yet and very wet so the girls will not get on to the pasture yet. Spent some time brushing them yesterday. That is hard work when trying to get off the winter coat. I do this in the paddock without them tied up. Think of it this way. Two large horses, both over 16 hands trying to get their fair share of brushing at the same time. Fun and games.


----------



## newfieannie

I thought he was talking about those composting toilets you can buy in the hardware store here . around 2000. but I guess it's not allowed. I only have a travel trailer on my land out in the country since I tore the mobile down.

it has a small toilet but I have a fair size chemical toilet set up in what was the wood shed. that can be dumped in the outhouse which I have in the woods about 100ft or in my case I only stay a couple days and bring it back and forth in the car. no smell or anything.

I don't blame her not wanting to use the outhouse. I wont either. I heard of some woman who got bit like that.

I got my papers, pictures and whatnot back today on where the ship went out and scattered my husbands ashes. been trying for years to get that done. I didn't know I could do it but he was in the navy and entitled to it.and then I guess I just procrastinated for ages. anyway that's done.

I got my bill for the lawyers and the probate thing concerning my friend i mentioned awhile ago. almost 6000 for that. no wonder the lawyers say probate is just a money grab. but the thing is I have talked to people who didn't turn it over to a lawyer and they had to wait a couple years. anyway I went on down and paid that . i like to get everything behind me and file it so my son wont have too much to contend with if he outlives me.

such a beautiful day. so warm. still supposed to have rain for a few more days but the sun is shining now. i might just get my gardening gear on and try to get at the weeding. i feel like i could get at it. i have a back brace and kneeling pads and whatnot. i figure i wont know what i can do with my back if i don't get a start on it .looks like I'm not going to find a helper.

tulips are coming but finding it hard to get up through the mulch i put on last year. that's the first thing i have to start on. i'll be alright i think unless i forget and stand up and bend. kneeling will be best. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

I just realized this thread has been active for over a year.

Today the trees on the valley floor have popped. Our aspens look like they are budding. Should be new leaves within a week. That means that the pollen off the evergreens will start flying any day. A few good winds and the forest will cover everything with a coating of yellow.


----------



## newfieannie

it's because it's a good thread! i enjoy hearing what everyone is up to and how their day went. i read every post on this thread. i might not get to it the same day but when i do i start at the last post i read. ~Georgia


----------



## altair

I just made mac and cheese with Kerry Gold swiss cheese (same origins as the pricey Kerry Gold butter) and hot damn was that good. Best swiss I've ever eaten!


----------



## newfieannie

I've got to make mac and cheese tomorrow. I'm on keto so I don't eat it but my son is having company for next week and naturally I have to do the cooking and baking. not sure what else yet. certainly home made bread,cinnamon buns,choc.chip cookies etc. I better soon get started

I found out what the thing was with the jackhammer on good Friday. somebody bought the Victorian house across on the next block and are tearing it down and building another. I passed by today and there was just this big hole.

it was for sale when I bought this. I went and looked at it. 500 000. it hadn't been lived in for awhile and was musty and whatnot. I got this one instead which was so clean and everything freshly painted, also natural gas where the other was oil and I didn't want oil anymore. not to mention it was not so expensive. ~Georgia


----------



## ydderf

The Saskatoons are in full bloom we've been having daytime temps around 20 or 21 C night time temps are down at 1 or 2 C last night was the first night this year I didn't light a fire.


----------



## stachoviak[email protected]

we are having warm dry days here.
I am taking advantage of them by cleaning and rebuilding carburetors on many small engine tools. Post auger is done, one weed trimmer is almost done, another trimmer is waiting for the rebuild kits I ordered. and one weed whacker and the mini tiller and an ice auger are waiting for parts. both lawnmowers didn't need any work done on them..
still too early to use any of the yard toys, yet..
going to have a good snowfall this Saturday.
........jiminwisc......


----------



## Cornhusker

I was going to hold off on mowing until the weekend, but after today it looks like rain, snow and wind for a while.
I have a PT appointment after work, but maybe I can get home before it gets dark and do a little mowing.


----------



## painterswife

We have saskatoons as well here. Loads of them though they call them service berry. Ours will not bloom until closer to the end of May or into early June. They are thick on the hills in among the evergreens and aspens. Our horses love them as do the foxes.


----------



## crehberg

newfieannie said:


> I've got to make mac and cheese tomorrow. I'm on keto so I don't eat it but my son is having company for next week and naturally I have to do the cooking and baking. not sure what else yet. certainly home made bread,cinnamon buns,choc.chip cookies etc. I better soon get started
> 
> I found out what the thing was with the jackhammer on good Friday. somebody bought the Victorian house across on the next block and are tearing it down and building another. I passed by today and there was just this big hole.
> 
> it was for sale when I bought this. I went and looked at it. 500 000. it hadn't been lived in for awhile and was musty and whatnot. I got this one instead which was so clean and everything freshly painted, also natural gas where the other was oil and I didn't want oil anymore. not to mention it was not so expensive. ~Georgia


I want to come eat with y'all!

My mouth is drooling something serious!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I started the morning in my office, making phone calls and paying bills. My office is my happy place.

Eating brunch at the local crepe shop. Eavesdropping on a conversation between an older gentleman and 30 something guy. Both in the music industry. Older one giving career and life advice. Wonderful conversation. 

Then back to work.


----------



## newfieannie

yeah you can hear some stuff in those little eating places and you don't have to be eavesdropping. best part about me is my hearing. I told my husband these 2 guys were talking about how they could wipe everybody out in the shop in no time. I thought we should report it but my husband said it's just talk. that was almost 40 years ago. if anything had really happened and I didn't report I never would have got over it.

practically the same thing almost did happen a couple years ago when 2 guys from here and a girl from PA planned to attack the shopping center around the corner from me. the police got wind of it.one of the guys killed himself and the girl and the other guy are locked up.

I was supposed to meet a few people today for lunch at a church down around the shore I had the directions but never found the church. left at 930 .drove around looking for awhile. met 2 guys working on the roads they gave me further directions. I followed the shore all along for an hour. by that time I was out in the woods.

good thing I had lots of gas. got back into the city 3 hours after I left. I was told it was 18 min from my place . no good for anyone to give me directions I'm bound to mess it up. I was so tired. I only stopped at no frills to grab a ham for my son that was on sale and came on home. kicked off my boots and jacket and been sitting ever since.


----------



## ydderf

just dug out some roses and delivered to a friend I hope they take. I gave him some last year that his horses loved.


----------



## Cornhusker

A bit of excitement at work today.
One of the guys was working on a big mill, and the ladder slipped out from under him.
He went all the way down into the pit, a fall of about 10-12 ft. into some pretty treacherous obstacles.
They think he has a broken leg, and he has cuts all over from sharp stuff, but I think he's gonna be ok.
Had a helicopter and an ambulance both show up.
Could have been so much worse.


----------



## painterswife

Brushed the mares and then let them out into the pasture for 10 minutes. Running, bucking and rolling in the snow.  This pasture runs up a steep hill so they got a quick hard workout after being in a 2000 square foot paddock all winter. A few blades of green grass and then back in for the night. They are happy girls. They come down that hill running as fast as they can right at me. They stop on a dime with their noses to mine. It is exilerating for them and for me.

The cranes are back. I saw 4 pairs flying over the property. Tomorrow the dancing will start and you won't be able to hear yourself while this is happening. Luckily it only lasts a couple of days. 

All the elk are finally off the feed ground floor and are working their way up the mountain as the grass greens up. I take extra care in the mornings before light not to walk in to one passing through.

I love spring.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's been warm and dry! for the past couple days so I've been catching up on paint and stain work. The indoor porch has a fresh coat of stain, new light fixtures, and a new front door. I have one more coat of paint on around the new door and it's done. I'm going to paint the door to the porch, and will probably start the inside half tomorrow.

Last night when I went to bed it was around 50-55 so I stuck a fan in the window on low, when I woke up it was 30. The six pound guard dog that wears a sweater was melded to me under the covers. Silly tiny dog. 

Our deaf as a post beagle will be 13 tomorrow. The birthday girl will be enjoying a nice breakfast of gushy food, and lots of treats. 

The NY Pixie daughter and granddaughter are on the west coast visiting the SoCal (soon to be Alabama) Pixies. Apparently, our granddaughter made an impression because I received a picture of her in the cockpit of the plane. They're probably in Old Town San Diego eating excellent Mexican food as I type. So jelly...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Today was wonderful. Got business phone calls made, bills paid, groceries purchased (including two elderberry plants), lentil chili made, plants in the ground, and had a philosophical conversation with a teenage friend. Batting 1000.


----------



## crehberg

Cornhusker said:


> A bit of excitement at work today.
> One of the guys was working on a big mill, and the ladder slipped out from under him.
> He went all the way down into the pit, a fall of about 10-12 ft. into some pretty treacherous obstacles.
> They think he has a broken leg, and he has cuts all over from sharp stuff, but I think he's gonna be ok.
> Had a helicopter and an ambulance both show up.
> Could have been so much worse.


CH I'm glad he's gonna be ok.

I will never forget when I was about 10 seeing my Dad walk in the door from work one day with the most blank face I'd ever seen...and have ever seen since. His "right hand man" in maintenance at the sawmill fell about 15 feet into a steel clean out trough... right at my Dad's feet. Dead on impact. So, so glad it looks like this situation turned out a lot better.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> CH I'm glad he's gonna be ok.
> 
> I will never forget when I was about 10 seeing my Dad walk in the door from work one day with the most blank face I'd ever seen...and have ever seen since. His "right hand man" in maintenance at the sawmill fell about 15 feet into a steel clean out trough... right at my Dad's feet. Dead on impact. So, so glad it looks like this situation turned out a lot better.


That's horrible.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am participating in a medical research study. Today is the first day, and I get a free physical out of it, plus $150.


----------



## Cornhusker

crehberg said:


> CH I'm glad he's gonna be ok.
> 
> I will never forget when I was about 10 seeing my Dad walk in the door from work one day with the most blank face I'd ever seen...and have ever seen since. His "right hand man" in maintenance at the sawmill fell about 15 feet into a steel clean out trough... right at my Dad's feet. Dead on impact. So, so glad it looks like this situation turned out a lot better.


They X-rayed him top to bottom, and spent some time getting steel chips removed from a lot of places on his body including some places you really don't want steel chips.
He's cut up and bruised up, but they didn't find anything broken.
His knee may have some damage, he still can't put any weight on it, and they have an MRI scheduled, but I'm not sure when.
He was pretty lucky, he narrowly missed a sheet metal divider that could have cut him in half.
All in all, he's Ok though.


----------



## Cornhusker

I went to town for PT on my knee again yesterday and accidentally bought a chain saw.
Honest, I just stopped in to look at them............
He's gonna gas it up, tune it up and make sure it's ready to go.
I'll be in town tomorrow anyway helping my brother remove a privacy fence, so I'll pick it up then.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm on a roll now. I think i'll be able to do my own gardening.i spent 3 hours out there on the small garden close to the house. put on my back brace and sat on a tarp and pad. took 3 5gal buckets from this circle and 3or 4 ft of the perennial bed. no problems.

I decided not to stay too long for the first time. I stored my solar lights in that one bed where I get a lot of sun to see which ones are working. I should have gotten a before pic but the sun was too bright. you couldn't see a thing but leaves and weeds. I feel really good at what I've accomplished. I don't feel a thing wrong with my back. course remains to be seen if I get out of bed tomorrow. ~Georgia


----------



## ydderf

Georgia think positive. Tomorrow you will fell like a million dollars(green and wrinkled :=). I sure hope you feel good, pain is no fun.


----------



## crehberg

newfieannie said:


> I'm on a roll now. I think i'll be able to do my own gardening.i spent 3 hours out there on the small garden close to the house. put on my back brace and sat on a tarp and pad. took 3 5gal buckets from this circle and 3or 4 ft of the perennial bed. no problems.
> 
> I decided not to stay too long for the first time. I stored my solar lights in that one bed where I get a lot of sun to see which ones are working. I should have gotten a before pic but the sun was too bright. you couldn't see a thing but leaves and weeds. I feel really good at what I've accomplished. I don't feel a thing wrong with my back. course remains to be seen if I get out of bed tomorrow. ~Georgia
> View attachment 76460


Looking great Georgia...hope you continue to feel better!


----------



## Irish Pixie

There are flurries right now. And the forecast is calling for 1-3 inches tomorrow morning. :insert very bad word here:

It's too cold to paint, so I'll start washing cabin walls today. 

The Pixies are at the San Diego Zoo today, (they were at Disneyland yesterday) where the temp is supposed to be 70 degrees.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

*3 Day Forecast*

*Today*
*74° / 56°*
Sunny 0%
*Tomorrow*
*84° / 55°*
Partly Cloudy 10%
*Monday*
*76° / 58°*
Partly Cloudy 10%


----------



## newfieannie

I feel great . got out of bed at 6am. no aches or pains. maybe it was all good for my back.i was probably getting ready to put down roots. I was rarin to go at it again but then the rain pelted down. thunder and lightening happening out there now.

son dropped by yesterday for the food for his company he having tomorrow and he lifted all the heavy pots onto the front step. I didn't want to push it yet.

my bro called last night to ask if I could put up with him for a few days because his grandson is driving to a conference in Halifax for a week and he wanted to come with him to be dropped off here and see me for awhile. (who knows how long any of us have. he's 89 but in excellent shape.)

course he was just kidding about me putting up with him. he has already been with me a month or so at a time 3 times since his wife passed. I did tell him he couldn't have the room with the electric bed and the black out curtains this time because I've taken it over. he said he didn't care where I put him.

I have 2 other beds that are empty anyway. all I have to do is change the sheets from cotton to flannelette which he uses all year round. and I have to set up a lamp in the master bedroom because he reads for hours after he goes to bed. I had one there for me but I moved it to the room I'm in now. mere trifle to get one. I needed another anyway.

i'll put him to work in the garden while he's here . he's a master gardener . likely he will not want to go back when his grandson comes after him. doesn't matter that he wont have his car with him. he can drive mine and also the airport is only 10 min away when he's ready to return. I wont be at all surprised if that's what he does.

I must think about what I'm going to cook up for him now. the old rough foods for sure like poor cakes, fish, jigs dinner and certainly home made bread, dinner rolls and raisin buns. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

Irish Pixie said:


> There are flurries right now. And the forecast is calling for 1-3 inches tomorrow morning. :insert very bad word here:
> 
> It's too cold to paint, so I'll start washing cabin walls today.
> 
> The Pixies are at the San Diego Zoo today, (they were at Disneyland yesterday) where the temp is supposed to be 70 degrees.


We are supposed to get to 21 degrees Sunday night. The good news is that most of the snow is gone.

Working on fencing today before it gets to warm. Our Aussie got himself a gopher yesterday.


----------



## ydderf

Rain cold wet rain. Started the sprinkler in one of the gardens yesterday afternoon now it's raining. Might there be a connection? Sigh


----------



## painterswife

Got 6000 steps in by 10 am doing some fencing.  So nice to have most of the snow gone. Still lots to do but the rest is in the trees and too much snow still there.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The vaccine research test has been interesting. The first nine hours was fine. I filled in the Day One diary page. No side effects.

Twenty minutes later, the side effects started. Aches, chills, etc. By midnight, I felt like I had been hit by a train. I had trouble walking upright to go to the bathroom. My teeth hurt, my head was going to explode, and my whole body was in pain. That lasted for three hours, and started letting up a bit.

By 10:00 am, I felt well enough to eat a piece of toast. Still had the awful headache.

Now, it’s 12:30 in the afternoon, so I have survived the first 24 hours. The headache is almost gone. I am glad they are paying me.


----------



## newfieannie

I don't know Alice . I think it would take more than 150dollars for me to deliberately make myself that sick. jmo though. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

I agree. Not worth it for that kind of result.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Total will be $1500 by the end. Now the process is just keeping a diary and blood work to check for antibodies. 

This is a test for a vaccine for seniors to protect them from RSV. That used to be a disease that babies got. It’s moving to the older folks.


----------



## MO_cows

The she shed is all framed. DH, who is becoming known as Captain Alzheimer's for some of his recent brainfarts, told the builder wrong and switched 2 windows. The one in front is supposed to be bigger. Will find out Monday if that can be fixed before they finish it. Sheathing, steel siding and roof, windows and doors and they will deliver it. We have to finish the interior. The ceiling is vaulted, goes up to the horizontal brace on the roof trusses.


----------



## painterswife

MO_cows said:


> The she shed is all framed. DH, who is becoming known as Captain Alzheimer's for some of his recent brainfarts, told the builder wrong and switched 2 windows. The one in front is supposed to be bigger. Will find out Monday if that can be fixed before they finish it. Sheathing, steel siding and roof, windows and doors and they will deliver it. We have to finish the interior. The ceiling is vaulted, goes up to the horizontal brace on the roof trusses.
> View attachment 76470


Will it be a year round she shed?


----------



## MO_cows

PW, yes it will be home for DSIL.


----------



## Irish Pixie

There will be no measurable snow. Yay. It's still too cold to paint, but it turns out it's a good thing. The two day break has eased the pain, tingling, and numbness in my hand. Plus there is always something else to be done, today I'm washing walls and catching up on paperwork.


----------



## crehberg

Anybody want to come unload hay for me?

No....ok... I better get rolling!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Gorgeous day in Central Texas. Coffee on the deck. Exercise. 

Farmers Market. 

Gardening.


----------



## [email protected]

Making the large window opening smaller should be easy, I d K about making the small one larger. It can be done, for sure, just might take a little more work..
If it bothers you, do it now or you will have to live with it forever..
I once built a spec house for a realtor. He eliminated the fireplace and wanted a large window put in it's place. I question the location of the window. He said to go ahead and put it where the fireplace should have been. OK,, so after the walls are insulated and ready for drywall, He notices how off balance the room looked. THEN he wants me to move the window over to where I suggested in the first place. It was a project, but I did it..
why don't people ever believe a contractor ?
I once built a utility shed for a lady to store her ski boat in,. I said, it should be 24 feet long instead of 2o feet. she said, you are just trying to get more money out of me.. so OK, I made it 20 feet long. because that was what her boat was.. except when I was finished and she brought the boat home, the trailer was longer that 20 feet. so she had to put the boat in diagonally in order to shut the door.. and her plans for storing 4 bicycles in with it were complicated as well.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The New York Pixie girls in La Jolla.


----------



## roadless

Beautiful picture, Irish Pixie, love how they are holding hands.♡


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Weeeeelll….. tomorrow, I will be hurtin for certain!! 2 full days of working full out at the other farm, Good thing I have PT tomorrow! I know I over did it, I am already feeling it.

We planted another 40 fruit trees, and weeded, and weeded, and weeded!! I installed Tposts for stakes. I need to pick up a good bit more T-posts to finish all the trees. I am sunburned and the black flies bit the crud out of me. The orchard is really looking nice again. Not like it did, before the Tornado hit, but nice. Next week we will heavy mulch around all the trees, get the water gators installed. That will take hours and hours to accomplish. The Plum and Apricot, that previously survived... are all heavy fruited. 

At 4 this morning, I was up searing beef tips, to make Stroganoff. Lunch was Beef Stroganoff with noodles, Salad, Corn on the Cob, Lady Slipper peas, garlic rolls and Iced Tea. Soooooooooo good.

I killed a Copperhead, yesterday, sunning. I introduced it to 410 load. I saw several small snakes , as I was raking in the Orchard. I have to keep my eyes peeled, looks like it is going to be a snake filled year.

High 80's here... We got 5" of rain here last week. 3 days more rain predicted this week with 3 more inched total.

I better go and get a bit of rest. Take good care.


----------



## [email protected]

We don't have too many dangerous snakes here. I am thankful for that. 
today I was just going to go to the garage and find the mini tiller. the first thing I saw was another weed wacker. a Homelite. I took it outside to look at it closer.
before I knew it I had it torn all apart. I cleaned the carburetor and repaired the recoil.. put it all back together and tested for spark . it had plenty so I put gas in it and it ran pretty good. I need a longer fuel line inside the gas tank and a new in tank fuel filter.
maybe tomorrow I will get farther into the garage mess and locate that mini tiller..
I am thinking of making a bracket to bolt onto the tractor bucket to hold the post hole auger. 
I'm getting too old to hang onto it for too long.
.......jiminwisc......


----------



## ydderf

I took a nephew and his brother in law to the ferry terminal today they are going to Vancouver island for a five week job in a fish plant. my niece came along for the ride I'll bet her boyfriend texted her 50 times during the four hour trip home. I wonder how long they'll last apart? I do remember young love.


----------



## 101pigs

When young and went in Military i had a couple girls that wrote me for about a month. One girl wrote me for 6 mos. before i got a Dear John letter  Lost track of all my old friends settled in Washington state and worked there for 30 years before retiring. Married and had family there. My wife passed away when she was young and all the kids are married with family. I never remarried. Really Busy in North Wa. close to Canada during fishing season. I liked it one year when all the Retail and whole sale companies would not pay the fishing boats enough for their catches because they were buying from Mexico etc. at cheap prices. The fishermen took the lost and gave fish away to the public. In a few mos. the buyers started buying U.S. fish again when they could not sell the import fish. Japan had boats offshore catching and selling fish at cheap prices messing up the market. A lot of fish processing plants closed along the coast. If big business can't make a big profit they go into another business. Screwing the U.S. worker. This has been going on for years. Almost all the big auto plants closed in the U.S. and moved to Mexico and other countries with cheap labor. Been going on for years. Screw the American worker. When i worked the big companies plaid the workers insurance. Most companies in the trades would train workers and give them good wages the more they leaned on the job. Now wages have gone up in diff countries and shipping cost has went real high. . The U.S. companies are having problems fining people to fill good jobs in the trades now. Some companies are now hiring more good jobs in the trades and training new workers.
When i first went to work as a tool maker trainee when young i got a raise ever month until i got to top wage. When i went into engineering the company paid my college fee. I went to school at night for years and got 5 different engineering degrees. Each degree i got another raise. Made good money with good retirement. Now a lot of them jobs go to temp. workers with poor retirement plans. Big companies crying for top engineers now. Wages are starting to go back up again. Big auto plants, Big steel plants, Big rubber plants and a lot more companies screwed the U.S. worker and build plants with cheap labor in other countries. 
Automation of a lot of plants also took a lot of jobs and lowered the wages. Now a married couple both man and woman has to work to buy a new auto and home. Women would work for less money so it lower the wages for a lot of men in trades.


----------



## newfieannie

beautiful day here! cold but good for working in the garden. boy ! am I going good now! spent 3 hours straight . did over 100 ft in the perennial garden along by the fence. took out 7, 5 gal. buckets of stuff for recycle bin. that's 3/4 of that bed done. i spent most of the time kneeling,sitting or lying(laying?) no bending. i might finish the rest of that bed after supper. once i get going that's it. I'm driven to finish.

i see now i couldn't have gotten anyone to help do this. i got disgusted with myself at one point when i pulled out a tulip that was just emerging and i know where everything is.

i must say I'm so happy with what I've done today. it looks so good . i have herbs interspersed with the perennial flowers there and they smelled so good when i was pruning them. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

course you know that was a mistake. it was 5 gal buckets


----------



## painterswife

It is cold here today. Was 23 this morning and wind as well. Just can't seem to get clear-headed today. It was a celebration weekend at our place and I think I ate too much sugar and carbs. As soon as I do that I get tired and foggy.

Need to take my husbands truck in to have some repairs this afternoon so we will be having our dinner at our favorite Mexican place.


----------



## newfieannie

that's likely what happened. i get all sluggish now if i eat much sug and carbs. i ate 2 leftover small chocolate yesterday and felt it last night.


----------



## painterswife

newfieannie said:


> that's likely what happened. i get all sluggish now if i eat much sug and carbs. i ate 2 leftover small chocolate yesterday and felt it last night.


It is a crazy thing. My brain works so much better on ketones. I can get the same thing done or figured out, it just takes me longer. It is like pushing through jello instead of air.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Are you working to make your own or taking ketone supplements?


----------



## painterswife

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Are you working to make your own or taking ketone supplements?


 Eating Keto enables my body to make my own. I am doubtful that ketone supplements are a good equivalent though I admit I have not bothered to research them.


----------



## roadless

painterswife said:


> think I ate too much sugar and carbs. As soon as I do that I get tired and foggy.


Ugh, me too.
In the moment it's wonderful, but I pay shortly after.
I know better but still do it, good grief.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Without me saying a word, the Dr. said" What have you been doing? You are a mess." I just whimpered, "farm chores."
Yeah, I felt ALL the sore places today!!! My hands are killing me. My back and hamstrings ... that's a whole nother story. That auto collision, has taken a toll on me. Like I said, good thing I had PT today.... I looked forward to it!!!

I have been steady gathering "stuff" to get a hydroponics set up going....I am excited and inspired. I just don't want to invest 3 gazillion dollars, to get it started. I don't have to do it on a shoestring... but, I don't want to run amuck, either.

My most stubborn mini horse got out today. I had to chase that little sucker!! Finally rounded him up and swore at him, all the way back. We both were almost hit by cars.

Left over Beef Stroganoff for dinner. Totally enjoyed it.

I am beat tonight. I am going to surf the web a few minutes and call it a day.

Take good care.


----------



## newfieannie

I might get into bed early myself tonight. I don't have any aches or pains but I do feel a bit tired probably from being outside in the garden.

I usually watch forensic files evey night after I get in bed (they are on around 11). but probably not tonight. I don't think i'll have any trouble sleeping. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless

I hope you aren't to sore this morning Georgia! 
I love Forensic Files too. It's fascinating how science is used to solve crimes.


----------



## painterswife

Drinking my coffee and running updates across a few servers and firewalls. Also compacting some databases. 

We had snow this morning but luckily it will be gone in a few hours. Tomorrow is the first day of Anterleritis season, where men and women run into the hills to search high and low for shed antlers.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is out and about day. Mr. Pixie has to have a preliminary ultrasound (chest/abdominal) due to a very strong family history of aneurysms, grocery shopping, date lunch, etc. 

The NY Pixie girls will be home late this morning. I talked to both of them last night right before their flight, they're tired but had a wonderful time. 

I finished painting the door frame yesterday, and was able to get one coat on the inside of the outside porch door as well. It's very a very pretty cranberry color. I taped the outside of the porch door so it's ready for Wednesday.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Time lapse weather this morning as seen from the tower cam:



















It was 60 around 6 AM
It's 70 now at 9 AM.
The forecast high today is 87.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Here we go with the Tornado Warnings and Watches... I just made it home before the sky opened up. LOTS of Thunder and Lightening.... Tornado west of me... right now! Looks like it may be a rocky night.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Looks like it may be a rocky night.


Check this site:
https://www.spc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Irish Pixie

Everything OK at your place, Texasdirtdigger?

No rain today, although it did briefly during the night, cloudy and breezy but the dew point and temps will be OK to paint. I'll finish the inside of the outside door, and do a coat on the outside of the outside door.  

I'll be washing log walls for the rest of my life, or that's what it seems like... I'm waiting for Lowes to call and say the new counter tops we ordered have come in and when they can be delivered.


----------



## Cornhusker

Mud
Rain, sleet, slush, snow and mud.
I went the long way around to work this morning to avoid most of the mud, and it took me 40 minutes to make the 11 mile trip just to get to pavement.
The pavement was slushy and slick, so I didn't gain any speed.
What normally takes 20-25 minutes took almost an hour and a half.
Still raining, so I'm assuming the trip home won't be much better.
I guess we need the moisture though, so I'll be thankful for that.


----------



## newfieannie

I can't face mud either. go miles out of my way. still roads not paved out where i got my camper . i haven't been able to go out and check on things yet because I'm sure i'll sink down in the driveway. thankfully I'm on the main street .

perfect day for working again today. i went out at 8:30 and just came in for a cup of tea. i got all the perennials cleaned on the fence side. went as far as the raspberries and pruned them.didn't take the leaves away because the thorns tear up my hands even with gloves on.

started at the large perennial bed in center of lawn. got that 3/4 done. it is difficult when you have to sit down and maneuver around the emerging perennials .you have to be so careful and takes twice as long. but i did it!

only about an hour left on that bed which i hope i'll do later if i can get up off this chair. that one was important because people like to come in and take pics. . that's where i have my best perennials. next comes the rock garden. not going to be as easy getting around rocks. i'll figure it out though. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

It seems that May 1 is in my horoscope that I should deal with misunderstandings and hand holding people who can't take care of their business and expect me to do it all.

I'm now declaring a vacation day.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Yes, Irish Pixie. Thank you for checking on me. There was an EF1, that touched down, about 30 miles north of me last night. More strong storms for tonight. Right now... You can wear the air!! Super humid and hot. The farm animals seems fairly restless... tells me they are sensing changes in the atmosphere. They are all buttoned up for the night, but they have the jitters.There are some ominous storms headed further north of me right now. our weather Guru, just said, severe storm watch for my area for the next several hours.(whine)

Take good care.


----------



## MO_cows

It's morel mushroom season, and a good year for them. Friends are finding them by the pound. DH hasn't had time to go hunting them, hopefully we will be given some. 

Rain, rain, rain for about a week now. Some newly planted crops getting drowned out.


----------



## Irish Pixie

There's a taco and margarita festival this weekend in the closest city, and we were looking forward to going with our oldest and her husband. The beginning of the week the weather looked terrible, rainy and cool, and we'd pretty much decided to skip it. This morning I check the forecast and Saturday is cool (65) and cloudy, but a small chance of rain.

Tacos, empanadas, and other deliciousness... we'll have to do our deciding soon.

More painting, staining, and cleaning... 

ETA: We're going!


----------



## painterswife

Grouse thumping in the morning. Mating season is here.


----------



## crehberg

Waiting on a phone call about two new recliners I'm supposed to be going to pick up. My wife and I decided the old love seat has finally given "up the ghost" and has got to go.

Supposed to rain tomorrow...and I don't have an enclosed trailer...some come on phone call!

TDD ...hope everyone is safe... I know you'll be ready for "severe" season to calm down.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Grouse thumping in the morning. Mating season is here.


The turkeys are the ones making noise here. I think it's funny the way the toms are strutting all puffed up, and the hens ignore them.


----------



## Grey Mare

Howdy all...sure missed some of you...Pixie is great about checking up on folks, our good will ambassador in that respect. 

FINISHED nursing school, yesterday was officially our last day! My white uniform for our pinning ceremony came and that will be in 2 weeks. This morning I woke up and for a moment didn't know what to do with myself, as I am usually up and out the door, coffee and book bag in hand to head to class. A good friend that I grew up with is going to come tomorrow for two weeks and fly out the day after our pinning. I have another good friend and mentor who is an RN, she is going to pin me, but so is my husband, as he has been my biggest supporter and advocate. 

Horses all doing okay, my 27 year old gelding is looking ribby so we played with his food and what he is getting and came up with a good balance to see how it does, along with the chopped hay with molasses in it I keep a big bucketful hanging on the wall for him to eat as well. 

Have a fox and her kits holed up under my harness shed. I heard something rustling around, had notices a hole by the door and since we have had rabbit this spring, figured one was under there. But, curiosity got the best of me and I bent down, shined a flashlight under the shed and came face to face with the cutest little face of a fox cub ever!! Not sure who was more surprised, me or them.


----------



## [email protected]

funny how that works. when you have chickens, foxes and ***** are your enemy. but their babies are still too cute..


----------



## GTX63

MO_cows said:


> It's morel mushroom season, and a good year for them. Friends are finding them by the pound. DH hasn't had time to go hunting them, hopefully we will be given some.
> 
> Rain, rain, rain for about a week now. Some newly planted crops getting drowned out.


A little oil and butter in the skillet, some breading and voila!
Yep, it has been a good year for the morels.
The rain we need no more of; the ground is like pudding with grass.


----------



## painterswife

Grey Mare said:


> Howdy all...sure missed some of you...Pixie is great about checking up on folks, our good will ambassador in that respect.
> 
> FINISHED nursing school, yesterday was officially our last day! My white uniform for our pinning ceremony came and that will be in 2 weeks. This morning I woke up and for a moment didn't know what to do with myself, as I am usually up and out the door, coffee and book bag in hand to head to class. A good friend that I grew up with is going to come tomorrow for two weeks and fly out the day after our pinning. I have another good friend and mentor who is an RN, she is going to pin me, but so is my husband, as he has been my biggest supporter and advocate.
> 
> Horses all doing okay, my 27 year old gelding is looking ribby so we played with his food and what he is getting and came up with a good balance to see how it does, along with the chopped hay with molasses in it I keep a big bucketful hanging on the wall for him to eat as well.
> 
> Have a fox and her kits holed up under my harness shed. I heard something rustling around, had notices a hole by the door and since we have had rabbit this spring, figured one was under there. But, curiosity got the best of me and I bent down, shined a flashlight under the shed and came face to face with the cutest little face of a fox cub ever!! Not sure who was more surprised, me or them.


Good job. Not enough good nurses in this world.


----------



## Cornhusker

The front office called me and told me the alarm on my pickup was going off.
I didn't even know it had an alarm, and I've had it almost 5 years.
I suspect it was because my doors were frozen shut this morning, and I tried to open the back door on the drivers side to throw my backpack in, but couldn't get it open.
I did get the front passenger side open and from there, the driver's door. I just tossed my backpack over the seat.
Apparently, it warmed up enough that the back door popped open just a bit and set off the alarm.
I think I'm going back to my '75 Chevy one of these days, too much crap on the newer vehicles.


----------



## newfieannie

too much crap is right! I've had my car for a year and still haven't found the heater for the steering wheel.i don't think about it until I'm driving and then I'm to busy to look. don't need it now until next winter.

I just ate 2 fried dough gobs. I was making bread and couldn't resist it. i'll probably suffer later but were they ever good at the time! I was hungry from spending 4 hours in the garden again today. ~Georgia

.


----------



## MO_cows

Why did the chicken cross the road? It was following the Canada geese. Probably have to zoom it out.


----------



## ydderf

Good afternoon bright and sunny here. 
I watched the drawing for the children's hospital lottery in Vancouver just a few minutes ago,sigh, I didn't win. It is one of the few lotteries I support, even if I don't win I feel I am supporting a worthy cause. Last year I won a suitcase in an early bird draw, this year I won $1000.00 in an early bird draw. I wonder what next year will bring?


----------



## newfieannie

I always buy the QE2 hospital one also. I haven't won anything but I like to support them.

just took my bread and poor cakes out of the oven . my bro is going to love these when he comes in on sunday morning. only time he gets these is when he visits me. he says i'm the only one in the family who still makes them. I only made 8 and ate one. so good! I don't want him to eat too many.

I also made a whole back load choc. chip cookies. still have to make a blueberry cheesecake and haddock chowder on sat. Monday we're taking off for all the second hand book stores we can find. he took back 200 books last year but he had his own car now he will be limited.

he's only here until Friday so I have to do as much as I can for him in that time. he's planning to help weed and whatnot and I've earmarked the whole front of the house for him. I don't have to worry about him pulling out the wrong thing. he's even more careful than I am. ~Georgia


----------



## ydderf

M y ignorance is showing (maybe westcoastism) what is a poor cake?


----------



## newfieannie

well it actually is pork cakes . but as far back as I can remember and my grandmothers also can only remember it being called that. some call it teddy poor cakes the teddy being the potato. no doubt way back it was born of necessity like a lot of that stuff we remember from days gone by.like pork buns. lassy jimmies etc etc.

the ingredients are very simple salt pork rendered. potatoes mashed . baking powder and flour. baked in the oven at 400 until crisp. food for the gods and goddesses! 

dad use to eat them for breakfast with partridgeberry jam and salt fish wrapped in brown paper and roasted in on the hot coals. he use to tell us "Wherever you go kids you'll never come across anything any better than this."~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

The she shed is really coming along!









Can't wait to get it down here and start finishing the inside.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's going to rain off and on, and the humidity is up a bit so no painting/staining today. 

I'll wash more cabin walls. Sigh. At least I'm reading a good book while I work, the latest in the Chronicles of St. Mary's series by Jodi Taylor. I really should start on the louvered doors in my office, but I loathe cleaning them.


----------



## newfieannie

good heavens that doesn't look like what I would call a shed. more like a full mobile. she's going to be happy in that

another lovely day here. supposed to be 12C. I have company coming for an hour or so to let me see their daughter who is 16 but I've never seen. I do hope they turn up soon so I can take advantage of every hour in the garden today because rain is coming tomorrow in which case I'm taking off for a tea party.

I finished off another bed last night. stood up and stepped back and went over a bush and into the rock garden. landed on my back on a large rock. hit me in the middle back just below shoulders. I figured that's it I've broken my back I'm finished now for gardening! nope! it's still tender but only if I happen to touch it.

I'm all ready to start at the rock garden as soon as my company leaves. 1 wont wait around much longer. they haven't got a clue that gardeners have to work with the weather. ~Georgia


----------



## crehberg

newfieannie said:


> good heavens that doesn't look like what I would call a shed. more like a full mobile. she's going to be happy in that
> 
> another lovely day here. supposed to be 12C. I have company coming for an hour or so to let me see their daughter who is 16 but I've never seen. I do hope they turn up soon so I can take advantage of every hour in the garden today because rain is coming tomorrow in which case I'm taking off for a tea party.
> 
> I finished off another bed last night. stood up and stepped back and went over a bush and into the rock garden. landed on my back on a large rock. hit me in the middle back just below shoulders. I figured that's it I've broken my back I'm finished now for gardening! nope! it's still tender but only if I happen to touch it.
> 
> I'm all ready to start at the rock garden as soon as my company leaves. 1 wont wait around much longer. they haven't got a clue that gardeners have to work with the weather. ~Georgia


Glad you escaped without serious injury Georgia! On to another day!


----------



## newfieannie

and what a day. after I got rid of my company I started at the rock garden. it's not as bad as I originally thought. most all the leaves were down at the bottom. got them all out and in bags.. cleaned a a few creeping phlox. the rain tomorrow will be good for plants. I can see most all of them now.

my front steps are in poor shape and needs to be repaired I was trying to find freds no and couldn't anywhere. I've mentioned him many times. he does my brick work and is an all around good guy. so just after that he came to see how I was after the winter. he's working on the neighbors lawn so we made plans for my step and his son said he would do the rest of the raking and yard work.

I need the deck done also so i'll see if they can do that. I didn't know fred did anything but brick work. but he said he does whatever needs doing so that was a good day.

I stopped early because it was blistering out there again and I was afraid of sunstroke. I thought it was too early for sunstroke around here. I didn't get the temp. but fred said it was unusual for early may. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is the Taco and Margarita festival. I plan on eating my weight in tacos and empanadas, plus a couple of those funny Mexican drinks.


----------



## newfieannie

rain is letting up now. I went out to look at the garden with all that mulch gone and the rain from last night the garden looks good.much farther along than what I thought. I have crocus and hyacinths and some daffs are ready to open.

I mopped up the master bedroom and changed the sheets to flannelette because my bro uses flannel all year round.. I got 4 wool blankets on the bed and 2 quilts. then a bedspread and a comforter he can pull up. sometimes it still gets down low at night in may here.

I made the cheesecakes base and middle and I made up 3 toppings. apple, blueberry and lemon. I didn't put it on because some stuff soaks through. I plan to cut and plate and just put the topping on then.

all I have to do now is clean up the mess I made and relax a bit. everything is ready for him in the morning. oh I forgot I have to make haddock chowder first before I can sit and relax. mere trifle though. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I'm a bit worried. my bro was going to call before they left home. the ferry leaves at midnight and he's 5 hours from the ferry so he must be on the road.

I always worry like that when I don't know where they are. I think someone said it's snowing down there and it's raining here so not the best conditions for driving.


----------



## ydderf

Georgia thanks for the explanation. It is not often salt pork is available here,I guess we do not have enough people moving from the east coast.


----------



## newfieannie

I can always get it at Sobeys but nova scotia is full of Newfoundlanders. they either move here or to Toronto and I know they can get it there also. Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I heard from bro. they turned off the beaten track to check out a farmers market. be another hour and a half. I may shoot him when he gets here.

I have salmon sandwiches etc made and I keep taking them from the fridge so the butter wont be hard. covering them with a wet cloth so they will stay moist. I got them back in the fridge again now. by the time they get here it will be time to feed them chowder not finger sandwiches and the like. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless

You sound like an amazing hostess Georgia!
I hope your efforts are appreciated.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The taco and margarita festival was so much fun. We walked all over downtown, ate several very good empanadas, excellent tacos, and a Jamaican burger wrapped with sweet potato dough and deep fried. Who knew that eating deep fried everything, and I usually eat fresh and well, would cause epic intestinal distress at 4 am?  It hit Pixie daughter (who also eats well) at 1 am. We were both fine this morning tho. The margaritas for the most part were meh, but one place put some effort in.

Went out for brunch this morning, and I'm picking up the house while Mr. Pixie is checking to see if there are holes in his eyelids.


----------



## painterswife

Today seems to be kitchen day. I defrosted 5 gallons of frozen pie cherries. They are now pie filling and cooling. I will make some pies and put the rest in the freezer in containers for other cherry desserts. I have too many extra eggs so I steamed them and made little deviled egg sandwiches. I made made the filling with bacon and the slices of cherry tomatoes. I put the egg back together.A bacon, tomato and egg sandwich without the bread.


----------



## newfieannie

roadless said:


> You sound like an amazing hostess Georgia!
> I hope your efforts are appreciated.



oh I think so roadless.they made another stop after that at Ronas a hardware store but kept in touch with me. I decided at that point to ditch the light refreshments and heat up the chowder. they arrived here at 330. they cleaned out the chowder and the LR also. I love it when my food goes over well.

I met my bros grandson for the first time since he was 2 and he's now in his middle 30's. what a lovely man he turned out to be! so down to earth . just like me and my father which of course was his GG. he's gone now over to his conference in Halifax.

my bro will stay with me until Friday at which time I have to drive him to a town about an hour or so away down closer to the turn off to new Brunswick at which time his son who works in fort mac will pick him up from me and continue on to FM.for another little vacation. we'll have some good ole meals in that time.

tomorrow we are heading for a few book stores so we will have something to read at night. we both go nuts if we don't have reading material. tomorrow afternoon i'll get him out there weeding. (i'll take pics) he's 88 years old and you'd never believe it. I only hope I'm as active at that age. I have another bro who is 87 he's the same way. always on the go. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless

Good for you Georgia, it sounds like you are having a wonderful visit! Stuff memories are made of. ♡


----------



## po boy

Speaking of brothers and eyes (lids) my oldest surviving brother detached a retina about 6 weeks ago and lost vision in that eye. He is going in for surgery tomorrow and the docs say they can restore his vision. Detached retinas run in my family and 5 out of 9 of us have detached. My sister has detached both. I detached in 1997, ended up with a fold across the retina, double vision and poor vision in that eye that causes headaches unless I wear a patch. My great nephew called me a pirate now LOL.


----------



## newfieannie

my husband had that also . he had to be real careful for awhile afterwards


----------



## crehberg

Well we finally got a half inch of rain yesterday....they've been calling for rain the past three days and we haven't gotten anything beyond a trace. Everything looks so green....it always amazes me how everything perks up with just a little "drink from the skies"!


----------



## [email protected]

we got a little rain this morning, no green tho..
there are some flowers blooming in the lawn and along the driveway.. nothing major, just tiny white, and purple ones..


----------



## Cornhusker

Finally got my mowing caught up, and started on the other house.
They have about 3 acres to mow, and he's been mowing it with a push mower. so I loaded up the new Dixie Chopper on a rickety old trailer with leaky tires and went to help.
I was mowing along really good, and was within a half hour of being done when the darn thing coasted to a stop.
The engine was still running, but it just wouldn't move.
Got it back on the trailer, aired up the trailer tires and took it home.
Got ahold of the place I bought it from, and the next day (Sunday) he and his wife showed up to take a look.
It was just a stick wedged in a pulley and twisted and threw the drive belt.
He got it fixed, didn't charge me a cent and I was back to mowing.
I'm glad it was something simple, If my knee would let me get down on the ground, I might have been able to fix it myself, but I guess that's why us old people get warranties.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

2 days without rain!!! Supposed to start back tomorrow.

Funny thing.....I discovered 2 Mulberry trees filled with berries at the East TX farm....I had no idea they were even around.
Mulberry jam coming soon. The Cardinals were having a hay day with those berries. 

Work, work, work.... We have another load of Cedar trees loaded on the trailer.... Off to the saw mill next Sat. morn.

Mowed the Orchard Sunday.... Still need to get the mulch down. Most all the trees are looking pretty good.

Snakes abound.... DH killed a HUGE cotton mouth.... about 5ft long and about as big around , as a cardboard toilet paper roll.

Contracted to do a wedding cake.... I'll be working on that for the next few weeks. Baking will take a lot of time.... decorating will take forever. 

I didn't have much time to cook this weekend... Threw some pork chops and burger patties on the grill Saturday, made a spaghetti casserole for lunch, yesterday, with salad and Garlic knots, sliced watermelon and Iced tea ... Nothing glamorous , but all tasty!!

Take good care.


----------



## crehberg

Worked until 10 pm on my 240 Massey Ferguson's 3 pt. Finally had to pull the top cover to find a rod had come loose. Need to get her back going...I'm kind of on a time crunch to get some things done... hopefully I can get it buttoned up in a couple hours.

Would have stayed out longer, but I started a new medicine yesterday for my intestinal issues...and the tremors I've started having...and it's making me dizzy. No need to drop a big chunk of cast metal on something important... like my finger!

Y'all be safe out there...


----------



## [email protected]

I was mowing the raspberries that invaded DW asparagus
just about done when BANG !! blades quit turning.
an idler pulley came off. I found the pulley and the bracket..
took them to Home Depot to see about how the warranty works. the mower is less than a year old.
3 year warranty. the A-hole at Home Depot didn't even want to talk to me. just kept saying, you have to contact the company.. very rude .. they were much more friendly when I was purchasing it..
I will just forget the warranty and go buy a new pulley. $17.68 on Amazon.. do it myself..
I might even be able to use the old pulley .
that mower deck is a devil to get off and on..
today is clean out the garage somewhat.. going to fill a couple of dumpsters for the garbage man. that is our goal..
I have a lone mulberry tree in the yard. only about 4 years old. no berries yet.. maybe I need two trees ??
I cloned a branch last summer. it is in a pot in the sunporch..growing nicely.. I will plant it out after all the danger of frost is gone.. supposed to snow tomorrow.
.........jiminwisc.....


----------



## Irish Pixie

We've had some rain for the last 12 days straight, and there is rain in the forecast for this afternoon. The only good thing I can say is that it's very *green *everywhere. 

A belt broke on the lawn tractor and Mr. Pixie brought it to the repair place last week, thankfully he was able to mow the front and most of the side yard before it went. I think he may have to use the tractor and brush hog on the rest tho, they told him it won't be done until next week. 

The lilacs should be in full bloom next week.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Coffee is good this morning. I took the day off from work.... I just needed some time for myself.
Have a call in to the Ferrier.... waiting for him to call back.
Stach… I have no idea, if you need 2 Mulberries....But, I don't think so. I have seen many of them in my life time... all seemed to be loners,
Going back to my coffee.
Take good care.


----------



## Cornhusker

Must be the week to break mowers.
I was mowing at one of the rental houses when the mower coasted to a stop, like it had kicked out of gear. (I don't even know if it has gears)
I texted the guy I bought it from, he does all the warranty work, and he came out Sunday and fixed it for me.
I think I could have fixed it, but my knee doesn't like to get down on the ground, and he wanted to see what happened anyway.
We were both relieved to find a chunk of a stick got wedged in one of the pulleys and twisted the belt off.
He checked the tensioner spring and all the adjustments and all is well.
I really like having a mower under warranty


----------



## painterswife

Pouring rain.  A couple of days worth. I was just thinking yesterday that we could use a good soak for the pasture.


----------



## crehberg

240 is back together. Lift is working well. Got it to the pasture I was supposed to mow...and works better than it ever has since Ive had it.

All is well in the tractor world yet again! 

Now y'all quit jinxing my lawn mower...haven't gotten around to that yet...


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie's old cat Alice Mae has another urinary track infection. I can usually spot the signs, and get her to the Vet for antibiotics before it becomes established. Not this time. She's also dropped weight in the last couple weeks, and I'm afraid it's the end time for her.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> Mr. Pixie's old cat Alice Mae has another urinary track infection. I can usually spot the signs, and get her to the Vet for antibiotics before it becomes established. Not this time. She's also dropped weight in the last couple weeks, and I'm afraid it's the end time for her.


I'm sorry IP.... I hope maybe she can pull through!


----------



## painterswife

It is beautiful and sunny today and the forecast for rain has gone. That is good because we had more than enough yesterday.

The aspen leaves have all popped and the hillsides are greening up. The palette of greens is beautiful. Grass, evergreens, aspen leaves and sagebrush have all their own shade of green and they make spring in Wyoming beautiful.


----------



## 101pigs

[email protected] said:


> I was mowing the raspberries that invaded DW asparagus
> just about done when BANG !! blades quit turning.
> an idler pulley came off. I found the pulley and the bracket..
> took them to Home Depot to see about how the warranty works. the mower is less than a year old.
> 3 year warranty. the A-hole at Home Depot didn't even want to talk to me. just kept saying, you have to contact the company.. very rude .. they were much more friendly when I was purchasing it..
> I will just forget the warranty and go buy a new pulley. $17.68 on Amazon.. do it myself..
> I might even be able to use the old pulley .
> that mower deck is a devil to get off and on..
> today is clean out the garage somewhat.. going to fill a couple of dumpsters for the garbage man. that is our goal..
> I have a lone mulberry tree in the yard. only about 4 years old. no berries yet.. maybe I need two trees ??
> I cloned a branch last summer. it is in a pot in the sunporch..growing nicely.. I will plant it out after all the danger of frost is gone.. supposed to snow tomorrow.
> .........jiminwisc.....


I had a problem with a sears lawn mower a few years back an tried o fix it so i take the mower back and the sales lady told me i should not try to fix it and just bring it back. So i did and they replaced it. Last year i got one at home depot and it didn't work right it was a new automatic shift one. It didn't work on my lawn because i had to many dip etc. on my lawn and it kept trying to shift and messed the shifting up. So i took it back and just told them it didn't work something wrong with it didn't run right so they gave me a new one with a manual shift. It works good. They told me not to take anything apart they just replace it and most times sent it back to factory were it was made. Best to check with the store before you buy a big item to see it that have a shop or how they manage repair etc. I got a pair of shoes at a shoe store. Wore them one day. Made my feed sore. Took them back and owner said of the dirt on the bottom of the shoe he could not sell them again. and would not replace them. So wash the little bit of dirt off and took them back at noon while owner was out to lunch. To the sales lady one shoe was bigger them the other and did not fit. She said go find another pair. I looked and didn't see any i liked so ask for my money back. She gave me back my money.

Our wal-mart store in my town has the best return deal. They have a sign in the front when you go in that if you don't like the product bring it back for refund. I have taken a few things back like computer and a camera and they just ask what was wrong with the product . Just say it doesn't work right etc Money back or replace the product.


----------



## happy hermits

I am sorry about the cat IP. I know they get to be part of the family.I hope it gets better soon. Today is the first day with no rain in a while . We are going to mow some and work on herb boxes. I see it is time to cut garlic scapes yum. This weekend I plan to go foraging for leeks and mushrooms. Also it is time to replace the flags on the old solider graves. Put on your hiking boots we do the old farm and forgotten ones. It is a family affair my grandson goes my daughter tries to put in a effort every year. With all the rain this year it awght to be fun.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> I'm sorry IP.... I hope maybe she can pull through!


Thank you, crehberg. We had her put to sleep. It was time.


----------



## painterswife

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you, crehberg. We had her put to sleep. It was time.


----------



## [email protected]

101pigs, after getting nowhere with Home Depot, I did call the cubcadet company.. all I got from her was the name of the local shop where they are authorized to do warranty work..I know that shop very well. I would rather have a tooth drilled than deal with them. I had to sue them once because they lost a piece of equipment I took there for repairs and weren't going to replace it..
they ended up giving me a new one, plus an 80 tooth carbide saw blade plus a $20.oo gift card..
anyway, I know enough about equipment to fix this mower deck. all I need are the parts. today I sent for a service/parts manual. I might need it in the future, who knows ?
we are promised two days of rain. predicting up to 3".
I was just outside at noon, and it is starting to rain, right on schedule..
Texdirt, mulberry trees are not common around here.
I got my tree from a friend in the Madison area of Wisc.
she consideres them nuisance trees because the birds eat the berries and then poop on her laundry on the line.
....jiminwisc....


----------



## Evons hubby

[email protected] said:


> Texdirt, mulberry trees are not common around here.
> I got my tree from a friend in the Madison area of Wisc.
> she consideres them nuisance trees because the birds eat the berries and then poop on her laundry on the line.
> ....jiminwisc....


She's not looking at the positives there.... Free tie dye!


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you, crehberg. We had her put to sleep. It was time.


 I'm sorry IP!


----------



## coolrunnin

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you, crehberg. We had her put to sleep. It was time.


So sorry


----------



## Irish Pixie

coolrunnin said:


> So sorry





crehberg said:


> I'm sorry IP!


Thank you. This morning was actually worse than yesterday. She had a bit of dementia (she was 15 and ill after all) and she'd get very upset when it was time to eat. She'd wait outside the bedroom door and follow me around the cabin, meowing at the top of her lungs, until I fed her. It was way too quiet this morning. 

The three other cats, and even the dogs, have been very quiet. I'd like to know if they miss her too.


----------



## roadless

Irish Pixie said:


> The three other cats, and even the dogs, have been very quiet. I'd like to know if they miss her too.


I bet they do.
It is brutal to make the decision to put down a beloved pet....I'm sorry Irish Pixie.


----------



## Irish Pixie

roadless said:


> I bet they do.
> It is brutal to make the decision to put down a beloved pet....I'm sorry Irish Pixie.


Thank you. 

I like to think they miss her. Every so often she'd be yelling her head off about pretty much nothing, when one of the other cats would walk up and lick her on the head. It's like they were saying, "You're crazy as a bedbug, but we still love you."


----------



## painterswife

Our dogs have kennel cough courtesy of the neighbor's dogs. It does not seem to be as bad as they have it though. My oldest Aussie is 16 or so. She is now almost completely blind. She can't see me though last night she could see the UPS truck? She can't hear unless my husband is opening up the oreo package. She can great smell though. Nothing misses her nose. This is the dog that was attacked by the cougar. I think this summer will be here last but you can't count her out , she is a real fighter.


----------



## newfieannie

we've had great weather for gardening ever since my bro came. all the weeding and pruning is done last thing we did was the driveway garden last night. put out 20 bags for the recycle guys

. just resting a bit today because I have to drive 80 miles tomorrow to drop him off to his son . they will continue on to fort mac while I drive back home. i'll miss. him we had a great week and he was a wonderful help in the garden. you'd never know he was 88. I don't need to try to find someone to help in the garden now. it's done.


----------



## happy hermits

Oh Irish Pixie I am sorry You had to have her put down


----------



## roadless

Today was Pride Day at the school.
Each shop sponsored an activity. 
There was tug of war, dodge ball, kick ball, volleyball, a rock wall was brought in by the Army, various other games.
The music was provided by students and staff, the band sounded quite good.
It was overcast but fortunately it didn't rain.
It was wonderful experiencing other staff and the students in such a relaxed setting.


----------



## crehberg

newfieannie said:


> we've had great weather for gardening ever since my bro came. all the weeding and pruning is done last thing we did was the driveway garden last night. put out 20 bags for the recycle guys
> 
> . just resting a bit today because I have to drive 80 miles tomorrow to drop him off to his son . they will continue on to fort mac while I drive back home. i'll miss. him we had a great week and he was a wonderful help in the garden. you'd never know he was 88. I don't need to try to find someone to help in the garden now. it's done.
> View attachment 76780
> View attachment 76778
> View attachment 76776


Glad y'all got it done! Seems like y'all had an awesome visit!


----------



## Irish Pixie

There is rain today, what's new? Supposedly it's going to be a hot dry summer (which is OK with me) but I wish it would start now. I have things to get done. 

I'll do some more cleaning inside- log wall washing, mostly. I have a bit of paperwork to catch up on as well. 

We're all (the other pets are still pretty clingy) doing a bit better with Alice being gone. The other older cat (he's 13-14) has to go to the Vet soon to have his ear looked at.


----------



## Cornhusker

The sun finally came out today, and the roads should dry out now, especially with the wind we are to have tomorrow.
My brother made a cross for my little sister's grave, and tomorrow we will take a bag of Quikrete out to the cemetery tomorrow and get it placed until her husband figures out what he wants to do for a more permanent marker.
Tonight we are going to the country club for a graduation reception, then we have one in town to go to tomorrow night.
Gonna be a busy weekend.


----------



## [email protected]

I am killing time waiting for one of my DD's to come pick me up.. Wife called, she fell at work and thinks she broke a bone near her hip..
We will be having a big re-union at the ER..
Wife said that she was going to drive home (25 miles) and pick me up and then go to the ER.. 
She is bull-headed, for sure..
No need for sympathies, just wait for the final report.
........jiminwisc.....


----------



## painterswife

[email protected] said:


> I am killing time waiting for one of my DD's to come pick me up.. Wife called, she fell at work and thinks she broke a bone near her hip..
> We will be having a big re-union at the ER..
> Wife said that she was going to drive home (25 miles) and pick me up and then go to the ER..
> She is bull-headed, for sure..
> No need for sympathies, just wait for the final report.
> ........jiminwisc.....


Strong woman.


----------



## painterswife

I will be fencing and weed spraying this weekend. That will keep me busy. Also need to get some grass seed for spots in the lawn. Need to keep it lush for my 4 legged lawn mowers.


----------



## newfieannie

alone again! no trouble to know he's gone. I drove him to a town closer to New Brunswick. soon as his son got there I took off back home and they continued on to fort mac. I'm absolutely beat right now. too much driving without a break. ~Georgia


----------



## [email protected]

painterswife said:


> Strong woman.


update: Annie is on her way home. No broken bones, no cracked bones. irritated a ham string.
pain meds and cold packs for a few days..
Whew !!!


----------



## crehberg

[email protected] said:


> update: Annie is on her way home. No broken bones, no cracked bones. irritated a ham string.
> pain meds and cold packs for a few days..
> Whew !!!


Good to hear...glad it wasn't as bad as originally thought!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

s0 s0rry.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's cool, low humidity, and no rain! Back to painting, and I have a very good book to listen to while doing so. 

Mr. Pixie was able to get Monday off so I have to clean off the honeydew list.


----------



## painterswife

All but about 600 of fence done. Need hubby to take a chain saw to the very large tree over the fence line. Took all the dead grass he raked up go the compost pile for him. I use a blue plastic snow toboggan.  It works so much better than a heavy wheelbarrow. It is my go to item for moving all kinds of of things around the property.

Lots of elk droppings in the trees down the hill by the creek. There is something dead in the middle of the hawthornes. Smells awful but I am not going looking for it.


----------



## painterswife

The fencing is done.  The mares are on the bottom pasture. It is half pasture and half forest with a creek and a good steep hill. They will get their exercise and a good meal.

There is enough firewood to keep someone willing to carry it up the hill for a winter of fires.


----------



## Irish Pixie

And the first coat of paint (a very pretty cranberry) is on the outside of the porch door and frame. I swept the porches as well, and washed all the windows. On to vacuuming the white beagle hair off the darkish hardwood. Again. Sigh. And then Mr. Pixie's favorite supper- goulash (American chop suey) made with a mix of hot and regular pork sausage. Afterward, a cocktail with my feet up.


----------



## crehberg

Supposed to rain today... trying to get up the gumption to get a couple things done before it starts.

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there!


----------



## ydderf

A remembrance. We in Canada have a long weekend in May ostensibly to celebrate the Queen's birthday. One year likely about 1985 my mother (who was a fisherwoman extraordinare) was traveling to my sisters to visit and go fishing.

During her trip to my sisters near Princeton she was stopped beside Nicola lake waiting her turn for one way traffic (caused by the fact that the road repair season was in full swing). While waiting in her car likely having a secretive smoke, she didn't want her grand kids to know she smoked, a rainbow trout landed on her car's hood. 

As this was before cell service mom had to wait till she got to my sisters before she phoned me to tell me her fish story. After teasing her about all fishermen being liars, we decided an eagle must have lost it while flying overhead.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's raining. Again. An all day, never-going-to-dry-out rain. There's a chance of a dry day on Wednesday, so I've pinned my hopes on finishing all the porch painting and staining (except the deck) for then. After a flurry of calling, and being told the new counter tops would be delivered this morning, they won't be until Wednesday. A week and a half *after* they were promised. 

Mr. Pixie took today off, we have haircuts this morning, and I think he's going to tackle the basement today. I'm going work on more wall washing, the very good book continues. It is amazing how nice a log wall looks when it's washed, the dust dulls them terribly.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Another entire day of some type of rain- showers, light rain, pouring rain. Gah. Every. single. time. the dogs go out I have to wipe eight feet, nothing is getting done outside and the lawn could be cut for green chop. It's cold too, we've had a fire for the last few days just to drive the chill out. Whine over. 

I did get a call from a Lowes customer service rep yesterday afternoon, she apologized for the problem with the counter tops and took 10% off the bill. That soothed the ruffled feathers a bit.


----------



## Cornhusker

Going to see grandkids after PT today, then probably the grocery store, the larder is getting bare.
Hopping to get home in time to get something done, but I doubt if I do.
There's always tomorrow.


----------



## crehberg

Supposed to be going to pick up the dog my wife and I adopted from the pound this evening. Pics will be forthcoming (if I can get them to post!).

Y'all be safe out there!


----------



## painterswife

crehberg said:


> Supposed to be going to pick up the dog my wife and I adopted from the pound this evening. Pics will be forthcoming (if I can get them to post!).
> 
> Y'all be safe out there!


Hug that dog for me. This afternoon I said goodbye to my female aussie, Sienna. I held her in my arms as she slipped away. She was 16. She had parvo as a pup, attacked by a cougar and two litters of pups.


----------



## po boy

Sorry for your loss PW, my yorkie is about 15 and I worry about having to let him go


----------



## Evons hubby

Happy day here! My Yvonne had her last chemo treatment today!


----------



## ydderf

Good deal I hope it is all over with for your Yvonne, that the cancer is vanquished for ever.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Hug that dog for me. This afternoon I said goodbye to my female aussie, Sienna. I held her in my arms as she slipped away. She was 16. She had parvo as a pup, attacked by a cougar and two litters of pups.


I’m so sorry for your loss, my friend. Hugs.


----------



## MO_cows

So sorry PW. Sounds like she was one of the extra special kind.


----------



## crehberg

painterswife said:


> Hug that dog for me. This afternoon I said goodbye to my female aussie, Sienna. I held her in my arms as she slipped away. She was 16. She had parvo as a pup, attacked by a cougar and two litters of pups.


I'm so sorry PW.... I know it's hard...that's what took me so long to get back to owning dogs...it's been over a decade...










Here's our sweet girl Piper. Year and a month old retriever lab mix. Already smitten in love with my wife...


----------



## crehberg

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Happy day here! My Yvonne had her last chemo treatment today!


AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME!!!!

Happy dance....happy dance!


----------



## Evons hubby

ydderf said:


> Good deal I hope it is all over with for your Yvonne, that the cancer is vanquished for ever.


Thanks! Time will tell but it was caught early and she's been responding very well to the treatments so far.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's out and about day, but the counter tops will be delivered from 11-3 so we're not sure if it will date lunch or dinner. 

There is only light rain in for forecast for today and tonight and none tomorrow, so I should be able to finish the painting.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> Hug that dog for me. This afternoon I said goodbye to my female aussie, Sienna. I held her in my arms as she slipped away. She was 16. She had parvo as a pup, attacked by a cougar and two litters of pups.


Sorry to hear that PW. Dogs are family to a lot of us.
A girl at work had to have her old dog put down. Like you, she held the dog in her arms while it slipped away.
That was last Thursday, and she was still in tears yesterday.


----------



## painterswife

It was the only time in her entire life that she lay there quietly. Especially at the vets. She knew and she was ready.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Lowes delivered the counter top, there were three custom pieces, and they delivered (clearly marked) 1 of 3 and 3 of 3.  That was at 1 pm yesterday afternoon, you would have thought that when we got home at 6 there would have been a call saying they found it and it would be delivered immediately, right? Nope. Nothing. Nothing so far this morning either. I'm going to call at 9 and raise heck with a manager.

We had no problems with Lowes for years, they did some internal restructuring and we had a lot of problems, so we stopped using them for 3-4 years. They had some great deals so we decided to give them another chance. Done.

ETA: After nearly 40 minutes on hold and being bounced around the store, a manager walked back, found the piece, and said it would be delivered Monday. After being told this was not acceptable, as our guy will be here Saturday morning to install it, and my next call would be to the NY Attorney General's office, it will be here by 4 this afternoon.


----------



## painterswife

Thunder and lightning for hours and luckily pouring rain most of the might. Will not have to worry about fires because I am sure I heard a few trees hit. Also looks like 10 days of the same weather ahead. Looks like the grass in the lawn and pasture will be very high before we can do any more spraying. Need to get the 4 legged lawn mowers on the job.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie picked up the lawn tractor yesterday (the repair place had had it almost two weeks), we got it off the truck, and he mowed a bit in the side yard, and bam! A tie rod broke. It's an easy fix but now there's a trip back to the repair place to pick up the parts. It's always something... 

It's raining today, but the next 10 days look mostly dry. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cornhusker

Got my mowing done aside from some trimming that I'll finish when I get home today.
Went from 5-6 hours of mowing to what the meter assures me was 1.4 hours to do the whole thing.
That's a huge improvement.


----------



## [email protected]

I had to repair an idler pulley on my cub cadet 42" mower.
It still has two years left on the warranty, but
I need it now !
all it cost me was about $2.oo for special case hardened bolts and nuts. I used locking nuts for jam nuts on the bolts.. they should never loosen on their own again..
I mow about an acre of lawn and nut tree grove.


----------



## newfieannie

planted a few perennials today. Gallardia, dianthus, creeping phlox etc.I'm hard pressed to find a bare spot that there isn't anything. some are only just emerging and it's hard to see.

i cut a tulip and placed in the sunny window. wasn't long before it opened. i do like them in bud form though. just before they open fully. I'm hoping more will bloom in the garden for Victoria day when the crowds go by to the lakes. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Greetings from Arizona. The event is going well. The headquarters hotel is great, I think this is my all time favorite hotel room. Big walk in shower with glass walls. Comfy beds. The desk is made out of slabs of wood with live edge. Coolest thing ever.

The last 2 days were spent trapped in the vendor hall but tomorrow I get out and about on a scenic tour. 

Y'all be good till I get back home!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our handyman is on his way to put in the new counter top, sink, and range hood. A kitchen mini face lift. 

I'm going to wash windows today. It's supposed to be near 70, no rain, and partly sunny.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Cornhusker said:


> Went from 5-6 hours of mowing to what the meter assures me was 1.4 hours to do the whole thing.
> That's a huge improvement.


Now you can waste more time here


----------



## Irish Pixie

The end result of the kitchen mini face lift.


----------



## painterswife

Irish Pixie said:


> The end result of the kitchen mini face lift.


Looks amazing


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> The end result of the kitchen mini face lift.


Wow, that looks really nice.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> The end result of the kitchen mini face lift.


Looks great IP!


----------



## newfieannie

it's just lovely! I'd much rather have that wood panelling up over the backsplash than the tiling I have there. wish I could keep my countertop neat like that.


----------



## MO_cows

Weirdest thing ever. TSA kept running my purse thru the scanner. Finally pulled it aside for inspection. There was a freaking table knife in my purse!!!! Where did it come from? How long was it there? Wish I knew. My current theory us, at one of the restaurants it got knocked off the table, my purse was open, it fell in. Being a heavy good flatware, it went right to the bottom. That's the only thing I can figure. It was more than a little embarrassing.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Weirdest thing ever. TSA kept running my purse thru the scanner. Finally pulled it aside for inspection. There was a freaking table knife in my purse!!!! Where did it come from? How long was it there? Wish I knew. My current theory us, at one of the restaurants it got knocked off the table, my purse was open, it fell in. Being a heavy good flatware, it went right to the bottom. That's the only thing I can figure. It was more than a little embarrassing.


That's weird. Mr. Pixie left his cell phone in his back pocket when we were leaving San Diego last year- FYI- don't do that there was a kerfuffle.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> That's weird. Mr. Pixie left his cell phone in his back pocket when we were leaving San Diego last year- FYI- don't do that there was a kerfuffle.


I got scowled at and scolded for forgetting to throw my cell phone in the basket in D.C. once.


----------



## crehberg

Full day of moving irrigation equipment and running errands. Our poor dog is having a rough go with her deworming...she's kept me up for the past few nights....this is gonna be a long day...

Y'all be safe out there!


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's the third dry day in a row! Sunday and yesterday were a bit muggy, but no rain. 

Today I will finish painting on the front porch. The porch deck still has to be stained, but it will take longer to dry out. There's a strip of vinyl on the new front door frame that needs painting, and I think I can get that done and dried as well. 

I have to put the two oldest grands on and off the bus, and watch the little guy while their mama has continuing education tomorrow. I'll spend the night tonight, and face the fight of who is going to sleep with Nonnie, and be home later tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Full day of moving irrigation equipment and running errands. Our poor dog is having a rough go with her deworming...she's kept me up for the past few nights....this is gonna be a long day...
> 
> Y'all be safe out there!


How is she settling in, other than the deworming issue?


----------



## [email protected]

good news, Houston, we have a compressor ..
instead of buying a new adjustment knob for the regulator for $29.oo, all it cost me was one 5/16" carriage bolt, two nuts and a flat washer..
once again I have 125 psi and I can run my impact driver.. I have about 3 dozen bolts to remove and replace on my spring tooth harrow.
getting ready for the ground to dry up to drag the garden..


----------



## MO_cows

Rain rain, too much rain. Flooding all around the area. Lots of crops drowned out. Hopefully it dries out n time to replant.

The she shed is installed. Now the real work begins!


----------



## painterswife

Rain, yes more rain and no real break for another 10 days. I keep putting the horses on the lawn whenever it is not to wet.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> How is she settling in, other than the deworming issue?


IP she's doing really well. The only issue we've had thus far besides the dewormer is that she is absolutely terrified of being away from me. I drop her off at my mother's house for work, and she just goes ape crazy. She's improving each day, though. She must have some abandonment issues from her past.


----------



## Cornhusker

Rain and snow here.
Our roads are absolute mush.
I'm lucky enough I can work from home if I have to, so I stayed home today, Tired of tearing up vehicles on these roads.
Tomorrow it should be dry enough to go.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> IP she's doing really well. The only issue we've had thus far besides the dewormer is that she is absolutely terrified of being away from me. I drop her off at my mother's house for work, and she just goes ape crazy. She's improving each day, though. She must have some abandonment issues from her past.


I’m glad it’s getting better. There is CBD for dogs, the SoCal Pixies are looking into it for their youngest Chiweenie. It’s supposed to be excellent for anxiety.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was 35 at home, and 39 here at the NY Pixies this morning. We’ve had four days without rain, but there were 13/14 straight days of rain a bit ago.

There is rain in the forecast on and off for the next few days tho.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We could have tstorms with afternoon with some severe, the remnant of the midwest storms. And then dry(ish) for the next few days.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> We could have tstorms with afternoon with some severe, the remnant of the midwest storms. And then dry(ish) for the next few days.


Hope the severe stuff misses you IP!

Will look into the CBD... thanks for the tip!


----------



## painterswife

We have the first morning with more blue sky than clouds in days. Of course with that goes frost.  The forecast is for 3 to 5 inches. It does not say rain or snow so I am skerred.


----------



## painterswife

I have successfully trained the dogs in my neighborhood to not chase my chickens when they come to play with my Smudge. One is a poodle/Bernese mountain dog cross. One is a 10 month old german shepherd and the third is a lab something cross. My boy is an Aussie.

They also don't chase the horses and have stopped barking at them. Now that is all done, someone else will get a new dog and we will need to start all over.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm working on my rock garden today. digging ,pruning and whatnot. so many leaves to get out and so hard to get out of the plants. anyone else use a leaf blower for this I don't have one but if I thought it would work I would. we've had a week of rain so everything is coming up.

got a lot of tulips coming in the perennial bed but by that time the sun was too bright. might get them later.~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

Snow for memorial weekend.  It is here.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yuck. We've had snow on Memorial weekend, but thankfully not this year. More cursed rain tho, Saturday and scattered thunderstorms on Sunday. 

Since the porch is done, except the floor which has to be dry to stain, I'm moving my paint/stain jobs inside this weekend. I usually get the summer clothes out on Memorial Day weekend as well. 

The lilacs are in full bloom and smell wonderful in the morning when I take the dogs out. Next up will be the wild multifora rose, which is horrible stuff except for the week it blooms in early June.


----------



## newfieannie

pouring like crazy here now. I just came in from talking to the eavestrough guy. I have a leak in the corner and instead of going down the gutter it's pouring on my fence and into the neighbors yard. they will be back first of the week.

my son just crippled out to the car to go home at least he listened to me and didn't go to work. I sent him off with plenty food and some muscle relaxant, pain patches and ice pks. he thinks he's going back to work on Monday but he can think again. sometimes I wish he had gotten married because he'll have no one when I'm gone.

my Lilacs are not blooming but not far from it. I just checked them. I can smell them already. I have 8 lilacs. all different colors. they don't last long but while they do it's such a pleasure. I do cut a couple for my vase but I'd rather enjoy them in my yard. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I took this one from my window. this is my perennial bed. still pouring out there. supposed to be 19C tomorrow. the tulips will be putting on a good display then. I need some work done to the lawn or dig it up and plant veggies.


----------



## painterswife

It is pouring rain now instead of snowing. The campers are not going to be happy.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Your gardens are lovely, Georgia. 

I hope your son feels better soon too.


----------



## newfieannie

I just talked to Devin the guy that fixes my computer and other stuff. he's coming to power wash my deck. going to stain it myself. that's 2 things I got taken care of today. the eavestrough and the deck.

still trying to get hold of my financial planner. she always calls when I have GIC's maturing but she didn't this time. I hope there is nothing wrong because she's the only one I'm compatible with. I absolutely abhor the guys that work there! (I followed Sheri from another branch) the computer does stuff with the money that we don't want done if we don't go in. something like that anyway. I'm a moron with that stuff. that's why I have her.

I still have to get someone to install bifold doors in my closet and take out those heavy ones. I tried HD but couldn't get any satisfaction with the girl behind the desk .she mostly mumbled and I have to get away fast before I create a scene .always had my work done by kents which was just around the corner but they have moved and I'm trying to find them same as I was trying to find cabellas.

I can see them from the highway. i'll have to take a drive again tomorrow and see what I can do. so I got most of the work done I was planning on for this house to make it comfortable if I plan to die here.but you know what it's like when you own a house. Woah! the sun is shining! im off to do some hoeing! ~Georgia


----------



## Cornhusker

The sun is out today, and here I sit riding a desk for the day.
After work, I'll go home, let the dog out for a bit and feed horses, then on to town to see grandkids and get some groceries.
Then, 3 days off


----------



## ydderf




----------



## painterswife

Did you take that picture? It is a great one.


----------



## ydderf

No I heard about it on the CBC radio driving home last night. Looked it up and thought I'd share it. There are other shots from the same photographer on the web site. The photographer said he lay on a rock snapping pic after pic as the eagle tried to scare him away


----------



## po boy

ydderf said:


> No I heard about it on the CBC radio driving home last night. Looked it up and thought I'd share it. There are other shots from the same photographer on the web site. The photographer said he lay on a rock snapping pic after pic as the eagle tried to scare him away


It is a beautiful shot, thanks for sharing


----------



## painterswife

This is the bridge I cross before heading up to our place. Taken about 15 minutes minutes ago.


----------



## MO_cows

DS's side by side was here, so we took some trash up to the dumpster in it. Then DH wanted to check high water here and there so it turned into Floodwater 2019 Tour. Storms last night dumped 3 inches of rain, supposed to get round 2 tonight but we sure don't need it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

That's terrible MO Cows. 

It's all what you're used to, but it's so flat where you live.


----------



## [email protected]

with all this water everywhere in the USA, there must be a drought somewhere else ..


----------



## po boy

[email protected] said:


> with all this water everywhere in the USA, there must be a drought somewhere else ..


I found it!. Last rain two weeks ago, bright sun and temps in the 90's


----------



## Farmerjack41

The pacific northwest is listed as being in a drought, mostly the inland part of the states. They already declared an emergency for fire season. Looks like will be another summer full of smoke.


----------



## MO_cows

Irish Pixie said:


> That's terrible MO Cows.
> 
> It's all what you're used to, but it's so flat where you live.


We live in the river valley or bottoms. Most of Missouri is rolling hills, down in the Ozarks small mountains. But the area where we live is flat as a flitter for miles and miles. Some of the best farmland in the world but not a very exciting landscape.


----------



## Cornhusker

MO_cows said:


> We live in the river valley or bottoms. Most of Missouri is rolling hills, down in the Ozarks small mountains. But the area where we live is flat as a flitter for miles and miles. Some of the best farmland in the world but not a very exciting landscape.


Sounds like here.
They say you can watch a dog run away for 3 days.


----------



## Cornhusker

Today was a beautiful day, mid 70s, sunny and no wind.
Got my mowing done, started cleaning the house as I may or may not have company Monday. (depends on the weather).
I thought my daughter was going to come out and bring the kids, but they were a no show.
They haven't been out since Christmas Eve.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is working this weekend and Monday, and had a nurse call in last night an hour before the start of shift. There was no replacement to be found, so he worked from 3 pm yesterday to 5 am this morning, and goes back in at 3 today. 

I'm working on the cursed louvered door to the pantry in the kitchen today. After that I'll be ironing summer clothes until my arms fall off while binge watching Queer Eye. I adore the Fab Five.


----------



## newfieannie

I was going outside and dig over the bed for my cutting garden but rain is coming soon so I wont bother. according to what I've seen on this street I'm way ahead of the game anyway.

I'm sorting over my summer clothes also. got all my summer blouses on hangers and most of them are material that doesn't need ironing. got to iron my capris though.

bought myself a pair of red sandals at naturalizer yesterday. the last red pair has seen better days. paid too much but I need good walking sandals for my back and they had the right size in . I take 9 1/2 or 10 which is not easy to find later on or even early on some times.

i wanted leather but I could only get the ones I wanted in suede. there was several things I planned today but I can't seem to start any of them. I might just watch some movies or read a bit. ~Georgia


----------



## Cornhusker

I'm supposed to go to my brother-in-law's place for lunch today.
I'd almost rather slam my head in a door, but he's a good cook, so I guess I can handle it.
cool. cloudy and windy today, I sure could have used a few more days like yesterday.


----------



## crehberg

It is hotter than tarnation fire outside. Tried to trim limbs this afternoon with a pole saw and it just ain't happening. Will try again later as the sun goes down.

Y'all be safe out there....


----------



## MO_cows

Our motto still holds - can't nuthin be easy. I thought we would work on she shed today. But DH said he had to mow first. Before that he had to sharpen blades. Before he could start mowing our place, got a call from DSIL that her place was out of control, her mower wouldn't start and snakes right up to the house. She even got bit by a black snake. So he loads up the mower and drives an hour to her place. Coming home, DSIL came too. In our spare vehicle she has had to borrow. Until it broke down. So they had to come home, unload mower, hook up trailer and drive back to get the Explorer. Now everybody and everything has made it back. A 4 hour project turned into an 8 hour one and no progress on the she shed today. Oh well we'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Cornhusker

I went to my Brother in law's for lunch today.
He BBQd some babyback ribs and man were they good.
I'm gonna cook some spare ribs tomorrow, and I think I'll smoke a chicken too.
I cook the ribs in the Instant Pot for a half hour, let them cool and dry a bit, then smother them in BBQ sauce and throw them on the grill.
Usually they turn out pretty good.
Supposed to have 4 or 5 for lunch tomorrow.,.,.,now watch nobody show up.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie just worked a regular shift yesterday. I fell asleep in the chair watching TV and even the 6 lb guard dog that wears a sweater didn't even wake me up when he got home. He has to work again this afternoon.

I'm making citrus brined pork chops for supper, an hour in Sous Vide at 140 degrees and a few minutes on the grill to give a nice char. No clue on the sides yet tho.

I have more ironing to do, and I need to get it done. 

I'm afraid we're going to have more sadness tomorrow. Bubba (13 year old cat) has had issues with ear polyps for years, had two removed a bit over a year ago, and they're back and angry as ever. Even worse is the _other_ ear now has a polyp. It's a tricky surgery and at his age anesthesia can be an issue, so I believe we'll be saying good bye to another old friend. We lost Alice Mae a bit over two weeks ago.


----------



## Cornhusker

Sorry to hear about another pet going away IP


----------



## painterswife

Pouring rain. I heard a forcast on tv of 3 to 4 inches of rain over the next 72 hours and a foot of rain up top.  I sure hope they are wrong.


----------



## newfieannie

we still have a little drizzle here. nothing to speak of. I don't think the guys came and fixed the eavestrough while I was away . our street is blocked off except to people who live here and I had a job to get back in the driveway.

well I had no trouble finding kents today . got that all squared away for them to do the bifold closet doors. the thing is I got lost again on the way back . only about 15 min though . I could see WM in the distance and headed towards it. when I found that I was all right for coming back.

I needed a few things there anyway(when don't I need something at WM. bet I got all those big windows in the front paid for by now). bought some more pontetilla. I only had white but found some pink today. more Gallardia, creeping thyme, lavender,Japanese grass. got everything on my list except catmint for the rock garden.

I saw a lovely tree lavender that I was drooling over. never seen one before. it was 40.00 so I passed it by. hoping the rain holds off so I can transplant tonight . hummers are back! ~Georgia


----------



## Cornhusker

Pretty nice day today.
Overcast, but the rain held off.
My brother, his wife and their son in law came out for lunch.
I BBQd some ribs and had some potato salad and macaroni salad, store bought of course.


----------



## MO_cows

Made some progress on the she shed today. Built the interior walls. Still have to frame up a doorway into the bathroom but we now have all the spaces divided off and closet framed in.


----------



## painterswife

Yesterday was graduation day in the valley. First day of no rain in weeks.
Even better the forecast has changed and we will get more sun than rain for the next 10 days.


----------



## po boy

Irish Pixie said:


> Mr. Pixie just worked a regular shift yesterday. I fell asleep in the chair watching TV and even the 6 lb guard dog that wears a sweater didn't even wake me up when he got home. He has to work again this afternoon.
> 
> I'm making citrus brined pork chops for supper, an hour in Sous Vide at 140 degrees and a few minutes on the grill to give a nice char. No clue on the sides yet tho.
> 
> I have more ironing to do, and I need to get it done.
> 
> I'm afraid we're going to have more sadness tomorrow. Bubba (13 year old cat) has had issues with ear polyps for years, had two removed a bit over a year ago, and they're back and angry as ever. Even worse is the _other_ ear now has a polyp. It's a tricky surgery and at his age anesthesia can be an issue, so I believe we'll be saying good bye to another old friend. We lost Alice Mae a bit over two weeks ago.


Sorry about the cat, hope it is nothing too serious.


----------



## Irish Pixie

po boy said:


> Sorry about the cat, hope it is nothing too serious.


Thank you, po boy. We had him put down. He had two polyps in each ear. We had one removed a year ago, and they would come back again. 

Our grand daughter is just devastated. Bubs was her cat that lived at our house.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you, po boy. We had him put down. He had two polyps in each ear. We had one removed a year ago, and they would come back again.
> 
> Our grand daughter is just devastated. Bubs was her cat that lived at our house.


Sorry to hear that IP...good run of bad luck recently for sure.


----------



## po boy

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you, po boy. We had him put down. He had two polyps in each ear. We had one removed a year ago, and they would come back again.
> 
> Our grand daughter is just devastated. Bubs was her cat that lived at our house.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Cornhusker

Today is my granddaughter's birthday.
8 years old 
I got her a 10 book set of "Diary of a Wimpy Kid", since I already gave her a full set of "Dork Diaries" for Christmas.
Nobody said anything about a party or anything, so I told my daughter I'd just bring the gift in.
She said they were doing a supper and I could come to that.
I kinda feel like I invited myself, so I won't stay very long.


----------



## painterswife

Had to close up the hole from the barn to the hay wing yesterday. A raccoon figured out that the cat food was an easy meal. So after I did that I put up a camera pointing at the former hole. That raccoon spent a good 45 minutes trying to find a new way in.

We have now had 48 hours of no rain. Amazing. That means I have to get in gear and start spraying and do the rest of the chores I put off.


----------



## ydderf

So is Cher broke? I hear she is touring again. Calling it "the here we go again tour". Maybe she is divorcing a la John Clees and needs the money for a divorce settlement. We went to see John Clees last weekend @$100.00 for nose bleed seats very expensive very disappointing.


----------



## newfieannie

that's really nice CH! . wish I had more family around.

I spread on some turf builder last night. my spreader is out in the country so I just spread it with my hands. not likely do much good. my lawn looks terrible. the perennial garden and rock garden makes up for it except I have to mow down the dandelions if I can get the mower started.

I get one step forward and 2 steps back with my work I have to get done. I'm okay with Kents. they are looking after the bifold doors. I don't have to do anything but pay for it. the guy that was coming to put a piece of plywood on the shed floor never did turn up. devin hasn't shown up either to power wash the deck so I can paint it and fix my computer. neither has the guy I found on kijiji to take away the brush I have piled by the walkway. eavestrough people haven't arrived yet. that was supposed to be Monday times like this I wish I had a handyman living with me.

Fred can't get here until august to repair the retaining wall and steps. I can call someone else but I'm a loyal customer of his so I will wait. maybe i'll patch it up myself until he can get here. I've done it before and it's in the front and can be seen from the sidewalk.

getting lots of work done in the garden. transplanted all the perennials and herbs I bought last week. did all the pruning this morning. transplanted an azalea over to where I dug out the Yucca. got that transplated behind the house temporarily until I decide where to put it . first time I ever tried to dig out a bush or tree sitting down. can't get the leverage that way but it saves me going back to the way I was a few months ago.

I hope to get the mower out after lunch and see if I can mow a bit. the grass is so high or I should say dandelions are because my lawn is a sea of yellow. I like them myself but one neighbor spends money to keep them away and another is constantly on his hands and knees. i'll try to blow it towards the side of my house. probably wont help though. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I hardly think cher is broke. who is John Clees?


----------



## ydderf

John Cleese was a founding member of Monty Pythons flying circus the people who brought us movies like The life of Brian or A fish called Wanda, Cleese was also the push behind the TV show Fawltey Towers one of the finest sit-coms ever. Cleewse was recently divorced in California and ordered to pay $20,000,000.00 to his ex Alyce Eichelberger


----------



## Evons hubby

I went to doc today and got a bit amused at her. She was cautioning me about drinking too much while taking pain meds. Something about how I might go to sleep and never wake up. I just smiled at her and replied "and to you that's a bad thing?". Spent the next twenty minutes explaining that noooo, I don't need to see a counselor!


----------



## emdeengee

LOL! Serves you right. It never pays to make jokes about suicide to your doctor - especially if your doctor is a good doctor who listens and cares.  Their job to look deep. And of course help you but also protect you. When I woke from a 21 day coma I was blind and deaf. Over the next two weeks the hearing came back quickly but not the sight. One of the nurses overheard me say to my husband that if my sight did not come back I was going to jump out the window. Husband said you won't be able to find the window. I said I can feel the heat from the sun on the glass. Within about 20 minutes they moved me to a ward with nurses in constant attendance.


----------



## emdeengee

We have had the most unbelievable weather for weeks now. We have had some very hot days for us. 24 to 26 degrees Celsius or 75 to 78 degrees Fahrenheit. We are not used to the "heat" anymore. But we are still under the goose down duvet and flannel sheets at night. The cats spend all day lying in the sun and all night under the duvet or in their own sleeping bags. They are sometimes almost too hot to touch. The dog lies in front of the fan. He hates when you blow in his face and will not hang his head out of the car window but a fan blowing with hurricane force wind directly into his face seems to make him very happy.

I have been working since I was 18 (47 years). Actually working since I was 14 but I have been paying taxes, pensions and unemployment insurance since I was 18. 

Today I got my first monthly Old Age Pension cheque. Taking a rough estimate of the amount I have paid into the pension plan through taxes I have figured out that if I collect a monthly cheque for the next 390 months (32 and 1/2 years) I will basically break even at age 97. 

Still, very happy to have actually made it to the collection point.


----------



## Evons hubby

emdeengee said:


> We have had the most unbelievable weather for weeks now. We have had some very hot days for us. 24 to 26 degrees Celsius or 75 to 78 degrees Fahrenheit. We are not used to the "heat" anymore. But we are still under the goose down duvet and flannel sheets at night. The cats spend all day lying in the sun and all night under the duvet or in their own sleeping bags. They are sometimes almost too hot to touch. The dog lies in front of the fan. He hates when you blow in his face and will not hang his head out of the car window but a fan blowing with hurricane force wind directly into his face seems to make him very happy.
> 
> I have been working since I was 18 (47 years). Actually working since I was 14 but I have been paying taxes, pensions and unemployment insurance since I was 18.
> 
> Today I got my first monthly Old Age Pension cheque. Taking a rough estimate of the amount I have paid into the pension plan through taxes I have figured out that if I collect a monthly cheque for the next 390 months (32 and 1/2 years) I will basically break even at age 97.
> 
> Still, very happy to have actually made it to the collection point.


Congrats on living long enough to see your first check!


----------



## crehberg

It's hot. Super hot. Hot hot.

That is all.


----------



## Oregon1986

Finally a day we are expected to not get any rain! Bring on the 80's!!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

No rain here today either, but we had a gully washer go through last night, and it's a bit muggy. And more rain in the forecast for the weekend. 

I'm going to touch up the stain in my office and kitchen, wash windows, and finish the dang summer clothes ironing. I have to go through and donate a bunch of clothes, we have far too many. Plus there is paperwork to catch up on. 

Supper is done. I put a big London broil in the crockpot, added tiny multi colored potatoes, and half a jar of pepperoncini with their juice. It will be fall apart tender at 6 pm.


----------



## emdeengee

Lots of rain forecast for the next four days which is annoying as it falls over the weekend but on the other hand we have had nothing but fabulous weather and we really need the rain as we are already into forest fire season. Hard to believe tomorrow is the first of June. May just vanished in the blink of an eye.


----------



## painterswife

I have ingenious horses. I a 20 foot tree laying in the paddock. It used to be upright outside the paddock with a weather vane and light on it but fell over during the winter.

Well today , I got home and the horses were on the front lawn. Somehow they had lifted that tree up put it on the electric rope fence, enabling them to just walk over it. They were nice enough to stay home and not run off into the forest or visit any of the neighbors. Then again they could have done that and then came home and pretended they didn't.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> I have ingenious horses. I a 20 foot tree laying in the paddock. It used to be upright outside the paddock with a weather vane and light on it but fell over during the winter.
> 
> Well today , I got home and the horses were on the front lawn. Somehow they had lifted that tree up put it on the electric rope fence, enabling them to just walk over it. They were nice enough to stay home and not run off into the forest or visit any of the neighbors. Then again they could have done that and then came home and pretended they didn't.


Very considerate horses. 

I had one lean on the barbless wire fence, snap off a fence post at ground level, and walk out onto the lawn. I could see exactly how it happened via the hoof prints. She was considerate enough to stay in the yard too.


----------



## Evons hubby

Got a lot done here this week. One of the support posts for the handicap ramp up to the deck had rotted leaving access to the house a bit risky. Got said post replaced today, along with some added braces. Got about twenty acres of hay cut, cured, raked and rolled this week too. Weather is gorgeous today. High 70s, a few puffy clouds floating around. Flowers blooming, birds chirping... Life is good!


----------



## newfieannie

we still have rain. must be 3 weeks now off and on. I did manage to get all my work done outside except for mowing. might get at that tomorrow. sun is supposed to be out. I'm on a hill and everything drains quickly.

I went out looking for a portable air conditioner today. found one at wallmart for 400. it only had 5000btu or whatever it is. my neighbor said Cosco got one 14000 for the same price. he went over tonight and they were all gone .

having 50 or so come in tomorrow so he will buy one for himself and one for me. he's a member. I think i'll get a membership also because my son can use it too. looks like it would be worth it. 

I'm trying to get ready for the summer heat. I've got black out drapes in my bedroom and the dining room and a sun blind in the living room. those are the areas that get the most sun.

I suffered so much last year. I think a lot of my problem though last year was that I got dehydrated because I don't drink water. this year I'm able to keep it down with a touch of lemon. Light Rain I think it was suggested that. another thing I have to do is not work too long outside in the high temp. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

We bought a portable air conditioner last year, 14000 BTU, and it works really well.

Dehydration is serious, I hope this year is better for you.

It's Mr. Pixie's weekend off work so I'm going to use him like a tool.  It's a scary affair for me to get the massive amount vintage farm junkique off the top of the kitchen cupboards. It involves a kitchen chair and climbing onto the counter, Mr. Pixie can reach from the chair. He can hand it to me, I'll wash it, and he can put it back. What a team, right? His crazy old cat, RIP Alice Mae, was able to get into the open beams of kitchen cathedral ceiling when she was younger. And she scratched them in the process, I can reach those with a step ladder, so I'll clean the beam and apply stain. 

And it's his turn to cook too. Ribyes, grilled romaine hearts, and other yummies. Life is good.


----------



## newfieannie

I wish I had someone I could use as a tool. so much not getting done around here. the problem is not paying to get it done. it's people not turning up when they say they will.

my pink rose is fully open this morning and it's so beautiful! I don't know the name and didn't even know I had it. it's got at least 3 layers petals. feel like linen and the fragrance has a touch of citrus.there are about 20 more in the garden. i'll leave them there because they are going to make a lovely display for july1st. hopefully they wont be finished by that time. I brought this one inside.

got a pic of a little patch in front of the door. I should call this my dandelion garden .


----------



## newfieannie

a pink tulip not a rose. my roses aren't even in bud yet


----------



## MO_cows

Made a hard decision, we had to put down our old dog this morning. I scratched his favorite spot behind his ear and told him he was a good boy as he slipped away. We will miss him.


----------



## painterswife

MO_cows said:


> Made a hard decision, we had to put down our old dog this morning. I scratched his favorite spot behind his ear and told him he was a good boy as he slipped away. We will miss him.
> 
> View attachment 77250


Such a hard thing to do. Looks like a lovey boy


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm so sorry for your loss, MO cows. It's never easy to let the them go; please know you did the right thing.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I ended up using the chair/counter method because my partner of almost 38 years vacuumed and scrubbed all the exposed beams and the entire loft in the living room. I told him I'd do what I could and hire out what I couldn't, he said nope. He appreciates that he can open the closet and just select what he wants, comes home to a good meal every night, and has no worries. I must admit, I cried a bit. 

I am going to want to die in the morning, just sayin'.


----------



## painterswife

I am making hubby a chocolate cake. That will make that tall, very skinny man happy.

Today, I built wood racks for the shop. Hubby got a bunch of solid oak flooring and we needed to get it stored until we use it.


----------



## painterswife

The little things.  A text from your husband after he has gone back to the studio thanking you for dinner and desert.


----------



## ydderf

I just followed 20ish,"Riding for Christian motorcyclists"their tail end charlie decided that he would not allow me to pass. when I tried to pass he pulled out into the left lane in front of me. They were travling anywhere from 20 to 30 KMH (12 to 20 MPH) under the posted speeds.The tail end charlie had a temporary paper tag 8ST8D on his hardley davidson. Very unchristian actions, they had some new riders looking at the speeds they were driving but they have no right to block others I and 8 others followed for 70ish kilometres ( 45 miles) before we reached a double lane portion of the road.
Where I first tried to pass there was a broken line on the road but tail end charlie didn't want me passing only some of them. They would speed up then come a corner the whole group would slow. One of the riders had a trike with a trailer every time he braked he was dancing all over the road.
When we arrived home DW phoned the RCMP and reported the incident. Likely nothing will be done the RCMP seem to leave bikers alone Fear? I am unsure why they lack the will to deal with bikers.


----------



## Irish Pixie

That's scary, ydderf. Someone could have been hurt. 

I do feel like I was hit by a truck, but a small one.  

It's out and about day, date lunch, and grocery shopping. There will be thunderstorms, which the weather powers that be are already announcing could be strong, from late morning through evening. The rest of the week looks pretty good tho.


----------



## Evons hubby

ydderf said:


> I just followed 20ish,"Riding for Christian motorcyclists"their tail end charlie decided that he would not allow me to pass. when I tried to pass he pulled out into the left lane in front of me. They were travling anywhere from 20 to 30 KMH (12 to 20 MPH) under the posted speeds.The tail end charlie had a temporary paper tag 8ST8D on his hardley davidson. Very unchristian actions, they had some new riders looking at the speeds they were driving but they have no right to block others I and 8 others followed for 70ish kilometres ( 45 miles) before we reached a double lane portion of the road.
> Where I first tried to pass there was a broken line on the road but tail end charlie didn't want me passing only some of them. They would speed up then come a corner the whole group would slow. One of the riders had a trike with a trailer every time he braked he was dancing all over the road.
> When we arrived home DW phoned the RCMP and reported the incident. Likely nothing will be done the RCMP seem to leave bikers alone Fear? I am unsure why they lack the will to deal with bikers.


Posted speeds are maximum safe speeds. Nothing wrong with being safe by running a bit slower.


----------



## ydderf

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Posted speeds are maximum safe speeds. Nothing wrong with being safe by running a bit slower.


I agree people can travel at whatever speed they feel safe travelling. 
The big but is they do not have the right to force me to travel at speeds they feel safe travelling at. The last I checked it was a public road not a private one.


----------



## Evons hubby

ydderf said:


> I agree people can travel at whatever speed they feel safe travelling.
> The big but is they do not have the right to force me to travel at speeds they feel safe travelling at. The last I checked it was a public road not a private one.


I'm mostly glad to hear that everyone got where they were going safely. I've ridden a lot of miles on two wheels, seen most of the lower 48 that way. Never got on one feeling "safe".... Too many four wheelers itching to kill me!


----------



## coolrunnin

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I'm mostly glad to hear that everyone got where they were going safely. I've ridden a lot of miles on two wheels, seen most of the lower 48 that way. Never got on one feeling "safe".... Too many four wheelers itching to kill me!


My experience with 2 wheelers is they are bent on killing themselves with the antics they pull.


----------



## Evons hubby

coolrunnin said:


> My experience with 2 wheelers is they are bent on killing themselves with the antics they pull.


I've seen that too, but rarely in a group. They are normally just trying to get where they are going all in one piece. Sounded like one in the group was dealing with trailer issues as well. Possibly over or improperly loaded. Either way I'm glad no one was hurt.


----------



## newfieannie

I got my air conditioner. paul went and got mine and his today. rain pelting down in buckets when he brought it in. such a good neighbor! hopefully with the fans I have in the other rooms and downstairs and being able to keep water down i'll be more prepared than last summer.

this was a Danby. some people think it's not a good brand but I have 2 freezers that are danby's and I've had them for 20 years. 14000 btu like I mentioned before. besides the low price it was 100 dollars off today. I got it put in the guest room until my son gets in to hook it up. not much to that anyway. ~Georgia


----------



## [email protected]

we went from having the heat on to AC in just one day.


----------



## newfieannie

I wouldn't doubt that. we have cold and wet at night and morning . then for a couple hours it's sweltering.


----------



## coolrunnin

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I've seen that too, but rarely in a group. They are normally just trying to get where they are going all in one piece. Sounded like one in the group was dealing with trailer issues as well. Possibly over or improperly loaded. Either way I'm glad no one was hurt.


You really think a group of 20-30 motorcycles traveling under the posted limit with the rear guard blocking passing in legal designated areas. Never mind an unsafe vehicle traveling in their mist is safe and proper conduct on public roads?
Okay gotcha.


----------



## painterswife

We don't have air conditioning. Cool the house down at night and usually that is enough.


----------



## crehberg

MO_cows said:


> Made a hard decision, we had to put down our old dog this morning. I scratched his favorite spot behind his ear and told him he was a good boy as he slipped away. We will miss him.
> 
> View attachment 77250


I'm sorry MO... I know there are no words to describe what that feels like.


----------



## Evons hubby

coolrunnin said:


> You really think a group of 20-30 motorcycles traveling under the posted limit with the rear guard blocking passing in legal designated areas. Never mind an unsafe vehicle traveling in their mist is safe and proper conduct on public roads?
> Okay gotcha.


Better than someone attempting to pass when they may not have time. Just relax, enjoy the day, let everyone get where they are going safely. How are you with those pesky under takers piddling along on your hi way? In my neck of the woods I often get stuck behind farmers transporting farm equipment. I simply drop my speed and follow along. I get where I am going, they get where they are going. We all get home to our families. So yes, sharing the road with others is fine with me. Try traveling on the interstate during rush hours through the city, you'll have much more appreciation for the fast moving motorcycles on the back roads.


----------



## painterswife

Good drivers pull over and let others pass if they themselves feel the need to go slow for what ever reason. Not allowing others to pass is just as much a hazard as drivers trying to pass dangerously. Purposely blocking others from safe passing is ticketable and should be. It is the kind of thing that causes road rage in others and creates unsafe conditions for other innocent drivers. Being considerate of everyone should be modus operandi.


----------



## Evons hubby

painterswife said:


> Good drivers pull over and let others pass if they themselves feel the need to go slow for what ever reason. Not allowing others to pass is just as much a hazard as drivers trying to pass dangerously. Purposely blocking others from safe passing is ticketable and should be. It is the kind of thing that causes road rage in others and creates unsafe conditions for other innocent drivers. *Being considerate of everyone should be modus operandi.*


on this we agree. Even to motorcyclists traveling in groups.


----------



## painterswife

Thunder and lightning here. No rain yet but the sky is ominous. A lazy Sunday. Did some fencing and got a nice shock. Forgot that part of the fence was on.


----------



## painterswife

Yvonne's hubby said:


> on this we agree. Even to motorcyclists traveling in groups.


Yet the group he described was not being considerate and that was my point.


----------



## Evons hubby

painterswife said:


> Yet the group he described was not being considerate and that was my point.


I wasn't there, have no idea what road conditions or traffic was like. Hard to say they were being inconsiderate or just trying to keep everyone safe.


----------



## painterswife

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I wasn't there, have no idea what road conditions or traffic was like. Hard to say they were being inconsiderate or just trying to keep everyone safe.


Exactly. You were not there. The OP was.


----------



## Evons hubby

painterswife said:


> Exactly. You were not there. The OP was.


Yep, and he got where he was going.... Safely.


----------



## painterswife

We have a tracker on our Aussie, Smudge. So me days it comes in real handy. Starting at 6 this morning he ran off every chance he got. Luckily it tells me before he gets more than 400 feet away and shows on a map where he is. He comes back as soon as I blow the whistle if I know before he goes farther. 

I think he wants to go visit the pack horses that are back from their winter pasture.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We went on a date brunch, did a major grocery haul, and did a bit more around the house. I'm whipped, and even my handsome, fit, almost senior citizen is a bit tired. 

Tunes and supper shortly.


----------



## ydderf

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I've seen that too, but rarely in a group. They are normally just trying to get where they are going all in one piece. Sounded like one in the group was dealing with trailer issues as well. Possibly over or improperly loaded. Either way I'm glad no one was hurt.


Can you tell me why bikers feel the necessity to travel in such large groups do they fear something or do they feel more intimidating when travelling in groups?


----------



## [email protected]

some people have a real knack for passively irritating other people,,.. and I don't mean just the bikers..


----------



## Evons hubby

ydderf said:


> Can you tell me why bikers feel the necessity to travel in such large groups do they fear something or do they feel more intimidating when travelling in groups?


For me it was comraderie, nothing to do with fear or intimidation. I loved to ride, it's a different world on two wheels.... Sharing the experience with other likeminded souls is a special feeling.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Absolutely fabulous day in upstate NY- 62/42, mostly sunny, with a nice breeze to dry up the wet from yesterday's thunderstorms. Life is good. 

In the medical community, motorcyclists are simply potential organ donors.


----------



## painterswife

Presents on the doorstep. The dog was outside for less than 10 minutes and yet he had a present for me when I opened the door at 5:51 am. A dead gopher.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Presents on the doorstep. The dog was outside for less than 10 minutes and yet he had a present for me when I opened the door at 5:51 am. A dead gopher.


Alice Mae and Bubba used to leave me presents like that on the door mat. I always said thank you, and told them they were fabulous hunters.


----------



## Cornhusker

MO_cows said:


> Made a hard decision, we had to put down our old dog this morning. I scratched his favorite spot behind his ear and told him he was a good boy as he slipped away. We will miss him.
> 
> View attachment 77250


Sorry you lost your good boy.
Losing a pet is a hard thing, and the older I get, the harder it is.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> We don't have air conditioning. Cool the house down at night and usually that is enough.


We don't have AC either, though sometimes it's pretty tempting.
I built a porch on the east side of the house with a roof that overhangs the deck by about 2 1/2 feet.
After about 8:00 in the morning, that puts the whole porch and East side of the house in the shade, so It never really gets hot there.
I keep thinking about an AC, but so far, I haven't had to.


----------



## painterswife

Cornhusker said:


> We don't have AC either, though sometimes it's pretty tempting.
> I built a porch on the east side of the house with a roof that overhangs the deck by about 2 1/2 feet.
> After about 8:00 in the morning, that puts the whole porch and East side of the house in the shade, so It never really gets hot there.
> I keep thinking about an AC, but so far, I haven't had to.


We would only need it a few days or weeks depending on the year. I am considering one of these DIY installs. 




Looks easy enough and if we did it it would be just for the bedroom for sleeping. Not too expensive as well.


----------



## MO_cows

Thanks for all the condolences on our old dog. You love all your pets but some of them are just extra special and he was one of those. It sure is lonesome around the house and especially out in the garage at beer 30. DH hasn't put away the dogs beer bowl yet. The other dog isn't a spring chicken either, he's around 10 which is old for a big dog, he is 115 lbs. But he seems in good shape. He has a lot of German Shepherd in him, has the low slung hips, so trouble is coming but not here yet.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> We would only need it a few days or weeks depending on the year. I am considering one of these DIY installs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks easy enough and if we did it it would be just for the bedroom for sleeping. Not too expensive as well.


Looks easy alright.


----------



## painterswife

A young mother I know has stage 4 cancer. She has now lost all of her hair and is wearing a wig and hat. I personally would not have even noticed but she mentioned it and I can tell she is having a hard time dealing with it. My heart hurts. There is nothing I can say or even do at the moment while she deals with the reality in her own way. Knowing when to be quiet is as important as knowing when to speak. I hope I know when the time is right to speak.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> A young mother I know has stage 4 cancer. She has now lost all of her hair and is wearing a wig and hat. I personally would not have even noticed but she mentioned it and I can tell she is having a hard time dealing with it. My heart hurts. There is nothing I can say or even do at the moment while she deals with the reality in her own way. Knowing when to be quiet is as important as knowing when to speak. I hope I know when the time is right to speak.


Sorry to hear about your friend PW.
I hate cancer.
I lost my mom, sister and several friends to cancer.
I've seen what it can do


----------



## Evons hubby

painterswife said:


> A young mother I know has stage 4 cancer. She has now lost all of her hair and is wearing a wig and hat. I personally would not have even noticed but she mentioned it and I can tell she is having a hard time dealing with it. My heart hurts. There is nothing I can say or even do at the moment while she deals with the reality in her own way. Knowing when to be quiet is as important as knowing when to speak. I hope I know when the time is right to speak.


Hate to hear about your freind. I don't think there is ever a bad time to tell someone you care.


----------



## crehberg

painterswife said:


> A young mother I know has stage 4 cancer. She has now lost all of her hair and is wearing a wig and hat. I personally would not have even noticed but she mentioned it and I can tell she is having a hard time dealing with it. My heart hurts. There is nothing I can say or even do at the moment while she deals with the reality in her own way. Knowing when to be quiet is as important as knowing when to speak. I hope I know when the time is right to speak.


Lost Dad to cancer.... everyone is different but I can empathize...I pray she finds the peace she will so desperately need.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Lost Dad to cancer.... everyone is different but I can empathize...I pray she finds the peace she will so desperately need.


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> A young mother I know has stage 4 cancer. She has now lost all of her hair and is wearing a wig and hat. I personally would not have even noticed but she mentioned it and I can tell she is having a hard time dealing with it. My heart hurts. There is nothing I can say or even do at the moment while she deals with the reality in her own way. Knowing when to be quiet is as important as knowing when to speak. I hope I know when the time is right to speak.


It's hard to know what to say and when to say it, but just be there for her.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

ydderf said:


> Can you tell me why bikers feel the necessity to travel in such large groups do they fear something or do they feel more intimidating when travelling in groups?


It's more fun to travel in groups with your friends, and it's easier for cars to see you versus lone bikes.

Many times they are going to events.

Most have no interest in "intimidating" anyone at all, any more than people in cars.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We've had three full days of no rain! It was wonderfully cool with a nice breeze, near perfect days. Today the temps are climbing to 80 with showers and possible scattered thunderstorms this evening. Showers tomorrow morning, and the forecast shows dry through the weekend. I will finally get the decks off the sun porch painted. 

I'm making an Italian marinaded chicken breast over pasta for Mr. Pixie, mixed greens for me, and asparagus with cherry tomato caprese for supper. Sounds fancy, huh? It's quick and easy.


----------



## Grey Mare

Sorry Mo_Cows and Pixie for the loss of your pets...just know, that is the most selfless act a pet owner can make, is letting go. ((((hugs)))) 

DONE and graduated nursing school! Now, to take the NCLEX and I am on my way. Have a few jobs already lined up and waiting for me, one is working with military veterans, which I am excited about. My husband and a good friend of mine, who is an RN and mentor, pinned me at the ceremony, I think we all got teary eyed as afterwords, each student got up and said a little speech, I thanked both of them, as well as family and friends who came.

The hubby, granddaughters, and I:





Have a young lavender Orpington hen, Pearl, very broody so I got a few eggs from a neighbor as hers are fertilized, then put 4 eggs under Pearl. I will candle them in a week or two to see if they are viable and if not, then go get a few new chicks and slip them under her at night. Did this with another hen and she took to them. If anyone has any ideas or what to watch for, this is the first time I have ever had a hen actually sit on eggs, and I do worry she won't get off to eat or drink. 

Hope everyone has a great morning!


----------



## painterswife

Congratulations Grey Mare.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Good morning! 

In Arkansas, heading back to central Texas.


----------



## [email protected]

Gray mare, congrats.
my wife and daughter are nurses.. 
advice: stay away from nursing homes..
DD is a nurse for a large papermill. 
don't worry about the hen not eating or drinking.
they sneak off the nest when they feel they are not being watched..
and I do not candle eggs from a setting hen.
they know if the eggs are bad or not. they will kick any bad egg out of the nest..
your best bet is to leave her alone..
......jiminwisc.....


----------



## crehberg

Congratulations Grey Mare...I know that's a huge accomplishment!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Congratulations, Grey Mare. Lovely granddaughters. 

When do you take the NCLEX?


----------



## Grey Mare

Irish Pixie said:


> Congratulations, Grey Mare. Lovely granddaughters.
> 
> When do you take the NCLEX?


Whenever state decides to send an email telling me I can now call and get a date to go take it. Hopefully in the next 2 to 3 weeks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Grey Mare

Morning all...last night I saw out on the porch steps, watching our horses graze on our lawn, fire flies dancing around them and in the trees, my own personal light show...I felt so peaceful. We may not have a lot, but we have what matters the most, a roof over our head, food on our table, love for each other, health, and our children.

Pulled something in my shoulder almost a week ago by carrying a 50lb bag of grain. Driving is VERY painful at the moment, it is going away but slowly. If I lay on a heating pad set on low it makes it feel a lot better, but ibuprofen or anything else doesn't really help. Hubby has been rubbing it with a muscle relaxant before I go to bed and that eases the tightness. Getting older really isn't for sissies. 

Jiminwisc.....thank you for the advice on the broody hen. She is going to make a very protective mama when these eggs hatch. I am very hopeful that a few of them are fertile......

Hot cup of coffee, fresh ground, quiet in the house as hubby left for work, cats laying nearby with the dog, life is truly good. Later get ready for a 2nd interview at a hospice agency working with veterans and their families.

Thank you for the congrats....greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm currently sitting on a heating pad (it's one that is warmed in the microwave) because I did something to hip tendon/ligaments cleaning the junktique off the kitchen cupboards last weekend. The heat helps, aspirin helps, so eventually I'll feel better. I hope time and heat help you as well, Grey Mare.

Mr. Pixie has to have his thumb injected again with cortisone. Fingers crossed it works this time, it has been becoming less effective over the years. 

Date lunch and a bit of grocery shopping today. It's supposed to be 75, dry, and less muggy today, and tonight it will a nice cool 50, perfect sleeping weather.


----------



## painterswife

It will not be a peaceful day. I know this because I did two errands for the boss and handle several emails and texts all before 5:30 am and my coffee.

I also let the horses out, checked the freezer in the barn( problems yesterday) and took the dog out. I need some coffee right now.


----------



## [email protected]

having coffee alone. everybody else are still in bed.
have some rototilling to do before 10AM. BiL is coming 
to plant my corn, then..


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> It will not be a peaceful day. I know this because I did two errands for the boss and handle several emails and texts all before 5:30 am and my coffee.
> 
> I also let the horses out, *checked the freezer* in the barn( problems yesterday) and took the dog out. I need some coffee right now.


I have one of these and use it to monitor freezer temps and/or I put it near my seedlings if I am expecting frost. There are more expensive ones, but this has a range of 160 feet and some others have a shorter range.


----------



## painterswife

It is good that I have four-legged lawn mowers because it keeps raining every couple of days. The thunder is crazy right now and it was not supposed to rain until the weekend but it is pouring. I don't understand my neighbors. They had the sprinklers going all day yesterday on the weed patch they call a lawn. It has yet to dry out enough to water. It really is no wonder that the water table drops so much. They refuse to water at night and let it run all day during the heat.


----------



## newfieannie

its pouring here also. I've also been using a heating pad and ice for 36 hours. I was sure I was having a heart attack although I've never had one and no one in the family as far back as my bro and I can go. I did check out the symptom

I went down for an xray on my hip on monday and when I came back from that it started. pain under and down my arm and across the front a bit but it was on the right side anyway. around 11 last night it eased off and I slept like a log. hadn't slept for 2 nights. I've had no problem since. I think with all the work I was doing . pulling on the mower and whatnot I sprained a muscle .I've had them before and they are very painful.

I did read at the same time that i was checking for what it could bethat women should have a good support bra for stuff like that. I must have 30 or so but likely not the right one. I wouldn't be surprised if it was that because I'm very heavy in front. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

newfieannie said:


> its pouring here also. I've also been using a heating pad and ice for 36 hours. I was sure I was having a heart attack although I've never had one and no one in the family as far back as my bro and I can go. I did check out the symptom
> 
> I went down for an xray on my hip on monday and when I came back from that it started. pain under and down my arm and across the front a bit but it was on the right side anyway. around 11 last night it eased off and I slept like a log. hadn't slept for 2 nights. I've had no problem since. I think with all the work I was doing . pulling on the mower and whatnot I sprained a muscle .I've had them before and they are very painful.
> 
> I did read at the same time that i was checking for what it could bethat women should have a good support bra for stuff like that. I must have 30 or so but likely not the right one. I wouldn't be surprised if it was that because I'm very heavy in front. ~Georgia


I was thinking about you this morning and wondered if you were OK because you hadn't posted on this thread in awhile. 

I'm glad it wasn't a heart attack, and you're feeling better.


----------



## [email protected]

take two aspirin and double up on the bra...


----------



## MO_cows

Progress on the she shed. Passed inspection on meter can and ground wire install, now just waiting for the co-op to put in a pole and hook up power. Everything is done for HVAC guy to come back and finish too. And boggled the mind of my insurance agent today trying to figure out how to add it to our policy. Now running wire, then we insulate, run water lines, and finish the walls and ceilings.

Missouri River has crested but dropping slowly. Lots of water still standing in the area. The levees are saturated and still under pressure, more are going to break I'm sure. Our nephew's home got flooded. They had to evacuate with 3 kids and 5 hogs. They live in Levasy, Google that for photos and video. People do not realize how flood water seeps and creeps. A ditch here, a culvert there, and you get water miles away from where it left the river. It's a banner year for the herons, they are everywhere this year. And the human spear fishers making the most of it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

There are to be three perfect days of sunshine, a nice breeze, and no humidity in upstate NY. Of course, Mr. Pixie has to work 11 am to 11 pm for a coworker that hurt doing something stupid. 

He moved all the stuff off both the front and downstairs porches last evening, cleaned them with pressure hose, and I'm going to stain them today if they're dry enough. It's just a touch up on both floors, so I think one coat will do on most of it.


----------



## Grey Mare

Shoulder slowly getting better, really did a number on it hauling feed sacks. Heat seems to help it now, so does the hubby rubbing a muscle liniment into it each night and massaging where it really hurts. 

Smoke, our Percheron mare, snaked her head down and went after our old dog Cattie Mae this morning! I yelled at her for it, she has never done something like that and poor old Cattie Mae can't move quite as quickly as she use to, but thank goodness no one got hurt. Poor old girl was just standing there minding her own business while I was letting them all out on the grass, ungrateful mare!! 

Over cast day but it is humid and sticky here in Ole Virginia! Hate the summer when it is like that, always feels like you just stepped out of a sauna. 

Ms. Broody Britches aka Pearl is tucked in nicely on those eggs, keeping an eye on her. Sure hope she gets a few wee little cotton balls on legs to mother over and fret to.


----------



## newfieannie

marvelous day here also. supposed to be +22C. it's already way up. loads of people out walking! I was out mowing already. (my ground drains off real quickly) still have the thorn bushes that grew from the neighbors yard and wrapped themselves around my forsythia tree. I managed to cut them loose and lay by the walkway and while that's there I can't mow in that spot and I want it looking good for the weekend

I've called several no's I found on kijiji. no one calls back so I tried again this morning with other people. first guy i called was the one who brought several loads of mulch last summer (i just couldn't remember which no I called for him.( he was my first choice anyway) 

he's coming tomorrow morning and take it away even the 20 bags of leaves I have behind the house.) that's a load off my mind. deck and computer guy never got here yet so i'll call someone else and hope I get the same luck. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

Thunder and lightning and buckets of rain all night long. Then it poured all day. Campers will be unhappy but I will not run out if grass for the horses this year.


----------



## painterswife

The power went out for a few hours and the snow is heavy but did not get as low as us though it is close.


----------



## [email protected]

I was going to have my cuppa out on the deck this morning. but after seeing the swarm of mosquitoes outside the patio door, I decided the coffee would taste just as good down here in my dungeon puter room..
///////jiminwisc/////


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm procrastinating. I'm not looking forward to finishing the staining from yesterday, but the weather is perfect. So I must persevere. In a minute...


----------



## painterswife

The temp is dropping and it is mixed snow and rain. I expect to see a white yard in the morning.


----------



## ydderf

You must be way up high.


----------



## painterswife

ydderf said:


> You must be way up high.


Close to 6500 feet


----------



## Cornhusker

Grandkids came to visit today, first time since Christmas Eve.
It was a really nice day, I made them hotdogs and mac and cheese.
I think my Granddaughter is going to spend Friday night and Saturday with Grandpa next week.
She was upstairs making sure "her" room was ship shape.
I mowed this morning, it will look nice for a day or 2, then back to looking like nobody lives here until I mow again next weekend.
Talked to an old friend tonight, he will be flying out here next week to visit his son, and then spend a day or 2 with his twin brother. I'm hoping I get to see him while he's here.
I'm hoping my boys can make it home this summer, My oldest hasn't been home for 2 years, and it's been a year for my youngest.


----------



## Evons hubby

We held a mini hoedown yesterday evening in honor of the fact that I've been breathing for 68 years. Freinds, family and neighbors gathered round reminiscing, making new memories and having a good time in general. I will be eating tasty leftovers for two weeks!


----------



## Cornhusker

Happy birthday YH


----------



## Evons hubby

Cornhusker said:


> Happy birthday YH


Thanks. It was!


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> The temp is dropping and it is mixed snow and rain. I expect to see a white yard in the morning.


Dang. That's just awful. 

Both porch floors are done, I still have a bit of cut in work to do on the front porch, and it's done. I stained the boards framing the new front door (on the inside) dark walnut to coordinate with the floor and moldings. It required two coats to get the right color. I have a tiny strip of inner door frame to tape and paint so it matches the outside boards on the frame. 

Today's list is fairly long. I used wood filler on a couple deep scratches (dang dogs) on the sliding glass door frame to the sun porch, and now it's time to use a mini sander on it. I think it's going to be a PITB, but hoping not. If it smooths nicely, I have to stain that dark walnut as well. And I have to iron the curtains I took down and washed last weekend, and put them back up. And move what I can back on the porches. 

Mr. Pixie had to work 11 am to 11 pm both yesterday and today, but has Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday off.


----------



## Grey Mare

Sitting here looking out the bay window at the over cast day, temperature shouldn't get above 74. Nice day to curl up on the couch and read a book.

My little Cattie Mae has been sick again, had the vet out and she said we really need to get an ultra sound of her abdomen. She is thinking that there may be something wrong with her liver, perhaps a mass or worse. She is 14 years old and has had a grand 6 years with us. 

Cats are a riot this morning, there is a fly in the house and they are all taking turns trying to get it! I can't help but giggle at the intensity of their endeavors.


----------



## Oregon1986

Good morning! Little cloudy but supposed to be in 80's today


----------



## crehberg

Yvonne's hubby said:


> We held a mini hoedown yesterday evening in honor of the fact that I've been breathing for 68 years. Freinds, family and neighbors gathered round reminiscing, making new memories and having a good time in general. I will be eating tasty leftovers for two weeks!


Congratulations on 68.... here's to many more YH!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Beautiful picture. Oregon1986. Did you take it? Are those your horses?


----------



## [email protected]

long story short, I planted 9 tomatoes yesterday.
the long version would fill up two pages. Let's just say it did not all go so well
I canot believe how fast the grass is growing. That might be a good indicator of the neighbor's hay crop.
I also got a half pound of corn seed planted. (1000 ct
only pole beans left to go.


----------



## painterswife

No snow but a hard frost. 30 degrees.


----------



## Oregon1986

Irish Pixie said:


> Beautiful picture. Oregon1986. Did you take it? Are those your horses?


I took the pictures,the horses are my husbands aunts that stay on our property. I am not much of a horse person,I prefer cows.


----------



## Oregon1986

painterswife said:


> No snow but a hard frost. 30 degrees.


When does it usually start warming up there?


----------



## painterswife

Oregon1986 said:


> When does it usually start warming up there?


It is 70 during the day. We get hard frosts right through summer.


----------



## Oregon1986

painterswife said:


> It is 70 during the day. We get hard frosts right through summer.


Do you even have a chance to plant a garden?


----------



## painterswife

Oregon1986 said:


> Do you even have a chance to plant a garden?


You can if you plant the right things. You really need a green house for tomatoes and such.


----------



## ydderf

painterswife said:


> It is 70 during the day. We get hard frosts right through summer.


That means you are high all the time. Grin


----------



## Oregon1986

painterswife said:


> You can if you plant the right things. You really need a green house for tomatoes and such.


Oh ok.


----------



## [email protected]

nice tranquil picture of the horses. the flies must not be too bad.. 
when I was a kid a lot of farmers still kept teams of draft horses. even though they had tractors.
when the flies got bad those horses would stand side by side head to rear. then they would swish their tails into each other's faces..
I haven't seen that for years , anymore..
I love horses, but I could never justify the cost of keeping one..
my friend's family kept at least a dozen horses and often up to 30 or 40.. the old man did a lot of trading.
I met my wife while I was riding a horse. I let her get on with me and told her to hang on.. she never let go.
going on 60 years from that day.
......jiminwisc......


----------



## Oregon1986

[email protected] said:


> nice tranquil picture of the horses. the flies must not be too bad..
> when I was a kid a lot of farmers still kept teams of draft horses. even though they had tractors.
> when the flies got bad those horses would stand side by side head to rear. then they would swish their tails into each other's faces..
> I haven't seen that for years , anymore..
> I love horses, but I could never justify the cost of keeping one..
> my friend's family kept at least a dozen horses and often up to 30 or 40.. the old man did a lot of trading.
> I met my wife while I was riding a horse. I let her get on with me and told her to hang on.. she never let go.
> going on 60 years from that day.
> ......jiminwisc......


Love stories like this, so sweet!


----------



## Cornhusker

I'm not a horse person, but somebody always seems to have horses here.
Not as cold as a lot of you are seeing, but it was 43° when I got up this morning.
I got so cold during the night, i got up, closed the window and put a t-shirt on.
Almost the middle of June and it's supposed to get to 64° today.
Won't be long until we are begging for a little cool weather.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm not a horse person either but dad and one of my bros always had clydesdails I think that's what they called them. mom was afraid for us to be around them. they were big working horses. which is likely why I'm still afraid. I like to look at them though when we have the exhibitions. they have some lovely looking horses there.

took out my brushcutter for the first time this year and went all around the flower beds. did everything early and got the tools all pk'd away before the heat started coming in. i also kept drinking water . i'll do that all summer. not getting caught in it like last year. my son installed the air conditioner on Friday and I was happy to have it yesterday. cools off the whole top floor. Georgia


----------



## painterswife

I got horses as soon as I could. One was a percheron/paint. Huge and intimidating to someone who had never had horses. He was wonderful and made my fear disappear. No biting, no kicking and always careful of where I was.


----------



## [email protected]

a neighbor a mile down the road from us raised and drove Clydesdales.. He purchased the not quite perfect ones from Budweiser, occasionally ..
He also made and sold those high rise wagons with rubber tires that people drive in parades with.
he is retired, now. moved to a way southern state.


----------



## Evons hubby

crehberg said:


> Congratulations on 68.... here's to many more YH!


Thanks. I'm hoping for a few more anyway.


----------



## MO_cows

I sure miss having horses. When my two aged out and died, we had cattle and not quite enough grass so I didn't get more. But now the cows are gone, and I want more horses before I get too old. I might already be too old, we'll see. But first we have to finish the she shed, get our new house built, and redo fence around the whole place. I have always liked draft horses, maybe a draft cross. And wouldn't some mini mules by crossing a burro on pony or mini mares be a hoot? So that's on the bucket list.

Our wood deck trailer got wrecked today. It got borrowed twice in 24 hours and the 2nd borrower flipped it. The idiot put a vehicle on it backwards, all the weight at the back end of the trailer. He says he can and will fix it and up to this point he's been a man of his word, but to me it looks like the frame is twisted and that is beyond a back yard repair. Note to self, don't loan nuthin to nobody.


----------



## painterswife

MO_cows said:


> I sure miss having horses. When my two aged out and died, we had cattle and not quite enough grass so I didn't get more. But now the cows are gone, and I want more horses before I get too old. I might already be too old, we'll see. But first we have to finish the she shed, get our new house built, and redo fence around the whole place. I have always liked draft horses, maybe a draft cross. And wouldn't some mini mules by crossing a burro on pony or mini mares be a hoot? So that's on the bucket list.
> 
> Our wood deck trailer got wrecked today. It got borrowed twice in 24 hours and the 2nd borrower flipped it. The idiot put a vehicle on it backwards, all the weight at the back end of the trailer. He says he can and will fix it and up to this point he's been a man of his word, but to me it looks like the frame is twisted and that is beyond a back yard repair. Note to self, don't loan nuthin to nobody.


I second a draft cross. I have one still and loved my other. Plain old big babies.


----------



## Cornhusker

I woke up today not feeling too hot, not sure why.
Had one of those low grade headaches all day and an upset stomach
I went out and tilled a very small plot tp plant a few peppers and acorn squash, and whatever else I can find.
If I need more room, I'll till a little more.
I always have problems with Mexican Sandburs growing back after the garden is gone, and the fewer sandburs I have to deal with the better.
Mostly, I rested and watched a Doris Day marathon.
Have I ever mentioned I love Doris Day movies?


----------



## [email protected]

squash,,, that's it.. I was thinking of what I could plant in an extra small piece of tilled up dirt left over in my tomato row. buttercup squash is my favorite..
thanks for jolting my brain..
I hope your headache is gone by tomorrow.
I get neck muscle tension headaches once in awhile.
they are unbearable..


----------



## 101pigs

Yvonne's hubby said:


> We held a mini hoedown yesterday evening in honor of the fact that I've been breathing for 68 years. Freinds, family and neighbors gathered round reminiscing, making new memories and having a good time in general. I will be eating tasty leftovers for two weeks!


 Nice post. I knew you were from Ky. freind.


----------



## Grey Mare

Not a good day here...my little shadow, our GSD/Australian Cattle Dog Cattie Mae is sick again. High fever, refusing to eat or drink, lethargic, unsteady, depressed, so taking her to the vet's office this morning and they are going to do an ultrasound of her abdomen. She was like this 3 weeks ago, and we pulled her through it, but now were wondering, from past blood work, vet is wondering if it is a tumor on her liver that has burst or something worse.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I messed up the tendons/ligaments/bursae on my left hip (the good hip) last weekend doing the chair to counter thing to clean the junktinque off the top of the cupboards. Using heat, rest, and walking on the treadmill I was doing fairly well, until Saturday when I decided to stain both porch floors, and stain the door frame. Had some pain and stiffness, but it worked out so I put everything I could lift back on both porches yesterday. Stupid, stupid, stupid. It's right back where it was a week ago. I will never learn.

Mr. Pixie is off today, tomorrow, Wednesday, works Thursday and Friday, and is off next weekend. The weather is supposed to cooperate (for the most part) and we're going to get a lot done. 

Today is haircut day, we have a meeting at 2 pm, a quick grocery trip and dinner out. Not sure where to have dinner yet tho.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Cornhusker

Grey Mare said:


> Not a good day here...my little shadow, our GSD/Australian Cattle Dog Cattie Mae is sick again. High fever, refusing to eat or drink, lethargic, unsteady, depressed, so taking her to the vet's office this morning and they are going to do an ultrasound of her abdomen. She was like this 3 weeks ago, and we pulled her through it, but now were wondering, from past blood work, vet is wondering if it is a tumor on her liver that has burst or something worse.


That doesn't sound good, I hope you get good news from the tests and they fix her up.
My sister in law took her dog (Lab) to the vet last week, and he had heat stroke.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> I messed up the tendons/ligaments/bursae on my left hip (the good hip) last weekend doing the chair to counter thing to clean the junktinque off the top of the cupboards. Using heat, rest, and walking on the treadmill I was doing fairly well, until Saturday when I decided to stain both porch floors, and stain the door frame. Had some pain and stiffness, but it worked out so I put everything I could lift back on both porches yesterday. Stupid, stupid, stupid. It's right back where it was a week ago. I will never learn.
> 
> Mr. Pixie is off today, tomorrow, Wednesday, works Thursday and Friday, and is off next weekend. The weather is supposed to cooperate (for the most part) and we're going to get a lot done.
> 
> Today is haircut day, we have a meeting at 2 pm, a quick grocery trip and dinner out. Not sure where to have dinner yet tho.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


Sounds like you need a week of R&R, though I know it's not always easy to leave stuff undone for a while.
Hope it heals pretty quick.


----------



## crehberg

Grey Mare said:


> Not a good day here...my little shadow, our GSD/Australian Cattle Dog Cattie Mae is sick again. High fever, refusing to eat or drink, lethargic, unsteady, depressed, so taking her to the vet's office this morning and they are going to do an ultrasound of her abdomen. She was like this 3 weeks ago, and we pulled her through it, but now were wondering, from past blood work, vet is wondering if it is a tumor on her liver that has burst or something worse.


GM.... I hope it turns out ok.... hopefully it is something simple!


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> I messed up the tendons/ligaments/bursae on my left hip (the good hip) last weekend doing the chair to counter thing to clean the junktinque off the top of the cupboards. Using heat, rest, and walking on the treadmill I was doing fairly well, until Saturday when I decided to stain both porch floors, and stain the door frame. Had some pain and stiffness, but it worked out so I put everything I could lift back on both porches yesterday. Stupid, stupid, stupid. It's right back where it was a week ago. I will never learn.
> 
> Mr. Pixie is off today, tomorrow, Wednesday, works Thursday and Friday, and is off next weekend. The weather is supposed to cooperate (for the most part) and we're going to get a lot done.
> 
> Today is haircut day, we have a meeting at 2 pm, a quick grocery trip and dinner out. Not sure where to have dinner yet tho.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


You're as bad as me IP....sometimes the hard headness isn't always a good thing!


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> You're as bad as me IP....sometimes the hard headness isn't always a good thing!


I know better, I really do... Sigh.

How are you feeling? And your new dog was sick too, wasn't she?


----------



## [email protected]

I know that is a painful injury. My wife fell at work and pulled a ham string in her upper leg. (I didn't know there was one there) 
as a result, along with her arthritis, she is using a walker.. can't roll over in bed, needs help getting out of bed..
I almost have her talked into hip replacements..


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yesterday was a real estate paperwork, grocery shopping, and take it easy day so I do feel better.

We're listing the farm on June 21st, the pictures, video, and drone footage will be done on the 20th and we still have a bit to do. The realtor is very good, very aggressive, the listing price may be a smidge too high, but we'll see.


----------



## Irish Pixie

[email protected] said:


> I know that is a painful injury. My wife fell at work and pulled a ham string in her upper leg. (I didn't know there was one there)
> as a result, along with her arthritis, she is using a walker.. can't roll over in bed, needs help getting out of bed..
> I almost have her talked into hip replacements..


Almost everyone I've talked to that had joint replacement (hips, knees, and shoulders mostly) wished they'd done it sooner. Chronic pain is horrible.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> Yesterday was a real estate paperwork, grocery shopping, and take it easy day so I do feel better.
> 
> We're listing the farm on June 21st, the pictures, video, and drone footage will be done on the 20th and we still have a bit to do. The realtor is very good, very aggressive, the listing price may be a smidge too high, but we'll see.


You're selling your place?
Or is this a different farm?
I've contemplated selling out and buying another house in town, but then I go to town and remember why I don't live in town.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> You're selling your place?
> Or is this a different farm?
> I've contemplated selling out and buying another house in town, but then I go to town and remember why I don't live in town.


We're downsizing, there's just too much to do and we want to travel. A small place near where our grandchildren in a small town, and eventually a second small place where it's warm.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> We're downsizing, there's just too much to do and we want to travel. A small place near where our grandchildren in a small town, and eventually a second small place where it's warm.


Sounds nice, I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## MO_cows

Today the electric co-op is coming to run electricity to the she shed. They are also going to redo some of our existing setup as code has changed and they don't like our line running over top of the garage. They put it there however many years ago because there has always been a garage but standards change. 

Tomorrow the HVAC guy comes to finish his install. Then the rest is on us. Still got a lot of wiring to run, haven't even started plumbing or septic. Poor DSIL is going to be in the 5th wheel for a while but her budget doesn't allow for hired labor. We got a bid for mud and tape, it was $1000 just for that.


----------



## Grey Mare

Sitting here waiting for the call to take Cattie Mae in to the vet's for the ultra sound. Getting her to eat has been a challenge, she does like the pureed baby food but today, picks at it. Part of me hopes we find something, anything so we know what is going on and can come up with a game plan, be it good or not. Going to get CBD oil for her, I have read some good things about it for older dogs who suffer from pain and arthritic changes, should be getting it today. 

So far, have lost 14lbs in 8 weeks, keep at it though at times I long for a big, fat, greasy, not cheeseburger iwth friend onions, dill pickle slices, lettuce, bacon and tomato!! It may be vein of me to say, but as a nurse, if I talk about nutrition and health to someone, I think I should look like I practice what I preach.


----------



## [email protected]

in the past whenever I mentioned selling our country home and moving to town, my wife would tell me that I wouldn't last two minutes in town..
there are things that I can't do anymore. In fact, yesterday we ran into a guy I used to work construction with. She set up an appointment for him to come here and do some of the odd jobs .. I used to balk at hiring anybody, but now it sounds like a good idea..
......jiminwisc.....


----------



## Irish Pixie

[email protected] said:


> in the past whenever I mentioned selling our country home and moving to town, my wife would tell me that I wouldn't last two minutes in town..
> there are things that I can't do anymore. In fact, yesterday we ran into a guy I used to work construction with. She set up an appointment for him to come here and do some of the odd jobs .. I used to balk at hiring anybody, but now it sounds like a good idea..
> ......jiminwisc.....


That's where we're at, it takes Mr. Pixie a solid week to brush hog all the open fields and the upkeep repair on the barn is just too much for he and I. Plus we should net enough from this property to pay cash for the NY home, and southern one down the line. 

Mr. Pixie is a town (tiny city) boy, I've only lived in that tiny city for less than a year. I grew up in the country. I'm very afraid that he and the 6 lb guard dog that wears a sweater are going to have a problem at first. I warned him he can't stand on the porch and scream, "Hey kid, get off my lawn."  

I'm going to enjoy not being over an hour away round trip from everything, but what will truly be wonderful is not having nearly so much mud.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> I know better, I really do... Sigh.
> 
> How are you feeling? And your new dog was sick too, wasn't she?


I'm taking it day by day right now . I just found out I have an appointment with a neurologist on July 9th to hopefully get set up for a full body MRI... they're still guessing at what is going on.

The puppy is on her second round of dewormer right now...she's not a happy camper... but hopefully this will be it and she'll be good to go.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> I'm taking it day by day right now . I just found out I have an appointment with a neurologist on July 9th to hopefully get set up for a full body MRI... they're still guessing at what is going on.
> 
> The puppy is on her second round of dewormer right now...she's not a happy camper... but hopefully this will be it and she'll be good to go.


I'm thinking good thoughts about both of you.


----------



## painterswife

My crazy Smudge and Skippy the large one.


----------



## ydderf

Irish Pixie said:


> We're downsizing, there's just too much to do and we want to travel. A small place near where our grandchildren in a small town, and eventually a second small place where it's warm.


Belize is worth a look reasonably inexpensive, the big drawback is you need a caretaker when you are up north. When we built in Belize A Mason was $25.00 a day. I don't imagine the day rate has changed much.


----------



## Grey Mare

Can't imagine ever giving up our farm...both the hubby and I are not city folk and put all our land in conservation use so anyone who thinks they may build next to us has a lot of rules and regulations to abide by. Many of us are tired of the city folks moving to the country they complaining about the roads not being paved, the dust, flies, etc. 

Hehehe the picture of your horse PW had me take a 2nd look! From the back sure looks like my chestnut QH Terry, he even has the same white sock on the same leg! I have a Smudge but he is a cat. 

After the ultrasound yesterday, it looks as if Cattie Mae has IBS and is allergic to chicken! Do you know how hard it is to find a dog food that doesn't have chicken in it?! She isn't eating the hamburger, rice and baby food that she was gobbling down a few days ago so I am going to head into town and see if I can't find something she will eat. I have to get this medication in her. 

Cattie Mae is truly my dog. While being on her back in a very soft wedge while they did the ultrasound, they wanted to muzzle her as if she gets scared she will nip. Because I was there I said no I will stay with her, so we got her on her back, I stayed at her head and when she got nervous she would lick my chin or hand, as I talked to her and told her what a big brave girl she was! As long as I am with her she is alright. You can tell how much she trusts me and it really just makes me realize how much she is my dog.


----------



## Irish Pixie

More touch up and prettifying, today is painting the small side decks off the sun porch. Mr. Pixie tore the sides down yesterday, put up new railings, and new lattice. It shouldn't take long to paint them, and there's rain the forecast for tomorrow. 

If we had a small farm (40-50 acres) with newer smaller barn, small driveway, and such it would be different. We've worked hard and we're ready to relax and travel more.


----------



## [email protected]

today is nurse and social worker visitation day.
we have a group home. just one client at a time, tho..
I waited until everybody was in bed before I mopped the floors. Then I had a nice glass of Sangria and turned in too..
Yesterday I sneaked away and made a new plug for the depth adjustment bar for my troy bilt tiller. It has been broken for a couple of years and a rubber bungie cord was my McGyver fix.. Now I have to find a new use for that bungie cord..
I changed the gear case oil. and as long as I was at it, I changed the v belt and tightened it.. then I took an aerosol can of roller chain lube and sprayed every metal to metal linkage on the machine. 
It is raining a little each day. just enough to keep me out of the garden.
.....jiminwisc.....


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie saw my leg give out a little coming down off the ladder, so I'm inside for a bit. It was only the step ladder, and I caught myself. He'll get busy, and I can go paint some more, it's going to rain tomorrow.

I have to say that DIY handy work is working as a weight loss aid. I've dropped 16 lbs since we started the work. Damn prednisone. My jeans fit nicely now. 

I forgot to say that the kid was here to shoot drone footage because it's such a beautiful day. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Evons hubby

Irish Pixie said:


> That's where we're at, it takes Mr. Pixie a solid week to brush hog all the open fields and the upkeep repair on the barn is just too much for he and I. Plus we should net enough from this property to pay cash for the NY home, and southern one down the line.
> 
> Mr. Pixie is a town (tiny city) boy, I've only lived in that tiny city for less than a year. I grew up in the country. I'm very afraid that he and the 6 lb guard dog that wears a sweater are going to have a problem at first. *I warned him he can't stand on the porch and scream, "Hey kid, get off my lawn."*
> 
> I'm going to enjoy not being over an hour away round trip from everything, but what will truly be wonderful is not having nearly so much mud.


nope, but a simple "I don't want to offend you, but yer standing right where I'm fixing to whiz" should work.


----------



## newfieannie

guy came and washed my deck yesterday. called another company for my eavestrough. he came out and looked it all over and he'll be back next week. all the rain we've had is setting everyone back this year.

I got my xrays back today. I don't have arthritis or sciatic(I thought they were the same anyway) I was scared I was getting rhumetoid arthritis like my father but he said there's no sign of anything like that.

my hips get locked he called it something like inbinged. I could only understand a couple words anyway. he's recommending a chiropractor since I've had everything else over the years and didn't do that much good except acupuncture. my sister goes to a Chiropractor every month to get what she calls lined up. anyone here go to one of them and did it help. I'm tired of popping muscle relaxant. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Was this what the Dr was talking about Georgia? https://www.webmd.com/pain-management/hip-impingement-causes-treatments#1

We were so tired last night that neither of us could even muster the energy to grill something, so we ordered pizza and wings. So. stinkin'. good. and we ate like wolves.  

I was asleep by 9:15 and slept well until 6 am. I thought for sure I'd want to die this morning, but beside some stiffness I'm doing pretty well. 

It's raining, and Mr. Pixie has to go to work today. I'm going to stain the window ledges on the sun porch (13 windows), fix the headers, and maybe start washing the inside.


----------



## newfieannie

That's definitely what he meant ip! Thanks! i'll have to get hold of the physio place I use to go before and see if they have a chiropractor on staff. he didn't mention osteo he did say it wasn't arthritis so I assume I don't have it. I find sweeping raking and the like is what hurts most. ~Georgia


----------



## snowlady

I have carpet cleaners coming today. Living room, bedroom, sun porch and two bathrooms. Needless to say the house is a wreck with all the small furniture stacked in one bedroom, closet, dining area and kitchen. My work really begins tomorrow when is clean EVERYTHING before I put it back.


----------



## painterswife

Thunder, lightning, hail the size of marbles. Power out 4 times this afternoon and keep losing the satellite tv signal. The horses will not be able to keep up with the grass.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Thunder, lightning, hail the size of marbles. Power out 4 times this afternoon and keep losing the satellite tv signal. The horses will not be able to keep up with the grass.


Everything OK in your area? 

The rain stopped here in the night, and it's supposed to be dry through Saturday night. Back to prettifying.


----------



## painterswife

It is a beautiful day. The lake is almost full and there are thousands of white swans floating in large groups on the south end. It is an amazing sight.


----------



## Cornhusker

My brother took a drive up through the Sandhills yesterday.
Apparently the area has a groundwater problem. The water is very close to the surface there.
Here's a picture he took, and said it was worse further north.


----------



## crehberg

Cornhusker said:


> My brother took a drive up through the Sandhills yesterday.
> Apparently the area has a groundwater problem. The water is very close to the surface there.
> Here's a picture he took, and said it was worse further north.


Looks like a good time to go fishing...


----------



## Irish Pixie

Listen and learn from my horrible mistake. I ordered two vinyl sets of sliding glass doors for the sun porch, and thought I was clever in ordering white, plus it took over two months to get them delivered in brown, because it saved $425+. I thought, I'll just paint them, I'm painting everything else, what not? Sigh. It's not easy to paint vinyl and it needs to be a special paint, the saving grace is that it's spray paint that works best. 

The painting itself isn't bad at all, it's the huge amount of tape and newspaper involved to do both the inside and outside of two sets of sliding and screen doors. If I had to do it again, I'd pay the $425 plus to get them in brown. 

I have to say that it does look very nice but I'll never, ever do it again. Did I say that the pictures are on Thursday, and it's supposed to rain most of the week? Rest break over...


----------



## Cornhusker

Our house is old.
The back half was built in the 20s, and the "new half was built around '48-'49, so the old windows are needing replaced.
Over the years, I've replaced the worst and moved up from that point.
I ordered one for the bedroom a couple months back from Home Depot, and the usual thing is that I measure the opening, and they'll build me a window a bit shorter and narrower so I can make sure it's plumb and square. I think they were making them about a half inch smaller than the opening.
This window was going in an opening 26" wide by 54" tall, and should have measured 25 1/2 x 53 1/2, but what I got was a window 26" x 54 1/4, so I just set it aside and waited for the weather to get better so I could deal with resizing the opening.
My brother, who is a really good carpenter\woodworker\fix anything and everything kinda guy came out this morning with a carload of tools, and we went to work.
About 2 hours later, the opening was slightly modified, the window is in and the window was in.
Looking forward to the nice breeze tonight.
The inside trim didn't change at all, and the outside trim, while we could have gone back to the original, I decided I'm going to to to Menards tomorrow and get some dimensional PVC and do away with the old wood that won't hold paint.
It's good to have one more thing checked off the list.


----------



## painterswife

We started on the back of the barn. We have a steel frame and we had board and batten siding with no sheathing. We are removing the siding putting on osb, new windows (free of a jobsite, never used) and then metal siding. We did the sides previously and will do the front either later this year or next year. We will then insulate the upstairs, put in electrical and heat. We did the bottom and put on the osb so that the raccoons could not get in. Back to it tomorrow.


----------



## MO_cows

Setbacks on the she shed. The HVAC guy didn't finish, he needs one more day. The shower we bought, the drain is in the wrong place. It has a corner drain, we need a center drain. A real disappointment, it was a very cute shower stall at a great price. 

And the kid at Dad's rental managed to break a pvc water line and flood the basement today. Where his room is so he punished himself. It won't cost a lot to fix but couldn't come at a worse time. This same kid managed to break the glass in the sliding glass door last year. The whole thing had to be replaced and dad picked a nice one, more than $1000 installed. I guess we need a bigger kid deposit than pet deposit!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Gloom, despair, and agony on me Deep, dark depression, excessive misery If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all Gloom, despair, and agony on me. 

Woke up to no hot water. My own fault. I knew that one element was gone or going in the hot water heater, and the other gave up the ghost last night at some point. I'll call the plumbing guys and they may be able to get here tomorrow. 

I found a couple touch up spots on the doors, but overall I'm impressed with the paint, Krylon camouflage https://www.krylon.com/products/camouflage-paint/

Rain all cussed week, except tomorrow, but it's been pouring since last night and it's supposed to continue all day today, so everything will be soaked.


----------



## Grey Mare

Nice to wake up to a quiet house, husband next to me half asleep, lazy smile on his face! Sure love him! Going to hang around the house today and do a few things then tonight going to take him out to eat. Our son is working till late tonight and our daughter prefers to spend the day with her husband instead of dad. A bit disappointed how our kids are when it comes to Mother/Father's Day but it is what it is. Happy Father's Day to those men on the board who have kids.

Horses out on the lawn this morning eating and enjoying the cool morning. Nothing better than to hear them munching grass, a light breeze, and peace on our road. 

Enjoy the day folks!


----------



## po boy

Grey Mare said:


> Nice to wake up to a quiet house, husband next to me half asleep, lazy smile on his face! Sure love him! Going to hang around the house today and do a few things then tonight going to take him out to eat. Our son is working till late tonight and our *daughter prefers to spend the day with her husband instead of dad. A bit disappointed how our kids are when it comes to Mother/Father's Day* but it is what it is. Happy Father's Day to those men on the board who have kids.
> 
> Horses out on the lawn this morning eating and enjoying the cool morning. Nothing better than to hear them munching grass, a light breeze, and peace on our road.
> 
> Enjoy the day folks!


That seems to be the norm these days. I did get a text Happy Father's Day.


----------



## Grey Mare

po boy said:


> That seems to be the norm these days. I did get a text Happy Father's Day.


I just think that is so impersonal, what happened to actually doing something nice for your parents? Or a card? Maybe I am too old fashioned now...


----------



## painterswife

I got up at 5 to put the horses on the patch behind the barn. Better they eat it then I have to mow. Crawled under the blankets on the couch with the windows open. Watched some news and read. I was cold. I would warm up and then fall asleep.  Did that until 8 am. Don't often sleep in but I bet I could have done that all day.


----------



## Grey Mare

painterswife said:


> I got up at 5 to put the horses on the patch behind the barn. Better they eat it then I have to mow. Crawled under the blankets on the couch with the windows open. Watched some news and read. I was cold. I would warm up and then fall asleep.  Did that until 8 am. Don't often sleep in but I bet I could have done that all day.


Sounds like a great morning!


----------



## Irish Pixie

We always get calls and something special on Mother's and Father's Day and our birthdays. Our daughters bought tickets to see Phil Collins in October for us this year. 

The NY Pixies will be up in a bit to put the sliding glass doors back together, our son in law used to install windows prior to becoming an electrician. I hate to have him do it on Father's day, but it's raining and the tarp isn't completely doing it's job. The SoCal (for two more weeks) Pixie probably isn't up yet, but she'll call this afternoon. 

I flipped the circuit breaker and we have a hot water, for awhile anyway.


----------



## ydderf

Had an interesting visit from the RCMP last week we had 2 bears into the garbage cans Tuesday AM. I first go after bears with roman candles shooting them at the bear. Tuesday that didn't work they went 30 feet and waited for me to leave then right back into the garbage. I came into the house and unpacked my starters pistol exited and drove the bears away with 5 or 6 shots and much yelling from 3 of us.
The stupid b---- across the highway decided she was afraid of ricochets and I was scaring her animals so she phoned the police then she phoned to talk to DW to see what was going on. I phoned dispatch and reported that I was using my starters pistol to drive off bears. I said it was not WW 3 as reported by the nosy b---- across the highway. When the RCMP officer arrived I asked if he was here to shoot the bear? He said that is conservation officers job not his. He was here to tell me he COULD charge me with improper use of a fire arm for using a starter pistol to scare bears. He said next time I should call the conservation officer who lives only 2 hours away.
It's no wonder I have frequent dreams of becoming a hermit!


----------



## ydderf

Next time DW with her walker and me with a bad knee will have a foot race to justify using the starters pistol.


----------



## painterswife

I bought 8 inch pizza screens and used them to make pizzas in our airfyer. Another great meal in the airfyer and it did not heat up the kitchen. Perfect thincrust crispy from scratch. Was also able to put three pizzas in the freezer for hubby when I don't feel like cooking or eating.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

ydderf said:


> Next time DW with her walker and me with a bad knee will have a foot race to justify using the starters pistol.


Get a motion activated sprinkler.


----------



## Cornhusker

I got a text from all 3 kids today.
I think I'd prefer a phone call, but I guess it is what it is.
My brother's kids always have a BBQ and get him cards and stuff, and the grandkids are all there.
Just me and the dog today, but it could be worse, he's a good dog.


----------



## snowlady

We had brunch with FIL and the rest of the family after church. Came home, took a nap, then rode the bike to a friend’s birthday party. Dad got hubby a cheese slicer ( it’s a family thing, LOL). DS had to work but sent DH a text and mailed a gift. It was a really nice day.


----------



## Farmerjack41

Up 4:30 this morning to work in the garden and yard. Nice to be out there when is cool. Started cleaning the motor home so will be ready to pickup my new one on Thursday. Finally got to hot in there. Went to Arbys for supper. Picking cherries this evening. Not a bad day at all.


----------



## 101pigs

snowlady said:


> We had brunch with FIL and the rest of the family after church. Came home, took a nap, then rode the bike to a friend’s birthday party. Dad got hubby a cheese slicer ( it’s a family thing, LOL). DS had to work but sent DH a text and mailed a gift. It was a really nice day.


What does FIL,DS,and DH stand for. LOL. Sorry i am not up on the latest Letters meanings. LOL i understand 

Another one i see a bit is POPass I mean POTUS.


----------



## snowlady

Father in law, dear son, dear hubby


----------



## crehberg

By golly it's hot again. Last week it rained pretty much every day (which we needed terribly), and now it seems we're living in a steam bath!

Work to do...but I'd really rather be fishing...


----------



## painterswife

Monday and my get up and go is lagging behind me. I am getting a lot done but it is a struggle to motivate myself.


----------



## [email protected]

*I have half of my pole bean area cleaned of weeds.*
*Now I need to dump a load of compost along there.*
*the tractor quit on me down at the far away garden.*
*I will take the lawn mower down there and try jump starting it. something is draining the battery.*
*working fast and furious , trying to beat the rain ..*
*......jiminwisc....*


----------



## painterswife

Morning in Wyoming


----------



## crehberg

painterswife said:


> Morning in Wyoming
> View attachment 77590
> 
> 
> View attachment 77592


That is a beautiful view PW!


----------



## painterswife

Thanks. It is actually not exactly my view. It is looking from across the river and lake towards my home in the hills. I was on my way into town just after 5 am and thought it was worth a snap or two.


----------



## Grey Mare

The show the fireflies are giving at night in our back trees is amazingly beautiful! I have been sitting out there the last two nights before bed just watching, it's like the stars fell out of the sky and were playing in the trees! We have hundreds of fireflies at the moment flitting around, up and down. 

Been hot and humid here, but not bad for the summer. My broody hen should be hatching the eggs by the end of this week, beginning of next week. We candled then, one I don't think is viable, one is questionable, and one is definite.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

This is what you call "isolated showers":


----------



## painterswife

Hard frost and 29 degrees this morning. Looks like a few days of this. Invigorating.


----------



## Cornhusker

50° here this morning, mostly cloudy.
We are still in the midst of a very rainy spring, and it's starting to show.
My neighbor to me he doubts if they harvest wheat before August, and the corn is only about 3 inches high.
I hate heat, but we really need some hot dry days to get stuff growing.
Hoping to get out of work a bit early, drive the hour and a half to Menards, pick up some more molding so I can finish my windows.
Hoping to get back in time to go help the guys in the rental house get caught up on their mowing.
I still have some weed eating to do at my place, but for the most part, I'm ready for people this weekend.
I've been so busy, my poor dogs think I don't like them anymore.


----------



## newfieannie

I haven't been on for a couple days. Monday morning the eavestrough guys showed up bright and early. done in no time. while they were on the roof I asked them to check for loose shingles. they took a pic and I could see bare wood . called some roofers I found in the phonebook. within 1hour they were here and had my roof fixed.

tuesday at 2 i saw the chiropractor. she was pounding on me left and right and had me in positions I never thought I could get into. 100 dollars for about 10 min. I still had pain Tuesday night and was gulping down MR and pain pills. had to get rob on Wednesday to mow and put my leaves out for recycling

Wednesday night I was a total wreck. more pain then I ever had before. 2am I managed to crawl to the phone and get the ambulance. they had to put my sandals on. I always have a hospital bag pk'd so they grabbed that and we took off.

by the time we got down I was feeling so much better I could sit in a chair so they wheeled me into waiting room because they take emergency patients first. some lot of people in so much worse conditions. I was there for hours but I was standing by this time and working the stiffness out. never did see a doctor. I was doing exercises and decided to sign myself out. no wonder the doctors and nurses are so burnt out and leaving. 

today I made a batch of dinner rolls and a salmon loaf. I know one thing I'm sticking to regular massage therapy from now on.


----------



## painterswife

Yesterday we ordered the insulation for the upstairs of our gable barn. Three inch foam panels with osb on one face. Great deal from a local who buys it by the trailer load. This is will be our project for our spare time through the next year. It will end up being my husband's art studio and the cabin his studio is in now will become a guest cabin or my she shed.


----------



## MO_cows

Got a new cat. At least that's what I hear, haven't seen him yet. A young Tom, not a kitten but not fully mature either. He was released into the shed that is supposed to be his home base. Food, water in there and bales of straw and shavings to bed down in. He was living on the streets in town, hope he's a fast learner about coyotes. My dad is really patient and gentle, he will have the spooky kitty tamed down soon.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The plan was to leave for Missouri this morning. Not happening. Still too many small things on the list. It’s ok.


----------



## ydderf

painterswife said:


> Hard frost and 29 degrees this morning. Looks like a few days of this. Invigorating.


Do you put up any hay on your place or is it all imported?


----------



## painterswife

ydderf said:


> Do you put up any hay on your place or is it all imported?


We buy feed grown within 20 miles. The horses are on pasture and our lawn during the summer. We feed a grass/alfalfa mix. The first crop will be good because of the rain though the alfalfa will be shorter because of the number of hard freezes. Hopefully the second cutting will be better for the farmers.


----------



## [email protected]

the farmers are planting like crazy around here, . first chance they got.
the neighbor got stuck in my field in the low spot where it is always wet . He said it looked dry.. he was dragging a disc with a very big tractor. one of the young boys came to pull him out with an eight wheel 4WD tractor that could eat his discing tractor..


----------



## newfieannie

yes they're getting stuck here also and have to be pulled out lovely day today and again tomorrow. Fred plans to come in the morning and patch up my steps so I can paint. it looks so unsightly and so close to the sidewalk.

I wanted to wait for Fred . I'm just getting it patched because I was thinking of building a wood one right over the concrete. I see some people are doing that now and it really looks good. ~Georgia


----------



## [email protected]

when I was doing remodeling, I built a few wooden steps over concrete ones. Only one I had to jack hammer the concrete out to gain clearance.
but the wood always looked nicer..


----------



## crehberg

Got a bunch of cleaning done in the shade today. Tidied up my metal pile, loaded up some stuff to sell, and came inside. 111 heat index. Looks like a hot, humid, dry week ahead. Gonna need rain again soon!


----------



## painterswife

crehberg said:


> Got a bunch of cleaning done in the shade today. Tidied up my metal pile, loaded up some stuff to sell, and came inside. 111 heat index. Looks like a hot, humid, dry week ahead. Gonna need rain again soon!


Too warm. We were a perfect 65 with a bit of a breeze. We set up scaffolding and I built a rolling work bench with a butcher block top. We got the butcher block free off a job. During the week, I will add drawers. We got those free as well. Also built a rolling lumber cart so that I could put the 2x4 lumber on it and move it easily out of the way when needed.


----------



## Grey Mare

What a wonderful morning surprise when I went to feed chickens an throw scratch, checked on Mama Pearl my broody hen. There, under her wing was a little black and cream head peaking out and peeping, we have 2 babies!! I am thrilled and got everything in order so that the babies have food, a small shallow chick waterer, and quickly looked them over. All seems well with them, bright eyed, staying under mom....can't wait till she brings them out and they start to explore.

Hot as all blazes and next week temperature here is suppose to go up to the low to mid 90's.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

On the road from Central Texas to Southern Missouri. Discovering new fantastic restaurants.


----------



## newfieannie

I just came in from trying to do catch up in the garden .hoeing and whatnot. after all the rain we've had it's dry as a bone. if we don't get rain i'll have to water. I got everything hoed and weeded except half of the rock garden. so I'm just about back to where I was before I went to the chiropractor.

Fred didn't turn up today to repair the steps. he must have had a very good reason. I hope he wasn't in one of the accidents I heard about. every day here there are accidents. ~Georgia


----------



## 101pigs

ydderf said:


> Do you put up any hay on your place or is it all imported?


Record amount of hay this year. Good spring rains. Dryed out just enough 10 days ago to cut and bale the hay. Enough hay for 2 years and i have sold some also. Keep enough for the stock this year and also use it for other things around the farm. Other crops are doing great. Had a lot of rain early spring but it snowed down with just enough rain to make good crops.


----------



## MO_cows

Passed the electrical inspection on the she shed, woo hoo! DH rocks. Now we can proceed with just a final inspection for the occupancy permit. We can insulate, run water lines and start sheetrocking. And put in the septic tank and laterals at some point. The HVAC is in and the blower is nice and quiet, not a problem to have if in the living space.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Need to run errands to town, get the mower running, do some paperwork. Friend is going to patch the water line.


----------



## Cornhusker

I got carried away on an online auction, bidding before I looked to see where it was.
Now I have to drive all the way to Ogallala and pick up $5 worth of beer bottle openers.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

A friend of mine is addicted to online auctions. It’s worrisome to me because I care about his later years.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Cornhusker said:


> Now I have to drive all the way to Ogallala and pick up $5 worth of beer bottle openers.


Carry a cooler full of beer so you can "test drive" them.


----------



## Evons hubby

Bearfootfarm said:


> Carry a cooler full of beer so you can "test drive" them.


Road trip! Drive slow, you get better beer mileage!


----------



## newfieannie

Fred managed to repair my steps today between the raindrops. I was pretty happy about that because Canada Day will see many people passing by to the festivities at the lakes then back again at night for the fireworks. suppose to be sunny also so i'll get up early and paint it. if he hadn't been able to get at it I was planning on putting pots of flowers in front of the breaks.

still haven't got my patio deck painted . probably do both of those jobs on Monday since i stay off the roads on those holidays. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

We are working hard on the barn. Most of the old siding on the back is removed. This is a metal barn. We are putting in framing between the metal and installing OSB and then siding. Insulation is being delivered on Saturday. I am bringing home a skid steer from work to unload it. We will then use the skid steer to clean up the manure in the horse paddock. Scrape it to the compost pile.


----------



## Cornhusker

It's supposed to be 95° today.
I need to mow the dog pen first thing in the morning before it gets hot, then I'll hop on the big mower and do the rest.
I'm hoping to finish trimming the new windows this weekend too.


----------



## painterswife

I know I should not be giggling but I can't help myself. Hubby just texted me that "the electric fence got him good"


----------



## geo in mi

All work has stopped until I get the air conditioners put in. Will go upstairs this afternoon and put them in for the kids and grandkids who will be here from Pa on Sunday--they'll be hot and cranky, so that will help them to cool off. Supposed to make nearly 90 the rest of the week.

Caught lots of bluegills yesterday from the dock. Gillgetter pontoon should slide in on Saturday if SIL can make it over. His daughter had ACL surgery and it's up in the air if she'll play soccer ever again. Broke down and used RU on some Jerusalem Artichokes that have invaded the garden.. really invaded.... Mowed down some weeds to play with my Cub and plow--and the disk I got from Ashtabula, Ohio. Yes it was a long, long trip, but it is made especially for the Lo Boy. I'll be putting in my compost makins' patch. Oats, Crimson clover, grocery store beans, turnips-- Waiting on second cutting grass alfalfa hay to get for my mulch experiments.

Global warming, so what? Life is still good.

geo


----------



## newfieannie

I thought I'd get the deck and the front step painted now that fred has it repaired but I can't trust the weather. we get a bit of sunshine and then drizzle. thunder and lightening worse kind at noon. then the sun came out and it got quite warm but the deck was still too wet.

looks like tues or wed before I get a full day of sun. guess I can wait. I waited 2 months for fred. he's in such demand for his brick work. I still got to repair a soft spot just inside the shed door and replace a board on the deck but I can do that. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

Sitting on the porch. I can hear cows. They must be coming up the forest service road. They bring them along the highway past our place and into the forest through the bottom of our property. Moving them onto the range. I expect the sheep trucks will be moving as well.


----------



## newfieannie

here sitting under my awning having a cup of tea enjoying my first rose of the season(old fashioned ones with the lovely fragrance) trying to decide if I can start the deck painting which as you can see is sorely in need of it. 

the peonies are usually in bloom every july first and I display a bouquet of red and white for Canada Day. only buds this year due to the weather. still not complaining though. the heat of the summer is still to come. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

We unloaded 5 stacks of insulation faced with osb. Used a skid steer and forks. Then we put the bucket on the skidsteer and spent a few hours scraping the padock and manure piles. Need to finish it off in the morning. I put 4 whole chickens I got on sale in the smoker. Started on one for dinner. The rest will be deboned and frozen for future meals. It was delicious and the house smells wonderful. Then we had libations on the porch and enjoyed the view. A productive day.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Cornhusker said:


> I need to mow the dog pen


You need a goat that likes dogs.


----------



## newfieannie

rain is still hanging on here. supposed to stop around noon tomorrow. guess we'll have fireworks after all tomorrow night.

I can cross one more thing off my list today. my son came in and we got at the shed floor between the rain squalls and got it repaired in no time. pretty happy about that. he's gone home happy too. I gave him my picnic table,umbrella etc that I haven't used in 3 years. all I have left to repair now is one board on the deck.

my neighbor paul is out there mowing in the thunder and lightning. I need mine done but not that bad. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Me and DH went out for lunch and went shopping today. Shoes? Clothes? Furniture? I wish! We had to buy a toilet, water heater, and a bunch of plumbing pieces. And exchange a hydrant. The darn thing wouldn't seal where it connects to water line and we had to dig it back out. Near heatstroke and a couple blisters later......


----------



## newfieannie

did all my mowing today after I came back from paying the ambulance bill. it's just a week and was the grass ever thick. I put some turfbuilder on it last week and it says on the bag you can see the difference in 4 days. my grass was never that thick. course we had a mountain of rain too. could have been both of that combined.

I think i'll get some for the median too. I have to take care of that also. tied up the rest of my brush for recycle day and laid it by the retaining wall. also several bags of leaves. got them in the lower shed because we have to use paper bags and we are not supposed to get them wet. pretty strict around here and I try to follow the rules.

got a pic of what we did on Friday. we slapped that piece on the front of the shed in no time between the raindrops.used screws instead of nails. that piece right across the door was so soft I almost went through it several times.

rest of it is all solid so that's as far as we went in. we plan on replacing a board on the deck on Friday. all I got left after that is my painting. I'm trying to get everything done so if I want to take off in august I can. I don't like to leave things undone if I don't have to. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

I got a couple of new toys! A co-worker of DHs used to have a restaurant. Owns the building and is doing something else with it now. So all the restaurant equipment must go. I bought her commercial meat slicer. It's a Univex with 12 inch blade, seriously heavy duty. I told her I would pay her asking price on the slicer if she threw in the Waring 3 head milkshake mixer and she did. So now we are set up for milkshakes for the grandkids and margaritas for Grandma Mo_cows.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I’m watch the grands splash in the pool as I type. They had breakfast, were slathered in sunblock and bug spray by 8 am, and are playing hard.

Life is good.


----------



## crehberg

MO_cows said:


> I got a couple of new toys! A co-worker of DHs used to have a restaurant. Owns the building and is doing something else with it now. So all the restaurant equipment must go. I bought her commercial meat slicer. It's a Univex with 12 inch blade, seriously heavy duty. I told her I would pay her asking price on the slicer if she threw in the Waring 3 head milkshake mixer and she did. So now we are set up for milkshakes for the grandkids and margaritas for Grandma Mo_cows.


Man you're going to be the favorite grandma on the block...now if you can just find a soda island you'll be set to open up shop...


----------



## newfieannie

that's what I say today also. life is good! no rain. sun basting out there. I started 9am. got the front steps painted . still showing through a bit where fred repaired it. i'll repaint later. back deck 3/4 done. got to open another can. those light patches are done. it's the sun shining through the lattice.

I might do this one over also later on the summer when I do the outside, for now i'm satisfied. beggars can't be choosers!everything is just about dry. i'll have a rest and a cup of tea and get at it again.. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

It turns out that today is the only day we can do date lunch, so we'll do a commando grocery run as well. 

I brought out the portable air conditioner yesterday, Mr. Pixie put the bedroom window units in the other day. It will be nice for the next few day of high humidity.

Our oldest daughter is doing a four mile holiday run this morning, and here I sit like a bump on a pickle. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful 4th.


----------



## emdeengee

Happy 4th of July everyone. Hope you have good weather and lots of fun with family and friends or just doing whatever is fun for you.

Just saw on the news that California got hit with a 6.4 earthquake. We had a 6.2 earthquake just off of Vancouver island last night. Both on the Cascadia subduction zone.

Ah, the wilderness life. I miss it. The mother of our friend just moved here to an off grid cabin. She was sitting in her outhouse - door open as she is miles from anyone - when a huge grizzly bear walked by and stopped just past the door to eat a lush patch of dandelions. Slow eater. Finally the dogs showed up and chased him away - he moved at exactly the speed he wanted to move at and the dogs were about as annoying to him as a mosquito. The most determined of the dogs to move the bear was the small Springer Spaniel and now her ego is so big that there is no living with her. Being a real toughie on the big bear dogs.


----------



## painterswife

Busy day here. Hubby is sheeting the barn and I am planning the electrical and ordering the siding. It i s getting exciting to see the changes. So much more finished space.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Right after I posted this morning I got a rather frantic call from our oldest daughter, our 8 year old grand daughter (named Claire, BTW) was at the ED to rule out meningitis. It was ruled out prior to a lumbar puncture, thankfully. I did get to Facetime her, she was proud of the fact that they inserted an IV and she didn't cry, and she's now home sleeping. 

If she's better she may get to spend the weekend with Nonnie.


----------



## newfieannie

oh I do hope she's ok IP.

not doing much here yet. didn't get much sleep last night humidity very high. got to hunt out my floor fan for the bedroom. that's a tall remote control. I should be able to see it. could be in what used to be my husband's bedroom closet where I have stuff stored that I don't use winter.

yesterday I cleaned off the driveway of the sand I put on last winter I find it hard sweeping and I had the idea to use the shop vac. worked perfect. I dont know why I didn't think of that before.then I washed the driveway and my car. by that time the heat had come in and there were warnings out

today is supposed to be just as hot but I don't find it so. it's cloudy out there. I might paint another bit today. I have a couple doors left and the foundation. I was going to shop for groceries but i'll do it tomorrow. supposed to rain later on tonight and clear this heat up. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Thank you, Georgia. She's better, but still spiking fevers. The docs say it's viral so it just has to run it's course.


----------



## painterswife

The back of the barn has now been sheathed. It needs housewrap and Iwill will order thenext siding and trim next week. Now we start on the interior. I will start on the electrical andordering hubby on the interior walls we need framed. Then the insulation. The insulation is nailbased panels so the osb will clothes it in until we feel like putting on drywall.


----------



## newfieannie

I painted the strip under the door and across the deck then i put some miracle grow on the roses. tied up the clematis. i wanted to start at the rhodie and try to get that trasnsplanted but by that time i was feeling the heat a bit .

I was a little woosy and whatnot so pk'd everything in the shed and came in. last year i ignored the signs and lived to regret it. not this year. nothing I've got to do is important enough to mess with my health. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

i never did hear back from Kents about installing the closet doors. that was one of the important things on my list of stuff to get done before winter. i did go in there and the girl made out the forms and said they would get back to me within the week. that's got to be 2 months.

called another place today. Rona. my son shops there but i never have. i knew they sold bi-fold but i didn't know if they installed them (i'm not like PW who can do most of her own work"

anyway they do and he took all the particulars and said the guy they have to hire to do the work would get back to me in 48 hours .this being sat.

he stressed the fact that it would be 250 to install course that's not counting the door. like i told him. i don't care. i just want a door there. not sure how they can tell me the price when someone got to come and look at it and see how much work there is. i know it requires work on the opening. we'll see if anyone turns up next week 

i sure miss my handyman he could do anything until he went downhill. rob could have done it(mower guy but he has a small car. i need someone who can do everything from start to finish and all i have to do is pay and that's usually the bigger guys~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

newfieannie said:


> i never did hear back from Kents about installing the closet doors. that was one of the important things on my list of stuff to get done before winter. i did go in there and the girl made out the forms and said they would get back to me within the week. that's got to be 2 months.
> 
> called another place today. Rona. my son shops there but i never have. i knew they sold bi-fold but i didn't know if they installed them (i'm not like PW who can do most of her own work"
> 
> anyway they do and he took all the particulars and said the guy they have to hire to do the work would get back to me in 48 hours .this being sat.
> 
> he stressed the fact that it would be 250 to install course that's not counting the door. like i told him. i don't care. i just want a door there. not sure how they can tell me the price when someone got to come and look at it and see how much work there is. i know it requires work on the opening. we'll see if anyone turns up next week
> 
> i sure miss my handyman he could do anything until he went downhill. rob could have done it(mower guy but he has a small car. i need someone who can do everything from start to finish and all i have to do is pay and that's usually the bigger guys~Georgia


I wish I was as handy as painterswife too, but I'm just not.


----------



## [email protected]

a couple of the lumber companies that I traded with had a display of business cards of contractors. Mine was in there . I got lots of jobs because of it.
go to a lumber company and check out if they have such a thing. You don't have to buy anything to pick a contractor..


----------



## po boy

Irish Pixie said:


> I wish I was as handy as painterswife too, but I'm just not.


That makes 3 of us.


----------



## newfieannie

[email protected] said:


> a couple of the lumber companies that I traded with had a display of business cards of contractors. Mine was in there . I got lots of jobs because of it.
> go to a lumber company and check out if they have such a thing. You don't have to buy anything to pick a contractor..


well no I couldn't do that now. I've already asked them to do the job and they said they would. it's my word and I wont go back on it. now if they don't get in touch with me within the week or 2 i'll have to think of something else.


----------



## [email protected]

I did not suggest or imply that you get someone else.
I merely stated the fact that this service was available.
as in: the future..
this is why I don't post on HT very much.
If I could , I would delete that post.


----------



## newfieannie

nothing wrong with your post stach. it's good advice for the future. I'm always wanting something done.


----------



## painterswife

Irish Pixie said:


> I wish I was as handy as painterswife too, but I'm just not.


It is a team effort here. I do the planning and purchasing and anything that is hidden. Hubby does all the finishing and fine work with help from me holding or shleping. We both don't like to pay others unless we have to. I had parents who taught me alot and helped me build my first home when I was single.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

At Baker Creek Festival. Rare Seed Farms. Mansfield, Missouri.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Went kayaking this morning. Taking the boat to a local restaurant to grab lunch and enjoy a beer on their deck. Somehow it’s way more fun to boat in to a restaurant than to drive. I wonder why. Jip likes to go too.
Very nice Sunday.
View attachment 78014


----------



## painterswife

I measured for siding today. Figuring how much metal to buy will be a chore. Going to walk down the the hill to the lake later. Need to recharge the batteries for the work week.

The companies I work for are going through some major reorganisation in regards to the corporate structure for ownership and tax purposes. I will be digging into the details with the consultants, the owners and the accountants over the next month so I can can have everything set up properly in my area by the end of the month. I carry my phone with me everywhere right now so I can dictate emails and notes on questions I need answers too and notes to give the owners on my findings.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm puttering around the house today. The windows need washing again, and I need to do a bit of ironing.

I was able to turn off the portable air conditioner, it's a thoroughly enjoyable 75 degrees with low humidity today. And it will stay that way for the next few days. 

Life is good.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Lisa in WA said:


> Went kayaking this morning. Taking the boat to a local restaurant to grab lunch and enjoy a beer on their deck. Somehow it’s way more fun to boat in to a restaurant than to drive. I wonder why. Jip likes to go too.
> Very nice Sunday.
> View attachment 78014


----------



## coolrunnin

Lisa in WA said:


> Went kayaking this morning. Taking the boat to a local restaurant to grab lunch and enjoy a beer on their deck. Somehow it’s way more fun to boat in to a restaurant than to drive. I wonder why. Jip likes to go too.
> Very nice Sunday.
> View attachment 78014


Ain't that the truth


----------



## Evons hubby

I loved boating but had to give it up. I was causing my Yvonne too much stress. Something about old farts falling overboard.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie had to cover for a nurse, and didn't get home from his 3-11 shift until 5 am. He requested personal leave for the day tho, so he's off until Wednesday at 3 pm. We'll finally get to start Stranger Things 3 or watch Captain Marvel. 

Hair cuts, and touching up the cabin for the open house this weekend are the list today. It's going to be gorgeous, around 80 and very low humidity. If we still had the mares we'd be haying.


----------



## Cornhusker

We've had company for over 2 weeks now, I'd really like to have my house back.
I mean, I like company, I really do, but the good times wear thin after a week or so.
In other news, I looked at another rental house, and I think I could make some decent bank with it, but someone is ahead of me.
I'm thinking I could offer cash for $5,000 less than the asking price and they'd take it.
We'll see.
Other than that, I didn't get to see my family over the holiday, but I guess that's life.
I got my trim all cut and marked for the kitchen windows, now I just need to put it on along with spray foam insulation and some caulking.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Cornhusker said:


> We've had company for over 2 weeks now, I'd really like to have my house back.
> I mean, I like company, I really do, but the good times wear thin after a week or so.
> In other news, I looked at another rental house, and I think I could make some decent bank with it, but someone is ahead of me.
> I'm thinking I could offer cash for $5,000 less than the asking price and they'd take it.
> We'll see.
> Other than that, I didn't get to see my family over the holiday, but I guess that's life.
> I got my trim all cut and marked for the kitchen windows, now I just need to put it on along with spray foam insulation and some caulking.


Took June to the river a few times over the last four days.
She was on the front porch at 3am June 1st so named her June. Covered in ticks and fleas, full of worms. She has all her shots now and gained about five pounds in a month.
Quite a swimmer, she swam across the river a few times.
I haven't had a puppy in a long time, wore out from keeping up with her.


----------



## Lisa in WA

She’s adorable. Congrats on puppy ownership.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Good on you, elevenpoint. June is adorable. I love beagles.


----------



## Cornhusker

elevenpoint said:


> Took June to the river a few times over the last four days.
> She was on the front porch at 3am June 1st so named her June. Covered in ticks and fleas, full of worms. She has all her shots now and gained about five pounds in a month.
> Quite a swimmer, she swam across the river a few times.
> I haven't had a puppy in a long time, wore out from keeping up with her.
> View attachment 78036


She looks sweet 
Here's the new puppy we picked up this weekend along his older brother and sister, Toby and Bernadette. The new guy is Bobby Boucher (As in The Waterboy)
The jersey is a hand-me-down from Toby. Hard to believe he was that little not long ago.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Cute pup, and I love that name CH. The Waterboy is one of my favorites. “Foosball is the devil, Bobby Boucher!”


----------



## Cornhusker

Lisa in WA said:


> Cute pup, and I love that name CH. The Waterboy is one of my favorites. “Foosball is the devil, Bobby Boucher!”


We call him that because he's constantly running around to people, dogs, cats and horses saying "Will you be my friend?"


----------



## Irish Pixie

I can tell the big one is at least part St. Bernard, but what about the other two?


----------



## Lisa in WA

Cornhusker said:


> We call him that because he's constantly running around to people, dogs, cats and horses saying "Will you be my friend?"


If he starts going on about “quality H2O” please get a video of it and show us.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> I can tell the big one is at least part St. Bernard, but what about the other two?


The big one, Bernadette, is all St. Bernard as far as I know, but I'd have to ask the people I got her from.
Toby is mostly Brussels Griffon, but I think his father was a pug or part pug. He's the character of the bunch.
Bobby is a bit of a puzzle.
He's mostly black, but in the light he has brown or red highlights.
He has a tuft of gray hair sticking straight out from his chest, about 2 inches long.
He has tufts of dark hair sticking out from either side of his neck and looks like what might be the beginning of a mane.
He's bowlegged like a pug but has big eyes in a small head like a Chihuahua.
Supposedly, he's part pug, part terrier, part Shih tzu and maybe part gremlin, and who knows what else.
A friend who is a breeder got 4 pups of different breeds in lieu of money owed to her. She brought this one to our house and when I picked him up, he stuck to my heart 
She just gave him to us.
Here's a picture of him when she brought him home and before his bath and visit to our house.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Oh...he’s adorable. 
He’d have stuck to my heart too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Oh, he's just adorable. He would have stuck to my heart too. 

Our Penny (the 6 lb guard dog that wears a sweater) is a Miniature Pinscher/Shih tzu cross.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Something about old farts falling overboard.


You kept getting back in every time she pushed you out?


----------



## emdeengee

We are experiencing real summer now with temperatures of 28 C (82F) and one day of 31 C (88F). Alaska has had several 30 plus days. The difference over the past decade is the humidity. We never had much at all and were considered arctic arid. Even have a desert outside of Carcross which is considered the smallest desert in the world.

I just learned a formula for protecting your dogs who are very susceptible to over heating and sunburn. If you add the temperature and the humidity number and they total more than 150 you should not exercise your dogs and keep them out of the sun. And do not use human sunscreen on their noses, ears and paws. Veterinary sunscreen is different and safe.

That old saying by Benjamin Franklin - Guests, like fish, begin to smell after three days - is very true. I love having company but only for a short time. I think those who have a guest cottage have the right idea. My friend just had a guest for two weeks. She does not sleep well so tends to finally get some time by sleeping late in the morning but her guest was up at 5 am. She finally got her husband to move the motor home into the vacant lot next to them and they gave their guest her own place.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Summer doesn’t t really start here till July 5th. Up till then the weather is usually chilly with rain. Even so, we aren’t predicted to be out of the low 80’s for the rest of the month. Which is good. Maybe it’ll hold off the wildfires a bit. Still low humidity though, as always.

We have guests coming later this month..relatives of my husband’s. He hasn't seen them in 30 odd years and I’ve never met them. Will only be here for a week but I’m missing our guest cabin. Harder when guests are in the same house, no matter how great they are.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am at my cabin in the Ozarks. Brought a friend who is construction dude. He is my neighbor in Texas. We are pushing three weeks here. In the same house. 

I am cooking, cleaning, (most of the) laundry, organizing the job priority, and being constantly second guessed. 

My mind is about to have had enough. 

My end of the rope is fraying. 

My last nerve is tired of being stomped on.


----------



## painterswife

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am at my cabin in the Ozarks. Brought a friend who is construction dude. He is my neighbor in Texas. We are pushing three weeks here. In the same house.
> 
> I am cooking, cleaning, (most of the) laundry, organizing the job priority, and being constantly second guessed.
> 
> My mind is about to have had enough.
> 
> My end of the rope is fraying.
> 
> My last nerve is tired of being stomped on.


Can you get away fro a few hours?


----------



## Lisa in WA

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am at my cabin in the Ozarks. Brought a friend who is construction dude. He is my neighbor in Texas. We are pushing three weeks here. In the same house.
> 
> I am cooking, cleaning, (most of the) laundry, organizing the job priority, and being constantly second guessed.
> 
> My mind is about to have had enough.
> 
> My end of the rope is fraying.
> 
> My last nerve is tired of being stomped on.


How much longer do you have him for?
I’d love to see pics of your cabin. Have you ever posted any?


----------



## po boy

Lisa in WA said:


> How much longer do you have him for?
> I’d love to see pics of your cabin. Have you ever posted any?


Yes pics, but crop the dude out!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

House dates to early 1900s. Framing is full dimensional oak. Originally didn’t have water or a bathroom. Remodeled several times in the last few decades, as each owner came and went.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Log barn 1880?


----------



## Lisa in WA

It’s lovely, Alice. Looks like a happy place to be. But a bit small for an annoying house guest.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

He is a lifelong friend, and my neighbor in Texas. This trip to Missouri, we came in one vehicle. Soooooo, 12 hour ride home this week. 

We will survive, but we are both ready to be back in our OWN houses. 

I am immensely grateful to him for coming here to work for me on the rental properties.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Alice In TX/MO said:


> He is a lifelong friend, and my neighbor in Texas. This trip to Missouri, we came in one vehicle. Soooooo, 12 hour ride home this week.
> 
> We will survive, but we are both ready to be back in our OWN houses.
> 
> I am immensely grateful to him for coming here to work for me on the rental properties.


You are fortunate to have such a good friend.


----------



## MO_cows

We now have a "part time dog". He is DSIL's but he would rather hang with his big buddy and the people in the house than go in to "doggy jail" with the beagle pack when momma is at work. He is a foxhound from champion lines with ideal conformation but one of his "boys" didn't drop so his show and field trial career was cut short and he became a pet.


----------



## Irish Pixie

He is a very nice looking dog, MO cows. 

Today is out and about day. I want something different for date lunch, maybe ramen or Vietnamese... A few grocery things to pick up and the weekly trip to Lowe's, hey it's down from twice a week. 

It's another fabulous summer day in upstate NY.


----------



## crehberg

At the neurologist office... hoping for some answers today. Fingers crossed.

Y'all have a good one!


----------



## painterswife

Gully washers. Started yesterday afternoon and evening. Woke up in the night by them and thunder and lighting. Glad for the rain with the thunder but still looking for forest fires. Campers in the forest will have to be careful for washouts from the volume of rain. We don't usually get this much rain in July. Bad news for those with hay waiting to bail but good news for dry farms that already had it bailed and picked up. They get some moisture that was not expected to start off the new crop.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> At the neurologist office... hoping for some answers today. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Y'all have a good one!


Fingers and toes too! You've been waiting for this a long time.


----------



## IndyDave

crehberg said:


> At the neurologist office... hoping for some answers today. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Y'all have a good one!


All I can offer are my best wishes, and you certainly have them!


----------



## Cornhusker

Rain again
Every night, rain
RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN!!
I'm thankful for the rain, but the wheat isn't turning fast enough, it's going to be August before it's cut, and that throws the custom harvesters (Wheaties) off schedule.
Aside from all that, it's a muddy mess around my place, but everybody is healthy and reasonably happy.
Still have company, I think until Thursday, then things will be back to normal.


----------



## [email protected]

I like company, but not as much as I used to.
I must be getting old. 
After a few hours, I am ready for them to leave.
Some even sooner..


----------



## IndyDave

[email protected] said:


> I like company, but not as much as I used to.
> I must be getting old.
> After a few hours, I am ready for them to leave.
> Some even sooner..


Does that work like a sign found on a door or two that says "Everyone who comes here brings happiness--some by arriving and others by leaving."?


----------



## painterswife

Fire. Lighting strikes last night and this morning causing problems. One fire within a few miles of where I am and expect we will be hearing of more soon.


----------



## newfieannie

spent yesterday cleaning out the mess between the shed and the fence. I haven't been in there for 2 years my son nailed a board to the shed and the fence so it wouldn't fall (fence) in a storm a couple years ago and I was too busy to bother with that part. bushes grew up and what not.

thorns or something that grows 10 or 15 ft maybe more got twined around my latticework and all over that corner. I had some job getting that out. got it all cut up now and out to the curb. I now have 20 more ft to add flowers to my existing perennial bed all along that fence. just have to dig out one more bush

getting rid of a lot of stuff that my husband and I collected. the milk can I use to decorate and smaller antique cans.the heavy chair he got from a ship he was on i use to have on the deck. all that stuff is just too heavy. I'm trying to make life easier not to mention save my back.

I mentioned before that I gave my son my picnic table, barbecue etc. last night he was sitting out in the rain under the umbrella watching the hummingbirds. as long as someone is getting the good of it.

I don't expect that heavy chair to last for the waste management people tomorrow. that's why I put it out early. they're welcome to it. I've been lugging that around for 40 years. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

well that was quick! just went out to dump more stuff and the 2 heavy brass containers that I would use for flowers is gone. maybe it was people walking and the chair was too heavy. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

I want to pull my hair out. I am in the middle of S corps and C corps and Qsub corps. Tax documents, equipment purchases, and share sales. Who owns what and who reports to who and how do you record it all.

I am taking a breather while I print contracts that the fine print is too small and the printer does not want to print quickly.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Fire. Lighting strikes last night and this morning causing problems. One fire within a few miles of where I am and expect we will be hearing of more soon.


Everything OK with the fires? The west's wild fires are scary.


----------



## painterswife

Irish Pixie said:


> Everything OK with the fires? The west's wild fires are scary.


They got this mornings out .


----------



## crehberg

MRI scheduled next week. Concern of either essential tremor...or MS.

Argh.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> MRI scheduled next week. Concern of either essential tremor...or MS.
> 
> Argh.


We're just going to hope the MRI rules those two out right away. 

I'm thinking about you.


----------



## IndyDave

Lisa in WA said:


> It’s lovely, Alice. Looks like a happy place to be. But a bit small for an annoying house guest.


You inspired me to make a random stranger laugh. I had just arrived at a rest area when I originally read your post. A few minutes later, I saw a car with one of those cargo containers on the roof and remarked to the man walking near me, "Now we know what they do with annoying passengers!" As usual, I enjoyed making someone laugh.


----------



## Evons hubby

IndyDave said:


> You inspired me to make a random stranger laugh. I had just arrived at a rest area when I originally read your post. A few minutes later, I saw a car with one of those cargo containers on the roof and remarked to the man walking near me, "Now we know what they do with annoying passengers!" As usual, I enjoyed making someone laugh.


Mother in law gotta ride someplace!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Wonderfully cool morning, the temp when I got up at almost 6 was 55. I opened the windows and ran the house fan until the temperature was a brisk 63, and then shut them all to keep in the cool. I started the portable a/c and it will stay nice in here even tho it's supposed to be another close to 90 degree day. 

Busy day cleaning and prettifying for the open house on Sunday.


----------



## [email protected]

My wife insists on running the bedroom AC all night.
I like it cool, but....I can't sleep with cold feet. I wear socks and flannel Pj's.. she doesn't even cover up with the blankets..
last night I got the 3rd window AC frame finished and painted. that should be the last one. each bedroom will have a window unit. 
I mount the AC in the frame instead of in the window.
then when AC season is over, I just unplug it, push the cord out the window and shut the window. No more lifting that heavy unit in and out every spring and fall


----------



## painterswife

It is 38 here right now. Nice cool nights. Very little need for air conditioning if you cool it down at night.


----------



## crehberg

At the vet with my puppy...managed to lodge a stick in her eye.... emergency surgery...this should be cheap...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Trying to get goats, etc., loaded and get on the road. I was packed hours ago. 

He gets sidetracked by OCD and unnecessary projects like reorganizing the glasses in the kitchen cabinet. 

He has appointments at the VA on Friday. The urgency is his, not mine. Thank goodness.


----------



## crehberg

crehberg said:


> At the vet with my puppy...managed to lodge a stick in her eye.... emergency surgery...this should be cheap...


All is well. Back home...they were able to save her vision, thank goodness. That's enough excitement for a while!


----------



## Evons hubby

crehberg said:


> All is well. Back home...they were able to save her vision, thank goodness. That's enough excitement for a while!


That's good news!


----------



## MO_cows

Still plugging along on the she shed. Wiring is 99 percent done, we need to pick up a ceiling fan, pendant lights and a fixture for over the kitchen sink. Interior plumbing 90 percent done. Cabinets and water heater are on order, be here in about a week.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> All is well. Back home...they were able to save her vision, thank goodness. That's enough excitement for a while!


That's a very good thing.


----------



## painterswife

Not even 6 am yet and I am deep into running server updates trying to get them done before anyone else in the companies starts work. The horses have been out on the pasture since 5 am and the dog got his early morning walk before that. I need to wake up a bit more and then I have to jump into asset lists for 4 different companies. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today my day will be more of the same, tidying the house. I'm taking the little shop vac (the most useful tool on the planet, BTW) upstairs into the loft today search out new life forms (cobwebs) on the exposed beams. I have ironing and paperwork to do this morning too. 

Mr. Pixie had to cover for the night shift nurse administrator, and never got home until 4 am. I got up up 5:45 to the TV blaring and him asleep in the recliner. I tucked him in, turned his a/c on, and hopefully he can stay asleep until until at least noon. He may have to split another shift tonight.


----------



## crehberg

MO_cows said:


> Still plugging along on the she shed. Wiring is 99 percent done, we need to pick up a ceiling fan, pendant lights and a fixture for over the kitchen sink. Interior plumbing 90 percent done. Cabinets and water heater are on order, be here in about a week.
> View attachment 78114
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78116


MO it looks awesome!


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> MRI scheduled next week. Concern of either essential tremor...or MS.
> 
> Argh.


Well what you go and do that for? That is scary. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Oregon1986

Anyone ever watch bridezillas? That is about to be me People are driving me nuts and i am really starting to realize why I am such a hermit


----------



## painterswife

The lake is full and a zoo at our end. I am so glad I live above it and not on it. I also passed about 20 to 30 side-by-side 4 wheelers parked at the turn off for our Forest service road. Luckily I got home before they started their adventure.

Yes, I prefer to be a hermit.


----------



## po boy

cancel


----------



## snowlady

Today is cooler. Still warm but a nice breeze. We are gearing up,for our usual family picnic on Saturday and son’s 21st birthday party Saturday night. We have 40-50 at the picnic and son says maybe a dozen for supper. I think we’ll wash this garage floor tonight then mow and set up,tables tomorrow. Canopy tents go up Saturday morning. It’s supposed to be 90 then. Ugh. I hate summer every day.


----------



## IndyDave

po boy said:


> cancel


Do you know what you call a murder victim in Prague?


A canceled Czech.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie worked a double shift last night and isn't home yet, but has today and the weekend off. I worry when he works all this overtime. They'll try to call him in, so I'll unplug the house phone and let his cell(s) go to voice mail. No worries, blame it on me. I don't think he can legally work more hours today anyway.

I Facetimed the Alabama Pixie girl yesterday, whined about the humidity up here, and she said in no uncertain terms (and a really bad word) that I don't know what real humidity is. LOL My grand dogs won't play outside in the fenced yard, and the floors of their really cute house are hardwood so she wanted advice on rugs and/or runners so they wouldn't slip and hurt themselves. 

For me, today is more of the same.


----------



## po boy

Irish Pixie said:


> Mr. Pixie worked a double shift last night and isn't home yet, but has today and the weekend off. I worry when he works all this overtime. They'll try to call him in, so I'll unplug the house phone and let his cell(s) go to voice mail. No worries, blame it on me. I don't think he can legally work more hours today anyway.
> 
> I Facetimed the Alabama Pixie girl yesterday, whined about the humidity up here, and she said in no uncertain terms (and a really bad word) that I don't know what real humidity is. LOL My grand dogs won't play outside in the fenced yard, and the floors of their really cute house are hardwood so she wanted advice on rugs and/or runners so they wouldn't slip and hurt themselves.
> 
> For me, today is more of the same.


My bother has lived in Montgomery for over 30 years, but spends his summers in Michigan. Is that a humidity bird?


----------



## painterswife

Still working on the barn. Hopefully today I will order the siding. We have been adding framing to the metal studs on the roof to install the insulation panels. I have got together all the electrical wiring and boxes, I will need. That means I start doing the electrical rough-in this weekend. It will really depend on the heat how much gets done. We hit 90 yesterday and that is just too hot so we will only be working in the mornings.

Yesterday we got a great deal on a jointer to add to our shop tools. We have been looking for a long time.


----------



## hopkinsLon

We have disgusting weather today. It was cold in the morning, then the sun seemed to come out and it became warmer. But suddenly it started to rain. Strange weather today.


----------



## [email protected]

what kind of jointer did you get ?
I have a 4" Rockwell that is probably 45 years old. Never used it much. still like brand new.
Then last year I bought a used Craftsman. It was way out of adjustment. I cleaned it up, adjusted it and it is the smoothest cutting machine you could ask for.
I use it a lot, now. I use the 4" one for edging. it holds 90 degrees perfectly.. the Craftsman, not so much.
those old cast iron machines just never wear out.
I had my eye on an 8 inch one, but the guy just never got around to digging it out from his mess in the garage.
I am planning on building some floor to ceiling cabinets along the stair well. I have piles of unplaned lumber.
Oak, hickory, pine and maple.
.......jiimiinwiisc.......


----------



## painterswife

[email protected] said:


> what kind of jointer did you get ?
> I have a 4" Rockwell that is probably 45 years old. Never used it much. still like brand new.
> Then last year I bought a used Craftsman. It was way out of adjustment. I cleaned it up, adjusted it and it is the smoothest cutting machine you could ask for.
> I use it a lot, now. I use the 4" one for edging. it holds 90 degrees perfectly.. the Craftsman, not so much.
> those old cast iron machines just never wear out.
> I had my eye on an 8 inch one, but the guy just never got around to digging it out from his mess in the garage.
> I am planning on building some floor to ceiling cabinets along the stair well. I have piles of unplaned lumber.
> Oak, hickory, pine and maple.
> .......jiimiinwiisc.......


We bought a used Rigid. It is a stand model, not a benchtop. We have all the barn wood that we are taking off as siding that we will be using for different projects that we will be able to use it with.


----------



## [email protected]

painterswife said:


> We bought a used Rigid. It is a stand model, not a benchtop. We have all the barn wood that we are taking off as siding that we will be using for different projects that we will be able to use it with.


awesome. watch out for nails. 
over 40 years ago we tore a barn down and saved the beams and wood.. I used much of it to build a nice building . garage/shop 2 story ..
haven't parked a car in it for 20 years, though.LOL


----------



## newfieannie

temp went down to single digits last night. good thing I had the comforters close by because I needed them. lovely for sleeping. still cool today. just right for working in the garden.

it can stay like this rest of the summer as far as I'm concerned. I've gotten more work done this month than I was able to do all last summer because of sun stroke. my list is getting awful short. course I can always find something needs doing. ~Georgia


----------



## IndyDave

Between weather and my general state of health, i had to stop most of the day. I was hardly able to walk and driving a semi while less than coherent is a really bad plan.


----------



## crehberg

IndyDave said:


> Between weather and my general state of health, i had to stop most of the day. I was hardly able to walk and driving a semi while less than coherent is a really bad plan.


Dave I hope you feel better buddy...it stinks when your mind wants to go but your body won't cooperate!


----------



## newfieannie

yes indeed I hope you're well soon.

I spent a couple days digging out thorns,brush and whatnot in that corner. then I raked the soil together. it was good soil in there. I couldn't even see the fence at that end when I started. that takes my perennial bed all the way down now. hard work but worth it.

I've already planted a couple things that I "stole" from other parts of my garden. I plan to get some brick laid there for walking and think of something to cover those 2x4 which I'm leaving to hold my fence in case of heavy wind. maybe ivy or similar. i'll think about that later.

decided to turn my fountain into a planter. I was thinking of painting it pink but that will have to wait until next year. too much to do. I planted different types of succulents there. same way here I didn't have to buy a thing . already had the plants.i like it! needs a bit of cleaning up but the heat drove me in. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Working on insulation today in the she shed. We can't finish 100 percent but it gets so hot in there during the day it was getting dangerous to work. So insulated the West Wall which has zero plumbing in it and all the wiring done. Then went to the ceiling.


----------



## emdeengee

Oregon1986 said:


> Anyone ever watch bridezillas? That is about to be me People are driving me nuts and i am really starting to realize why I am such a hermit


This is your day (and of course his) and the lead up to it should be exciting and a happy time so if someone is annoying you to the point that you are being driven nuts then just banish them. This has worked well for me a couple of times in our life - both personal and work. "See you at the wedding but for now go away." Or just turn the Groomzilla on them.


----------



## painterswife

The grocery stores keep having sales on whole chickens.  Another 4 fresh out of our smoker. So moist and good with lots of meat to be frozen for quick meals. I have 8 whole chickens in the freezer as well waiting to be smoked.


----------



## MO_cows

painterswife said:


> The grocery stores keep having sales on whole chickens.  Another 4 fresh out of our smoker. So moist and good with lots of meat to be frozen for quick meals. I have 8 whole chickens in the freezer as well waiting to be smoked.


I like to brine them and then use apple wood for the smoke flavor. Whole chickens are a great value. We usually get 2 dinners and a round of smoked chicken salad for lunch out of 1 chicken.


----------



## snowlady

Georgia, your work looks great. I love the fountain. I have plants in wash tubs and wagons. They look beautiful until about now. The baby raccoons are old enough to be curious now. The come out of our timber at night and tear the plants out. 
Yesterday was our family picnic reunion. We had a short crowd this year; about 35. I put on the invite, come about noon eat about one. Italian beef and pot luck. They all left about 5 and our sons had a few friends over later for supper. It was his 21st birthday yesterday so they all went out to celebrate later


----------



## Oregon1986

emdeengee said:


> This is your day (and of course his) and the lead up to it should be exciting and a happy time so if someone is annoying you to the point that you are being driven nuts then just banish them. This has worked well for me a couple of times in our life - both personal and work. "See you at the wedding but for now go away." Or just turn the Groomzilla on them.


Everyone wants to put their two cents in and i've tried to politely tell them we have it all figured out but thank you for your suggestions. Now i'm at point of like "Hey back the beep off".


----------



## IndyDave

Oregon1986 said:


> Everyone wants to put their two cents in and i've tried to politely tell them we have it all figured out but thank you for your suggestions. Now i'm at point of like "Hey back the beep off".


Let me send you this nickel.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

MO_cows said:


> We usually get 2 dinners and a round of smoked chicken salad for lunch out of 1 chicken.


A smoked chicken carcass makes an awesome pot of soup too.


----------



## MO_cows

Bearfootfarm said:


> A smoked chicken carcass makes an awesome pot of soup too.


I don't care for the smokey taste in chicken broth. I use roasted chicken carcass for that. I guess I need to come up with a BBQ chicken soup where the smokiness seems appropriate. Because I do hate to throw it away.


----------



## IndyDave

MO_cows said:


> I don't care for the smokey taste in chicken broth. I use roasted chicken carcass for that. I guess I need to come up with a BBQ chicken soup where the smokiness seems appropriate. Because I do hate to throw it away.


You developed a serious response while I was still chuckling over the thought of "chicken carcass soup".


----------



## painterswife

MO_cows said:


> I don't care for the smokey taste in chicken broth. I use roasted chicken carcass for that. I guess I need to come up with a BBQ chicken soup where the smokiness seems appropriate. Because I do hate to throw it away.


I am the same way. I just pressure cook it and feed mix it with feed for my chickens. They like it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Gah. I did things I shouldn't have for the past two days, and now I'm sitting here with a TENS unit on my lower back. What a wonderful way to spend a beautiful Monday morning.


----------



## IndyDave

Irish Pixie said:


> Gah. I did things I shouldn't have for the past two days, and now I'm sitting here with a TENS unit on my lower back. What a wonderful way to spend a beautiful Monday morning.


Hopefully you will be back to right and proper quickly!


----------



## Irish Pixie

IndyDave said:


> Hopefully you will be back to right and proper quickly!


Thank you. I hope so too. I have things to do...


----------



## Oregon1986

IndyDave said:


> Let me send you this nickel.


You turd,lol


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you. I hope so too. I have things to do...


Them things will still be there when you feel better...you best behave yourself young lady!


----------



## painterswife

I placed the order for new metal siding on the front and back of the barn. We did the sides a few years ago. Hubby is close to being ready to start installing the insulation panels on the lid of the interior. We changed the design of the lighting and I won't have to put any boxes in the ceiling.  It will be indirect lighting on the tops of the walls. It will be much easier for me to wire. The lid is 15 feet high and I was not looking forward to that. This area is a gambrel barn second floor. It is 24 by 36.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Busy weekend here at the lake. My oldest daughter and family came down on Saturday and our youngest and her boyfriend came yesterday so we could get to know him better. She’s almost an attorney and he already is one so lots of legalese and lawyer jokes. But a very nice man who clearly adores our daughter. 
Lots of boating, kayaking, jet skiing, and swimming. Taking it easy today to rest up from relaxation. 
Paddle boards coming this week so that will be new and different. We will be waiting for a very non windy day to try that out.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Them things will still be there when you feel better...you best behave yourself young lady!


Thank you, sir. The stimulation seems to have did the trick, I did 45 minutes on the treadmill. So far, so good.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> I placed the order for new metal siding on the front and back of the barn. We did the sides a few years ago. Hubby is close to being ready to start installing the insulation panels on the lid of the interior. We changed the design of the lighting and I won't have to put any boxes in the ceiling.  It will be indirect lighting on the tops of the walls. It will be much easier for me to wire. The lid is 15 feet high and I was not looking forward to that. This area is a gambrel barn second floor. It is 24 by 36.


I wish I had half your DIY skills, just half.


----------



## newfieannie

well I finally got the rhodie out of that spot by the corner of the house. I've been trying off and on for the past 2 years. never seen anything with such a grip. I must have used every tool I had.

finally got it free and used the tow rope and plastic to slide it to it's new spot.( after I removed several bricks) wish I had taken pics. it was a rosebay that was really beautiful and I haven't been able to find another. lets hope it bounces back. it had grown too large and was in the way for meter man etc.,

I set these few sedums. dragons blood etc in place of it. after I took this pic I decided to put a angel solar light there also. looks a lot better now on that corner. took a lot of work to get there though still got to sweep the walkway but stopped for a rest.~Georgia


----------



## Cornhusker

newfieannie said:


> well I finally got the rhodie out of that spot by the corner of the house. I've been trying off and on for the past 2 years. never seen anything with such a grip. I must have used every tool I had.
> 
> finally got it free and used the tow rope and plastic to slide it to it's new spot.( after I removed several bricks) wish I had taken pics. it was a rosebay that was really beautiful and I haven't been able to find another. lets hope it bounces back. it had grown too large and was in the way for meter man etc.,
> 
> I set these few sedums. dragons blood etc in place of it. after I took this pic I decided to put a angel solar light there also. looks a lot better now on that corner. took a lot of work to get there though still got to sweep the walkway but stopped for a rest.~Georgia
> View attachment 78204


That looks really nice


----------



## MO_cows

Too much of a good thing is still too much. My commercial milkshake mixer turned margarita machine has been getting a workout. I am just a social drinker, really, but we have been through 2 fifths of tequila in a week. My own mother brought me a case of limes after she volunteered at Harvesters. So if I disappear from the board.....
I'm in rehab!


----------



## IndyDave

MO_cows said:


> Too much of a good thing is still too much. My commercial milkshake mixer turned margarita machine has been getting a workout. I am just a social drinker, really, but we have been through 2 fifths of tequila in a week. My own mother brought me a case of limes after she volunteered at Harvesters. So if I disappear from the board.....
> I'm in rehab!


Social drinker...does that mean you are a happy drunk, as opposed to a mean drunk, who would be an antisocial drinker?


----------



## [email protected]

I am a social drinker, some times I am so sociable,
I can't walk..


----------



## Irish Pixie

Good news and bad news. Bad is that I'm again hooked to the TENS unit, good is that it works to relieve the tightness in my low back.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm feeling my lower back also this morning . it's likely all that work moving the rhodie. I planned on painting the last side of my shed but didn't bother.i did go out and dead head all my flowers. heat warnings out although I haven't felt it yet. there seems to be a little breeze here.

I should get one of those tens machines. maybe Lawtons has them or they can order. I think Frogmammy has one also ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Amazon. They are the go to on ANYTHING.


----------



## Irish Pixie

newfieannie said:


> I'm feeling my lower back also this morning . it's likely all that work moving the rhodie. I planned on painting the last side of my shed but didn't bother.i did go out and dead head all my flowers. heat warnings out although I haven't felt it yet. there seems to be a little breeze here.
> 
> I should get one of those tens machines. maybe Lawtons has them or they can order. I think Frogmammy has one also ~Georgia


My youngest daughter gave us this one, she's very generous with her hand me downs, Mr Pixie was given her iWatch and wireless ear buds when she upgraded. It's a Compex, and the model is sport elite. If we have to replace it I would buy a simpler model. 

I get up fine, stiffen up while on the computer or doing paperwork, use the TENS, loosen up enough to move, get on the treadmill, and I'm usually good for the day.


----------



## MO_cows

IndyDave said:


> Social drinker...does that mean you are a happy drunk, as opposed to a mean drunk, who would be an antisocial drinker?


I'm meaner when I'm sober, just ask DH!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I had to use the TENS unit again this morning, and I'm still stiff. I can't wait until we move and I have access to yoga classes.


----------



## IndyDave

Irish Pixie said:


> I had to use the TENS unit again this morning, and I'm still stiff. I can't wait until we move and I have access to yoga classes.


After yoga, will you have to change your user name to "Irish Pretzel"?


----------



## painterswife

Work is keeping me busy. I have decided my boss owns two many businesses. The days go fast but the pile on my desk seems to grow faster than it goes away. 

Yesterday morning I saw about 6 elk down low. Unusual for this time a year.


----------



## MO_cows

The dog days of summer are here. First 100 degree reading, with humidity factored in it feels like 106 or so.


----------



## georger

At the coffee shop: “I’m drinking my coffee, no talking.”


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Roller coaster days. Three weeks of crazy work days in rentals and my cabin in Missouri. 

Two day drive with goats. 

Home to a stack of mail and dry gardens. 

Best friend struggling with changing his way of eating due to diabetes. Did you know that people get wacky when their blood glucose fluctuates wildly? 

Anyway, a few days of building goat pens, cooking vegan, catching up on paperwork, and life looks a little better this evening. 

Margaritas help, too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to be busy the next couple days. I'm spending the night with the grands tonight, watching them tomorrow, back home tomorrow night, and a there's a showing on the farm Saturday morning. The showee is a hunter from out of state and wants to walk the land (all 113 acres). There were torrential downpours yesterday, and a chance of rain both today and tomorrow. Plus the heat index is supposed to be 104 on Saturday. Sigh. 

I just messaged the real estate agent to tell him rubber boots would be a good idea. I also threw Mr. Pixie under the bus, he has to point out the property boundaries. He said it's a good thing he loves me.


----------



## painterswife

Note to self. Do not forget to take your magnesium for a few days. Waking up from a dead sleep with a leg cramp is just to darn painful.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> Note to self. Do not forget to take your magnesium for a few days. Waking up from a dead sleep with a leg cramp is just to darn painful.


I hate it when that happens.
Just can't get out of bed fast enough.


----------



## Irish Pixie

As we were driving to the grand’s house last night, the real estate agent called and said there was a showing this morning at 10:30. The interested party is a hunting club, so Mr Pixie gets to walk the 95 acre wooded portion of the acreage today as well as tomorrow. 

Hunting clubs are fairly new in the area, although we have received several notices in the mail about leasing to them.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Note to self. Do not forget to take your magnesium for a few days. Waking up from a dead sleep with a leg cramp is just to darn painful.


So painful, and it drives every bit of sleep away instantly.


----------



## painterswife

Irish Pixie said:


> So painful, and it drives every bit of sleep away instantly.


Actually, it did not stop me from going back to sleep. That is surprising. For me, the hard part is relaxing the leg right away instead of tensing and making it worse. Poor hubby was trying to figure out what was happening. I heard him ask what was wrong and I answered but maybe not very loudly. He did not hear me ( he told me this am.) What was he thinking as I am waving my leg in the air and groaning?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Irish Pixie said:


> The interested party is a hunting club, so Mr Pixie gets to walk the 95 acre wooded portion of the acreage today as well as tomorrow.


Tell them about Google Earth.
Then they can see it all in great detail without having to walk around those fields.


----------



## painterswife

Bearfootfarm said:


> Tell them about Google Earth.
> Then they can see it all in great detail without having to walk around those fields.


I don't believe that gives you an accurate feel for what is below those trees. Lots can be hidden. Springs, junk piles and more. There is no real substitute for walking the land.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> I don't believe that gives you an accurate feel for what is below those trees. Lots can be hidden. Springs, junk piles and more. There is no real substitute for walking the land.


Yup. Google earth doesn’t show anything except the tree tops. It doesn’t show the property boundary lines either.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

painterswife said:


> I don't believe that gives you an accurate feel for what is below those trees. Lots can be hidden. Springs, junk piles and more. There is no real substitute for walking the land.


There is no "real substitute" but it still allows people to view the area in great detail when it's not *convenient* to be there in person.

Tax maps can show property boundaries also.


----------



## painterswife

Bearfootfarm said:


> There is no "real substitute" but it still allows people to view the area in great detail when it's not *convenient* to be there in person.
> 
> Tax maps can show property boundaries also.


Yet, they will be there in person as IP's post said.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

painterswife said:


> Yet, they will be there in person *as IP's post said*.


It also said it was unexpected, making it an inconvenience for him.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Irish Pixie said:


> It doesn’t show the property boundary lines either.


GIS Parcel maps show those, along with all the neighbors information, which is something that would be of interest to hunters.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Yet, they will be there in person as IP's post said.


Yup, I said there was a showing today and tomorrow. Today’s group (hunting club) is either there now or will be shortly. 

I never said it was an inconvenience for Mr. Pixie.


----------



## IndyDave

Bearfootfarm said:


> There is no "real substitute" but it still allows people to view the area in great detail when it's not *convenient* to be there in person.
> 
> Tax maps can show property boundaries also.


Unless the realtor and potential buyers are all complete buffoons, it is safe to suppose that those resources have already been used.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Bearfootfarm said:


> GIS Parcel maps show those, along with all the neighbors information, which is something that would be of interest to hunters.


These people, and tomorrow’s as well want to walk the property. So Mr. Pixie is walking the property.

Google maps and other such online tools are not what the potential buyers want to see. They want to actually walk the land.


----------



## JeepHammer

Have a slow week, knocking a few things off the 8,000 line long 'Honey Do' list...
She did buy me the premium high octane coffee, I think that was a hint and a push!


----------



## painterswife

JeepHammer said:


> Have a slow week, knocking a few things off the 8,000 line long 'Honey Do' list...
> She did buy me the premium high octane coffee, I think that was a hint and a push!


Something I had not thought of. I will make sure to bring my honey a special coffee drink next time he is doing chores.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Bearfootfarm said:


> Tell them about Google Earth.
> Then they can see it all in great detail without having to walk around those fields.


I could be missing something but this sounded like a friendly suggestion rather than an argument.


----------



## JeepHammer

painterswife said:


> Something I had not thought of. I will make sure to bring my honey a special coffee drink next time he is doing chores.


At my age, I need a 'Push'.
Coffee, jump-starts the brain and kick starts the colon! 

I don't buy the 'Premium' stuff for myself, so when she stocks up I know there is something she wants.
She's mentioned a new shelf/rack for our ever growing accumulation of hand cranked kitchen & home canning equipment, and that's a multi day job, but I like the shop so it's not a big issue...

I'm not about to roof the shelter house in 100° heat with 90% humidity!


----------



## Irish Pixie

JeepHammer said:


> At my age, I need a 'Push'.
> Coffee, jump-starts the brain and kick starts the colon!


I’m going to make an iced coffee shortly. I need the push to keep up with the grandkids today.


----------



## painterswife

JeepHammer said:


> At my age, I need a 'Push'.
> Coffee, jump-starts the brain and kick starts the colon!


It does. So does the magnesium I need to take for my muscles. I have actually had to cut back on the coffee because my colon works too well.


----------



## JeepHammer

Irish Pixie said:


> I’m going to make an iced coffee shortly. I need the push to keep up with the grandkids today.


Well, I don't take drugs unless the doctor prescribed it (I still won't take most of it),
Combine that with being 60, and somewhat of a DIY fanatic, I'm not about to start Meth...

With the supercharged coffee today, I'm not sure Meth could compete! 
I've seen Meth users, and they don't get anything useful done, so I'm going with COFFEE!
No life before coffee! Damn sure no work before coffee!

I'm a cold coffee drinker too. No sense in adding heat when it's 100° outside...


----------



## crehberg

Well it's thundering and lightning...guess that means I ought to sit inside for a while...can't run too good right now. Wife wants to upgrade to a king size bed from a queen since our fur baby has decided she wants to sleep with us.

Guess who gets to move everything to make the new bed fit....see y'all later...might need someone to send me one of those TENS units!


----------



## IndyDave

I just finished lunch. I can feel the stout antibiotics taking effect so I really feel like going home and going to bed.​


----------



## Irish Pixie

IndyDave said:


> I just finished lunch. I can feel the stout antibiotics taking effect so I really feel like going home and going to bed.​


Some antibiotics can wipe you right out. I hope you feel better.


----------



## MO_cows

Heat advisory for 3 days now. DH is outside most of the time at work and he is wrung out by quitting time.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We had a heat advisory for today (103 heat index) and tomorrow is supposed to be hotter. In the immortal words of my granddaughter, "No like."


----------



## MO_cows

It's going to be an interesting weekend. I am pet sitting. Got the foxhound, a hairy, hyper terrier, and 4 beagles. Oh, and a scaredey cat hiding in the 5th wheel plus my own 100 pounder. 

DH went with a group to ATV camp. I didn't want to go because a, the heat, b, we don't have an ATV any more and would have to ride with someone and it seemed to me the seats were already full. DH's truck pulled all the machines up there. If he didn't go the logistics would get a lot harder. It might be time to put shocks on the old beast.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I think you picked the better option, dogs and air conditioning or the 9th circle of Dante's Hell? You definitely made the right choice. 

I hope the campers hydrate with lots of water.

ETA: Ya know how a group of crows is a murder, a group of finches a charm? A group of beagles should be called a calamity.


----------



## painterswife

Up since 5 am enjoying the cool air. Got 5500 steps in already. Fixing fence and spraying thistle. Had an encounter with a three year old bull moose. He is very healthy looking. Very glossy coat and much larger than I am.  He took down some of the fence in the trees right by the house. 

Now I will put a pot roast in the instant pot so that dinner will not be a chore later when we are not and tired.


----------



## Evons hubby

painterswife said:


> Up since 5 am enjoying the cool air. Got 5500 steps in already. Fixing fence and spraying thistle. Had an encounter with a three year old bull moose. He is very healthy looking. Very glossy coat and much larger than I am.  He took down some of the fence in the trees right by the house.
> 
> Now I will put a pot roast in the instant pot so that dinner will not be a chore later when we are not and tired.


Moose roast?


----------



## painterswife

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Moose roast?


While I love moose roast, I would not shoot a bull that young.


----------



## crehberg

Well, no bed shopping this weekend...watch watching nieces and nephews.... aaaaaaand that's a headache throbbing away.


----------



## painterswife

We started installing the insulated panel s in the roof of the barn. We have a system. I am the muscle and helping hand when we haul a panel up the stairs, place it on the panel lift and raise it to the right place on the ceiling. Then I go do something else until he is ready for the next one. I do offer some suggestions but I leave the final tweaking etc to him. We are both used to working on our own and referring to the person who is in charge depending on the project. That way we spend less time getting upset.


----------



## MO_cows

Irish Pixie said:


> I think you picked the better option, dogs and air conditioning or the 9th circle of Dante's Hell? You definitely made the right choice.
> 
> I hope the campers hydrate with lots of water.
> 
> ETA: Ya know how a group of crows is a murder, a group of finches a charm? A group of beagles should be called a calamity.


I sent DH a case of water, almost a full case of sports drink, and 2 gallons of sweet tea. He packed a case of beer, so hydration shouldn't be a problem. 

They already broke one of the side by sides. They forgot to grab their bacon, sausage and eggs that were staged in the garage frig. The mice got into our portable grill and nastied it up, nobody opened the case and checked it, just loaded it. Yep, glad I stayed home.

A pack of baying beagles should be called a cacophony.


----------



## JeepHammer

Today, I'm literally watching paint dry on new shelves...
It's too hot to go fishing, and the wife has more 'Honey-Do' jobs, but it's Saturday and I'm 'Busy' watching paint dry and catching up on some technical reading.

Coffee in hand, feet propped up, cool in my work room, the wife is happy about her shelves, the dog is laying here chewing on rawhide and not farting too much, life is GOOD!

I can HEAR the weeds growing in the garden, and the yard needs mowed, but today it's be cool and lazy day!


----------



## IndyDave

JeepHammer said:


> Today, I'm literally watching paint dry on new shelves...
> It's too hot to go fishing, and the wife has more 'Honey-Do' jobs, but it's Saturday and I'm 'Busy' watching paint dry and catching up on some technical reading.
> 
> Coffee in hand, feet propped up, cool in my work room, the wife is happy about her shelves, the dog is laying here chewing on rawhide and not farting too much, life is GOOD!
> 
> I can HEAR the weeds growing in the garden, and the yard needs mowed, but today it's be cool and lazy day!


I am still happy with my solution for the lawn mowing problem. I fenced the yard and let the alpacas and the calf take care of it.


----------



## JeepHammer

I think it was alpacas I was around a little in the military, if so, they spit!
So do camels...

It's a heat index over 100 out there, I'm happy indoors where it's 68.
I haven't had a truly lazy day in I don't know when, so I'm taking one.
Two or three coats of paint, at least two hours between coats, I'm pretty well good for the day!


----------



## painterswife

IndyDave said:


> I am still happy with my solution for the lawn mowing problem. I fenced the yard and let the alpacas and the calf take care of it.


Same here but horses


----------



## Irish Pixie

There was confusion over the showing on Friday, they are potential hemp farmers, not hunters. And there is something up with NY's new farm bill and funding so they can't make a decision right now. They loved the property tho.

Yesterday's showing went very well. The loved the property (walked most of it) and the barn, but thought the cabin was a bit small. We should hear something by mid week.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I went to south Texas to bring goat equipment back to Spicewood. It was way too hot, but we reduced the list of items, and I will go back in the fall for the rest. 

Due to operator error and my husband’s deafness, etc., I came close to a severe leg injury. He was on the tractor, and we were picking up a large curved piece of metal. 

He moved the tractor and dragged the metal over/up my right shin. Heavy rice farmer boots (and a friend screaming STOP STOP) saved my leg. 

We got it loaded, strapped down, and transported to the new location. 

The weather was dreadfully hot. Almost overheated. 

It’s all good now.


----------



## Cornhusker

I don't think it got to 75° yesterday, and supposed to be the same tomorrow.
We took advantage of the cool weather and got a lot of yard work caught up.
Today, I need to clean up the mower and sharpen the blades.
I helped the renters catch up their mowing. They mow with a push mower and it takes them 2 days. I did it in an hour 
Still have some push mowing and trimming to do here and then I'm done for a week.


----------



## painterswife

The chipmunks are busy. They are throwing pine cones off the trees hitting the metal fence making a big racket on the back of the property.

My back was sore this morning. Took a while to get the rigamortis at bay. Opened all the windows got the house down to 57 degrees. That should help for the rest of the day.


----------



## IndyDave

Irish Pixie said:


> There was confusion over the showing on Friday, they are potential hemp farmers, not hunters. And there is something up with NY's new farm bill and funding so they can't make a decision right now. They loved the property tho.
> 
> Yesterday's showing went very well. The loved the property (walked most of it) and the barn, but thought the cabin was a bit small. We should hear something by mid week.


Hopefully you hear good news!


----------



## IndyDave

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I went to south Texas to bring goat equipment back to Spicewood. It was way too hot, but we reduced the list of items, and I will go back in the fall for the rest.
> 
> Due to operator error and my husband’s deafness, etc., I came close to a severe leg injury. He was on the tractor, and we were picking up a large curved piece of metal.
> 
> He moved the tractor and dragged the metal over/up my right shin. Heavy rice farmer boots (and a friend screaming STOP STOP) saved my leg.
> 
> We got it loaded, strapped down, and transported to the new location.
> 
> The weather was dreadfully hot. Almost overheated.
> 
> It’s all good now.
> 
> View attachment 78306


Thank goodness you dodged calamity!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today will be rainy, but much cooler and lower humidity, and is a phone call/paperwork day. A grey day overall.


----------



## Cornhusker

Saturday and Sunday topped out in the mid 70s, and today should be the same, then back to mid 80s and low 90s for a while.
At least the nights will be in the 50s and 60s. My son tells me where he lives, they feel good about if the temps go in the 80s at night. Supposed to be 108° there today 
I mowed Saturday, and got the old push mower out and mowed the dog pen and a couple areas my big mower can't go.
Yesterday, I put the mower on the ramp, cleaned under the deck and pulled the blades and sharpened them.
The blades are just about shot after only 24 hours of use, I blame that on the rental place, sticks and stumps and all kinds of stuff, but it's a lot better than it used to be.
Aside from that, the dog and I took a nice nap in my recliner in front of the window with a nice cool breeze coming in.
We watched Mary Poppins Returns last night, wasn't too bad I guess.


----------



## MO_cows

The first heat wave has broken, we get a few days of perfect summer weather in the 80s before the heat builds back in.

Picking up cabinets and water heater for the she shed tonight. If only we had the sheetrock on and ready to install them. Now we get to make room for them in the barn and move them again later.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Our cool front brought the morning temperature down to 79, and it’s only going to 91 today.


----------



## Cornhusker

It was 56° on my way to work this morning, supposed to get up to 85° today.
They are starting wheat harvest finally, just a little here and there.
Most of them haven't even made a test cut, but I think a lot of the custom harvesters moved on. They don't make any money sitting around waiting for wheat to be ready.
The corn is catching up, peas look good and the millet is coming along.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was 72 yesterday, but rainy and still a bit humid, today will be 77 and cloudy. No humidity. Sunny, gorgeous, high 70s/mid 50s for the rest of the week and the weekend. Happy happy joy joy.

Today is date lunch, errands, the weekly trip to Lowe's (it should go to monthly after this), and grocery shopping. We're trying to eat out of the freezer and pantry, so it's basically picking up fresh veggies. I'm driving. 

Mr. Pixie has requested ribeyes for supper.

We have a date night planned for Sunday. The kinda local drive-in is showing The Lion King and Avengers: Endgame.


----------



## [email protected]

"drive in" we had one a long time ago. 
Target is sitting where it was..
then about ten years ago someone built one kind of at the edge of the populated area of a nearby town. It lasted two summers and then they quit..
just can't compete with the modern world..
we don't have any drive in root beer stands anymore either.. In the day there were five in this area..


----------



## [email protected]

"drive in" we had one a long time ago. 
Target is sitting where it was..
then about ten years ago someone built one kind of at the edge of the populated area of a nearby town. It lasted two summers and then they quit..
just can't compete with the modern world..
we don't have any drive in root beer stands anymore either.. In the day there were five in this area..


----------



## IndyDave

[email protected] said:


> "drive in" we had one a long time ago.
> Target is sitting where it was..
> then about ten years ago someone built one kind of at the edge of the populated area of a nearby town. It lasted two summers and then they quit..
> just can't compete with the modern world..
> we don't have any drive in root beer stands anymore either.. In the day there were five in this area..


The world has indeed changed. At the time of your youth, a person could not have fathomed a day when people would have been screen-watching couch potatoes who never go anywhere.


----------



## muleskinner2

The contractor has poured the pad for my house, thirty by forty. I will be putting up a prefab metal building, then frame and insulation inside. I hope to be living in it by November.

I wish I was smart enough to post pictures.


----------



## painterswife

muleskinner2 said:


> The contractor has poured the pad for my horse, thirty by forty. I will be putting up a prefab metal building, then frame and insulation inside. I hope to be living in it by November.
> 
> I wish I was smart enough to post pictures.


That is exciting.


----------



## muleskinner2

I just dug the pit for a new outhouse, out behind the hay barn. Seems like I always need to go while I am doing chores. I built the outhouse on skids, and drug it into place yesterday.


----------



## [email protected]

I could never figure out why we had to dig the outhouse hole almost as wide and long as the outhouse itself.
there was no way it would ever get filled up.
maybe it was just to keep us kids busy ..


----------



## Evons hubby

[email protected] said:


> I could never figure out why we had to dig the outhouse hole almost as wide and long as the outhouse itself.
> there was no way it would ever get filled up.
> maybe it was just to keep us kids busy ..


That was why, so it would never get filled up. You be surprised how quick they fill up, corn cobs do not disappear instantly!


----------



## MO_cows

Poor DH, still at work. He starts at 7 am. Took off at noon to go pick up cabinets, then before he could get home with them he got called back in and still there at 9:30 pm. His one worker bee quit, new hire hasn't started yet, they are killing him. He has 5 weeks built up in comp time but every time he tries to take some, like today, something comes up. If they were paying overtime instead of this mythical comp time there would be a lot less "emergencies". I might have to show up at next council meeting and make a stink.


----------



## muleskinner2

We don't use corn cobs, sears catalog and monkey wards only. And I don't throw paper down the hole. I carry it back to the house, and after reading it, I use it to start fires in the kitchen stove. Just because I use an outhouse doesn't mean I am a hick.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Poor DH, still at work. He starts at 7 am. Took off at noon to go pick up cabinets, then before he could get home with them he got called back in and still there at 9:30 pm. His one worker bee quit, new hire hasn't started yet, they are killing him. He has 5 weeks built up in comp time but every time he tries to take some, like today, something comes up. If they were paying overtime instead of this mythical comp time there would be a lot less "emergencies". I might have to show up at next council meeting and make a stink.


Mr. Pixie has worked 30+ hours of overtime in the last two weeks due to inept scheduling. Sunday he had to work an 8 hour shift as an RN and pass meds, which he hasn't done in over two years. There was an issue. I suggested from now on he mandate an RN, nurses can't be mandated in NY without an emergency and there is a $5K fine for each instance. Couple times and there will be better scheduling. It won't be much better in August, the other nurse administrator on his shift has the entire month off for vacation, but at least that is his job. And he's paid for the overtime...

I hope they ease up on your DH.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Absolutely beautiful morning- it was 52 when I got up, so I ran the house fan to bring in the fresh air. It's 63 in here, I'm wearing a hoodie, and the cat is trying to lay on the router because it's warm. 

Today will be spent catching up on the things I didn't get done because Mr. Pixie was home the last two days. He needed to rest and be a bit pampered from all the overtime.


----------



## Cornhusker

56 here this morning.
I run a window fan in the bedroom, and it was almost chilly in there when I woke up this morning, but it makes for good sleeping weather.
My knee keeps waking me up, I guess I'm going to have to go back to the doc.
I've already spent over $2,000 on it and that was just a doctor's appointment and PT.
Should be hitting my deductible here pretty soon.
It's not getting better by itself, I guess that happens when you get older. It's getting to where my whole leg hurts, from my toes to my hip. Ice seems to help, but who has time to sit around with an ice pack?
Our company came back yesterday, and I'm not sure how long she'll be there this time.


----------



## crehberg

Gotta get to mowing grass while we're having a quick "cool" snap....but by golly I just want to go wander in the woods. Oh well, work awaits!

Y'all be safe out there and keep it between the lines!


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Gotta get to mowing grass while we're having a quick "cool" snap....but by golly I just want to go wander in the woods. Oh well, work awaits!
> 
> Y'all be safe out there and keep it between the lines!


When Jimmy Buffet's Margaritaville first came out, it was "Keep it between the navigational beacons." Dang. That was released in 1977 while I was in high school. 

Have you had an app't with the neurologist regarding the MRI?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Another wonderfully cool morning (50) and I let the fresh air in again. It's supposed to warm up today and tonight, no rain in the forecast until next week tho.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> When Jimmy Buffet's Margaritaville first came out, it was "Keep it between the navigational beacons." Dang. That was released in 1977 while I was in high school.
> 
> Have you had an app't with the neurologist regarding the MRI?


IP, I'm still fighting with the Dr's office. First, they said they hadn't received the scan, now they're saying the Dr hasn't had a chance to look at it yet. What they don't know is they have until Monday at 9 to let me know something...I've cleared my schedule to go sit in the office until I get some kind of answer...my patience is wearing thin!

Thanks for checking up on me IP!


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> IP, I'm still fighting with the Dr's office. First, they said they hadn't received the scan, now they're saying the Dr hasn't had a chance to look at it yet. What they don't know is they have until Monday at 9 to let me know something...I've cleared my schedule to go sit in the office until I get some kind of answer...my patience is wearing thin!
> 
> Thanks for checking up on me IP!


Good. Sometimes you have to stand up for yourself.

ETA: Just so you know, legally you own your medical information, but they own the paper it's printed on and can charge a per page fee.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We have another showing on the house tonight, these people are only interested in the house, barn, and five acres but the hemp farmers are only interested in the 108 acres. We really don't want to split the property, but if the two transactions can be closed together we'll do it. 

Last weekend's potential buyer has been calling the agent and town offices daily to find out about codes and permits for the things he wants to do to the property. He needs to make an offer.

Mr. Pixie had four more hours of OT last night. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Cornhusker

After work today, my sister and I are going to a memorial service for my mom's cousin.
I don't really want to go, I hate those things, but it might be the only chance we'll have to meet our cousins on that branch.
None of us are getting any younger.
A side note about Mom's cousin. Lois was the daughter of my grandma's sister, "Aunt Helen", she and Grandma were very close.
My mom was born on September 7th 1940, and Lois was born 2 days later on the 9th, so they were very close growing up as neither one had a sister.
One night My dad and a guy named Eddie were driving around killing time when they came across 2 pretty girls walking and offered them a ride.
Mom and Dad, and Lois and Eddie all married in 1958.
Mom and Dad were married 42 years until my dad died, and Lois and Eddie were married 52 years until Eddie died.
After Lois, there's just one of Mom's cousins left, then we'll be the oldest generation.
That's my boring story for the day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

My brother, two cousins, and I are the oldest generation. We've already lost a cousin.


----------



## painterswife

Hubby is off to the lumber store for 2by material and osb for the last of the framing of walls in the barn. I am staying home.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> We have another showing on the house tonight, these people are only interested in the house, barn, and five acres but the hemp farmers are only interested in the 108 acres. We really don't want to split the property, but if the two transactions can be closed together we'll do it.
> 
> Last weekend's potential buyer has been calling the agent and town offices daily to find out about codes and permits for the things he wants to do to the property. He needs to make an offer.
> 
> Mr. Pixie had four more hours of OT last night. This is getting ridiculous.


IP, I know you're ready to get through the process...it's a royal pain... fingers crossed...


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> IP, I know you're ready to get through the process...it's a royal pain... fingers crossed...


Thank you. Did you get any answers from the neuro's office?


----------



## Irish Pixie

The birds are insane here this morning. There's a mourning dove on the chimney above my office window, and even tho it's closed I can hear it's sad coo. There are a pair that like to hang out on the roof of the barn. 

I usually limit the barn swallows to one nest of babies a year by knocking down the nests after the first fledglings have learned to fly. I didn't this year, and there is a crazy amount of them. The newest fledglings are flying like pros, and I think there are 25-30 swallows doing aerial acrobats out there right now. I see them out the sun porch windows. We don't have many mosquitoes or other bugs, the swallows are bug eating machines. They'll migrate back to Central American in a week or two. 

Today we're going to do a bit of shopping, the 5 lb (yes, she lost weight) guard dog that wears a sweater needs a smaller harness, we need fresh veggies, we have to return the cans/bottles for the deposit. Not super fun stuff, but we'll listen to music and enjoy each other's company. Tonight we'll probably sit on the porch downstairs, have a few cocktails, listen to more music, and watch the lightening bugs.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you. Did you get any answers from the neuro's office?


Nope... going to camp out Monday morning if all goes according to plan!


----------



## muleskinner2

I did a load of laundry this morning, hung them on the line and came in the house. As I am turning on the computer I am looking out the window. One of my mules "Skeeter" walks up ducks his head and walks down the entire line of clothes. I run to the door and holler at him, as he trots off with his head in the air looking over his right shoulder.


----------



## painterswife

muleskinner2 said:


> I did a load of laundry this morning, hung them on the line and came in the house. As I am turning on the computer I am looking out the window. One of my mules "Skeeter" walks up ducks his head and walks down the entire line of clothes. I run to the door and holler at him, as he trots off with his head in the air looking over his right shoulder.


How did the week go with the new worker?


----------



## muleskinner2

painterswife said:


> How did the week go with the new worker?


Thank god it rained every afternoon. So I only had to keep up half a day at a time. Supposed to be no chance of rain tomorrow, so we will be hauling three tons of hay. I'll let him unload it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Busy day today. This morning we have two open houses to check out, it's hard to get an idea of a layout with still pics. We'll probably end up at brunch, hopefully one with bottomless mimosas. Mr. Pixie will be DD. 

Back home for the afternoon, buy lots of snacks we don't usually allow ourselves, and to the drive-in tonight to see The Lion King and Avenger: Endgame. We'll get home about 3 am and the dogs will wake up at 6:30 on the dot. Tomorrow will be a long day. 

I hope most of you have a truly wonderful day.


----------



## Cornhusker

I may mow today, although it hasn't grown a lot since last weekend.
I'ts rained 3 times since I mowed and the grass and weeds still don't appear much taller, just a little unkempt.
It's still kinda we though, so it'll be later today before I have to decide.
I've got plenty of other things that need doing, then early to bed so I can roll out at 4:00 tomorrow morning and start my week again.


----------



## painterswife

Going to bring the horses in off the pasture and then we will put up some more insulation panels in the barn. Cooled off nicely last night after a heck of a storm and we are going to capitalize on that.


----------



## IndyDave

Irish Pixie said:


> Busy day today. This morning we have two open houses to check out, it's hard to get an idea of a layout with still pics. We'll probably end up at brunch, hopefully one with bottomless mimosas. Mr. Pixie will be DD.
> 
> Back home for the afternoon, buy lots of snacks we don't usually allow ourselves, and to the drive-in tonight to see The Lion King and Avenger: Endgame. We'll get home about 3 am and the dogs will wake up at 6:30 on the dot. Tomorrow will be a long day.
> 
> I hope most of you have a truly wonderful day.


You have my best wished for an aggressive buyer with a fully-charged checkbook set on "spend"! (As I entertain a picture in my mind based on Captain Kirk holding his phaser in the "taking care of business" frame of mind)


----------



## Irish Pixie

The first house, which we thought we'd love, was horrible. Just horrible. And way over priced. The second house which I didn't think Mr. Pixie would like due to a smallish driveway and garage, charmed us both. We have more to look at, but I could easily live in the second house.

We're not overly fussy, we need at least two bedrooms, a bath and half if there are two floors, central air (or the ability to put it in), a good kitchen, outdoor living space and a place to garden, and a dishwasher (or a spot to put it in).


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> Busy day today. This morning we have two open houses to check out, it's hard to get an idea of a layout with still pics. We'll probably end up at brunch, hopefully one with bottomless mimosas. Mr. Pixie will be DD.
> 
> Back home for the afternoon, buy lots of snacks we don't usually allow ourselves, and to the drive-in tonight to see The Lion King and Avenger: Endgame. We'll get home about 3 am and the dogs will wake up at 6:30 on the dot. Tomorrow will be a long day.
> 
> I hope most of you have a truly wonderful day.


We're in upstate NY so pump the brakes, severe thunderstorm watches/warnings. So it will be Netflix and chill until the WiFi goes out, and then onto the DVR list. 

We're so bummed, only one more episode of Stranger Things... We did drag it out 28 days. But just dang. I don't even want to watch it.


----------



## muleskinner2

I may have mentioned that I built a new outhouse a few days ago. I don't think I mentioned that I built a rifle rack to the right of the seat and a book shelf to the left. This morning while doing chores I got my first call of the day. So I put down my hay fork and walked around behind the barn. My most resent copys of American Frontiersman and The Backwoodsman were laying on the ground and showed signs of having been gone through page by page. Now, I don't want to point any fingers, but there were fresh mule tracks all around both magazines. I may have to put a door on the outhouse.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We took the weekend off and now I have to pay for it. Today will be spent picking up the house, putting away a metic ton of laundry, ironing, and I have to at least vacuum the floors. Mr. Pixie is working evenings tonight, and days on Tuesday and Wednesday because he has RN continuing education. I have to watch the grands tomorrow night and all day Wednesday, our daughter has RN continuing education. It's going to be a busy week.


----------



## Oregon1986

muleskinner2 said:


> I did a load of laundry this morning, hung them on the line and came in the house. As I am turning on the computer I am looking out the window. One of my mules "Skeeter" walks up ducks his head and walks down the entire line of clothes. I run to the door and holler at him, as he trots off with his head in the air looking over his right shoulder.


That is pretty funny


----------



## IndyDave

Irish Pixie said:


> We took the weekend off and now I have to pay for it. Today will be spent picking up the house, putting away a metic ton of laundry, ironing, and I have to at least vacuum the floors. Mr. Pixie is working evenings tonight, and days on Tuesday and Wednesday because he has RN continuing education. I have to watch the grands tomorrow night and all day Wednesday, our daughter has RN continuing education. It's going to be a busy week.


The joy of life--if it were easy, someone else would already have done it!


----------



## happy hermits

We had Christmas in july celebration yesterday because we were all sick for Christmas . It was a blast fondue ( I was out voted)We had five fondue pots and so much food. This morning I ate fruitcake with my coffee. I often have fruitcake because I make my own the way I like it wrap it in a cheesecloth soaked in booze and saran wrap and keep in the fridge .Any ways I have cheese dripping and laundry in the washer and tonight am going to cook pasta and eat on the fondue goodies.


----------



## crehberg

Welp my camp out at the Dr went well. Though he did say he saw a few small abnormalities, he believes it is no cause for concern as of yet. We are ruling out MS for the time being, and instead adjusting my meds to see if the tremors can be stopped. I'm scheduled in a month for a recheck along with more physical tests. The Dr did say some of my symptoms, at least in his opinion, are mimicking early onset Parkinson's...but he isn't willing to jump on that bandwagon until we've exhausted all other options.

I agree.

Fingers crossed for good results here soon. This has been going on since January and has been affecting my life more and more. Not whining, I am definitely still blessed beyond measure!


----------



## painterswife

Well, I am wishing for good progress.


----------



## painterswife

Each insulation panel that goes up in the barn loft makes me happy. We are still in the working it out stage. Making sure it fits right and looks like we want it to. Each time another panel goes up I see more of how the room will look. It will be close to 24 x27 when it is done. It has north-facing windows. That will be perfect for my husband and his artwork. Plenty of room for built-in cabinets and a couple of sofas.

When it is done my husband will use it as his art studio and his current art studio will become the guest cabin.


----------



## painterswife

Thunder and lightning every night for the last several days. Some rain but mostly noise that keeps waking me up. More insulation panels installed in the barn. It is a workout in itself just getting them up the stairs and onto the panel lift.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Welp my camp out at the Dr went well. Though he did say he saw a few small abnormalities, he believes it is no cause for concern as of yet. We are ruling out MS for the time being, and instead adjusting my meds to see if the tremors can be stopped. I'm scheduled in a month for a recheck along with more physical tests. The Dr did say some of my symptoms, at least in his opinion, are mimicking early onset Parkinson's...but he isn't willing to jump on that bandwagon until we've exhausted all other options.
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Fingers crossed for good results here soon. This has been going on since January and has been affecting my life more and more. Not whining, I am definitely still blessed beyond measure!


It's a bit of relief for you and your family. The tremors and other symptoms could be transient, so don't "borrow worry" as my grandma used to say. 

Fingers (and toes) crossed for you.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have to catch up on stuff here, and I'm heading to watch the grands tonight and tomorrow. I'll be back tomorrow evening. 

It's going to be warm, humid, with scattered thunderstorms all day, but I'm hoping the grands can play in the pool. I just wish I had a quarter of their energy.


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> Welp my camp out at the Dr went well. Though he did say he saw a few small abnormalities, he believes it is no cause for concern as of yet. We are ruling out MS for the time being, and instead adjusting my meds to see if the tremors can be stopped. I'm scheduled in a month for a recheck along with more physical tests. The Dr did say some of my symptoms, at least in his opinion, are mimicking early onset Parkinson's...but he isn't willing to jump on that bandwagon until we've exhausted all other options.
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Fingers crossed for good results here soon. This has been going on since January and has been affecting my life more and more. Not whining, I am definitely still blessed beyond measure!


Early onset Parkinsons? You are still a baby! I hope your tremors disapear soon


----------



## painterswife

The cows on the forest are running all around my neighbors property because they don't bother to fix fences. Lots of cow patties. My dog loves them. Loves to roll in them. I need more dog shampoo.


----------



## happy hermits

Today is my daughters birthday so will be making chicken parm and dump cake . It is cheese day I think their are green beans to pick . their are six rows what was I thinking also I have fennal,celery , red onions ,garlic scapes,wild mushrooms to freeze.It is going to rain you can feel it . I am going to put in my dr hook cd and get a quart of ice water and crank it out in the kitchen. I had heart failure and dropsy this morning dropped my butt and did not have the heart tp pick it up.


----------



## crehberg

Waiting on Mom's horse hay for the winter to be delivered. Was going to do some stuff around the house while I was here...but by golly it's just too dang hot!


----------



## Cornhusker

Went to town yesterday.
I was going to go to my daughter's house and see the grandkids, but my daughter texted me and told me she was really sick, but the kids were at Grandma's if I wanted to go see them.
As it turned out, I ran into them at the grocery store, and the kids didn't seem much interested in hanging out with me, so I just let it go.
Dropped a trailer tire off to get fixed, and they wound up putting a tube in it.
Cost over $30 just to get that done, plus I got gas so I dropped $81 there, and $160 at the grocery store.
Spent another $65 at the hardware store for dog food, a tube of grease, some Seven powder and blue shop towels.
then, as long as I was in town, I had to pick up some beer, rum and cigarettes for other people to the tune of $71
It's no wonder my paycheck doesn't go far enough.


----------



## emdeengee

We have a very detailed budget. It is a distribution sheet that assigns money to different categories based on each net income. The second part of the sheet is where I record and subtract the expenses. Each section adds and subtracts with each entry. Shocking. Staying out of the stores saves money but only until you do have to go in to buy what you need.

We have never had such a bumper crop of green beans. Just incredible. And more coming. Hardly any tomatoes though.

The wild berries are also just incredible as have been the wild mushrooms. Lots of bear action on the berries which means they get first pick. We have to fight the squirrels for the mushrooms. I do not recall ever seeing squirrels go after mushrooms when we lived down south.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I've been having an awful time with pain and stiffness in my back/hips, and now the muscles are involved. I've been using the TENS unit on several areas, and starting gentle stretching yesterday and again this morning. I think both are helping.

I have cleaning and such to catch up on today. I caught up the paperwork yesterday. 

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## IndyDave

Irish Pixie said:


> I've been having an awful time with pain and stiffness in my back/hips, and now the muscles are involved. I've been using the TENS unit on several areas, and starting gentle stretching yesterday and again this morning. I think both are helping.
> 
> I have cleaning and such to catch up on today. I caught up the paperwork yesterday.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## newfieannie

yes I hope you do also IP.

itès blistering here again today. my son was in early and got his weekly food and took off home before the heat hit. he just cant take it at all certainly not as well as I can. after he left I painted basement wall in back and part of front.ièll get to the rest later tonight when the sun is gone from front.

wont have to water tonight after the thunderstorms last night. it was coming down so hard it went over the eavestrough. im pretty well caught up now. if my bro decides to visit I can do the rest in fall like clean out 2 sheds. hopefully it will be cooler for working then.


----------



## painterswife

Insulation and more insulation. I spent my afternoon installing batt insulation on the north wall. Need to do the last in the morning when it is cooler.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Today, I built a small cover for the electric fence charger for the neighbor's goat pen. The charger is covered, the electric connection is covered, and there's now a cut off switch that's easy for the children to operate.

Then, I had a session with the BEST energy healer I've ever met. I feel much better.


----------



## painterswife

Tried to sleep in but my mare decided she needed out on the pasture. So I had my coffee got the rest of the insulation done the north wall. I won't have to do any more batt insulation for a while. Today we're going to finish putting the insulation panels on the lid and then we get to start on the walls.


----------



## ydderf

Itchy itchy job. I'm sure there will be much joy when the job is completed.


----------



## painterswife

ydderf said:


> Itchy itchy job. I'm sure there will be much joy when the job is completed.


Yes, the itchy part is done. The rest is foam panels backed with osb. 4 panels left on the ceiling to do and the hard part is done. The we will frame a few walls install panels on the wall and floor and we will be ready to run the electrical and install the minisplit.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I talked to the Alabama Pixies a bit ago via FaceTime. They are having a problem finding healthy, not fried or cooked in grease food in Alabama. They're far enough inland that the seafood isn't super fresh, and while the BBQ is delicious, they can't live on it. On the plus side, the Air Force base's gym is wonderful. 

She's excited, we all are, about her homecoming at the end of the month. She's kinda excited about the state fair, although she has flashbacks of staying in the 4H Hilton (dorms with many, many bunk beds) when she was showing horses. We will all have fun, and laugh all the time.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Irish Pixie said:


> They are having a problem finding healthy, not fried or cooked in grease food in Alabama.


Have them try a grocery store.


----------



## Mish

Irish Pixie said:


> I talked to the Alabama Pixies a bit ago via FaceTime. They are having a problem finding healthy, not fried or cooked in grease food in Alabama. They're far enough inland that the seafood isn't super fresh, and while the BBQ is delicious, they can't live on it. On the plus side, the Air Force base's gym is wonderful.
> 
> She's excited, we all are, about her homecoming at the end of the month. She's kinda excited about the state fair, although she has flashbacks of staying in the 4H Hilton (dorms with many, many bunk beds) when she was showing horses. We will all have fun, and laugh all the time.


They're near Montgomery if I remember correctly? (if not, disregard) There are some Whole Foods and such around. I don't really remember any east/west coast-style health food restaurants around there because that's not what I'm eating when I visit (lol) but I'm sure there are, just might take some looking.

I'd ask my sister for you but she's an Ohio hillbilly married to an Oklahoma good ole boy, health food as such isn't really their deal. Unless you consider hunting/fishing up a lot of your own meat and cooking it healthy, which I kind of do. 

They'll find something, I'm sure. Or they'll realize resistance is futile and be assimilated


----------



## Irish Pixie

She's used to San Diego and the plethora of food choices, and there isn't much in Montgomery, AL. They found a good butcher shop and have been grilling on charcoal (which they love) at home. They do have a backyard now, which they (and the puppers) are enjoying.

They found the Whole Foods and a couple farmers markets, but it's just not San Diego. She ends nearly every since with "it's only for a year." I feel bad for her, but she'll be here for a week at the end of the month, and she's going to Disney World for a week at the beginning of December with the NY Pixies. We're still trying to meet them in New Orleans in February, that's up in the air tho. She's tough, she'll deal with the restaurants.


----------



## Mish

Irish Pixie said:


> She's used to San Diego and the plethora of food choices, and there isn't much in Montgomery, AL. They found a good butcher shop and have been grilling on charcoal (which they love) at home. They do have a backyard now, which they (and the puppers) are enjoying.
> 
> They found the Whole Foods and a couple farmers markets, but it's just not San Diego. She ends nearly every since with "it's only for a year." I feel bad for her, but she'll be here for a week at the end of the month, and she's going to Disney World for a week at the beginning of December with the NY Pixies. We're still trying to meet them in New Orleans in February, that's up in the air tho. She's tough, she'll deal with the restaurants.


Yep, you can do anything for a year. Sounds like San Diego spoiled them, I can see how that can happen...pretty much anything you want you can find here. Except I still haven't found a single restaurant in the state of California that can cook sausage biscuits and gravy right. My eternal stupid quest lol

My sister moved out there after a few years in the Sacramento area and complained non-stop for the longest time about how she couldn't find any decent Mexican or Chinese restaurants (don't even get her started on sushi). Moving around can cause culinary culture shock for sure. 

Sounds like you guys have some excellent plans upcoming, how fun!


----------



## po boy

Irish Pixie said:


> She's used to San Diego and the plethora of food choices, and there isn't much in Montgomery, AL. They found a good butcher shop and have been grilling on charcoal (which they love) at home. They do have a backyard now, which they (and the puppers) are enjoying.
> 
> They found the Whole Foods and a couple farmers markets, but it's just not San Diego. She ends nearly every since with "it's only for a year." I feel bad for her, but she'll be here for a week at the end of the month, and she's going to Disney World for a week at the beginning of December with the NY Pixies. We're still trying to meet them in New Orleans in February, that's up in the air tho. She's tough, she'll deal with the restaurants.


My brother has lived there for a couple hundred years (a little older than I am) and he should know some good places. I have sent him an email and will let u know.


----------



## Irish Pixie

po boy said:


> My brother has lived there for a couple hundred years (a little older than I am) and he should know some good places. I have sent him an email and will let u know.


Thank you.


----------



## po boy

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you.


There are several restaurants in Cloverdale and downtown that are a bit upscale but have a variety of non-fried food. If they haven’t already, they should get to know Cloverdale. Two sections of restaurants, nice parks, and the Capri theatre which is the membership cinema we belong to. They have good films that may not come to the big multiplexes.

The SOS Oyster Bar is kind of a local institution. It’s a little out of downtown on the river. It’s very popular. They frequently have traveling jazz musicians on Sunday afternoons. They sell oysters by the bucket full. They must get them everyday.

Wife’s herb group is called the Alabama Herb Society. It is on Facebook and has a website.


SOS Oyster Bar


Vintage Year


Wintzell’s Oyster House Small chain with location in Montgomery


Jubilee Seafood


Derk’s Filet and Vine


El Rey Burrito


Midtown Pizza Kitchen Prattville location, only a few miles N. of Montgomery... Link for Montgomery location will not open


Tomatinos Pizza


Mediterranean Café/ Alloz Express Place just opened and the owner is from NY article

He has dined at SOS, Wintzells and the Pizza Places..

Hope this helps


----------



## Irish Pixie

Thank you so much, po boy. I've already sent her the list. I'd love to go to both SOS Oyster Bar and Vintage Year, and El Rey looks fun. Your thoughtfulness is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Here's a list of 400 places to eat:
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g30712-Montgomery_Alabama.html


----------



## MO_cows

Unnvited guest at the Margarita bar.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

He won’t drink much.


----------



## painterswife

5 am in the dark. Tracking my dog as he does a runner trying to get to the house of a new dog a mile away. Luckily the GPs collar he is wearing allowed me to head him off in the car before he got to a section that would make me drive a few miles down the highway to get back into the hills where he would end up. Not a great way to start the day.


----------



## Elevenpoint

painterswife said:


> 5 am in the dark. Tracking my dog as he does a runner trying to get to the house of a new dog a mile away. Luckily the GPs collar he is wearing allowed me to head him off in the car before he got to a section that would make me drive a few miles down the highway to get back into the hills where he would end up. Not a great way to start the day.


June the beagle pup escaped one morning last week and I chased her through the woods at 6am as I was ready to leave for work.
GPS collar sounds good but if she gets a bit bigger she won't fit through the welded wire fence.


----------



## Oregon1986

This is just my little rant for this morning.....WHY does good insurance have to be so outrageous? They make it completely unaffordable for most. Also why is it with many insurances you have to be a diabetic to qualify for any kind of help weight loss wise? I'm not asking for something for free, i'm just asking for someone to approve a dang surgery and i'll gladly set up payment plans. Little back story... I've had two c-sections, 2 umbilical hernia surgeries, gall bladder surgery and tubal all in a ten year stretch which has left me with a poop ton of scar tissue and loose skin. On top of that I lost almost 90 lbs so all that extra skin is still there. Well this causes a lot of pain and also extra weight that i don't need. Thing is most insurances have all these restrictions and things you must have in order to qualify. Shouldn't it be a good thing that I don't have diabetes or high blood pressure? Why should i be punished for other then being chunky,being pretty dang healthy


----------



## crehberg

Waiting on a call back from the parts house...need a new ignition module (I guess that's what it's called now, it ain't a "coil" or a "mag" like before) for my new to me push mower. Never fails something breaks when you're in a hurry. Oh well!

Anybody else ready for a nap?


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> Waiting on a call back from the parts house...need a new ignition module (I guess that's what it's called now, it ain't a "coil" or a "mag" like before) for my new to me push mower. Never fails something breaks when you're in a hurry. Oh well!
> 
> Anybody else ready for a nap?


Yes a nap would be nice! Too bad the kids will never let that happen,lol


----------



## po boy

crehberg said:


> Waiting on a call back from the parts house...need a new ignition module (I guess that's what it's called now, it ain't a "coil" or a "mag" like before) for my new to me push mower. Never fails something breaks when you're in a hurry. Oh well!
> 
> Anybody else ready for a nap?


I was up at 2:30, just got through removing the top, sides and two heavy tile shelves from steel gazebo damaged in a storm a few months a go. The roof support on one side is bent, I need to square it up and then convert it to a small greenhouse.
As for a nap, for me I can only doze (sp?) for a few minutes if I am lucky.


----------



## newfieannie

one thing I could never do, have naps in the daytime. everyone who comes to visit does. I just go out in my garden while they are napping.

I was up early also. cleaning out my kitchen cupboards etc. throwing out stuff I don't need in the box for VV. cleaned out my fridge also. I might start at my shed. the one that's in the shade. no going on the streets today. it's our natal day and there are parades and whatnot going on out there. been on all weekend actually. I haven't been out since Wednesday. i'll watch the fireworks tonight from the dining room window. that's as close as I want to get to it.so much traffic to try to get through.~Georgia


----------



## happy hermits

I sat down this morning and fell asleep with coffee in my hand. It was nice but now I am behind dang it. I am making ricotta cheese as I type I froze some berries we got on sale to save them up to make pie filling. I have beans to pick and can I have cabbage to blanch and freeze and sugar snap peas with wild mushrooms. My husband is butchering a goat and five rabbits right now so will need to take care of that tomarrow. We went and got corn today from a farm that grows and sells sweet corn it is seconds . Now the race is on see how much corn you can process before it gets nasty we have it in the cold room in big paper bags tic toc. There is about 15 to 20 bushels two bucks a bag.


----------



## Cornhusker

I've had a busy weekend.
My daughter was hospitalized for pneumonia and possible sepsis on Friday, so I took off work and headed to town to see how she was doing.
Saturday morning, her mom called before 5:00 am (in tears) to tell me they were transferring Brittany to Scottsbluff hospital because her right lung partially collapsed and they found nodes on the X-ray, so I got dressed, brushed my teeth and headed for town.
I was there maybe a half hour when the ambulance finally showed up to transfer her.
I didn't go to the Bluffs that day, there was a lot going on and she wouldn't be settled in but went up Sunday and yesterday.
They put a camera in her lung and vacuumed out the nodes which they believe to just be a mucus plug that had that lung blocked, but they sent some off to be tested anyway.
They have her in PCU, and getting in there the first time is like getting into Cheyenne Mountain.
She feels pretty good most of the time, but every morning her temperature shoots up. Yesterday it was 103.9
They have her on 4 different antibiotics and still can't seem to kick the infection.
She is trying to keep her spirits up, but it's hard locked away in a dismal room.
Her mom has been with her the whole time, only leaving to get a shower at a friend's place or getting a bite to eat.
She'll have to go 24 hours without a fever before they will put her in a regular room outside PCU.
She did get to see her kids yesterday, first time since Friday, so that helped I think.
I'll probably head up there after work, it's an hour and a half each way, but it goes pretty quick.
If you could send a prayer of positive thoughts, it'd be appreciated.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I can definitely send positive thoughts for your daughter, you and your entire family as well. 

It's scary how quickly pneumonia can turn septic. I have a Facebook friend that recently went through the same thing, and she was several different antibiotics as well. She's fine now.


----------



## happy hermits

My prayers are with you and your family. How stressed you must be when it is our kids it brings it to another level.


----------



## Mish

Cornhusker, you, your daughter and your family are in my thoughts. I'm sorry she's having to go through this, and her mom and dad.


----------



## MO_cows

Cornhusker, sorry your daughter is having such a tough time!


----------



## crehberg

CH, I'm so sorry. Definitely will send up an extra one for y'all!


----------



## painterswife

CornHusker, I hope there is good news about your daughter. 

Hopefully the new metal siding arrives for the barn today. That will be a job and a half. The ceiling is all insulated and today we start on the floor. It will also be covered in insulated foam panels with an OSB layer on top. Like my husband often says, " it will be like a cooler when all the insulation is installed".


----------



## Cornhusker

The hospital couldn't get any IVs into my daughter, they kept blowing out or something (I'm not real sure of some of the terminology). Apparently they've pumped too much stuff into her and they need to let the veins rest?
Anyway, she was able to go 24 hours without a temperature spike so they let her go.
She has to follow up with the local Dr. tomorrow and every few days for a while, and she has some kind of breathing treatment every 4 hours.
She is coughing a lot which I guess is what they want her to do, but her ribs and neck are sore and she has a headache from it.
I think she's feeling worse but actually doing better.
I will probably go to town and check on her tomorrow.
Thanks for the thoughts and prayers, hopefully she's on the uphill swing.


----------



## Cornhusker

Oh, I forgot to mention, they decided it started with the "adenovirus" which can cause pinkeye, bronchitis, pneumonia are some other things.


----------



## crehberg

Fingers crossed she's on the uphill swing CH!


----------



## MO_cows

We are still plugging along on the she shed. Some days it seems we will never finish. But neither me or DH has been able to take time off work and there is only much that can get done in a couple hours in the evening. We finished the insulation, had some left and decided to double up on the north and west walls. Now that is finally done and DH started sheetrocking.


----------



## Evons hubby

MO_cows said:


> We are still plugging along on the she shed. Some days it seems we will never finish. But neither me or DH has been able to take time off work and there is only much that can get done in a couple hours in the evening. We finished the insulation, had some left and decided to double up on the north and west walls. Now that is finally done and DH started sheetrocking.


Just keep plugging... It ain't like hgtv, but you can do it!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie has a shift change today (from evenings to nights) so he's home for dinner. He picked lamb, and he'll grill it to perfection, I picked caprese zucchini casserole for one side. It's a totally gorgeous day in upstate NY- 75, no humidity, and a nice breeze so I don't mind using the oven. Fingers crossed that he doesn't chose tator tots as the other side. 

I have a kinda busy day today with paperwork and such to catch up on.


----------



## Cornhusker

MO_cows said:


> We are still plugging along on the she shed. Some days it seems we will never finish. But neither me or DH has been able to take time off work and there is only much that can get done in a couple hours in the evening. We finished the insulation, had some left and decided to double up on the north and west walls. Now that is finally done and DH started sheetrocking.


You probably know this, but I hope you didn't pack your insulation too tight, that can actually work against you.
Unless you were using foam insulation?


----------



## Cornhusker

Went to the doc yesterday to get my knee looked at again.
They have to see if the insurance company wants an X-ray before doing an MRI.
I've spent a lot of money on this knee, and it's still not any better.
Coming out of the exam room, I ran into my daughter, her mom and her little boy in the waiting room.
My daughter was there for a follow up, and she took her 5 year old little boy in because he had had a fever earlier that day, and she didn't want to take any chances.
I walked up to him and he hollered "Don't touch me, I'm fevered!!!"
I guess he didn't want to make Grandpa sick


----------



## painterswife

Fire season is upon us. We keep having lightning storms the last three week. Fires started almost every time. One about 3 miles across the forest from us Tuesday. Luckily it is out.


----------



## MO_cows

Cornhusker said:


> You probably know this, but I hope you didn't pack your insulation too tight, that can actually work against you.
> Unless you were using foam insulation?


Because it is shed construction and not typical house construction, it is necessary to compress the bats to some degree. I should have taken pictures after the first layer. But still better than empty space and wow can you tell the difference inside. It no longer heats up like a tin can during the day.


----------



## po boy

test photo upload


----------



## MO_cows

Sorry po boy you flunked the test. Photo didn't work.


----------



## painterswife

Half the side walls are up and insulated. I am starting on the electrical outlets on that side. Need to get it done before hubby starts moving things to do the walls on the other side. He forgets I have things to do before he can move things.


----------



## painterswife

Three hours crawling around on the floor running electrical and forgetting to take your magnesium and potassium is not good. Legs and hip muscles siezing and cramping. Not so fun.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Watering plants this morning before the heat index goes over 110 again.

Tidied my workshop.

Went to the Farmers Market. Trimmed oak trees for goat browse.

Going to paint a couple of flowers on my bee hive that is waiting for a colony.


----------



## painterswife

We got a lot done yesterday. The barn room is 2/3's finished now. We are installing insulated foam panels with osb on one side. 3.5 inches think altogether. Floor, ceiling, walls are all getting panels installed. Just getting them up the stairs is work for the two of us in the heat.

The metal siding also arrived Friday. I need to start on making the light fixtures for the LED indirect lighting as well. This is a gambrel barn roof so we are putting up straight walls on the side. Behind those walls will be storage and eventually built-in closets and drawers. Looks like one of those will end up being a sleeping/television nook. A built-in platform with drawers with an extra-long twin mattress on it and a TV on the wall at the end will make the perfect hideaway.


----------



## po boy

Where are u getting the insulated panels?


----------



## painterswife

po boy said:


> Where are u getting the insulated panels?



There is a local guy that buys them by the trailer load. He gets them in bunks. Polyiso-Closed Cell Rigid Foam Insulation. He never knows what he is getting. A bunk 4x4x8 is $250.00 I could barely by the OSB for that price. He gets anything from 1" to 3.5" with OSB or paper facing. It is amazing how much he sells.


----------



## po boy

Neat..

I had thought about having a house built using ISP, but much too late for that now


----------



## painterswife

po boy said:


> Neat..
> 
> I had thought about having a house built using ISP, but much too late for that now


Our house is all insulated panels. Not those. The kind with two OSB sides. We love it The walls are 6 inches and the roof id 10 inches. Went up fast.


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> Our house is all insulated panels. Not those. The kind with two OSB sides. We love it The walls are 6 inches and the roof id 10 inches. Went up fast.


A precut Kit??


----------



## painterswife

po boy said:


> A precut Kit??


Yes. I designed the house and they then cut it to my design. Two guys had it closed in within 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Mine is SIPs, too. It’s the most incredible building.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

During construction


----------



## painterswife

R control? Ours as well.  We did the porch roof that way as well. 50 feet long. That way it can be framed in and easily become more living space.


----------



## newfieannie

most I've been doing lately is downsizing. I went down to VV twice last week and again on Monday. gathering more stuff now.

I'm heading out in a bit to buy some clover. couldn't find it anywhere in the regular stores. didn't even know about the feed store about 15 min away. it is just outside city limits and in a different direction from where I travel. they have it for 6.50 a lb.

I'm going to try a clover lawn. easier on the water and don't have to mow really from what I've read about it. i'll have more bees but I always have bees swarming around my Thyme anyway. I'm just going to broadcast it over what passes for a lawn out there right now and see what happens. we don't have HOA here so I can do what I like.


----------



## Cornhusker

Stayed home sick yesterday.
Ever get a low grade fever and it makes you chilly and your skin hurts?
That's what I had, and I'm still not feeling so good.
I maybe should have stayed home another day, but I've got stuff to do.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> Stayed home sick yesterday.
> Ever get a low grade fever and it makes you chilly and your skin hurts?
> That's what I had, and I'm still not feeling so good.
> I maybe should have stayed home another day, but I've got stuff to do.


I hope you feel better soon. How is your daughter?


----------



## newfieannie

perhaps you got a touch of heat exhaustion. I don't wish that on anyone. had it twice last summer. or you could have eaten something that didn't agree with you. be well soon! ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I found the clover seed. took a wrong turn but found someone immediately to put me back on track. just that I have never been there before. just have to stay on the straight road no turns. I bought 5 lbs. mixed it with some sand because the seed is so tiny and spread on the dead spots and watered. we'll see what happens. supposed to be up in 4 or 5 days. I got the 4in stuff

they have other things there I didn't notice until I was coming out. local fresh eggs, wildflower honey etc. it's just like an old fashioned country store ( big red barn)we use to have at home. even the people are the same. just country folks. i'll be back down there next week and clean up on some of that stuff. ~Georgia by the way I used very little. 2oz is supposed to do 1000 ft. I used more than that though .


----------



## MO_cows

Ok, found some pics of our unconventional insulating. This is shed construction, 24 inches between studs and horizontal boards on the outside to attach the metal siding. It would have been ideal for spray foam but it wasn't in the budget and we already had the bats. So the first bat went in sideways, filling the gaps created by the horizontal boards. This compressed it but better than gaps behind every stud. Then a second layer vertically, but had to be stapled to stay in the wider cavities. End result, 8 inches of insulation in a 5 inch space. R13 x 2. She ought to be snug as a bug in a rug.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> I hope you feel better soon. How is your daughter?


She's on the mend, but not back to work yet.
I'm home sick again today. Going from freezing cold to hot and sweaty, and I feel like I may need to throw up.
I hate being sick.


----------



## GTX63

Cornhusker said:


> She's on the mend, but not back to work yet.
> I'm home sick again today. Going from freezing cold to hot and sweaty, and I feel like I may need to throw up.
> I hate being sick.


I have found that the quickest cure is to give it to someone else.


----------



## po boy

Cornhusker said:


> She's on the mend, but not back to work yet.
> I'm home sick again today. Going from freezing cold to hot and sweaty, and I feel like I may need to throw up.
> I hate being sick.


Hope u get to feeling better.


----------



## painterswife

Today is window day. We are putting in 4 window s we got off a job years ago. High end windows but they don't have the cases. That means they will be fixed and trim will hold them in. Need to take extra care with the flashing. After the windows we will be siding that wall. We have rusted corrorgated metal on the east and west walls. The siding on the north and south walls is a painted metal 1/4 inch corrugated that looks like rusted metal. It looks really nice.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

After a week of prep for my Baba Yaga full moon party, two babysitting gigs, and my grandson’s bone surgery yesterday, my weekend is going to be self care and sloth.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Alice In TX/MO said:


> After a week of prep for my Baba Yaga full moon party, two babysitting gigs, and my grandson’s bone surgery yesterday, my weekend is going to be self care and sloth.


Baba Yaga the witch? I loved those stories when I was a kid. 
Please tell me about your party!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

YES. I have read Baba Yaga stories all my life. Recently, I discovered that my dear friend from Poland also loves Baba Yaga. My age allows me to embrace the "crone" phase of life. I LOVE IT.

So, we had a full moon Baba Yaga party. All women. Two of us are crones. The rest included my daughters in law and friends from the Farmers Market. 

We had wine and beer (though most preferred wine.) My friend chose awesome music. I hired a chair massage therapist (also female) who also is a Farmers Market lady. We ate wonderful food, laughed and joked, and told what knowledge/wisdom our mother's had passed to us.

My friend had made moon water, and after the moon came up, we went outside, formed a circle, drank moon water and stated an intention for the coming lunar cycle. We made all sorts of lovely and amazing noises. My cattle call, some KI KI KI, some howls.

A couple of the ladies slept over, most went home about midnight.

It was wonderful.


----------



## painterswife

Two windows in. The other two should be done by mid morning. I also wired in lights in two of the storage area. May get the siding started tomorrow but likely not. Need to put trim on the windows before we start installing the j channel.


----------



## painterswife

59 degrees in the house, 40 outside. The weather has turned. School starts this week. Leaves will start turning any day now.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

At least ten more days of dry super heat here in Central Texas.


----------



## no really

Alice In TX/MO said:


> At least ten more days of dry super heat here in Central Texas.


Here in West Texas too. But at least our humidity is low around 20%, my allergies are beating me though.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I have started sneezing. It’s a little early for allergies, as those don’t normally start till after the first cold front.


----------



## no really

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I have started sneezing. It’s a little early for allergies, as those don’t normally start till after the first cold front.


Same for me, it's just really early to start this dang allergies. But from what I heard at the coffee shop in town there are a lot of folks with allergy problems, not normal for this time of year.


----------



## po boy

Currently 93 and humidity of 33. Doesn't feel real hot.


----------



## Cornhusker

Well, I did it this time.
All last week I felt pretty awful. Fever, chills, zero appetite, couldn't eat or drink a thing, barely had the strength to go to the bathroom.
My BP got down to 86/54, and temp up to 104°

Finally went to the ER Saturday.
So far, I'm dehydrated, infected and miserable.
My BG is. Over 450 & I don't remember what all
Oh I had a MRI on my knee CT scan on my chest and my temp shot back up
In 8 days, I lost 22 pounds and most of the liquid in my body.
I'm still in the hospital, and I doubt if I get to go home in the next day or 2.
They are holding me until they get my BG down.
I finally got my laptop to town so I can do some work, they keep calling, and it's too hard to talk someone through some things, especially when my mind seems to be a bit muddled and I'm having trouble remembering.
I forgot the administrator password, a password I set myself and have probably typed in 50,000 times.
That's the hilights, there's more, but I'll stop boring you.
Say a prayer if you have one, send a happy thought


----------



## painterswife

Well, crap Cornhusker, that is not good.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Is it the same thing your daughter had, Cornhusker? I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is date lunch day! I'm going with Mr. Pixie because it wouldn't be a date without him, and we still really like each other.  

I'm not sure where we're eating, but we need to get groceries. I haven't seen much of him in almost a week because of the overtime and shift changes. I'm going to talk his ears off.


----------



## happy hermits

Oh no cornhusker I am sorry you sound like you are having a miserable time . I hope you feel better soon am sending all the good wishes I can muster. Since I am hot and cranky doing canning and freezing in 90 degree days with oppressive humidity that is saying something. Prayers to you.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> Is it the same thing your daughter had, Cornhusker? I hope you feel better soon.


I'm not sure if it's the same, but maybe started out the same.
She didn't get the out of control BG, and her pulmonologist has her off work for at least 2 more weeks.
She's been coming by 2 or 3 times a day bringing me pop or sugar free Gatorade.
Hoping to find out today when I'll be released.
I'm starting to like it here.


----------



## crehberg

Cornhusker said:


> I'm not sure if it's the same, but maybe started out the same.
> She didn't get the out of control BG, and her pulmonologist has her off work for at least 2 more weeks.
> She's been coming by 2 or 3 times a day bringing me pop or sugar free Gatorade.
> Hoping to find out today when I'll be released.
> I'm starting to like it here.


CH, I hope you feel better soon... starting to like the hospital is not a good sign... Prayers for you and your family!

Just got back home from my neurologist. MRI appears clear. They are sending my info to Emory for a second opinion and starting me on a medicine tomorrow for Parkinson's. I've never had any dealings with Parkinsons before and didn't realize there wasn't an actual "test". But with stiffness, shuffled walk, and tremors...along with poor balance and slow reactions...I guess we'll see...


----------



## painterswife

crehberg said:


> CH, I hope you feel better soon... starting to like the hospital is not a good sign... Prayers for you and your family!
> 
> Just got back home from my neurologist. MRI appears clear. They are sending my info to Emory for a second opinion and starting me on a medicine tomorrow for Parkinson's. I've never had any dealings with Parkinsons before and didn't realize there wasn't an actual "test". But with stiffness, shuffled walk, and tremors...along with poor balance and slow reactions...I guess we'll see...


I am glad you are moving forward. Not so glad about your diagnosis.


----------



## po boy

CH ad crehberg I hope u all get to doing better.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I had a rather disturbing evening last night. My friend who is staying with me while she completes her tiny house requested that we start having "movie nights." We connected my TV to a laptop so we could watch on Amazon Prime Video. She had the first choice of movies, and she chose one out of her "top five favorite films."

Last Tango in Paris. Marlon Brando. 1972.

I didn't know anything about the film other than that and a vague memory of an uproar when it came out.

Well, if you haven't seen it, I do NOT recommend it. It starts with a sexual assault, throws in a couple more during the film, and ends with shooting. It also includes discussion of the Brando character's wife's suicide. IT IS VERY DARK, emotionally.

Normally, I do not allow that type of imagery in my house or mind. 

At this time, I am pondering what to say in the inevitable discussion of the film. My friend is in her mid 30s, very much a feminist, very naive in some ways. Worldly and well traveled. She TOTALLY misjudged my mindset on this film. Completely.


----------



## painterswife

I have a hen that has been trying for three years to hatch some babies. I keep taking the eggs and she keeps trying. I finally put some eggs aside. I built her a nice nest and put them in. She was on them within minutes. She is so happy that she does not even mind when I check for new eggs under her.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Alice In TX/MO said:


> At this time, I am pondering what to say in the inevitable discussion of the film.


I'd just tell her what you told us.
It will save time.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> CH, I hope you feel better soon... starting to like the hospital is not a good sign... Prayers for you and your family!
> 
> Just got back home from my neurologist. MRI appears clear. They are sending my info to Emory for a second opinion and starting me on a medicine tomorrow for Parkinson's. I've never had any dealings with Parkinsons before and didn't realize there wasn't an actual "test". But with stiffness, shuffled walk, and tremors...along with poor balance and slow reactions...I guess we'll see...


I'm sorry about the diagnosis. That said, there was recently a huge potential breakthrough in treatment for Parkinson's https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/324566.php

The medication has come a long way too.


----------



## MO_cows

Sorry to hear about your health troubles Cornhusker! Geez next time don't wait til it gets so bad so seek medical attention. What is BG?


----------



## painterswife

Today should be the last hot day.  90 or so. Then we should be in the 70's low 80's for the next few weeks. That makes me very happy. Combine that with nice cool nights ( 40 degrees) and it is good weather. The chickens are enjoying it, they are laying more. The horses love running in the cool mornings.

The wildlife is moving from forest to private lands in anticipation of hunting season.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our temps are dropping, and that means less of the severe thunderstorms we've been having. A good thing. 

I talked Mr. Pixie's ear off yesterday, he didn't mind. 

Today I have to catch things up, and I'm spending the night at our oldest's house to watch the grands tomorrow.


----------



## painterswife

I made the first mistake. Hubby made the second. Dog made the third. 

I left the eggs in a bucket on the lawn. Forgot about them. Hubby brought the bucket in an left them on the floor. Yes, you know what happened.

I woke up at 4:30 am and went out to the front room. I could see funny things on the floor so I turned on a light. Egg shells everywhere.


----------



## crehberg

Wife has a three day weekend...and I just found out I'm getting booted out of the house for an all female party Saturday.

I'm not asking questions...it's time to go fishing!


----------



## painterswife

Today is a shopping day. Groceries, feed store and early dinner at our favorite Mexican place.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Today is a shopping day. Groceries, feed store and early dinner at our favorite Mexican place.


Have a fun date night, and enjoy a margarita or two.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Crehberg, how are you doing on the new meds? 

Cornhusker, did you escape the hospital? How are you feeling?

I have such a fun and exciting day planned! I'll be removing white beagle hair from the darkish hardwood flooring. There's a showing this afternoon, and because of said white beagle hair, the vacuuming and damp mopping of floors can't be done until right before they arrive. I have to spot wash windows and sliding glass doors too. And just to cap off such a fun day, I get to iron tonight!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Heading out with a 16 ft stock trailer to pick up oak tree trimmings at a new subdivision. Goat browse!


----------



## Irish Pixie

The ironing didn't get done, instead I started watching Outlander on Netflix. Before I knew it, it was time for bed.

So today is ironing, and I must reorganize the pantry. I have no clue what's in there.

It was much warmer this morning (55) than yesterday (46). I had to have a hoodie on taking the dogs out, and the 5 lb guard dog will need her sweater soon.


----------



## painterswife

Hubby is installing siding and I have been working on the internet network between the house , art studio and loft in the barn. Another hot weekend.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> Crehberg, how are you doing on the new meds?
> 
> Cornhusker, did you escape the hospital? How are you feeling?
> 
> I have such a fun and exciting day planned! I'll be removing white beagle hair from the darkish hardwood flooring. There's a showing this afternoon, and because of said white beagle hair, the vacuuming and damp mopping of floors can't be done until right before they arrive. I have to spot wash windows and sliding glass doors too. And just to cap off such a fun day, I get to iron tonight!


IP, so far so good... besides the fact they are making me terribly sleepy. The Dr said in 2-3 weeks I should start seeing results.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is lunch date, grocery shopping, and errands. It's Mr. Pixie's turn to choose where we eat. 

We will be picking up all the things that the Alabama Pixie likes because she'll be home Saturday for 5 days! We haven't seen her in almost a year.


----------



## Elevenpoint

June's sister littermate is here now.
Wasn't a plan but they are happy together as you can see.


----------



## Elevenpoint




----------



## MO_cows

Been busy! Still plugging away on the she shed. Sheetrocking is done, except inside closet and we still have to sneak a dryer vent through there. 68 pieces of sheetrock hung and only 2, repeat, 2 out of all those didn't require cutting. 

Today was a tough day. Started with a dog fight at 5 am, then the foxhound went on an unauthorized hunt and couldn't be found. A never ending road construction project made me late for work. Then I left early for an eye appointment, planned to also exchange a toy for DGGD because I got the wrong Disney princess for her birthday. Have had the gift bag in my car for a week. Drove to the store today, just tissue in the bag when I picked it up, where is the doll? 

Garden friends/family are blessing us with lots of good stuff. Tonight, got delivered tomatoes, chili peppers, pears and apples from 3 different gardens. Made a batch of jalapeno jelly tonight, tomorrow starts salsa production. Fruit will keep til the weekend.

Will check back when I can. Got a lot of mud and tape to apply.....


----------



## Cornhusker

I think I'm back.
The night before I was scheduled to get out of the hospital, I had a setback.
I don't remember a lot of days, and go by what others tell me.
Apparently, my temp spiked to almost 104 and my lung function bottomed out.
The hospital I was at couldn't handle it so I was put on a plane and flown to a larger facility.
I woke up with a full facemask breathing for me in a PCU, the usual tubes and wires sticking out everywhere.
I was there 4 or 5 days, still not sure.
Been home for a couple days now, still have pneumonia in my left lung, but it's just gonna have to work it's way out.
I don't know when I'll get back to work
Oh, I forgot to add, I've lost 31 pounds since this started


----------



## painterswife

Cornhusker, glad you are on the mend.


----------



## po boy

Nice to see u Cornhusker, take time to mend,


----------



## MO_cows

Wow, Cornhusker you really had a close call. Glad you are recovering.


----------



## Cornhusker

I have my followup appointment this afternoon, so hoping everything looks good.
I'm not allowed to mow, so my brother in law is mowing my yard, should only take him a couple hours.
I wish I could be mowing, I don't like others using my mower.


----------



## mreynolds

Cornhusker said:


> I have my followup appointment this afternoon, so hoping everything looks good.
> I'm not allowed to mow, so my brother in law is mowing my yard, should only take him a couple hours.
> I wish I could be mowing, I don't like others using my mower.


It won't start right next time or something.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> I think I'm back.
> The night before I was scheduled to get out of the hospital, I had a setback.
> I don't remember a lot of days, and go by what others tell me.
> Apparently, my temp spiked to almost 104 and my lung function bottomed out.
> The hospital I was at couldn't handle it so I was put on a plane and flown to a larger facility.
> I woke up with a full facemask breathing for me in a PCU, the usual tubes and wires sticking out everywhere.
> I was there 4 or 5 days, still not sure.
> Been home for a couple days now, still have pneumonia in my left lung, but it's just gonna have to work it's way out.
> I don't know when I'll get back to work
> Oh, I forgot to add, I've lost 31 pounds since this started


I'm glad you're feeling better. That's not a good diet plan, just sayin'.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better. That's not a good diet plan, just sayin'.


Thanks.
Doc told me yesterday it'll be a month at least before she'll release me to go to work.
I see some stir crazy days coming up.


----------



## newfieannie

oh I didn't know all you've been going through CH likely because I don't know if I'm coming or going myself with this kidney stone. I do hope all of you are well soon. ~Georgia


----------



## Cornhusker

newfieannie said:


> oh I didn't know all you've been going through CH likely because I don't know if I'm coming or going myself with this kidney stone. I do hope all of you are well soon. ~Georgia


Hope you get better soon too.


----------



## painterswife

I had a productive weekend. Cooking, cleaning and relaxing. I really love my instanpot and my airfyer. Turns out the airfyer does excellent scotch eggs. If I was single, I think my instapot, an air fryer and one induction burner would do most of anything I wanted in the kitchen.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm picking up the house, we'll rest a bit from shopping, state fair, local shopping (the grandsons have birthdays coming up), and tonight is a stop for delicious nibblies and then a special birthday dinner for the oldest Pixie girl. 

Last night we binge watched "Chernobyl" on Amazon Prime. It's excellent, and we'll watch the last two episodes today. I'm so glad the Alabama Pixie pretty much forced us to watch it. 

Are you feeling any better Georgia?


----------



## Cornhusker

Well, here I sit, not working.
I did do up last night's dishes and cleaned the kitchen.
Gonna sneak into town in a bit and pick up some rent, maybe go to the grocery store.
Quick question. They changed a lot of my meds, so I have a few bottles I can't use. What do you guys do with old meds?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The VA has a collection box for old meds. 

Depending on what it is, you may find a friend who can use some.


----------



## mreynolds

Cornhusker said:


> Well, here I sit, not working.
> I did do up last night's dishes and cleaned the kitchen.
> Gonna sneak into town in a bit and pick up some rent, maybe go to the grocery store.
> Quick question. They changed a lot of my meds, so I have a few bottles I can't use. What do you guys do with old meds?


You can usually take it back to the pharmacy you got it from.


----------



## newfieannie

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm picking up the house, we'll rest a bit from shopping, state fair, local shopping (the grandsons have birthdays coming up), and tonight is a stop for delicious nibblies and then a special birthday dinner for the oldest Pixie girl.
> 
> Last night we binge watched "Chernobyl" on Amazon Prime. It's excellent, and we'll watch the last two episodes today. I'm so glad the Alabama Pixie pretty much forced us to watch it.
> 
> Are you feeling any better Georgia?



not too bad IP. thanks for caring. guess it's still there. I have a few pains around 2am that Tylenol and ibuprophen helps to alleviate. I didn't want to get addicted to the powerful stuff and in any case he only gave me enough for 1 week which was up Monday.

hasn't stopped me from working. I have some guys coming on Monday to pest free my home( sick and tired of putting out poison and worrying at night about something getting in, never has in 12 years but theres always a first time and if they move in I move out)

so I cleaned all around the house . cut off plants that were in the way and moved all my antiques away from the side. the shed has to be moved out so I had to take all the tools from it. sand,salt gas etc. I started 9am and just finished a little while ago.then I mowed the lawn and median.

I had to get it done today because we're getting rain late in the week and the guys are coming 8am Monday so today was a good day for it. that will set me back around 2300 but hopefully I wont be worrying after. ~Georgia


----------



## Cornhusker

mreynolds said:


> You can usually take it back to the pharmacy you got it from.


That's what I did, thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Road trip to Wimberly today. Shopping in wee shops and flea markets.


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Road trip to Wimberly today. Shopping in wee shops and flea markets.


If you were shopping in the wee shops did you get me anything? You and me makes wee right?


----------



## newfieannie

I love shopping at the wee shops. never know what you'll come across.

that's what I did with Andrews meds. took them all back to the pharmacy where I bought them. they tell us not to share anyway. although when my first husband passed I had some cancer meds etc. left and the VON ask me if it was ok if they gave them to other patients of theirs who didn't have insurance. although I thought anyone could get those drugs if they needed them but that was what she said so I said go ahead. I had gotten all new stuff night before.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The Alabama Pixie flew home yesterday evening. Today is going to be a dark day on the farm, but it will get lighter as the days go on.


----------



## keenataz

Hope it worked out, Husker Fan


----------



## keenataz

Jeez I am getting tired of getting accounts hacked. I have strong passwords but they can still get in.

Yesterday they got my Netflix acount name and changed password somehow.

So far it has been a nuisance and I have coverage if something happens. But someday these hackers are going to do real damage to our society. I truly do not like them.


----------



## emdeengee

Wow Cornhusker - you certainly went through a terrible medical situation. I did not know about it and I am glad that you are on the mend. Take care and do not rush your recovery.

Once meds are dispensed here in Canada most pharmacies will not refund you. I actually do not know of any that will. They will take the drugs for disposal which they must do as they cannot re-dispense them in case they have been doctored. Such a waste but I suppose it is a safety measure.


----------



## crehberg

97 degrees in South Georgia today....I thought fall was coming....


----------



## newfieannie

blistering here also but it's going to change quickly I have most everything pk'd away awaiting high winds and rain from dorian on sat. morning. I do hope we get as much rain as they are predicting. the lakes and wells are in dire need of it. the wind I can do without.


----------



## painterswife

The trees are late changing compared to last year. That makes me happy.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We've had a few trees changing for a bit over a week now. The barn swallows left a smidge early too.


----------



## Cornhusker

emdeengee said:


> Wow Cornhusker - you certainly went through a terrible medical situation. I did not know about it and I am glad that you are on the mend. Take care and do not rush your recovery.
> 
> Once meds are dispensed here in Canada most pharmacies will not refund you. I actually do not know of any that will. They will take the drugs for disposal which they must do as they cannot re-dispense them in case they have been doctored. Such a waste but I suppose it is a safety measure.


Thanks
I feel pretty good, just get tired easy and a little short of breath once in a while.
I think we are going to a smaller gun show tomorrow, so that may be a test.
Gonna go early and try to beat the crowd.
If I can get through that, I can't see any reason I can't go back to work, although I probably won't convince the doc of it.


----------



## Cornhusker

crehberg said:


> 97 degrees in South Georgia today....I thought fall was coming....


We got up to about 95° yesterday, but 82 is the projected high for today.
The 10 day is showing 70s and 80s for a while with lows from upper 40s into the 50s.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We've had a busy week. The Alabama Pixie left on Wednesday evening, we had a house showing on Friday at 9:30 so there was whirlwind cleaning for me and brush hogging for Mr. Pixie on Thursday, then two showings yesterday (8 am! two really nice guys from near Philly that want a hunting/weekend retreat) and another at noon. All three went well. We then celebrated our oldest grandson's 6th birthday. 

Today is a slow down day to end Mr. Pixie's staycation. He chose filet mignon, marinated mini peppers (both grilled) and I'm making whole mushrooms in white wine and garlic for his "last meal".  Dinner and cocktails- New York mules 1911 Honeycrisp vodka and ginger beer. We discovered it at the state fair. Delicious. 

Our temps have been in the high 60s/low 70s during the day; 40s/50s at night. The Alabama Pixie went back to 99 degrees and 90% humidity, she did have to wear a sweatshirt most of the time she was here. 

The 5 lb guard dog is settling down, but she still tries to get in both vehicles every time she goes outside. Which is still as heartbreaking as the first time she did it. She does seem less anxious and is happy in the little dog bed by my desk or sitting with me at night. 

I hope everyone has a pleasant day.


----------



## painterswife

We finally received rain on Friday and more today. We really needed it after a dry summer. The cows on the range keep visiting so Smudge our Aussie is getting a workout pushing them back up the long driveway a few times a day. One of the cows wants to fight so it is a bit of a chore.

The broody hen got joined by another and there are two chicks so far and should be more today and tommorow. They are sharing them. We are finishing the last of the metal siding on the barn working on installing the minisplit after that. It is looking really great. 

Work has been busy and should stay so through fall.


----------



## Elevenpoint

It's been a long year. I left the poorest county in Missouri and moved.
We split for a month then eliminated some of her family and moved on.
Rained to no end and threw a garden together...three separate big gardens...and canned about 50 jars of pickles, bbq sauce, tomato sauce and 25 jars of blackberry and or blueberry jam. Deep freeze is full about and hog getting butchered in 2 weeks
Booked up on work through the end of the year.
She spent 8 hours at most at her real estate office in August and was top in sales.
Times are good, plenty of firewood for winter and all the pups are healthy.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm a bit worried about Georgia. She has the kidney stone and Dorian to contend with. I hope she checks in soon. 

We have haircuts this morning, and Mr. Pixie has to go back to work this afternoon. He hasn't even charged his work phone in over a week, and I'm going to say he has over a 100 emails and messages. 

I've noticed a new crop of cobwebs so I'll tackle them today, and if I feel spritely I'll use the tiny shop vac on the beams. 

The guard dog is doing better, and didn't try to get into the vehicles this morning. She still sleeps in the little bed by my desk tho, and has to know where I am at all times.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm ok IP. not sure about the stone. no pain so it might have passed or just lying dormant.

I have the guy here today to seal up my house against mice etc that screen looks big to me but he must know. they do this work every day. a couple more guys came and moved the shed. you can see down at the bottom on right looks like a big blob that's where my son sprayed in some foam years ago and it has been chewed out.

they have to put in 2 "open doors" where anything that might be in can get out but not in then seal everything in 8 weeks. I'm leaving the shed moved out so my son can repair that buckle in the siding.

hopefully i'll be able to sleep better this winter. although nothing has ever been in the house it's not for the want of trying. anyway that's what I'm paying 2300 for and I hope it works ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

hopefully the pics will go now


----------



## Cornhusker

We had a little over an inch of rain last night, and the roads this morning were terrible.
There were spots I could only go about 10 mph in 4WD, spraying mud from one ditch to the other.
I finally got to town, picked up a few groceries, and dog food, which is what I went to town for.


----------



## MO_cows

Summer just won't let go. Still getting 90s especially with heat index. And mosquitoes are terrible. If you want to sit outside, you better like the scent of deep woods off. My legs look like I have had measles or chicken pox. Worked an event Saturday, got so sunburned it blistered my nose and some on forehead. I had on spf 15, but sweat it off and no chance to reapply.

Still stuck in mud and tape purgatory on the she shed. One room is ready to prime and paint, but those pretty vaulted ceilings are killing us. She just wants to paint, no texture so ceilings have to be as perfect as the walls.

Gee, anybody got any cheese to go with this whine?


----------



## Farmerjack41

Managed to get the lawn mowed and trimmed. Started edging, but didn’t get far on that project. Loaded up the motor home, heading out tomorrow morning. Going to Boise, Sun Valley and Salmon Idaho, and Lolo Mt. Should be a nice eight day trip. Glad the temperatures have cooled down. May even be running the furnace or the heat pump in the motor home evenings.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I think I have a virus. Ache all over. Stomach queasy.


----------



## MO_cows

Oh dear, the start of flu season brought to us by Alice. Hope it doesn't last long!


----------



## Cornhusker

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I think I have a virus. Ache all over. Stomach queasy.


Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I made the mistake of not cleaning the handle of the grocery cart yesterday.


----------



## Cornhusker

Went to the sleep doc in North Platte today, have to go back tomorrow to see the pulmonologist.
I wish they could have got me in to see both as it's about a 2 1/2 hour drive one way.
Oh well, it's either tomorrow or later In October, and I can't go back to work until I see the doc, so tomorrow it is.
Hopefully will go back to work around the first of October. (or sooner)


----------



## po boy

Cornhusker said:


> Went to the sleep doc in North Platte today, have to go back tomorrow to see the pulmonologist.
> I wish they could have got me in to see both as it's about a 2 1/2 hour drive one way.
> Oh well, it's either tomorrow or later In October, and I can't go back to work until I see the doc, so tomorrow it is.
> Hopefully will go back to work around the first of October. (or sooner)


Good luck


----------



## newfieannie

get well soon Alice and always clean that grocery cart. one of the things I like about the grocery store I frequent . they are the only ones that have the wipes.

the guys were here again today to finish sealing the house. they even did around the chimney. when they left i cleaned up after Dorian. i must have picked up a thousand acorns. well, hundreds anyway. i tried the shop vac but they were too big for the hose. rake wasn't much good either. mostly on my hands and knees for hours. i find them hard on the back to walk on so had to get them cleaned up. biggest ones I've seen . they were pelting so hard at the large window during the storm. i thought it would break. i plan to board them up before the next storm.

still many people without power here. latest i heard would take another week. my neighbor is going to pick me up a generator before the next one comes around. i don't think there are any left to buy right now.

i heard today people are being reimbursed for the food they had to throw away. they did the same after Juan. i had both my freezers just about empty for cleaning so only lost a pk of chicken. ~Georgia


----------



## Evons hubby

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I made the mistake of not cleaning the handle of the grocery cart yesterday.


Look at the bright side, you just got immunized for this year, without getting a flu shot!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Thank you for the reminder, I will have my flu shot tomorrow. It's takes a couple weeks to be effective. 

Today is just a cleaning day, but tomorrow is going to be busy busy. Commando grocery shopping, 2-3 houses to look at, the above mentioned flu shot, and a surprise 80th birthday dinner for a life long friend's dad. It will be good to see the people I grew up with. 

The guard dog is mostly back to herself, which makes me feel better too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Better today.


----------



## MO_cows

Uncle! I give! Please please can we have some 70s?


----------



## Wolf mom

I hear ya MO_cows. It's been in the low 90's for a couple weeks again here too. We could use some rain!


----------



## newfieannie

first day I was out shopping since Dorian went through. I was staying off the streets to let them clean up and also waiting for the traffic lights to be restored.

I went to WM and bought some king size flannel sheets for when my bro gets here next week. he likes to have everything tucked in tight. then I went to the grocery store and bought his eggos ,ice cream and whatnot. just stuff that he eats and I don't have on hand. I also bought a bunch to fill my freezer. winter is coming on.

lots of people out stocking up again from food they lost . plenty food on the shelves again. I think just about everyone has power now and we are back to normal. might still be having trouble with the cell towers because I haven't heard from my son in 2 days which is strange. 

I got to go out tomorrow again and try to get another electric recliner/lift chair. my old one has seen better days and I think there is a sale on . ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

I got my flu shot yesterday. I didn't cry, scream, or faint, so the Pharmacist gave me a lollipop AND an emoji bandaid. 

Back to paperwork and such. I lead such an exciting life.


----------



## Cornhusker

Woke up to 42° this morning
I noticed some trees down by the river are starting to turn.
I'm not ready for Winter, mentally, emotionally, or any other way.
So much to do and I can't get out there and do it.


----------



## keenataz

Irish Pixie said:


> I got my flu shot yesterday. I didn't cry, scream, or faint, so the Pharmacist gave me a lollipop AND an emoji bandaid.
> 
> Back to paperwork and such. I lead such an exciting life.



You were brave very brave. We don't get ours at work till November'


----------



## po boy

Woke up to 72 (age and temp).
Spraying roundup, looking for an attorney this pm.
Got jury notice, first one in my life time. Are old codgers allowed to go to the restroom when he needs. Who ever is on tial is guilty. Should be kicked out


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

No, old codgers don’t get potty breaks, but you can get excused.


----------



## painterswife

Stairs stringers and husband and wife. Do I need to say more?


----------



## Elevenpoint

painterswife said:


> Stairs stringers and husband and wife. Do I need to say more?


You can find stair calculator online.
I cut stairs at 7" rise and 11" run.


----------



## painterswife

elevenpoint said:


> You can find stair calculator online.
> I cut stairs at 7" rise and 11" run.


We did but it is the knowing where to place the first stair that is tricky for those that don't do this on a regular basis. All three stringers in and all but one thread on. No one raised their voice or had a tantrum. That is a success. We had to fit it to a certain run and rise.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> We did but it is the knowing where to place the first stair that is tricky for those that don't do this on a regular basis. All three stringers in and all but one thread on. No one raised their voice or had a tantrum. That is a success. We had to fit it to a certain run and rise.


I understand completely. We hired it out.


----------



## Evons hubby

elevenpoint said:


> You can find stair calculator online.
> I cut stairs at 7" rise and 11" run.


That's pretty standard. And a good target if space allows. They can be easily figured by dividing inches of rise by seven. (Desired number of inches rise) Round up any fraction to nearest whole number. (You need even number of steps.) This gets you the number of steps needed. Then divide number of inches of run by number of steps to obtain width of each step. If space allows adjust to the optimum 11 inch width. Divide total inches of rise by number of steps. You now have both rise of each step, width of each step and number of steps required. Don't forget, the top floor can be counted as the last step, Easy peasy lemon squeezy!


----------



## crehberg

Yvonne's hubby said:


> That's pretty standard. And a good target if space allows. They can be easily figured by dividing inches of rise by seven. (Desired number of inches rise) Round up any fraction to nearest whole number. (You need even number of steps.) This gets you the number of steps needed. Then divide number of inches of run by number of steps to obtain width of each step. If space allows adjust to the optimum 11 inch width. Divide total inches of rise by number of steps. You now have both rise of each step, width of each step and number of steps required. Don't forget, the top floor can be counted as the last step, Easy peasy lemon squeezy!


It always seems so simple on paper! I guess I missed out on some of the basic construction math lessons in life because Dad was one of those who had the "touch"...he could look at it, figure for just a second...and before you knew it it was done.


----------



## painterswife

The math on stairs is not the hard part especially if you don't have to fit a certain run. Adjusting to get a good run and rise on the individual stairs when you have to fit a certain total run and still be close to code is a bit tricky. The hardest part is making sure you have the right length of lumber for the stringer and that you lay it out on that lumber correctly so you only have to cut once. It all is simple in parts but if you don't do this often, you need to take your time and lay that first stringer out properly so when you do cut you don't make any mistakes. I would have loved a 6in rise and 12in rise but we just did not have space for it without blocking an exterior door. We replaced stairs that went around a corner and had a landing with a single run staircase. We are very happy with the end result.

Now I am working on the math for the size of the stoke linear actuator and weight it will need to lift. The hatch will be 130 inches long heavy because it will be a floor that will be walked on when closed.


----------



## Evons hubby

painterswife said:


> The math on stairs is not the hard part especially if you don't have to fit a certain run. Adjusting to get a good run and rise on the individual stairs when you have to fit a certain total run and still be close to code is a bit tricky. The hardest part is making sure you have the right length of lumber for the stringer and that you lay it out on that lumber correctly so you only have to cut once. It all is simple in parts but if you don't do this often, you need to take your time and lay that first stringer out properly so when you do cut you don't make any mistakes. I would have loved a 6in rise and 12in rise but we just did not have space for it without blocking an exterior door. We replaced stairs that went around a corner and had a landing with a single run staircase. We are very happy with the end result.
> 
> Now I am working on the math for the size of the stoke linear actuator and weight it will need to lift. The hatch will be 130 inches long heavy because it will be a floor that will be walked on when closed.


What rise and tread did you end up using? Confined spaces don't always let you do what you want.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We have a busy day today. Date lunch, grocery shopping and butcher shop, bank, Mr. Pixie's allergy shot (he's snuffling), and we're looking at a house later this afternoon. 

After that we have to stop by and see the grands. The youngest (he just turned 4) had a melt down yesterday afternoon because he missed Nonnie and Papa. I Facedtimed with him but Papa was at work.


----------



## happy hermits

O.K. I admit it I am paniced. My daughters wedding is in 6 days. My sons and girlfriends baby is due in 14 days. My husband just called and said he will be working his second job wednesday,thursday, and Saturday. I have three more bushels of tomatoes to peel and am making monkey butter as I type O.K. I feel better another cup coffee and Ry Cooder is cranking . Six days is a lot of time . Note to self tell hubby sorry for calling him a rooster sucker. Mom I am not even paniced at all I gave all the things that are important to me to do. Thanks Sadie Jayne love you too.


----------



## Cornhusker

Hanging around the house, not even allowed to mow, chop weeds, cut up that elm tree that fell, pretty much anything I really need to do.
2 more weeks, and I'm hoping they will release me for work....
Yesterday I got bored so started trying to organize my gun room and get some gun related stuff out of the bedroom.
Found 5 P-mags I forgot I had, brand new, never been used, so I loaded them and threw them in the box with the rest.
I will probably work on that project some more today.
Tomorrow, I'm going to go see the grandkids, I don't care what anybody says, I'll just have to wait until they get out of school.
I kind of wish it would freeze and get rid of these mosquitoes, we just haven't been able to have a fire in the pit this year they are so bad.
I guess that's the price we pay for all the rain.


----------



## keenataz

Cokie Roberts died. Always liked listening to her on NPR.

Also she was 75. I turn 60 in a week. After Ric Ocasek dying at 75, that seems too soon for me.


----------



## crehberg

Cornhusker said:


> Hanging around the house, not even allowed to mow, chop weeds, cut up that elm tree that fell, pretty much anything I really need to do.
> 2 more weeks, and I'm hoping they will release me for work....
> Yesterday I got bored so started trying to organize my gun room and get some gun related stuff out of the bedroom.
> Found 5 P-mags I forgot I had, brand new, never been used, so I loaded them and threw them in the box with the rest.
> I will probably work on that project some more today.
> Tomorrow, I'm going to go see the grandkids, I don't care what anybody says, I'll just have to wait until they get out of school.
> I kind of wish it would freeze and get rid of these mosquitoes, we just haven't been able to have a fire in the pit this year they are so bad.
> I guess that's the price we pay for all the rain.


CH, you'll be back and kicking before you know it...hang in there buddy!


----------



## Evons hubby

keenataz said:


> Cokie Roberts died. Always liked listening to her on NPR.
> 
> Also she was 75. I turn 60 in a week. After Ric Ocasek dying at 75, that seems too soon for me.


75 seems like a fair run though. If ya can't get it done in 75 years you either didn't work hard enough at it, or it didn't need doing. I'm sixty eight, if I don't wake up in the morning I'm not going to lose any sleep over it.... RIP Cokie.


----------



## newfieannie

that might be ok for you YH but when you've been use to relatives living to 100 and more in good health you want to do it too. had no idea cokie was 75.


----------



## Evons hubby

newfieannie said:


> that might be ok for you YH but when you've been use to relatives living to 100 and more in good health you want to do it too. had no idea cokie was 75.


You think that now, but I doubt you'll lose any sleep over it either once it happens... Be it 65, 75, or 105!


----------



## Cabin Fever

We took a couple photos at work of our soil scientists. I'm the good-looking one. LOL!


----------



## Cornhusker

crehberg said:


> CH, you'll be back and kicking before you know it...hang in there buddy!


Thanks
I honestly feel fine.
Still not able to tolerate tobacco smoke, but nobody at work smokes anyway.
Aside from that, I feel fine.
My doctor is just being stubborn.


----------



## Cornhusker

keenataz said:


> Cokie Roberts died. Always liked listening to her on NPR.
> 
> Also she was 75. I turn 60 in a week. After Ric Ocasek dying at 75, that seems too soon for me.


That's too bad.
I didn't like her politics, but I enjoyed some of her stuff.


----------



## keenataz

Cabin Fever said:


> We took a couple photos at work of our soil scientists. I'm the good-looking one. LOL!
> View attachment 79454
> View attachment 79456


Jeez I always thought you were a man.


----------



## MO_cows

No seriously, uncle. Enough already. I am sooooo ready for some fall weather.


----------



## painterswife

I could not survive in your climate. You can always put on more clothes when it is cooler. I would be naked in your climate and the neighbors would not be happy.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Irish Pixie said:


> I understand completely. We hired it out.


This is bad.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

We are supposed to have 100 degree temperatures Thursday afternoon. Breaking records from 1956 now. The mid 1950s were drought years in Texas.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> We are supposed to have 100 degree temperatures Thursday afternoon. Breaking records from 1956 now. The mid 1950s were drought years in Texas.


That's terrible. Are there drought conditions now?


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was 38 at 6:30 when I took the 5 lb guard dog out for her morning jaunt. Now we're fogged in, the barn is just a vague outline and it's less than 200 feet from the house. 

Housework and paperwork today, the banes of my existence. I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Yes, it is VERY dry. We had rain in the spring, but then it just STOPPED. Burn bans in force, except where the tropical storm hit East Texas.


----------



## painterswife

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes, it is VERY dry. We had rain in the spring, but then it just STOPPED. Burn bans in force, except where the tropical storm hit East Texas.


That is really crappy. We were lucky, the rain started just as hunting season started and squashed the fires. Last year the property we used to own and the property my husbands best friend owns got burnt to the ground.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes, it is VERY dry. We had rain in the spring, but then it just STOPPED. Burn bans in force, except where the tropical storm hit East Texas.


I hope you get rain soon. Skyclad rain dance?


----------



## newfieannie

got 3C early this morning but it is lovely now. I was out raking the leaves in the yard . still trying to clean up the oak leaves and the acorns from Dorian. putting out some of my autumn decorations.

I'm leaving some work for my bro who comes across on the ferry tomorrow night and arrives Saturday morning..he just called me and said to leave plenty work for him. I bought a couple hundred bulbs so he can plant those.

I did get another electric chair a couple days ago . he likes to sit by the fireplace and read at night where i have a big overhead light and I got rid of the chair I had in that corner when he was up last time. imagine 88 and still wanting plenty work to do! I think that's likely what keeps us going. ~Georgia


----------



## Elevenpoint

Showerhead broke but got it fixed.


----------



## painterswife

Almost hit a very large porcupine this morning in the dark. So large that he was very slow and could barely move across the road. Luckily this was on the forest road and I was not traveling fast. If it was on the highway I and he would have been toast. I personally have not encountered one so large before and I have seen some big ones.


----------



## Irish Pixie

This is our end of summer weekend. We'll put away the air conditioners, most of the outdoor furniture, pretty much put away summer. 

We have good friends coming over for dinner tonight. When asked, they requested a pot roast, so I'm making it along with tators, carrots, and turnips in the Instant Pot. 

Two weeks until we shuffle off to Buffalo to see Phil Collins on his "Not Dead Yet tour".


----------



## GTX63

elevenpoint said:


> Showerhead broke but got it fixed.
> View attachment 79468


I'm thinking of doing the kitchen sink the same way.
Can't wait for my wife to get home and see it.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Never put a hot tub on a deck unless it is designed for one.


----------



## Cornhusker

elevenpoint said:


> Never put a hot tub on a deck unless it is designed for one.
> View attachment 79492


I hope that's not yours?


----------



## Evons hubby

elevenpoint said:


> Showerhead broke but got it fixed.
> View attachment 79468


Gitter done!


----------



## Evons hubby

painterswife said:


> Almost hit a very large porcupine this morning in the dark. So large that he was very slow and could barely move across the road. Luckily this was on the forest road and I was not traveling fast. If it was on the highway I and he would have been toast. I personally have not encountered one so large before and I have seen some big ones.


It's always good to drive at at a rate of speed that one can stop in the distance they can see the road is and will remain clear. Observing that single rule would eliminate nearly all accidents.


----------



## 101pigs

Alice In TX/MO said:


> No, old codgers don’t get potty breaks, but you can get excused.


I didn't think of the potty breaks. I will have to remember that. I have poor eyes and can't see to good. My hearing is very poor. Not heard form them so maybe i won't have to serve.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Cornhusker said:


> I hope that's not yours?


No, I would do a better engineering job to start.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I spent several hours yesterday with the neighbor building a buck goat pen. Most of the work was in the shade, but it was close to 100 degrees. The panel storage area was about 100 yards away. 

We drug the panels over a few at a time. Apparently, I have spent MUCH TOO MUCH time sedentary recently. Almost passed out twice. 

Anyway, it’s done.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We had a change of plans. Rather than the NY continent of Pixies touring a pumpkin farm, we will have a gathering here on Nonnie and Papa's farm. 

Grilled steak, duck breast, romaine salad, browned butter gnocchi with spinach, asparagus/scallions for the adults (although one swears she doesn't like duck but has never had it), and mac n cheese, hot dogs, and tator tots (plus any of the other stuff) for the kids. A charcuterie board and dessert are being provided by the town Pixies. 

There will be a hike to the creek where everyone will get soaking wet (it's supposed to be 85), and I'm sure I'll whine on the way back up the hill. 

A family day is what is needed.


----------



## painterswife

Spent the last few hours cleaning out the hay shed. Getting ready to get this winter's hay. It became the storage shed for all the bits and pieces from our work on the barn loft.


----------



## Cornhusker

Finally!!!
I got my release to return to work, and no restrictions. 
Look out Monday, here I come


----------



## dsmythe

I spent the afternoon with our lawyer and the Probate Judge....She swore me in as the Executor of my wife's estate. I did not realize how much stuff had to be done....it has been an education. They will run the AD in the paper for 4 weeks now and then I guess that covers it. I don't know what else needs to be done.....I have already taken care of her creditors....I will see.
I got my winter supply of propane for my generator and back up wall heater ordered.....90 cents per gallon.....some others in our area were $1.89. I feel fortunate....it should last all winter and perhaps until next winter.Our Fall has not fallen YET.....it is being bashful we have record heat down here in the deep south it is still in the middle 90s in HotLanta, Lower 90s for us in the HILLs.
I plan to take my grand son to the Farm Show in Moultrie, GA in October.....He wants to have a big garden next year.....He is into Sustainability.....I hope I can learn a lot from him. There is one section this year that addresses sustainability so maybe I can get the language right.
Thanks for Listening.....Dsmythe


----------



## newfieannie

I didn't see where you mentioned before where your wife passed Dsmythe but she must have since you are into probate. I only had to do it on 1 bank account because everything else was in my name. but after several months I'm still waiting for the lawyers bill.

still running around here taking my brother here and there. don't get much time for posting . he had 4 teeth out a couple days ago and I made cream of wheat for him. first time he had it since we were children. he was happy as a kid.


----------



## MO_cows

Greetings from Massachusetts. Up here on a 3 day jaunt for work. On my feet pretty much from 8 am to 7 pm today. My feet are fine with, it's my back that's mad at me. Oh well that's why they make ibuprofen. One more long day, then travel home on Sunday.


----------



## Lisa in WA

MO_cows said:


> Greetings from Massachusetts. Up here on a 3 day jaunt for work. On my feet pretty much from 8 am to 7 pm today. My feet are fine with, it's my back that's mad at me. Oh well that's why they make ibuprofen. One more long day, then travel home on Sunday.


My old stomping grounds. 
Where are You in MA?


----------



## MO_cows

Lisa in WA said:


> My old stomping grounds.
> Where are You in MA?


Springfield.


----------



## painterswife

Pouring rain for 36 hours and now it is clearing up and cooling down. Forecast says 24 tonight. I took the hoses of the faucets and plugged in the heated bottom on the cat's house. Will give extra to the horses tonight.

Yesterday we saw a 4 or 5 year old bull moose running back and forth in the fields on the valley bottom trying to figure out how to get across a road into a non hunting area. There was a bit to much traffic for him.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Still snowing, but the ground is too warm for much accumulation.
Just made reservations for a trip to Lake Tahoe next month.


----------



## crehberg

dsmythe said:


> I spent the afternoon with our lawyer and the Probate Judge....She swore me in as the Executor of my wife's estate. I did not realize how much stuff had to be done....it has been an education. They will run the AD in the paper for 4 weeks now and then I guess that covers it. I don't know what else needs to be done.....I have already taken care of her creditors....I will see.
> I got my winter supply of propane for my generator and back up wall heater ordered.....90 cents per gallon.....some others in our area were $1.89. I feel fortunate....it should last all winter and perhaps until next winter.Our Fall has not fallen YET.....it is being bashful we have record heat down here in the deep south it is still in the middle 90s in HotLanta, Lower 90s for us in the HILLs.
> I plan to take my grand son to the Farm Show in Moultrie, GA in October.....He wants to have a big garden next year.....He is into Sustainability.....I hope I can learn a lot from him. There is one section this year that addresses sustainability so maybe I can get the language right.
> Thanks for Listening.....Dsmythe


Hope y'all have fun at Sunbelt... Moultrie is "right up the road" from me. If the guys from Hoss Tools are there again this year, make sure to have him pick their brains...a wealth of "southern" knowledge there from Norman Park, GA!


----------



## muleskinner2

This morning after feeding my horses, I put a new handle on an old axe head. After sharpening it up I split a mess of fire wood. Then I did a large load of laundry, and hung it on the line. Fixed a water leak in the bathroom, then fixed myself lunch. Fried chicken, corn on the cob, and mashed potatoes. Now I am headed out the door to go feed the horses and mules again.

I don't want people to think that posting comments to irritate a few SJW girl scouts, is the only reason I get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## MO_cows

Well I agree with Dorothy, theres no place like home. Except I brought home something extra, a cold. And one of the airports we passed thru ticked me off. A smoke free facility, but they had dog relief areas. So they give a spot for the one in ten thousand traveler with a dog to let it crap, but the thousands of smokers who pass through get no consideration. Alrighty then.


----------



## Cornhusker

It hit 85° today, but the wind blew hard all day.
by Tuesday, our high is predicted to be 46°
Yay.


----------



## wr

Cornhusker said:


> It hit 85° today, but the wind blew hard all day.
> by Tuesday, our high is predicted to be 46°
> Yay.


I could live with 46. It's cold, the wind is blowing and we got a half foot of snow. It's not something that never happens but it would be nice if my neighbours could finish harvest.


----------



## dsmythe

I had a good week end, My son came over and he, my grand-son and I replaced the drain assembly on my upstairs bath. We had to cut a hole in the ceiling downstairs but after a little time to insure the leak is "Fixed" I'll cut a piece of drywall and put it up, tape and seal it and then I'll paint the ceiling. It has Stippling on it...I don't like that stuff I may try to get it off. We moved a refrigerator out of a utility room and moved an upright freezer to the utility room. We cleaned up the refer and loaded it on my truck for a 145 mile ride to Rome, GA....I helped unload it and get it in the Bakery at my Son and DILs home then I turned around and headed back home. It took about 3 hours but some good driving time and the ATL traffic was not bad at all. ALL in ALL I had a very productive week end! Dsmythe


----------



## painterswife

I am going to install new coded deadbolts on the barn doors so we don't have to carry keys.  The existing deadbolt holes are too small. I love youtube. Quick simple ideas on how to drill new holes over the existing ones without damaging the door.


----------



## Cornhusker

41 degrees when I came to work this morning and a little snow on the ground.
Supposed to be down in the 30s tonight.
I need to go drain the second well setup at the new house.


----------



## muleskinner2

painterswife said:


> I am going to install new coded deadbolts on the barn doors so we don't have to carry keys.  The existing deadbolt holes are too small. I love youtube. Quick simple ideas on how to drill new holes over the existing ones without damaging the door.


I am sorry that you live in a neighborhood so dangerous that you must lock your barn doors.


----------



## newfieannie

no snow around here yet. gets a little cool at night. I'm planting spring bulbs today and cutting out around a few bushes by the old fence.

I have a guy coming tomorrow to give me a quote on the new fence. my bro is still here. we are planning a trip to visit friends in the Annapolis valley on Thursday which is supposed to be the best day of the week.

have no idea when he's going back. he says he feels so much at home. like he's back in mothers house. he took 200 books back with him last time and he's already up to that now. I make him keep them in the master bedroom except for the one he's reading . ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

muleskinner2 said:


> I am sorry that you live in a neighborhood so dangerous that you must lock your barn doors.


Thanks but that is not the reason we are locking them. It is the racoons. They are smart and know how to opens doors. I don't like the mess they leave and don't want to carry keys either. So new coded deadlocks and problem solved.


----------



## muleskinner2

painterswife said:


> Thanks but that is not the reason we are locking them. It is the racoons. They are smart and know how to opens doors. I don't like the mess they leave and don't want to carry keys either. So new coded deadlocks and problem solved.


So, a gang of masked bandits is raiding your barn.


----------



## painterswife

Yes and I am glad they have not figured out how to use the round door handles yet or they would be in the house as well and I would have to start locking those doors.


----------



## Cornhusker

muleskinner2 said:


> I am sorry that you live in a neighborhood so dangerous that you must lock your barn doors.


Thieves are everywhere.
A friend of mine caught someone stealing diesel fuel out of his bulk tank (On a game camera)


----------



## Cornhusker

Almost 1:00 in the afternoon, and it's 41° 
I don't even have the AC out yet


----------



## painterswife

Cornhusker said:


> Almost 1:00 in the afternoon, and it's 41°
> I don't even have the AC out yet


We hit 52, so I am happy with that.


----------



## kinnb

we're still dying in the 90's and no rain for over a month, cannot WAIT to get out of FL!


----------



## painterswife

kinnb said:


> we're still dying in the 90's and no rain for over a month, cannot WAIT to get out of FL!


Where are you going?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> Almost 1:00 in the afternoon, and it's 41°
> I don't even have the AC out yet


It's 85 and humid, of course we put away the air conditioners last week.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> It's 85 and humid, of course we put away the air conditioners last week.


It's supposed to get back up in the 60s and 70s for a while after tomorrow.


----------



## kinnb

painterswife said:


> Where are you going?


I'm still working at finding affordable housing in a Medicaid expanded state, so nowhere yet...I'm on two waiting lists so far, and I have searches set so I can continue to hunt every day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Crehburg- how are you feeling? I hope the medication is working.


----------



## painterswife

Some mornings you just can't find your get up and go, no matter where you look for it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm feeling the same way, painterswife. The coffee just ain't cutting it this morning either. 

I have a ton of stuff to get done today too.


----------



## kinnb

must be Wednesday. same here, my gitupngo got up n went!


----------



## painterswife

I feel like a cold is coming and I choose to not let that happen. I will fast today and take a bunch of vitamin D. That should also solve the getup and go problem about 6 o'clock tonight and I won't be able to sleep. I have way too much energy when I fast.


----------



## MO_cows

Came home from Massachusetts with a miserable cold. No time to rest and heal, just been doing the NyQuil coma every night. Best sleep I've had in forever! And it's working, feeling better every day.


----------



## MO_cows

October 2. Where o where is our usual nice fall weather???


----------



## painterswife

Going to make my dad's chili tonight.  Taste of home that will make me happy and leave a bunch for the freezer.

Smudge is having fun everyday chasing the cows back onto the national forest. He waits until I say "get em" and then he is a speeding bullet. Good dog. Most of the leaves are off of the aspens and it was 24 degrees this morning. Smudge is also happy because his girlfriend is back from holidays. She is a Bernese mountain dog/standard poodle cross. Bigger than he is but they love each other. She from up the road.


----------



## painterswife

Big pot of chili is simmering. Homemade bread in the oven. Hubby will be very happy after a long day at work.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We'll be shuffling off to Buffalo in a bit to see Phil Collins on his "Still Not Dead Yet" tour. Mr. Pixie and the NY Pixie daughter are huge fans. Mr. Pixie and I saw Genesis on their "We Can't Dance" Tour in 1992. 

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## painterswife

Today is refried bean day. Going to make a few large batches in the instapot for the freezer.


----------



## Cabin Fever

The high today is forecast to be 49º. Cloudy now, but suppose to be partly cloudy by this afternoon. Later this morning I'll be out in our woods cutting oak firewood for the 2023-2024 heating season.


----------



## Cabin Fever

painterswife said:


> Today is refried bean day. Going to make a few large batches in the instapot for the freezer.


My wife is in Belton, TX right now. She tells me she is making an enchilada lasagna for our family there. It sounded really good. It is made with several layers of corn tortillas, Between each layer is a mixture of chili beans, corn and rice, dotted with tofu, and drenched with enchilada sauce. When served, your square of "lasagna" can be dressed with a green chili cashew sour cream (non-dairy), chopped tomato, chopped onion, chopped black olive. sliced jalapeno, and/or shredded lettuce.

Me? Well, while she was away I made a giant pot of chili last Sunday. I have some every evening. Maybe tonight I'll put some on a toasted corn tortilla and call it a taco. We toast corn tortillas on the open flame of our stove top burner. You have to watch them real close or they will burn.


----------



## painterswife

That is a good idea. I could do it like this instapot lasagna and freeze it in sections for easy dinners when we are too tired or don't feel like cooking.

https://amindfullmom.com/instant-pot-lasagna/

A chili one with cornbread layers would work as well.


----------



## Cabin Fever

painterswife said:


> That is a good idea. I could do it like this instapot lasagna and freeze it in sections for easy dinners when we are too tired or don't feel like cooking.
> 
> https://amindfullmom.com/instant-pot-lasagna/
> 
> A chili one with cornbread layers would work as well.


I have no idea what an instapot is. I made my chili in a crockpot. I'll have to google "instapot."


----------



## painterswife

It is a slow cooker, steamer and pressure cooker all in one. That and my air fryer are now my most used items in my kitchen.


----------



## Cornhusker

Cabin Fever said:


> I have no idea what an instapot is. I made my chili in a crockpot. I'll have to google "instapot."


If you get one, you'll wonder how you ever got by without one.


----------



## painterswife

Yes, I can go from a frozen pot roast to dinner in a couple of hours ( I like really tender). I have a chicken soup recipe that goes from frozen chicken breasts to mmmm good inless than an hour. It makes great cheesecake as well.


----------



## MO_cows

Boy o boy am I glad it's Friday. This is my 12th day in a row of working and ready for a break. Never mind will be painting and working on the she shed this weekend, a different set of challenges will still be a relief.

And it's time for the semi annual rotation of the clothes. Not enough closet space, the flannel shirts and sweaters, etc spend the summer in storage tubs in the basement so it's time to fluff them in the dryer and bring them upstairs. Take the shorts, t shirts, etc downstairs.


----------



## keenataz

Why do people insist on coming to work. I was at a meeting last two days. Three people right by me sniffling, hacking. A


MO_cows said:


> Boy o boy am I glad it's Friday. This is my 12th day in a row of working and ready for a break. Never mind will be painting and working on the she shed this weekend, a different set of challenges will still be a relief.
> 
> And it's time for the semi annual rotation of the clothes. Not enough closet space, the flannel shirts and sweaters, etc spend the summer in storage tubs in the basement so it's time to fluff them in the dryer and bring them upstairs. Take the shorts, t shirts, etc downstairs.



We do exact same thing. But over our Thanksgiving, next weekend


----------



## po boy

keenataz said:


> Why do people insist on coming to work. I was at a meeting last two days. Three people right by me sniffling, hacking. A
> 
> 
> 
> We do exact same thing. But over our Thanksgiving, next weekend


Thanksgiving! At first I thought I had lost about six weeks then realized u r north of the border.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Had to run a vomiting and elderly dog to the vet today. He’s fine after a $300 vet bill. 
Added to the bill from Wednesday’s appointment (the fifth one!) with an equine opthamologist we’ve been spending a fortune in vets lately. 
Now we have the option of a 5-6k surgery for the elderly mare’s eyes. Regardless...she will eventually go blind. 
I hate making hard decisions.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

keenataz said:


> Why do people insist on coming to work.


Because employers expect them to be there.


----------



## Cornhusker

It's finally here.
On the 9th of July, I ordered an AR lower with an engraving of Betsy Ross sewing the flag on one side and a picture of that flag on the other.
It finally arrived, so I get to go pick it up in a few minutes, then to Cabela's to buy a new belt.


----------



## keenataz

po boy said:


> Thanksgiving! At first I thought I had lost about six weeks then realized u r north of the border.


Yes by th etime your Thanksgiving arrives we are into winter. So our thankfullnesss is gone


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> Crehburg- how are you feeling? I hope the medication is working.


Sorry IP, behind on replying.

On another new medicine. Set up for multiple nerve studies the middle of the month. NIH is getting involved....we will see. Fingers crossed... thanks for checking up on me.


----------



## painterswife

This morning looking at the mountains above my home. These are lower than the other side of the valley. We are not far below the snow line.


----------



## painterswife

Today is fridge cleaning day and leftovers go into the freezer. Making snickerdoodles for my hubby. Never made them before.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Finally raining today as no rain the month of September. 92 to 94 Monday to Wednesday. Upper 80s Thursday.
70 Friday. Had to be the hottest and driest September on record here.
Leaves have been turning and falling.
Odd fall weather.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Boy o boy am I glad it's Friday. This is my 12th day in a row of working and ready for a break. Never mind will be painting and working on the she shed this weekend, a different set of challenges will still be a relief.
> 
> And it's time for the semi annual rotation of the clothes. Not enough closet space, the flannel shirts and sweaters, etc spend the summer in storage tubs in the basement so it's time to fluff them in the dryer and bring them upstairs. Take the shorts, t shirts, etc downstairs.


We brought the totes down from the loft last Thursday, but today I have to put away the summer clothes and get out the winter ones. It's cold and going to be damp, and I'm wanting sweaters and sweatshirts.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Sorry IP, behind on replying.
> 
> On another new medicine. Set up for multiple nerve studies the middle of the month. NIH is getting involved....we will see. Fingers crossed... thanks for checking up on me.


Excellent on the NIH involvement! I hope you have improvement soon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

elevenpoint said:


> Finally raining today as no rain the month of September. 92 to 94 Monday to Wednesday. Upper 80s Thursday.
> 70 Friday. Had to be the hottest and driest September on record here.
> Leaves have been turning and falling.
> Odd fall weather.


We've had a hot, dry summer as well, but between today, tonight, and tomorrow we could end up with 2+ inches of rain. The weather powers that be are indicating no flooding because the ground is so dry. Fingers crossed.


----------



## painterswife

The snickerdoodles made my hubby very happy. More than dinner did. He is a very tall, skinny desert lover. Today I will use the same recipe and add chocolate chips. I will freeze some of both batches. It is also case lot sales days so I will stock up on flour, sugar and other baking stuff and over the next few weeks make a bunch of dough and freeze them ready to bake. The cold weather is perfect for baking and putting together lots of stuff for the freezer.

The racoons have been visiting every night and interrupting my sleep. Two young ones. Need to put the electric on around the chicken coop every night. They also make a mess of the dog water bowl if I leave it out on the porch.

Ice on the horse water each morning but luckily the chicken water won't freeze until it stays below freezing at night.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Nothing was done as planned yesterday. Rainy, dreary, damp day so we watched the Bills game, and finally watched Avenger's Endgame. Which we both rated as excellent. A nice Sunday day off. 

So today will be put away summer clothes, and bring out the winter ones. And iron forever...


----------



## keenataz

Irish Pixie said:


> Nothing was done as planned yesterday. Rainy, dreary, damp day so we watched the Bills game, and finally watched Avenger's Endgame. Which we both rated as excellent. A nice Sunday day off.
> 
> So today will be put away summer clothes, and bring out the winter ones. And iron forever...


Hey Bills are actlooking good. Very good defence. Gore is running great and Allen is at least decent


----------



## keenataz

Nice story
*A front full of butterflies swept through Oklahoma City on Saturday*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/weat...erflies-swept-through-oklahoma-city-saturday/


----------



## Irish Pixie

The winter clothes are ironed, put away, and the closet is organized again. I cleaned the refrigerator yesterday and threw away expired condiments, scrubbed the entire inside, and wiped everything down before putting it back. I rearranged the pantry, and now know what we have, and what we need. I do this spring and fall. It's a nice sense of accomplishment. 

I still have to tackle the coat closet and all the Alabama Pixie's multiple board games, the box of hats, scarves and mittens, and odd pieces of hunting stuff. But not today. The next rainy day will work.


----------



## MO_cows

Good grief I'm a walking talking snot factory. This cold doesn't make me feel too bad, but the mucus just won't stop. It's been a week and a half. Forgot to take medicine this morning, seems like all I have done today is blow my nose and wash my hands. I got some Sambucol but messed up and got capsules instead of lozenges so haven't taken any. Tonight I am getting those exchanged and start taking them.


----------



## Cornhusker

Trying to get my little dog into the vet today.
He seems to be in some pain, and when I pick him up he screams and cries, it seems to be his chest, maybe ribs. 
I can't feel any swelling, and when I push on his chest, he doesn't seem to mind.
Last night he was sitting on his chair and his little head was just hanging.
We have snow and ice heading our way, so I hope the vet gets back to me pretty quick.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> Trying to get my little dog into the vet today.
> He seems to be in some pain, and when I pick him up he screams and cries, it seems to be his chest, maybe ribs.
> I can't feel any swelling, and when I push on his chest, he doesn't seem to mind.
> Last night he was sitting on his chair and his little head was just hanging.
> We have snow and ice heading our way, so I hope the vet gets back to me pretty quick.


Poor little guy. I hope the Vet can get him in quickly.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I was looking for a specific cardigan sweater yesterday, and couldn't find it. It dawned on me I was missing several sweaters. I forgot to bring down an entire tote of them from the loft. Sigh. I'll get them put away today. We have way too many clothes. 

Phone calls and paperwork to do today.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> Poor little guy. I hope the Vet can get him in quickly.


Thanks
When I was in the hospital a while back, he would sit in my chair where my laptop usually sits.
They said he'd just sit and sigh.
Excuse the mess behind him, that was stuff going to the garage.
He's so black he doesn't photograph very well.


----------



## po boy

Cornhusker said:


> Thanks
> When I was in the hospital a while back, he would sit in my chair where my laptop usually sits.
> They said he'd just sit and sigh.
> Excuse the mess behind him, that was stuff going to the garage.
> He's so black he doesn't photograph very well.


Cute litle guy, what breed?/


----------



## Cornhusker

po boy said:


> Cute litle guy, what breed?/


He's mostly Brussels Griffon with a little something else, but not sure what.


----------



## po boy

Thanks


----------



## po boy

Cornhusker said:


> He's mostly Brussels Griffon with a little something else, but not sure what.


My beast
Excuse my pry bar and piece of wood. I have been adjusting the rug under my desk.


----------



## Cornhusker

po boy said:


> My beast
> Excuse my pry bar and piece of wood. I have been adjusting the rug under my desk.
> View attachment 79880


Looks like a lovable little fuzzball


----------



## kinnb

@Cornhusker my pups are crossing their paws for your furbaby--hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Cornhusker

After poking and prodding, twisting his neck, back and legs, she decided he had hurt his back.
Not too surprising, his playmate is a St. Bernard, "Bernadette".
At 19 pounds, he doesn't know he's a little dog, and at well over 100 pounds, she doesn't know she's a big dog, and sometimes play gets pretty rough, but they have fun.
She gave me some anti-inflammatories and we are to keep him from roughhousing for 2 weeks.
Also, he shouldn't jump up or down from his chair for a while.
But, he's OK, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## MO_cows

A little more progress on the she shed. Primed and 2 coats of paint on the walls. I think she picked a good color, it's warm gray. 3 of us worked on it all day.

I sure hope the dinner fairy comes tonight, I'm too pooped to think about cooking. I'm the best at cutting in so it was up and down the ladder and step stool all day. My feet are mad at me.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Dynamic duo roughousing in a hay pile.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cool today with a high of 62, and a freeze warning for tonight. Chicken and veggie tortellini soup for supper. 

I'm going to do a bit of paperwork, and then work in the barn today. I put it off all summer because it makes me sad to see it empty, but it needs to be done.


----------



## painterswife

We got all our hay and stacked it. Going to pick up 80 pounds of chicken breasts this am an wrap them for the freezer. Need to put in a new pole for the power by the chicken house today as well.


----------



## MO_cows

In Fayette today, at CMU for band day. Watched DGD in marching band, then she will be in drum line later. This is her senior year, one of the last opportunities to come out to see her perform. Had fish for lunch at the First Baptist Church fish fry fundraiser for their food pantry. Gotta love a small town.


----------



## painterswife

Today we moved the rest of the insulation panels to the barn loft. It was another workout. Hubby and I togethet carried each one across the yard and up the stairs. Hay the last two days and these today. No need to go to the gym. Also wrapped 80 pounds of chicken for the freezer. Should sleep well tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

There is a love sick buck wandering around the horse pasture this morning. It's a little early for rut, but it's clear he's looking for love. 

I'll finish working in the barn today, there is still some bark and wood junk to get off the aisle. 

Mr. Pixie was off work from Friday the 4th to this past Thursday. He worked Friday, Sat, Sun, and he's off Monday and Tuesday. He has to use vacation/personal days or he'll lose them at the end of the year. It's nice having him home in the evening. 

I hope everyone enjoys their Sunday.


----------



## emdeengee

Happy Thanksgiving Canada.

It is just after 11 am here and I am already tired. The phone rang at just after 6 am. Our family and friends just do not get the time zones even after all these years. Two this morning. Company this afternoon but just the two of us for dinner. Not turkey.

Thanksgiving is really the start of fall for me. Harvests over (earlier than in the US) and colder weather moving in all over. The first Thanksgiving celebration in North America with indigenous peoples (the Inuit) was in 1578 when the English explorer Martin Frobisher made it safely to Nunavut. It was a thanksgiving for safe arrival but Samuel de Champlain and his settlers held Thanksgiving celebrations and feasts with their First Nations neighbours for good harvests from 1606 on calling the organization The Order of Good Cheer.


----------



## Witch's Broom

emdeengee said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Canada.


Happy Thanksgiving to you, too, Em!


----------



## MO_cows

She shed update. All those pesky holes in the ceiling have been filled with light fixtures, vent covers, etc. Next is flooring, then kitchen cabinets and bathroom fixtures. And 3 doors to install plus the very important septic tank. And baseboards, trim. But we are in the home stretch! Wore the dog out just watching us.
















Sent from my XT1585 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## painterswife

Today I have been driving between a few of the company locations. It snowed on the mountain tops last night and the fresh snow and the fall colors are beautiful. I am enjoying it.


----------



## 101pigs

painterswife said:


> Today I have been driving between a few of the company locations. It snowed on the mountain tops last night and the fresh snow and the fall colors are beautiful. I am enjoying it.


Got a new noise outside my auto in the back. New noises drive my crazy until i can find the problem.


----------



## painterswife

101pigs said:


> Got a new noise outside my auto in the back. New noises drive my crazy until i can find the problem.


Hubby just got new tires put on his truck. They told him he has a loose tie rod. That is driving him crazy. As he says, "It is always something"


----------



## Irish Pixie

Gah. I'm cleaning closets today. I found both the navy and black blazers I've been tearing the cabin apart to locate, but the most surprising find was a Remington 1100 20 gauge. I honestly didn't remember we owned this gun, but seeing it brought back the memory. We bought it for me for deer hunting years ago, and it's never even been fired. It's pretty, black and has an engraved receiver.

What was astonishing is it wasn't in the box, and wasn't in the safe. No clue why. It did have a locked trigger guard tho.

ETA: I also found the Alabama Pixie's VMI coatee and white dress uniform jacket.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Coldest morning so far this year- 26 degrees. Freezing fog too. 

More closets today. I wonder what I'll discover in the coat closet?


----------



## Elevenpoint

painterswife said:


> Hubby just got new tires put on his truck. They told him he has a loose tie rod. That is driving him crazy. As he says, "It is always something"


If one is bad the rest will go soon.
I replace all at once and get an alignment


----------



## painterswife

Hubby is working today so I picked today to figure out which outlet on the living room circuit was bad. Found it and I need to replace the entire box and wiring. Figured out which wires led to it in the crawl space and bypassed that outlet until I can get it out of the wall. We have insulated panel walls so it is a bit of work to get the wires out and replace the box. Working in the crawlspace is a back killer.

I then took the opportunity to move every bit of furniture in the front room and dining room. Another back killer. When hubby is away I will play.  He can't stand the mess I make before I get it back together.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The coat closet is clean, and half of the Alabama Pixie's board game collection is going to the Salvation Army tomorrow morning. There were just too many. No surprise finds, but we have now have enough light bulbs of various kinds to last for years.


----------



## MO_cows

Today got off to a rough start. Foggy as all get out this morning. Then DSIL called to say the car overheated on her way to work, she was stranded a few miles down the highway. Went and got her, brought some jugs of water. Filled up the car and got it home. Now DH is underneath it trying to fix it. We planned on finishing the cabinet install today, not doing auto repair. Just got DH's truck out of the shop with a new front end under it and a hefty bill, didn't need this.


----------



## crehberg

MO_cows said:


> Today got off to a rough start. Foggy as all get out this morning. Then DSIL called to say the car overheated on her way to work, she was stranded a few miles down the highway. Went and got her, brought some jugs of water. Filled up the car and got it home. Now DH is underneath it trying to fix it. We planned on finishing the cabinet install today, not doing auto repair. Just got DH's truck out of the shop with a new front end under it and a hefty bill, didn't need this.


Hope it turns out to be nothing serious...I know the pain of auto repairs all too well!


----------



## painterswife

Three inches of snow and still coming. First plow of the year on the highway. Looks like it is here to stay.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> Gah. I'm cleaning closets today. I found both the navy and black blazers I've been tearing the cabin apart to locate, but the most surprising find was a Remington 1100 20 gauge. I honestly didn't remember we owned this gun, but seeing it brought back the memory. We bought it for me for deer hunting years ago, and it's never even been fired. It's pretty, black and has an engraved receiver.
> 
> What was astonishing is it wasn't in the box, and wasn't in the safe. No clue why. It did have a locked trigger guard tho.
> 
> ETA: I also found the Alabama Pixie's VMI coatee and white dress uniform jacket.


I have probably the same Remington 1100 
It's my go-to pheasant gun.


----------



## newfieannie

marvelous day here all around. sun is shining brightly and I'm getting things back to normal inside. it's been a terrible couple weeks though. I had a leak in my drainage system. my insurance denied my claim. they said it was an existing leak. I knew it wasn't but you can't fight them. paid the plumbers 1200. I would have had to pay them anyway. ins doesn't cover that and I was happy with it.

contractors said i would have to pull up the new floors i just put in and god knows what else. probably cost 50.000 they said before i was finished. I mentioned it to my son and he told me not to sign anything until he got a look at it.

in the state i was in i forgot he does that work every day. i bought a dehumidifier and he fixed the holes that the plumbers cut upstairs under the sink because they thought it was the water line and in the dining room where the drainage was between the walls.

he put a small door in where the drain is so i can access it without cutting holes in the future.and all I needed downstairs was a half sheet of gyprock and a bit of insulation.

he already cut it all out a week ago and he's bringing what he needs this afternoon. we'll finish it tomorrow because it's going to rain and he's doing outside work this week. if it hadn't been for him i would have signed. I'm just so gullible. for sure i trust too much. my son says people are getting taken every day like that. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

DSIL is jinxed. A gust of wind smacked her with the door to the 5th wheel, knocked her off the steps and she broke her leg just below the knee. Both bones. Spent almost 18 hours in 2 hospitals before having surgery which left her with gruesome exterior hardware sticking out of her leg and another surgery pending when the swelling goes down.


----------



## painterswife

I have been doing some electrical work around the house and barn. Every time I tested the plugs I would get an open ground. I could not figure out why. I kept checking all the plugs to see if the ground was not connected. Turned out it was not me but the tester. Got a new one and we are back in business.


----------



## Irish Pixie

That’s not good for your SIL. Best of luck to her for an uneventful healing.

I’ve been down with trochanteric bursitis/sacroiliac joint problems since Monday. I haven’t been able to do much, and it’s depressing. Better today after NAIDs, steroids, and rest.

I’ve got a ton to do... so frustrating.


----------



## keenataz

Streaming Neil Young and Crazy Horse new album this morning. If you are a fan, you wil like it. If not, probably not.

But for a 70+ year old doing pretty good to still be rocking


----------



## painterswife

A cold clear morning here. Going to enjoy it before the temp drops more. They are forecasting 4 degrees for Sunday night after wind and snow on Saturday.


----------



## keenataz

Good news. The Montreal Expos are two wins from the World Series title

Vive les Expos


----------



## crehberg

MO, hope your SIL gets healed up quick!

IP, hope you feel better soon!

Finally seem to be getting over the crud I've had the past two weeks...and now my wife seems to be on the mend from it as well. Fingers crossed!


----------



## painterswife

They are now forecasting -2 on Monday night.


----------



## kinnb

I'm so done with the whole Florida thing, but yeah, -2 is NOT my friend. stay warm and in, @painterswife


----------



## newfieannie

just a beautiful day here today. same way tomorrow I plan to rake up some leaves from the median and see what I can do with the acorns.

not sure where my kidney stone went . it's 60 days tomorrow since I went to emergency and had the ct scan and found out I had one. I had pain the next day but haven't had a thing since. been steady working at this and that. running around with my bro. cleaning up after the drain leak. helping my son to repair everything. still hate water but trying to force it down.

hunting starts with the regular gun tomorrow. hope my son gets a deer. he saw on his cam that the deer were always in there when he was in the city working so he's taking tomorrow off. keeping my fingers crossed because he didn't get one last year. ~Georgia


----------



## 101pigs

newfieannie said:


> just a beautiful day here today. same way tomorrow I plan to rake up some leaves from the median and see what I can do with the acorns.
> 
> not sure where my kidney stone went . it's 60 days tomorrow since I went to emergency and had the ct scan and found out I had one. I had pain the next day but haven't had a thing since. been steady working at this and that. running around with my bro. cleaning up after the drain leak. helping my son to repair everything. still hate water but trying to force it down.
> 
> hunting starts with the regular gun tomorrow. hope my son gets a deer. he saw on his cam that the deer were always in there when he was in the city working so he's taking tomorrow off. keeping my fingers crossed because he didn't get one last year. ~Georgia


Cool here today. Got out of Jury duty. Fell asleep twice while they were selecting people. I think that helped a bit.  My Dog came home this afternoon. Not seem him for a couple mos. Had a rag around his next. Someone has claimed my Dog. I put food out for him. He may stay the night. Left the Car door open in case he wants to stay the night.  
Deer season is next month here. However i can take one anytime on my farm. Will take one in the next few days as i am out of deer meat. I always take a couple a year. I like the young ones under one year old. Good veal meat.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm feeling better, crehburg. Thank you. I had to rest in the recliner for two full days, I'm not a good rester and there is so much to get done around here. The oldest Pixie daughter (and our grandsons) will be here tomorrow to help me catch up. 

How are you feeling? Are the new meds helping?


----------



## Cornhusker

Today I have to go help someone move a washer and dryer in and a washer and dryer out.
It's in the basement with a couple of tricky corners, then try to get home and get some of my stuff done.
Tomorrow is the last nice day for a while, so I'm taking the grandkids to the pumpkin patch where they can get a tattoo, climb on piles of hay bales, ride a train, feed ducks, climb on and slide down the big inflated slide, etc.
Of course we'll go to the overpriced gift shop, eat an overpriced hot dog and be wore to a frazzle at the end.
I spent all day yesterday unloading a U-haul, and my knee is killing me. I'm hoping it'll feel better tomorrow, or it's going to be a tough trip to the pumpkin patch.


----------



## newfieannie

i wouldn't mind doing all that stuff myself. or at least having grand kids to go with.

I started at the median this morning. raked up one bag of leaves. felt my back going although I had a brace on. took the whole works and shoved it in the shed.

raking and vacumning is the worst for me. i'll try to find someone on Kijiji or just leave it until spring. can't afford to tear my back up.

I'm taking off in the morning to a book sale and then a luncheon and sale at a church. i'll likely come home with more home knit mitts. have a drawer full in there now .I always say i'll put them on a mitten tree displayed at one of the banks but I forget until after Christmas. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

Neighbor's dog encountered a porcupine.  Was on their property but it borders ours. Will have to keep Smudge close until we can shoot it.

Likely that humongous one I saw a month or so ago down the road.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm feeling better, crehburg. Thank you. I had to rest in the recliner for two full days, I'm not a good rester and there is so much to get done around here. The oldest Pixie daughter (and our grandsons) will be here tomorrow to help me catch up.
> 
> How are you feeling? Are the new meds helping?


So far no bueno. Due for another dose increase next week. Should have already had it but have been on antibiotics and Prednisone for the "bug'...so that got put off until everything was cleared out of my system.


----------



## MO_cows

Well tonight we brought DSIL and her 20 lbs of hardware sticking out of her leg home. DH pulled off a good one - widened the ramp we had previously built for the dog to where a wheelchair fits. It was already sturdy enough because 4x4 for supports was what he had on hand when he built it. The next week or two are going to be interesting.


----------



## painterswife

Yesterday got a few things done that were on the list but got pushed aside. New pole by the chicken house for it's electric and the horses water heater. Redid the wiring so the pug for the heater is higher and out of the deep snow. Also ran an armoured electric wire to the chicken house and put in an outlet. It was powered by an extension cord for many years.

Also added a plug and switch in the storage are under the new stairs in the barn. Going to put in some lights in the barn loft today.


----------



## MO_cows

Mid 30s this morning and a little misty. If you zoom up this photo, just to the right of center is the " rooster tree".


----------



## Cornhusker

Survived the Pumpkin patch.
It was exhausting. We hit the tattoo parlor, the haunted house, the 3 acre corn maze, the bounce house, pumpkin painting and hay bale bonanza.
Had lunch in the gift shop, 4 hotdogs (with cookie and applesauce) a couple little toys for the kids cost $42 on top of the $10 a head to get in, so it was an $82 outing.
The kids really enjoyed it, and I hope I'm leaving them some good memories of Grandpa for when I'm gone.
If they look back fondly, it was worth every cent


----------



## painterswife

My favorite memory of my grandpa is when he would tell Grandma we were going to the park but we were really going to Dairy Queen.  It was our own personal joke.


----------



## mreynolds

Built a picnic table with a cooler (a planter) in the middle for drinks today. We are raffling it off among other stuff next Saturday for a benefit for a friend who has stage 4 cancer. Even though he has insurance he still has to pay in advance 2k per treatment. This is third benefit for his third treatment. Looking good so far though as far as the treatments go. He will have 2 more to go.


----------



## painterswife

I just walked out to the car with no coat. it is a brisk 7 degrees. Today the forecast is 4 inches of snow and them -10 tomorrow night. I am very glad I got the electric hooked back up to the chicken house and the horse waterer. I also used a bunch of the offcuts of the insulated panels to make a shelter for the cat's house. I put his fabric house and heating pad inside of it. It is in the loft of the barn.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is out and about day, but after Mr. Pixie gets some sleep. There is a nurse administrator out on sick leave, and he's been forced into a ton of overtime. 

I've been getting lots of stuff done around the cabin, and there is yet another dumpster being delivered for barn junk tomorrow. It's crazy the amount of stuff that is accumulated in twenty years. 

We'll have a late lunch/early supper at Red Robin (Yum) because they have a BOGO deal today on their gourmet hamburgers, and I love the one with a fried egg.


----------



## painterswife

Icy, snowy roads. One flipped car last night and a transport truck on its side. Cars are moving slowly today as the wind whips the snow around.

Yesterday I put away the deck furniture and put away the last of the hoses. All that is left outside is moving the horse trailer to its winter parking spot. Hubby gets that job.


----------



## Cornhusker

10° right now with a wind chill at 6 below.
I am not ready for winter, but I did get the hoses and sprinklers drained, windows caulked (the worst anyway) and some digging on the septic.
Supposed to warm up later in the week, 40s and 50s, so I'll be working more this weekend.


----------



## Dutchie

Cornhusker said:


> 41 degrees when I came to work this morning and a little snow on the ground.
> Supposed to be down in the 30s tonight.
> I need to go drain the second well setup at the new house.


New house?


----------



## keenataz

Game 7 of World Series tomorrow. Montreal Expos going for first World Series Championship


----------



## MO_cows

Fingers crossed, tomorrow we take DSIL to see orthopedic surgeon. We hope he says she is ready for 2nd surgery and get rid of 20 lbs of external hardware she has now.


----------



## mreynolds

keenataz said:


> Game 7 of World Series tomorrow. Montreal Expos going for first World Series Championship


Houston rocks.


----------



## crehberg

MO_cows said:


> Fingers crossed, tomorrow we take DSIL to see orthopedic surgeon. We hope he says she is ready for 2nd surgery and get rid of 20 lbs of external hardware she has now.


I hope so too MO!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yesterday's late lunch was fantastic, the hamburger was nice, juicy, and greasy. We always grill burgers so greasy is a delicious treat.

Today is paperwork, contacting junkique dealers, and more cleaning.


----------



## keenataz

Irish Pixie said:


> Yesterday's late lunch was fantastic, the hamburger was nice, juicy, and greasy. We always grill burgers so greasy is a delicious treat.
> 
> Today is paperwork, contacting junkique dealers, and more cleaning.


I have found my doing paperwork is picking it up from the mailbox, driving it home, putting it in the woodstove. repeat one month later.


----------



## Irish Pixie

keenataz said:


> I have found my doing paperwork is picking it up from the mailbox, driving it home, putting it in the woodstove. repeat one month later.


I have a lot like that, but some of it actually has to be handled.


----------



## keenataz

I just got a notification that my Netflix account was hacked.

I contacted Netflix and the told me. Someone changed my password. They said this is fairly common. Hackers do it for free Netflix use until the actual user tries to use their account and finds password not valid.

These hackers are becoming the bane of my life


----------



## D-BOONE

painterswife said:


> I just walked out to the car with no coat. it is a brisk 7 degrees.


sounds like good skinny dippen weather


----------



## painterswife

D-BOONE said:


> sounds like good skinny dippen weather


Well you and your dangle bits jump right in a tell us how it goes.


----------



## painterswife

It was another cold day but I bundled up and enjoyed it. Lots of laughter and fun keeping me warm.


----------



## mreynolds

My son had a curious charge on his debit card on .79 cents in Cali at a supposed restaurant. After checking into it, there are now bots that set up virtual "businesses" that run random card numbers. They will charge some obscure amount as to not create alarm. Then if they can figure out the back three numbers it will be drained. 

Check your statements often. He was lucky and checks his daily. He is OCD about his budget and cant even get a bath before it is checked.


----------



## MO_cows

We got pretty good news at the Dr with DSIL today. Surgery is scheduled for next Wednesday. The external hardware goes away and they install plates inside. The not so good news, she has to wear a brace for awhile and still not weight bearing after this 2nd surgery. When she breaks a leg she don't mess around.

Me and DS tag teamed so nobody had to take a day off work or make an extra 60 mile round trip. We swapped cars for the day, and whattaya know I can still drive a stick. Hadn't driven one in years.


----------



## Evons hubby

Our happy news came a couple days ago. After finishing her chemo and radiation treatments from her first round another tumor had been discovered on my Yvonne's neck, jaw area. She went for the biopsy... lo and behold... Benign cyst! Yeah, we are still doing a happy dance around here!


----------



## Irish Pixie

We have a wind and rain storm coming in today and tonight. Fingers crossed the power stays on and Mr. Pixie can get home from work. 

I have paperwork of another type today, the bottom drawer of the filing cabinet and my desk. All old and unneeded paperwork will be gone.


----------



## Cornhusker

It's cold, but supposed to be warmer than yesterday.
After work, I go for a chest X-ray, then over to see the grandkids.
If I have time, I might stop and see my brother for a bit.


----------



## painterswife

Another cool day. It was good though. I am thankful everyday for good friends and family. I saw someone berate someone they have professed to care about, in front of a group of other people. It hurt my heart. It makes you appreciate what you have.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was quite a storm last night, thunder and lighting, very heavy rain, wind with gusts over 60 mph, and there may have been a tornado or two. We weathered it well, but our elderly neighbor had some limbs come down in his yard, Mr. Pixie and I will drag them away for him later.

The high yesterday was around 70, the high today will be 45. The first taste of winter.


----------



## Elevenpoint

22 and a hard frost and freeze last night, that was the end of the peppers and not sure what will survive.
Beets are ready to be pulled, a few onions left, carrots and broccoli may make it.


----------



## mreynolds

Irish Pixie said:


> It was quite a storm last night, thunder and lighting, very heavy rain, wind with gusts over 60 mph, and there may have been a tornado or two. We weathered it well, but our elderly neighbor had some limbs come down in his yard, Mr. Pixie and I will drag them away for him later.
> 
> The high yesterday was around 70, the high today will be 45. The first taste of winter.


The Earth must have turned on its axis. Our high yesterday was 45. 29 this morning.


----------



## Cornhusker

mreynolds said:


> The Earth must have turned on its axis. Our high yesterday was 45. 29 this morning.


My son lives in Texas, and he said it was 15° when he went to work, yesterday or the day before, can't remember


----------



## mreynolds

Cornhusker said:


> My son lives in Texas, and he said it was 15° when he went to work, yesterday or the day before, can't remember


It was yesterday.


----------



## Irish Pixie

mreynolds said:


> The Earth must have turned on its axis. Our high yesterday was 45. 29 this morning.


Crazy weather. The Alabama Pixie messaged me a screenshot of her weather yesterday afternoon, it was 48. The message said, "We're going to die". The low tonight for them is 37, ours is 30.


----------



## kinnb

we did a 35 degree turnaround overnight down here in the sandbox--was 41 degrees at dog pee o'clock. much appreciated after this purely hellish summer!


----------



## Evons hubby

Sunny with a balmy 50 ish on the farm today.


----------



## newfieannie

we had high wind today also. i brought in all my decorations but left the pumpkins out and they were blowing around the yard. my son said he had a job to keep the car on the road coming in this morning. it has all died down now which is good because i don't like wind in the nighttime. just can't sleep. spend the night walking the floor.

i got to get at my paperwork also. i got as far as having it spread on the bed in the master bedroom. hopefully i don't have guests before i get at it. i should have had it done but i hate it so i tend to procrastinate. i have an excuse for tomorrow I'm going to another tea and sale. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Prior to coffee this morning, the boiler decided to start making a loud vibrating noise, it's the thingamajig that was replaced last January. I shut it off, waited an hour, started it again and as soon as it warmed up the noise started again. It's a good thing it's cold enough to use the wood stove.

It's always something.


----------



## painterswife

Roasting coffee beans this morning. Played ball with the dog and of course fed the horses. It is a brisk 13 degrees but sunny and should get to the low 40's.

Trying to figure out if I will work outside today or make it an inside cleaning day.


----------



## newfieannie

my son got his deer today.a fair size one too I think. there was a message on the machine when I got home. he's pretty happy. he can still get another with his muzzleloader. he'll have his winter meat now. that's all he eats except for the occasional meat loaf I make for him with store bought stuff. 

I heard some scratching around the back wall of the house today haven't heard a thing since I spent 2000 or so getting the house sealed 8 weeks ago. not sure what i'll do. it might be getting up along the water pipes. like IP mentioned . there's always something. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Getting closer on the she shed. Kitchen cabinets are in, still need countertop. Flooring about halfway done. The biggie left is septic tank. A friend was supposed to bring over some kind of digging machine but hasn't got around to it yet.


----------



## Witch's Broom

MO_cows said:


> Getting closer on the she shed. Kitchen cabinets are in, still need countertop. Flooring about halfway done. The biggie left is septic tank. A friend was supposed to bring over some kind of digging machine but hasn't got around to it yet.
> View attachment 80310


As Freddy Prinze used to say... loooo-kiiinggg gooood!


----------



## MO_cows

Thanks Maude. It's been a long haul, we have been at it since the end of May. Just ready to be done!


----------



## Witch's Broom

MO_cows said:


> Thanks Maude. It's been a long haul, we have been at it since the end of May. Just ready to be done!
> View attachment 80312


I can only imagine, MO, but it looks like you're doing such a nice job. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mreynolds

So, we raised over a thousand dollars for our friends today for his cancer treatments with BBQ and a washers tournament......

I came in second and was the laughing stock since I usually take first....But I was only letting someone else win 

But it was a long day hard day. Emotional one too. All in all a great day for everyone. Next fundraiser I will ask you guys to join in.  Just don't beat me in washers is all I ask. 

My friend is touch and go for now but I really fear for his wife. We never really think about the ones trying to hold it together for the family as much as we do the ones going through the treatments. The caregivers go through a lot also as some of you already know.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today the NY Pixies are coming to fill the latest dumpster with barn junk. It wasn't cleaned out when we bought it, so there was probably 30+ years of junk in there. This should do it tho.  There's still a bit in the basement too. I swear we aren't hoarders. 

There's an antique dealer coming to look at the farm junktique today too. I hope he takes a lot of it, I've collected for over 20 years. 

It should be a fun day with the family.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The junktique is all gone except for five old canning jars. I didn't get quite as much as I wanted, but none of it will go to the landfill. He said he couldn't use all of it in his shop, but he'll donate it to the humane society's flea market in the spring. I was happy with it.

The barn is 99% done, and the dumpster mostly full. The kids did a great job, and I was able to play with the grands, all in all a good day.

Today I'm hoping that the plumber can come fix the thingamajig on the boiler. It's beyond toasty warm in here, even with the wood stove shut down to a simmer.

ETA: This just happened: I called the plumber. "Hi Claude." "Pix, why are you calling me, I thought we decided last time to see less of each other." We both laughed. He'll be here sometime this afternoon.


----------



## crehberg

Well it has been an eventful weekend for sure. Had nerve studies done Friday which showed deterioration in my left side. Spent the rest of the day talking with Dr's deciding where to go next. Still working on that.

Wake up to a phone call early Saturday AM..MIL is in the hospital with chest pains. Two days later, and they still haven't found a cause. She's back at home resting, feeling ok as long as she takes pain medicine.

Wound up watching neices and nephews all weekend through that ordeal, and spent all of today fighting with the pharmacy over a prescription and grocery shopping.

I'm whopped. If anyone needs me I'll be in bed!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm sorry you have all this stress in your life, crehberg. 

I'm whipped too, but it's due to the dang blasted time change for me.


----------



## MO_cows

Had to share this beautiful sunset tonight. The photos don't do it justice, the fronds on the pampass grass just glowed in the fading light. And I needed a moment of beauty, we had a rough weekend around here.























Sent from my XT1585 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Irish Pixie

Absolutely stunning, Mo cows.


----------



## painterswife

Something got a couple of my chickens a few days ago. Yesterday I found out what. Raccoons. We have been having problems with them for a bit. Yesterday when I went out, there was one on the roof of the chicken house. Chased him off and put the electric on. Will need to add some so that they get shocked when they hang over the roof trying to get in.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Something got a couple of my chickens a few days ago. Yesterday I found out what. Raccoons. We have been having problems with them for a bit. Yesterday when I went out, there was one on the roof of the chicken house. Chased him off and put the electric on. Will need to add some so that they get shocked when they hang over the roof trying to get in.


I'm glad you figured it out before you lost more.


----------



## painterswife

Indian Summer. 50 degrees today.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I’m in Kelowna, BC for a couple of nights overlooking the lake. Beautiful!
I love the red poppies everyone is wearing for Remembrance Day. Nice tradition.

going to see a man about a boat. Because November is the best time of year for that...right?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Back in Central Texas after the month long adventure in Missouri and the breakdown in Arkansas on the way home. 

Life is good. Sitting on the deck. It’s 72 degrees. We’re sipping pecan pie flavored moonshine.


----------



## painterswife

Just finished dinner. Roasted chicken in a cast iron skillet. First time I did that. It was really good and hubby was very happy.


----------



## painterswife

Dueling banjos or should I say dueling owls hooting outside. They sure are loud.


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Back in Central Texas after the month long adventure in Missouri and the breakdown in Arkansas on the way home.
> 
> Life is good. Sitting on the deck. It’s 72 degrees. We’re sipping pecan pie flavored moonshine.


I'll be right over....in about 5 or so hours.


----------



## mreynolds

painterswife said:


> Just finished dinner. Roasted chicken in a cast iron skillet. First time I did that. It was really good and hubby was very happy.


How do you roast a chicken in a skillet?


----------



## painterswife

mreynolds said:


> How do you roast a chicken in a skillet?


Put it in the oven.


----------



## mreynolds

painterswife said:


> Put it in the oven.


Duh.....

I had envisioned a whole chicken on the stove being roasted in a skillet. I have done one in a cast iron dutch oven while camping before.


----------



## Irish Pixie

mreynolds said:


> Duh.....
> 
> I had envisioned a whole chicken on the stove being roasted in a skillet. I have done one in a cast iron dutch oven while camping before.


Don't feel too dumb, I asked too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're having date lunch, a bit of grocery shopping, and returning all the cans/bottles to the Can Man. There are probably $25 worth of returnables, and it may be a pain, but there are very, very few bottles and cans on the side of NY roads.

Mr. Pixie has been working so much overtime that we haven't had much time to talk. So I'll most likely talk both his ears off. 

ETA: Mr Pixie picked Chili’s, no foie gras on the menu, but the southwest chicken salad was excellent, and the Hennessy harvest ‘Rita was very good.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Yee haw! Today will be my first day back in my office. I sorted the mail last night, so it should be a Quickbooks bookkeeping day. 

I think I will set a timer as a reminder to get up and MOVE every hour.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to spend my day inside cleaning and finishing paperwork. And I'm going to start the wood stove shortly. The high today will be around 30, but the windchill will be in the teens as the wind picks up. In the words of our then two year old granddaughter (the original Claire Bear) "No like." She no longer refers to herself as "Claire Bear" tho, and that is kinda sad. 

We ended up with a couple inches of wet snow, and as I was making coffee this morning I heard a plow go by. What were they plowing? Dang. There had been cars up and down the road for hours.


----------



## Cornhusker

Supposed to be 64° today and 70° tomorrow.
Won't get to enjoy it today, but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## painterswife

We are enjoying beautiful fall weather. Cool nights but sunny days in the mid 50's. Perfect weather as far as I am concerned.


----------



## emdeengee

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m in Kelowna, BC for a couple of nights overlooking the lake. Beautiful!
> I love the red poppies everyone is wearing for Remembrance Day. Nice tradition.
> 
> going to see a man about a boat. Because November is the best time of year for that...right?



My town. Hope you get to go on some of the wine tours. 

November 11th is Remembrance Day in Canada. The poppy was chosen as the symbol of remembrance around the world because they grew in the battle-scared fields and this was brought to the attention of the world because of the poem written by Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae a Canadian poet, physician, author, artist and soldier during World War I, and a surgeon during the Second Battle of Ypres, in Belgium. I memorized this in grade school and still remember it today.

In Flanders Fields
BY JOHN MCCRAE

In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie,
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields.


----------



## kinnb

welp. we did a thing today....my service dog Deja passed her Public Access test, so she is a full fledged Service Dog!! now I get to go find Service Dog patches for her gear and take off all the service dog in training ones  

I am SO proud of her!! Deja has been my hardest to train and the most medically involved, so this is just such a relief.


----------



## Lisa in WA

emdeengee said:


> My town. Hope you get to go on some of the wine tours.
> 
> November 11th is Remembrance Day in Canada. The poppy was chosen as the symbol of remembrance around the world because they grew in the battle-scared fields and this was brought to the attention of the world because of the poem written by Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae a Canadian poet, physician, author, artist and soldier during World War I, and a surgeon during the Second Battle of Ypres, in Belgium. I memorized this in grade school and still remember it today.
> 
> In Flanders Fields
> BY JOHN MCCRAE
> 
> In Flanders fields the poppies blow
> Between the crosses, row on row,
> That mark our place; and in the sky
> The larks, still bravely singing, fly
> Scarce heard amid the guns below.
> 
> We are the Dead. Short days ago
> We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
> Loved and were loved, and now we lie,
> In Flanders fields.
> 
> Take up our quarrel with the foe:
> To you from failing hands we throw
> The torch; be yours to hold it high.
> If ye break faith with us who die
> We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
> In Flanders fields.


No wineries on this trip. It was all about boats. We will be going back at least several more times though. 
What a nice city though. I’d only driven thru on the way to Vernon but I somehow missed how big Kelowna is.


----------



## Witch's Broom

Lisa in WA said:


> No wineries on this trip. It was all about boats. We will be going back at least several more times though.
> What a nice city though. I’d only driven thru on the way to Vernon but I somehow missed how big Kelowna is.


True, and how bustling it's become.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Maude said:


> True, and how bustling it's become.


Holy smokes....all the construction by the lake. cranes everywhere. 
Also, note to selves. Find out what the Kelowna Rockets schedule is before you go to a restaurant across from the rink. I’m getting old for sure but holy moly...the din in the Cactus Club was deafening.


----------



## Witch's Broom

Lisa in WA said:


> Holy smokes....all the construction by the lake. cranes everywhere.
> Also, note to selves. Find out what the Kelowna Rockets schedule is before you go to a restaurant across from the rink. I’m getting old for sure but holy moly...the din in the Cactus Club was deafening.


We haven't visited Kelowna in years, but I can only imagine the changes that have happened since.


----------



## newfieannie

first snow fall of the year. 3in so far at my sons place 30 miles away. we will likely only get a few flurries or rain along the coast.

i do hope we don't get much because i'm going to a church tea tomorrow and i still have summer tires. i have my winter ones stored at the dealers but can't get an appointment until the 25th. i always leave it too late although my tires say mud and snow so they should be okay for a little snow. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

kinnb said:


> welp. we did a thing today....my service dog Deja passed her Public Access test, so she is a full fledged Service Dog!! now I get to go find Service Dog patches for her gear and take off all the service dog in training ones
> 
> I am SO proud of her!! Deja has been my hardest to train and the most medically involved, so this is just such a relief.


Congratulations to you and Deja!


----------



## kinnb

@Irish Pixie thanks!! she had a playdate with my trainer's 80+ lb pit bull right after. My little 30 lb turdlet whooped his fanny into submission


----------



## painterswife

kinnb said:


> @Irish Pixie thanks!! she had a playdate with my trainer's 80+ lb pit bull right after. My little 30 lb turdlet whooped his fanny into submission


Is that the two of them in your picture?


----------



## kinnb

@painterswife yep. Deja's the little Dachsador sleeping on top of Tao (SD, 7 years old, lab/border collie). She was maybe just under a year in the picture. Now 2 years, 5 months. They're both amazing!


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was 15 degrees when I got up at 6 this morning.  It's supposed to warm up to around 40, and be sunny. I'm working in the barn today, it needs to be finished so I can have the dumpster removed.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Been working morning noon and night getting ready for appliances to be delivered today.
The old fridge is 21 years old and the electric stove is junk.
Of course this entails a new floor which is about 500 sf.
New stove is gas with true convection so I had to put gas line in.
New fridge is bottom freezer, no more getting on your hands and knees to see what's on the bottom shelf in the back.


----------



## crehberg

elevenpoint said:


> Been working morning noon and night getting ready for appliances to be delivered today.
> The old fridge is 21 years old and the electric stove is junk.
> Of course this entails a new floor which is about 500 sf.
> New stove is gas with true convection so I had to put gas line in.
> New fridge is bottom freezer, no more getting on your hands and knees to see what's on the bottom shelf in the back.
> View attachment 80500


It's amazing how one simple thing turns into about twenty. Hope you enjoy the new appliances for years to come!


----------



## emdeengee

Lisa in WA said:


> No wineries on this trip. It was all about boats. We will be going back at least several more times though.
> What a nice city though. I’d only driven thru on the way to Vernon but I somehow missed how big Kelowna is.



We moved there in the 1970s and it was just a small city. I spent many summers in the whole Okanagan Valley - love Vernon and Summerland. We were transferred away in the 1980s and at that time the city decided to advertise how wonderful the whole valley is. We returned in the 1990s and could not believe how our little city had just exploded. They should have kept quiet lol!

There were just a few wineries in the old days but now there are many and world class. The best Ice wine comes from there. I can remember picking grapes in 10 Celsius below zero.

Get a boat that can out race Ogopogo.


----------



## Lisa in WA

emdeengee said:


> We moved there in the 1970s and it was just a small city. I spent many summers in the whole Okanagan Valley - love Vernon and Summerland. We were transferred away in the 1980s and at that time the city decided to advertise how wonderful the whole valley is. We returned in the 1990s and could not believe how our little city had just exploded. They should have kept quiet lol!
> 
> There were just a few wineries in the old days but now there are many and world class. The best Ice wine comes from there. I can remember picking grapes in 10 Celsius below zero.
> 
> Get a boat that can out race Ogopogo.


I love the Ogopogo legend.  Not sure if the boats we are looking at can outrace him. They are mostly pre-WW2 classics.
We did try the ice wine years ago in Penticton. Yummy but sweet.


----------



## emdeengee

It might have been sunstroke or too much of the great wine but my husband and I did see Ogopogo from our balcony overlooking the lake. He always had his binoculars and what we saw was not a wave or a log or a big fish. 

We were not the only ones to see something that day as all the boats on the lake in that area converged onto one spot and kept circling round and round looking for something.

Probably a fantasy but we are definitely kinda maybe believers lol!


----------



## Lisa in WA

emdeengee said:


> It might have been sunstroke or too much of the great wine but my husband and I did see Ogopogo from our balcony overlooking the lake. He always had his binoculars and what we saw was not a wave or a log or a big fish.
> 
> We were not the only ones to see something that day as all the boats on the lake in that area converged onto one spot and kept circling round and round looking for something.
> 
> Probably a fantasy but we are definitely kinda maybe believers lol!


it’s a lot more fun to believe that Ogopogo and Sasquatch exist than to believe they don’t. If we end up doing a sea trial we will keep our eyes peeled for sure.


----------



## mreynolds

Lisa in WA said:


> it’s a lot more fun to believe that Ogopogo and Sasquatch exist than to believe they don’t. If we end up doing a sea trial we will keep our eyes peeled for sure.


Maybe bring scuba gear and take pictures for us to see it.


----------



## Lisa in WA

mreynolds said:


> Maybe bring scuba gear and take pictures for us to see it.


No thank you. I don’t intend to be in that cold water.


----------



## Elevenpoint

crehberg said:


> It's amazing how one simple thing turns into about twenty. Hope you enjoy the new appliances for years to come!


We will, just finished putting in a 120 outlet behind range. Done.


----------



## painterswife

Nice appliances


----------



## Elevenpoint

painterswife said:


> Nice appliances


Thanks, I forgot about taking the entire stove apart to switch it to lp.
There is a tiny ding in the door after they unpacked it here so we got $100 bucks off, so we saved $1100.
Nothing like a good deal.


----------



## MO_cows

A pretty good day here. Did some errands and got out of the grocery store for just under $100. Found a winter coat so I can retire the old one with busted zipper and ripped pockets. DH, DS and DGS finished the flooring in the she shed and we took DSIL for a cross country cruise in her wheelchair to see it. It was great to see her eyes light up, she loved how it looks. She needed a pain pill afterwards but I think it was worth it.


----------



## Cornhusker

It was cold yesterday.
When we got home from visiting my sister in the hospital, it was -6°
Supposed to be 57 today though.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I've just spent a week dealing with a rich, spoiled, entitled, man child, and it was pure hell. At least this jerk earned his money rather than having it given to him, and that is the only nice thing I can say about him. After dancing and jumping at his command, we (two attorney's offices, several agents, and multiple families) have reached a closing date on this farm and the house in town. The original date that he was so vehemently against, I may add. Gah. It's done. 

Our new adventure will begin soon...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Day two. New York City.


----------



## painterswife

Irish Pixie said:


> I've just spent a week dealing with a rich, spoiled, entitled, man child, and it was pure hell. At least this jerk earned his money rather than having it given to him, and that is the only nice thing I can say about him. After dancing and jumping at his command, we (two attorney's offices, several agents, and multiple families) have reached a closing date on this farm and the house in town. The original date that he was so vehemently against, I may add. Gah. It's done.
> 
> Our new adventure will begin soon...


I know it has been a long haul and some major work getting to this. Only a bit more time but you get to celebrate the holidays in that great new home and amazing kitchen.


----------



## Cornhusker

My sister had surgery on Monday for a bowel obstruction, an "apple core" tumor. In the last month, she lost 46 pounds, and she wasn't very big to start with.
They biopsied her liver and lymph nodes while they were in there.
The tumor turned out to be benign, but the liver and lymph nodes are cancer.
She's been diagnosed at this point as having stage 4 metastatic cancer of unknown origin, meaning they haven't found where it started.
I won't be able to go see her today, I have an appointment with the cardiologist, but planning on going up tomorrow after work to see her.
I don't know how long she will have to stay in the hospital, they thought maybe 5 days after the surgery.
Once she heals up from the surgery and puts some weight on, they will start chemo.


----------



## po boy

Sorry to hear that CH. I hope both of you have good results.


----------



## keenataz

weird up here. We are 15 degress celscius warmer than normal.


----------



## keenataz

Cornhusker said:


> My sister had surgery on Monday for a bowel obstruction, an "apple core" tumor. In the last month, she lost 46 pounds, and she wasn't very big to start with.
> They biopsied her liver and lymph nodes while they were in there.
> The tumor turned out to be benign, but the liver and lymph nodes are cancer.
> She's been diagnosed at this point as having stage 4 metastatic cancer of unknown origin, meaning they haven't found where it started.
> I won't be able to go see her today, I have an appointment with the cardiologist, but planning on going up tomorrow after work to see her.
> I don't know how long she will have to stay in the hospital, they thought maybe 5 days after the surgery.
> Once she heals up from the surgery and puts some weight on, they will start chemo.



Good luck to both of you.

And best hopes for your sister

Cancer sucks. Frig Cancer


----------



## Farmerga

keenataz said:


> weird up here. We are 15 degress celscius warmer than normal.


We are about that much below normal down here.


----------



## keenataz

Farmerga said:


> We are about that much below normal down here.


We are +7 this morning when normally -8.

It is dirty, melty grimy road sand though.


----------



## Farmerga

keenataz said:


> We are +7 this morning when normally -8.
> 
> It is dirty, melty grimy road sand though.


We weren't too far off from your normal low down here for the past couple of days.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> My sister had surgery on Monday for a bowel obstruction, an "apple core" tumor. In the last month, she lost 46 pounds, and she wasn't very big to start with.
> They biopsied her liver and lymph nodes while they were in there.
> The tumor turned out to be benign, but the liver and lymph nodes are cancer.
> She's been diagnosed at this point as having stage 4 metastatic cancer of unknown origin, meaning they haven't found where it started.
> I won't be able to go see her today, I have an appointment with the cardiologist, but planning on going up tomorrow after work to see her.
> I don't know how long she will have to stay in the hospital, they thought maybe 5 days after the surgery.
> Once she heals up from the surgery and puts some weight on, they will start chemo.


I am so sorry to read this about your sister. Cancer does suck.


----------



## crehberg

Dang I hate to hear that about your sister CH. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## painterswife

I am enjoying the warm weather and sunny days. A big change from the frigid weather in October. My winter blues light, is working well. I have more energy than I usually have at this time of year. I am still counting down the days until the shortest day of the year and the days lengthen.

Work on the barn loft is on hiatus for the time being. We still are puttering on it but hubby is working long days so it is on the back burner.

We will be going to our neighbors for Thanksgiving so I am trying to decide what I will take as my part of the meal. I usually do the rolls and desserts for our group dinner. A group of us that are a distance from our families alternate holiday meals. It is nicely low key get-togethers that we really enjoy.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was 13 when I got up this morning, but according to the forecast it's the last very cold night. Back to seasonal temps, and thankfully no rain/ice for either moving day.


----------



## MO_cows

Cornhusker so sorry about your sister, hope the treatment goes well.

We are held up on the she shed waiting on countertop and the track hoe to dig out the hole for septic tank. We did the measurements and material list for all the baseboards and trim, need to get it bought and painted. Skinny DGS came down yesterday and slithered underneath to put heat tape and insulation on the water supply line.


----------



## mreynolds

Finished the shingles on the gazebo today. I think next time I will say no. Me and Tom Brady need to retire from that kind of work.


----------



## Wolf mom

Sorry to hear about your sister, CH - cancer sucks. Hope your visit to the cardiologist went well.

Dug out my old dog containment system to see if it still worked. Need to bury 800 ft of line on one side of the property as my doggo seems to like jumping/climbing the chain link fence. I have a portable electric fence corral for my former horse that'll go on the other side in front of that chain link fence... He looked so cute (Hi Mom!) when he jumped back home - but he knew he done bad! I think his former owners beat him.


----------



## newfieannie

I don't know what's going on with the crows today. hundreds of them swooping down from the trees .banging against the door and side of the house. I was afraid to go out on the deck. I see other people noticing it also. you'd swear we were in the midst of birds movie. what a god awful racket!

I went to the Urologist today. I guess I don't have a stone anymore although I don't know anything about passing it and I never did have any blood. urine clear as a bell always and no pain for 82 days and he can't find any stone.

as I mentioned I have been steadily taking the unfiltered ACV every day and staying away from high oxalate foods such as chocolate, brewed tea etc,etc.(I'm dying for a bit of chocolate but i remember the pain at emergency. not something I'm likely to forget

last week I went to the Health Nutz store to get some pure vinegar and we got talking and he had stones also so he recommended Kidney flush and function tea. I've been taking that also. the doc. is arranging for a ultra sound to see if there is any residue left in the kidneys. he doesn't think I need that but is sending me anyway. might be a month before I can get an appointment. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

A beautiful day, maybe the last for a while. Working in the shop and barn. Unloaded 400 pounds of feed into the storage bins. Cleaning and organizing the shop. Fixed some horse fencing as well.


----------



## crehberg

Rain coming, at least a little bit. Planted some late oats for cover crop...so I'm hoping for at least a good soaking.

Picked up a small flux core welder from Harbor Freight. Still have my 220 stick machine, but needing to do some work on real thin stuff so going to give it a shot. $200 ain't too bad, and it'll save me more than that much if I can do these repairs myself!


----------



## painterswife

I am getting ready to make the food I will be taking to Thanksgiving at our good friends place. We alternate holidays among a group of us. I will be doing homemade rolls and a selection of desserts. Butter tarts and pies. Either pumpkin, apple or cherry. I always make enough so everyone can take some home. My family holidays are always like that. Lots of food, lots of people ( anyone that did not have a place to go) and leftovers for anyone that wanted them.


----------



## MO_cows

It was a nice weekend, t shirt weather. DH is off work all this week, his vacation time is use it or lose it. Today he rented an excavator and dug out for the she shed septic tank and laterals. Friend was supposed to loan us a machine but he never came thru.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

85 degrees. I grocer shopped for Thanksgiving and then did some Christmas shopping.


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> 85 degrees. I grocer shopped for Thanksgiving and then did some Christmas shopping.


My Christmas is done !!!!!


----------



## Elevenpoint

MO_cows said:


> It was a nice weekend, t shirt weather. DH is off work all this week, his vacation time is use it or lose it. Today he rented an excavator and dug out for the she shed septic tank and laterals. Friend was supposed to loan us a machine but he never came thru.


I got over the friend going to do something long ago, or anybody showing up for pay to do about anything. I make a call and the rental place delivers the equipment right on time.


----------



## MO_cows

elevenpoint said:


> I got over the friend going to do something long ago, or anybody showing up for pay to do about anything. I make a call and the rental place delivers the equipment right on time.


No delivery, that was an extra $100 each way. DH hauled it himself. Our truck is Diesel it will pull a house and we have a heavy duty trailer with steel deck.

More often than not, the friends come thru but not this time. His excavator is a big one, too big for our rig and he never found the time to move it down here. We did get to use his trencher when we put in the water line.


----------



## MO_cows

Three generations of good men working together. There's something to be thankful for!


----------



## newfieannie

I got my computer fixed again now. it has been so slow lately most I have done is read here until today. I put up all my decorations yesterday and today. last I put out was the sleigh on the step this morning. going to have to pull it back in tonight. a sleet storm is forcasted.

most I do for xmas is baking. that's all my son wants . I made a Christmas cake today and some fudge for him. I put 1/4 cup Kahlua in the fudge. probably turned out to be the best I've made. I also made peppermint bark and put crème de menthe for the flavoring. put a few batches of ice box cookies in the freezer to bake later on.

we had the first shovelable snow a couple days ago. I could have left it but was worried it would freeze that night and sure enough it did but todd had it shovelled by that time. others on the street left theirs and it made an awful mess.

I was going to a turkey supper this afternoon but it was 30 miles away and I had never been there before and would likely end up lost and with not knowing what the storm will bring I decided to stay in the warmth of the house and bake and read. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

the guys from Skedaddle came back yesterday to close off and fill the "open door" they like to wait 8 weeks so nothing will be left hopefully. I haven't heard a thing in just about 2 weeks and we've had cold weather.

as I mentioned before nothing was ever able to get inside but it's the scratching that bothered me something awful . if this works it will be the best 2000 or so I ever spent. it's buying peace of mind for me.

all our snow is gone with the rain yesterday. I'd like to have a bit for Christmas and then it can stay away for all I care. ~Georgia


----------



## keenataz

Someone dropped off a mature cat at our driveway, unexpectedly. Ticks me off. We are feeding it outdoors and has an insuiated house. Our two regular cats are indoors now. But once it hets -30 or so, it will be too cold for the new cat outside, so have to bring it in and hell will ensue.

I really dislike some people.


----------



## newfieannie

it's 2am and no snow yet. I might get out after all. only forcasting 4 cm but it's NS. could be a blinding snowstorm by noon.


----------



## Evons hubby

newfieannie said:


> it's 2am and no snow yet. I might get out after all. only forcasting 4 cm but it's NS. could be a blinding snowstorm by noon.


It can be that way anywhere in the northern climates or higher elevations. That sort of weather is just as dangerous today as it's ever been. Be safe above all else!


----------



## Irish Pixie

keenataz said:


> Someone dropped off a mature cat at our driveway, unexpectedly. Ticks me off. We are feeding it outdoors and has an insuiated house. Our two regular cats are indoors now. But once it hets -30 or so, it will be too cold for the new cat outside, so have to bring it in and hell will ensue.
> 
> I really dislike some people.


I'm sorry. Anyone that would dump an animal, especially in a cold cold weather climate like yours, is scum. 

My only suggestion is lots of treats.


----------



## [email protected]

I agree, but many times the animal is not dumped.
especially cats.. they wander.
we had a Tom cat that got kicked out by it's mother when she was going to have another litter.
He left us. then in the next spring he was back. We spotted him off and on in the shed and around the yard. then in the fall he was gone again.. this went on for about 3 or 4 years. One day we were talking to the farmer's wife from a mile up the road. she said that her Tommy was back again, for the winter. He stayed in the barn with the cows where it was warm. 
so her winter Tommy was our summer Tommy..


----------



## Lisa in WA

[email protected] said:


> I agree, but many times the animal is not dumped.
> especially cats.. they wander.
> we had a Tom cat that got kicked out by it's mother when she was going to have another litter.
> He left us. then in the next spring he was back. We spotted him off and on in the shed and around the yard. then in the fall he was gone again.. this went on for about 3 or 4 years. One day we were talking to the farmer's wife from a mile up the road. she said that her Tommy was back again, for the winter. He stayed in the barn with the cows where it was warm.
> so her winter Tommy was our summer Tommy..


yes, we have one half grown kitten that we found stuck in a tree on a frigid night when my daughter went out to check the chickens. It was below zero so she talked him down and brought him in. We assumed he was dumped because our nearest neighbor was a half mile away and the rest well over a mile.
We found out later the nearest neighbor had a feral cat colony he was feeding and presumably this young guy wandered over and decided he liked us. Either way he never went back and when we moved he did too.
He is 11 now and lying on the foot of our bed right now having a snooze.


----------



## painterswife

Rain here. It might be one of those winter's where we get as much rain as snow. The jet stream lingering over top.

I am working in the wood shop on my towel hanger. Trying different iterations of the design I am working on. Different wood, different sizes and different metals. I keep putting up different ones around the house and shop to use and see how they work. Testing the attachment to the wall ( command strips or screwed onto the wall. Thinking it through and talking it through with hubby. I enjoy the process.


----------



## 101pigs

MO_cows said:


> Three generations of good men working together. There's something to be thankful for!
> View attachment 81372


 Nice. Good to put in those pipe lines deep.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It dropped to 6 degrees last night, and the old (30+) year gas furnace held up well. It has poor efficiency and it needs to be replaced, but the heating guy said it should be fine until spring. 

My office is done! It's clean and everything is put away. The 5 lb guard dog is in her bed by my desk. Now I have to do something with the bedroom... I've put it off as long as I can. 

Tomorrow the living room furniture will be delivered. The dining room was supposed to be here today, but apparently the wrong set was put on the truck so it won't be here until Thursday. I'll order rugs when they're in place. I ordered a small black cabinet for the kitchen that came three days ago, and should have paid for it to be assembled because it sits in pieces in the dining room. Based on this, I really really should have paid for assembly for the large cabinet for my office that is being delivered tomorrow. You live and learn. 

We also learned that the garbage picker uppers won't pick up anything with an attached top. Mr. Pixie has to go to the landfill, again. I printed the specs and we'll take them to Lowe's for a "correct" garbage can. Eventually the garbage will be picked up.

The 5 lb guard dog's new nemesis is the door bell. We didn't have a door bell on the farm, there her nemesis was the beeping when the UPS truck backed down the driveway. She is not allowed to greet the people that ring the door bell, and has to be shut in the coat closet. I fear she will never be socially acceptable, although Mr. Pixie has not told a single child to get off his lawn, yet. 

All is well in Pixie land. I hope your week is enjoyable.


----------



## crehberg

50's for highs one day...80's the next... everyone seems to be sick with the "crud"...even the doctors...joy.

On a positive note, I finally got my specialty blood work scheduled to check for dystonias, Parkinson's, and some other stuff I can't spell.  Fingers crossed they will find something!

Y'all be safe out there this week...I'm going to make coffee for my scratchy throat!


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> 50's for highs one day...80's the next... everyone seems to be sick with the "crud"...even the doctors...joy.
> 
> On a positive note, I finally got my specialty blood work scheduled to check for dystonias, Parkinson's, and some other stuff I can't spell.  Fingers crossed they will find something!
> 
> Y'all be safe out there this week...I'm going to make coffee for my scratchy throat!


I have my fingers crossed for you. It took a bit over 10 years to get a Lupus diagnosis for me. There isn't a single blood test, it's a group of criteria, and I had had symptoms going back to my teens. When you know for certain, you can better prepare for the future. 

The Alabama (soon to be overseas) Pixie went home a day early from Disney because of the "crud".


----------



## newfieannie

awful cold here tonight but going up to +8C tomorrow then rain warning up to 50cm. i'll take that over the snow. didn't go anywhere I planned this weekend. too comfortable at home.

haven't heard another sound so it looks like the guys did a good job. just get one thing all straightened out then something else happens. my fridge in the kitchen is going . not sure if ill have to get a new one. that was over 2000 but it's 10 years and they don't last the way they did. if I have to get one I wont bother with the ice maker. I don't use it anyway.i always have a britta in the fridge .

I only lost a carton of milk. got the 2 freezers downstairs pk'd to the gills trying to save stuff. I think I froze some things I shouldn't like the rum balls and whatnot. we'll see when they thaw out. I just have to be thankful I can pay for all this stuff that has been thrown at me this year~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Indonesian goat meat stew with quinoa pilaf.


----------



## mreynolds

Irish Pixie said:


> It dropped to 6 degrees last night, and the old (30+) year gas furnace held up well. It has poor efficiency and it needs to be replaced, but the heating guy said it should be fine until spring.
> 
> My office is done! It's clean and everything is put away. The 5 lb guard dog is in her bed by my desk. Now I have to do something with the bedroom... I've put it off as long as I can.
> 
> Tomorrow the living room furniture will be delivered. The dining room was supposed to be here today, but apparently the wrong set was put on the truck so it won't be here until Thursday. I'll order rugs when they're in place. I ordered a small black cabinet for the kitchen that came three days ago, and should have paid for it to be assembled because it sits in pieces in the dining room. Based on this, I really really should have paid for assembly for the large cabinet for my office that is being delivered tomorrow. You live and learn.
> 
> We also learned that the garbage picker uppers won't pick up anything with an attached top. Mr. Pixie has to go to the landfill, again. I printed the specs and we'll take them to Lowe's for a "correct" garbage can. Eventually the garbage will be picked up.
> 
> The 5 lb guard dog's new nemesis is the door bell. We didn't have a door bell on the farm, there her nemesis was the beeping when the UPS truck backed down the driveway. She is not allowed to greet the people that ring the door bell, and has to be shut in the coat closet. I fear she will never be socially acceptable, although Mr. Pixie has not told a single child to get off his lawn, yet.
> 
> All is well in Pixie land. I hope your week is enjoyable.



http://www.pixieland.com/

Is this your new place?


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Indonesian goat meat stew with quinoa pilaf.


What language are you speaking?


----------



## Irish Pixie

mreynolds said:


> http://www.pixieland.com/
> 
> Is this your new place?


The grands wish that was our new house.

Although we aren't far from a really nice park. The 5 lb guard dog and I were sitting here minding our own business when I thought I heard gunshots that were quite close. Turns out there were fireworks at the park for a Santa parade. We watched them through the trees for a bit. Well, I watched and the 5 lb guard dog snarled and patrolled her back yard.


----------



## wr

keenataz said:


> Someone dropped off a mature cat at our driveway, unexpectedly. Ticks me off. We are feeding it outdoors and has an insuiated house. Our two regular cats are indoors now. But once it hets -30 or so, it will be too cold for the new cat outside, so have to bring it in and hell will ensue.
> 
> I really dislike some people.


I believe there is a special place in hell for people who dump pets. We ended up with an older cat that someone left during the coldest weather and we had no choice but to bring her inside. I still haven't found a reason that someone would discard her because she's extremely well mannered and very affectionate. 

It's cold again and someone left another mature cat. He's not overly trusting yet but I've been leaving the porch door open a crack and making sure he's well fed. We're both allergic to cats but we can't leave them to freeze to death or be eaten by coyotes and the shelters are full. If one invests stocks, it might be an idea to Johnson & Johnson because Reactine sales have spiked in Alberta.


----------



## newfieannie

I called an appliance repair shop about 5 minutes away at 830 am. waited until 230. no one got back to me so I called another one 50 miles away at 2:45.

he was on a job at the time but he told me to write down the model no from the fridge and he would call back. I had poor hopes by that time. at 3pm he got back to me and made an appoint for 11 am in the morning. I feel a lot better now. the first guy still has not phoned back.

when I worry I eat and I've eaten 2 bars and an ice cream and I don't eat that stuff any more . I had that in the stash for my son. I was about ready to start on the rum balls. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

At the VA with a friend. Good news, they are cutting his diabetes meds back again. A1C down to 5.4. The clinical pharmacist actually said the words to him, “Your diabetes is under control.”


----------



## newfieannie

Tech was here. had to take the whole inside apart. he's gone now to get a motor. only 1 in stock. 45 dollars an hour and over a hundred for the motor. hopefully this works.

I would have had to wait too long to get another fridge because it was special order to fit that spot. lost another ctn milk and a couple more things but nothing I can't replace. probably take me the rest of the day to bring up all the stuff from the freezer. one good thing my fridge is sparkling clean. I think I might buy a small bar fridge for times like this. I had one but gave it to my son. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

Today is an Amazon delivery day that makes me happy. Supplies for my woodworking project.  I do love online ordering. I would have to wait for a two hour drive each way to get these things if I wanted to purchase locally.


----------



## newfieannie

motor replaced and purring along nicely. moved everything off the counter and back into the fridge part. i'll leave the other stuff down in the freezer until this one is good and frozen. coming up fast though. so glad it was just the motor. would have taken 3 weeks to get a new one not to mention the expense

362 dollars and a few cents. I gave him 400. at least he called back and set up an appointment. the others still haven't called. this is a young man trying to start his own business. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

In my office, sorting mail, filing stuff that accumulated while I was in Missouri, finding old bills and checks. 

I wanted a grilled cheese sandwich for lunch, but I didn't have any cheese, as I'm mostly WFPB now. So..... peanut butter sandwich instead.

Thinking of trying to find a good stopping point to take a nap.

But..... there is only NOW.


----------



## crehberg

newfieannie said:


> motor replaced and purring along nicely. moved everything off the counter and back into the fridge part. i'll leave the other stuff down in the freezer until this one is good and frozen. coming up fast though. so glad it was just the motor. would have taken 3 weeks to get a new one not to mention the expense
> 
> 362 dollars and a few cents. I gave him 400. at least he called back and set up an appointment. the others still haven't called. this is a young man trying to start his own business. ~Georgia


Glad he got it fixed for you. It's good to see young folks trying to make a go of it!


----------



## mreynolds

I had my man card suspended for a week today. There was no way I was going to grill in this weather. I used the George Foreman instead. 

I hope I don't have to re-take the test.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We had a fun day yesterday. The NY Pixie girl had an app't so we watched our littlest grandson who is 4. We went grocery shopping, he got a "treat" (a small toy) for having a "big very good day" (he listened very well). Then we met his mama at Chili's for lunch. There was some tears when he had to go home, but he rallied when we said he and his brother and sister will be at Nonnie and Papa's house on Friday while their mama is at parent/teacher conferences and I'll have snacks. He was here the other day and told me point blank we didn't have food. Well, we have food, but it wasn't what he wanted. We now have juice boxes, which the oldest grandson (he's 6) never fails to point out aren't boxes, they're juice _bags_, apples, bananas, peanut butter, jelly, and I forgot the bread... I was asked to make boiled eggs as well. So my new job is basically snack wench to little people. And I love it. 

Mr. Pixie and I put together the small cabinet last night. It wasn't going well at first, but we pushed on. It's looks very nice in the kitchen. The big one was delivered yesterday. 

We now have two town approved garbage cans- less than 33 gallon, wheeled, and with detachable tops. Hah! There will be garbage pickup on Friday morning. 

Mr. Pixie has a Dr. app't in Syracuse today, so we'll finish up Christmas shopping and pick up some things I need for the house. 

I hope you have a truly lovely day.


----------



## Cornhusker

Well, I got through another colonoscopy with nothing interesting being discovered. (TMI right?)
Don't have to go back for 3 years.
Stomach is still kind of upset today, so I'm having soup for lunch hoping that will sit well.
Why are everyone else's posts more interesting than mine?


----------



## po boy

Cornhusker said:


> Well, I got through another colonoscopy with nothing interesting being discovered. (TMI right?)
> Don't have to go back for 3 years.
> Stomach is still kind of upset today, so I'm having soup for lunch hoping that will sit well.
> *Why are everyone else's posts more interesting than mine?*


I have been reading


----------



## painterswife

I don't think anyone's posts are uninteresting. It is wonderful that everyone shares the little stuff. Good or bad. That is what makes us a community even though we might not be in the same town. I like reading about your lives. I like that you share. I appreciate both those things.


----------



## anniew

Cornhusker, what would you like the colonoscopy to show that would be interesting? Maybe colon Cancer? Be grateful it was UN-interesting.


----------



## crehberg

CH I think your posts are interesting! Just don't know what to say to a man that just had a colonoscopy...


----------



## mreynolds

crehberg said:


> CH I think your posts are interesting! *Just don't know what to say to a man that just had a colonoscopy.*..



"_Soooo, How did everything come out with your colonoscopy?_"


----------



## no really

Glad it was clear sailing?


----------



## Cornhusker

anniew said:


> Cornhusker, what would you like the colonoscopy to show that would be interesting? Maybe colon Cancer? Be grateful it was UN-interesting.


Maybe it's the subject matter that's not very interesting? 
I lead a pretty boring life, which isn't a bad thing


----------



## [email protected]

Cornhusker said:


> Well, I got through another colonoscopy with nothing interesting being discovered. (TMI right?)
> Don't have to go back for 3 years.
> Stomach is still kind of upset today, so I'm having soup for lunch hoping that will sit well.
> Why are everyone else's posts more interesting than mine?


I think it fits into this catagory:
at a salad bar, when we get back to our table, why does my wife's salad always look better than mine ?


----------



## mreynolds

[email protected] said:


> I think it fits into this catagory:
> at a salad bar, when we get back to our table, why does my wife's salad always look better than mine ?


I have the same problem with salad. My wife makes the salad because mine is sad. Cant figure it out.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> Well, I got through another colonoscopy with nothing interesting being discovered. (TMI right?)
> Don't have to go back for 3 years.
> Stomach is still kind of upset today, so I'm having soup for lunch hoping that will sit well.
> Why are everyone else's posts more interesting than mine?


Colonoscopies are the opposite of boring- when else do your innards do the mating song of whales? When else are you captive to a room, can read all you want and no one will interrupt you?

I'm glad you were given the "all clear".


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

31 degrees. A skim of ice on the deck. 

Oh, the horror!

(I picked the lettuce last night and covered the squash plant.)


----------



## painterswife

Lazy morning here. Company Xmas dinner last night. Going to a Xmas bazaar/ local women's small business thing with a good friend and neighbor in a couple of hours. Need to get a move on.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

At the vet with my new cat. I will spare you the details.


----------



## painterswife

Alice In TX/MO said:


> At the vet with my new cat. I will spare you the details.


I hope it is not too bad.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Two shots. Two meds. Vet says she probably ate something that disagreed with her. $186.


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Two shots. Two meds. Vet says she probably ate something that disagreed with her. $186.


Pretty disagreeable to you too lol.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Was worried about the cat. The vet has Saturday hours and is always supportive. The amount of the bill stung a bit.


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Was worried about the cat. The vet has Saturday hours and is always supportive. The amount of the bill stung a bit.


Understand. I once spent more than that on a cat that ate a rat that ate poison. Blood transfusion wasn't cheap.


----------



## Lisa in WA

mreynolds said:


> Understand. I once spent more than that on a cat that ate a rat that ate poison. Blood transfusion wasn't cheap.


We spent about 400 for our cat that we put to sleep last week. ☹


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Our love for our critters is strong. I am watching her play with styrofoam peanuts this evening. 

Life is good.


----------



## [email protected]

our dog is at the point where we have to put her down
back in the day I would have shot her. can't do that to this one. vet will do it for a lot of $$$ 
can't easily spring for that right now with wife in hospital etc..
been researching how to do it at home without any pain to the dog. will check with the vet first..


----------



## Lisa in WA

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Our love for our critters is strong. I am watching her play with styrofoam peanuts this evening.
> 
> Life is good.


It really is. I’m glad yours is doing well.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Stachoviak, I am so sorry. Huggs.


----------



## Lisa in WA

[email protected] said:


> our dog is at the point where we have to put her down
> back in the day I would have shot her. can't do that to this one. vet will do it for a lot of $$$
> can't easily spring for that right now with wife in hospital etc..
> been researching how to do it at home without any pain to the dog. will check with the vet first..


I’m so sorry. It seems when it rains, it pours.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am watching her play with styrofoam peanuts this evening.


I hope that's not what she ate.


----------



## Irish Pixie

[email protected] said:


> our dog is at the point where we have to put her down
> back in the day I would have shot her. can't do that to this one. vet will do it for a lot of $$$
> can't easily spring for that right now with wife in hospital etc..
> been researching how to do it at home without any pain to the dog. will check with the vet first..


I'm sorry. There is a program at our Vet's office where people donate to help other pet owners with treatment costs for their animals. Does your office has something like that?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is Mr. Pixie's 62nd birthday. We're Ubering to brunch so we can have a couple mimosas at a lovely little trattoria. I'm sure he'll have some sort of pasta with red sauce, his favorite. Back home we have to make 14 dozen peanut butter blossom cookies for a cookie share thing with his coworkers, and put up the Christmas tree. He found the Christmas music last night, so we enjoyed the eclectic mix we've collected over the years. I never realized The Chieftains, Bells of Dublin played such a big part in the Pixie Christmas until both girls bought copies of their own. 

Dinner will be grilled duck, browned butter gnocchi with spinach, and another fresh veggie. 

All in all, I plan on making the day special for the man I've been with for over 37 years. I hope your day is wonderful too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie's birthday was a fun day. We brunched, Mr. Pixie had a couple very spicy Bloody Mary's with picks full of salami, cheeses, and grapes, it was pretty much an appetizer. I had a couple very nice prosecco mimosas, and we ended with homemade cannoli gelato. 

The kids came over later to help put up the tree and make peanut butter blossom cookies. There was flour and sugar _everywhere_, and it took me most of the day yesterday to clean the kitchen. But it was a lot of fun. 

All in all, a really great day.


----------



## [email protected]

No snow today, but just a hint of freezing mist on the car... The roads were not slippery..
we took our dog , Frankie to the vet at 8am.
she had to be put down. She was 9 years old .
had arthritis is both hind legs and the left front.
was a difficult decision, but the best for her.
Not looking for sympathy, just saying..
....jiminwisc....


----------



## painterswife

[email protected] said:


> No snow today, but just a hint of freezing mist on the car... The roads were not slippery..
> we took our dog , Frankie to the vet at 8am.
> she had to be put down. She was 9 years old .
> had arthritis is both hind legs and the left front.
> was a difficult decision, but the best for her.
> Not looking for sympathy, just saying..
> ....jiminwisc....


A hard day. Making the right decision for someone you love is.


----------



## newfieannie

it's so sad when we have to say goodbye to our pets. my son has 2 dogs that are soon going to have to be put down. I don't know what will happen. they are very old for dogs. he has never married. his dogs were his life. he says he wont have another. he has spent a lot of money on these dogs and so have I. I would think after awhile he will get another. ~Georgia


----------



## Elevenpoint

newfieannie said:


> it's so sad when we have to say goodbye to our pets. my son has 2 dogs that are soon going to have to be put down. I don't know what will happen. they are very old for dogs. he has never married. his dogs were his life. he says he wont have another. he has spent a lot of money on these dogs and so have I. I would think after awhile he will get another. ~Georgia


I didn't have one for about 4 years.
Have 8 now.


----------



## Irish Pixie

[email protected] said:


> No snow today, but just a hint of freezing mist on the car... The roads were not slippery..
> we took our dog , Frankie to the vet at 8am.
> she had to be put down. She was 9 years old .
> had arthritis is both hind legs and the left front.
> was a difficult decision, but the best for her.
> Not looking for sympathy, just saying..
> ....jiminwisc....


I know you said no sympathy, but losing an old dog is hard. Just know that it was time. Hugs.


----------



## [email protected]

elevenpoint said:


> I didn't have one for about 4 years.
> Have 8 now.


You,,,,are a glutton for punishment..


----------



## Cornhusker

We are very attached to our dogs too, and I hate to think about losing any of them.
Realistically, my little buddy is young enough and the way my health has been going, it's gonna be a race to the finish line


----------



## Irish Pixie

The ingrown nail removed last year (before we went to SoCal) didn't grow back, but she cut a lot of skin off, without anesthesia.  Plus she found a neuroma on that foot as well. It will require an injection in mid January. One app't down, and a bunch to go... The next one is glasses so nothing painful, and kinda fun. 

The countdown to Mama Escape Weekend is on! I'll make extra of everything for the next couple of days so Mr. Pixie can just warm it up, he's working two 3 pm to 3 am shifts this weekend.


----------



## Elevenpoint

[email protected] said:


> You,,,,are a glutton for punishment..


They are a lot of fun, the beagle pups are chasing each other around this morning like usual, the rest are in front of the woodstove as the power is out here.


----------



## painterswife

Looks like we may have a new family member. A teeny black cat is hanging out under the studio. I saw it about 5 days ago and tried to catch it but it went up a tree. Hubby saw it yesterday when I was out and I did when I got home. It is a kitten, maybe 4 or 5 months old. We did not want another cat. I gave it wet food yesterday and it came out after I walked away and wolfed it down. Today I will make it a shelter and bed. It is 9 today and I don't think I will be able to catch it. Later when it trusts it we will catch it and get it fixed.


----------



## newfieannie

we had our storm last night . nothing much to speak of until it started packing down. I cleaned the car off and was ready to call todd when he showed up. no need of tearing up my back.

he did a bit with the blower but had to turn to the shovel and scrape it off the driveway and walkway. I sent him off with choc. chip cookies and spread sand after he was gone. almost bare now and I can get around easily. looks like everyone else will do their own but 50 dollars is cheap to save my back I think. doesn't look like anymore storms until after Christmas. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Family discussions about money are stressful. I won’t be having them anymore.


----------



## Cornhusker

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Family discussions about money are stressful. I won’t be having them anymore.


We talk about money.
They say "Give me money"
I say "I ain't got any"
We're done talking


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Unfortunately, their perceptions aren’t the same as mine. 

I spent long enough on the phone today to fully understand that, and decide that it’s ok, AND decide that I am not obligated to explain myself.


----------



## Cornhusker

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Family discussions about money are stressful. I won’t be having them anymore.


There is a lady here at work who went through a whole family thing with inherited property.
3 brothers and 1 sister, and one brother thought he deserved much more than the rest.
He spent years and thousands of dollars trying to beat his siblings out of a few acres.
They finally settled it, but the whole family dynamic is and might always be tense.


----------



## newfieannie

that's interesting! the guy that repaired my fridge last week had a story similar to what CH mentioned. he worked for years with his father in the business and was told it would be turned over to him. sister came down from Ontario and moved in and in no time at all the father turned everything over to her.(she hadn't been around for many years) she is going to sell it. I don't blame him at all for being bitter.

not sure if Alice is referring to her kids or not but I can honestly say I have no problem that way. if my husband and I ever had a row it was never anything to do with money.

we never had that much as it was but were very happy with what we had. my son same way. so long as he has a bit to eat and a roof over his head that doesn't leak he's happy go lucky. never asked me for a cent . course I have always been aware of what he needs but he never asks.(he owns his house but doesn't make a pile of money) on the other hand he would give me his last cent if I needed it. ~Georgia


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Alice In TX/MO said:


> *Family* discussions about money are stressful. *I won’t be having them anymore*.


Ask @no really if you need help disposing of the bodies


----------



## no really

Bearfootfarm said:


> Ask @no really if you need help disposing of the bodies


Yeah, but you need the secret decoder ring to understand.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

no really said:


> Yeah, but you need the secret decoder ring to understand.


Sometimes one is better off not knowing too many details.


----------



## painterswife

It is getting close to the end of the year. It has been a good year, family, good friends and happiness to share. We progressed on many projects that we enjoyed. We should complete them as it warms up and then we will tackle some new ones.  There have been a few downs ( passed friends and family pets) but much more good than bad. I am wishing you all a Merry Xmas and Happy New Year. Thanks for being part of this thread and sharing your lives with us. I hope this thread continues on for a long time with all participating as they can.


----------



## emdeengee

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Family discussions about money are stressful. I won’t be having them anymore.


Love and regret can be a hard thing when the right choice is to say no. But it should be done.

The thing that makes me the most angry and disappointed is people who think that what their parents have automatically belongs to them and that they have the right to it. Just because you have my DNA does not mean you are entitled to my IRA and other assets. I never thought this way - always was an independent cuss - but my sister did. Could not understand why she did not live the life of a princess mutli-millionaire and kept wanting more. To the point that she will never be satisfied or happy. This is one of the things I consider to be a huge tragedy in our family life.

Parents should give their kids a happy, healthy and disciplined childhood with love, security, shelter, food, clothing and an assortment of other activities that can be afforded. Teach them to survive well in the real world - able to do everything for themselves and their future family - and especially get a good education or training. I believe it is a good thing to involve children in age appropriate participation of family budgets and finances so they can face reality.

We don't discuss our finances. Even told everyone that the will and estate was done but they should not be counting on anything. Have seen too many movies where the beneficiaries get impatient and bump off their parents. Better that no one have any expectations at all.

As with my parents we consider our home to be the fortress. If anyone is in serious trouble they are welcome - including pets - but first do all you can to straighten out your own mess which would mean selling all you own if you cannot find work anywhere. You would have to be in that serious trouble. Then you can all stay - with a plan. Different education or training or working away but definitely working at something or toward something. Basic survival expenses would be covered by us but money would not be handed out. Life is tougher but the tough times help you become tough and smarter.


----------



## painterswife

I believe the same. Don't count on inheriting anything. I tell my mother all the time. Spend it, enjoy it and don't worry about leaving a penny to anyone.


----------



## [email protected]

All 3 of our children couldn't wait until they were old enough to move out. they all expressed that they don't want our house. So, we are leaving the house and 
9 acres to one grandson. All of our children own their own homes. none of them are in need of any of our assistance.
When my mother died, one of my nephews bought her house. two of my sisters decided to "help" clear mom's stuff out of the house.. My brother and I just stood back and let them go at it.. If it wasn't so sad, it would have been humorous..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am working on finding the humor in it.


----------



## painterswife

My mother ( I have been lucky to have 2) died the night of my 21st birthday. Her and my stepfather. Legally because she was younger and no will could be found, everything was legally mine and my younger brother's and nothing went to my 2 older step brothers. We could have just walked away with what there was. I know many who have in similar situations. My brother and I immediately signed documents to split it evenly. I had already experienced family fighting and demanding more than their share when other family members passed. Not something I will ever be part of again. Their love was all I ever needed from them.


----------



## mreynolds

My phone quit on me today. We have been together for 4 years now. I had to look inward and see how many hours I was making that poor phone work. 

I don't know what happened really. Some wire inside broke and wouldn't read the sim card anymore. Now they say I will have a new one by Tuesday. Like I really believe that. I had to buy a day labor burner phone to get me by until then.


----------



## Irish Pixie

mreynolds said:


> My phone quit on me today. We have been together for 4 years now. I had to look inward and see how many hours I was making that poor phone work.
> 
> I don't know what happened really. Some wire inside broke and wouldn't read the sim card anymore. Now they say I will have a new one by Tuesday. Like I really believe that. I had to buy a day labor burner phone to get me by until then.


I understand. My phone (it's 4-5 years old) is getting quirky, the cloud is full, it can't update because the phone is full, and sometimes Siri ignores me. I don't want a $1K 10X or whatever it's called. I don't use all the functions of this one. 

Anyway, I feel for you.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're heading out on Mama's Escape Weekend in an hour or so. I've never been to this mall so close to Christmas, but NY Pixie girl has and said it gets rather ugly, so we're going early. We can also park at the hotel and walk to the mall. 

Have a nice weekend, I know I will.


----------



## painterswife

Today is shop day. Got my hubby to move his dirtbiké out of the shop.  On the agenda is a table saw sled for small cuts, finishing the table saw jig for plunge dado cuts and then a small parts sled for the band saw. All things I need before I start production of the towel hangers I will be making. I tried out the new cordless trim router yesterday. It is so nice and light.


----------



## painterswife

I made my sleds and then redid one of them after I used it. Now it is perfect. I also learned how to use the bandsaw freehand better. It actually works better than using the sled for the parts I needed. I cut up a bunch of walnut and did the dados I needed. I glued the parts together and they are drying. I have the size right now. I have been testing with my own towels in the bathroom and kitchen. Very happy with the basic dimensions. Now I will be working on the artistic part of the project. I have about a hundred different designs and materials swirling in my head. Getting the dimensions right was a bit overwhelming and this part will be as well. I just need to start with one design at a time a work them out. Wood types, leather, beads, metal, stamped metal, epoxy resin and more.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am attempting to sew up some patchwork bags to sell at the Farmer's Market, but I actually distracted by the computer and various projects.


----------



## crehberg

Let's see here...cleaned the house, fixed a leaking window, serviced central A/C, marked old stump holes in pasture to be filled in, hauled dirt, and now sitting here enjoying a Wendy's junior bacon burger.

I'm going to regret doing so much tomorrow (I can feel my body "moving" as I sit here), but dang did it feel good to actually do something!


----------



## MO_cows

Another step closer to finished on the she shed. The biggest job left, paint and install all the base and trim. But this install sure made a difference in appearance.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Let's see here...cleaned the house, fixed a leaking window, serviced central A/C, marked old stump holes in pasture to be filled in, hauled dirt, and now sitting here enjoying a Wendy's junior bacon burger.
> 
> I'm going to regret doing so much tomorrow (I can feel my body "moving" as I sit here), but dang did it feel good to actually do something!


Drink some Gatoraid or Powerade it will help the moving.


----------



## [email protected]

Painterswife, I have made a few saw sleds. I have the material to make a really nice accurate one. all I need is the time to do it.
I made a real long one for straightening one edge of a board. I used it quite a bit before I got my good cast iron 6" craftsman jointer.
I am thinking of making a sled for the planer.
I want to make some thick cutting boards.


----------



## Cornhusker

Are these posts out of order, or am I having a stroke?
There's one from yesterday followed by one from last Sunday followed by one from Monday, then a new one from last night.
The last post was from Monday morning.
Is it just me?


----------



## Irish Pixie

That is going to be a lovely small home. I love the counter tops. Very nice job.


----------



## Cornhusker




----------



## painterswife

Yes, they are out of order.


----------



## po boy

numbers are being repeated also.


----------



## crehberg

Cornhusker said:


> Are these posts out of order, or am I having a stroke?
> There's one from yesterday followed by one from last Sunday followed by one from Monday, then a new one from last night.
> The last post was from Monday morning.
> Is it just me?


Not unless I'm loosing it as well.... definitely something going on ...


----------



## LT2108

I am currently working on solving this issue, please be patient with me


----------



## mreynolds

LT2108 said:


> I am currently working on solving this issue, please be patient with me


Are we there yet?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Where? Where are we going? Was I invited?


----------



## LT2108

I currently have been in the process for a rebuild of threads in Hope's to correct this issue. It seems to be isolated to this thread, which leaves me to believe that there is a bug in this thread in the database.

Once a thread starts to get up in posts, we see this network wide. I am going to close this thread and please feel free to start a "part 2" to this thread.

if once my rebuild is 100 percent complete and the problem corrects itself, I can merge the two threads, or I may just leave it open but closed for replies since it is high on the post count and prone to this happening again.

I apologize for the inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## painterswife

I am starting this thread in hopes we can share what we wish about our daily lives like you would at the local coffee shop. So I will start. 

It's snowing here looks like maybe three new inches and more coming in. Today is a chore day at home. Some cooking to prep for the week. Some cleaning. Playing with the dogs. I might brush out the horses as well. Need to clean the water in the chicken pen.


----------



## Evons hubby

Waiting on my handyman to change out a power line and hook up a new dryer. Driving over to our boys place to do laundry is getting old!


----------



## Clem

I had plans, but have to wait until this snow melts. Still, it's supposed to be in the 50's by lunch time.

Oh!! I see where I have a lot of stuff to pack and label from overnight Ebay sales. It'll keep me off the streets, anyway.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie and I are going to run to town to buy painkiller pellets for the older mare, she's not finishing her grain and that's usually indicative of pain. Plus try to find an electronic collar for the deaf as a post beagle, I hate to do it but she gets on a scent and heads straight for the road. I want one that vibrates a warning before the zapping. 

When we get back I have a bunch of meat to seal that we bought yesterday, and after that it's a lazy day for both of us, maybe a movie day...

We got a dusting of snow last night, it was 12 degrees when I got up, and that is mildly depressing.


----------



## painterswife

View at my house.


----------



## oneraddad

I'm going lion hunting with my friend and his hounds, thanks for the coffee.


----------



## roadless

Going to a recovery meeting at 11. I'm hoping to see some ol friends there and maybe meet new ones.
Need to stop at the store to get some odds and ends for my weekly meal prep.
Trying to ignore the fact it's snowing.


----------



## Cornhusker

I don't really have any plans for the day other than laundry and cleaning winter out of my pickup.
It's a nice, cool, overcast day, so I may take a rifle and go for a walk in the hills and maybe see a coyote or two.
So far, I've drank most of a pot of coffee and emptied the dishwasher.


----------



## Wanda

Watching the sun try to melt the biggest snow of the year. It was a wet mess with almost an inch of rain to start with. Sadly 2 fatal car wrecks within 10 miles of me yesterday. We are supposed to be in the fifties all of next week. The moisture was much needed.


----------



## dmm1976

Just the usual household chores here, playing with my toddler, work later tonight. But only 4 hours. It's our Friday ! DH and I both have Mondays and Tuesdays off of our "day jobs".

I do have to get some sewing done and maybe video games after work.


----------



## gerold

Cornhusker said:


> I don't really have any plans for the day other than laundry and cleaning winter out of my pickup.
> It's a nice, cool, overcast day, so I may take a rifle and go for a walk in the hills and maybe see a coyote or two.
> So far, I've drank most of a pot of coffee and emptied the dishwasher.


Be taking long walks today in this nice weather. No snow here. It was 73 yesterday. Took long tractor rides and checked out some fishing ponds. No coffee for me. I quit coffee the last heart operation I had.


----------



## keenataz

Got up. Watching Sunday news shows with coffee. Wind up to 30 mph today, so not biking outside today. So probably a couple of hours on indoor trainer watch NCAA. 

Then put roast pork on smoker for supper. 

BTW we still have 2 1/2 feet of snow on ground. 

As far as dogs go IP, our bull mastiff is deaf and 90% blind with cataracts. But she is also arthritic, so she doesn’t roam, just get lost more than 15 feet from house.


----------



## GTX63

Cleaning and seasoning old cast iron pans and kettles. Listening to mom and youngest son discuss his girlfriend. Runing chickens off our deck since the dogs can't do it and don't seem to mind if they eat their dogfood for them.


----------



## alleyyooper

Drink my tea and check my post on the net and see if any one else remembers how to type.

Walk the dogs Burrrrr that wind off Lake Huron is still cold as a iceberg. Gona go cut that big dead Ash tree out by the road down and make fire wood for night fires since it isn't warmimg up any time soon. 

Yes they are forecasting 50 in the upcoming week but the rain will make it feel damp and cool too.


 Al


----------



## Irish Pixie

We just spent a horrifying amount of money to have hardwood flooring installed in the entire cabin. I need a drink.

ETA: I've sold timber (hard and soft) for 20 years, I'm now not happy with the price it brought.


----------



## Irish Pixie

keenataz said:


> Got up. Watching Sunday news shows with coffee. Wind up to 30 mph today, so not biking outside today. So probably a couple of hours on indoor trainer watch NCAA.
> 
> Then put roast pork on smoker for supper.
> 
> BTW we still have 2 1/2 feet of snow on ground.
> 
> As far as dogs go IP, our bull mastiff is deaf and 90% blind with cataracts. But she is also arthritic, so she doesn’t roam, just get lost more than 15 feet from house.


Our beagle is almost 12, but the Vet said she's rock solid health wise (except the deaf as postness and her teeth) and she can still run on a scent like when she was young. 

We have patches of green on the lawn. Green. And robins. Now that will jinx it and we'll get another 36" inch snow storm like we did last March.


----------



## AmericanStand

IP
If you have knees like mine and you’ve ever put down a hardwood floor yourself you will consider that money to be very well spent and write the check with a huge smile.
And perhaps by spending that money you will never have knees like mine... you did the right thing!

I’m hoping to get about 1000 miles closer to home but I probably won’t only get to go about 600 of that out here in western Nebraska it’s cool Breezy overcast and hazy on the other hand Cabela’s was a lot of fun.


----------



## Irish Pixie

AmericanStand said:


> IP
> If you have knees like mine and you’ve ever put down a hardwood floor yourself you will consider that money to be very well spent and write the check with a huge smile.
> And perhaps by spending that money you will never have knees like mine... you did the right thing!
> 
> I’m hoping to get about 1000 miles closer to home but I probably won’t only get to go about 600 of that out here in western Nebraska it’s cool Breezy overcast and hazy on the other hand Cabela’s was a lot of fun.


Neither one of us has the skill, knees, backs, time, etc. to even consider installing flooring. It will be pretty, and the the cabin will increase in value over what was paid, so it's worth it.


----------



## emdeengee

Lovely idea. This could be the "be nice general chat" that was proposed yesterday. I hope de-caf is served here as I cannot drink regular coffee after 9am as it makes me shaky and cranky.

We awoke to minus 26 Celsius (minus 15 Fahrenheit) which was not forecast but it is incredibly sunny and beautiful out there. We will not be having anything like spring weather for Easter. 

Husband is off doing the grocery shopping and has chocolate on the list. He could hardly wait to get out the door as the big "hardware" store - Canadian Tire - has a huge sale on tools and just about everything else. Some things we need, others are going to be a surprise. 

Do any of you other guys actually wax and polish your great big tool chests and carts? Can't complain as all his tools are used all the time and well cared for but the car is not quite as loved.


----------



## Cornhusker

keenataz said:


> Got up. Watching Sunday news shows with coffee. Wind up to 30 mph today, so not biking outside today. So probably a couple of hours on indoor trainer watch NCAA.
> 
> Then put roast pork on smoker for supper.
> 
> BTW we still have 2 1/2 feet of snow on ground.
> 
> As far as dogs go IP, our bull mastiff is deaf and 90% blind with cataracts. But she is also arthritic, so she doesn’t roam, just get lost more than 15 feet from house.


Still cloudy and drizzley here, and I also put some pork in the smoker just a bit ago.
It's my first try with the cold smoke attachment. It allows me to run a lower temp and still get plenty of smoke flavor.
Normally, I have to run it over 200 just to make smoke, but today, I'm at 175 and smoking like a house afire. 
I didn't watch the news shows this morning, I decided I'd rather be in a good mood


----------

